# Official WWE Network Thread (Ask Your Questions Here)



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

No clue but I'm wondering the same thing, hope the network is released worldwide.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TEWA (May 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network/UK.*

Makes sense that it will. But they have TV right negotiations with Sky in August and WWE probably don't want to step on their toes before then.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network/UK.*

Let me get my phone and call Vince.

*phone ringing*

*Vince picks up*

Vince: Yello

Me: Will WWE network be available worldwide?

Vince: *plays music*


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: WWE Network/UK.*

From what I've heard about it so far they'll be distributing the WWE Network as an internet service initially, so if that's the case, I'm assuming it'll be available for anyone with an internet connection and a bank account.


----------



## Y2Jbabyy (Apr 27, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network/UK.*



PepsiPlunge07 said:


> No clue but I'm wondering the same thing, hope the network is released worldwide.


It would make alot of sense for them to be informing fans worldwide on what is happening, seeing as they pride themselves on being a global company. Kinda hope everything stays the same if i'm being honest. Just really weird that i haven't really seen any news about it being released worldwide.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network/UK.*



TEWA said:


> Makes sense that it will. But they have TV right negotiations with Sky in August and WWE probably don't want to step on their toes before then.


Is that when it is? I've been wondering this? Do you have a source? (I believe you, I'd just like to see a source or something in regards to this) 



Alex said:


> From what I've heard about it so far they'll be distributing the WWE Network as an internet service initially, so if that's the case, I'm assuming it'll be available for anyone with an internet connection and a bank account.


Hopefully, the way they are doing it, like Netflix is the best thing they could EVER do, it gives everyone easy access to it then too, let's say if they'd have gone down the having a company host the channel like Sky for example, they would limit their audiences SO much with that, because not many people in the UK have Sky now because it's ridiculously over priced and not very good, most people have Freeview, Netflix and all that stuff ... WWE fans for Sky TV have to pay shit loads just for wrestling, not only do they have to pay for a regular Sky subscription (which isn't cheap), they also have to have the FULL Sky Sports package to get the channels WWE is shown on (which also isn't cheap), then the PPV's on top that go on Box Office, you're talking around £44 a month just to watch regular WWE (£59 if you're buying a PPV) ... plus, depending on if they're giving any offers when you join them, there is the installation fee ... it's ridiculous.

Yet people can get Freeview in the UK for free (Other than your TV licence you pay) ... that has loads of channels and Sky really isn't much better, or Netflix is £5.99 a month here ... and people can choose to watch what they want to watch, Sky in the UK now ... is very few and far between and more and more people are getting rid of Sky for other options.

With the route WWE are going with this network, ANYONE can easily get this and it's affordable, they're not limiting their audience AT ALL, and I guarantee you at LEAST %75 - %80 of their potential audience will increase by them doing it this way, it's absolute genius the way they've done this!!! 

Most people have some sort of console needed for this network to run through (IE Smart TV, PS, Xbox, PC etc..) and if they don't (which will be very few), they can easily buy a cheap PS3 or something and get the channel ... just think of it the same way you have to pay for a Satellite dish for Sky TV or an installation cost.

PLUS, them doing it this way, means it's so much easier for them to get it launched worldwide now and they also become more profitable by not having to go through a cable or TV company to host their channel ... they're absolutely spot on here in a massive way!!!


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*WWE.com/wwenetwork*​


WWE.com said:


> STAMFORD, Conn. — WWE Network, the first-ever 24/7 streaming network, will launch live in the U.S. on Monday, February 24, featuring all 12 WWE live pay-per-view events – including WrestleMania – valued at more than $600 per year for $9.99 per month with a 6-month commitment. WWE Network will also include groundbreaking original programming, reality shows, documentaries, classic matches and more than 1,500 hours of video on demand at launch.
> 
> Fans can subscribe to WWE Network beginning at 9:00 a.m. ET on Monday, February 24, at WWE.com, and for a limited time will be offered a free one week trial. WWE Network, the first 24/7 network delivered directly to fans through over-the-top digital distribution, will be available on desktops and laptops via WWE.com. WWE Network will also be available through the WWE App on: Amazon’s Kindle Fire devices; Android devices such as Samsung Galaxy; iOS devices such as Apple iPad and iPhone; Roku streaming devices; Sony PlayStation 3 and Sony PlayStation 4; and Xbox 360. Availability on additional devices, including Xbox One and select Smart TVs, will follow this summer.
> 
> ...









> *FAQ*
> 
> *1. What is WWE Network?*
> WWE Network is a 24/7 streaming service with both scheduled programming and an on-demand library. WWE Network will include all 12 WWE live pay-per-view events including WrestleMania 30, groundbreaking original series, reality shows and documentaries, and the most comprehensive video-on-demand library featuring all WWE, WCW and ECW pay-per-views and classic matches uncut and uncensored as well as replays of Raw and SmackDown episodes. Additional programming, including a live daily studio show coming this summer, and video-on-demand content will be added regularly.
> ...





> *WWE Network unveiled their TV lineup:*
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwe-network-programming-lineup-26182163
> 
> ...





> *Get ready to watch all of these WWE, WCW and ECW pay-per-view events when WWE Network launches on Feb. 24, 2014!*
> 
> WrestleMania
> The Wrestling Classic (1985)
> ...





> *To install the WWE Network on the PS3 from outside the US*
> 
> _I will break this down into easy steps, I myself have not subscribed to the Network yet as I can't until the 24th but here is how you can have the Network on your PS3 in the UK before it's launch. I do not know yet whether it will work until the 24th and by that I mean after subscribing and paying. _
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Stark (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

New Attitude Era!


Nah, it's the Network.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

WWE Network Netflix-esque subscription service? :mark:


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*WWE.COM: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

http://www.wwe.com/inside/groundbreaking-announcement-january-8-26173662



> *WWE to make groundbreaking announcement this Wednesday night on WWE.com*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this was from December just stating that it will steam on their website


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

WWE Network most likely. Glad to see Austin will be there.


----------



## Marrow (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

It's definitely the Network - it's supposed to launch just before Elimination Chamber, apparently. So if they don't announce it now, they're beginning to run out of time.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

I just got a text from WWE bout this. I bet it's bout the network.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

Finally, we are gonna get those WWE Ice Cream bars :banderas. The change has arrived people. An Austin middle finger bar and a Cena 5 Knuckle Shuffle one are being mass produced.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: WWE.COM: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

This must be about the network?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE.COM: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

Network.


----------



## RingMedic (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: WWE.COM: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

definitely the network. remember the invitations to their event that were sent out last month?


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

Something new for Vince to burn money into...ohh joy.


----------



## RingMedic (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*



SoupBro said:


> Finally, we are gonna get those WWE Ice Cream bars :banderas. The change has arrived people. An Austin middle finger bar and a Cena 5 Knuckle Shuffle one are being mass produced.


CM Punk still isn't getting his Ice Cream bar?!? I thought it was in the contract he didn't sign!


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

Guess I'll have to get the credit card ready then. Goddamnit vince, if this network is as good as the rumors say it is, you better take my money


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

Why isn't 'the face of the WWE' going to be there?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE.COM: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

what is there to announce outside of the WWE Netowrk thats is groundbreaking anyways? Would be shocked its not about that


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE.COM: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

This is bound to Explode!

Can't Wait!


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: WWE.COM: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

That picture of Triple H :lol

I wish all business executives had headshots like that.


----------



## Marrow (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*



SoupBro said:


> Finally, we are gonna get those WWE Ice Cream bars :banderas. The change has arrived people. An Austin middle finger bar and a Cena 5 Knuckle Shuffle one are being mass produced.


Given WWE's attitude towards what people want and don't want, the varieties would probably be a lickable Big Show New Year's Baby, a baby-oil flavoured RKO bar and a nonexistent Little Jimmy bar.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE.COM: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*



x78 said:


> That picture of Triple H :lol
> 
> I wish all business executives had headshots like that.


"Subscribe to the network or i WILL bury you"


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: WWE.COM: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

5 man hell in a cell match at wrestlemania.


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: WWE.COM: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

Just another WWE Network announcement that will ultimately be meaningless as next week it will be put back another 6 months....


----------



## Marrow (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: WWE.COM: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*



VRsick said:


> 5 man hell in a cell match at wrestlemania.


That or Cena/Austin vs D-Generation X at WMXXX. :lol

"The two most controversial superstars in WWE history unite to face the most controversial group in WWE history. Your App vote decides the stipulation!" :cole3


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Probably the WWE Network.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

*Re: WWE.COM: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

Most likely the "official" Network announcement.


----------



## Miss. V. Kobashi (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: WWE.COM: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

I love it how they changed the image on their website. They misspelled the original that they had uploaded.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Marrow said:


> It's definitely the Network - it's supposed to launch just before Elimination Chamber, apparently. So if they don't announce it now, they're beginning to run out of time.


Yeah I agree this is most Likely to announce the WWE Network service.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

They changing the wwe logo 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

Network.

Can't see them breaking even on it.


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

5 man network on a pole match at Wrestlemania :russo


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

Wonder if the network will be available internationally, like through an Xbox app or something.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

:vince5 :cena4 :austin3 :hbk3 :trips2

Breakfast Club in full force for DAT HISTORIC WWE NETWORK ANNOUNCEMENT


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*



Allur said:


> Wonder if the network will be available internationally, like through an Xbox app or something.


XBOX app.......WWE app is only thing that matters! lol



Beermonkeyv1 said:


> They changing the wwe logo


I could see that also being part of it. Like announcing the launch of the network, and that the night after WM30, they will change their logo.


----------



## Hordriss (Nov 23, 2010)

Obviously the network. I wonder if it will be available in the UK? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Miss. V. Kobashi (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*



Beermonkeyv1 said:


> They changing the wwe logo


That's not really the _biggest announcement in WWE history_ if its already happened 11 times.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

They already put out reports a bit back that an announcement regarding the Network was due around this date, can't wait to hear it!!!

No doubt UK people have to wait a little, but if it's like this Netflix kinda service, it shouldn't be too long I hope.


----------



## LOL Mic Skills (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

I'm suprised that nobody has mentioned it yet, but could it be The Network?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

It's the Network, and they had better not break even on it, because if they do, holy shit. The product is gonna be more poorly and lazily written than it's ever been.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's the Network, and they had better not break even on it, because if they do, holy shit. The product is gonna be more poorly and lazily written than it's ever been.


I don't think I've ever seen a positive post from you ... ever lol


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

"The biggest announcement in WWE history! Groundbreaking!"

How about no. Nobody will care an hour afterwards.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

I think this is around 2:30 am UK time by the way (For those who may be wondering), I think it's 2:30 am anyway


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

Getting the app for Stone Cold :mark:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

The Network is coming! :mark:


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

Yeah it's the network.


----------



## Moxie (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a positive post from you ... ever lol


I noticed that too :lmao

on the topic,its definitely The Network but I thought they would lunch it in February.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

I don't see it being anything else but the Network.


----------



## dudenamedric (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*



Moxie said:


> I noticed that too :lmao
> 
> on the topic,its definitely The Network but I thought they would lunch it in February.


I heard that too. They're probably gonna announce when exactly, sign up process, cost, etc. I can't wait. I hope the rumors about it are true, PPVs included, $8-12/month, etc.


----------



## Real Punk (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

Here is a guess but I think it WWE Network.

But here is my darkest fantasy WWE Smackdown is coming to Spike TV and TNA is over before the UK tour begins.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

The wwe network will have its own app

In comes micheal cole to show how to download it


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Wat ever it is its something that couldnt be announced on raw/smackdown 

As mentioned above the detailed reveal of the network makes sense with pricing and ppv prices etc


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE.COM: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*



Marrow said:


> "The two most controversial superstars in WWE history unite to face the most controversial group in WWE history. Your App vote decides the stipulation!" :cole3


"Please show me to download the WWE app Cole" :lawler


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

They bought GLOW's library?!?!


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

G-Rated TV :vince


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

If they create the network but still shop their TV programming to regular cable networks, I don't see how the network is a viable option longterm. Why would you pay a monthly fee to see a WWE TV show the day after it airs on cable TV? And without that, are people really going to watch the other programming on the channel? Enough for the company to turn a profit on the massive amount of investment this is going to cost? I know about the PPV rumors...but that's a wait and see for me if that really will happen.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

groundbreaking announcement:

WWE Network will cost 50$ a month :vince$


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

Interesting that Austin is there - I wonder if the network will carry his reality/game show type deals.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*



checkcola said:


> Why isn't 'the face of the WWE' going to be there?


He's too busy doing face of the company stuff, like visiting sick kids and hugging fat insecure girls. 

rton2 Role Model


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Network.
> 
> Can't see them breaking even on it.


How? They were gonna have to produce all the content anyway as far as Raw, Smackdown, PPVs, etc.... And the bulk of the content they already have available in the 200,000 hours of footage they own.


There is very little overhead


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Interesting that Austin is there - I wonder if the network will carry his reality/game show type deals.


U know that can very well be true. If so Im sure there was deal made between Austin & Vince that Austin might have to do something for Vince if his show were to be on the network


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a positive post from you ... ever lol


I remember a couple from when Punk was WWE Champion the whole year.

There's no positivity to be had in WWE when they mismanage all the best performers.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*



checkcola said:


> Why isn't 'the face of the WWE' going to be there?


Busy planning his wedding with Brie. :cool2


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*



Dudechi said:


> How? They were gonna have to produce all the content anyway as far as Raw, Smackdown, PPVs, etc.... And the bulk of the content they already have available in the 200,000 hours of footage they own.
> 
> 
> There is very little overhead


They need a million subscribers to break even. 

Couple that with loss of DVD sales revenue & PPV money and it's more than likely they'll lose money on it at first.

Whether it succeeds longterm tho, i have no idea.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*



Cliffy Byro said:


> They need a million subscribers to break even.
> 
> Couple that with loss of DVD sales revenue & PPV money and it's more than likely they'll lose money on it at first.
> 
> Whether it succeeds longterm tho, i have no idea.


Who says they need 1,000,000 subscribers? Some dirt sheet that said HBK is coming back to face Bryan at Mania?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*



Dudechi said:


> Who says they need 1,000,000 subscribers? Some dirt sheet that said HBK is coming back to face Bryan at Mania?


George Barrios


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

Do we really need any more pages with "It's the network"? :side:


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*



Bob the Jobber said:


> Busy planning his wedding with Brie. :cool2


:lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

If all that is rumoured about the network is true... I think a million subs is easy. There are enough hardcore fans alone that would shell out just to have access to the thousands upon thousands of hours of Raw, Smackdown, Nitro, AWA, ECW and documentary footage... add in current PPVs? Yeah, I can see this thing exploding, especially as a netflix like app. I have my money ready for sure.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*



Cliffy Byro said:


> George Barrios


Then that may be true, but 1,000,000 subscribers is based on the Internet model, which is easier to get to because if its Internet based it would be available globally.

It's not like you can look at PPV buys and extrapolate that into people who might be interested in WWE Network.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

Stephanie McMahon and Ric Flair also expected to be in attendance


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*



JY57 said:


> Stephanie McMahon and *Ric Flair* also expected to be in attendance


oh no. Lets hope Ric Flair doesn't have one of his drunken mishaps again and gets someone fired in the process


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

Network? Pffff, it'll be the return of the Rock N Wrestling cartoon.


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

has to be someone's retirement announcement.


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

^^^ Imagine it's Vince's


----------



## rpaj (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

If they have old episdoes of RAW/Smackdown, getting this for sure! I want to watch Attitude era again without browsing youtube and downloading torrents. WOOO


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

Is wwe network only in America?


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

Network!


----------



## randomfanboy (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

Hope it's about cena being fired


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

Please have the network in the UK

And also, another thing for Cole to plug the life out of!


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

They're having 3 of the biggest names WWE have made since the mid 90's, this has to be good. Hopefully it's a world wide network and not just an American one. I never thought of Vince McMahon retiring but I guess there's a slim chance of it like a 1% chance lol.


----------



## Antonio43 (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

If they offer everything in their vaults for around $10 a month, it's a sure win. It's worth that just for all the non WWE media.


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

$9.99/month please!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

WWE NETWORK = WRESTLEMANIA FOR 10$$$?!? LOL


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*



rpaj said:


> If they have old episdoes of RAW/Smackdown, getting this for sure! I want to watch Attitude era again without browsing youtube and downloading torrents. WOOO


I thought for sure they would since they are bringing Austin and HBK show up.... But then I remembered Austin and HBK have TV shows, so that's probably why.

But I'm with you.... Watching a high quality rerun of attitude era Raw, Smackdown and PpV would be amazing


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*



Moxie said:


> I noticed that too :lmao


I know right lol 



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I remember a couple from when Punk was WWE Champion the whole year.
> 
> There's no positivity to be had in WWE when they mismanage all the best performers.


Come on man, sort it out!



dmccourt95 said:


> Please have the network in the UK
> 
> And also, another thing for Cole to plug the life out of!


I hope so too, if they're doing like a Netflix thing, it's very easy to distribute worldwide for them, and all profit is to them also, Vince and WWE is about the dollar (Of course, it's their business), so I'm sure it'll make it's way somehow (Just the issue about the Sky contract but I'm sure WWE know what they're doing)



Chan Hung said:


> WWE NETWORK = WRESTLEMANIA FOR 10$$$?!? LOL


Plus all the profit they make from subscribers is theirs, advertisement fee's they'll earn, not having to pay TV companies ... and affordable for fans to be able to subscribe.

Massive win/win for WWE really.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

Maybe Austin will return full time lol


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

Watch them swerve us and they're actually revealing the production of a new Hornswoggle documentary.


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

Rock vs Cena 3

...

No?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

Hulk Hogan is returning full time, he's about to win the title and hold it for the next ten to fifteen years, where not even Cena can take the belt from him.

That's what it's about.


----------



## SpearORgtfo (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

Maybe theyre gonna have a brawl and than they all start bleeding before Austin hits HHH in the head with a chair indicating NO MORE PG, amiright?


----------



## closetfan (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

Definitely the WWE Network. I would imagine the groundbreaking part will probably be that you can watch the minor PPVs on it.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

*Vince is going to announce the grand return of the XFL!
:vince5.

Seriously though, it'll most likely be the official announcement of the WWE Network.*


----------



## dudenamedric (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

the logo they showed on Raw gave it away. definitely the network


----------



## GloktheDestroyer (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

:mark::mark:OMG Sting's finally signed!!11!1!! :mark: :faint:


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*



dudenamedric said:


> the logo they showed on Raw gave it away. definitely the network


This.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

They've signed these guys :


----------



## KnockEmOut (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

Meh. Was genuinely shocked at first hoping the "news" would've matched it's title by being well, "Groundbreaking". If it's just a network change I'd be pretty bummed. I initially thought it involved that Benoit report posted from earlier or it switching from Pg


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*



dudenamedric said:


> the logo they showed on Raw gave it away. definitely the network


And logo change as well. This is first time they've used that logo by itself. They've mostly just used it for WWE Network logo, but it was also used with WM31 logo. But on Raw tonight, it was first time ever it was just the logo by itself, no other logo alongside it.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

WWE bought TNA. :vince5



And ROH. :vince5




Invasion part II. :vince5


----------



## cbcruz (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

Since I don't think anyone's mentioned it yet, I think it might be the network.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

The announcement - P. Diddy is coming back to stink up another wrestlemania.


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

You guys are way off it either has to be the new and improved WWE App or Thrice In A Lifetime :cena, :rock, :vince


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

It'd be good if we had a section on this forum for the Network and for each show or whatever's going to happen.


----------



## BaBy FireFly (Aug 23, 2011)

Probably the network. I live in vegas and the hotel they are doing this at has a media and electronocs convention going on the same day.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sugnid (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

So do we reckon us UK fans will be unable to get this initially?


----------



## RangerXavier (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

By the way, does this mean we'll have a new WWE logo?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I dunno what to make of this, but the WWE just uploaded Vince McMahon's 1997 speech about the Attitude Era on their Youtube, with a link to tomorrow's announcement. 

I know, I know... But I'm just sayin'...


----------



## Rasfene (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

What network are you all talking about? Is it a WWE Channel?


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

It's about Ric Flair coming out of retirement.


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*



chargebeam said:


> I dunno what to make of this, but the WWE just uploaded Vince McMahon's 1997 speech about the Attitude Era on their Youtube, with a link to tomorrow's announcement.
> 
> I know, I know... But I'm just sayin'...


RAW no longer PG!!!!!!


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

They're resigning Vladimir Koslov


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*



BaBy FireFly said:


> Probably the network. I live in vegas and the hotel they are doing this at has a media and electronocs convention going on the same day.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah, they already put it out there a while back about this Vegas thing and the WWE Network too, I'm looking forward to hearing about this.



Sugnid said:


> So do we reckon us UK fans will be unable to get this initially?


Who knows, the hurdle is Sky TV, but WWE surely have got things sorted out here as they've been planning this for a long time now, before we even became aware of it.

We all know that WWE want to earn as much money as they can, they will want this to be in as many places as they can, the UK will be one of their first priority places outside of the US, the fact it's said to be a Netflix type service means it's fantastic in the fact that everyone can easily get this (which would have been SO restricted by TV deals, specially in the UK and SPECIALLY with Sky that not many people have any more due to the costs for it and Freeview now being avaiable, which is pretty much as good as Sky) ... but it's SO easy to distribute an app type service and so accessible to everyone too, more than anything, people can even go by a console for this, the same way someone would have to pay for a Sky dish and installation if needed and set up so easily, which is STILL a million times cheaper and easier to get than Sky, however these things can be accessed in so many ways, that there probably isn't many people who don't have something already anyway to get this.

This is truly fantastic and very impressive the way that they're doing it, I can't wait for it personally.


----------



## ThePhenomtaker (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

The network was announcend already and launching in 2014. I Think it is something else much bigger than the network. Vince retiring? Did they buy TNA wrestling?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

I cannot fucking wait.


----------



## Antonio43 (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*



ThePhenomtaker said:


> The network was announcend already and launching in 2014. I Think it is something else much bigger than the network. Vince retiring? Did they buy TNA wrestling?


That would be groundbreaking for sure. Probably the only way he will ever get Sting


----------



## Sugnid (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Yeah, they already put it out there a while back about this Vegas thing and the WWE Network too, I'm looking forward to hearing about this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What would you deem an acceptable amount for us to pay? In comparison with the US, £15 perhaps?


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

I hope they have surely worked out a way to distribute the app to work on devices like Apple TV which is very closed platform, and other similar devices. 
Now RAW will be filled with reminders of how to get the network and get the app.
That said I will be signing up as soon as I can get the app, hopefully on my TV without having to use a laptop plugged in to it.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

I wonder if it will be part of my skysports package. I hope its not like mutv and I have to pay more.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

It'll be a let down whatever it is. Probably just some business deal or a network change or something.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

Funny


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

They're gonna announce Cena's heel turn! :cena4 :HHH2 bama :vince


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

''We're going NC-17! Kofi, Usos, Santino... YOUUU'RREEE FIRREEED! Now bring out AJ Lee and watch me spank her ass like I did to Hunter's wife.'' 

:vince5


Cue Vince vs HHH WM XXX (battle for control of the WWE).


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*



Sugnid said:


> What would you deem an acceptable amount for us to pay? In comparison with the US, £15 perhaps?


Depends what's included but if as rumoured we get PPV's, all the old Raw's, Raw live on a Monday, etc., I'd say somewhere between £15-20 per month would be an acceptable price that I'd be willing to pay.

For the people still predicting what it will be, it's without a doubt the Network (they even used the fucking Network logo when advertising this announcement for crying out loud).


----------



## Argothar (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*



chargebeam said:


> I dunno what to make of this, but the WWE just uploaded Vince McMahon's 1997 speech about the Attitude Era on their Youtube, with a link to tomorrow's announcement.
> 
> I know, I know... But I'm just sayin'...


I hope to God they just say as some products will be exclusive online content, the content is unrated.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

It's gonna be an app that teaches you how to download the WWE app! :jbl :cole3 :lawler


----------



## Sugnid (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-top-stories/96-wwe/34806-wwe-network-announcement-official



> While everyone expected it, there was something just released by WWE today for tomorrow's announcement from the Wynn Hotel in Las Vegas stating it will be the "WWE Network announcement."


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*



Sugnid said:


> What would you deem an acceptable amount for us to pay? In comparison with the US, £15 perhaps?


Well, the US are looking at around $10 - $12 on the monthly fee for it, which is awesome! ... So it will work out around £6 - £8 per month at the most, which is very reasonable and right I think, Netflix works out the same in US/UK prices also.



HIGHLIGHT said:


> I wonder if it will be part of my skysports package. I hope its not like mutv and I have to pay more.


Nah, from what I've heard it'll be an app like how Netflix is.



UnbelievableJeff said:


> Depends what's included but if as rumoured we get PPV's, all the old Raw's, Raw live on a Monday, etc., I'd say somewhere between £15-20 per month would be an acceptable price that I'd be willing to pay.
> 
> For the people still predicting what it will be, it's without a doubt the Network (they even used the fucking Network logo when advertising this announcement for crying out loud).


As mentioned above, I think £15 - £20 would be a bit much to be honest, they're looking to charge $10 - $12 in the US, so it should be the same for us, and I'm really looking forward to it, it would even make me reconsider if they did that/charged more for us, I think if it's any more than what the US is, it'll put a hell of a lot of people off, they will win the same way with the UK that they will win with the US audiences, if not more.


----------



## Motoriszer (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

Unfortunatly i think its the Network... I'm hoping for an announcement they have signed Sting and Hogan


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*



Motoriszer said:


> Unfortunatly i think its the Network... I'm hoping for an announcement they have signed Sting and Hogan


It is the Network, they confirmed this ages ago when they said Vince will do an announcement in Vegas or something.

I'm glad it is the Network, Sting/Hogan or any signings can happen at anytime and they wouldn't do a worldwide live announcement for something like that.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

Vince is having a baby.
































































He's naming him WWE Network.:troll


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

WWE Network being announced would be pretty exciting, if they mention that it will have "free" Big 4 PPV's for subscribers, as well as full WCW, WWE/WWF, and ECW shows from just about any time, which they will show on the network.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

It's at the Wynn? Incredible place. Gigantic even by Vegas hotel standards.


----------



## Sykova (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

I guess this is the place to just come in and say "Network."

So.... yeah.. Network.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

Just announce it already, plz.


----------



## Sugnid (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Well, the US are looking at around $10 - $12 on the monthly fee for it, which is awesome! ... So it will work out around £6 - £8 per month at the most, which is very reasonable and right I think, Netflix works out the same in US/UK prices also.
> 
> As mentioned above, I think £15 - £20 would be a bit much to be honest, they're looking to charge $10 - $12 in the US, so it should be the same for us, and I'm really looking forward to it, it would even make me reconsider if they did that/charged more for us, I think if it's any more than what the US is, it'll put a hell of a lot of people off, they will win the same way with the UK that they will win with the US audiences, if not more.


While I'd like to hope that the amounts will be relative to our US counterparts, I can't help but think they will keep Sky's pricing in terms of PPV's in the back of their minds if they choose to go worldwide with the network.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

Looking forward to this. I'd imagine they'll shed more light on the WWE Network.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

The plugs for this every week are going to be fucking unbearable.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*



Sugnid said:


> While I'd like to hope that the amounts will be relative to our US counterparts, I can't help but think they will keep Sky's pricing in terms of PPV's in the back of their minds if they choose to go worldwide with the network.


Well we'll just have to see but everything else matches the US counterpart so can't see why it would be anything different, we'll have to see really.

US PPV's also are priced like how UK one's are pre Network, so I guess we'll have to see how it all progresses.

Sky are so yesterday's news now, not with WWE I don't mean but with households all over the UK, more and more people are getting rid now for other and better options (IE Netflix, Freeview etc..) due to it being way too expensive that most can't afford it or don't think it's worth it, WWE will profit massively without Sky.


----------



## hgr423 (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

Can't wait for Angry Birds WWE edition tomorrow


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*



Irish Jet said:


> The plugs for this every week are going to be fucking unbearable.


You think that's bad, wait until they break even and double their tv rights fees and never have to worry about money again. The product is gonna be worse than it's ever been.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

The announcement will be....














Thrice in a lifetime. :cena2 :rock :vince2


----------



## MizisWWE (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> You think that's bad, wait until they break even and double their tv rights fees and never have to worry about money again. The product is gonna be worse than it's ever been.


Only if you care fuck all about work rate and mark for Bray Wyatt, Wade Barrett, & MISTER KENNEDY ,,, KENNEDY!!!


----------



## gothmog 3rd (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

Damn, the network. I was hoping for Age of Orton.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

I assume it will be about the WWE network, can't see it being anything else.


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Antonio43 said:


> That would be groundbreaking for sure. Probably the only way he will ever get Sting


Sting's contract has expired AFAIK. Comes up for renewal every December 31st and he's said to be working a PPA deal ATM.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*



ThePhenomtaker said:


> The network was announcend already and launching in 2014. I Think it is something else much bigger than the network. Vince retiring? Did they buy TNA wrestling?


*That'd be awesome if they did.
*


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

There is always GROUNDBREAKING NEWS THAT WILL CHANGE THE WWE UNIVERSE FOREVER, and it turns out to be shit that has been done before, or something just really small.

If it is the WWE network, cool, but, WWE 24/7 here was way better, it had all the Raw episodes in order, documentaries, PPVs, etc, all for $10 a month, and we're talking shit from the 80's and 90's mostly, when wrestling was godly.

I will mark if it has ANYTHING to do with Shane McMahon. If he ends up buying the company, I will kiss the ground.


----------



## BaBy FireFly (Aug 23, 2011)

QWERTYOP said:


> It's at the Wynn? Incredible place. Gigantic even by Vegas hotel standards.


Yeah its at the wynn

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

It could be the network lol. Raw switching to TV-14 would be an awesome announcement as well.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

What time will the announcement be in UK time?


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

Jarrett has purchased WWE.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

I think it's about the new CRUISERWEIGHT DIVISION.


----------



## BaBy FireFly (Aug 23, 2011)

BarneyArmy said:


> What time will the announcement be in UK time?


Its 9:30pm eastern time so whatever time difference for you guys from us.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*



BaBy FireFly said:


> Its 9:30pm eastern time so whatever time difference for you guys from us.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


So that's like 2:30am in the UK.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Still no announcement yet?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

The return of the GOAT


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Hag said:


> The return of the GOAT


Fixed. :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Will def watch this, not sure how a big a deal it is in the grand scheme of things but an event like this is must see. Feels kinda good to get excited about an announcement.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

ATTITUDE ERS TV 14 AAMAGHAAAWD


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

It will mainly be the Network, but also something on top of it. Vince stepping down?

They've had years to get ready or the Network launch- they're going to make it very, very appealing and impressive. More so than we already know, probably.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

People need to let go of the pipe dream that is RAW going TV-14 again. Sponsors and their lovely money matter far too much to the WWE, there's simply more profit and a better overall image to be had in being PG.

It's obviously going to be the network.


----------



## Rasfene (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Should be need to pay more money since they are going to introduce some ppvs inside.

Let's say everyone pay $5 more per month. 10 million subscribers worldwide. $50 million more revenue every month.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Rasfene said:


> Should be need to pay more money since they are going to introduce some ppvs inside.
> 
> Let's say everyone pay $5 more per month. 10 million subscribers worldwide. $50 million more revenue every month.


I would pay 10-15 bucks easily every month if they included the 8 small ppvs + lots of Classic matches.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

WWE Spoils WWE Network Announcement on Investor Relations Page.


----------



## WWE-TNA-Fan (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Hag said:


> WWE Spoils WWE Network Announcement on Investor Relations Page.



fpalm


Hopefully it comes to Europe quickly! :mark:


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwDigbOWmbI

Hunter discussing the Announcement with Cole. Promises Surprises


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Well this is overhyped just for a network.


----------



## SpearORgtfo (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



BlackaryDaggery said:


> Well this is overhyped just for a network.


I honestly cant wait, full reruns of WWE since 1989 WM, this should be good. its worth the hype really


----------



## El Dylan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



JY57 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwDigbOWmbI
> 
> Hunter discussing the Announcement with Cole. Promises Surprises


LMAO at Cole trying to play the guy who wants to know, when he obviously knows what this is all about.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



SpearORgtfo said:


> I honestly cant wait, full reruns of WWE since 1989 WM, this should be good. its worth the hype really


Is that actually a likely occurrence? Seeing the RTWM17 all over again would be pretty cool I guess! (that's if it's eligible in the UK)


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

I hope somebody puts this on Youtube since 9:30 pm is like 4-5 in the morning Swedish time.


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

few things

anyone else find it weird they are doing this so late, these things usually come in the morning

hhh said surprises, so more than 1 thing, maybe they actually do have a tv channel lined up nobody knows about

im curious on how much, will it be outside us, what exactly will be on it


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

It's the network now let's see what they gonna allow us to watch & how much they gonna pump us for $ wise


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

How is the WWE Network 'groundbreaking' ? I hope there's more than just the Network.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



jarrelka said:


> I hope somebody puts this on Youtube since 9:30 pm is like 4-5 in the morning Swedish time.


5:30 here, damn! Ain't nobody got time for that


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

WWE won't omit the UK (and other places) from their network. However, I can see them maybe sticking with the US _first_ and then making it available to everyone else at a later date as opposed to releasing it worldwide right off the bat.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



jarrelka said:


> I hope somebody puts this on Youtube since 9:30 pm is like 4-5 in the morning Swedish time.


WWE is having it on youtube, so after it's done airing, it'll be available for everyone to see.



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> WWE won't omit the UK (and other places) from their network. However, I can see them maybe sticking with the US _first_ and then making it available to everyone else at a later date as opposed to releasing it worldwide right off the bat.


But what'll suck if this happens, is that even if most of the world doesn't get the network at the start, WWE will be promoting it like crazy on RAW/SD even though most of the people watching it can't even get the network. They'll be like "Most of the WWE Universe already has the WWE Network, so why not sign up and see what you're missing!"(yes,to WWE, Most of the WWE Universe means just USA to them)


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Nice to see they've fucked up their own "surprise", let's hope they have better luck with the network


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

I hope they give exact prices and terms. Otherwise I'll be pissed because everyone who frequents this website already knows about the WWE network.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

yea hopefully some details of content and how things will work will be provided and not just the anticlimactic announcement.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

*I think this is 100% nailed on to be the WWE network because the logo they've used on the still shot for the announcement is the WWE Network logo.*


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

I'll tune in but it better not be one of those circle jerk things where the only information given is what we already know. 

I need these bullet points addressed or this announcement is a failure

-Date it will start
-Price
-Content (For example, Am I going to be able to hop on and watch any SNME or Clash of Champions at any time? Or is the content going come in cycles like Classics On-Demand did? I know obviously some stuff will probably come and go but stuff like PPVs, Big Events (most notably NWA events before PPV),SNME and CotC should always be at the ready)


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

FWIW, they have changed the wording on the Investor Relations page to "WWE Tune In Announcement"


----------



## DonkMunk316 (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

What the hell is the network???


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



DonkMunk316 said:


> What the hell is the network???


The WWE Network, of course.

:vince3


----------



## DonkMunk316 (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> The WWE Network, of course.
> 
> :vince3


Thanks for clearin that one up...


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Who makes a 'ground breaking announcement' at 9.30pm? Surely you wanna do it early evening for maximum exposure, not at 9.30pm.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Hag said:


> FWIW, they have changed the wording on the Investor Relations page to "WWE Tune In Announcement"


Idiots, the word is already out and a screenshot still exists.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

All we need to know is the price and the delivery method. I want this on TV not on something like the WWE app. Who wants to watch hours of contnet on a tablet or a laptop? I hate tying up my laptop by hooking it to the TV so come on WWE make it simple to get.


----------



## Andrew_2 (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

I really hope they have chromecast support. I feel like they need to have Apple TV,Chromecast, Xbox (360 and One),PS3,PS4, and Roku support out the gate in order for this to be a success. People want content on their TV mainly.

I also hopes this has live streaming RAW and Smackdown but that is doubtful. (I haven't paid for cable in years)


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

So what is the announcement or where can I see it?


----------



## Johncena-hhh (May 21, 2008)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

I wish the network are available in the Arab world and the Middle East ..


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

here´s to hope they will show RAW from 97-00 

does anyone think its possible that they will?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

This is what is rumored about this on LOLBLEACHERREPORT:



> It will cost $10 per month with all non-WrestleMania pay-per-view events available live in HD as part of the subscription price. The PPV shows will still be available on their own at the current price ($44.95 for standard definition/$54.95 HD) on traditional PPV channels for now, but obviously there's no real reason to buy them that way unless you're a satellite customer in a remote area without a cable, DSL or fiber-optic Internet connection.


:mark::mark::mark:

Would still need some vintage WCW, ECW, and WWE/WWF shows, though.


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

I hope the announcement is that they have signed the Trashman


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Andrew_2 said:


> I really hope they have chromecast support. I feel like they need to have Apple TV,Chromecast, Xbox (360 and One),PS3,PS4, and Roku support out the gate in order for this to be a success. People want content on their TV mainly.
> 
> I also hopes this has live streaming RAW and Smackdown but that is doubtful. (I haven't paid for cable in years)


 I agree 100%, I think they must have that covered if it is not going to be on regular TV. Accessibility will be the driver. Who wouldn't pay $10 a month if they are already buying PPV's? Plus the new people it will bring that pay who do not buy them now. This is a major win if it is easy to get on TV. I'd rather get it through my cable company than have to stream but I imagine that only drives up the price. 
If enough people stream it, look for internet bills to increase so cable gets their cut.


----------



## Barty (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Have WWE somehow managed to get "John Cena" as a registered trademark? Screenshot of the announcement details from WWE Corporate. I understand "Stone Cold" and "Triple H" and they've not stated anything for "Shawn Michaels" but they have the R symbol next to "John Cena"...weird! 








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

http://adf.ly/bpQAG



> *GUESS WHO'S IN LAS VEGAS?*
> 
> By Mike Johnson on 2014-01-08 17:07:14
> 
> ...


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

I wonder if this will change anything in terms of people uploading WWE videos online. Since it'd be much easier to upload tv shows airing on regular channels than PPV channels, might this actually lead to an increase in amount of PPV uploaders/streamers on the internet?


----------



## MizisWWE (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



dxbender said:


> I wonder if this will change anything in terms of people uploading WWE videos online. Since it'd be much easier to upload tv shows airing on regular channels than PPV channels, might this actually lead to an increase in amount of PPV uploaders/streamers on the internet?













Wwe is creating software to kill off YouTube and you know they would do it to dailymotion too


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Bookockey said:


> All we need to know is the price and the delivery method. I want this on TV not on something like the WWE app. Who wants to watch hours of contnet on a tablet or a laptop? I hate tying up my laptop by hooking it to the TV so come on WWE make it simple to get.


This. I don't understand why they wouldn't make it available on TV too, or at least on some kind of instant on demand.

It can't be _that_ hard to strike a cable deal, can it? 

I think that many more people would subscribe if it were available as a tv channel, in addition to online.


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Why not just torrent all of it? All that stuff they can release is already out there. I'm not giving Vince more money, he has enough.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



MizisWWE said:


> Wwe is creating software to kill off YouTube and you know they would do it to dailymotion too


There's more than just youtube/dailymotion for shows...There's literally dozens of notable websites that have WWE among most tv shows/movies uploaded to them.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Bookockey said:


> All we need to know is the price and the delivery method. I want this on TV not on something like the WWE app. Who wants to watch hours of contnet on a tablet or a laptop? I hate tying up my laptop by hooking it to the TV so come on WWE make it simple to get.


Hopefully we can watch it on a PS3/4 or Xbone/360 or other TV devices.


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



LilOlMe said:


> This. I don't understand why they wouldn't make it available on TV too, or at least on some kind of instant on demand.
> 
> It can't be _that_ hard to strike a cable deal, can it?
> 
> I think that many more people would subscribe if it were available as a tv channel, in addition to online.


agree, alot of fans will not buy it unless its on tv, if they really want to do this and invest tens of millions into it they could get some type of tv deal


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



chucky101 said:


> agree, alot of fans will not buy it unless its on tv, if they really want to do this and invest tens of millions into it they could get some type of tv deal


Americans might not really care as much about if it's on internet or through cable(especially based on things like netflix already being popular with them).

But people in countries like Canada and Australia have internet usage limits per month. So they can't really afford to have video streaming services as they can't pass their monthly limit(in Canada at least,I think it's $2 for every GB you go over)


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

HHH said it will change WWE forever.

The only thing in truth that will live up to that is if Vince Mcmahon retires and he becomes the new boss AND the WWE turns back to WWF meaning WWE has indeed changed forever lol.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



G-Rated Is Coming said:


> Why not just torrent all of it? All that stuff they can release is already out there. I'm not giving Vince more money, he has enough.


That's like saying why get netflix or hulu when you can just torrent it? ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

I'm not a big fan of they hype they're putting into this. A WWE Network has been in the works for decades. While cool, I'm not sure it will really be this 'groundbreaking' thing they're making it out to be. Though, I guess we'll see. One of the problems I foresee is that, to really make the Network special, you'd have to provide entertainment to more than just their younger-skewing current audience. How compelling will talk shows/etc. be if they have to consider young kids/etc.? I'm just hoping they have a balance. 

Podcasts like Austin and Jericho would go over huge as late night formats on TV, and there's other live shows that could do well too. Plus, I think JR talked about this recently, there's going to be a lot more opportunities for guys to make a mark where they otherwise might not have. Obviously WWE has a crazy amount of bought-up archival footage, so the 'vintage' stuff will be there. And if they started doing 'syndicated' runs of old RAW's and Nitro's late at night... oh man... I'd be there. I'd love to see them start up a new product, or maybe take NXT to another place, so that they have an alternative to RAW/SD that comes off as a different brand-- become their own competition, kind of thing. 

We'll see. I expect tonight to simply be: Network, change the industry as we know it, 24/7 programming, blah blah blah. Not really expecting anything shocking. But I hope I'm wrong. They have the power and influence to do some pretty amazing things, for sure.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Imagine if it's not about the WWE network unk2


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



chucky101 said:


> agree, alot of fans will not buy it unless its on tv, if they really want to do this and invest tens of millions into it they could get some type of tv deal


Cable TV is a dying industry in the US. Many cable stations are trying to negotiate a la cart deals with internet companies and streaming services over here. When ESPN succeeds in their ala cartr services, the industry is done.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



G-Rated Is Coming said:


> Why not just torrent all of it? All that stuff they can release is already out there. I'm not giving Vince more money, he has enough.


Because that is very complicated and time consuming. Instead of being hard headed normal people would just pay for it and not be cheap. This is an unbelievable thing so just because you are cheap and think your all cool because you can use the internet doesn't mean millions of others won't


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



G-Rated Is Coming said:


> Why not just torrent all of it? All that stuff they can release is already out there. I'm not giving Vince more money, he has enough.


Because torrenting is too time consuming and not very convenient compared to one service that has everything that your little 'torrents' have.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Heard a writer for PWInsider on the Sirius show Busted Open today say that the end goal for the network is to one day be available as a channel on all cable providers and to, get this: eventually start developing their own original programing that may have nothing to do with wrestling. Similar to how MTV or History channel have reality shows that have nothing to do with music or history.

They really just want to be an entertainment company, not just a wrestling company. 

Don't be shocked to inevitably see a reality show on the network that has nothing to do with wrestling.


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

more money for an already overexposed crappy product

3 hours on sunday for ppv
3 hours for raw
1 hour for main event
2 hour smackdown

now they except even more for, and dont think for a second the monthly fees wont go up cause they will, i hope this is a epic fail like xfl because otherwise get ready for more lazy writing and craptastic product


----------



## ToonamiPepsi (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Shaska Whatley said:


> Cable TV is a dying industry in the US. Many cable stations are trying to negotiate a la cart deals with internet companies and streaming services over here.


Same thing with Blockbuster Video (God rest them). They stayed around while the Netflix revolution was taking over. Now Cable TV is in the same league as renting DVDs. It's not feasible when it can be done without leaving your PC!

Blockbuster (ironically used in WWE's announcement statement).


----------



## Aaro (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

I really wonder if raw and smackdown will be on the network, it'll change a hell of a lot if they are as the WWE will be in control of what sponsers they have ect. Perhaps we'll see a little more edge in the product


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Aaro said:


> I really wonder if raw and smackdown will be on the network, it'll change a hell of a lot if they are as the WWE will be in control of what sponsers they have ect. Perhaps we'll see a little more edge in the product


The only way RAW/SD should be exclusively on the network is if they're in like 100M+ homes in the USA or something.

But at the very least, I won't mind them having replays of that weeks RAW/SD among other things on the network


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



G-Rated Is Coming said:


> Why not just torrent all of it? All that stuff they can release is already out there. I'm not giving Vince more money, he has enough.


Because you can get it instantly, in HD quality this way? Instead of downloading a 50GB torrent of 1998 RAWs ripped from VHS tapes?
I'd consider having a menu and going to 1998 and clicking April 2nd RAW, then it starting immediately in HD quality, a major luxury.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

On that wwe.com interview HHH said CES is where people pioneer stuff, don't get how WWE Network will be first of its kind as MLB Network,NFL Network,NBATV,NHL Network and stuff have happened already.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Aaro said:


> I really wonder if raw and smackdown will be on the network, it'll change a hell of a lot if they are as the WWE will be in control of what sponsers they have ect. Perhaps we'll see a little more edge in the product


Not even a small chance. RAW is on the USA Network, and it'll stay there. Smackdown is on SyFy, but is possibly moving once the TV rights are up, maybe to Spike. But those TV contracts are worth hundreds of millions, potentially, so they're not going anywhere.

The Network will be sold based on having the monthly PPVs and thousands of hours of content on it, not by having RAW/SD on it.


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Shaska Whatley said:


> Cable TV is a dying industry in the US. Many cable stations are trying to negotiate a la cart deals with internet companies and streaming services over here. When ESPN succeeds in their ala cartr services, the industry is done.


not anytime soon, look at the monster numbers nfl does among other stuff, i still think were 5 years away from tv being in serious trouble

tv is still everywhere, only young people south of 25 dont have it, generally speaking of course

i think most older people 30ish or more wont buy this


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



LilOlMe said:


> This. I don't understand why they wouldn't make it available on TV too, or at least on some kind of instant on demand.
> 
> *It can't be that hard to strike a cable deal, can it? *
> 
> I think that many more people would subscribe if it were available as a tv channel, in addition to online.


I'd imagine greedy cable companies would want a piece of the pie...

And quite frankly at this point only reason to even deal with cable companies at this point is to get internet to get that Hulu,Netflix access. Cable is becoming useless IMO..most of the top shows on all networks offer the episodes of their shows the next morning on HULU or on their own website anyway.


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

plus is tv is really dying like you said why doesnt wwe pull raw from usa network this year, no chance in hell
hundreds of millions in putting raw on tv, and that ain't changing anytime soon

plus we dont even know if this will be on smart tvs, ps4s, etc, knowing wwe this will limit it to there stupid wwe app

product sucks anyway, there already overexposed, 3 hour raw, 1 hour main event, 2 hour smackdown


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



chucky101 said:


> not anytime soon, look at the monster numbers nfl does among other stuff, i still think were 5 years away from tv being in serious trouble
> 
> tv is still everywhere, only young people south of 25 dont have it, generally speaking of course
> 
> i think most older people 30ish or more wont buy this


That is one point I forgot to make...sports is the one thing that i'm sure most would prefer to see live, and on tv..including me.

However for the bold if you have cable internet technically you have access to the basic 1-10 channels still...atleast that is how it was when I had WAVE in Washington State.

I had a cable splitter, hooked my cable to the tv and I had those 3,4,5 channels for football.

Though I'm pretty sure cable companies frown upon this :allen1


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



chucky101 said:


> not anytime soon, look at the monster numbers nfl does among other stuff, i still think were 5 years away from tv being in serious trouble
> 
> tv is still everywhere, only young people south of 25 dont have it, generally speaking of course
> 
> i think most older people 30ish or more wont buy this


I said CABLE TV. There is a reason why ESPN is negotiating ala carte pricing now, to be ahead of the curve. I seen this coming in the early 2000s. Once ESPN goes ala carte where you can stream it to any internet device without a cable subscription, cable is done for.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

antdvda said:


> Heard a writer for PWInsider on the Sirius show Busted Open today say that the end goal for the network is to one day be available as a channel on all cable providers and to, get this: eventually start developing their own original programing that may have nothing to do with wrestling. Similar to how MTV or History channel have reality shows that have nothing to do with music or history.
> 
> They really just want to be an entertainment company, not just a wrestling company.
> 
> Don't be shocked to inevitably see a reality show on the network that has nothing to do with wrestling.


Anybody catch this?


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



O Fenômeno said:


> I'd imagine greedy cable companies would want a piece of the pie...
> 
> And quite frankly at this point only reason to even deal with cable companies at this point is to get internet to get that Hulu,Netflix access. Cable is becoming useless IMO..most of the top shows on all networks offer the episodes of their shows the next morning on HULU or on their own website anyway.


lol and vince mcmahon is not greedy, why do you think hes doing all of this

if this is a success get ready for a even more lazy and weak product, and more reality shows


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Will this be posted on Their YouTube? Might not get to watch it live that's all I'm assuming it will be but not sure.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

How long until the announcement?


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

SheamusRKO said:


> How long until the announcement?


About another 2 hours I think


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

People do realise it will be heavily cut right? You think they're going to show blood, Benoit, tits/ass, swearing etc. to the Jawn Sheena kiddies?

:cena4:vince$


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Shikamaru said:


> That's like saying why get netflix or hulu when you can just torrent it? ain't nobody got time for that.


Well i'd rather use a torrent than Netflix, their selections/updating is terrible.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

CHIcagoMade said:


> Well i'd rather use a torrent than Netflix, their selections/updating is terrible.


Torrents are the worst way to download stuff


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

So is it definitely about the network, yeah? Any slight chance it could be about something else?


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

SheamusRKO said:


> So is it definitely about the network, yeah? Any slight chance it could be about something else?


Nope 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



SheamusRKO said:


> So is it definitely about the network, yeah? Any slight chance it could be about something else?


Always a chance


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



G-Rated Is Coming said:


> People do realise it will be heavily cut right? You think they're going to show blood, *Benoit*, tits/ass, swearing etc. to the Jawn Sheena kiddies?
> 
> :cena4:vince$


They will be showing benoit footage.





SheamusRKO said:


> So is it definitely about the network, yeah? Any slight chance it could be about something else?


All signs seem to be point at the WWE network


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Really excited by this for some stupid reason.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

*No way does Raw and Smackdown move to the WWE Network unless they want .5 ratings. It's just not a good business decision. I could see them showing replays on the Network but not the original airings. *


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



G-Rated Is Coming said:


> People do realise it will be heavily cut right? You think they're going to show blood, Benoit, tits/ass, swearing etc. to the Jawn Sheena kiddies?
> 
> :cena4:vince$


They are showing beniot matches. . . . .o im guessing they will go all out and show everything.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



CHIcagoMade said:


> Well i'd rather use a torrent than Netflix, their selections/updating is terrible.


Well that's your opinion. Torrents give us practically anything to choose from. So they're better selection-wise

Netflix doesn't even show Pokémon :jose


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

The network failing is in the best interest of most people on here. I can only hope they don't even break even.


----------



## JonSeena (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

I'll get the network for sure.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

I can't see Raw and Smackdown being exclusive to the network, surely this is mainly for old content and ppvs + future ppvs and all the Diva stuff


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



#Mark said:


> The network failing is in the best interest of most people on here. I can only hope they don't even break even.


All vince gotta say is its the daniel bryan network and everybody on wf would do a circle jerk.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



DarkStark said:


> *No way does Raw and Smackdown move to the WWE Network unless they want .5 ratings. It's just not a good business decision. I could see them showing replays on the Network but not the original airings. *


They make way too much money out of licensing fees for the TV shows, I strongly doubt they would move them solely to the network.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Shikamaru said:


> All vince gotta say is its the John vena network and everybody on wf would do a non circle-jerk.



:HHH2


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



#Mark said:


> The network failing is in the best interest of most people on here. I can only hope they don't even break even.


You are nuts. Anyway to cut my cable bill is a good thing. once ESPN starts live streaming, I don't have a need for cable anylonger.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

If they stream RAW live on the Network I won't have to deal with shitty streams anymore, going to buy it for that alone.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



> *bryanalvarez:*
> Big surprise guest very likely at @WWE announcement tonight. A surprise but maybe not that surprising. #WWEatCES


Bryan in Vegas for the announcements. Guessing Hogan since he supposedly in Vegas


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



JY57 said:


> http://adf.ly/bpQAG


:mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> You think that's bad, wait until they break even and double their tv rights fees and never have to worry about money again. The product is gonna be worse than it's ever been.


You're actually getting annoying now constantly talking like this in every topic about everything WWE, you're the most pessimistic person I have ever seen, though you're talented with your ability to see into the future, "WWE is fucked cause Batista is winning the Royal Rumble", "WWE is gonna be worse than it's ever been when the network launches", "Barrett is being buried already, his career is done" ... when they're actually building a character with him right now and he's back on TV ... "WWE is worse it's ever been cause Randy OPrton is champion", "They'll bury Bray Wyatt soon" (What they'll do is finish with his character eventually as all do) .... the list is endless and that's only in the last couple of days or so ... every bloody thread ... WTF!



MizisWWE said:


> Only if you care fuck all about work rate and mark for Bray Wyatt, Wade Barrett, & MISTER KENNEDY ,,, KENNEDY!!!


I know, I was only joking before in regards to him as every post is negative as hell, he talks like he knows what's gonna happen all the time too, you could get a thread titled 'John Cena has signed a contract that means he will never win another title again' .. and he'll complain that it's fucked cause he's wearing a green shirt or something lol



BarneyArmy said:


> What time will the announcement be in UK time?


Around 2:30 am I think 



Murph said:


> It will mainly be the Network, but also something on top of it. Vince stepping down?
> 
> They've had years to get ready or the Network launch- they're going to make it very, very appealing and impressive. More so than we already know, probably.


Hopefully, I'm not sure if Vince would be stepping down though, I think it's totally about the Network, this is a huge thing for WWE and I hope that they DO really surprise us here with this, though I imagine there will be negative posts going round here once the announcement has been done still, even if it is amazing sounding.



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> People need to let go of the pipe dream that is RAW going TV-14 again. Sponsors and their lovely money matter far too much to the WWE, there's simply more profit and a better overall image to be had in being PG.
> 
> It's obviously going to be the network.


Yeah, I agree, although they've spoken about it being a Netflix type thing, so they can take away restrictions on this, Netflix have two options to go into (Kids or regular), WWE will have control over many things, as well as full profit and less bills, though I do think you're right about this.

Also, WWE doesn't need to change it's rating to be good anyway, think the TLC match between The Shield Vs Ryback and Team Hell No.



JY57 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwDigbOWmbI
> 
> Hunter discussing the Announcement with Cole. Promises Surprises


I saw this earlier, it's beauty, really gearing people up but try stay a little less excited, however I hope it's gonna be as good as they say, with the info etc.. and pleasing us here.



BlackaryDaggery said:


> Well this is overhyped just for a network.


It's actually not, this is clearly a big thing for us and for them, it's going to make it easily accessible for us, if they're doing it as mentioned (IE Netflix kinda thing) ... they know that WWE gets streamed a lot, is expensive for a lot of fans to afford etc.. they want the profit, this is the best and only way they can fully maximise on that, with less and less streaming happening, though of course it will but more people are willing to pay for something that's worth it and affordable, which means more customers and more profit long term.



SpearORgtfo said:


> I honestly cant wait, full reruns of WWE since 1989 WM, this should be good. its worth the hype really


I'm not sure they're going that far back (though would be ace if they were!) ... from what I've heard, they've spoken about all Raw's and Smackdown's being on the demand section of this, so my guess is it'll go back to 1993 time, though of course classics will show all era's still anyway, but we'll just have to see about all this kinda stuff really 



El Dylan said:


> LMAO at Cole trying to play the guy who wants to know, when he obviously knows what this is all about.


Haha, I know right 



chucky101 said:


> few things
> 
> anyone else find it weird they are doing this so late, these things usually come in the morning
> 
> ...


I think it should be, there has been loads of talk about the content that's planned for this and it sounds awesome!!! ... browse the forum for WWE Network topics previously or have a look at their Wikipedia.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WWE_Network



chargebeam said:


> How is the WWE Network 'groundbreaking' ? I hope there's more than just the Network.


Think about it ... it's not rocket science, it clearly is for fans and for them.



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> WWE won't omit the UK (and other places) from their network. However, I can see them maybe sticking with the US _first_ and then making it available to everyone else at a later date as opposed to releasing it worldwide right off the bat.


I agree, WWE will want to maximise profit, no doubt, and rightly so too, and the demand here in the UK (& other places) is HUGE, in fact, the UK will benefit from this more, as will WWE from UK's audience because going through Sky is ridiculously expensive ads a wrestling fan, you're pushing £70 - £100 a month for 4 weeks of wrestling, give and take adding a priced PPV, no one will pay that anymore (rightly so!), and Sky is not worth the ridiculous costs to people, let alone affordable for many, most UK homes don't even have Sky anymore due to Freeview, Netflix etc.. because these are all MUCH better services and affordable too, it's surprising Sky are still in business really but pubs/bars will be making a huge profit for Sky anyway. (which has no benefit for WWE), Sky is a dying breed now big time, with the Netflx kinda app not only is it amazingly affordable, it's such easy access for everyone, I doubt there are many people who don't have a facility to access these things on (IE PS, Xbox, Smart TV, PC, etc..), and those who don't can buy a cheap Xbox or PS3 for it, the same way they would a satellite dish and installation cost, in fact it's cheaper and it's exactly the same as a channel on your TV too ... it's amazing, I was well impressed when I heard they were doing it this way, I know many friends who will get this now in a heart beat, but they will *NEVER* get Sky or pay for Sky for WWE ... ever!



dxbender said:


> WWE is having it on youtube, so after it's done airing, it'll be available for everyone to see.
> 
> 
> 
> But what'll suck if this happens, is that even if most of the world doesn't get the network at the start, WWE will be promoting it like crazy on RAW/SD even though most of the people watching it can't even get the network. They'll be like "Most of the WWE Universe already has the WWE Network, so why not sign up and see what you're missing!"(yes,to WWE, Most of the WWE Universe means just USA to them)


I agree, we'll just have to see but as mentioned above, I'm sure they will get it out there accessible to all audiences, they'll want this also, as much as we do.



HouseofPunk said:


> Nice to see they've fucked up their own "surprise", let's hope they have better luck with the network


People knew anyway.



cesaro_ROCKS said:


> I hope they give exact prices and terms. Otherwise I'll be pissed because everyone who frequents this website already knows about the WWE network.


I agree, and I hope so also, from what I've heard it's a 6 month sign up contract, at around $10 - $12 per month, with the incentive of getting Wrestlemania 30 for free as a special one off only.



OML said:


> yea hopefully some details of content and how things will work will be provided and not just the anticlimactic announcement.


I agree! As above 



just1988 said:


> *I think this is 100% nailed on to be the WWE network because the logo they've used on the still shot for the announcement is the WWE Network logo.*


Yep yep 



JC00 said:


> I'll tune in but it better not be one of those circle jerk things where the only information given is what we already know.
> 
> I need these bullet points addressed or this announcement is a failure
> 
> ...


100% agree, hopefully they will give us a lot of info about it, of course there have been alsorts going round, which is quite probably accurate but some things will no doubt be off, so it'll be nice for us to have it set in stone really and see, this is why I've said that once we know all this, it'll be much better for us, rather than speculation and rumours. (though a lot of it has come from trusted sources on this one)



DonkMunk316 said:


> What the hell is the network???


This is a joke right?



Bookockey said:


> All we need to know is the price and the delivery method. I want this on TV not on something like the WWE app. Who wants to watch hours of contnet on a tablet or a laptop? I hate tying up my laptop by hooking it to the TV so come on WWE make it simple to get.


As mentioned above, they've spoke about it being a Netflix thing, which is the BEST thing they could ever do, it makes it so easy and accessible for people all over the world, let along affordable, meaning WWE will profit from it and fans will be able to have access to the product they love, this will probably also bring in a whole lot of new fans and make the current fans very happy and passionate about the product again.

It will be exactly 100% the same as it is when on a TV station, no different at all (unless you choose to watch it on a PC rather than a TV through either PS, Xbox, Smart TV etc..), which if you haven't got, you can grab these cheap enough, it will be 100% exactly the same as it is when you're watching on a TV channel, except you'll not press a button on a remote to select a channel number, you'll click it in through whatever it is you're using to access it through, plus the on demand service allowing you to choose things you want to watch in the archives too, as well as the live TV, so it's actually a million times better.



just_one said:


> here´s to hope they will show RAW from 97-00
> 
> does anyone think its possible that they will?


Apparently every Raw and Smackdown episode will be in the archives so we'll have to see, hopefully this all comes with the package too, and not with additional fee's, from what I've heard it'll be with the package but these things we'll have to see about, it should be all as one however hopefully 



dxbender said:


> I wonder if this will change anything in terms of people uploading WWE videos online. Since it'd be much easier to upload tv shows airing on regular channels than PPV channels, might this actually lead to an increase in amount of PPV uploaders/streamers on the internet?


Yeah, it'll still happen (Obviously) but should be cut down a lot if anything, people will find a way (of course) but it's harder to stream an Netflix type thing also, plus they won't have the on demand choices (obviously) and they definitely won't have the quality, this is 110% worth every penny to us as wrestling fans.



LilOlMe said:


> This. I don't understand why they wouldn't make it available on TV too, or at least on some kind of instant on demand.
> 
> It can't be _that_ hard to strike a cable deal, can it?
> 
> I think that many more people would subscribe if it were available as a tv channel, in addition to online.


Wrong, less people will get it that way as it will cost more for WWE to do, which means it'll cost the consumer more also.

It has an instant demand too, as well as a live TV as it stands, cable and TV deals are old news now, tyhe times have changed ... and for the better too.

This makes it better for us and for WWE, it's affordable for us and profitable for WWE, less bills to pay, easier for us to access ... plus any sponsors/advertising fee's will all be WWE, this also means they can put more into the product too without the worry of this deal to pay for, that deal to pay for etc... TV companies are earning a packet from WWE, when WWE actually deserve the profits.

TV deals is old news, and this whole Netflix type way is exactly the same as it is to me and you on a TV anyway, if not better ... cause we get the addition of an on demand service.



G-Rated Is Coming said:


> Why not just torrent all of it? All that stuff they can release is already out there. I'm not giving Vince more money, he has enough.


fpalm ... some people, luckily this attitude is in the minority.



Sports_Entertained said:


> Hopefully we can watch it on a PS3/4 or Xbone/360 or other TV devices.


Apparently so yep, as above, it's meant to be like a Netflix thing, it's awesome!!! Easily accessible also.



chucky101 said:


> agree, alot of fans will not buy it unless its on tv, if they really want to do this and invest tens of millions into it they could get some type of tv deal


lol, you're so wrong, by a million miles and more ... see above, if anything, it's the opposite way round .... and it's more affordable too.

TV companies = higher bills for the proprietor = Higher cost for consumer.

It's 2014 now, this is the future.



dxbender said:


> Americans might not really care as much about if it's on internet or through cable(especially based on things like netflix already being popular with them).
> 
> But people in countries like Canada and Australia have internet usage limits per month. So they can't really afford to have video streaming services as they can't pass their monthly limit(in Canada at least,I think it's $2 for every GB you go over)


Is that how it is there for you still? We don't have that issue here in the UK for a while now (luckily), I hope they up all this for you over there, internet providers are going to have to because of the day and age we live in, I'd look into other providers if I was you if you have this problem (If you can) ... I'm very very surprised by this, 10 years ago I'd expect to hear this, not now but I don't know what it's like there (obviously).



Shikamaru said:


> That's like saying why get netflix or hulu when you can just torrent it? ain't nobody got time for that.


Spot on, some people just are cheeky anyway and expect shit for free all the time fpalm



Scott Hall's Ghost said:


> I'm not a big fan of they hype they're putting into this. A WWE Network has been in the works for decades. While cool, I'm not sure it will really be this 'groundbreaking' thing they're making it out to be. Though, I guess we'll see. One of the problems I foresee is that, to really make the Network special, you'd have to provide entertainment to more than just their younger-skewing current audience. How compelling will talk shows/etc. be if they have to consider young kids/etc.? I'm just hoping they have a balance.
> 
> Podcasts like Austin and Jericho would go over huge as late night formats on TV, and there's other live shows that could do well too. Plus, I think JR talked about this recently, there's going to be a lot more opportunities for guys to make a mark where they otherwise might not have. Obviously WWE has a crazy amount of bought-up archival footage, so the 'vintage' stuff will be there. And if they started doing 'syndicated' runs of old RAW's and Nitro's late at night... oh man... I'd be there. I'd love to see them start up a new product, or maybe take NXT to another place, so that they have an alternative to RAW/SD that comes off as a different brand-- become their own competition, kind of thing.
> 
> We'll see. I expect tonight to simply be: Network, change the industry as we know it, 24/7 programming, blah blah blah. Not really expecting anything shocking. But I hope I'm wrong. They have the power and influence to do some pretty amazing things, for sure.


Yeah, I understand this post, but read some of the things above 



Shaska Whatley said:


> Cable TV is a dying industry in the US. Many cable stations are trying to negotiate a la cart deals with internet companies and streaming services over here. When ESPN succeeds in their ala cartr services, the industry is done.


It is everywhere, specially now with services such as Netflix and other things taking over, this is the future right now.



OML said:


> Because that is very complicated and time consuming. Instead of being hard headed normal people would just pay for it and not be cheap. This is an unbelievable thing so just because you are cheap and think your all cool because you can use the internet doesn't mean millions of others won't


Most people aren't like the person you quoted so don't worry about it  you're right, this is a blessing to us ... so we should support it and have the decency to support it, in fact WWE and us are supporting each other with this.



CYC said:


> Because torrenting is too time consuming and not very convenient compared to one service that has everything that your little 'torrents' have.


As above.



chucky101 said:


> more money for an already overexposed crappy product
> 
> 3 hours on sunday for ppv
> 3 hours for raw
> ...


Actually, it'll work out less for us, but more for them. 



ToonamiPepsi said:


> Same thing with Blockbuster Video (God rest them). They stayed around while the Netflix revolution was taking over. Now Cable TV is in the same league as renting DVDs. It's not feasible when it can be done without leaving your PC!
> 
> Blockbuster (ironically used in WWE's announcement statement).


You're right, plus people need to remember this is not restricted to a PC either by far, PS's, Smart TV's, Xbox's and all future things will support this, I mean it'll get to a point people are buying consoles for these things, not for gamins (I actually know a few people already who bought Xbox's or PS's for Netflix) ... yet it's still exactly the same as it is being on TV, on a TV ... with the addition of being able to choose things to watch when we want to watch on top of it also, I love it.



dxbender said:


> The only way RAW/SD should be exclusively on the network is if they're in like 100M+ homes in the USA or something.
> 
> But at the very least, I won't mind them having replays of that weeks RAW/SD among other things on the network


They may even show it on both for a while, until this totally sets in and takes over, let deals run out, don't need them any more, have the WWE on Tv for a while while people become aware of people switching over to this now .. it's beauty!!



Ithil said:


> Because you can get it instantly, in HD quality this way? Instead of downloading a 50GB torrent of 1998 RAWs ripped from VHS tapes?
> I'd consider having a menu and going to 1998 and clicking April 2nd RAW, then it starting immediately in HD quality, a major luxury.


Yep yep 



Ithil said:


> Not even a small chance. RAW is on the USA Network, and it'll stay there. Smackdown is on SyFy, but is possibly moving once the TV rights are up, maybe to Spike. But those TV contracts are worth hundreds of millions, potentially, so they're not going anywhere.
> 
> The Network will be sold based on having the monthly PPVs and thousands of hours of content on it, not by having RAW/SD on it.


They may have the Raw and Smackdowns on the demand after also, also, I wouldn't be too sure about these TV deal things, remember this is costing WWE millions also, and that's just the US ... they're paying these costs in other countries as well, it's ridiculous when they can make all the earnings themselves and rightly so too, they deserve to ... so I'm glad and totally happy for them!!!!

TV companies earn a packet from WWE, yet they don't really deserve to earn from it, the way that they do (sure they put the product out there, I understand how important that is but you get what I mean in regards to this, WWE can do it on their own now so why shouldn't they) .. it makes sense 



chucky101 said:


> not anytime soon, look at the monster numbers nfl does among other stuff, i still think were 5 years away from tv being in serious trouble
> 
> tv is still everywhere, only young people south of 25 dont have it, generally speaking of course
> 
> i think most older people 30ish or more wont buy this


Possibly about the 5 year away thing and TV ... also, the people 30 ish or more, there will be a HUGE audience for those people .... trust me, WWE's fanbase is of all era's and it's actually more those people than younger, people just don't initially see this evidently but it is in the wrestling world.



O Fenômeno said:


> I'd imagine greedy cable companies would want a piece of the pie...
> 
> And quite frankly at this point only reason to even deal with cable companies at this point is to get internet to get that Hulu,Netflix access. Cable is becoming useless IMO..most of the top shows on all networks offer the episodes of their shows the next morning on HULU or on their own website anyway.


Spot on! TV companies are old news and not needed now, it's great!



chucky101 said:


> plus is tv is really dying like you said why doesnt wwe pull raw from usa network this year, no chance in hell
> hundreds of millions in putting raw on tv, and that ain't changing anytime soon
> 
> plus we dont even know if this will be on smart tvs, ps4s, etc, knowing wwe this will limit it to there stupid wwe app
> ...


Maybe not soon but the transition could be coming, times are changing my friend.

---------------------------------

*Some words from Jim Ross*



> "Big day for WWE fans and those that earn a living within WWE. The long awaited announcement regarding the new, WWE Network is set for later today in Las Vegas. This will be a critical day in WWE history, one way or another. More to come after this….
> 
> Millions of dollars and thousands of man hours have been invested in the WWE Network to be able to get to this point and to announce the long awaited specifics of what many feel could be a game changer for WWE.
> 
> ...


You can read more here : http://www.jrsbarbq.com/blog/wwe-ne...igns-upstaged-jake-997-jrs-package-wweshopcom


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



#Mark said:


> The network failing is in the best interest of most people on here. I can only hope they don't even break even.


sadly most on here don't get this

if this is a success the prices will quickly go up as always, they will put more crappy divas reality shows on there, and product will suffer more

vince is not your friend people, this is a greedy man who cares about his business and MONEY, this is no different


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

why would prices go up if successful?


----------



## goldengod (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

i'm marking out if it's a swerve


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



chucky101 said:


> sadly most on here don't get this
> 
> if this is a success the prices will quickly go up as always, they will put more crappy divas reality shows on there, and product will suffer more
> 
> vince is not your friend people, this is a greedy man who cares about his business and MONEY, this is no different


Cable TV already cost too much as it is. ESPN is hinting at a price point between $20-$30 a month when they start a la carte live streaming. WWE asking for $10-$20 is nothing in the grand scheme of things. The Cable industry got too greedy and is about to fall like Blockbuster and Hollywood video.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



#Mark said:


> The network failing is in the best interest of most people on here. I can only hope they don't even break even.


network fails then wwe will fail shortly after, so no failure should not be in the best interest of anyone


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Where is the stream? On the main page? Or will it be on the link in OP?


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Shikamaru said:


> why would prices go up if successful?


lol really? :lmao


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



chucky101 said:


> sadly most on here don't get this
> 
> if this is a success the prices will quickly go up as always, they will put more crappy divas reality shows on there, and product will suffer more
> 
> vince is not your friend people, this is a greedy man who cares about his business and MONEY, this is no different


Read my post above yours, it's you that doesn't get it, Vince does care about the money, and this is the way he'll win (not lose).

They're making it affordable for fans to access at something unbelievable or hard to refuse to have, this means more customers, meaning more revenue, less online streaming, more will for fans to pay for the product they love (and should support when it's reasonably priced).

Plus, they're gonna make a shit load from any sponsorship or advertising fee's they generate on there themselves, plus they;re no longer paying cable or TV providers huge fee's that are airing their product.

Vince is gonna make shit loads from this the more it grows, I wouldn't be surprised if they took WWE off TV eventually, once everyone realises where people are all at now.

It's like anything in technology, it evolves and people always go for what's better and more affordable.

TV companies aren't needed now, they're a thing of the past.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



validreasoning said:


> network fails then wwe will fail shortly after, so no failure should not be in the best interest of anyone


If the network succeeds the product suffers immensely.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Schrute_Farms said:


> lol really? :lmao


Netflix nor hulu never raised their prices.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

I am really getting sick of the clique. Michaels and Triple H being there almost makes me not want to watch this. 

They aren't in the league of McMahon, Cena or Austin.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



#Mark said:


> If the network succeeds the product suffers immensely.


It won't, if anything it's the opposite, they have less heads over them demanding restrictions, they'll have their own.


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



goldengod said:


> i'm marking out if it's a swerve


Hell yeah! :mark::mark:


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

KingLobos said:


> I am really getting sick of the clique. Michaels and Triple H being there almost makes me not want to watch this.
> 
> They aren't in the league of McMahon, Cena or Austin.


The moment you put cena at the same level as Austin and Vince you lost all credibility 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

can't wait for the announcement

these guys announcing they like naruto and one piece.

good guys


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

I hope the live streams don't get over loaded and crash and freeze lol


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Raw2003 said:


> The moment you put cena at the same level as Austin and Vince you lost all credibility
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Cena isn't in the league of Austin or McMahon. But he is in a bigger league than Michaels and Triple H. Who havent made a dime for WWE in over a decade.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

When HHH says at the end of this 'Let me say this ... it's gonna be congratulations to the WWE Universe ... that's how big this is' ... I love it! lol


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

KingLobos said:


> Cena isn't in the league of Austin or McMahon. But he is in a bigger league than Michaels and Triple H. Who havent made a dime for WWE in over a decade.


It's about who's the bigger legend or name in the business not the bigger money maker


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



#Mark said:


> If the network succeeds the product suffers immensely.


in what way exactly? its still in wwes and their shareholders/sponsors interests that they make the most money possible and the only way of doing that is by providing a product the public at large want to pay for and continue to pay for 12 months of the year.

if the network fails wwe have killed their ppv business and most likely their dvd business in one full swoop. their share price drops to next to nothing and they will have spent all their available cash reserves getting it up and running. failure here simply isn't an option.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



validreasoning said:


> in what way exactly? its still in wwes and their shareholders/sponsors interests that they make the most money possible and the only way of doing that is by providing a product the public at large want to pay for and continue to pay for 12 months of the year.
> 
> if the network fails wwe have killed their ppv business and most likely their dvd business in one full swoop. their share price drops to next to nothing and they will have spent all their available cash reserves getting it up and running. failure here simply isn't an option.


Exactly


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



G-Rated Is Coming said:


> People do realise it will be heavily cut right? You think they're going to show blood, Benoit, tits/ass, swearing etc. to the Jawn Sheena kiddies?
> 
> :cena4:vince$


Yes, yes, yes and yes, to your questions. We have already heard how Benoit is being handled. He isn't being cut from anything. They will play a disclaimer at the beginning of any shows he appears in, and that's it. Same goes for anything like blood or sexual stuff. They no longer have to censor it, just put a disclaimer that it's for mature audiences at the start.



JY57 said:


> Bryan in Vegas for the announcements. Guessing Hogan since he supposedly in Vegas


Both him and Dave are there for the conference. Dave got into the WWE's photo gallery at the WM 31 announcement (shaking hands with Mark Henry), so maybe they'll show up on the feed.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

All I want to see is Austin say this SOB is uncut, uncensored, and unedited. And if it's past the midnight hour, I'll simply scoff at them. They can show mature content whenever they damn well please.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Excited for this now, only an hour to go.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

validreasoning said:


> if the network fails wwe have killed their ppv business and most likely their dvd business in one full swoop. their share price drops to next to nothing and they will have spent all their available cash reserves getting it up and running. failure here simply isn't an option.


This is a pretty big gamble for Vince similar if not bigger than the one he took For Wrestlemania 1


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Ithil said:


> Yes, yes, yes and yes, to your questions. We have already heard how Benoit is being handled. He isn't being cut from anything. They will play a disclaimer at the beginning of any shows he appears in, and that's it. Same goes for anything like blood or sexual stuff. They no longer have to censor it, just put a disclaimer that it's for mature audiences at the start.
> 
> 
> 
> Both him and Dave are there for the conference. Dave got into the WWE's photo gallery at the WM 31 announcement (shaking hands with Mark Henry), so maybe they'll show up on the feed.


Yep, you're right, they'll have the option of this without any TV heads putting restrictions on due to their viewing audience.

They may have more family friendly sections, the way that Netflix does.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Ithil said:


> Yes, yes, yes and yes, to your questions. We have already heard how Benoit is being handled. He isn't being cut from anything. They will play a disclaimer at the beginning of any shows he appears in, and that's it. Same goes for anything like blood or sexual stuff. They no longer have to censor it, just put a disclaimer that it's for mature audiences at the start.


I'm glad they are showing Benoit so the younger fans can watch some of his epic matches like the triple threat at Wrestlemania 20 and I'm glad their gonna show the bloody matches and the sexy divas in all their glory with during the usual censoring shit.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

This is a paid service. In the line of HBO, Cinemax, Stars, and Showtime. And as such I would like to know I am paying for stuff to watch that isn't going to be restricted like my local Nickelodeon and Disney channel. Stop the damn censorship already you schmuks.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

KingLobos said:


> This is a paid service. In the line of HBO, Cinemax, Stars, and Showtime. And as such I would like to know I am paying for stuff to watch that isn't going to be restricted like my local Nickelodeon and Disney channel. Stop the damn censorship already you schmuks.


I think it's already been confirmed that they aren't censoring anything on the Network.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Raw2003 said:


> I think it's already been confirmed that they aren't censoring anything on the Network.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


At this point, I really can't believe it until I see it or hear it confirmed tonight. And when it actually launches. No doubt in my mind they will blur out fan signs, and take out head shots with chairs.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

How long till it starts?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Raw2003 said:


> How long till it starts?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=en8lldW-Lg8


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Shikamaru said:


> Netflix nor hulu never raised their prices.


they don't show live events like Pay per views though. This is the WWE, prices will go up.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

xD7oom said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=en8lldW-Lg8


Thanks


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

don't make me upset Vince!!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

So we're just going to pretend that this is the most innovative thing ever and that Netflix doesn't exist?


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

If it's like a Netflix type deal, where I can watch any Raw, Smackdown, or PPV from the past, then I'm sold.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



xD7oom said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=en8lldW-Lg8


THANK YOU

I want to watch it live on their homepage but it keeps redirecting me to the german one, which of course has no stream


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



KingLobos said:


> At this point, I really can't believe it until I see it or hear it confirmed tonight. And when it actually launches. No doubt in my mind they will blur out fan signs, and take out head shots with chairs.


What reason would they have to do this? They don't have to bow to any demands from networks or anything like that, and they know there is an audience for hardcore wrestling etc. They can rate their shows whatever they want, it's in their interest to cater to all fans.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> So we're just going to pretend that this is the most innovative thing ever and that Netflix doesn't exist?


PPV

Netflix don't have PPV this is pretty big

WWE made PPV and they might kill it too


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

This better be uncut


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

jacobdaniel said:


> If it's like a Netflix type deal, where I can watch any Raw, Smackdown, or PPV from the past, then I'm sold.


I think that's the idea so we can watch regime entire archive library which is great and means less money spent on collecting the DVDs/Blu-Rays for people.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Schrute_Farms said:


> they don't show live events like Pay per views though. This is the WWE, prices will go up.


If that is the case then wwe should expect to lose customers which I doubt they want happening which why I don't see them raising the price.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

But here is a legitimate question. Can they show Owen Hart footage? I thought they are not allowed to show anything with him at all. He was in the WWF for almost the entire 90s and on every show it seems. Thats a huge chunk of the product.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



x78 said:


> What reason would they have to do this? They don't have to bow to any demands from networks or anything like that, and they know there is an audience for hardcore wrestling etc. They can rate their shows whatever they want, it's in their interest to cater to all fans.


The same reason they would want to make the product PG and kid-friendly presumably. Parents aren't going to buy their children a service that is going to be blood, cursing, head-shots, practically naked women, etc.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



validreasoning said:


> in what way exactly? its still in wwes and their shareholders/sponsors interests that they make the most money possible and the only way of doing that is by providing a product the public at large want to pay for and continue to pay for 12 months of the year.
> 
> if the network fails wwe have killed their ppv business and most likely their dvd business in one full swoop. their share price drops to next to nothing and they will have spent all their available cash reserves getting it up and running. failure here simply isn't an option.


The PPV business has been the saving grace for the product. It's the only reason guys like CM Punk and Daniel Bryan get pushed in the first place. If the Network succeeds the WWE doesn't have to sell anyone on buying major shows (PPVs) anymore.. Consumers have essentially already payed for twelve months worth of PPVs.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

KingLobos said:


> This better be uncut


Lol that was great


KingLobos said:


> But here is a legitimate question. Can they show Owen Hart footage? I thought they are not allowed to show anything with him at all. He was in the WWF for almost the entire 90s and on every show it seems. Thats a huge chunk of the product.


I think they settled a lawsuit with Owen's wife last year so I'd assume they are now allowed too.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



KingLobos said:


> But here is a legitimate question. Can they show Owen Hart footage? I thought they are not allowed to show anything with him at all. He was in the WWF for almost the entire 90s and on every show it seems. Thats a huge chunk of the product.



Where did you hear that? I've been a Classics On Demand subscriber for a couple of years, and Owen's always showed on there.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Emotion Blur said:


> The same reason they would want to make the product PG and kid-friendly presumably. Parents aren't going to buy their children a service that is going to be blood, cursing, head-shots, practically naked women, etc.


Little Johnny I'm sure will love watching the 80s, 90s era of wrestling. Who the hell will buy this for their kid? If the WWE caters to these soccer moms I will seriously laugh at them.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

How many time left?


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

wwffans123 said:


> How many time left?


36 mins


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

I am sorry to be the bearer of bad news.

http://ir.corporate.wwe.com/calendar.aspx?iid=4121687

01/08/2014 - WWE Tune-In Announcement.

It's a bloody network thing. Sigh.

EDIT: seems I was the only one still hoping it wasn't a network announcement. dang ittttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



wwffans123 said:


> How many time left?


35 minutes


----------



## criipsii (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Excited about:
No more shitty streams
Direct access to old archives
Faster downloads than torrents or filelockers
Better quality and not shitty VHS rips
Hopefully better and new content


Concerned about:
Censorship
Distorting of history. (eg, editing videos or burying matches/wrestlers/promotions with intros)
Excessive DMCA takedowns on video sites
Price creep
Fresh content could be very bad


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Raw2003 said:


> 36 mins
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Thanks.:clap


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Emotion Blur said:


> The same reason they would want to make the product PG and kid-friendly presumably. Parents aren't going to buy their children a service that is going to be blood, cursing, head-shots, practically naked women, etc.


By that logic, nobody would ever watch any TV channels at all because virtually all of them contain explicit content/programming at some point. Having a PG TV product makes sense, it can maximize the viewership and help to negotiate better deals with the networks, not to mention that it's better for the company if their flagship production is mainstream-friendly. None of that applies here though, they can have PG shows and non-PG shows, they can pretty much do whatever the fuck they want. I'll be amazed if there isn't hardcore content on the network, presumably later at night or whatever. WWE aren't idiots, they understand that there is a demand for all types of wrestling and a huge latent fanbase that they need to tap into, they aren't going to launch a network aimed solely at little kids.

Anyway, I'm pretty sure the WWE Network will go the same was as WWF New York and all the other shit that they've tried to launch over the years, and will last a few years tops.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Emotion Blur said:


> The same reason they would want to make the product PG and kid-friendly presumably. Parents aren't going to buy their children a service that is going to be blood, cursing, head-shots, practically naked women, etc.


This isn't televised though. Even if it was they aren't that stupid to air watered down kid crap late nights. Logically there should be less restrictions like their DVDs. Folks aren't buying this for their kids.


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



x78 said:


> By that logic, nobody would ever watch any TV channels at all because virtually all of them contain explicit content/programming at some point. Having a PG TV product makes sense, it can maximize the viewership and help to negotiate better deals with the networks, not to mention that it's better for the company if their flagship production is mainstream-friendly. None of that applies here though, they can have PG shows and non-PG shows, they can pretty much do whatever the fuck they want. I'll be amazed if there isn't hardcore content on the network, presumably later at night or whatever. WWE aren't idiots, they understand that there is a demand for all types of wrestling and a huge latent fanbase that they need to tap into, they aren't going to launch a network aimed solely at little kids.
> 
> Anyway, I'm pretty sure the WWE Network will go the same was as WWF New York and all the other shit that they've tried to launch over the years, and will last a few years tops.


If the network fails, WWE is dead. This is like WrestleMania 1, they cant fail with this.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Shaska Whatley said:


> If the network fails, WWE is dead. This is like WrestleMania 1, they cant fail with this.


That's what I said earlier it's another make or brake moment for WWE.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Shaska Whatley said:


> If the network fails, WWE is dead. This is like WrestleMania 1, they cant fail with this.


Why not? WWE is doing just fine ATM without the network. They've done this sort of shit plenty of times in the past, they will probably make an initial profit and then everyone will lose interest, and it will either scaled back or closed down completely after a couple of years when it stops making money.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Shaska Whatley said:


> If the network fails, WWE is dead. This is like WrestleMania 1, they cant fail with this.


Lol, like that would ever happen, if that was the case it probably would have happened when they failed at XFL, sure it wasn't wrestling related but the failure of that didn't affect them a whole lot.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



x78 said:


> Why not? WWE is doing just fine ATM without the network. They've done this sort of shit plenty of times in the past, they will probably make an initial profit and then everyone will lose interest, and it will either scaled back or closed down completely after a couple of years when it stops making money.


To be fair, this will be THE biggest thing they've ever done and as a publicly traded company. This very well may be a make or break moment for WWE. We will have to see.

If it's not the Network my guess is WBF 2.0 starring Lex Luger.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

x78 said:


> Why not? WWE is doing just fine ATM without the network. They've done this sort of shit plenty of times in the past, they will probably make an initial profit and then everyone will lose interest, and it will either scaled back or closed down completely after a couple of years when it stops making money.


Because they've plunged a lot of money into this and can't really afford for it to fail like Wrestlemania 1


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## criipsii (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

If it fails they could be reduced to being wrestling promoters.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



x78 said:


> What reason would they have to do this? They don't have to bow to any demands from networks or anything like that, and they know there is an audience for hardcore wrestling etc. They can rate their shows whatever they want, it's in their interest to cater to all fans.


Yep, you've put a lot of good posts in this thread, they also could have an option like Netflix does, Netflix for kids, Netflix in general, that way they're sold to all audiences, I don't see anything wrong with that or have a problem personally if they have a kids section.



Raw2003 said:


> I think that's the idea so we can watch regime entire archive library which is great and means less money spent on collecting the DVDs/Blu-Rays for people.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I think they'll still release DVD's, people will still like to have them to keep and they'll still be successful, it'll just be done in a way that's beneficial I think.



Shikamaru said:


> If that is the case then wwe should expect to lose customers which I doubt they want happening which why I don't see them raising the price.


They would lose a ton of customers if they did that, just like all other companies that have gone bust have done, nine times out of ten for those reasons.



KingLobos said:


> But here is a legitimate question. Can they show Owen Hart footage? I thought they are not allowed to show anything with him at all. He was in the WWF for almost the entire 90s and on every show it seems. Thats a huge chunk of the product.


I think so, I've heard them mention him on TV in recent times on commentary not too long ago, he's also been on classic on demand, if it turned out Owen didn't have much footage on though, I don't think this one would be up for argument or debate between us though, due to the circumstances around this one, however I think that would be fine anyway.



Emotion Blur said:


> The same reason they would want to make the product PG and kid-friendly presumably. Parents aren't going to buy their children a service that is going to be blood, cursing, head-shots, practically naked women, etc.


Like I said, a log in option, cater for all fans.



Raw2003 said:


> Lol that was great
> I think they settled a lawsuit with Owen's wife last year so I'd assume they are now allowed too.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah, I don't think they're 100% done with it all but I think it's more in their favour now than it once was.



criipsii said:


> Excited about:
> No more shitty streams
> Direct access to old archives
> Faster downloads than torrents or filelockers
> ...


Yeah, I'm also looking forward to being able to watch Raw and Smackdown on a catch up too, in the UK it's 1am - 4am for Raw for example, I have no other option to catch it then, as repeats are often during the day and watered down a little.



Shaska Whatley said:


> If the network fails, WWE is dead. This is like WrestleMania 1, they cant fail with this.


I was thinking about Wrestlemania 1 also with this, HHH made me think about that when he said about Vince starting the PPV idea.

They've done a lot of work on this for a long time, longer than we've even realised and been aware of, I'm pretty sure they know what they're doing here, I have nothing but absolute faith in Vince and WWE here with this.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

How crazy would it be if WWE bought TNA and announces it tonight along with the WWE Network. LOL!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

15 mins


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



x78 said:


> Why not? WWE is doing just fine ATM without the network. They've done this sort of shit plenty of times in the past, they will probably make an initial profit and then everyone will lose interest, and it will either scaled back or closed down completely after a couple of years when it stops making money.


If you haven't notice, the industry is changing and cable is at the brink of dying. With ESPN's announcement last summer of setting up a la carte streaming, that basically put the cable industry on death watch. WWE had o make a move or they would go down with the ship. 5 years from now, cable TV will not exist in the form we see it now.



TripleHsNose said:


> Lol, like that would ever happen, if that was the case it probably would have happened when they failed at XFL, sure it wasn't wrestling related but the failure of that didn't affect them a whole lot.


Big difference. WWE had sponsors and NBC to absorb the losses. They don't this time with WWE Network.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

http://adf.ly/bpxRh



> *IT'S OFFICIAL: HULK HOGAN BACK WITH WWE*
> 
> By Mike Johnson on 2014-01-08 21:09:20
> 
> Hulk Hogan just arrived at the Wynn Hotel and will be a surprise at the WWE Network announcement which kicks off in a few minutes.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Just over 10 Mins to go :vince5


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



JY57 said:


> http://adf.ly/bpxRh


Oh brother not him.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

If they're releasing a service that allows access to watch EVERY match in its history+ every event+ every match/event that it owns from other promotions+ PPV's. I don't know what I'm going to do, it will likely involve me never going anywhere again.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

:ti Hogan back with WWE is fucking hilarious.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

JY57 said:


> http://adf.ly/bpxRh


You sob your gonna ruin Hogans pop










Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



JY57 said:


> http://adf.ly/bpxRh


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



> Hulk Hogan just arrived at the Wynn Hotel and will be a surprise at the WWE Network announcement which kicks off in a few minutes.


:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Hogan is here brothers. To look Cena right in the eye brother. And he will tell each and every one of you hulkimaniacs to buy this network and take your vitamins brother.

Please just go away Hulk.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Shaska Whatley said:


> If the network fails, WWE is dead. This is like WrestleMania 1, they cant fail with this.


That's not true at all.

Nascar just got a 10 year $2.4 billion deal with NBC. WWE has more than 50% higher ratings than Nascar. If the network fails, they will return to standard television for a much larger deal than they currently have. This will not only pay off the failure of the network but also create a significant increase in monetary profits each quarter from what they currently have.

This is about as far as you can go from a make or break moment. It's more a why not calculated gamble.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Holy shit I'm marking out, after 7 long years :hogan2 :mark:


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

BROTHER!!!


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Oakue said:


> That's not true at all.
> 
> Nascar just got a 10 year $2.4 billion deal with NBC. WWE has more than 50% higher ratings than Nascar. If the network fails, they will return to standard television for a much larger deal than they currently have. This will not only pay off the failure of the network but also create a significant increase in monetary profits each quarter from what they currently have.
> 
> This is about as far as you can go from a make or break moment. It's more a why not calculated gamble.


With what money and leverage? It ain't that simple. I don't thinks this will fail and I think people wishing it would fail are really REALLY stupid.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



TheRockfan7 said:


> If they're releasing a service that allows access to watch EVERY match in its history+ every event+ every match/event that it owns from other promotions+ PPV's. I don't know what I'm going to do, it will likely involve me never going anywhere again.


haha, we'll all have less tans than Sheamus, we'll never see the sun again lol


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

I'm hoping its like a $10 a month netflix like sub model that works on most devices like iphones, tablets, and ps4. Then include all ppvs and old archives.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

:mark: Hogan and cena staredown :mark:


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

This announcement is being made at a technology convention. For the people speculating that the announcement will have nothing to do with technology...think about it for a minute.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



x78 said:


> Why not? WWE is doing just fine ATM without the network. They've done this sort of shit plenty of times in the past, they will probably make an initial profit and then everyone will lose interest, and it will either scaled back or closed down completely after a couple of years when it stops making money.


I just complimented you on a couple of posts here but I disagree with this one massively, TV in general is evolving, it's not gonna be this way forever or much longer for that fact I don't think.


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Jim Ross on the Network:



> "Big day for WWE fans and those that earn a living within WWE. The long awaited announcement regarding the new, WWE Network is set for later today in Las Vegas. This will be a critical day in WWE history, one way or another... *One major key to the success of this Network is the development of NEW programming as it cannot be only about the old, tape libraries.* I can see live, interactive programming being produced on a daily basis which, if true, then it provides several talents with opportunities to contribute to the brand and the network... The other key to the network's success is the airing of ALL the PPV's live. Right now, WrestleMania is the most, "must see" PPV in WWE and some might argue it is the only "must see' PPV in WWE. That point is arguable and is dependent upon the attraction."


The part in bold I completely agree with. They still need to be stepping it up for the future.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

KingLobos said:


> Hogan is here brothers. To look Cena right in the eye brother. And he will tell each and every one of you hulkimaniacs to buy this network and take your vitamins brother.
> 
> Please just go away Hulk.


: brockreading


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Less than 5 minutes :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

The announcement, New Jack is the new GM on RAW


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Count Down clock


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

4:20 :mark:


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

LMAO this will be a huge letdown as usual. The only thing that would be groundbreaking would be if Vine left and announced that Dixie Carter was now running the company. I know it's a dream but that's the only way I see the product improving.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

jacobdaniel said:


> Less than 5 minutes :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


:hogan2:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Y2-Jerk said:


> 4:20 :mark:


3:16 :austin


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Theproof said:


> LMAO this will be a huge letdown as usual.


Not if they announce they bought TNA, brother.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Hopefully Brooke Hogan wins the Divas Title, brother.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

It's a troll, all they are going to do is wish Katlyn well in her future endeavors.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Shaska Whatley said:


> With what money and leverage? It ain't that simple. I don't thinks this will fail and I think people wishing it would fail are really REALLY stupid.


With significant leverage. They just released a report a few months ago that showed USA Network currently number 1 on Cable TV Monday nights would fall to number 6. USA is owned by NBC Universal. Plus now there is the new FOX Sports 1 channel that has expressed an interest in getting involved in wrestling.


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

2 minutes. :mark:


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

If the rumors are true and they will have all the episodes off Raw and Smackdown from the 90's+ in an on demand service, i will have no grumbles paying a monthly fee for just that alone.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Agentpieface said:


> Jim Ross on the Network:
> 
> 
> 
> The part in bold I completely agree with. They still need to be stepping it up for the future.


I posted that earlier, I agree however


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Theproof said:


> LMAO this will be a huge letdown as usual.


Most of us are tuning for pricepoint and delivery means. We already know the gist of the announcement.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Don't know why everyone's so excited for the announcement everyone knows what will be.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

here we fucking go


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

The announcement is Hogan, swerve and maybe disappointment. :russo


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

1 minute.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

59 sec


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Looking forward to this. Lots of big names.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

1 MINUTE AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Here we go! :mark:


----------



## criipsii (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Viewer count just jumped 10 000 in the last few min


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

GETTING HYPED FOR THE ANNOUNCEMENT

*does the Lesnar scream*


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Ungratefulness said:


> Don't know why everyone's so excited for the announcement everyone knows what will be.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


We all know the basics, but as WWE fans we are excited to see the full extent of the services and from there decide if it's worth it


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Tweets are coming in saying that Tito Ortiz was just seen entering the arena through a tunnel with security. Not good.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

12 seconds


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Cena vs Orton in a Hogan on a pole match BROTHER


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Now, boys and gals.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Here we go


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

WWE's version of a tablet.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Welcome, everybody! We are LIVE from Las Vegas, NV!






- Vic


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

here we go!


----------



## criipsii (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

still the old logo


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

ITS STING!!!!!!!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> GETTING HYPED FOR THE ANNOUNCEMENT
> 
> *does the Lesnar scream*


Doing Batista's entrance style atm :mark:


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Cole? I marked.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Where is Cole's proper theme music


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

So Micahel Cole is doing this huh? :lol


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

It's NevAHda, not NevAHHHHda, Cole.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Fuck you, Cole. (Y)


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

A WWE bumper opening for an announcement? Really?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Yooo it's My Cocoa.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

How many cigarette's did that announcer smoke before?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Cole kicking off the event :lol


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Fuck!!! It's Tito Ortiz!!!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Sids_chickenleg said:


> WWE's version of a tablet.


Pre-loaded with the WWE app! :cole3


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

:ti at Michael Cole's theme song.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

This is at CES??? Damn! Not bad.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

fuck off you don't listen to us.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Here We...










Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

it has started


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Vince :mark:


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

"It's me, Austin!"


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Really hope HHH is in-character for this :lmao


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

No Chance! :mark:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

The WWE.com stream went down for me, stupid website, switched to youtube, working fine


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Vince :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Pop not too impressive, obviously edited cheers. :


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

:vince2


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Vince is god.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

The entrance music might be a bit much.

If I was a WWE stockholder I would be sweating right now.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Man Vince looks ancient.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Double U Double U EEEEEEEEEEEEEEE:banderas


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Vince McMahon.

:vince4


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

"Michael Cole, voice of the WWE". 

Just dreadful when you say it out loud.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Anyone elses stream really laggy or is it just me?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Remember when WWE used rock songs in promos? Now we're listening to Florence and the Machine...


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



checkcola said:


> The WWE.com stream went down for me, stupid website, switched to youtube, working fine


Yeah WWE.com is a heavy website, often runs slowly.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Yes Chants in their hype video


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Oh, the WWE is dick-waving again.....


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Lesnar! :mark:


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Well at least Bryan still shows after Cena and Punk.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

:mark:


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

omg horrible music for a video package.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Such a PG promo


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Love the WWE synergy.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

THE XFL IS MAKING A COMEBACK.

You heard it here first.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

DAT ADVERTISING. :cena4


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

It's official. Brock vs Undertaker in an MMA match at WM.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Fruity Pebbles.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Oh no, circle jerking...


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



checkcola said:


> The WWE.com stream went down for me, stupid website, switched to youtube, working fine


Mine is looking pretty good. 

It wouldn't really inspire much faith in a web based streaming network if their stream dies while trying to announce it.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

What is happening?!? Can't watch it from Europe  And it's 3.35 am -.-


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

That statement of The Rock? I can concur.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Lots of Rock images


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Man I love propaganda videos.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Campione said:


> What is happening?!? Can't watch it from Europe  And it's 3.35 am -.-


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=en8lldW-Lg8


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

LMAO they are promoting all the box office bombs. No way.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Campione said:


> What is happening?!? Can't watch it from Europe  And it's 3.35 am -.-


Sting came out and hit Bruno Sammartino with a chair and Kevin Nash started a brawl with Iron Sheik. Fuckin crazy.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Get to the fucking point.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Vince and Dixie Carter together? WTF?


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

wwe network, oh wow what a surprise, still the same pg garbage, still the same mediocrity, only more


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Campione said:


> What is happening?!? Can't watch it from Europe  And it's 3.35 am -.-


You on WWE's Youtube page?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

This global stuff should be making any of you guys that aren't in the US feel pretty good about actually being able to get the network.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



WhereIsKevinKelly said:


> LMAO they are promoting all the box office bombs. No way.


Thought The Call did decently, actually


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Making Families Smile :vince2


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

So you think the WWE are self conscious about relevancy?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

LMAO George Bush.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

:lol

Some Soviet Union level propaganda shit right here.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

I can't take this circle jerking. My god.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Can we get to the damn announcement?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Drumroll :mark:

DAT ENTRANCE THEME


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Ew, new logo.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

:mark: :mark::mark::mark: :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

So the theme of that video was to "Please Buy Our Stocks!"


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

paul levesque...


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

AND THE CROWD GOES MILD!


----------



## BadAssBillyGunn (Aug 4, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Sids_chickenleg said:


> Sting came out and hit Bruno Sammartino with a chair and Kevin Nash started a brawl with Iron Sheik. Fuckin crazy.



Bruno is an old man. Fuck Sting.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Fucking ugly logo.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

......


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Michelle :mark:


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Letdown.....


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

DAM!!!!! Vinny Mac is looking old


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Ok.

That's it?


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

:lmao

Theme music for the Chief Revenue and Marketing Officer


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Michelle Wilson :mark:


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

I'd hit it


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

CHRIS BENOIT IS GOING INTO THE HALL OF FAME HOLY SHIT :mark: :mark:


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

lol wtf she has a theme song?


----------



## MizisWWE (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



checkcola said:


> Thought The Call did decently, actually


Dead Man Down made a profit all together and The Call made a massive profit of more than quadruple what it cost


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

I'm freaking out man. :cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



x78 said:


> Michelle :mark:


Like you know who she is.

:HHH2


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

That logo reminds me of like Star Wars Clone Wars character designs


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

lol, no pop at all.


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

The crowd really doesn't give much of a fuck about this conference, pretty sure there are plants in the crowd cheering much like MS did when they revealed the Xbone.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

I can't watch it neither on wwe.com nor youtube it says this content cannot be viewed from your current country or location.. What the fuck they just shat on me big time


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

LOL @ some of you. There was no doubt it was going to be the announcement of the WWE Network. The hype is what that means exactly.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

It would be better if they made Stone Cold explain how the Network was going to work.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Vince's eyebrows are DONE. Holiday Heart done.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

It's so creepy how many posters here hate success.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

New logo is awful


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

How much is it!


----------



## criipsii (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Id love to hear the glass smash


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

What's happening guys? Is it the network?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*










^ I would mark for this


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Does this mean we get access to the vaults?????


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Hopefully the On-Demand Library contains all shows WWE has in ownership of WWE, ECW, ECW.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

"Literally" going over the top.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

This Michelle.

3-pinter? 5?


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Oh my god!!!!!!!!!! YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The much anticipated return of MAVEN!!!


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



checkcola said:


> That logo reminds me of like Star Wars Clone Wars character designs


Speaking of which, can't wait for Star Wars: Rebels.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

It's going to be on Consoles :mark: :mark:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> ^ I would mark for this


I got some bad news for you... John Cena Wins, LOL


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



RhodesForWHC said:


> Hopefully the On-Demand Library contains all shows WWE has in ownership of WWE, ECW, ECW.


YES.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Now I get to watch DUBYA DUBYA E during class.... :hhh2

Edit: YES NEW REALITY SHOWS FUCK WCW AND ECW EVENTS.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> ^ I would mark for this


LOL if that happened, omg.


----------



## MizisWWE (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

24/7 stream is still a crazy idea because its not something the nba, mlb, or NHL have done


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

They just called us nerds.

WELL FUCK YOU WHORE


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



zonetrooper5 said:


> The crowd really doesn't give much of a fuck about this conference, pretty sure there are plants in the crowd cheering much like MS did when they revealed the Xbone.


I'm pretty sure they aren't even wrestling fans. More like people at the Consumer Electronic Convention.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

People should already know it's going to be the network seeing as how this is taking place at CES.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

FUCK YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Does this mean we can watch RAW on our ipad live?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Wrestlemania?! Oh shit's getting real.


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

EVEN WRESTLEMANIA!


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Holy shit.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Killing the PPV business kills the product.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Even WrestleMania, that's cool


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

No New Jack announcement?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



CYC said:


> It's going to be on Consoles :mark: :mark:


Hell Yeah!!! The PS3 lives on


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Damn...no additional cost. WOW. Goodbye 50 dollar WMs.

This better be cheap.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

RAW Pre show??


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Fuck yes, BOUGHT


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

ALL PPVS, including WM, at no extra charge. Every WWE, WCW, ECW PPV TOO.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

hell yeah!


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

wow im sold


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

All ECW/WWE/WCW PPV's confirmed for launch


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

HOLY FUCK

:mark:

EVERY PPV OF WWE/WCW/ECW

HOLY FUCK


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

:mark:


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

more reality shows?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

FUCK YEAH IT COMES WITH ALL THE PPVS

Now tell me how much!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## MizisWWE (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

All 12 including mania 


Monday night war
NXT and superstars
Raw and sd pre and post shows
Every wwe, WCW, and ecw ppv
Every raw and sd that's old

9.99 per month

On roku, ps3, Xbox, ios, android, smart tv 


SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Not 'literally' over the top, SMH. Punk will be furious about that grammar mistake.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

The impending price is potentially terrifying.

EDIT: Never-fucking-mind :mark:


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

There's a pre show for RAW and SD? A jobber show for the jobber role?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

So what's the price?
Michelle: But we got reality sho..
What's the price?
Michelle:EC..W..
What's the price?
Michelle: Propositions!


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

I'd seriously consider it if we can get access to World Class' and AWA's library.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

WOW, 9.99 a month!!


----------



## The99Crusher (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Fucking. Sold.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Raw pre-show lol


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

NINE NINETY FUCKING NINE


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

$9.99 per month. Sold.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

AHHHHHHHH!!!!!

:mark:


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

WTFFFFFF OMG. 9.99, sold

FUCK YOU BASTARDS.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

The complete library...I want!


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

holey shit 10.00 where do i sign up


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> ALL PPVS, including WM, at no extra charge. Every WWE, WCW, ECW PPV TOO.


Exactly what many of us asked for. 

Pretty fucking good stuff, here.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

shut up and take my money! :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

So their groundbreaking announcement is that they are just now launching the network they told us about a few years ago?

Like that price though!


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

lol 600 dollars


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Fuck. They've nailed it. No fan is NOT going to invest in this


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

$10/Month.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Going...Going...Going..SOLD

KINDLE FIRE! PS4! I HAVE THESE ITEMS!

:mark:


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Sign me up


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

I didn't get it.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Fuck yes i can get it on my games console.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

ps4 and 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

YES NEW ZEALAND


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

this would be cool if wrestling wasn't dead and the product wasn't shit

all they're doing now is oversaturating the market with a shitty product and cena merchandise


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

But tell us about the censorship


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

How is that possible? 9.99/month?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Late 2014 for the UK. Kiss my ass WWE


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

$9.95? I'm a skeptical Sally.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

hong kong baby


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

bama4 :homer


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

On Sweden? YES! :mark:


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Eh, Australia later? Fuck it. I'll get it somehow.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Shit, didn't think Canada would have to wait.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



RhodesForWHC said:


> Exactly what many of us asked for.
> 
> Pretty fucking good stuff, here.


YUP.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Lame. That's what youtube is for. WWE still sucks. What a letdown.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Wow. This is probably the best subscription that has been proposed, like ever. Best wrestling package ever.

Should also kill the illegal streaming business.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

What the fuck, won't be available to Canadians yet?


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Sounds like the crowd is really small for this....


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

"and I quote!"


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

OVER THE TOP.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Thought it was too good to be true

GOD DAMN

10BUCKS FUCK YEAH


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

tits McMahon :mark:


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

9.99 Is INSANE. Wow


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Thank God, I can watch on my game consoles.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

think about it, everyone who streams their ppvs for nothing will now be giving them $10 per month.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

So for all of you guys not in the US, they just said they plan on getting in other countries in late 2014 to early 2015


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

"ITS WAY OVER THE TOP"

That is never going to catch on


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



cindel25 said:


> How is that possible? 9.99/month?


The people who could potentially sign up likely wouldn't purchase every single PPV, so they probably aren't going to be losing money, but making money.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

My god the titties on stephanie


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Stephanie McMahon's reaction was bigger than anything ADR ever got.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Damn Steph is looking fine


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

That shitty music.

:jay


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

wonder if i can sign up for a month here and there when i want to see the ppv in hd rather than streaming.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

sexy boobs damn


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Ahhhhh yeah!


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Wow. This actually sounds extremely good.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

She's misses the mark all the fucking time.
Those shoes! WHY?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Attitude Era is coming back tonight, calling it now.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*
































Take it. Take it all.​


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Give it up for Stephanie's tits


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Laptops running out of battery, where's Austin dammit?


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Amber B said:


> $9.95? I'm a skeptical Sally.


That has to be for just the first year only. Netflix changed their pricing model and people rushed to unsubscribe


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Sounds so great, just wish we didn't have to wait a year over here to get it.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

DARK MATCHES WILL BE SHOWN

OH FUCK YEAH


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Damn, NXT package!!!! WOW


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

post-show?? :marK


----------



## mattributes (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Sold! I hope it lasts. How can it not? The price of 2 PPVs and you get all of them plus ass tons more. As a wrestling fan I don't know how anyone can pass on this.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

$9.95 for all that?

Hmm...I'd like to believe there is no hidden charges here, but I don't know.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Amber B said:


> She's misses the mark all the fucking time.
> Those shoes! WHY?


Who is really lookin at her shoes tho?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

BO DALLAS SIGHTING

:mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Paige :mark:


----------



## MizisWWE (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

This NXT nut hugely by Steph gives me a woody, well Steph does that


----------



## Macho Minion (May 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Amazing, the shift in tone in this thread after the price point was announced. They sure shut you negative peanut-gallery slobs up in a hurry.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Not garnering enough heel heat.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

An hour needs to be devoted to Steph. :mark :mark:


----------



## DeadmanInc316 (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

I'm in Ireland but luckily i have a VPN, so I'm good, I'll definitely subscribe to this.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

But NXT is on TV here!


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Seth mutfhafuckin Rollins!! :mark:


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Those tits man.. I can't even concentrate.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

DAT ADRIAN NEVILLE.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

THEY SHOWED KASSIUS OHNO! THE NERVE!


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Can see through Steph's shirt.


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Legends House YES! lol


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Legends House with no Iron Sheik = No buys


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Let's get to the Attitude Era and censorship already


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

wow :mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Legends House confirmed :ti


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

no Sami Zayn...they aren't going to push him


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Piper to be drunk 24/7 book it


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

LOL oh dear god, reality TV. Hell no. This is going to be terrible.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

AWESOME


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Legends house!

I hate Reality TV, but I might watch this.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

What's that crowd?


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Fuck sake :fpalm


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

No Flair???


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Oh dear GOD :lmao


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

Just take my freaking money :mark:

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Who is really lookin at her shoes tho?


We're women. We notice everything.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

They should have Flair on Legend's House


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



WhereIsKevinKelly said:


> LOL oh dear god, reality TV. Hell no. This is going to be terrible.


I dont want to be watching a bunch of old men living together. Legends or not. This is lame


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

If only they had Sheiky baby.


----------



## tomjh (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

OK no problem. I stand corrected. I thought it would not include PPVs. Good move WWE. Shame they could not just put it to every country immediately. This is something I did post about 2 years ago... $10 a month that includes everything. I will wait 5 years for it to arrive here.....


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Legends House... :jay


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Can you post a pic of Stephs boobs? And will IRON SHEIK be at that reality soap? :mark:


----------



## Raizel (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Does this actually include Raw & SD? Or just pre/post?


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

No Sheiky baby in the legend house? No watchy! :jay


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

I have no idea if i should facepalm or not.. I may actually love the shit out of that show .


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

...


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Her friend? Disgusting.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Who is really lookin at her shoes tho?


I am and I am severely disappointed. But then again, I'm a girl.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Sheik and Flair. How do you NOT put them on there???? 


That is instant $$$$$$$


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Any second now Stone Cold is going to come out give her the Stunner....


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Hogan? Interesting.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

WRESTLEMANIA REWIND..................Now this is what Im talking about


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Showing lots of Hogan...


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Stephanie hyping up a package with Randy Savage...lol.


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

The thread died quick :lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Did they mention a price yet?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

wm rewind looks pretty darn cool


----------



## DareDevil (Jul 21, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

I will watch it, I mean what if if turns out to be not that bad, and the less restrictions the better.



RyanPelley said:


> Did they mention a price yet?


Didn't they said, $10 per month?


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Deptford said:


> Sheik and Flair. How do you NOT put them on there????
> 
> 
> That is instant $$$$$$$


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



DeadmanInc316 said:


> I'm in Ireland but luckily i have a VPN, so I'm good, I'll definitely subscribe to this.


Does that work, though? You'll need to sign up and pay from Ireland. I doubt they'd accept it.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



RyanPelley said:


> Did they mention a price yet?


10 bucks per month


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



RyanPelley said:


> Did they mention a price yet?


9.99$ per month


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

HBK! :mark:


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> Did they mention a price yet?


9.99 a month 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



RyanPelley said:


> Did they mention a price yet?


$9.99 per month


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Will they do a WM Rewind for WMXX's main event?


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

So they are assuming wrestling fans don't know why the biggest matches in WWE history happened??


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Oh god, not D-X.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Not bad. Might cancel Netflix for it. Thanks dudes.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Lol Trips ditched the Authority shtick apparently.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Two men over 40...throwing out glow sticks.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Oh shit, here comes DX


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Pouting because I didn't see Corey Graves in the NXT video unk3


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

The fuck? :lol


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

I know they need to fill up time, but Legends House? Who really wants to see that shit?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

jean paul levesque pls


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Let's talk business here. Censorship clarification please.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

:mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

HBK with that crooked eye.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

DX BABY


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

HBK and Triple H looking like dads...stop old men lol


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

:lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Take your clothes off Shawn. Do it.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

TRIPS BREAKING KAYFABE WHILE STAYING IN KAYFABE!


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Keep your pants on Shawn


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Fucking awesome so far. Amazing deal


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

That price is pretty fucking amazing. There's got to be some kind of catch.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

I can't watch ECW with busted stock music. So...what are they going to do about this?


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

I can't see HHH as a respectable business man. He doesn't have any class. Divorce him Steph and marry a real man. F*ck off HHH.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

I ain't gonna lie, that Legends House show looks great. :lol

This whole shebang looks really promising. Every WWF, WCW and ECW PPV as well. :mark:

Just gutted that I won't be able to get this for another year.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Waffelz said:


> Her friend? Disgusting.


She would have been like 10 years old for Wrestlemania 1. So if this giant man is nice to you and you hang out with him for once and a while yeah I would say that she can call him her friend. I'm pretty sure she only knew Andre when she was a child so I think she's fine thinking of him as a friend.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

HOW YO DOIN'


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

So... this is a RAW active thing?


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

Is there anything left to see, or am I safe to leave this thread?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

This scripted interaction fpalm


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

What about the other libraries that they own like WCCW and AWA?


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

LMAO "Hike that dress up"


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

HHH right arm looks fucking huge


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> That price is pretty fucking amazing. There's got to be some kind of catch.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Most likely there is


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Dat professionalism.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

:ti

This fucking company :lmao


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Shawn looks to be getting back to in ring shape. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Pull that skirt up Steph


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

I think SCSA is gonna come from outta nowhere any minute now.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

"You're too tight." - :trips


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

The thousands in attendance.....yeah no


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

"Assume the position" I wonder if Triple H says that to her when they engage in sex


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



JAROTO said:


> I can't see HHH as a respectable business man. He doesn't have any class. Divorce him Steph and marry a real man. F*ck off HHH.


Fuckin' hell. :lol


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Steph work dem hips babeh


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

I KNEW IT.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

"Shawn Michaels announces retirement from WWE!!" comes out tomorrow you heard it here first..


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Kleenex sales in my house are about to Soar......


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Is there gonna a channel or is it only online???


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

lol, the crowd.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



PGSucks said:


> "You're too tight." - :trips


:lmao


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

"I knew it!"

:lmao :lmao :lmao

That was great!


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

LOL BRYAN


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

First time doing it with a woman? 

Sure, lets go and forget Lillian garcia


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

fpalm


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

That was...

You know what, it just was.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

HOGAN IS IN THE BUILDING.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

All this momentum talking about how big the WWE and how awesome the WWE network is...and then you have two old men looking like idiots.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

I feel like im the only one marking out for this

Feel like a kid again can't wait to watch wrestling all day


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Countdown shows and "Celebs in a house" shows? Welcome to VH1 in 2004.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

I wish I knew what was happening, but the stream just keeps saying it's unavailable.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

:lmao at Bryan's reaction to making the countdown


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Agree that it is a pretty damn good deal. If you're the type who buys 2 PPVs a year, that'll cost you $120 a year, but now for $120 a year you get all the PPVs plus all the other stuff. I don't pay for PPVs anyway (because I'm a thieving cunt) but I would still consider this.

Also that DX and Steph bit was ridiculous lol


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

That's crazy that they are showing Bryan and Punk in the company of the greats...oh shit, there's Cena :/


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



kokepepsi said:


> I feel like im the only one marking out for this
> 
> Feel like a kid again can't wait to watch wrestling all day


You're not the only one. I am aswell!


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Orton's unenthusiastic, emotionless ass saying HELL YEAH. :ti


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

That was hilarious.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Triple H stealing the Rock's line..........


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Emotion Blur said:


> Countdown shows and "Celebs in a house" shows? Welcome to VH1 in 2004.


:lol I was thinking the same.. Might as well have a we love the 90's show.. Though, that would actually be pretty awesome.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Yeah, this is a bit cringe-worthy. Just a bit.

:lol


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Late 2014 for the UK. To hell with you WWE


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

I don't understand. Is this a WWE crowd? Cause if that's only a bunch of reps and sponsors, that would be awkward.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

omg it hurts so bad. The script...it hurts lmao but I'm laughing/smiling(and cringing) so I guess they're doing something right.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

HHH


----------



## Harvey Price's Boner (Apr 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

:lol this is painful.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Triple H is freaking me out.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Monday Night Wars

I'm crying


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Come on, where is AUSTIN :mark:


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Having HHH come out in the DX outfit really makes the whole authority angle convincing.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Wow, kayfabe really is dead.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Not even keyfabe escapes the SHOVEL.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

I don't get why The Chaperone movie wasn't a success.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

TNA Buried :lmao


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Steph is a fucking bitch...


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

HHH BURYING the teleprompter. :trips


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



JAROTO said:


> I can't see HHH as a respectable business man. He doesn't have any class. Divorce him Steph and marry a real man. F*ck off HHH.


No class you say?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

:lol


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

:jpl is going to bury the guy running the teleprompter


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

HHH GOAT-ing it up even on a Network announcement :lmao


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Hahaha I don't care what anyone might say, this is great


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

How much did Trips and HBK drink before this?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Raw is War


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Mondays Nights War.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Okay it'd be nice if Trips and HBK would go away now

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

This is like listening to a bunch of drunk parents.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

WHO'S READY FOR A HULKSTER APPEARANCE?? :mark: :mark:


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

This is bad and good at the same time :lmao


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

There's an S.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Am i the only one not finding this cringe worthy and just amazing .


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

This better not be revisionist WWE history bullshit.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

HHH taking Ric Flairs place as the joker :lmao


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Blueforce7 said:


> Wow, kayfabe really is dead.


It's been dead, now they're crapping on the body.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Billionaire Ted? BOO THIS MAN


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

STING!!!!


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

HHH burying the teleprompter guy :hhh2


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

TAKER!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Cannot wait.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh shit. Undertaker breaking kayfabe. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Emotion Blur said:


> Countdown shows and "Celebs in a house" shows? Welcome to VH1 in 2004.


I'm not subscribing for the original shows. I would say that they are more of a fun bonus. Honestly I would be subscribing if I just got the PPVs. 

I'm enjoying this a lot.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

The should make The Chaperone a trilogy. It could be like the next Godfather or something.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

This has been more entertaining that the past 3 months of RAW


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

This is borderline cringeworthy..


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

AUSTIN!!!!!


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Glass shatters. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Sports_Entertained said:


> No class you say?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

AUSTIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Here he comes


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

STON COL!


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

STONE COLD, STONE COLD, STONE COLD


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

PUNK COMMENTING ON WCW :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Monday Night Raw promo was awesome.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Monday night war :mark:

Stone Cold :mark:


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

STONE COLD!!!!!


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

STONE COLD!!!!


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Shit just got real


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Austin :mark:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

The crowd is dead. NO BUYS!


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

THE GLASS SHATTER :lenny

Gonna give myself an invisble stunner and sell it like Rock used to.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Therapy said:


> This has been more entertaining that the past 3 months of RAW


Agrees 100%


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

That shattering glass still gives me chills man....


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Fucking steph yelling Hell Yeah was cringe


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

poor reaction damn


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

LMAO Steph "Hell Yeah"

Yes, Austin going in storytelling mode.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



TaylorFitz said:


> I'm not subscribing for the original shows. I would say that they are more of a fun bonus. Honestly I would be subscribing if I just got the PPVs.
> 
> I'm enjoying this a lot.


Pretty much this. I don't really care about the other shows. 

Except maybe the documentaries, like the Monday Night War and Wrestlemania Rewind.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

So how do they make a full show out of that? 

Also I think my stream is like 30 seconds behind everyone else. 

Also BAH GOD ITS STONE COLD


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

lol


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

I would assume RAW and Smackdown will remain on TV for decades to come..?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

wtf is he talking about?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Does this fucker not age? :lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Steve "NO BULLSHIT" Austin getting right into it. :lmao


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Austin is awesome!


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Agrees 100%


Agree 200%


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Austin and HBK hangin out.

:mark:


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



> @EricBiscHoff
> Yep. Its going to be a game changer. Congrats to @WWE. Big play.


-


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

He's been talking a lot on his podcast recently that he's gained a bit of weight over the holidays.

Yep.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

If the WWE Network is not to be available over here in the Netherlands, as it NEVER aired one fricking episode of RAW, Smackdown or one PPV, they can go fuck their self.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

where are the smiles on Daniel Bryan fans faces


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Austin has gotten quite eloquent with the podcast. Couldn't imagine him being such a sales pitch man but that has really slickened him up for these types of things.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Austin has said "ass" more times in the past 4 minutes than WWE has in the past year.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Stephanie is a fucking yeti.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Uncensored? Thank you!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

uncensored? yep I'm sold


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Uncensored? I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Uncut, unedited, unaltered? :clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Uncensored. Unedited. There you go.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Necramonium said:


> If the WWE Network is not to be available over here in the Netherlands, as it NEVER aired one fricking episode of RAW, Smackdown or one PPV, they can go fuck their self.


Get a VPN and you can.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

No censorship :mark:


----------



## hidden202 (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Corey Graves @WWEGraves

Well it's official! The #WWENetwork launches Feb. 24th (which just so happens to be my birthday.) Let's celebrate.

#StayDown @WWE



Thanks, Corey Graves.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Choke2Death said:


> Uncensored? Thank you!


Fuck yes!

:mark: :mark:


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

can't believe they wasted austin on this.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Austin hugged Steph. That strap on must've felt good.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Austin flew out here just for that? Vince must have paid him a shitload of cash for it.


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Stone Cold hugged Vinnie Mac? Is Kayfabe not worth a shit anymore?


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

I miss the rattlesnake :austin


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

"prouder than a sum-buck" :flip


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

I don't understand why they do all this AE dickriding when they could easily create a comparable, if not better product today if they put their minds to it.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

This is the best thing WWE have done since Taker/HBK at Mania 26


----------



## mattributes (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Well there you go. Attitude Era, uncensored and uncut. Again, sold!


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Austin should've given her a titty stunner lol


----------



## MizisWWE (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Attitude era upscaled in HD ... Uncensored, uncut, and unedited 


Take my money


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

What about Latin America? WWE Network would be a success there to.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

love how Stone Cold just cut a promo and left


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

DAMN Austin was on some serious no script there. :lol


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Did they say uncensored? I wasn't paying enough attention.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

cena and Hogan haven't been shown yet..

:mark: staredown


----------



## criipsii (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

So does that mean "uncensored" or uncensored?


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Lol CM Punk on multiple distribution methods.


----------



## sheepgonewild (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

*With 6 Month Commitment (For anyone that missed the tiny writing.)


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

"With 6 month commitment"

Fuck that.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

WAAAIT DID I JUST SEE THE LEGEND HOUSE LARP :O


----------



## MizisWWE (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



JAROTO said:


> What about Latin America? WWE Network would be a success there to.


That marketed to Mexico and I know its not Latin America but Japan and India would kill


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

yup knew there was a catch

so 60 dollars up front


----------



## step73121 (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Buying this seems like a no-brainer


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Six months commitment.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Anyone know when we will be able to watch the content on our TVs?


----------



## Raizel (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

"Uncensored" 

I want steph's multiple titty and ass slips in full HD.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Dat commitment :lmao


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

TAKE US HOME, PERKINS


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

uncensored so all you marks can stop complaining.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Why does Perkins Miller have his own theme? :lol


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

This almost seems to good to be true. Now only God knows how long we in the UK have to wait for this


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

PERKINS MILLER AND HIS HIP-HOP ENTRANCE MUSIC :mark:


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

So great to see Stone Cold he looks great


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

PERKINS MILLER!!!!!

I AM MARKING OUT


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

He sounds gassed


----------



## sheepgonewild (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



GeorgeCostanza said:


> yup knew there was a catch
> 
> so 60 dollars up front


6 Month commitment doesn't mean 60 up front, it means required 10 bucks a month for 6 consecutive months.


----------



## Harvey Price's Boner (Apr 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

WHAT THE HELL IS PERKINS MILLER DOING HERE!!!!!!!!!???


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Oh god I just realised how annoying Cole is explaining the WWE App. When this launches.... oh my.....


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Evolution said:


> uncensored so all you marks can stop complaining.


But now I have to find something that's even less of a big deal to complain about.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Skeptical Sally I am for a reason.


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

All episodes will be uncensored and uncut. YEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS :bryan


----------



## Macho Minion (May 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

LOL @ you people complaining about the six-month commitment. You're just not happy unless you've got something to bitch about.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

So they gonna have all the SNME and Clash of Champions on this as well?


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

So is this commitment thing 60 dollars up front or you have to pay 10 dollars a month for six months before you can opt out?


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

SHUT UP YOU IDIOTS THE GOAT IS SPEAKING


----------



## mattributes (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



sheepgonewild said:


> *With 6 Month Commitment (For anyone that missed the tiny writing.)


60 bucks for 6 months. If that's the only catch who cares?


----------



## MizisWWE (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> Anyone know when we will be able to watch the content on our TVs?


Roku, PS, Xbox, Smart Tv, and chromecast ... Yeah you can


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Damn Cena beating the Rock


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Making us watch Cena/Rock II :frustrate


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

So this won't a TV channel? I'm not paying $60 for something that is only able to be watched on electronics.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

PS3 BABY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

They're showing how rocky lost :ti


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Don't advertise it with the WOAT match ffs.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

They have to protect their precious WM revenue. I can't blame them.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

I hope will be avaible in Chile.
Lol at pushing Cena showing his victory over Rock.


----------



## MizisWWE (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



mattributes said:


> 60 bucks for 6 months. If that's the only catch who cares?


That's true, you would have to be nuts to think they would let people pay 10 for mania and then quit the month later


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

WW Network


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

lol botch


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

No Xbox One?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> This almost seems to good to be true. Now only God knows how long we in the UK have to wait for this


Didn't they say late 2014/2015?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

CENA VS ROCK 2 fucking SPOILERS


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

So if I don't have a X-Box, how can I get this?


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



TNA is Here said:


> So if I don't have a X-Box, how can I get this?


on your computer???


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Pronk25 said:


> So this won't a TV channel? I'm not paying $60 for something that is only able to be *watched on electronics*.


What would you call a TV and a Cable Box/Satellite?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Bo!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

This looks pretty goddamn amazing to be fair.

Will definitely be getting this once it gets to the UK. Should be around £6/7 a month, easy money.


----------



## MizisWWE (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Irish Jet said:


> Don't advertise it with the WOAT match ffs.


It was voted match of the year legit according to most sources ... Casuals loved it


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Perkins Miller is so damn good on the mic. CM Punk, take notes.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Dat Bo Dallas plug


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Bo Dallas sucks


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

BO-LIEVE


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Why are you moaning about six month commitment? Were you binning it after one month?


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Have just started watching the stream, started at the beginning, i like how we can watch pre RAW and Smackdown shows, meaning dark matches with young talent! :mark:


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Sports_Entertained said:


> Didn't they say late 2014/2015?


Way too long


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Does anybody know if they plan to eventually offer it as a cable package?


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

$60? I can deal with it. For something like this, I would be willing to pay for it.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

WW Network...


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Enough Blow Dallas already? :no:


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Hogan plz


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

haha Bo Dallas is gonna be huge and we're all gonna hate it. 

Can't wait.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

IM HERE FOR BO


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



sheepgonewild said:


> *With 6 Month Commitment (For anyone that missed the tiny writing.)


Still a great deal if there are no catches.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Second screen? Too much work.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

That's unbolievable Perkins


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Bryan is getting a lot of coverage in this press conference, that's giving me some hope for him, maybe false hope, but all that same


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Necramonium said:


> Have just started watching the stream, started at the beginning, i like how we can watch pre RAW and Smackdown shows, meaning dark matches with young talent! :mark:


Why does everyone assume that this will mean dark matches and not just more Cole/JBL nonsense.


----------



## MizisWWE (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Agentpieface said:


> No Xbox One?


They said yeah when it was first announced though it won't launch initially like the others. They said there was another platform they couldn't mention


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



PGSucks said:


> Perkins Miller is so damn good on the mic. CM Punk, take notes.


Dude is more gassed than Sheamus and Rock combined :lmao


----------



## Harvey Price's Boner (Apr 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Perkins Miller can cut a promo.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Way too long


Just use Mediahint!


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Cena yet to make his appearance. Run in attack on PERKINS MILLER?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Way too long


You can watch in your PC via a VPN which can recognize your computer or device as from the USA.

I live in Aus, we don't have Netflix.
I have it because I use one of those.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Damn how are you gassed from just standing and talking?


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

PERKINS IS A BRYAN MARK!!!!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



WhereIsKevinKelly said:


> Why does everyone assume that this will mean dark matches and not just more Cole/JBL nonsense.


It'll just be a panel of guys like Foley/Booker T/whatever discussing the recent goings on, and with added recaps. Yeah, no way in hell they're showing dark matches.

Can't get enough of those recaps!


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

I need to see what's in the Vault for me to be completely sold.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

300 ppv's? For all 3 companies? Does that number sound kinda small to anyone else?


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DALLASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

**stands up & applauds** Very impressed WWE. This is excellent


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

The Rock :mark:


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Dude works for wwe and didnt watch summerslam


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Hell yes. The Rock shattered the dreams of the Punk fans.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

hahahaha Perkins Miller is getting so, so much airtime. Considerably more than Austin.

If he's left off the Wrestlemania card by wwe I'M DONE.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Perkins "The GOAT" Miller = Rock mark :rock2

PERKINS GOATING IT UP


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Royal Rumble 2004? :mark:

I also saw Muhammad Hassan get thrown out in the 05 Rumble.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

FOR ALL THE MOMENTS IN HISTORY HE PICKS ROCK/PUNK FROM LAST YEAR, THIS MOTHERFUCKER HAS NO IDEA WHAT HE'S TALKING ABOUT


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

This guy is boring, just tell us when it's available dammit.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Dat Michael Bay reference.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

:lol


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



abrown0718 said:


> 300 ppv's? For all 3 companies? Does that number sound kinda small to anyone else?


Noticed that myself, but my math may be horrible.


----------



## Harvey Price's Boner (Apr 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Goddamit Perkins I thought you had something...


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

I thought he was legit fucking up :lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



VRsick said:


> Dude works for wwe and didnt watch summerslam


Hardly anyone who works on the business side of things actually 'watches' the product as a fan would, way too busy


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



abrown0718 said:


> 300 ppv's? For all 3 companies? Does that number sound kinda small to anyone else?


ECW only had a handful if that.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Netflix and Hulu:


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

cheap pop going for Bay.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Uncut, huh? So, you mean Miss Kitty's moment at Armageddon 1999 is uncut?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



King Gimp said:


> You can watch in your PC via a VPN which can recognize your computer or device as from the USA.
> 
> I live in Aus, we don't have Netflix.
> I have it because I use one of those.


More info on this please


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Perkins is GOAT. I genuinely thought he was having a meltdown/stroke.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Is the WWE Network available to Mexico?


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

:lmao I really thought he fucked up for a second.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

"nekkidness"? HB-Shizzle's been to the hood


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

is this really happening? :lmao :lmao 

holy fuck what a sad fuck.. he's probably shitting his pants right now.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Epic fail by the WWE if they don't don't air a few house shows on this.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



chargebeam said:


> Uncut, huh? So, you mean Miss Kitty's moment at Armageddon 1999 is uncut?


In 720p :kobe4


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Perkins Miller vs. Undertaker at WMXXX. BOOK IT!!!! :HHH

"THANK YOU PERKINS."
- Perkins "GOAT" Miller


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



chargebeam said:


> Uncut, huh? So, you mean Miss Kitty's moment at Armageddon 1999 is uncut?


Only one way to find out


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Why did he stop speaking?


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

This is awesome


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

fave moment? Wrestlemania 20 main event?!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Not even Perkins is safe from the shovel...


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Perkins = GOAT


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Perkins is GOAT


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



TripleHsNose said:


> More info on this please


After the presentation, I'll send you a message in detail.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Waffelz said:


> Why are you moaning about six month commitment? Were you binning it after one month?


I imagine they wanted to go and buy it for the month of Wrestlemania and then cancel it. Honestly the deal is more then fair. 

Sounds like we won't get the full library but all of the PPVs and Home Videos with a Vault Selection is more the enough for me.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

#ThankYouPerkins


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

AND HERE....
COMES....
CENA!?!?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

No Cena? :lol


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

That guy could break the streak.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Here comes Bob


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

So, what was wrong with Perkins? 

Also Bob fucking Bowman :mark:


----------



## HJ23 (Dec 26, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

So I would pay way more than 10 dollars a month for this, but I will eventually start a lawsuit against the WWE because of me gaining so much weight because of this.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

HHH on HBK's crooked eye


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

WW E


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

who the hell is this guy?

DAT BOY BAND THEME :lmao


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Bob Bowman isn't even out of breath. Kendrick Perkins...er...Perkins Miller > this guy.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

I wonder so once a live RAW has aired will it be added to the WWE Network, so us UK fans can watch the latest RAW the next day?


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

oh FUCK. It's PERKINS MILLER'S arch nemesis...BOB BOWMAN. Both on the same stage at the same time?! IT'S ALL GOING TO GO DOWN. FUCK!!!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Bowman is boring should be buried


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Not even 5 seconds in and this ..... is already fucking up


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Emotion Blur said:


> In 720p :kobe4


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao Can't wait for that


----------



## Harvey Price's Boner (Apr 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Bob Bowman, too old to be a rookie in this business. Can't cut a promo either. Back to NXT you fuck.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Bob Bowman. Bo Bo for short obviously.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Bob Bowman doesn't have the same fire that Perkins Miller does. No hunger in his eyes. No drive. No determination.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Get to the point you MLB stooge


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



King Gimp said:


> You can watch in your PC via a VPN which can recognize your computer or device as from the USA.
> 
> I live in Aus, we don't have Netflix.
> I have it because I use one of those.


hmmmmmmmmmm, interesting


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

WWE is doing horrendous for how hard they've been pushing this and how many potential viewers they probably have.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

24 by 7? :rock5


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Oh FFS.. I'm not paying for this.. I'll stick to illegal streams and torrents.. $120 a year to relive my past and watch terrible modern day programming.. Nope..


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



JAROTO said:


> Is the WWE Network available to Mexico?


They said its not even available for the UK yet (a country that is one of the biggest wrestling countries out there), so expect it to launch only in the US first than later on in the rest of the world.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Get the fuck out.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

They fucking shove Bob Bowman down our throats. WE WANT PERKINS MILLER


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



YoungGun_UK said:


> I wonder so once a live RAW has aired will it be added to the WWE Network, so us UK fans can watch the latest RAW the next day?


They did say that replays will be available, implying it could be recent episodes.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



The WWE Network launches February said:


> 24/7 Streaming Service
> 
> Scheduled Programming
> 
> ...


Must buy!

- Vic


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Bob is leaving. Good. Get out Bob


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Murph said:


> They fucking shove Bob Bowman down our throats. WE WANT PERKINS MILLER


:mark:


----------



## Macho Minion (May 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Therapy said:


> Oh FFS.. I'm not paying for this.. I'll stick to illegal streams and torrents.. $120 a year to relive my past and watch terrible modern day programming.. Nope..


You're so cool with your angst and rebellion. I dream of being like you.


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

wooooooooo!


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

DSCHAAAAWN CEEEEEEEEEEENAAAAAAAAA


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Not this jackass. Cena arrives, I leave.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Hogan to interrupt Cena please :mark:


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

ugh, close the show with Cena :/


----------



## the ppls username (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

wait was that guy fucking up and forgetting his words supposed to be on purpose???!? cause if not holy shit


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

14 times :sad:


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

While this guy is kind of boring the information he's giving is good to hear because he's telling us that WWE has people that know how to do live streaming working for them.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

I always feel sorry for Cena in suits. He looks so silly.


----------



## MizisWWE (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Necramonium said:


> They said its not even available for the UK yet (a country that is one of the biggest wrestling countries out there), so expect it to launch only in the US first than later on in the rest of the world.


Well their deals with sky aren't up like they waited for their deals in the states


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

DAH GOAT :cena3


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

lol I thought I heard some boo's 

maybe it's just programmed into me at this time to hear that whenever his theme hits.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



the ppls username said:


> wait was that guy fucking up and forgetting his words supposed to be on purpose???!? cause if not holy shit


Perkins Miller does not fuck up on the mic.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Here comes Cena :cena3


----------



## Harvey Price's Boner (Apr 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

We want Perkins


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

srs suited Cena is here


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Therapy said:


> Oh FFS.. I'm not paying for this.. I'll stick to illegal streams and torrents.. $120 a year to relive my past and watch terrible modern day programming.. Nope..


LOL everything they're asking us to pay for, can be viewed absolutely free on the net :jericho2


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Gonna watch WWE Network at 11:06 Eastern. :vince2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Guess how many Cena matches I'll watch on the Network?

If you guessed ZERO, you'd be correct.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Cena getting a mixed reaction from the sponsors would've been funny as fuck. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

LOL, they are waiting for elimination chamber to happen before it goes live, so that everyone pays for WM this year...love the cynical business model but i'll probably buy it anyway.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

*I'm late to the party. Is the $10 myth true or are they just fucking the dog? Seems almost too good.*


----------



## step73121 (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Shut it off when Cena came out


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Cena stays with those off the rack suits

get a tailor bruh :ti


----------



## Raizel (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Y2J Return when the timer runs out


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I only caught 5 minutes of this. Let me get it straight:

- Every WWE, WCW, ECW pay per view
- Every weekly show
- Top 10 shows
- Other random programming
- 12 live PPVs a year

All for 9.95 a month!?!?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> Guess how many Cena matches I'll watch on the Network?
> 
> If you guessed ZERO, you'd be correct.


He's in there with some of your faves thou...:troll


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Wow.. He even panders at press conferences..


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Cena talking like this will cure world hunger


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

The question now is, can you use this on multiple devices simultaneously?!


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

We need a new face of the company. We need...PERKINS.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Was Cena about to cry or what?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

No Hogan?!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Thought they would mention Chris Benoit


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Didn't know Cena had turned into the President of the USA.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

anyone wo says wrestling tonight is getting fired

this has nothing to do with wrestling

this is only for wwe fans, not wrestling fans huh vince


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

NO HOGAN? : | Fuck


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

And another dirt sheet is wrong.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Perkins the God


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

No Hogan? At least we got Perkins


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> He's in there with some of your faves thou...:troll


Still. not. watching.


----------



## Harvey Price's Boner (Apr 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

and no Hogan.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

No Hogan thank god few


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

No hulk Hogan :jose


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

It looks great but what does that 6 month commitment mean?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



LightyKD said:


> The question now is, can you use this on multiple devices simultaneously?!


I believe Perkins "GOAT" Miller confirmed you can. He had Raw on the TV (or computer) and some secondary "additional info" app on a tablet.


----------



## hidden202 (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Silly John Cena


Corey Graves already told us when the Network was going to debut

#Staydown


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

no hogan
vince mad it got leaked


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Where's Hogan?


----------



## mattributes (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Wrestlemania 30 right out the gate. That 6 month commitment paid in full right there. I don't see how any fan can pass on this. This is incredible.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



KuroNeko said:


> It looks great but what does that 6 month commitment mean?


you are committed for 6 months?


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

KuroNeko said:


> It looks great but what does that 6 month commitment mean?


Means once you start you can't leave the contract until 6months


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



KuroNeko said:


> It looks great but what does that 6 month commitment mean?


You can't cancel for the first 6 months.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

No Hogan no buys 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Hulk Hogan to appear on the wwe app :troll


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

So we're seriously gonna be able to watch ever new ppv every year for just $10 a month?


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

so its not on regular tv?


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



KuroNeko said:


> It looks great but what does that 6 month commitment mean?


It means you pay $60 up front an get it for 6 months. Over time they will probably raise the price.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



KuroNeko said:


> It looks great but what does that 6 month commitment mean?


Means you can't sign up, pay $10 and back out at the end of the month after watching WM (for example). You're in it for $10/month for 6 months. If you were planning on committing to at least 6 months, it's not changing anything other than your ability to cancel without penalty.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



JAROTO said:


> Where's Hogan?


Trying to sell Vince on a match at mania against Cena, teaming with Cena or teaming with Cena/Bryan.


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Yawn.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Yea I dont see how the IWC can bitch about this now


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



KuroNeko said:


> It looks great but what does that 6 month commitment mean?


Your card would auto renew for 6 months I assume.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

did they mention if Nitro would be available?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



Therapy said:


> Oh FFS.. I'm not paying for this.. I'll stick to illegal streams and torrents.. $120 a year to relive my past and watch terrible modern day programming.. Nope..


They just cut the cost of watching every PPV legally by like $500 a year. It's going to be so much cheaper to watch everything live and in great quality. So go ahead and complain about it all you want. It sounds like they are offering a great service at a great price. I don't see what more you can want from them. 

If you like wrestling it's an amazing deal. End of Story. 



Waffelz said:


> I always feel sorry for Cena in suits. He looks so silly.


The guy has to wear jorts 300 days a year. Don't feel bad for him when he doesn't have to.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



OML said:


> so its not on regular tv?


No, it's not a regular tv channel. If you have a Smart TV it'll be available in a few months.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

WWE Network's cool and all, but we witnessed the debut of the GOAT tonight. Nobody gets gassed just standing there like PM. :mark:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



RyanPelley said:


> I only caught 5 minutes of this. Let me get it straight:
> 
> - Every WWE, WCW, ECW pay per view
> - Every weekly show
> ...


Pretty much. And the 6 month commitment is worth it. Hell, I'll probably go for the year when it comes out. $120? That's less than paying for Mania and another PPV like RR, SS, or whatever (in HD). Totally worth it. Even if just going for the 6 month plan, it's $60, less than the price of Mania in HD. In fact, they did that on purpose to get people to get the network. All the people who will watch Mania should just get the Network anyway. It'll cost less.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

I thought we'd also be getting every single episode of RAW ever? It was rumoured anyway.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

I really wanna get this. They've sold me on this Network if they truly show everything uncensored and uncut.

Also spotted this gem!



Spoiler: pic


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



mattributes said:


> Wrestlemania 30 right out the gate. That 6 month commitment paid in full right there. I don't see how any fan can pass on this. This is incredible.


Easy choice for me to when things heat up and get better up to Wrestlemania (Raw afterwards is always insane to) to a month afterwards. Makes me wonder if this will make them work harder when it gets around that 6 month mark to make sure we cannot say no .


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Mike Johnson, you no good lying bitch!


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

So do I pay $60 up front, or do I pay $10 a month for 6 months?


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> Yea I dont see how the IWC can bitch about this now


Your apart of the iwc stop trying to be cool 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Come on guys. Pay up and now we can justifiably bitch about the shitty PPVs when smart asses usually say "shuddup it waz free streem."


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Holy fuck this sounds amazing.


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

WRESTLING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Dudechi said:


> It means you pay $60 up front an get it for 6 months. Over time they will probably raise the price.


Just like everything else people. :vince6


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

This is pretty awesome and plan to get into it so I can up my history. Plus you can watch shit live in HD and all PPV's when ready which is awesome sauce. Probably not gonna get into that reality nonsense if I go through with this. Unless there something to do with the Divas, but they already have TD for that.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

SixthDestiny said:


> So do I pay $60 up front, or do I pay $10 a month for 6 months?


Ten dollars 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



LightyKD said:


> The question now is, can you use this on multiple devices simultaneously?!


You can use the app but you won't be able to watch on multiple devices at once as far as I'm aware. I'm assuming it would work similarly to NBA league pass where you can only be logged in and watching on one device at a time.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Soon as its available in the uk i'll sub


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



SixthDestiny said:


> So do I pay $60 up front, or do I pay $10 a month for 6 months?


I'm gonna assume you have to pay the $10/month and you cannot cancel until the 6 month period is up.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> Come on guys. Pay up and now we can justifiably bitch about the shitty PPVs when smart asses usually say "shuddup it waz free streem."


lol 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Awesome. Definitely buying this when it comes. I live in the UK though so I don't know when that will be.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



alliance said:


> WRESTLING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


INDEED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

I can afford $10 a month for 6 months, having to pay $60 up-front wouldn't be as easy.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Who needs Hogan and Austin and HBK when you have :cena2


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

WOW... 

So Indeed Wrestlemania WILL be part of this years new deal for 9.95 a month?

I"m down...... (Y) (Y) (Y) (Y) (Y) (Y) (Y)

Fucking happy..no more paying for those pricey PPVs...10 bucks a month is good for me!!!


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

I don't see how anybody anywhere could pass on this. I just don't see it.


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Without question im getting this


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Have to say this looks great, going to use a proxy to start watching because I'm in the UK. So does this include live Raws? That way I can cut out the ridiculous sky bill.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Karma101 said:


> Awesome. Definitely buying this when it comes. I live in the UK though so I don't know when that will be.


Will be in the UK late 2014


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

What they didn't tell you is. When you buy this for 6 months, they own your soul.........and house.......and car.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> Who needs Hogan and Austin and HBK when you have future WWE champion Perkins Miller?


Fixed.



KingLobos said:


> What they didn't tell you is. When you buy this for 6 months, they own your soul.........and house.......and car.


Still sold. :vince5


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

I'll pay solely to watch the classic stuff. I have no interest in current WWE PPV's given the quality of the product, but it's impossible to deny that it's a fucking fantastic deal.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



RyanPelley said:


> Come on guys. Pay up and now we can justifiably bitch about the shitty PPVs when smart asses usually say "shuddup it waz free streem."


LOL already repped you. :lmao


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

This is like a wrestling nerd's orgasm :vince6 :vince6 :vince6 :vince6 :vince6 :vince6 :vince6 :vince6 :vince6 :vince6 :vince6 :vince6 :vince6 :vince6 :vince6 :vince6


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Getting it for sure. Also, with my birthday coming up in March, it'll be a perfect Birthday present from the woman. Perfect timing for me, for once! WooHoo!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

For THOSE thinking the PPVS will BE watered down ..they won't..trust me. They'll still deliver good quality matches as they're going to want you all, including me to be a repeat customer...


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

What an odd thing for stone cold to show up for lol.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

$9.99/month for the first 6 month contract is actually an awesome deal. I just wonder if we Canadians are going to get blocked by government restrictions. I thought it was going to be its own channel, but it works out better this way and the quality will be nice as well.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

How are we going to bitch about PPV buyrates now?


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



KuroNeko said:


> It looks great but what does that 6 month commitment mean?


You get billed for 6 months of service up front.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



PGSucks said:


> Fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> Still sold. :vince5


Well played 



Hag said:


> I don't see how anybody anywhere could pass on this. I just don't see it.


Exactly. This is how they will still make money. :vince3


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

The WWE network rules. Lucky Americans... "You the people"


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Way to copy the UFC Vince :banderas


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



VRsick said:


> What an odd thing for stone cold to show up for lol.


They figured that 'Attitude Era fans' trust him, so had him confirm to them that their archive footage will be unedited and uncensored. Makes sense.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> Getting it for sure. Also, with my birthday coming up in March, it'll be a perfect Birthday present from the woman. Perfect timing for me, for once! WooHoo!


Yeah my b-day is in April so it's a great early gift..10 bucks a month alone for PPVs is wonderful ...add to that all the EXTRAS WWE is offering and i'm down.

Of course for those who wanted to see this streamed on cable it's unfortunate...but for me..i'll stream it on my laptop and maybe connect it to my smart TV and see it on a bigger screen :clap


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

So when it first launches you gotta pay $60 up front to get it for 6 months and after the 6 months is up then you start paying the $10 a month fee?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Queen Akasha said:


> I'm gonna assume you have to pay the $10/month and you cannot cancel until the 6 month period is up.


I hope to god it's like this. I also hope its like Netflix where multiple people can watch at the same time.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

9.99 for first six months

and it will probably jump to 19.99 the second 6 months

And then 29.99 for the rest of time.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Can we still order PPVs?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> Getting it for sure. Also, with my birthday coming up in March, it'll be a perfect Birthday present from the woman. Perfect timing for me, for once! WooHoo!


I was about to say its a couple days after my birthday, but us Scots won't get it for months.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY!!!

Seriously, any wrestling fan that complains about this is a fucking moron.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Sounds awesome and quite affordable. Say good bye to illegal streams or paying them $5 for HD quality no lag crap.
There is zero reason to stream off shitty low quality laggy sites now unless you're a hobo or 8 years old.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

If you still wanna give :vince $50 for a PPV can you do so? 

:austin3


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



KingLobos said:


> 9.99 for first six months
> 
> and it will probably jump to 19.99 the second 6 months
> 
> And then 29.99 for the rest of time.


Wait what? The price is gonna keep going up every 6 months? When did they say that?


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Im definitly buying this whenever it comes out. To bad I have to wait a year since I live in Sweden though. Jeezus christ. All ppvs,raw and smackdown post and pre stuff + replays. Nxt,main event and superstars. Classic raws and smackdowns,classic nitros, classic ecw episides and classic ppvs from ecw,wcw and wwe. Different tv series and theres probably something I havent mentioned all for 10 freaking bucks a month hell 120$ a year. I spend 200 bucks on an average night out. I cant wait for this :mark: I can finally watch the ppvs on television instead of torrenting it illegally.


----------



## ROH AmericanDragon (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Lol at the people crapping on it. 
WWE: "you get everything for $9.99"
IWC: "PSH not anything I can't illegally download. Fuck you WWE."

Wonder if when they uncensored if they mean they'll have it unblurred with the WWF logo on it.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



xD7oom said:


> Can we still order PPVs?


If you live in the US, why would you?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Chan Hung said:


> Yeah my b-day is in April so it's a great early gift..10 bucks a month alone for PPVs is wonderful ...add to that all the EXTRAS WWE is offering and i'm down.
> 
> Of course for those who wanted to see this streamed on cable it's unfortunate...but for me..i'll stream it on my laptop and maybe connect it to my smart TV and see it on a bigger screen :clap


You can get it with a PS3, which I have, and watch on your Smart TV, which I also have. That's what I'll be streaming it with. I want to watch this on a big screen TV.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



SAMCRO said:


> So when it first launches you gotta pay $60 up front to get it for 6 months and after the 6 months is up then you start paying the $10 a month fee?


I would presume that you're just paying $10/month (no upfront fee). But if you try to cancel before the six months is up, you'll be charged an additional fee. After the six month period is over it will probably auto-renew another six months (unless you tell it not to renew).


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



jacobdaniel said:


> SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY!!!
> 
> Seriously, any wrestling fan that complains about this is a fucking moron.


If it doesn't come with a complimentary blowjob from a diva of your choosing I'm not going to buy it. 

Shut up, nerds. Get your Mom's debt card and buy it! :mark:


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

no nitro no buy.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Sono Shion said:


> How are we going to bitch about PPV buyrates now?


I'm sure some people WILL STILL buy the actual PPV alone, but i think with most being updated on technology..they would be wiser to buy the WWE NETWORK package :vince5

As for buyrates being calculated, i'm sure things will soon change how that works lol


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

It's Way Over The Top!

Horrible catch phrase.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Rush said:


> Way to copy the UFC Vince :banderas


The WWE Network will absolutely destroy 'UFC Fight Pass' in number of subscribers :cam


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



VRsick said:


> What an odd thing for stone cold to show up for lol.


Just gonna take a guess and say that Stone Cold will have a show on there.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

In the age of illegal streams and weak buyrates, this could make the WWE a ton of money. Even i'll subscribe to it when it becomes available in the UK and ppvs are nowhere near as inflated over here.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



ROH AmericanDragon said:


> Lol at the people crapping on it.
> WWE: "you get everything for $9.99"
> IWC: "PSH not anything I can't illegally download. Fuck you WWE."
> 
> Wonder if when they uncensored if they mean they'll have it unblurred with the WWF logo on it.


Uncensored = Chris Benoit, no editing, and yeah the WWF logo has been back in some of the old YouTube clips already.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



ROH AmericanDragon said:


> Lol at the people crapping on it.
> WWE: "you get everything for $9.99"
> IWC: "PSH not anything I can't illegally download. Fuck you WWE."
> 
> Wonder if when they uncensored if they mean they'll have it unblurred with the WWF logo on it.


It will be uncensored seeing WWE made up with WWF last year so they can use the WWF logo again in old footage.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Absolutely made up!!!!! and I don't wanna sound like an ass but all you people who were doubting me when I was saying about certain things happening on it, to have faith etc.. and was getting shot down (sometimes insluted) ... and everything I said was right, included and lived up to how they said it would do in regards to the hype ... in fact even more so, because I expected Mania to still be on PPV ... yet even that comes with it also, this is amazing and WWE are going to get SO much from this, as are we, it's an absolute win/win situation without a doubt!!!

I'm VERY grateful to them for doing this!!!!!! And I can't wait!!!!!



PepsiPlunge07 said:


> Have to say this looks great, going to use a proxy to start watching because I'm in the UK. So does this include live Raws? That way I can cut out the ridiculous sky bill.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I think they will go on as a catch up service, so you won't have to watch them live at stupid hours and can just put them on the next day if you want to, they mentioned about the pre-Raw shows and post-raw shows being on there so I think they'll keep them on TV for a while (makes sense, let the shows be there while more and more people become aware of the Network, subscribe and THEN move slowly but surely from TV companies) ... this is the BEST thing EVER!!!!!!



Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Will be in the UK late 2014


They said by the end of 2014/early 2015 at the latest ... when talking about it being worldwide, hopefully the UK will get it before that, but I think they meant by that time it'll be *completely worldwide* ... but yeah, that's the only upset for me that's quite heart breaking ... but I kinda expected a delay for us to get it anyway to some degree, the fact it's a Netflix type service with live TV too, does mean it's easier for them to distribute however.

This is awesome news!!!!! I really can't wait!!!!


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

*WWE Network Available Internationally - Late 2014/Early 2015*

So looked at the Q&A, looks like anyone outside the US is gonna be waiting for another year for WWe Network.

*25. Will WWE Network be available internationally?*
Beginning Monday, February 24, WWE Network will only be available in the United States. WWE Network is scheduled to launch in the United Kingdom, Canada, Australia, New Zealand, Singapore, Hong Kong and the Nordics by the end of 2014/early 2015.#

http://www.wwe.com/help

Must admit, was really excited for this, was expecting a couple months longer wait for UK Launch but not almost a years wait. Ahh well, gonna be even more content when it launches here


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Take every penny of mine, Vince. 

This is incredible.


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



ROH AmericanDragon said:


> Lol at the people crapping on it.
> WWE: "you get everything for $9.99"
> IWC: "PSH not anything I can't illegally download. Fuck you WWE."
> 
> Wonder if when they uncensored if they mean they'll have it unblurred with the WWF logo on it.


They already have unblurred WWF logo content now. WWE and the World Wildlife Fund settled things a while ago.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

So :vince3 will you give me $5 for every WWE DVD and Blu Ray I have purchased?

You shrewd fuck.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



NitroMark said:


> no nitro no buy.


There will be plenty of WCW stuff on there i believe...why wouldn't you buy? It's a sweet epic deal. 10 bucks a month is like buying a lunch combo and a desert :lol


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



JC00 said:


> Just gonna take a guess and say that Stone Cold will have a show on there.


Do him and Jericho move their podcasts to video format? It would suck for PodcastOne since they put Austin and now Jericho on the podcast map. Also wouldn't be very PG since Austin drops the F bomb every two minutes on his podcast.

Maybe his "clean" weekly show is the WWE video exclusive and he keeps the dirty show for the podcast.


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*

Oh damn. 

This literally sounds like gold to me, US viewers are so lucky.

If the US gets it for $9.99 per month, I hope we in the UK get it for £10 monthly.


----------



## Eskuhbro (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



JC00 said:


> You get billed for 6 months of service up front.


JUST LIKE THE COMMITMENTS WITH INTERNET AND CELL PHONE COMPANIES.

lolol.


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

I understand that the network won't be available in the UK until late 2014. I assume Sky will still show raw, smackdown etc. and have the PPVs available yes?


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Will buy on first day, thank you Vince.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Does this kind of wipeout their future DVD/Blu Ray sales now?


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Well so much for the employment rate rising. Anyone wanna take a guess at the unemployment rate of the IWC come Wrestlemania?


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

It's only internet stuff though? Kinda sucks to hear that considering that many people in the world have usage limits, so they won't be able to enjoy it.

But for those who will be able to...it's GREAT! $120 a year for every single PPV AND all WWE programming? GREAT DEAL!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Murph said:


> The WWE Network will absolutely destroy 'UFC Fight Pass' in number of subscribers :cam


:hayden3 and that means they didn't copy?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

a full FAQ on the WWE Network is up now.

http://www.wwe.com/help#nine


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

This sounds incredible. I will absolutely buy it. First time I'll be spending money on this company in.. 6 or 7 years


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



VRsick said:


> If you live in the US, why would you?


I live in Saudi Arabia, It's only $16 for the PPV, so I really don't care about the Network.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

I really wonder how they will make it available everywhere, what if you are a US citizen and are on the other side of the world, will the WWE Network app on your tablet say: "nope, your not in the US now!"


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I really like the sound of the top 10 shows. Little things like that are entertaining to me, like wrestlers giving their thoughts on various parts of wrestling. The NFL Network has some great content like this as well. Excited nonetheless.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



checkcola said:


> It's Way Over The Top!
> 
> Horrible catch phrase.


Describes the production values for Monday Night Raw perfectly.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Will buy when available in here.

DAT FINLAND FLAG THOUGH!!! :mark:


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> Does this kind of wipeout their future DVD/Blu Ray sales now?


From the sounds of it yes. Which is no different the purchasing vinyl and cds. Some people are tangible and like the dvd/blu ray in their hand. 

But no seriously who wants to buy my collection? :curry2


----------



## Canadian (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

I wonder what their BEP (Break even point) is.


----------



## Edge Head 4 Life (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

I'm subscribing 100%...I can't wait to go through and watch a bunch of old shows right off my PS3!! And to have all the PPVs included is a wonderful bonus!!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

They say the matches will be uncut and uncensored. But what about the stuff outside the matches on the show? Like promos and other "stuff".


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

@WWENetwork randomly tweeted out this pic of Steph's huge ass, so here it is...


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

My god. Could they have possibly made a better move? This is awesome! And business smart! It even gives the illegal streamers a viable paid alternative $10 WITH the PPVs included? Frankly, this is exactly what ALL TV programs and network should be doing.

I just hope the price isn't a bait and switch. [Edit: apparently it is just a teaser price??? I should have read more before posting. STILL!] ATM, I'm DEFINITELTLY in. Just watching the big four PPVs is enough to make it worthwhile for a year of subscription.

TNA should watch closely. People have been saying that all they have is a TV deal. TV is dying. They can easily host their own stream and use the saved money to advertise their product better. Just an idea.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

The 6 month commitment is genius and absolutely fair. It stops assholes from buying it just for WM or any major PPV and then cancelling their subscription immediately.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

I still wonder if they're going to "cut some corners" on content (I know they said unedited, uncut, uncensored, but still...). Not that I want to see it, but I wonder if they'll still include Owen's accident (or rather, the aftermath), the Benoit tribute show, etc.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



JC00 said:


> Just gonna take a guess and say that Stone Cold will have a show on there.


Oh definitely. Austin probably has a deal with Vince now already


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Rush said:


> and that means they didn't copy?


Bitter bitter :hayden

UFC didn't invent an on-demand network. WWE's will be better and more successful than theirs. Deal with it, nerd. :brie


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Does anyone know when the full live show will be on Youtube, the live link it was on is now set as private, however they've been uploading clips, I need to link the full show to a friend that's all so he can watch it all tomorrow (it's 3:40 am here right now).

PM me cause this topic is becoming way too much to scroll through.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Definitely amazing and I will definitely be buying. Hope this network is successful, this is something I'd love to have for many many years.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



checkcola said:


> @WWENetwork randomly tweeted out this pic of Steph's huge ass, so here it is...


God damn


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Does it come with a free t shirt?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

http://adf.ly/bqADk



> *SO, WHERE WAS HULK HOGAN?*
> 
> By Mike Johnson on 2014-01-08 22:34:46
> 
> ...


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

They still wont answer the question on whether you can use the network on multiple devices at the same time


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Since you can buy it on PS3, I guess we can watch it on our TVs right away, then?


----------



## jhr4a34 (Oct 28, 2013)

*How would you cancel the wwe network?*

I like the idea, I do see the 6 month commitment. But what after that? What if you don't want it no more. Will they automatically renew it? or will you half to call in and spend hours on the phone like almost all CS support?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

this is a game changer indeed....and a big deal...wwe is off to a major money making start in 2014


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



checkcola said:


> @WWENetwork randomly tweeted out this pic of Steph's huge ass, so here it is...


I'd rob a bank and drop the people's elbow on a puppy for 3 1/2 minutes with her. :smokey


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Just read their FAQ:


> 8. How can I pay for WWE Network?
> WWE Network can be paid for with a credit card (e.g. American Express, Discover, Master Card, Visa) *or through a Pay Pal account*.



Yes! I really hope this work out, because they were not the best company to watch a stream from.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Lets see how long it takes people to find a way to rip and upload the PPVs from WWE Network on internet lol. You know all those sites that have links for PPVs will be scrambling to find new ways to do this.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

PIPER


JACKMAN




I AM SOLD


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



WhereIsKevinKelly said:


> Do him and Jericho move their podcasts to video format? It would suck for PodcastOne since they put Austin and now Jericho on the podcast map. Also wouldn't be very PG since Austin drops the F bomb every two minutes on his podcast.
> 
> Maybe his "clean" weekly show is the WWE video exclusive and he keeps the dirty show for the podcast.


Read the FAQ, TV-14 and TV-MA allowed on the network. I think SCSA and Y2J might start doing their podcasts as a live radio show a la the shows on ESPN2, that would be awesome.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



JY57 said:


> http://adf.ly/bqADk


Wasted on Big Show, lol


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

I just read the FAQ. I'll get it when it launches. I hope they also put some DVD's on there too.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

With this there is absolutely no reason to pirate anything from WWE unless obviously poor.

This is the best possible way to get Smarks, Pirates, and Internet Geeks to Pay.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> Since you can buy it on PS3, I guess we can watch it on our TVs right away, then?


As a fellow PS3 guy I had the same question. If so I will probably call in sick to work Feb 25th.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



WhereIsKevinKelly said:


> Do him and Jericho move their podcasts to video format? It would suck for PodcastOne since they put Austin and now Jericho on the podcast map. Also wouldn't be very PG since Austin drops the F bomb every two minutes on his podcast.
> 
> Maybe his "clean" weekly show is the WWE video exclusive and he keeps the dirty show for the podcast.


From the FAQ



> 26. Will all content on WWE Network be PG?
> WWE Network will contain a range of programming suitable for various audiences. Content rated TV-14 or TV-MA will be preceded by appropriate advisory messages recommending viewer discretion. Parental controls will be available for on-demand content.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Was there actual wrestling fans in the crowd?


----------



## mike10dude (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*

there will probably be a easy way for people outside of the U.S to get it right away


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



WhereIsKevinKelly said:


> Do him and Jericho move their podcasts to video format? It would suck for PodcastOne since they put Austin and now Jericho on the podcast map. Also wouldn't be very PG since Austin drops the F bomb every two minutes on his podcast.
> 
> Maybe his "clean" weekly show is the WWE video exclusive and he keeps the dirty show for the podcast.


From WWE.com's webshite


> Will all content on WWE Network be PG?
> WWE Network will contain a range of programming suitable for various audiences. Content rated TV-14 or TV-MA will be preceded by appropriate advisory messages recommending viewer discretion. Parental controls will be available for on-demand content.


So if it were to happen they could have both versions.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*










Big Show blocking a Bella


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



dxbender said:


> Lets see how long it takes people to find a way to rip and upload the PPVs from WWE Network on internet lol. You know all those sites that have links for PPVs will be scrambling to find new ways to do this.


I thought about that too. Buying the subscription and ripping THE FUCK out of everything I can to my HDD so I have a back-up.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



LightyKD said:


> They still wont answer the question on whether you can use the network on multiple devices at the same time


The answer is yes. They mentioned the usage of mobile and tablet as a supplement to watching content. That is a superb move.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> As a fellow PS3 guy I had the same question. If so I will probably call in sick to work Feb 25th.


Ha, same here, man.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Headliner said:


> Was there actual wrestling fans in the crowd?


Yeah. There for the convention probably, but also fans.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> Since you can buy it on PS3, I guess we can watch it on our TVs right away, then?


Ya, just connect PS3 to tv and you can watch it.

But speaking of PS3...Will people not in USA be able to find a way around getting WWE Network? I remember hearing ways around certain things on playstation network for people outside of USA where they could do something to get their location to come off as USA and then they were allowed to get USA exclusive content despite living in other countries. Maybe WWE Network will be the same?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Emotion Blur said:


> I still wonder if they're going to "cut some corners" on content (I know they said unedited, uncut, uncensored, but still...). Not that I want to see it, but I wonder if they'll still include Owen's accident (or rather, the aftermath), the Benoit tribute show, etc.


If they air Over the Edge 99, they will obviously cut out the Owen Hart section which is perfectly understandable because nobody needs to see that. And I don't expect the Benoit tribute for obvious reasons, not to mention, there was no original content on that one anyways. It was just clips from his Hard Knocks DVD so it's no big loss.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



DudeLove669 said:


> With this there is absolutely no reason to pirate anything from WWE unless obviously poor.
> 
> This is the best possible way to get *Smarks, Pirates, and Internet Geeks* to Pay.


That's all the same thing.

:kobe10


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*

Worth the wait.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

More pics of Steph's ass? Anyone?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



JC00 said:


> From WWE.com's webshite
> 
> 
> So if it were to happen they could have both a TV-PG (Clean) and TV-MA (Dirty)


Realistically though there would be no reason for a TV-PG version. Cena fan kids are not going to be eagerly anticipating the musings of Y2J or SCSA, so those two would probably be TV-MA only.


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

I'll be using this on my OUYA but I really hope they consider a Wii and Wii U version especially since netflix does extremely well on both platforms!


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1046073-new-details-wwe-network.html

kudos to my boy Justin Labar of how the Network was going to look like back in Early December


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



dxbender said:


> But speaking of PS3...Will people not in USA be able to find a way around getting WWE Network? I remember hearing ways around certain things on playstation network for people outside of USA where they could do something to get their location to come off as USA and then they were allowed to get USA exclusive content despite living in other countries. Maybe WWE Network will be the same?


I hope so, they didn't even mention when and if the Network comes to Germany and I really want it.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



LightyKD said:


> They still wont answer the question on whether you can use the network on multiple devices at the same time


I don't know the answer, but if I had to guess, the answer is no.

No, because they aren't going to let you give your password to all your friends and not each pay. NFL Sunday ticket works that way, so does MLB, and NHL.

It woul make no sense to allow multiple devices.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

I think I've got a chubby after taking all of this info in.

:mark:


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*



wjd1989 said:


> Oh damn.
> 
> This literally sounds like gold to me, US viewers are so lucky.
> 
> If the US gets it for $9.99 per month, I hope we in the UK get it for £10 monthly.


$9.99 is £6.07. Hopefully they have an across-the-board price.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



dxbender said:


> Lets see how long it takes people to find a way to rip and upload the PPVs from WWE Network on internet lol. You know all those sites that have links for PPVs will be scrambling to find new ways to do this.


Yeah i'm sure someone will try to illegaly have others the content but WILL Vince and his crew stop them? :vince2


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> I think I've got a chubby after taking all of this info in.
> 
> :mark:


I got a chubby after seeing Stephanie's tits and fat ass


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Still some unanswered questions here, at least for me.

1. Do we have to pay 60 upfront?

2. Is there going to be any way subscribers can just watch PPV's on their TV? For example, my technology stricken grandmother who watches all 3 shows a week would never be able to figure this out.

3. Are we going to destroy whatever server they have this on when it launches?


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

I wanna get this shit just for all the old school WCW nitro's


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*



Murph said:


> $9.99 is £6.07. Hopefully they have an across-the-board price.


Ha, that's 1 hours work i'd happily give for a months WWE Network


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Dudechi said:


> I don't know the answer, but if I had to guess, the answer is no.
> 
> No, because they aren't going to let you give your password to all your friends and not each pay. NFL Sunday ticket works that way, so does MLB, and NHL.
> 
> It woul make no sense to allow multiple devices.


It makes sense to allow for up to 2-4 devices. Netflix does it and it works wonders for them. I would say that a minimum of 2 devices would be the best thing to do. Not every WWE fan in the same local family wants to watch the same thing.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



LightyKD said:


> They still wont answer the question on whether you can use the network on multiple devices at the same time


Silly question really, obviously it will be limited, possibly like Netflix is to a couple of devices only at a time, they HAVE to do this, I don't even need to explain why they have to do this, as it's obvious really.



Mister WrestleMania said:


> Since you can buy it on PS3, I guess we can watch it on our TVs right away, then?


Yep, Yep!



DudeLove669 said:


> With this there is absolutely no reason to pirate anything from WWE unless obviously poor.
> 
> This is the best possible way to get Smarks, Pirates, and Internet Geeks to Pay.


People who do that now, after all this and still deny are just straight tramps! I wouldn't even consider them a fan of wrestling because everything for every fan is on there and it's such an amazing and affordable price, most people will be more than happy to pay for this however I think, WWE are gonna be seriously on top here, they're awesome!!!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

I just hope the streams aren't shit.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Everyone follow Perkins! 

https://twitter.com/perkinsm


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

If they have old episodes of WWF superstars and WWF coliseum home videos on demand I might become a shut in.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*

It really would be an amazing deal. Even if it was £10 it's still a great deal.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

No way I can pass this up, I just hope I can watch on Multiple devices at the same time. Even if it is just 2 devices at once, that will be fine with me.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

This site needs to start up a drinking game(for those who drink) where people drink every time they hear someone on WWE TV in the next 3-4 months mention the WWE Network.


----------



## tomjh (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Jmacz said:


> Still some unanswered questions here, at least for me.
> 
> 1. Do we have to pay 60 upfront?
> 
> ...


1. It's $9.99 a month per month with commitment for 6 months.

2. Smart TVs will have it in a few months time

3. Considering they have 10m app downloads with lots of streaming content, they probably have a vague idea on bandwidth required. I'm sure they spoke to MLB.tv about usage and stuff like that.


----------



## DaleVersion1.0 (May 27, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Question! (Dwight schrute reference) : in the uk pay per views start at 1.00am so if you work and can't watch them live can you watch them the next day or will there be a delay ?

Awesome deal btw and since its 10 dollars for U.S it will be like £6 for uk which is sweet


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

26. Will all content on WWE Network be PG?
WWE Network will contain a range of programming suitable for various audiences. Content rated TV-14 or TV-MA will be preceded by appropriate advisory messages recommending viewer discretion. Parental controls will be available for on-demand content.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



KuroNeko said:


> I just hope the streams aren't shit.


They already said 720 HD ... the streams won't be shit, not in this day and age haha

They'll be no less than Netflix put it that way and Netflix is absolutely fine!


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

From the FAQS 



> 9. How and when will I be billed for WWE Network?
> You will automatically be billed $9.99 every month (plus tax where applicable). The charge will show up on your bill as “WWE Network Subscription.”


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

I guess when you pay for the subscription, you'll wake up next morning with a strange microchip attached to the back of your neck in the shape of the WWE logo.

:vince5 The world will be miiiiiiiiine!


----------



## goldengod (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Nothing to see here. If I wanna watch ppvs on a smaller screen, I'll keep streaming them for free and pay for Royal Rumble with other guys and maybe Wrestlemania. And if I feel the itch to see some old stuff, I'll hit up YouTube for free, which isn't often cause I'm a grown man and can't just sit around watching every old RAW ever. If this was on actual cable, I'd make it happen but sounds like a bunch of you are about to get duped by a netflix type business.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



DaleVersion1.0 said:


> Question! (Dwight schrute reference) : in the uk pay per views start at 1.00am so if you work and can't watch them live can you watch them the next day or will there be a delay ?
> 
> Awesome deal btw and since its 10 dollars for U.S it will be like £6 for uk which is sweet


It all goes on catch up after, they also showed that if you miss say a Wrestlemania, you can wind it back and watch from the beginning for example.


----------



## Eskuhbro (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



dxbender said:


> Lets see how long it takes people to find a way to rip and upload the PPVs from WWE Network on internet lol. You know all those sites that have links for PPVs will be scrambling to find new ways to do this.


Lmao. I already know how. All you need for your gaming device is a capture card. I can use my capture card to record anything I want on Netflix and Hulu. WWE will be certainly no different. If they have trouble with this, then quite frankly, they're idiots. Plug in the device. Record. You could even livestream all the pay per views if you wanted to this way.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



LightyKD said:


> It makes sense to allow for up to 2-4 devices. Netflix does it and it works wonders for them. I would say that a minimum of 2 devices would be the best thing to do. Not every WWE fan in the same local family wants to watch the same thing.


I would bet its one device. It's one device for MLB and I believe that what their platform is based on, but like I said, I don't know any more than you.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

If it's anything like what MLB.com does for their package you guys will love it. I have had that and it's great.


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



goldengod said:


> Nothing to see here. If I wanna watch ppvs on a smaller screen, I'll keep streaming them for free and pay for Royal Rumble with other guys and maybe Wrestlemania. And if I feel the itch to see some old stuff, I'll hit up YouTube for free, which isn't often cause I'm a grown man and can't just sit around watching every old RAW ever. If this was on actual cable, I'd make it happen but sounds like a bunch of you are about to get duped by a netflix type business.


Moron. I will be watching it through my Roku or my PS3....MY PICK!


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



DudeLove669 said:


> With this there is absolutely no reason to pirate anything from WWE unless obviously poor.
> 
> This is the best possible way to get Smarks, Pirates, and Internet Geeks to Pay.


It might not be cause they're poor, people just flat out don't want to pay for stuff. Just like music, even at 99 cents per song, people still download it for free.

And there's MANY others(like me) who don't live in USA, and our internet is somewhat diff, where we have internet usage limits, so we're only allowed to use up a certain amount of GB per month. And when it comes to things like netflix, they use up ALOT of the internet usage so we won't be able to get stuff like WWE Network unless there was someone who provided unlimited internet usage(which I don't think exists in countries like Canada)


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



dxbender said:


> This site needs to start up a drinking game(for those who drink) where people drink every time they hear someone on WWE TV in the next 3-4 months mention the WWE Network.


You´d all die from alcohol poisoning. I watch a full Raw once or twice a year and would still fear for my life.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Jmacz said:


> Still some unanswered questions here, at least for me.
> 
> 1. Do we have to pay 60 upfront?
> 
> ...


1. Yes

2. Yes, it will all still be on regular TV/PPV.

3. Most likely not.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



goldengod said:


> Nothing to see here. If I wanna watch ppvs on a smaller screen, I'll keep streaming them for free and pay for Royal Rumble with other guys and maybe Wrestlemania. And if I feel the itch to see some old stuff, I'll hit up YouTube for free, which isn't often cause I'm a grown man and can't just sit around watching every old RAW ever. If this was on actual cable, I'd make it happen but sounds like a bunch of you are about to get duped by a netflix type business.


Are you thick? ... Did you even watch that presentation, do you even know how things like Netflix work?

You don't have to watch them on a tablet or a PC you know, it's EXACTLY the same as being on a TV, if you choose to watch it that way (you CAN watch on a tablet or PC if you want)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> If they have old episodes of WWF superstars and WWF coliseum home videos on demand I might become a shut in.


Same here. That's when I first started watching (1990).


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

So will this have every ppv from WWE ever or is that just for certain ones like the rumble and WM?


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

For those who want it on their TVs, just buy an HDMI cable and hook up your PC. Problem solved (that is my solution for other streaming as well).


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

I'm excited. I'm also happy they're doing this for WM30 as well. Smart way to get suscribers. Better than paying 60$ with no extras or anything.


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

24. Is the entire WWE library available through on demand?

WWE Network will launch with more than 1,500 hours of on-demand content, including all WWE, WCW and ECW pay-per-views. New, on-demand content will be added regularly.


So it looks like all the ppvs as well as raw and smackdown will be available at launch. They will probably slowly release Nitro and other content to get people to stay.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> I guess when you pay for the subscription, you'll wake up next morning with a strange microchip attached to the back of your neck in the shape of the WWE logo.
> 
> :vince5 The world will be miiiiiiiiine!


Life as a minion for :vince6 doesn't sound that bad. I'm sure he gives good gifts. Probably a fairly attractive 401K plan.


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Silly question really, obviously it will be limited, possibly like Netflix is to a couple of devices only at a time, they HAVE to do this, I don't even need to explain why they have to do this, as it's obvious really.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasnt thinking about anything silly like 16 devices at a time I was thinking about roughly two viewing and two partner devices so basically up to two devices actually streaming video and two devices acting as a second screen for those two streaming devices. I think that's fair.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Jmacz said:


> Still some unanswered questions here, at least for me.
> 
> 1. Do we have to pay 60 upfront?
> 
> ...


*yes we will!*


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Obviously they don't have to bow down to any fucking television networks or sponsors if they're going to allow TV-14 and TV-MA content.


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

I will be buying this for sure. ALL THE WRESTLING I WANT!!! Well, its time to tell my fiance' she won't be seeing much of me anymore after February.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



goldengod said:


> Nothing to see here. If I wanna watch ppvs on a smaller screen, I'll keep streaming them for free and pay for Royal Rumble with other guys and maybe Wrestlemania. And if I feel the itch to see some old stuff, I'll hit up YouTube for free, which isn't often cause I'm a grown man and can't just sit around watching every old RAW ever. If this was on actual cable, I'd make it happen but sounds like a bunch of you are about to get duped by a netflix type business.


So if this was a channel on cable, in which you could only watch it on the cable-connected TV's in your house, with no choice of what you get to watch, you'd make it happen? But watching it on literally every other electronic device (which could also be watched on your TV in the case of PS3/XBox, etc.) with your choice of content is a "dupe"?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



goldengod said:


> Nothing to see here. If I wanna watch ppvs on a smaller screen, I'll keep streaming them for free and pay for Royal Rumble with other guys and maybe Wrestlemania. And if I feel the itch to see some old stuff, I'll hit up YouTube for free, which isn't often cause I'm a grown man and can't just sit around watching every old RAW ever. If this was on actual cable, I'd make it happen but sounds like a bunch of you are about to get duped by a netflix type business.


Umm, this is better than it being a channel. If its anything like Netflix then it'll be a huge success.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Are you thick? ... Did you even watch that presentation, do you even know how things like Netflix work?
> 
> You don't have to watch them on a tablet or a PC you know, it's EXACTLY the same as being on a TV, if you choose to watch it that way (you CAN watch on a tablet or PC if you want)


Seriously... Haha. My TV's remote has a Netflix button.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



LightyKD said:


> They still wont answer the question on whether you can use the network on multiple devices at the same time


Accounts will probably limited to be one IP address per login. So if you wanted to run it through your PS3 and tablet at the same time it will probably work but if you give your login in to a friend then it won't work.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

2 questions:

1. Whats the pricing structure? is it just 10 a month or is there a sign up fee or something?

2. Anyone know if I can have it on multiple devices ie my laptop and XBOX?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



SAMCRO said:


> So will this have every ppv from WWE ever or is that just for certain ones like the rumble and WM?


All of them!



LightyKD said:


> I wasnt thinking about anything silly like 16 devices at a time I was thinking about roughly two viewing and two partner devices so basically up to two devices actually streaming video and two devices acting as a second screen for those two streaming devices. I think that's fair.


Absolutely my friend, I think that would be alright


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

They are putting a shit ton of pressure on themselves by making WM the first event on the network. What if the live stream fails in the middle of the event??? They should start it out with the pre-shows to work out the kinks.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> All of them!


Thats freaking awesome! But what about the ppvs that have Chris Benoit on them?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Pretty excited they are moving to MLB's platform, no more shitty streaming PPV's!!!


----------



## DaleVersion1.0 (May 27, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> It all goes on catch up after, they also showed that if you miss say a Wrestlemania, you can wind it back and watch from the beginning for example.


Excellent. Thank you sir


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



goldengod said:


> Nothing to see here. If I wanna watch ppvs on a smaller screen


If you have a Playstation you'll be able to watch PPVs on the biggest TV you can find.



goldengod said:


> And if I feel the itch to see some old stuff, I'll hit up YouTube for free, which isn't often cause I'm a grown man and can't just sit around watching every old RAW ever.


If you think there is gonna be any content that WWE owns on youtube when this thing goes live you are fooling yourself. Vince is probably in the process of hiring some geeks to do nothing but scour youtube and every other video site for stuff they own the rights to.


Also this is infinitely better than what a WWE cable channel would be.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*

And again The Netherlands is once again not worthy of even mentioning if it will be available here.:cussin:


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Unexpected Twist: Only 1 free stream per show then $5 per Replay :vince$ :bearer :bearer


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



SAMCRO said:


> Thats freaking awesome! But what about the ppvs that have Chris Benoit on them?


He will be there. But they'll have an advisory prior to the show so people know.


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

I haven´t seen the presentation, but i´m reading your thoughts, is this network subscription thing going to be available outside the U.S? for Europe for instance


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



WhereIsKevinKelly said:


> They are putting a shit ton of pressure on themselves by making WM the first event on the network. What if the live stream fails in the middle of the event??? They should start it out with the pre-shows to work out the kinks.


My math is pretty bad, but I think it's launching on the day of EC.

EDIT: NVM, day after EC. It says the date crystal clear


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

bryan avlarez just tweeted that it will only be available through six month cycles and not month to month...hmm, does that mean we have to pay $60 all at once or still be 10 a month? and just have a commintment


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*

I know that part broke my heart also, but I think they were talking about by the end of 2014/early 2015 it will be completely worldwide, so this means it could be a lot earlier for the UK audience.

The way I see it, they'll want to get it out there to as many people as they can as quickly as they can, they have to cover their backs a little cause if they said we'd all have it by Mania for example, and then we didn't, people would be complaining like shit.

*HOPEFULLY* we'll get it a lot quicker than by the end of 2014, I'm *SO* grateful for this and for what they're doing but that's WAY too long to wait (and I'm usually a very very patient person haha).

Come on Vince .... sort it out, asap .. credit cards are at the ready!!! haha


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



WhereIsKevinKelly said:


> They are putting a shit ton of pressure on themselves by making WM the first event on the network. What if the live stream fails in the middle of the event??? They should start it out with the pre-shows to work out the kinks.


They are launching on February 24th. Mania is April 6th.

So it sounds like they will have over a month to get the kinks out.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*

It's very easy to get the US Netflix, might work with this too.


----------



## miles berg (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Pretty big letdown, bad expectig a true cable network ala NBA or NFL Network.

I can watch old Nitros on YouTube which is the only reason I would want this thing to begin with, I was just hoping it would be a live tv channel with Classic reruns each day where Nitro was on at a designated hour.


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Question about this WWE network why is it not on TV?*

Correct me if I'm wrong but is it true we can't get the WWE network thing on our TV? and only on computers and what not? If this is true, why is this then? I would personally rather get this shit on my tv rather than the comp.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> All of them!


Even December to Dismember and Halloween Havoc 2000 lol?



> But what about the ppvs that have Chris Benoit on them?


Already mentioned that Benoit matches would be there.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*



Murph said:


> It really would be an amazing deal. Even if it was £10 it's still a great deal.


Well, it actually works out around £6.00 per month, Netflix works out the same in the US as it does the UK also, but it shouldn't be too bad either way, hopefully it'll be the same deal for everyone worldwide as the US get, as it should be really 



Necramonium said:


> And again The Netherlands is once again not worthy of even mentioning if it will be available here.:cussin:


You will get it I'm pretty sure on that!!!


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Emotion Blur said:


> My math is pretty bad, but I think it's launching on the day of EC.
> 
> EDIT: NVM, day after EC. It says the date crystal clear


The network is launching day after EC, but WM is the first live streaming event that's going to air. All that's going to be available until then is the on-demand stuff.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



miles berg said:


> Pretty big letdown, bad expectig a true cable network ala NBA or NFL Network.
> 
> I can watch old Nitros on YouTube which is the only reason I would want this thing to begin with, I was just hoping it would be a live tv channel with Classic reruns each day where Nitro was on at a designated hour.


Yeah but i'm assuming all the nitro shows will be in HD. All the nitro shows on youtube is in pretty crappy quality.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Question about this WWE network why is it not on TV?*

Because TV is a dying business and networks like Netflix, Hulu, and other on demand services are not. And through the gaming consoles you can watch it on your tv. And if you have a smart tv, you can watch it directly from there as well.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

I better get a free :cena4 key chain with every 6 month contract!


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Another piece of promotional garbage that Cole and Lawler will promote every second Raw is on the air. If you pay for every PPV then I guess it is worth it though.


----------



## Eskuhbro (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

The thing they're not telling you about and why it's so cheap is the fact that it will be riddled with ads.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



miles berg said:


> Pretty big letdown, bad expectig a true cable network ala NBA or NFL Network.
> 
> I can watch old Nitros on YouTube which is the only reason I would want this thing to begin with, I was just hoping it would be a live tv channel with Classic reruns each day where Nitro was on at a designated hour.


If you can watch all the Nitros on Youtube at any time, then why would you want to wait around for a set schedule to watch it?


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*

Hopefully it's still $10 a month for Australia.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



miles berg said:


> Pretty big letdown, bad expectig a true cable network ala NBA or NFL Network.
> 
> I can watch old Nitros on YouTube which is the only reason I would want this thing to begin with, I was just hoping it would be a live tv channel with Classic reruns each day where Nitro was on at a designated hour.


Then you're missing out, it's gonna be awesome.

You should just get a smart Tv, or connected decide for your TV, because all television will be this way in 5-10 years.....


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Question about this WWE network why is it not on TV?*



KingLobos said:


> Because TV is a dying business and networks like Netflix, Hulu, and other on demand services are not.


meh, well do you think they will ever put it on TV in the future? or nah?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Eskuhbro said:


> The thing they're not telling you about and why it's so cheap is the fact that it will be riddled with ads.





> 23. Does WWE Network programming contain advertisements?
> Most WWE programming on WWE Network will be commercial-free, however, there will be limited promotional content in select programs


http://www.wwe.com/help


----------



## tomjh (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



WhereIsKevinKelly said:


> The network is launching day after EC, but WM is the first live streaming event that's going to air. All that's going to be available until then is the on-demand stuff.


You do realise that they are streaming LIVE content 24 hours a day from february 24th right? Including all the weekly shows. It's not the same viewing figures as a PPV but they can test stuff and prepare. They are also using the MLB streaming platform it seems and I'm sure they know what they are doing.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Eskuhbro said:


> The thing they're not telling you about and why it's so cheap is the fact that it will be riddled with ads.


its commercial free douchebag


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Murph said:


> Bitter bitter :hayden
> 
> UFC didn't invent an on-demand network. WWE's will be better and more successful than theirs. Deal with it, nerd. :brie


:banderas wwe keeps declining lad, don't be mad about it.


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

is it confirmed that you only have 1 free replay of all live stream shows?? Cause that could suck, but $5 isn't too bad though.


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



miles berg said:


> Pretty big letdown, bad expectig a true cable network ala NBA or NFL Network.
> 
> I can watch old Nitros on YouTube which is the only reason I would want this thing to begin with, I was just hoping it would be a live tv channel with Classic reruns each day where Nitro was on at a designated hour.


Anyone with this type of thinking needs to be slapped....several times...AND HARD!


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

So like will unk and :bryan come wrestle in my living room?


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> I know that part broke my heart also, but I think they were talking about by the end of 2014/early 2015 it will be completely worldwide, so this means it could be a lot earlier for the UK audience.
> 
> The way I see it, they'll want to get it out there to as many people as they can as quickly as they can, they have to cover their backs a little cause if they said we'd all have it by Mania for example, and then we didn't, people would be complaining like shit.
> 
> ...


Heres hoping! But the way i see it, just means more content upon launch in the UK if it is Early 2015 

I'm just thankful the UK are even getting it at all.


----------



## Hordriss (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

I was skeptical before they actually announced it. I'm sold. That price tag for the content you get access to is incredible.

My only gripe is that it's not coming to the UK immediately.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Hag said:


> I don't see how anybody anywhere could pass on this. I just don't see it.


I can. Some people don't have high speed internet to stream. Some people don't like watching things online. Some will see it as WWE overboard. Some people don't use credit cards. Some like to watch on TV. There's numerous reasons to not get it.


----------



## wrastlinggg (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: Question about this WWE network why is it not on TV?*

as said before it will be on smart tv's and gaming consoles. pick up a chromecast and you can pull it up on your phone or computer and stream it wirelessly to your tv. chromecast is the way to go to get it on your tv


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

UFC and MMA are fucking stupid. :brock


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*



Necramonium said:


> And again The Netherlands is once again not worthy of even mentioning if it will be available here.:cussin:


Don't worry, if its going to Singapore I'm pretty sure us Euros will get it too.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



THE_sXeBeast said:


> bryan avlarez just tweeted that it will only be available through six month cycles and not month to month...hmm, does that mean we have to pay $60 all at once or still be 10 a month? and just have a commintment


On the FAQ says it says 9.99$ a month for 6 months. So you can't pay 10 bucks for WM30 and cancel right after for example.


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Question about this WWE network why is it not on TV?*



wrastlinggg said:


> as said before it will be on smart tv's and gaming consoles. pick up a chromecast and you can pull it up on your phone or computer and stream it wirelessly to your tv. chromecast is the way to go to get it on your tv


So I need this chromecast thing even for my computer or I can't get on on their either? darn this is confusing.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Anyone who doesn't like this and will continue to steal shitty streams is pathetic. If you will subject yourself to watching a choppy, grainy, laggy stream then you have no self respect. 

You will waste 3 hours on an inferior presentation rather than spend $10? That's embarrassing for you.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

I wonder if it will be accessible through Apple TV? I only have an iPad and an Apple TV (my laptop died last year and have yet to replace it) and it'd be nice to watch the ppvs on TV through Apple TV rather than on a small tablet screen. (I know I can mirror it but it always seems to lag a lot).


----------



## tomjh (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: Question about this WWE network why is it not on TV?*



cokecan567 said:


> So I need this chromecast thing even for my computer or I can't get on on their either? darn this is confusing.


No, you can watch it on a desktop or any smart mobile device


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*



Molfino said:


> Heres hoping! But the way i see it, just means more content upon launch in the UK if it is Early 2015
> 
> I'm just thankful the UK are even getting it at all.


Yeah same here, I'm really, really grateful for it!

This is awesome because it makes it affordable for all fans, this is incredibly beneficial to UK fans also and to WWE, the demand here is huge.

The UK, they have said before that they earn the most money from while touring outside the US, so it's going to be priority for them, I'm sure ... however I think all places will be done by the end of 2014, so hopefully it'll be a case of places getting it gradually until it's fully launched worldwide, IE by the end of 2014/early 2015.

I just REALLY don't wanna wait that long for it, and that is simply because I've been looking forward to this SO MUCH for SO LONG, where many fans have just been 'Ah it'll be crap' and not cared about it, or slagged it off before even hearing anything about it.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



tbp82 said:


> I can. Some people don't have high speed internet to stream. Some people don't like watching things online. Some will see it as WWE overboard. Some people don't use credit cards. Some like to watch on TV. There's numerous reasons to not get it.


I'm gonna watch it on my Tv


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

The jubilation and clusterfuckery of this thread is immensely entertaining!! :mark:


----------



## sdr21361 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

so whats the down side?


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*










This is the shit I wanted to hear  

As long as the price doesn't shoot up out of nowhere, this definitely has me sold.

Now if WWE also ups the quality on Raw and Smackdown, I will bust an ovary over this lol


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Alvarez just confirmed it is $10 a month just will get billed every month for 6 months regardless if you use or not. That makes sense on WWE's part. Can't have people just getting for a ppv and cancelling.


----------



## tomjh (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Phillies3:16 said:


> I wonder if it will be accessible through Apple TV? I only have an iPad and an Apple TV (my laptop died last year and have yet to replace it) and it'd be nice to watch the ppvs on TV through Apple TV rather than on a small tablet screen. (I know I can mirror it but it always seems to lag a lot).


If you can get the wwe app on apple tv then yes.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> So like will unk and :bryan come wrestle in my living room?


You seem a little excited man ositivity


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



sdr21361 said:


> so whats the down side?


You'll never want to stop watching *EVER*


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

THIS, will be totally awesome. 

I mean, 50$ for a PPV was way too much for me, for the quality of the PPVs, to pay that kind of money. But 10 bucks. GREAT DEAL. I'm in!

Watching it live, in HD, home, will be great!


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

I'm actually really excited to be able to watch WWE PPV's in good quality, on my TV again and not on a little, laggy, shitty, 240P box screen. 

Anybody who continues to stream WWE PPV's without paying for it after this has to be one cheap son of a bitch.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

One thing that is unclear is if we'll be getting past Raws and Smackdowns (either initially or to be added later).

The FAQ only says:


> 14. Will classic WWE content be available on WWE Network?
> Yes, your WWE Network subscription will include access to the most comprehensive video-on-demand library featuring all WWE, WCW and ECW pay-per-views and classic matches uncut and uncensored as well as replays of Raw and SmackDown episodes. Additional content will be added regularly.


I assume "replays of Raw and Smackdown episodes" refers to replays of all the live Raw/SD shows once the Network goes live and "classic matches" as select matches from the shows (like on their Youtube channel). Something to keep in mind for those who may be assuming we'll be getting all the episodes of Raw/SD/Nitro etc.


----------



## Eskuhbro (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



TripleHsNose said:


> its commercial free douchebag


Had you been correct I might find that insulting. Actually, no I wouldn't. But WWE have already confirmed ads on select programming. Meaning there will be ads on whatever they choose. PPVs, Raws, etc.

Stop being so fickle.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Downside is you will live in your room forever, and only leave when you need to eat, and poop.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



KuroNeko said:


> You seem a little excited man ositivity


Don't judge me :flip


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Y2-Jerk said:


> You'll never want to stop watching *EVER*


Exactly, my fiance' is going to be pissed. Dont know how i am going to explain this to her. haha.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

I am going to get it....but only when they release more of their archives. That's what is going to sell me. I like their PPV's but there are other ways of getting those. The libraries that they own are tough to find and that's what I'm after.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Dudechi said:


> Anyone who doesn't like this and will continue to steal shitty streams is pathetic. If you will subject yourself to watching a choppy, grainy, laggy stream then you have no self respect.
> 
> You will waste 3 hours on an inferior presentation rather than spend $10? That's embarrassing for you.


Well tbh that problem exists when I pay $50 to stream ppvs from wwe.com, so...


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Since they're going to do "Live" SmackDown post and pre shows, does that mean that we will see live SmackDown on the WWE Network???


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



KingLobos said:


> Downside is you will live in your room forever, and only leave when you need to eat, and poop.


That's been me for years already anyway. 

Nothing new for me.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



miles berg said:


> I can watch old Nitros on YouTube which is the only reason I would want this thing to begin with, I was just hoping it would be a live tv channel with Classic reruns each day where Nitro was on at a designated hour.


I have no clue why you people think WWE owned content will be on tube sites when this goes live. WWE is gonna be in serious crackdown mode.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Mister WrestleMania said:


>


I swear to god I was about to post that :lol


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Mister WrestleMania said:


>


Awesome haha. We were talking about this at work the other day. Classic lol. 

Who would have ever thought Jesse would turn out to be the slutty one?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



KingLobos said:


> Downside is you will live in your room forever, and only leave when you need to eat, and poop.


So nothing changes then 8*D


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*

I can wait six months or so.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> Awesome haha. We were talking about this at work the other day. Classic lol.
> 
> Who would have ever thought Jesse would turn out to be the slutty one?


I know, right? I was hoping it was going to be Kelly. Fuck.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



THE_sXeBeast said:


> is it confirmed that you only have 1 free replay of all live stream shows?? Cause that could suck, but $5 isn't too bad though.


I thought that was just a joke someone made?



THE_sXeBeast said:


> bryan avlarez just tweeted that it will only be available through six month cycles and not month to month...hmm, does that mean we have to pay $60 all at once or still be 10 a month? and just have a commintment


The 6 month thing makes me wonder if WWE might raise the price after awhile. Why not do like 6 month minimum, but people can sign up for longer periods like 12 months,18 months,24 months and so on.

Cause if it's constantly 6 months and then you have to renew every 6 months or something, people won't be locked into a contract, so if WWE wants to raise prices at any time, they could and everyone will be forced to pay more(or just don't renew)



sdr21361 said:


> so whats the down side?


Those who have internet bandwidth usage limit won't really be able to use/enjoy the WWE Network that much.


----------



## Hordriss (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Dudechi said:


> Anyone who doesn't like this and will continue to steal shitty streams is pathetic. If you will subject yourself to watching a choppy, grainy, laggy stream then you have no self respect.
> 
> You will waste 3 hours on an inferior presentation rather than spend $10? That's embarrassing for you.


Couldn't agree more. I stream stuff currently as in the UK you have to pay for a Sky subscription with Sky Sports to get the PPVs which to be frank I can't justify as it's something like £50 per month (as you can't buy the PPVs through wwe.com in the UK).

The $10 price tag (which I imagine will become £10 in the UK as opposed to whatever the exchange rate is at the time) is something I'm very much comfortable with.

On the face of it, WWE have hit it out of the park with the WWE Network. With what they're giving for that price, this deserves to be a success.


----------



## tomjh (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



TheRockfan7 said:


> I'm actually really excited to be able to watch WWE PPV's in good quality, on my TV again and not on a little, laggy, shitty, 240P box screen.
> 
> Anybody who continues to stream WWE PPV's without paying for it after this has to be one cheap son of a bitch.


Or you know... there are other countries in the world apart from the USA. You do know that... don't you?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

It would be fun to have an official live discussion topic for the WWE Network, so we can come in and chat about whatever is on at that moment.


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

I am seriously ready for this. I am a diehard wrestling fan and can't wait till i can watch old school pay per views whenever i want. That sold me on it. The ECW WWE AND WCW Pay per views. And getting ever WWE ppv live for no additional charge. Thats a great deal. I dont pay for every ppv so this is awesome, i dont have to go to a sports bar and watch pay per views


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Emotion Blur said:


> One thing that is unclear is if we'll be getting past Raws and Smackdowns (either initially or to be added later).
> 
> The FAQ only says:
> 
> I assume "replays of Raw and Smackdown episodes" refers to replays of all the live Raw/SD shows once the Network goes live and "classic matches" as select matches from the shows (like on their Youtube channel). Something to keep in mind for those who may be assuming we'll be getting all the episodes of Raw/SD/Nitro etc.


I would like to think the difference between their YouTube channel and this will be the fact that the former is accessible to everyone with internet and you have to pay for the latter. The YT channel is strictly PG and chair shots to the head are censored, no blood is shown (and if they do, it's in black and white) plus no Benoit sighting whatsoever. They claim the Network is completely uncensored so I'd hope that when they talk about Raw/SD replays, that includes the archives as well.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Sean Mooney in season 2 of the Legends House please!! :mark:


----------



## combolock (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

I'm all in! I just hope the PPV quality doesn't suffer with the lower price tag. They could make the PPV like a Monday Night Raw and wouldn't have to worry about many buyrates being affected. Hopefully the quality of all their shows go up as they try and sell the customers on the service. Expect 25 ads for the Network every Monday-Wednesday-Friday-Saturday-Sunday.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



KingLobos said:


> Downside is you will live in your room forever, and only leave when you need to eat, and poop.


I Give you!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xgp5yGk9nY


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Hordriss said:


> Couldn't agree more. I stream stuff currently as in the UK you have to pay for a Sky subscription with Sky Sports to get the PPVs which to be frank I can't justify as it's something like £50 per month (as you can't buy the PPVs through wwe.com in the UK).
> 
> The $10 price tag (which I imagine will become £10 in the UK as opposed to whatever the exchange rate is at the time) is something I'm very much comfortable with.
> 
> On the face of it, WWE have hit it out of the park with the WWE Network. With what they're giving for that price, this deserves to be a success.


$10 = £6.00 ... Netflix is the same.


----------



## lanacrosby (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Sorry to ask. I didn't watch the announcement, and this question isn't on the FAQ. But did they mention in which countries will this launch? Because I'm willing to bet it'll take years until it launches in Portugal, if it's going to launch at all I mean, we don't even get access to netflix as far as I'm concerned...


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Yeah same here, I'm really, really grateful for it!
> 
> This is awesome because it makes it affordable for all fans, this is incredibly beneficial to UK fans also and to WWE, the demand here is huge.
> 
> ...


Yeah Agreed, the sooner the better. I think Canada will get it before us just for close convenience sake, so as soon as they get it, it'll be just a matter of weeks until it hits here. Could be wrong and we might be next on their list, but regardless, as long as it's here for Christmas i will refer to Vince as St Nick himself. Although even thats close to a years wait i don't know if i can quite hold on x_x


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Can I get the wwe network if I have a HDtv but not a smart tv?


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



chargebeam said:


> It would be fun to have an official live discussion topic for the WWE Network, so we can come in and chat about whatever is on at that moment.


Fun idea. 



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> $10 = £6.00 ... Netflix is the same.


Maybe Martel in season 2 of the legends house?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



PunklovesAJ123 said:


> Can I get the wwe network if I have a HDtv but not a smart tv?


Lol no.


----------



## tomjh (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



PunklovesAJ123 said:


> Can I get the wwe network if I have a HDtv but not a smart tv?


You'll need another device to stream to it - PC/ tablet/ Chromecast/ Xbox/ Playstation etc


----------



## donalder (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*

We can use vpn to watch it.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

This is gonna be so fun.


----------



## Hordriss (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> $10 = £6.00 ... Netflix is the same.


£6 would be awesome. Hell, £10 is great as well. Either way, fantastic value.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*



Molfino said:


> Yeah Agreed, the sooner the better. I think Canada will get it before us just for close convenience sake, so as soon as they get it, it'll be just a matter of weeks until it hits here. Could be wrong and we might be next on their list, but regardless, as long as it's here for Christmas i will refer to Vince as St Nick himself. Although even thats close to a years wait i don't know if i can quite hold on x_x


Yeah Canada possibly, I have no hang up's about anything like that, if we're a week or so behind, so be it ... but just get it here already haha (sounds contradicting right, impatience vs patience there lol)

Honestly, I hope we all get it sooner rather than later, I think the whole end of 2014/early 2015 was them pretty much saying they should have it launched completely worldwide by that point.


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

God, I am going to get so f'in FAT!!! I am never gonna stop watching wrestling. but i dont mind. I love this. SO excited.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Choke2Death said:


> I would like to think the difference between their YouTube channel and this will be the fact that the former is accessible to everyone with internet and you have to pay for the latter. The YT channel is strictly PG and chair shots to the head are censored, no blood is shown (and if they do, it's in black and white) plus no Benoit sighting whatsoever. They claim the Network is completely uncensored so I'd hope that when they talk about Raw/SD replays, that includes the archives as well.


My "Youtube" comment was more referring to how they have seemingly endless amounts of singles matches, but very little in the way of full shows. I'm not worried about censorship or anything like that, I don't expect the content to resemble their Youtube at all really.

Really all I'm in the dark about is Raw/SD/any weekly show archives.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

You know how like Cinemax has steamy movies after hours? Maybe we will get that with the wwe network? Like a night in Chyna and back door to chyna? 

:troll


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Didn't they announce that they will have past Raws/SDs as well as ECW TV in the Vault section?


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

I have the western ditgial media player will it be on that?


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

To clarify, the $5 per replay thing was a joke.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*



donalder said:


> We can use vpn to watch it.


What is that?


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



lanacrosby said:


> Sorry to ask. I didn't watch the announcement, and this question isn't on the FAQ. But did they mention in which countries will this launch? Because I'm willing to bet it'll take years until it launches in Portugal, if it's going to launch at all I mean, we don't even get access to netflix as far as I'm concerned...


I would like to know it too. I´m from Spain. Some people from the Uk seem to assume is going to be available there so I think we can at least have some little hope :angel


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



THE_sXeBeast said:


> God, I am going to get so f'in FAT!!! I am never gonna stop watching wrestling. but i dont mind. I love this. SO excited.


Well dood if you are getting married who cares if you get chubby?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

So yeah I will definitely be trying this network. This is a really good idea. I wonder how much more we will have to pay after 6 months?


----------



## WOTF19 (Sep 11, 2013)

Can some one clarify the 6 month commitment.. 


Does that mean we pay 60 up front then 10 bucks after the first 6 months?





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

For those wondering about APPLETV, Alvarez says he is unsure but you will probably have to Airstream it. I would assume they will have an app on apple tv sometime though


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Hordriss said:


> £6 would be awesome. Hell, £10 is great as well. Either way, fantastic value.


It really is!!! Can't wait for it me!!! Seriously! lol


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

You do get a $5 check in the mail every time you watch programming from 1995. :nash


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*



donalder said:


> We can use vpn to watch it.


That'll take the price point to about £25 the time you pay for a decent VPN service and the interest rates on Virtual Credit Card transfers.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*

I wonder if we could be able to use a similar trick to get access to this similar to how you can get the US Netflix.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Is it on Xbox One?


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Since old school NWA-JCP and WCW content will be provided on the network, I'll definitely subscribe. That's all I really wanted.


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Wow, I'm never leaving my house again...


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> Well dood if you are getting married who cares if you get chubby?


HAHA thats true. Fuck it, WWE NETWORK here i come, Sorry honey, i am getting fat haha


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Dudechi said:


> Is it on Xbox One?


What's that? :troll


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



LightyKD said:


> Since they're going to do "Live" SmackDown post and pre shows, does that mean that we will see live SmackDown on the WWE Network???


WWE is already strongly considering making Smackdown live as part of its new pitch to a new broadcast partner, which is freaking NBCUniversal out. New deal impact wouldn't go into effect until October.

Raw and Smackdown are not a part of the Network. They need to keep something for free.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



WOTF19 said:


> Can some one clarify the 6 month commitment..
> 
> 
> Does that mean we pay 60 up front then 10 bucks after the first 6 months?


No money up front, you're paying $10/month and you are locked in for 6 months. If you back-out or don't pay before the 6 months is up, you'll probably incur a hefty fee. You won't be paying any more than $60 total over the 6 months (unless you incur a tax or something not related to the Network itself).


----------



## wrastlinggg (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

you would think all of us wrestling nerds would be more in touch with todays technology and not struggling with all these questions


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



tomjh said:


> Or you know... there are other countries in the world apart from the USA. You do know that... don't you?


Yes, and they still have access to the WWE Network.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



WOTF19 said:


> Can some one clarify the 6 month commitment..
> 
> 
> Does that mean we pay 60 up front then 10 bucks after the first 6 months?
> ...


Six month contract while being billed 9.99 every month. Just like a phone contract really.


----------



## Smitson (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Honestly, live smack down plus 10 dollars a month for every pay per view is a great deal. As long as the WWE doesn't drastically piss me off by having Bryan job to Bray Wyatt at Mania I'll definitely be getting this.


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*

whaaaat!!! That long to get to canada. Its just up heree damit.


----------



## Hordriss (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



sparrowreal said:


> I would like to know it too. I´m from Spain. Some people from the Uk seem to assume is going to be available there so I think we can at least have some little hope :angel


No assumptions dude, WWE have confirmed it will be available in the UK later on, as well as Scandanavia, Australia, New Zealand and some other countries which I can't recall. There wasn't any mention of Spain or Portugal though.


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*



TheRockfan7 said:


> I wonder if we could be able to use a similar trick to get access to this similar to how you can get the US Netflix.


The access to it is manageable through proxy/vpn's. But it's the payment i'm worried about. They won't accept UK Cards. Even then we'll be limited to PC use.


----------



## tomjh (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



sparrowreal said:


> I would like to know it too. I´m from Spain. Some people from the Uk seem to assume is going to be available there so I think we can at least have some little hope :angel


UK, NZ, Scandanavian countries, Hong Kong scheduled for late 2014/ early 2015.

Rest of the world will have to wait forever. I fucking hate digital media content licensing - it's so boneheaded. For example I want to buy lots of albums on iTunes but they are not available in my country. I'm forced to pirate if I want to listen to them offline. 

WWE own this content. I can only imagine they have signed exclusive deals in other countries that prevents them from launching there.


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



WOTF19 said:


> Can some one clarify the 6 month commitment..
> 
> 
> Does that mean we pay 60 up front then 10 bucks after the first 6 months?
> ...


I don't think we pay 60 up front, its just saying you cant cancel until 6 months is up. You will pay 10 dollars a month and have to pay even if you dont use it. It will be paid automatically.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

If anyone reads this post, keep in mind you have *FORTY FUCKING DAYS* to find out information about payments and whatever other questions you have.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*



TheRockfan7 said:


> I wonder if we could be able to use a similar trick to get access to this similar to how you can get the US Netflix.


I'm not sure, cause you'd need access to the WWE Network app too to download wouldn't you?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Sales of SNACKS about to go up big time. Time to get FAT.

NOM NOM NOM.


----------



## tomjh (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



TheRockfan7 said:


> Yes, and they still have access to the WWE Network.


Er... no they don't. It's exclusively launching in the US.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Dudechi said:


> Is it on Xbox One?


Not initially. Q2 - Q3 2014 is when WWE Network is expected to launch on Xbox One. It will, however, be available on PS3, PS4, and 360 when it launches.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Will this be on western digital media player?


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> Sales of SNACKS about to go up big time. Time to get FAT.
> 
> NOM NOM NOM.


No excuses to get fat, now you can work out and watch your WWE TV on your mobile phone at the same time.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Caesar WCWR said:


> Not initially. Q2 - Q3 2014 is when WWE Network is expected to launch on Xbox One. It will, however, be available on PS3, PS4, and 360 when it launches.


lol at Xbone


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

I'm still waiting on more pics of Steph's ass. :datass


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

lol, don't worry potentially future fat people. In the next year or two, WWE will come out with a sponsorship where they are sponsoring those treadmills with TVs in them, and these treadmills have the WWE Network on them lol.


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> You do get a $5 check in the mail every time you watch programming from 1995. :nash


Never been so excited at the prospect of King Mabel versus Diesel on repeat :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



WhereIsKevinKelly said:


> No excuses to get fat, now you can work out and watch your WWE TV on your mobile phone at the same time.


I'd rather get FAT.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



> 25. Will WWE Network be available internationally?
> Beginning Monday, February 24, WWE Network will only be available in the United States. WWE Network is scheduled to launch in the United Kingdom, Canada, Australia, New Zealand, Singapore, Hong Kong and the Nordics by the end of 2014/early 2015.


So, no Brazil...I'm Fine...I'm fine...


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Caesar WCWR said:


> Not initially. Q2 - Q3 2014 is when WWE Network is expected to launch on Xbox One. It will, however, be available on PS3, PS4, and 360 when it launches.


What is it on? Or just link the FAQ


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> I'm still waiting on more pics of Steph's ass. :datass


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Hordriss said:


> No assumptions dude, WWE have confirmed it will be available in the UK later on, as well as Scandanvia, Australia, New Zealand and some other countries which I can't recall. There wasn't any mention of Spain or Portugal though.


Thanks for your answer pal, I was afraid of that, but we´ll see, I would like to try this and watch the ppvs properly for once, but if this is not available here I will follow the old ddlvalley download route in order to see the ppvs with some dignity


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> I'm still waiting on more pics of Steph's ass. :datass


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Dudechi said:


> What is it on? Or just link the FAQ


Here is a link on IGN - http://www.ign.com/articles/2014/01/09/ces-wwe-network-officially-announced-debuting-this-year


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*



Molfino said:


> The access to it is manageable through proxy/vpn's. But it's the payment i'm worried about. They won't accept UK Cards. Even then we'll be limited to PC use.


I'm in Canada and was able to access the American Netflix on my PS3 without it costing me any extra money. 

From what I remember, it's pretty simple. As long as you can download the WWE Network onto whatever it is you're using you just go online find a american DNS code ,which is free and put it into your console, so it tricks it into thinking you're in America. 

I imagine this trick would work with the WWE Network, as long as you can get the app downloaded.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

I'll definitely be getting this, but not at the launch. I'll wait till the initial rush dies down a bit.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

on paper everything about it sounds good to me. Hopefully it gets to Canada sooner rather than later.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

For those wondering about censorship, I think these two questions in the FAQ clear all that up:


> *26. Will all content on WWE Network be PG?*
> WWE Network will contain a range of programming suitable for various audiences. Content rated TV-14 or TV-MA will be preceded by appropriate advisory messages recommending viewer discretion. Parental controls will be available for on-demand content.
> 
> *27. Can I set up parental controls on the WWE Network?*
> Yes, parents will have the ability to block content that is rated TV-14 and TV-MA for on-demand content only. Viewer discretion is advised for live 24/7 streaming programming.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



dxbender said:


>


nice panty lines


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to KingLobos again. unk3


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*



TheRockfan7 said:


> I'm in Canada and was able to access the American Netflix on my PS3 without it costing me any extra money.
> 
> From what I remember, it's pretty simple. As long as you can download the WWE Network onto whatever it is you're using you just go online find a american DNS code ,which is free and put it into your console, so it tricks it into thinking you're in America.
> 
> I imagine this trick would work with the WWE Network, as long as you can get the app downloaded.


im in canada too. but is it safe really to use your card to pay for stuff using some dns and some stuff? I hope they make paypal as an option to pay then i can pay without worrying.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Rush said:


> wwe keeps declining lad, don't be mad about it.


You're raging :grande nobody outside of the MMA circle gives a single fuck about any UFC fighter or event. But hey, I'm sure you'll enjoy your 'UFC FIGHT PASS!'. Relive classic moments like when the two guys hugged each other on the mat for 4 rounds and when the Brazilian guy broke his arm or something. MAINSTREAM!


----------



## lanacrosby (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



tomjh said:


> UK, NZ, Scandanavian countries, Hong Kong scheduled for late 2014/ early 2015.
> 
> Rest of the world will have to wait forever. I fucking hate digital media content licensing - it's so boneheaded. For example I want to buy lots of albums on iTunes but they are not available in my country. I'm forced to pirate if I want to listen to them offline.
> 
> WWE own this content. I can only imagine they have signed exclusive deals in other countries that prevents them from launching there.


Thing is, here at Portugal wrestling is kinda an afterthought, we had programming with a delay of almost a month on free tv and they dropped it, we do get mnr but in a sports channel that not everybody can afford as it is expensive. I seriously doubt they would reach for some kind of deal here... Our fanbase got really small over the years!


----------



## combolock (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Murph said:


> You're raging :grande nobody outside of the MMA circle gives a single fuck about any UFC fighter or event. But hey, I'm sure you'll enjoy your 'UFC FIGHT PASS!'. Relive classic moments like when the two guys hugged each other on the mat for 4 rounds and when the Brazilian guy broke his arm or something. MAINSTREAM!


when UFC PPVs are consistently selling more than WWE PPVs your argument goes to hell.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*



robass83 said:


> im in canada too. but is it safe really to use your card to pay for stuff using some dns and some stuff? I hope they make paypal as an option to pay then i can pay without worrying.


This would be my only worry as well.


----------



## Broddie (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

At 10 bucks a month it's worth it for the AWA, SMW, Jim Crockett Promotions footage alone let alone ECW, FCW, OVW and classic WWF and WCW video footage as well. That's the biggest draw for me. I don't see how any wrestling fan could turn that down. I don't watch ALL of their ppv's just the big four when I can but getting them all at that price on top of everything else as well is definitely another nice incentive. 

I just hope I could watch anything regarding classic footage whenever I feel like it like any other channel with on demand options and not just always depending on a live stream. Like if I feel like watching some Mid-Atlantic instead of a current episode of Raw on a monday night I could do so.


----------



## FLGoose (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Here's why I'm getting it:

"WWE Network will offer all WWE, WCW and ECW pay-per-views "


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



combolock said:


> when UFC PPVs are consistently selling more than WWE PPVs your argument goes to hell.


Nah, it just means more MMA fans are willing to pay for monthly PPVs than WWE fans are. More people watch Raw and Smackdown every single week than any UFC show of the entire year. Nobody from UFC has entered mainstream pop culture, and probably never will. Not in the way wrestlers like Hogan and Rock have.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*



TheRockfan7 said:


> I'm in Canada and was able to access the American Netflix on my PS3 without it costing me any extra money.
> 
> From what I remember, it's pretty simple. As long as you can download the WWE Network onto whatever it is you're using you just go online find a american DNS code ,which is free and put it into your console, so it tricks it into thinking you're in America.
> 
> I imagine this trick would work with the WWE Network, as long as you can get the app downloaded.


Which I'm not sure we'll be able to, as the app will only be available to download in the current locations when the network is available.

It's like people in the UK who watch US Netflix for example, they could only get it when Netflix was launched here and the app appeared, THEN they could change to US if they wanted to.

Soon as the WWE Network is available here anyway, I'm on it 1000000000% ... no doubt!


----------



## teamdiscoverych (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

I'm sorry, i didn't want to sift through all the pages. Will it be a service on ps3 with multiple devices like netflix?


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

I know they will release more and more content so hopefully we will get SMW and WCCW shows as well. Not sure what all will be available at launch date. We will wait and see i guess


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Most people (not all but most) that I have met who like UFC and MMA are wannabe tough guys with Napoleon complexes. They overcompensate for their small ding dongs by saying they like to watch guys beat the hell out of each other. They also wear tapout and affliction gear and listen to Nickelback.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



teamdiscoverych said:


> I'm sorry, i didn't want to sift through all the pages. Will it be a service on ps3 with multiple devices like netflix?


Yes


----------



## tomjh (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



lanacrosby said:


> Thing is, here at Portugal wrestling is kinda an afterthought, we had programming with a delay of almost a month on free tv and they dropped it, we do get mnr but in a sports channel that not everybody can afford as it is expensive. I seriously doubt they would reach for some kind of deal here... Our fanbase got really small over the years!


Well if the deal has expired then why the hell not edit their IP address file and allow Portugal. There are NO setup costs, all they have to do is allow people from your country. If 1000 people sign up then they are making $10000 a month without any costs. I know this is tiny money in the grand scheme of things but if they allowed it in as many countries as possible it would mean a LOT more income, and all on a monthly, almost guaranteed basis, without having to do anything extra.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



teamdiscoverych said:


> I'm sorry, i didn't want to sift through all the pages. Will it be a service on ps3 with multiple devices like netflix?


yes



> What devices will WWE Network be available on?
> WWE Network will be available on desktops and laptops via WWE.com. On February 24, WWE Network will also be available through the WWE App on: Amazon’s Kindle Fire devices; Android devices such as Samsung Galaxy; iOS devices such as Apple iPad and iPhone; Roku streaming devices; Sony PlayStation® 3 and Sony PlayStation® 4; and Xbox 360. Availability on additional devices, including Xbox One and select Smart TVs, will follow this summer. For more information, go to wwe.com/devices.


----------



## teamdiscoverych (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Also, will we only get ECW ppv's or will we get hardcore tv tapings such as the tnn product?


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*

Title of OP should change to include all other countries who'll get it around that time(so more people will read the thread).

It's $9.99 PLUS TAX, so who knows just how much it'll cost outside of USA.


----------



## teamdiscoverych (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

thanks for the quick reply


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

I remember seeing on the stream that they mentioned hardcore tv, so hopefully we can watch every show. Fingers crossed


----------



## combolock (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



teamdiscoverych said:


> Also, will we only get ECW ppv's or will we get hardcore tv tapings such as the tnn product?


ECW TV was announced.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

9.99 is very reasonable for all of the library content and every PPV live

subscribing :dean


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Give Warrior his own show!! :mark:


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

I'll be subscribing... "in late 2014/2015"...


----------



## teamdiscoverych (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



combolock said:


> ECW TV was announced.


This is great news! I thought my nephew would be stuck growing up in the pg era of wrestling! Now I know he can witness the greatness that i saw growing up


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> Give Warrior his own show!! :mark:


That would be great, as long as they provide closed captioning for all of us to understand exactly what he is trying to say.


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

http://www.ign.com/articles/2014/01...ium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+ign/all+(IGN+All)
Big brother of wrestling legends wtf lol


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*



dxbender said:


> Title of OP should change to include all other countries who'll get it around that time(so more people will read the thread).
> 
> It's $9.99 PLUS TAX, so who knows just how much it'll cost outside of USA.


Yeah, they have to say this to cover things, incase of additional costs, that are out of their control.

That said, the same thing is in regards to Netflix too, and Netflix in the UK is the same price as it is in the Us (£5.99 per month in the UK is Netflix), so most places should be the same, unless you're somewhere that will take money from this and add tax costs to it, which is unlikely.

they have to say that incase they do decide to though, or get funny about, it's not actually something physically coming into the country (IE a product for sale in a store), but as we know, anything is possible if they decide they want to add tax to things, so WWE have to say this for those reasons, doesn't mean that they will.


----------



## Broddie (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> Give Warrior his own show!! :mark:


Preferably a late night talk show. "Warrior After Dark" = best for business :clap


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Which I'm not sure we'll be able to, as the app will only be available to download in the current locations when the network is available.
> 
> It's like people in the UK who watch US Netflix for example, they could only get it when Netflix was launched here and the app appeared, THEN they could change to US if they wanted to.
> 
> Soon as the WWE Network is available here anyway, I'm on it 1000000000% ... no doubt!


Right. UK could be a problem for you. I don't know you what you or others use for Netflix, etc if you use it. But I'm thinking in my case, I'd be using a PS3 for the WWE Network, and the North American PSN includes Canada when it releases stuff. So I imagine if I were to download it in Canada it just say unavailable, until I switch the code to make it think I'm in America and I could just make an account from there.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Can I watch on my western digital player please answer me


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



combolock said:


> when UFC PPVs are consistently selling more than WWE PPVs your argument goes to hell.


But that's basically the only way for UFC fans to even watch UFC events. WWE on the other hand makes money from having TV events along with PPV events. And when UFC does air on TV, they only get like 2-3M people at most.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> That would be great, as long as they provide closed captioning for all of us to understand exactly what he is trying to say.


Haha indeed. I was actually serious though. 

The dude is crazy but also incredibly bright and very well read.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*

I don't care, I'll still find a way around it.


----------



## combolock (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



dxbender said:


> But that's basically the only way for UFC fans to even watch UFC events. WWE on the other hand makes money from having TV events along with PPV events. And when UFC does air on TV, they only get like 2-3M people at most.


Do you really think WWE makes more money than the UFC?!?!?!?!


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



dxbender said:


> But that's basically the only way for UFC fans to even watch UFC events. WWE on the other hand makes money from having TV events along with PPV events. And when UFC does air on TV, they only get like 2-3M people at most.


Completely inaccurate as several of the FOX Shows for UFC have done well over 4 million viewers including the first one doing 5.7 million viewers.


----------



## RAWImpact (Aug 22, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Amazing. Just amazing. Thank you, WWE. This is a wrestling fan's dream come true.

I've loved having the WWE App. And always said that "If I had this back in 2000/2001, when I was just fourteen years old and lived and breathed WWE as it is, I would have been in heaven". But this...this is just incredible. For years, I've had to be very selective about the PPVs that I watch, because I just don't have the money to buy all of them. So I've really only been able to watch a select few of them and it's highly frustrating. But now, no more ridiculous prices. Now I can watch all of the WWE PPVs. All year long. 

And not just that, I can go back and watch PPVs from the past. I have always been trying to build a massive WWE DVD collection and get every PPV ever released on DVD. And it's difficult because buying the PPVs from back in the early part of the 2000s on DVD would prove very costly. Don't have to do that now. Just search, pick the one I want to watch and stream. 

The amount of money that I, as a huge wrestling fan, will save with this, is just astounding. I don't see how anyone can complain about this. To each their own, but I just don't see it. See, I'm also a movie lover. I pay $20 a month for Netflix and I love it. To me, it's beyond worth it. Now, to have something similar to take care of my wrestling fix? Incredible.

And I JUST got an iPad Air. Life is good.

Thank you, WWE. :clap


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

I honestly don't see why UFC is so popular. But hey whatever makes you warm and fuzzy. :curry2


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*



TheRockfan7 said:


> Right. UK could be a problem for you. I don't know you what you or others use for Netflix, etc if you use it. But I'm thinking in my case, I'd be using a PS3 for the WWE Network, and the North American PSN includes Canada when it releases stuff. So I imagine if I were to download it in Canada it just say unavailable, until I switch the code to make it think I'm in America and I could just make an account from there.


Yeah, I use PS3 too, but what I mean is ... you can't download the Netflix app from the PSN store until Netflix was actually available in the UK to use Netflix, when it was available in the UK, people got the UK Netflix and then it was like 'Oh we can change to US if we want' ... but until Netflix was available in the UK, the app isn't there to download and use to watch through, if that makes sense? 

It'll be the same everywhere will that, the app won't be available if the service isn't available in the location etc.. why would it be even there?


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



THE_sXeBeast said:


> I don't think we pay 60 up front, its just saying you cant cancel until 6 months is up. You will pay 10 dollars a month and have to pay even if you dont use it. It will be paid automatically.


You're probably going to be paying $60 up front. It doesn't really make sense for them to lock you in to a 6 month contract, because it's not worth taking you to court over breaking it. If they set it at $9.99 a month, but make you pay for six months at a time, they get the same benefit of people not just joining to watch a PPV here and there with the added bonus of not having to worry about getting their money if you decided to not pay.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



combolock said:


> Do you really think WWE makes more money than the UFC?!?!?!?!


Who gives a fuck which billion dollar company makes more? We have corporate earnings marks now? Kill yourselves.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Can't wait to subscribe.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



TakeMyGun said:


> Completely inaccurate as several of the FOX Shows for UFC have done well over 4 million viewers including the first one doing 5.7 million viewers.


That was the first one, everyone just tuning in to see what it would be all about.

But past few tv shows haven't done as great ratings.

Not saying UFC isn't popular, I'm just saying that TV wise, it won't have consistency of WWE, but PPV wise, it shouldn't be comparable since UFC rarely has TV shows to begin with, so of course UFC fans would pay to see the PPVs(especially PPVs featuring the big names who will NEVER fight on free tv)


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



RAWImpact said:


> Amazing. Just amazing. Thank you, WWE. This is a wrestling fan's dream come true.
> 
> I've loved having the WWE App. And always said that "If I had this back in 2000/2001, when I was just fourteen years old and lived and breathed WWE as it is, I would have been in heaven". But this...this is just incredible. For years, I've had to be very selective about the PPVs that I watch, because I just don't have the money to buy all of them. So I've really only been able to watch a few. But now, no more ridiculous prices. Now I can watch all of the WWE PPVs. All year long. And not just that, I can go back and watch PPVs from the past. I have always been trying to build a massive WWE DVD collection and get every PPV ever released on DVD. And it's difficult because buying the PPVs from back in the early part of the 2000s would prove very costly. Don't have to do that now. Just search, pick the one I want to watch and stream.
> 
> ...


my thoughts exactly. WE all now have full access to any pay per view we want, and we won't have to worry about quality of the video. This is the greatest thing WWE has ever done. $120 a year for every pay per view of the year and EVERY PAY PER VIEW ever..Hell yeah, sign me up


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Revil Fox said:


> You're probably going to be paying $60 up front. It doesn't really make sense for them to lock you in to a 6 month contract, because it's not worth taking you to court over breaking it. If they set it at $9.99 a month, but make you pay for six months at a time, they get the same benefit of people not just joining to watch a PPV here and there with the added bonus of not having to worry about getting their money if you decided to not pay.


Its not like they are gonna take a check.... You'll have to sign up with a credit card which they will keep charging. An they won't take you to court, but they would fuck up your credit by reporting you.

But you're probably right.


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

I'm curious to see whether this will have a negative effect on their current programming. It seems like most people want to subscribe because of the old content that will be accessible. With all of that guaranteed money (doubtless tons of people will subscribe for that alone), now they REALLY might get away with shoving whatever they want down on the audience. I think the $9.99 a month deal for everything that comes with the subscription is great, but if the pay per view events are only going to continue disappointing, then I'm a little skeptical about this. I'm sure Cole and Lawler will be plugging it constantly along with the app too...


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Revil Fox said:


> You're probably going to be paying $60 up front. It doesn't really make sense for them to lock you in to a 6 month contract, because it's not worth taking you to court over breaking it. If they set it at $9.99 a month, but make you pay for six months at a time, they get the same benefit of people not just joining to watch a PPV here and there with the added bonus of not having to worry about getting their money if you decided to not pay.


9. How and when will I be billed for WWE Network?
You will automatically be billed $9.99 every month (plus tax where applicable). The charge will show up on your bill as “WWE Network Subscription.”

From the WWE Network FAQ. Unless the first time is 60 and then after the first six months its every month.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Yeah, I use PS3 too, but what I mean is ... you can't download the Netflix app from the PSN store until Netflix was actually available in the UK to use Netflix, when it was available in the UK, people got the UK Netflix and then it was like 'Oh we can change to US if we want' ... but until Netflix was available in the UK, the app isn't there to download and use to watch through, if that makes sense?
> 
> It'll be the same everywhere will that, the app won't be available if the service isn't available in the location etc.. why would it be even there?


It does make sense. That sucks for people in the UK and other countries. What I'm trying to say is that PlayStation has an North American PSN, that includes Canada when it updates it's store. Which means I and other canadians could likely download the app from there when it launches in America. And just use the code after we download so we can join and use it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Only WF can turn a happy thread about a great feature into a rare WWE/UFC war.


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

I think it's a great deal but my ISP limits me to 150 gb a month so not sure about it only because of that.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Brye said:


> Only WF can turn a happy thread about a great feature into a rare WWE/UFC war.


Seriously. More fucking happiness please! :clap


----------



## dudenamedric (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Did anybody else think Stephanie looked bangin tonight? That dress seemed like it would be awfully see thru at the right angle

Totally excited for the network too, btw


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Who gives a fuck on who earns or what earns more, there is a WWE Network coming, they're all earning good money anyway, and this Network is a wrestling fans dream that is seriously amazing and you're banging on about that, I don;t get it .... this Network is something we've wanted for years ... that's all that matters.

If UFC fans have something to hook on to, great, if wrestling fans have something to hook on to, great, what does anything else matter?

fpalm, some people would argue over a wet lettuce if they got the chance.

And also to note, this is so clever how over the years Vince has got the rights to the footage he's bought out, he's a clever man is Vince knowing that something years later down the line would earn him massive profits even more like this!


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*

Here's what I'm talking about for those wondering.






I imagine this same trick would work for the WWE Network, as long as you find a way to get the app.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



dudenamedric said:


> Did anybody else think Stephanie looked bangin tonight?


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



NO! said:


> I'm curious to see whether this will have a negative effect on their current programming. It seems like most people want to subscribe because of the old content that will be accessible. With all of that guaranteed money (doubtless tons of people will subscribe for that alone), now they REALLY might get away with shoving whatever they want down on the audience. I think the $9.99 a month deal for everything that comes with the subscription is great, but if the pay per view events are only going to continue disappointing, then I'm a little skeptical about this.


They definitely will.. They're no longer trying to sell people on buying PPVs month to month.. They essentially have 12 months of PPV paid for by a segment of their audience. If this thing is a success they really no longer have an incentive to try.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Meltzer said Benoit WILL be on the Network, with an advisory before every show he's on saying something to the effect of "The following are people portraying fictional characters". I've been becoming less and less of a WWE fan, but this Network sounds really awesome, definitely picking it up, and with my PS4, it's gonna be awesome watching all of it on a TV and not on just a computer.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> fpalm, some people would argue over a wet lettuce if they got the chance.


I'd stay away from Rants if I was you if you don't dig the pissing and moaning and attention seeking :lmao


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Stevewiser said:


> I think it's a great deal but my ISP limits me to 150 gb a month so not sure about it only because of that.


Can't you change ISP provider or something? Hearing things like this in 2014 to me sounds very very dated.

Specially because of technology these days, ISP's can't really do this anymore, that's why ISP's that don't cap get all the business now and the one's that do lose.

It makes me think of people being on dial up still lol


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



TakeMyGun said:


> Meltzer said Benoit WILL be on the Network


:meltzer :meltzer :meltzer :meltzer :meltzer


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



TakeMyGun said:


> Meltzer said Benoit WILL be on the Network, with an advisory before every show he's on saying something to the effect of *"The following are people portraying fictional characters"*. I've been becoming less and less of a WWE fan, but this Network sounds really awesome, definitely picking it up, and with my PS4, it's gonna be awesome watching all of it on a TV and not on just a computer.


Honestly, I'm surprised WWE hasn't been forced to air this during their regular shows already, cause you know how sensitive these annoying vocal people are today who will be like "___ did ___ because they saw it on TV, so it's ___ fault this is happening"


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Revil Fox said:


> You're probably going to be paying $60 up front. It doesn't really make sense for them to lock you in to a 6 month contract, because it's not worth taking you to court over breaking it. If they set it at $9.99 a month, but make you pay for six months at a time, they get the same benefit of people not just joining to watch a PPV here and there with the added bonus of not having to worry about getting their money if you decided to not pay.


I just red the FAQ, and based on what that says it looks like I'm wrong. It will be $9.99 each month over six months and not $9.99 per month for six months at once.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

The Observer has a rough summary of the main points up:



> It's official -- the WWE Network is coming, set to launch on Monday, February 24th. The world's largest pro wrestling organization made the presentation Wednesday night at the annual CES event in Las Vegas, NV.
> 
> Here are the big highlights:
> 
> ...


This combined with the FAQ should clarify everything for whoever needs it.


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

I bet you they're going to be going hard at Youtube because you can find almost every PPV and past Raw on there now.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

If we can't talk about Pegasus on the USA network why are the Naked Gun movies on TBS? 

Just sayin.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Brye said:


> Only WF can turn a happy thread about a great feature into a rare WWE/UFC war.


yea, but gladly it's mostly been positive.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Sounds awesome. Just 9.99 a month? Yeah sign me up for that. I'll probably wait for a months after it launches to subscribe but this sounds very promising for WWE. 

Good job Vince :vince$


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



THE_sXeBeast said:


> 9. How and when will I be billed for WWE Network?
> You will automatically be billed $9.99 every month (plus tax where applicable). The charge will show up on your bill as “WWE Network Subscription.”
> 
> From the WWE Network FAQ. Unless the first time is 60 and then after the first six months its every month.


Yeah, this makes the most sense to me. $60 up front for six months and then $9.99 each month after that. I'd actually rather this be the deal than being locked into 6 months of having to pay $9.99, to be honest.


Not that I'm not going to get this.


----------



## teamdiscoverych (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Will they show any territorial show's that they have in the vault? is the info only available on the announcement?


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Brye....

I don't pity you right now, bro. You keeping up ok? Need a Red Bull?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



#Mark said:


> They definitely will.. They're no longer trying to sell people on buying PPVs month to month.. They essentially have 12 months of PPV paid for by a segment of their audience. If this thing is a success they really no longer have an incentive to try.


Or they'll have more income in their product which will be beneficial.

I don't think this will effect the product negatively at all!!!!!! If anything, it'll be the opposite, regardless of what people say they DO pride themselves on having a good product and they DO want to be the best out there, this is part of what the WWE Network is doing for them, always why Vince does these huge things (Plus he's very clever) ... they always want to be the best, they're doing this, such as the unedited footage for example to be the best at everything and really going all out here.

They don't want any other entertainment business or wrestling company to be behind them, and ya know what ... WWE are actually miles ahead of them all, we're very lucky that the product we love are actually as good as this ... very lucky!!!

This is very true!



MachoMadness1988 said:


> I'd stay away from Rants if I was you if you don't dig the pissing and moaning and attention seeking :lmao


Ha, I've not once been in that section and don't intend to, I was linked the thread to the forum member awards thing that's there and that's it lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

*ALL* WWF, WCW, and ECW PPVs. Oh yes.


----------



## combolock (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



teamdiscoverych said:


> Will they show any territorial show's that they have in the vault? is the info only available on the announcement?


They will continue to add more and more as time goes on so if it isn't available at launch they will probably be available later. I expect any type of content a wrestling fan could ever dream of to be on the network (content owned by the WWE of course).


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



teamdiscoverych said:


> Will they show any territorial show's that they have in the vault? is the info only available on the announcement?


They did say they want to put all their footage out there, it's been collecting dust otherwise and more and more that they get makes the network more and more impressive to the fans, it's unreal.


----------



## dudenamedric (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Stevewiser said:


> I bet you they're going to be going hard at Youtube because you can find almost every PPV and past Raw on there now.


A good chunk of the Youtube stuff isn't in HD tho, so I don't think that will deter anybody from the network.


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Will every single Raw and SD be on the network?


I'd love to spend a full weekend just watching Raws from 1999.


----------



## The_Mau (Dec 14, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*

UK fans, I just did a whole blog posts where I weigh up the pros and cons of the WWE Network for us and I really want to see if you guys agree with me or not on some of the things I have to say, you guys wanna check it out?


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

So are you able to stream all the past Raws and Smackdowns? If not I hope they add that. Nitro while they're at it.


----------



## sillymunkee (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Amazing! Can't wait for this launch!


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*



The_Mau said:


> UK fans, I just did a whole blog posts where I weigh up the pros and cons of the WWE Network for us and I really want to see if you guys agree with me or not on some of the things I have to say, you guys wanna check it out?


Paste it here if you like


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

This makes me want to get cable JUST to get this. $10 for all that content??? That is incredible.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*



TheRockfan7 said:


> It does make sense. That sucks for people in the UK and other countries. What I'm trying to say is that PlayStation has an North American PSN, that includes Canada when it updates it's store. Which means I and other canadians could likely download the app from there when it launches in America. And just use the code after we download so we can join and use it.


I get ya, if only we can get a way to get the app and then to pay for a subscription, I'm getting the Network the day I can, without fail!


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Can't you change ISP provider or something? Hearing things like this in 2014 to me sounds very very dated.
> 
> Specially because of technology these days, ISP's can't really do this anymore, that's why ISP's that don't cap get all the business now and the one's that do lose.
> 
> It makes me think of people being on dial up still lol


In USA yes this is outdated, but numerous countries like Canada and Australia this is still the case where they have these usages. Main reason why Netflix isn't insanely huge in Canada. I know many people who would've paid for Netflix had it not been for their monthly usage limit.


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

That would be a cool job to be the editor if they add every Raw/Smackdown/Nitro one day commercial free. You get to sit there and watch every wrestling TV show ever and get paid for it.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Buys for the PPV the night before the launch will be staggeringly low I assume.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



El Barto said:


> This makes me want to get cable JUST to get this. $10 for all that content??? That is incredible.


Cable? ... you don't need cable, it's not going through cable, get a PS or something


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



El Barto said:


> This makes me want to get cable JUST to get this. $10 for all that content??? That is incredible.


Dude it's not in cable it's a streaming service.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



The Ultimate Puke said:


> Buys for the PPV the night before the launch will be staggeringly low I assume.


But the network will be incredibly high, with more people who wouldn't have even bought the PPV by a high percentage no doubt!

Win/win all over!


----------



## FLGoose (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

This wont work for the Nintendo WiiU I'm guessing? I'm not a gamer, and have one for when my niece and nephew come over haha.


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

The reason WWE are trying to get out of the PPV business is from I hear they only get like 20% of the sales anyway. So $50 they get $10, with this they're getting people's $10 every month instead of a couple times a year. Very smart move.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Stevewiser said:


> I bet you they're going to be going hard at Youtube because you can find almost every PPV and past Raw on there now.


Ya by the time this thing rolls out the people that think they'll be able to still hop on YouTube and type in Wrestlemania 5 or something and be able to find the full show or even matches of the show are fooling themselves.


----------



## teamdiscoverych (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



combolock said:


> They will continue to add more and more as time goes on so if it isn't available at launch they will probably be available later. I expect any type of content a wrestling fan could ever dream of to be on the network (content owned by the WWE of course).


Thanks for answering, this is great news


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



The Ultimate Puke said:


> Buys for the PPV the night before the launch will be staggeringly low I assume.


I'm defiantly buying the next two PPV's. 

The last two Wrestling PPV's I'll ever buy, and I've been buying them since the 80's (well, my Dad) 


It's kinda weird.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Good announcement for sure. Best of luck to them in this new venture.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



JC00 said:


> Ya by the time this thing rolls out the people that think they'll be able to still hop on YouTube and type in Wrestlemania 5 or something and be able to find the full show or even matches of the show are fooling themselves.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*

Lucky guys, Do not have a definite release date here ... I mean, if launch here


----------



## teamdiscoverych (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> They did say they want to put all their footage out there, it's been collecting dust otherwise and more and more that they get makes the network more and more impressive to the fans, it's unreal.


Thanks for answering! I agree the wrestling vault that wwe has acquired is collecting dust. After initial dvd sales, what is the point? Wrestling fans will not be life-long fans from one single segment in time! Give them this viewing experience and they will jump on board like all of us have


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*



Marcos25064 said:


> Lucky guys, Do not have a definite release date here ... I mean, if launch here


You will, have faith, honestly do WWE tour there? ... Do they show WWE PPV's there? Is WWE on TV there? ... then they've got an audience and they'll want to get this there.

Have faith, you'll get it, I'm sure


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

SO what about my WWF VHS collection? What happens to the value of them now? :aries2


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> SO what about my WWF VHS collection? What happens to the value of them now? :aries2


You might as well give them to me!

Also, just a thought but on WWE's Network page on Facebook : https://www.facebook.com/WWENetwork

They have over 922 thousand people on there, now it's pretty clear that I'd say at least 80% of the people who will be getting the network, won't have even thought about looking for the page to click like etc.. and will just be on the WWE page, so this looks great!!!


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> SO what about my WWF VHS collection? What happens to the value of them now? :aries2


Haha.....


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

This actually sounds like a great deal and a good idea. Not bad. But I still doubt its profitability.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



teamdiscoverych said:


> Thanks for answering! I agree the wrestling vault that wwe has acquired is collecting dust. After initial dvd sales, what is the point? Wrestling fans will not be life-long fans from one single segment in time! Give them this viewing experience and they will jump on board like all of us have


Absolutely!!  And no problem also


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> This actually sounds like a great deal and a good idea. Not bad. But I still doubt its profitability.


Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?!?!?!?!? Are you mad bro?


----------



## combolock (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

He's not mad, it's a valid question. I saw a report a month ago that it needs 900,000 subsribers to break even.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Do you think maybe this could lead to a bit of a boom for WWE? I'm hoping this breathes some new life into the business.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Also, can anyone find the live show they just had on Youtube on Youtube to watch back again (that sounds confusing ha).

WWE Fan Nation just keep uploading little clips from it, I wanna send the whole launch to a friend so he can watch it tomorrow, surely it'll be on in it's entirety like how pre-shows are?

I asked this earlier in the thread but just got blanked lol


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Damn, im so gonna get it when it reaches us around the end of 2014. 

9.99 per month? Even double that wouldnt even be out of line. For ALL of that. Just the PPVs alone is worth around 600 dollars a year, and then all the other stuff. 

Reading threw it all I have yet to find anything negative. Seems like they really made sure to cover all their bases.

Just hope the launch goes well without technical difficulties. And it doesnt contain hidden suprises that jack up the price.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



combolock said:


> He's not mad, it's a valid question. I saw a report a month ago that it needs 900,000 subsribers to break even.


Think of all the people on the planet though. There has to be at least a couple million.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



combolock said:


> He's not mad, it's a valid question. I saw a report a month ago that it needs 900,000 subsribers to break even.


Right, well the Facebook fan page for the WWE Network has over 922,000 people on there alone, that no doubt the majority will subscribe.

I'd say at least 85% of the people who are gonna subscribe probably haven't even thought about looking for that page and liking it, so there's your answer.

Clearly you don't realise how big the WWE and wrestling audience is (remember this is actually a wrestling channel seen as Vince cleverly bought all the rights to previous organisations).

It's a silly question.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

As great a deal as it is wwe should be smart and not put everything on there at once because after a while people may cancel

But this is honestly one of the biggest and happiest days of a wrestling fan!! This is amazing


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



combolock said:


> He's not mad, it's a valid question. I saw a report a month ago that it needs 900,000 subsribers to break even.


Throughout the world, once it's available in all of those countries, I think they will get that.


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



The Ultimate Puke said:


> Buys for the PPV the night before the launch will be staggeringly low I assume.


Still making much more money under this business model even if noone watches and they still have 2 million subs.


----------



## combolock (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Right, well the Facebook fan page for the WWE Network has over 922,000 people on there alone, that'll no doubt majority will subscribe.
> 
> I'd say at least 85% of the people who are gonna subscribe probably haven't even thought about looking for that page and liking it, so there's your answer.


if this is true then Vince Mcmahon is a genius.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

So will we be able to see complete full episodes of RAW and Smackdown from the past? like from 2007 and the attitude era?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

It really comes down to the quality of current ppvs/product/exclusive new content in my opinion to keep subscribers long term


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> You will, have faith, honestly do WWE tour there? ... Do they show WWE PPV's there? Is WWE on TV there? ... then they've got an audience and they'll want to get this there.
> 
> Have faith, you'll get it, I'm sure


WWE come here once(2012). No, we don't have PPV I watch PPV's on streams (the shows as well). Raw and Main Event aired here one week later and the show just have 1 hour.( Because of this I Watch Raw on Computer). UFC is so much bigger than WWE, and UFC fans don't like wwe (Because wwe is fake and gay,lol) The we have the 'so so' fans, don't watch wwe but don't watch ufc. And we have the wwe fans. wrestling was popular in the 80s, but not because wwe. In the '80s had a Brazilian company that was successful, but now we have no more Brazilian companies (bigs).


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Wrestlemania for basically ten dollars and every other ppv and other shit loads of content and you don't think wwe will go over 1 million? Then in the future when it launches other places around the world?


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

It really smart.

A large percent of the people who stole the PPV's will now buy it. A large % of those who couldn't afford it now can. They eliminate the middle man so its not that much different for them. It will draw customers who want to watch the classic stuff.

Its gonna be really cool.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Do you think maybe this could lead to a bit of a boom for WWE? I'm hoping this breathes some new life into the business.


Yes, because old fans or fans of other organisations (IE AWA, WCW) will no doubt subscribe also, the product is so easily accessible ad there for them to check out, many will no doubt be tempted to have a look and see what's going on, so my guess is that many of them will become fans again, it's inevitable really.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



RatedRudy said:


> So will we be able to see complete full episodes of RAW and Smackdown from the past? like from 2007 and the attitude era?


Eventually.


I think it may have Monday nigh war era nitro and raw though.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

The only thing I'm worried about is the issues they might first have during launching it and wm messing up during a live stream.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

I don't watch Japanese wrestling, but WWE shou work out a deal with the Japanese organizations to carry their weeklies and PPV's on the Network.... Would probably add some viewers.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Dudechi said:


> Eventually.
> 
> 
> I think it may have Monday nigh war era nitro and raw though.


Every Raw from 1997? :mark:

Well, there goes THAT week.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Okay guys, I have not been following the the network and didn't have time to check out the stream or whatever, can somebody give me a rundown of what it's all about?

Mainly I want to know if we can watch old PPVs and old RAWs and Smackdowns from the Attitude Era and Ruthless Agression era.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



combolock said:


> if this is true then Vince Mcmahon is a genius.


It is true, look it up and see  ... and yeah, *Vince is an absolute genius*, think about it, he created the PPV, he created Wrestlemania, he took wrestling mainstream worldwide (we probably wouldn't even know the product otherwise), he's done this.

Sure, Vince has done some small things that haven't been a massive success (IE certain movies), but this is a big thing they've been researching for years, he knows, you could tell with his smile soon as he walked out tonight ... he's above all the TV companies, Hollywood, the music industry ... the lot ... Vince is a million miles above the rest and *THAT* is why he's so successful.

People knock Vince, saying he's past it and so and so, but truth is, he's far from it, he's *VERY* clever and we're very very lucky to have Vince McMahon ... think about that for a moment. 



RatedRudy said:


> So will we be able to see complete full episodes of RAW and Smackdown from the past? like from 2007 and the attitude era?


Yep 



Dudechi said:


> It really smart.
> 
> A large percent of the people who stole the PPV's will now buy it. A large % of those who couldn't afford it now can. They eliminate the middle man so its not that much different for them. It will draw customers who want to watch the classic stuff.
> 
> Its gonna be really cool.


You're spot on my friend!!!!


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Shikamaru said:


> The only thing I'm worried about is the issues they might first have during launching it and wm messing up during a live stream.


I might just get mania the old fashioned way because I don't want to miss it in case it fails.... Although what a nightmare that would be for WWE. So many posters here will be praying for that because they are negative pieces of shit.


----------



## jcwkings (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

This is incredibly smart by the WWE and probably the most progressive thing they have done in a long time. People are going away from cable anyways. They also know a huge portion of their audience is streaming PPV's anyway, offering them at 10 bucks plus all the other content is a great deal. Not only will you get your loyal buyers but you will also get a big margin of the people who usually stream the PPV's. So when an average PPV gets about 180 to 200k buys, with the WWE network they could probably expect 300 to 400 k subcribers easily imo, if not more. Most importantly they are directly getting the 10 bucks and not dealing with cable providers.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



General Aladeen said:


> Okay guys, I have not been following the the network and didn't have time to check out the stream or whatever, can somebody give me a rundown of what it's all about?
> 
> Mainly I want to know if we can watch old PPVs and old RAWs and Smackdowns from the Attitude Era and Ruthless Agression era.


Yes yes yes yes yes yes yes .... haha

Everything, and not just WWE, but AWA, WCW and all the shebang ... WWE's Youtube page have uploaded clips of it with the different announcements 

Oh, and it'll be unedited too ... cause Stone Cold said so!!!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



JhnCna619 said:


> Will every single Raw and SD be on the network?
> 
> 
> I'd love to spend a full weekend just watching Raws from 1999.


1999 really? It's like the worst year ever for wrestling. Maybe the weekly shows were good but most of the PPVs from that time period are pretty bad. 



combolock said:


> He's not mad, it's a valid question. I saw a report a month ago that it needs 900,000 subsribers to break even.


They obviously spent a lot of money getting the network set up. So yeah they need a lot of initial buys to break even but I'm sure it's a lot cheaper to maintain the network so while their profits right away won't be huge once this gets going they will have a huge profit margin because they will own all of the footage they put up.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



jcwkings said:


> This is incredibly smart by the WWE and probably the most progressive thing they have done in a long time. People are going away from cable anyways. They also know a huge portion of their audience is streaming PPV's anyway, offering them at 10 bucks plus all the other content is a great deal. Not only will you get your loyal buyers but you will also get a big margin of the people who usually stream the PPV's. So when an average PPV gets about 180 to 200k buys, with the WWE network they could probably expect 300 to 400 k subcribers easily imo, if not more. Most importantly they are directly getting the 10 bucks and not dealing with cable providers.


Very very right, you get it!! ... which is where 'some' people seem to not understand this, don't forget revenue from advertisers and sponsors all going to WWE and the lack of TV company fee's to pay also.

Win/win for WWE, won/win for fans, win/win for the product on a whole.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



TaylorFitz said:


> 1999 really? It's like the worst year ever for wrestling. Maybe the weekly shows were good but most of the PPVs from that time period are pretty bad.
> 
> 
> 
> They obviously spent a lot of money getting the network set up. So yeah they need a lot of initial buys to break even but I'm sure it's a lot cheaper to maintain the network so while their profits right away won't be huge once this gets going they will have a huge profit margin because they will own all of the footage they put up.



1995 says hello :nash

Agreed word for word with the second paragraph.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Vince would be so sad reading this thread. "Why aren't you guys talking about Legends' House damn it!"


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> Every Raw from 1997? :mark:
> 
> Well, there goes THAT week.


They have a program called Monday Nigh War :Raw vs Nitro.... I'm guessing it will be the catalog of programs from that era... That would be very smart. So many people are looking to relive that in its entirety.... In conjunction with the WWF and WCW PPv's being available they will have a lot of people sign up just for that.

When they get a Monday Night Wars fan signed up it exposes them to all the other content.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



TaylorFitz said:


> They obviously spent a lot of money getting the network set up. So yeah they need a lot of initial buys to break even but I'm sure it's a lot cheaper to maintain the network so while their profits right away won't be huge once this gets going they will have a huge profit margin because they will own all of the footage they put up.


Absolutely, though I think they'll have a huge sign up audience, and they deserve it also 

It'll grow too as it becomes available to more countries.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Dudechi said:


> I might just get mania the old fashioned way because I don't want to miss it in case it fails.... Although what a nightmare that would be for WWE. So many posters here will be praying for that because they are negative pieces of shit.



It seems like everything is already done by what they showed us tonight. I'm guessing they are making us wait a month so they can test it out and make sure that there are no errors.


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Honestly can't wait for this to come to the uk.

What a great deal and a great network


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Was hoping this would be like on demand threw a cable provider juts as it be easier for me but I guess I can do the ps3 hook up too


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Dudechi said:


> I might just get mania the old fashioned way because I don't want to miss it in case it fails.... Although what a nightmare that would be for WWE. So many posters here will be praying for that because they are negative pieces of shit.


Yeah WWE needs to be on their game for Wrestlemania. The quality of the stream is going to make or break the Network. Granted everyone watching will already be committed for 6 months but they need to be able to handle a ton of people watching a live stream. That's why I'm glad that they're working with MLB people to make sure they can do it. 

I don't have to worry about Mania because I'll be there but I really want it to work out as I will be subscribing (my sister will be watching as a 23 year old and 21 year old taking a 13 year old girl to New Orleans sounds like total insanity) and I want to get good quality PPV streams. 


The more I think about it the more impressed I am with how huge of a move the WWE has made. I'm sure Cable companies won't be happy about this but that' sort of the point. They're moving away from being dependent on cable for their PPVs.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*



Marcos25064 said:


> WWE come here once(2012). No, we don't have PPV I watch PPV's on streams (the shows as well). Raw and Main Event aired here one week later and the show just have 1 hour.( Because of this I Watch Raw on Computer). UFC is so much bigger than WWE, and UFC fans don't like wwe (Because wwe is fake and gay,lol) The we have the 'so so' fans, don't watch wwe but don't watch ufc. And we have the wwe fans. wrestling was popular in the 80s, but not because wwe. In the '80s had a Brazilian company that was successful, but now we have no more Brazilian companies (bigs).


Hmmm, if there is an audience there, I imagine they'll get it there regardless of how big.

I mean, all they do is distribute the app there and have it set up for people to subscribe, you have no worries about WWE being currently tied to TV companies, so you could actually be on a good thing here.

Try contact corporate to ask about it, or do some research and get a demand for it where you are, get it out there that there is an audience where you are that are wanting it, as I imagine there will be many people like yourself there also, I think you'll probably get it somehow.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*

Hard to argue with that price tbh. I'm sold. :angel


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

I mean they have been working on this for three years right? so hopefully errors won't happen.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

If you have a PS3 obviously you need internet yeah?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Like I said in the catbox, hoping for some old school wrestling as well. Like stuff from 50's and 60's. Wanna see Gorgeous George's, Killer Kowalski's, Buddy Rogers' etc

hopefully by the time it launches in here they'll have AWA and WCCW in there too. All those Mr. Perfect matches. :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Dumb question..maybe cuz it's late or im sleepy lol So if we buy this..we are able to use the passcode and access the WWE network from other places besides our house right, like at our friends house?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



TaylorFitz said:


> The more I think about it the more impressed I am with how huge of a move the WWE has made.* I'm sure Cable companies won't be happy about this but that' sort of the point. They're moving away from being dependent on cable for their PPVs.*


YES...no more paying 44.99 or whatever high price for a PPV :mark: :mark:


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> AWA and WCCW


:mark: 



Chan Hung said:


> Dumb question..maybe cuz it's late or im sleepy lol So if we buy this..we are able to use the passcode and access the WWE network from other places besides our house right, like at our friends house?


What if we don't have friends? unk3


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

sucks I have to wait for the Summer for Xbox 1 and Smart TV. Hopefully they have it on Apple TV at least.

Guess I will have to watch through the computer, xbox 360, ps4, or hand device in the mean time.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> If you have a PS3 obviously you need internet yeah?


No man. Internet is for downloading stuff. This is a Network


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> 1995 says hello :nash
> 
> Agreed word for word with the second paragraph.


1995 has some really good matches. I mean you had Michaels and Hart having a lot of great matches. There were plenty of bad shows too. I think 1999 is worse but I won't hold it against you for thinking 1995 is worse. 1995-1996 is also a time period that fascinates me because I was just old enough (4-5 years old) to sort of remember a lot of it. Like I have these vague memories of the time period and I sometimes see something that I haven't seen since I was a little kid. And most of my Coliseum Home Videos came from that time period and those videos made me like wrestling. 



Shikamaru said:


> It seems like everything is already done by what they showed us tonight. I'm guessing they are making us wait a month so they can test it out and make sure that there are no errors.


It's more about the timing. They want Wrestlemania to be the first one on the Network. So starting it right after Elimination Chamber makes the most sense because they want to have as much time as possible to get as many people as possible to sign up for the network.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Why would I not get this? Damn I'm psyched. $10 for a PPV each month? fuck yes. I don't even think I'll watch the other stuff.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



JY57 said:


> sucks I have to wait for the Summer for Xbox 1 and Smart TV. Hopefully they have it on Apple TV at least.
> 
> Guess I will have to watch through the computer, xbox 360, ps4, or hand device in the mean time.


wait what?!?! its not coming to smart tv's in feb?


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Dudechi said:


> No man. Internet is for downloading stuff. This is a Network


Yes I get that haha. So you don't need internet for this if you have a PS3 and a smart tv? Which I have. I think I'm just tired. 



TaylorFitz said:


> 1995 has some really good matches. I mean you had Michaels and Hart having a lot of great matches. There were plenty of bad shows too. I think 1999 is worse but I won't hold it against you for thinking 1995 is worse. 1995-1996 is also a time period that fascinates me because I was just old enough (4-5 years old) to sort of remember a lot of it. Like I have these vague memories of the time period and I sometimes see something that I haven't seen since I was a little kid. And most of my Coliseum Home Videos came from that time period and those videos made me like wrestling.


There was a lot of shit in 1999 too I agree.


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*

about this netflix trick, i dont have it but from what i heard you already need to have netflix, for example in uk you needed to wait until you got netflix, then download that version and pay for it, then do the trick to get usa version

so therefore anyone outside usa could not do this same thing for wwe network right?


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Shikamaru said:


> wait what?!?! its not coming to smart tv's in feb?


Yeah... No XBox1 or smartTV till summer. I'll probably just get a Roku or hook my laptop up.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Hmmm, if there is an audience there, I imagine they'll get it there regardless of how big.
> 
> I mean, all they do is distribute the app there and have it set up for people to subscribe, you have no worries about WWE being currently tied to TV companies, so you could actually be on a good thing here.
> 
> Try contact corporate to ask about it, or do some research and get a demand for it where you are, get it out there that there is an audience where you are that are wanting it, as I imagine there will be many people like yourself there also, I think you'll probably get it somehow.


We have a audience here, Half or more of the audience are the "casuals", who watching on TV and don't watching the PPV's and And don't even know wwe network was launched (and most of WWE fans here don't speak english)But I will send a email to wwe and try something. But I don't tink Vince likes Brazil, The last time he was here, Jericho was almost arrested for kicking the national flag :jericho2


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Anyone who is complaining about this service just needs to kill themselves. I already ran across one person who rather pay $44.95 to watch it shows on PPV than pay $10 a month for the streaming network.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Dudechi said:


> Yeah... No XBox1 or smartTV till summer. I'll probably just get a Roku or hook my laptop up.


I guess i could just get a hdmi cord soon and everything will be alright until summer hits.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement Tonight*



G-Rated Is Coming said:


> People do realise it will be heavily cut right? You think they're going to show blood, Benoit, tits/ass, swearing etc. to the Jawn Sheena kiddies?
> 
> :cena4:vince$


Actually they are. Nothing is going to be cut. It's being said that there will be disclaimers before each show and nothing will be edited out. So expect to see lots and lots of Benoi...I mean blood.


----------



## ab51194 (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

I'm sure it's been said a million times but no Xbox one is bullshit...I don't get why ps4 gets it and not XB1


----------



## MizisWWE (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Was said wwe handed out chromecast to those in attendance so maybe their app will be integrated like Hulu, Youtube, and Netflix are with phones and tablets


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Benjamin Oit for everyone! :vince$


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

If I have no internet connection, can I still get this for my ps3? Or do I absolutely need internet? Someone help!


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

They're spiking the price up after a year. I just know it.

:side: :side: :side: :side:


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



xdoomsayerx said:


> If I have no internet connection, can I still get this for my ps3? Or do I absolutely need internet? Someone help!


I'd imagine it would be hard to stream anything without internet access


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



xdoomsayerx said:


> If I have no internet connection, can I still get this for my ps3? Or do I absolutely need internet? Someone help!


if you have no internet connection how are you online?


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

RPC said:


> I'd imagine it would be hard to stream anything without internet access




What Would be the easiest/affordable way to do this? Buy a router for my room and get cheap internet? I'll only want it for my ps3. Nothing else.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Shikamaru said:


> if you have no internet connection how are you online?




I'm not, I dropped internet over a year ago. I thought the wwe network was gonna be an actual channel. Only internet I have is my phone.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



xdoomsayerx said:


> What Would be the easiest/affordable way to do this? Buy a router for my room and get cheap internet? I'll only want it for my ps3. Nothing else.


How are you are on this forum right now lol?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*



chucky101 said:


> about this netflix trick, i dont have it but from what i heard you already need to have netflix, for example in uk you needed to wait until you got netflix, then download that version and pay for it, then do the trick to get usa version
> 
> so therefore anyone outside usa could not do this same thing for wwe network right?


Yeah, though I think it's different for a small few, as mentioned by the member above here 



Marcos25064 said:


> We have a audience here, Half or more of the audience are the "casuals", who watching on TV and don't watching the PPV's and And don't even know wwe network was launched (and most of WWE fans here don't speak english)But I will send a email to wwe and try something. But I don't tink Vince likes Brazil, The last time he was here, Jericho was almost arrested for kicking the national flag :jericho2


Oh I remember that about Jericho, well, there are lots of video's on Youtube now so get them out there for people to see, or at least try let them know about it in your language 

And Vince will love you if you are paying for the WWE Network lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Sold.. most of my next pay check going to a year of this... or maybe I can just say to people "Birthday every year... this.. seriously... this".


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> Brye....
> 
> I don't pity you right now, bro. You keeping up ok? Need a Red Bull?


Huh? :side:


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

OML said:


> How are you are on this forum right now lol?



On my phone lol. ONLY internet access I have for now.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Can you get it on western digital media player?


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



PunklovesAJ123 said:


> Can you get it on western digital media player?


No.

At launch, it will be available on:
All Android Devices
Roku
Kindle
PS3
PS4


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Shaska Whatley said:


> No.
> 
> At launch, it will be available on:
> All Android Devices
> ...


Will it ever be?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

People bash Vince for his past failures outside of wrestling [XFL, that bodybuilding company, and somewhat the movie studio] but when it comes to wrestling, Vince knows his shit and I see the WWE Network working out in the long run.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



OML said:


> As great a deal as it is wwe should be smart and not put everything on there at once because after a while people may cancel
> 
> But this is honestly one of the biggest and happiest days of a wrestling fan!! This is amazing


New content is created every day, this really won't be a problem, it's a bonus to them.



96powerstroker said:


> Was hoping this would be like on demand threw a cable provider juts as it be easier for me but I guess I can do the ps3 hook up too


The PS3 you'll find is much better, specially with the on demand service, besides, you'll be able to play 2K14, 2K15 also 



TaylorFitz said:


> Yeah WWE needs to be on their game for Wrestlemania. The quality of the stream is going to make or break the Network. Granted everyone watching will already be committed for 6 months but they need to be able to handle a ton of people watching a live stream. That's why I'm glad that they're working with MLB people to make sure they can do it.
> 
> I don't have to worry about Mania because I'll be there but I really want it to work out as I will be subscribing (my sister will be watching as a 23 year old and 21 year old taking a 13 year old girl to New Orleans sounds like total insanity) and I want to get good quality PPV streams.
> 
> ...


I think they've got this covered, they've been working so long on this and if any technical things happen at first, they need to be given some leeway, however they'll sort it out and it'll be available to watch straight after in the on demand section in full HD also, the streams though, they'll be full 720 HD too, it won't be a problem I don't think.



Shaska Whatley said:


> Anyone who is complaining about this service just needs to kill themselves. I already ran across one person who rather pay $44.95 to watch it shows on PPV than pay $10 a month for the streaming network.


Firm but fair, firm but fair!



ab51194 said:


> I'm sure it's been said a million times but no Xbox one is bullshit...I don't get why ps4 gets it and not XB1


That's down to Microsoft really.



xdoomsayerx said:


> On my phone lol. ONLY internet access I have for now.


lol, you'll need internet dude, unless you watch it on your phone but you'll need a hell of a lot of data allowance lol


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Stay away from wwe on facebook. These guys think they are so cool talking about "10 dollars a month a waste of money. I got a hdmi cord"

ahahah lames


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

This network is a genius move by Vince.

I've seen other people speculate the price will go up and the current price is just bait, but I don't buy that for a second. I read WWE needs 800K-1M subscribers to break even, and at $9.99/month for EVERY SINGLE PPV, include Wrestlemania, plus original content and archived shows, how could they not get at least 800K subscribers? I expect there to be ads on the network and maybe another ad or two during pay-per-views, but honestly, at the price, who am I to complain? $55 shows are now $9.99. Wrestlemania is $9.99. Just awesome.

Truly a huge day for wrestling fans. As a Canadian, I'm a bit bummed it comes out later but I can easily change my DNS to get it on February 24th. And to put it in perspective, if you hold off signing up until April 1st, you'll pretty much get Wrestlemania 30, the usually very good Extreme Rules, the usually great Money in the Bank event and Summerslam for $60.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

This WWE Network deal sounds sweet. Making me considering about getting it now too. Lol...New programming and getting the right to watch old shows is a good idea for sure.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Dudechi said:


> I don't watch Japanese wrestling, but *WWE should work out a deal with the Japanese organizations to carry their weeklies and PPV's on the Network*.... Would probably add some viewers.


:vince4

"Don't you know that we're the only wrestling organization in the world after we squashed WCW?"

"No one else exist, dammit!"

:vince3


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



xdoomsayerx said:


> I'm not, I dropped internet over a year ago. I thought the wwe network was gonna be an actual channel. Only internet I have is my phone.


How do you function without Internet? It's essential in 2014. If you can't afford Internet you don't need to worry about wrestling networks


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Yeah, though I think it's different for a small few, as mentioned by the member above here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I find it hard since the Network is in English, but a man can dream...Well enjoy the network for me haha


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Wow this is actually pretty amazing. Although I knew this is what was going to be announced, I never expected that it would only be $9.99 as well as getting EVERY PPV. I was planning on getting it anyway, but this sold me immediately. So long to shitty PPV streams, and hello WWE Network :kobe4


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*

reading on the other thread about the network it says raw and smackdown are still going to be on the us cable channels that they usually are. does this mean that our raw and smackdown are still gonna be on sky sports when we get it ? if so i don't really see the point of getting it as were still gonna have to pay for sky each month.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*

The network sounds like it's exactly set up the way Netflix is which means you should be able to trick the app into thinking you're American by plugging in an American DNS. That's what I plan on doing as I don't want to wait until late 2014 for the network.


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*

can u elaborate on how its different for a small few?

if you cannot download it how the heck can u get it, plus you still need to pay via credit card for it, in uk dont you need to download netflix and pay for it first before the trick


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*



Marcos25064 said:


> I find it hard since the Network is in English, but a man can dream...Well enjoy the network for me haha


Aww man, I really do hope you get it, I really do!!! 



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> reading on the other thread about the network it says raw and smackdown are still going to be on the us cable channels that they usually are. does this mean that our raw and smackdown are still gonna be on sky sports when we get it ? if so i don't really see the point of getting it as were still gonna have to pay for sky each month.


Well, these will go onto the network after being aired anyway, so you'll be able to click it on and watch it after, they're also doing the live pre-show before Raw and post shows too, so you see what goes on before and after the shows.

Also, from your post I'm guessing you haven't seen the content and the press conference, you'll soon change your mind when you see all that I think 

Don't forget, you're going to be getting every PPV also live on there, including Wrestlemania ... sod Sky, you don't need it ... most people in the UK are either getting rid of Sky the past few years or so or don't even have it, it's just not worth it any more.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*



RatedR10 said:


> The network sounds like it's exactly set up the way Netflix is which means you should be able to trick the app into thinking you're American by plugging in an American DNS. That's what I plan on doing as I don't want to wait until late 2014 for the network.


It's different. We pay for Canadian Netflix and then change our IP to an American one. The WWE Network isn't available for purchase in Canada, Netflix is. How are you going to trick them with your Canadian credit card?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*

*DAMMIT Youtube, where is the launch show in full???* I need to link this to a friend hahaha

PS Mods I see the new Daily Motion button above just now ... thank you!!!


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*










     

Now that my gloating is done, sucks you guys have to wait. But it should be worth the wait


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*



Krinkles said:


> Now that my gloating is done, sucks you guys have to wait. But it should be worth the wait


I've never once bad repped anyone on this forum (well apart from returning a few dickhead one's that repped me talking shit) ... however this could change   

I'm joking, but yeah, I can't wait for it, I hope we can get it very soon, at least before Mania  

Although I don't think we will, but it's possible, WWE will want to get it all over as soon as they can really, plus I do think they said back end of 2014/early 2015 to make sure themselves and were talking worldwide completion also by then, so it may be a slow gradual thing while they distribute it out.


----------



## The_Mau (Dec 14, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Paste it here if you like


Hey UK Fans! Stop trying to figure out ways to hack into the WWE Network before it's even released and take a minute to listen to what I have to say about it on this blog post: http://www.theroadtowrestlemania30.blogspot.co.uk/2014/01/wwes-groundbreaking-announcement-wwe.html

I want to know whether you agree or disagree with some of things I have to say about the WWE Network? Feel free to leave your comments on here or even post a reply to my blog post. Much appreciated! I think you'll find it an enjoyable read. And if you don't, I've got 2 words for ya! - Feed Back. I'd love to get some /-) Thanks everyone!


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*



RatedR10 said:


> The network sounds like it's exactly set up the way Netflix is which means you should be able to trick the app into thinking you're American by plugging in an American DNS. That's what I plan on doing as I don't want to wait until late 2014 for the network.


Same here, buddy. 

Give it a shot. Regardless, it won't take long before somebody figures a way around it way before the end of 2014.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*



The_Mau said:


> Hey UK Fans! Stop trying to figure out ways to hack into the WWE Network before it's even released and take a minute to listen to what I have to say about it on this blog post: http://www.theroadtowrestlemania30.blogspot.co.uk/2014/01/wwes-groundbreaking-announcement-wwe.html
> 
> I want to know whether you agree or disagree with some of things I have to say about the WWE Network? Feel free to leave your comments on here or even post a reply to my blog post. Much appreciated! I think you'll find it an enjoyable read. And if you don't, I've got 2 words for ya! - Feed Back. I'd love to get some /-) Thanks everyone!


I will read through that in a bit 



TheRockfan7 said:


> Same here, buddy.
> 
> Give it a shot. Regardless, it won't take long before somebody figures a way around it way before the end of 2014.


Damn, I want it February 1st already!!!!! lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Aww man, I really do hope you get it, I really do!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I send a message, lets see....:sad:


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*



Davy Jones said:


> It's different. We pay for Canadian Netflix and then change our IP to an American one. The WWE Network isn't available for purchase in Canada, Netflix is. How are you going to trick them with your Canadian credit card?


This is likely the killer right here. 

Though it still doesn't make that much sense since you'll still be paying for it. 

Oh, well. We'll wait and see what happens. 

Or maybe we can find a good American friend who could allow us to share their account until it's available to us.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

So not on xbox one?


----------



## ROH AmericanDragon (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



BestInTheWorld312 said:


> So not on xbox one?


They said it will be just not at launch.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*

My guess is it will be $14.99 - $19.99 for us Canadians. Seems like a great deal for sure. Sucks to have to wait another year to experience it.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Damn this sounds great. I was very skeptical of it at first, but after reading the press conference I completely changed my tune. Too bad it doesn't launch here until 2015 and probably even later, I'd love to have it on my PS3 or PS4.

Hopefully they create alot of compelling shows, and it'd be great to see alot of documentaries on older promotions and territories.


----------



## The_Mau (Dec 14, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> I will read through that in a bit


Thank You Arrogantly Grateful! Much Appreciated  Are you going to WrestleMania XXX by any chance? As you've probably heard it's going to be the first Live pay-per-view on the WWE Network and I'm glad I'll be a small part of history that night! /-) In fact is anyone else reading this thread that's from the UK heading across the pond to Nola for April 6th?

By which time a lot more questions about the Network will be answered..


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

This is absolutely amazing. When it comes to Australia i'll be getting it on my PS4.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



ROH AmericanDragon said:


> They said it will be just not at launch.


Go figure just something else why xbox one always fails


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*

Once again the rest of the world has to wait. Why not launch it worldwide straight away?
In thought the first W in WWE stood for World? 
WWE Universe? More like WWE Americaverse. 

As long as the PPV's will still be available on Sky until then then I guess waiting a full year may not be so bad.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Not available in my country 

Gonna resort to piracy again


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

For those worried about censorship:



> 24. Will all content on WWE Network be PG?
> WWE Network will contain a range of programming suitable for various audiences. Content rated TV-14 or TV-MA will be preceded by appropriate advisory messages recommending viewer discretion. Parental controls will be available for on-demand content.
> 
> 25. Can parental controls be set-up on WWE Network?
> Yes, parents will have the ability to block content that is rated TV-14 and TV-MA for on-demand content only. Viewer discretion is advised for live 24/7 streaming programming.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Aficionado said:


> For those worried about censorship:


Blood.
Boobs.
Chair shots to the head.

OH MY! :dazzler


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*



The_Mau said:


> Thank You Arrogantly Grateful! Much Appreciated  Are you going to WrestleMania XXX by any chance? As you've probably heard it's going to be the first Live pay-per-view on the WWE Network and I'm glad I'll be a small part of history that night! /-) In fact is anyone else reading this thread that's from the UK heading across the pond to Nola for April 6th?
> 
> By which time a lot more questions about the Network will be answered..


I wish!!! haha


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*

No France  ? Damn, I could've buy it, sounded so awesome. At least, I can still watch all the PPV live for nothing and good commentary....


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*

We probably won't get it here until late 2015/2016 if ever lol. If it was 10-15 euro's I'd definitely subscribe, I'd love to watch old Raw's and Smackdown's in good quality instead of 15 year old tv rips lol.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

I really love this idea.. now to convince my pops that I need to use his credit card again lol..Unless I can use one of those prepaid credit cards like Vanilla visa but I doubt it.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

If anyone on this forum complains about this Network now, they need to be stabbed in the eye with a cactus!


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

^^ Lol :lmao

My only complaint is it doesn't look likely to be available in my country in the foreseeable future, and after it's launch, it's gonna be tough to find stuff on the internet.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> If anyone on this forum complains about this Network now, they need to be stabbed in the eye with a cactus!


Fuck the WWE network.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*

*I wasn't that bothered about the Network...until I woke up today and saw that it had officially been announced with a start date, now I actually really want to get it! I think I could probably sit there watching it almost all of my waking day at home and seldom get bored. 

Roll on 2015, let's go UK!*


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

*This seems too good to be true with it going for $9.99 per month and almost every PPV being on there. Hopefully it will drive a lot of casual fans to it and I truly hope it succeeds, it would be great for the industry that we all love. *


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Quoth the Raven said:


> ^^ Lol :lmao
> 
> My only complaint is it doesn't look likely to be available in my country in the foreseeable future, and after it's launch, it's gonna be tough to find stuff on the internet.


ha, I meant more so in regards to the actual Network itself, you can complain about the availability 110% ... hell yeah!!!

Though I do hope it comes to you, I think it will as they'll want to reach out everywhere they can do I guess.

Is Netflix available where you are by the way? 



Krinkles said:


> Fuck the WWE network.


Cactus in your eye!


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Worldwide my ass, damn it...


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

I don't understand why the launch date isn't worldwide. I mean, it's not like it's an actual TV network or anything.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> ha, I meant more so in regards to the actual Network itself, you can complain about the availability 110% ... hell yeah!!!
> 
> Though I do hope it comes to you, I think it will as they'll want to reach out everywhere they can do I guess.
> 
> Is Netflix available where you are by the way?



Not yet  I usually have to use torrents to download most of the stuff I watch.

From what I've seen and read though, Netflix is possibly coming to us in the next 1-2 years. So we can hope for the WWE Network in the next 5 years maybe? Though the price will have gone up of course.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



just1988 said:


> *This seems too good to be true with it going for $9.99 per month and almost every PPV being on there. Hopefully it will drive a lot of casual fans to it and I truly hope it succeeds, it would be great for the industry that we all love. *


It's really not, in fact it makes perfect sense and is a massive win/win for WWE and the fans of the product, think about it, all profits are theirs, fans can afford to pay for it now and will 100% do so (at least 95% of them anyway), less and less TV companies taking a chunk of WWE's profits, all advertisement revenue goes to WWE, read through some of the responses here (I know they'll take a while but do it), Anwar is thinking wrong this time around lol

Where probably the biggest percentage of fans refuse to pay for PPV costs, Sky TV, due to whatever reason (not worth it, can't afford it etc..), those fans are definitely going to be able to do this, it makes it affordable and accessible for EVERY fan (no excuses) ... and this will blow it out of the water the amount that will pay for this, as opposed to the amount that will pay for a PPV, basically they'll make shit loads more money this way than they will while PPV's are on Box Office or whatever.

Other wrestling organisations fans will all come through because it has all the AWA, WCW so on and so froth footage on it, including ALL their PPV's, which no doubt will entice many of them to watch the current product too because it'll be there for them so easily to check out and chances are a good percentage of them will get hooked to the product also, which means more house show attendances, merchandise sales, everything ... think about it Anwar, think about it ... it's absolute genius is all this ... 'Oh it doesn't matter what you think Anmwar' (The Rock's voice) .. I kid, I kid  

It'll also cut down on streaming issue's, Youtube quality is crap or missing in parts, and will no doubt slowly start to go from there anyway, people are getting 100% HD ... oh just watch these and put it all together yourself haha 

It's absolute genius and a total win/win for WWE and WWE fans, it's a dream come true!!


----------



## rpaj (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Not available in canada right away...really disappointed. Don't know why they can't release it simultaneously.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Not yet  I usually have to use torrents to download most of the stuff I watch.
> 
> From what I've seen and read though, Netflix is possibly coming to us in the next 1-2 years. So we can hope for the WWE Network in the next 5 years maybe? Though the price will have gone up of course.


Aw man, serious, all jokes aside, I really do hope you can get it at some point soon, somehow.

I do think WWE will want to reach out to all audiences and will continue to expand it as much as they can, I mean whether they get 1000 extra subscribers or 10,00000, all those numbers add up and is profit in WWE's pocket, for just getting the Network there (which they can do through distributing the app and a sign up service in your currency) ... I guess they're just set the most prominent places up first with this launch show, but will no doubt expand quickly. (which I think they will).

They've said about late 2014/early 2015 for the rest of the places, but I think that's them talking about the completion of it being worldwide/those places in total, so it may slowly but surely gradually come to all the places quicker than expected, I'm sure they want to get it launched all over as quickly as possible as much as we do, so I'm hoping they will do that soon.

They will maximise full profit on this big time doing it that way too, each country is going to *REALLY* up their income by so much. (I know they once said the UK is the place they earn the most money while touring outside the US)


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

It sounds amazing.

Shame it's not launching in the UK yet.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Krinkles said:


> I don't understand why the launch date isn't worldwide. I mean, it's not like it's an actual TV network or anything.





rpaj said:


> Not available in canada right away...really disappointed. Don't know why they can't release it simultaneously.


Because the WWE have contracts with other TV providers in other countries for exclusivity. In the UK for example, Sky have had 100% exclusive rights to WWE programming for almost 3 decades. That being said, viewership in UK is low for WWE. WWE Network apparently launching in UK late 2014/early 2015? If rumors are true, apparently Sky WWE contract expires late 2014...

Maybe WWE will launch the network as the sole way to get WWE programming. This opens it for Virgin Media and other TV providers, not just Sky.


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

will it stay at $10?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*



just1988 said:


> *I wasn't that bothered about the Network...until I woke up today and saw that it had officially been announced with a start date, now I actually really want to get it! I think I could probably sit there watching it almost all of my waking day at home and seldom get bored.
> 
> Roll on 2015, let's go UK!*


*IT DOESN'T MATTER WHAT YOU THINK ANWAR!!!!!!!!!*
















































Haha


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*

If it's still £10 i would snap that up. I'm a bit gutted about the wait for this though especially as it's all we will f*cking hear from Cole on Raw every week.


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Even if they hike the price to $15-$20 a month, it's still worth it to me. Especially since my friends and I are some of the assholes that actually purchase PPV's. Congrats, Vince. This is actually groundbreaking.


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*

_No other Southeast Asian countries besides Singapore and HongKong? No Malaysia, No Philippines, No Taiwan?_


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Monday Night Raw said:


> will it stay at $10?


Yes 

People need to seriously check out the video's on here instead of asking members all the time as it's the same questions over and over (understandable in such a long thread to crawl through), but yeah 

*Everything people need to know is here* : http://www.youtube.com/user/WWEFanNation/videos

*And here* : http://www.wwe.com/help

And these clips specially :











---------------------------------------------

However for the benefit of those with flash photography .... 


*1. What is WWE Network?*
WWE Network is a 24/7 streaming service with both scheduled programming and an on-demand library. WWE Network will include all 12 WWE live pay-per-view events including WrestleMania 30, groundbreaking original series, reality shows and documentaries, and the most comprehensive video-on-demand library featuring all WWE, WCW and ECW pay-per-views and classic matches uncut and uncensored as well as replays of Raw and SmackDown episodes. Additional programming, including a live daily studio show coming this summer, and video-on-demand content will be added regularly.

*2. How much will a subscription to WWE Network cost?*
A monthly subscription to WWE Network is $9.99 per month (plus tax where applicable) with a 6-month commitment.

*3. How do I purchase WWE Network?*
To subscribe to WWE Network, go to WWE.com beginning Monday, February 24 at 9:00 a.m. ET.

*4. When can I buy WWE Network?*
Monday, February 24 at 9:00 a.m. ET.

*5. When will WWE Network be available?*
Live programming on WWE Network will begin on Monday, February 24 at 11:06 pm ET with a live post-show immediately following Monday Night Raw. Video-on-demand programming will be available immediately at 9:00 a.m. ET.

*6. What devices will WWE Network be available on?*
WWE Network will be available on desktops and laptops via WWE.com. On February 24, WWE Network will also be available through the WWE App on: Amazon’s Kindle Fire devices; Android devices such as Samsung Galaxy; iOS devices such as Apple iPad and iPhone; Roku streaming devices; Sony PlayStation® 3 and Sony PlayStation® 4; and Xbox 360. Availability on additional devices, including Xbox One and select Smart TVs, will follow this summer. For more information, go to wwe.com/devices.

*7. If I already have the WWE App, do I need to update it to watch WWE Network?*
The WWE App will automatically update on iOS and Android-powered mobile devices to play WWE Network. To watch on connected devices such as Roku streaming devices, Sony PlayStation® 3 and Sony PlayStation® 4 and Xbox 360, you must download the new WWE App, which will be available on Monday, February 24.

*8. How can I pay for WWE Network?*
WWE Network can be paid for with a credit card (e.g. American Express, Discover, Master Card, Visa) or through a Pay Pal account.

*9. How and when will I be billed for WWE Network?*
You will automatically be billed $9.99 every month (plus tax where applicable). The charge will show up on your bill as “WWE Network Subscription.”

*10. What content will I find on WWE Network?*
WWE Network is a 24/7 streaming service with both scheduled programming and an on-demand library. WWE Network will include all 12 WWE live pay-per-view events including WrestleMania 30, groundbreaking original series, reality shows and documentaries, and the most comprehensive video-on-demand library featuring all WWE, WCW and ECW pay-per-views and classic matches uncut and uncensored as well as replays of Raw and SmackDown episodes. Additional programming, including a live daily studio show coming this summer, and video-on-demand content will be added regularly.

*11. Will WrestleMania be available as a part of this subscription?*
Yes, WrestleMania is included with your subscription.

*12. Will encores of Raw, SmackDown and Main Event be on WWE Network?*
Yes, encores of these programs will be available on WWE Network.

*13. Will Pay-Per-View events still be available outside WWE Network?*
Yes, WWE will continue to offer individual pay-per-view events to TV providers. Please call your local cable or satellite provider for availability.

*14. Will classic WWE content be available on WWE Network?*
Yes, your WWE Network subscription will include access to the most comprehensive video-on-demand library featuring all WWE, WCW and ECW pay-per-views and classic matches uncut and uncensored as well as replays of Raw and SmackDown episodes. Additional content will be added regularly.

*15. Will "WWE Superstars" and NXT air on WWE Network?*
Yes, premiere episodes of Superstars and NXT will air on WWE Network.

*16. Will Raw, SmackDown and Main Event move to WWE Network?*
No, Raw, SmackDown and Main Event will continue to air on their current networks – USA, Syfy and ION television, respectively. 

*17. Will shows on WWE Network be available in HD?*
Yes, all programming on the WWE Network will be available in HD.

*18. Will shows on WWE Network be available in Spanish?*
Live pay-per-views will be available in Spanish. All other programming will be presented in English.

*19. Will shows be closed captioned?*
Yes.

*20. Will WWE Network also be available through my cable or satellite provider?*
No, WWE Network is delivered directly to fans through over-the-top digital distribution on the following devices: desktops and laptops via WWE.com; through the WWE App on: Amazon’s Kindle Fire devices; Android devices such as Samsung Galaxy; iOS devices such as Apple iPad and iPhone; Roku streaming devices; Sony PlayStation® 3 and Sony PlayStation® 4; and Xbox 360. Availability on additional devices, including Xbox One and select Smart TVs, will follow this summer

*21. Will all of the programming that premieres on WWE Network also be available via on demand? * 
Yes, all programming that premieres on the network will become immediately available in the video-on-demand library.

*22. How quickly will content that premieres on WWE Network be made available on demand?*
Content that premieres on WWE Network will be available on demand immediately after it airs.

*23. Does WWE Network programming contain advertisements?*
Most WWE programming on WWE Network will be commercial-free, however, there will be limited promotional content in select programs.

*24. Is the entire WWE library available through on demand?*
WWE Network will launch with more than 1,500 hours of on-demand content, including all WWE, WCW and ECW pay-per-views. New, on-demand content will be added regularly.

*25. Will WWE Network be available internationally?*
Beginning Monday, February 24, WWE Network will only be available in the United States. WWE Network is scheduled to launch in the United Kingdom, Canada, Australia, New Zealand, Singapore, Hong Kong and the Nordics by the end of 2014/early 2015.

*26. Will all content on WWE Network be PG?*
WWE Network will contain a range of programming suitable for various audiences. Content rated TV-14 or TV-MA will be preceded by appropriate advisory messages recommending viewer discretion. Parental controls will be available for on-demand content.
*
27. Can I set up parental controls on the WWE Network?*
Yes, parents will have the ability to block content that is rated TV-14 and TV-MA for on-demand content only. Viewer discretion is advised for live 24/7 streaming programming.

*28. Who can I call or email today if I have questions?*
Customer Service support will be available beginning Monday, February 24 at 9:00 a.m. ET. Additionally, searchable Frequently Asked Questions and live chat service will be offered starting February 24.

*CONTINUE TO QUOTE THIS POST OR IF THE OP CAN PUT IT IN THE OP THAT WOULD HELP A LOT!!!*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*



RVP_The_Gunner said:


> If it's still £10 i would snap that up. I'm a bit gutted about the wait for this though especially as it's all we will f*cking hear from Cole on Raw every week.


Yeah, that's gonna hurt!


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Like I said in the catbox, hoping for some old school wrestling as well. Like stuff from 50's and 60's. Wanna see Gorgeous George's, Killer Kowalski's, Buddy Rogers' etc
> 
> hopefully by the time it launches in here they'll have AWA and WCCW in there too. All those Mr. Perfect matches. :mark:


Hopefully one day. :mark:

I'm content with the programme for now, definitely, but if they started showing old episodes of Nitro as well (although maybe that is what that Monday Night Wars programme is, showing every episode of RAW/Nitro in that time period)


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

You mean I get to watch Daniel Bryan get misused on PPV for only $9.99 a month?!? Sign me up WWE!


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



JamesK said:


> You mean I get to watch Daniel Bryan get misused on PPV for only $9.99 a month?!? Sign me up WWE!


Have you got a fetish? lol


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

_Was so excited for this and then I read that not all the Southeast Asian countries ( I live in the Philippines ) get to have it. It may be more expensive if we do because of tax but it's still an affordable price. We do get NXT, RAW, Smackdown, Afterburn here but when it comes to showing the full 3 hour RAW show or 2 hour Smackdown Studio 23/FOX cuts it down and there's commercials. They don't even show it the day it's usually aired because of local shows here and wrestling started slowly to die down in the late 2000s. I don't think WWE has a wide audience now as it used to be before here as boxing, basketball and tennis are more of a popular sport.

On our local cable, we will have to wait a few days and it doesn't air on Mondays/Fridays. We do get PPVs but we have to pay 500pesos which is the price of this network and the cable shows a replay afterwards. I was hoping it will be available in all countries that shows WWE._


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

The good thing is: No more WWE App plugs. :cole3

On the other hand, the WWE Network plugs will be unbearable. :cole3


----------



## kenmasters33 (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

I Think WWE Network will be awesome!


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



JamesK said:


> You mean I get to watch Daniel Bryan get misused on PPV for only $9.99 a month?!? Sign me up WWE!


No, you can't, because you live in Greece.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Alo0oy said:


> The good thing is: No more WWE App plugs. :cole3
> 
> On the other hand, the WWE Network plugs will be unbearable. :cole3


They'll plug both


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Only United States first?...

I'm so mad right now. I wanted to get it in February immediately. 
Fuck that! Man I'm so pissed, but yeah I know what Did I expect... 
:lmao oh man.. I Sound so stupid but i don't care. Fuck that shit.
I can't wait until ONE day it launches in Germany. 

... Man I'm really legit pissed.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

No worldwide launch? 

Well they'll lose money on it for the first year then. I was right. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Signing up for this the day its available.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

*What content would you like to see on the WWE network?*

What kind of content would you like to see on the WWE network? Like what kind of shows?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: What content would you like to see on the WWE network?*

Honestly, they've got everything covered that you could dream of, there is not a wrestling fan that is left without exactly what they would want, it's amazing, specially this on demand thing they've got going as well as the live TV.

I'd have to have a think in regards to new kinda shows though, I like the 'Countdown' show idea, where fans interact while they do the show, I think kind of like a talk show would be good too, discussing wrestling topics while we tweet or email in to contribute to the discussion kinda thing.

But yeah, this network is amazing, I'm so proud of WWE for what they have done here for us.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: What content would you like to see on the WWE network?*

Should they bring back Byte This as well?


----------



## RD25 (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Would I be able to use my VPN service to use this? I'm based in the uk


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*



TheVipersGirl said:


> _No other Southeast Asian countries besides Singapore and HongKong? No Malaysia, No Philippines, No Taiwan?_


No India 

We have such a huge market for the WWE too. Look at all the Cena fans here Vince!! Love us! Give us the network :lol


----------



## SpearORgtfo (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: What content would you like to see on the WWE network?*

I hope that the Network APP on the xbox (which i will be using) will let us select and view any episode of WWEand WWE related content and WCW and WCW related conent. It if this happens i'll be a happy man but the idea seems to good to be true


----------



## TheWeasel (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: What content would you like to see on the WWE network?*



PunklovesAJ123 said:


> Should they bring back Byte This as well?


Todd freakin Grisham


----------



## Hart Break Kid (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: What content would you like to see on the WWE network?*

this is what i expect it to be like 

raw,smackdown,nxt etc.... all re-run everyday
lots of plugging toys and such


what i would like to see is

Lots of shoot stuff
more of the roundtable stuff with wrestlers discussing aspects of the industry


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Shame it cant stream on Wii U or I mightve done it


----------



## Cpt. Charisma (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

I think it looks awesome, I'll definitely be signing up once it's available in the UK.

They should look to add more content with guys on the roster now, to help get them over. The Dirt Sheet and Z True Long Island Story were really effective so hopefully they could find a gem by letting guys do their own thing. The only risk being that now everyone can access it on a paid platform. 

They should wait until Austin's podcast has a big enough following and bring him on as a talk show as well.


----------



## I_Hate_You (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

I bet it's gonna be £9.99 a month in the UK instead of around £6 but it's still great value for money


----------



## markdeez33 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Just take my money, Vince!!!! 

This is the BEST news for WWE in years


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Cpt. Charisma said:


> I think it looks awesome, I'll definitely be signing up once it's available in the UK.


what if u set up an american account on the ps3/4 and xbox/xbox one?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*



Quoth the Raven said:


> No India
> 
> We have such a huge market for the WWE too. Look at all the Cena fans here Vince!! Love us! Give us the network :lol


Give him a call :lol


----------



## Antonio43 (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: What content would you like to see on the WWE network?*

All of the NWA/WCW weekly shows. It appears only the WCW PPVs are included at the kickoff.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*

As usual my region gets shafted :no: Us people in the Caribbean have money too and we aren't afraid to spend it Vince.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: What content would you like to see on the WWE network?*



SpearORgtfo said:


> I hope that the Network APP on the xbox (which i will be using) will let us select and view any episode of WWEand WWE related content and WCW and WCW related conent. It if this happens i'll be a happy man but the idea seems to good to be true


It's true 



Hart Break Kid said:


> this is what i expect it to be like
> 
> raw,smackdown,nxt etc.... all re-run everyday
> lots of plugging toys and such
> ...


Nope, you guys need to watch these here and see : http://www.youtube.com/user/WWEFanNation/videos


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

WWE Network must have Sheiky Baby reality dating game....one lucky woman gets to spend the night with Sheiky Baby. " I'm gonna fack your ass with beer bottle and make you humble right here at da Madison Square Garden ".


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: What content would you like to see on the WWE network?*

I want *ALL OF THE CONTENTS*


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: What content would you like to see on the WWE network?*

All content will be there, you just gotta choose  

As for new shows, maybe something like Road Diaries, where the camera follows one superstar or a group of them on the road. Shows us their schedule, what they do on their time off and stuff like that. You can change the superstar every episode or two. Could be good.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: What content would you like to see on the WWE network?*



Quoth the Raven said:


> All content will be there, you just gotta choose
> 
> As for new shows, maybe something like Road Diaries, where the camera follows one superstar or a group of them on the road. Shows us their schedule, what they do on their time off and stuff like that. You can change the superstar every episode or two. Could be good.


That's a REALLY good idea with Road Diaries!!!!!!! Kudos!!!!


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

so this means we will see raw from 97-02 (attitude Era) finally in decent quality?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Wagg said:


> WWE Network must have Sheiky Baby reality dating game....one lucky woman gets to spend the night with Sheiky Baby. " I'm gonna fack your ass with beer bottle and make you humble right here at da Madison Square Garden ".


hahaha


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



just_one said:


> so this means we will see raw from 97-02 (attitude Era) finally in decent quality?


Aiiiigh!


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: What content would you like to see on the WWE network?*

Yeah they could start off with a big star- like say Road Diaries with CM Punk, or Randy Orton. Then, they can move on to Cody/Goldust, Damien Sandow, The Shield, Real Americans, AJ Lee and others. For the finale, do it with a big star again, like John Cena or hell, even HHH/Steph.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



chargebeam said:


> Remember when WWE used rock songs in promos? Now we're listening to Florence and the Machine...


Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

WWE holding a worldwide event announcing their own network while TNA is planning a tour of high school gyms. :ti


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Aiiiigh!


100% confirmed?:ex:


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



just_one said:


> 100% confirmed?:ex:


Yeah, every past Raw, Smackdown, Nitro, ECW, WCW and WWE ppvs EVER. 

Live shows of Raw and SD will be shown on their respective channels but will be available on the Network immediately afterwards.

All this for $9.99 a month.


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



BlackaryDaggery said:


> Nothing wrong with that!


I think only the Brits really like them.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: What content would you like to see on the WWE network?*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Yeah they could start off with a big star- like say Road Diaries with CM Punk, or Randy Orton. Then, they can move on to Cody/Goldust, Damien Sandow, The Shield, Real Americans, AJ Lee and others. For the finale, do it with a big star again, like John Cena or hell, even HHH/Steph.


I think that sounds really good to be honest with you


----------



## seannnn (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> reading on the other thread about the network it says raw and smackdown are still going to be on the us cable channels that they usually are. does this mean that our raw and smackdown are still gonna be on sky sports when we get it ? if so i don't really see the point of getting it as were still gonna have to pay for sky each month.



Tbf they have to have the shows on TV or there'll never be any new fans coming through just people born into wrestling. I'm not too bothered if Raw/Smackdown isn't on the Network as we won't ever get rid of sky due to the Football however the PPV's will be the clincher.

Also I can't wait to go back and watch WCW from 95 onwards as I was always a WWF Mark so have never watched it in full


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

I actually hope, and I know this goes against this reality type era but I want more in character stuff.. Like that daily show? Make it like a Sportscenter for WWE. 

I get what they are trying to do but pulling back the curtain so much imo hurts the overall product a bit.. I was thinking when I was watching Cena end the press conference.. This is the perfect face of THIS company at this time. No other top guy in past eras speak as well as him and can pull that off so smoothly.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*

I'm from Australia, would making an American Playstation or Xbox account work? Any thoughts.

Surely there some easy ways around it.

And that $9.99 price, is that worldwide or does it vary?


----------



## heyman deciple (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



just_one said:


> so this means we will see raw from 97-02 (attitude Era) finally in decent quality?


Be prepared for a lack of Benoit.


----------



## Alee Enn (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*



Doc said:


> Once again the rest of the world has to wait. Why not launch it worldwide straight away?
> In thought the first W in WWE stood for World?
> WWE Universe? More like WWE Americaverse.
> 
> As long as the PPV's will still be available on Sky until then then I guess waiting a full year may not be so bad.


So, correct me if I get this wrong ...
You sign up to the WWE Network ...
You pay a monthly fee ...
You stream it to whatever device you want to watch it on

Tell me again why the rest of the world has to wait?


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Nope it's all unedited footage. It's been confirmed. Blood, boobs, chairshots to the head and yes, Chris Benoit too.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



heyman deciple said:


> Be prepared for a lack of Benoit.


It's been confirmed that the shows will have Benoit.

There will be warnings before the show.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*



AlienND said:


> So, correct me if I get this wrong ...
> You sign up to the WWE Network ...
> You pay a monthly fee ...
> You stream it to whatever device you want to watch it on
> ...


Because anyone outside of USA is non-important clearly.


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*



Quoth the Raven said:


> No India
> 
> We have such a huge market for the WWE too. Look at all the Cena fans here Vince!! Love us! Give us the network :lol


But you can't even buy it ? I mean, there must be a way to have it even if you don't live in the U.S, they probably can just convert the cash and that's all. I totally want it, all the history you could relive. Plus, just imagine how good that would be.
Batista is coming back in a few weeks ? Good, I'm going to rewatch all the shows from his feud against the Undertaker with a simple click... I NEED it, I can just watch anything I want, it's like being a Wrestling God :mark:


----------



## MrJohnSherry (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Available Internationally - Late 2014/Early 2015*

I really don't understand why they aren't doing a global release, it is borderline idiotic. Although, I have come to expect this from WWE. Shaft anyone from outside the US. I wouldn't be surprised if it was £15 or more per month when it arrives in the UK.


----------



## LFC24 (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*



SubZero3:16 said:


> As usual my region gets shafted :no: Us people in the Caribbean have money too and we aren't afraid to spend it Vince.


You live in paradise, that's reward enough!


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*



AlienND said:


> Tell me again why the rest of the world has to wait?


I'm not a credible source but I'd speculate that one of the main reasons it isn't being distributed to some countries straight away is because of pre-existing contracts with PPV networks that were promised exclusivity with WWE programming. They probably ran into similar issues in regards to America but thought it was worth buying out the contract in order to get this WWE Network up and running before Wrestlemania 30, or maybe the contracts had expired anyway. To put it in perspective, Sky Box Office, the predominant distributor or WWE PPVs in England will have contracts in place with WWE. If WWE launches the network at the price they're offering PPV buys will plummet and the network will be to blame. This will probably (I'm no lawyer) be a breach of the current existing contract and WWE could be sued. What I think WWE are doing is seeing if the network has as much demand in America as they think it could have, they're offering a 6 month deal at $9.99 a month, if it does, then they'll be much more optimistic with the expansion. They're not putting all their eggs in one basket, so to speak.

Pure speculation though.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*



LFC24 said:


> You live in paradise, that's reward enough!


What kind of paradise is it when I can't even pay to watch a PPV because it just isn't available to my region? So I'm forced to use a shitty stream because people like Vince don't think my money is good enough for him.


----------



## The_Mau (Dec 14, 2013)

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> If it's still £10 i would snap that up. I'm a bit gutted about the wait for this though especially as it's all we will f*cking hear from Cole on Raw every week.


Very good point.. Hadn't considered that... I can picture him on RAW right now...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

I'll be getting this. Think it's great value.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

the first 6 months lasts till a week after SummerSlam. So its cool that the first signup will have both WM XXX and SummerSlam.


----------



## Hart Break Kid (Oct 5, 2009)

*WWE network question*

For Uk people who don't own an xbox or playstation are they able to subscribe to it online ? kinda like the nfl offers a one off payment for a year and you just log in and stream the network if you have a good connection ?


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Nope it's all unedited footage. It's been confirmed. Blood, boobs, chairshots to the head and yes, Chris Benoit too.


Best thing I've heard!


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

Looks sick shame the UK has to wait so long for it.


----------



## RealManRegal (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: WWE network question*

It won't be in the UK til late 2014/early 2015 but when it does arrive here I imagine this will be an option, and it looks like US customers will be able to do it so no reason we won't


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Available Internationally - Late 2014/Early 2015*

Oh well, I'll wait. I just hope they don't charge us 10 quid per month here.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Nope it's all unedited footage. It's been confirmed. Blood, boobs, chairshots to the head and yes, Chris Benoit too.


Where can i read/see the confirmation of this?


----------



## ThePhenomtaker (Mar 25, 2005)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



BarneyArmy said:


> Looks sick shame the UK has to wait so long for it.


What? The UK can access the network the next day. Just download the updated wwe app on Feb 25 and purchase a subscription.


----------



## Hart Break Kid (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: WWE network question*



RealManRegal said:


> It won't be in the UK til late 2014/early 2015 but when it does arrive here I imagine this will be an option, and it looks like US customers will be able to do it so no reason we won't


Well i was hoping if theres an online subscription from the get go for us viewers then it would just be as simple as us uk folk signing up using a fake usa ip and being able to view it too ?


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*



SubZero3:16 said:


> What kind of paradise is it when I can't even pay to watch a PPV because it just isn't available to my region? So I'm forced to use a shitty stream because people like Vince don't think my money is good enough for him.




Haha, I feel ya.

But I rarely use streams anymore. I wait until the show is over and watch it on Dailymotion in good quality. Can't watch it live but whaddaya gonna do?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE network question*

These are the devices WWE Network will be available on in the United States:



> WWE Network will be available on desktops and laptops *via WWE.com*. On February 24, WWE Network will also be available through the WWE App on: Amazon’s Kindle Fire devices; Android devices such as Samsung Galaxy; iOS devices such as Apple iPad and iPhone; Roku streaming devices; Sony PlayStation® 3 and Sony PlayStation® 4; and Xbox 360. Availability on additional devices, including Xbox One and select Smart TVs, will follow this summer. For more information, go to wwe.com/devices.


I don't see why it would not be the same for UK subscribers when it eventually launches over there.


----------



## The Gorgeous One (Oct 26, 2012)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

Why do internationals have to wait 6+ months if it can be accessed via laptops? The internet isn't regional to America. 

Other than that, this looks awesome. Will there be AWA and NWA matches as well?

Does anyone know if it will be £9.99 or £6 in Uk?

Also, does anyone know how this compares to the current sky sports package?

Will be getting the WWE network for sure, this was a very good move from WWE to both help combat piracy and usher into a new age of technology of on demand streaming whenever you want. The old footage is what I'm looking forward to the most and this might actually bring some more education to the common fan of wrestling's past.


----------



## Hart Break Kid (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: WWE network question*



Clique said:


> These are the devices WWE Network will be available on in the United States:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see why it would not be the same for UK subscribers when it eventually launches over there.


yeah im sure it will come to us as regal said later but im hoping with some proxy or such we can fool the site into believing we are us residents and sign up from the launch and get it right away.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



ThePhenomtaker said:


> What? The UK can access the network the next day. Just download the updated wwe app on Feb 25 and purchase a subscription.


Will that work? i read.

25. Will WWE Network be available internationally?
Beginning Monday, February 24, WWE Network will only be available in the United States. WWE Network is scheduled to launch in the United Kingdom, Canada, Australia, New Zealand, Singapore, Hong Kong and the Nordics by the end of 2014/early 2015.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



BarneyArmy said:


> Where can i read/see the confirmation of this?


Benoit thing was confirmed a week ago. They pretty much said during the event that the shows would be Unedited, Uncut and Unaltered so no Blurred 1998-2002 WWF logo and no muted audio of WWF. Only things that will be altered is music they don't own the rights to.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



BarneyArmy said:


> Will that work? i read.
> 
> 25. Will WWE Network be available internationally?
> Beginning Monday, February 24, WWE Network will only be available in the United States. WWE Network is scheduled to launch in the United Kingdom, Canada, Australia, New Zealand, Singapore, Hong Kong and the Nordics by the end of 2014/early 2015.


It can recognize IP Addresses so it would likely pick up the DNS and know which country its from. You could all just get VPN software. People use VPN products to get Netflix outside the US.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Network Available Internationally - Late 2014/Early 2015*



Karma101 said:


> Oh well, I'll wait. I just hope they don't charge us 10 quid per month here.


Its a 6 month block with a 9.99 deduction from your account each month so they will charge you each month there is no one off payment for the year.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



BarneyArmy said:


> Where can i read/see the confirmation of this?


Check out the opening post (not just you, everyone). I updated the post with an official article from WWE.com and FAQs.



> *14. Will classic WWE content be available on WWE Network?*
> Yes, your WWE Network subscription will include access to the most comprehensive video-on-demand library featuring all WWE, WCW and ECW pay-per-views and classic matches uncut and uncensored as well as replays of Raw and SmackDown episodes. Additional content will be added regularly.





> *26. Will all content on WWE Network be PG?*
> WWE Network will contain a range of programming suitable for various audiences. Content rated TV-14 or TV-MA will be preceded by appropriate advisory messages recommending viewer discretion. Parental controls will be available for on-demand content.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



666_The_Game_666 said:


> It can recognize IP Addresses so it would likely pick up the DNS and know which country its from. You could all just get VPN software. People use VPN products to get Netflix outside the US.


Pardon the ignorance, what is VPN exactly?


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Wagg said:


> WWE holding a worldwide event announcing their own network while TNA is planning a tour of high school gyms. :ti


:ti


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



GoToSl33p said:


> Pardon the ignorance, what is VPN exactly?


Virtual Private Network. People use it to be annoynoums online and get access to content they can't through geoblocking. As I said people in countries who can't access Netflix or Hulu Plus use VPN to get access to those services. A popular one is Unblock-US which for a small fee gives you a US IP address which tricks servers into thinking you live in the US and you can get access to services only meant for the US. So with this you could get the WWE Network on launch and not have to wait for months.


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Network Available Internationally - Late 2014/Early 2015*

cant wait to get it


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



666_The_Game_666 said:


> Virtual Private Network. People use it to be annoynoums online and get access to content they can't through geoblocking. As I said people in countries who can't access Netflix or Hulu Plus use VPN to get access to those services. A popular one is Unblock-US which for a small fee gives you a US IP address which tricks servers into thinking you live in the US and you can get access to services only meant for the US. So with this you could get the WWE Network on launch and not have to wait for months.


Fair enough, you seem like you know enough, would you use this VPN if you were in my situation and live in Australia?


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> Virtual Private Network. People use it to be annoynoums online and get access to content they can't through geoblocking. As I said people in countries who can't access Netflix or Hulu Plus use VPN to get access to those services. A popular one is Unblock-US which for a small fee gives you a US IP address which tricks servers into thinking you live in the US and you can get access to services only meant for the US. So with this you could get the WWE Network on launch and not have to wait for months.


Got to have a US Credit Card for this to work most likely.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



GoToSl33p said:


> Fair enough, you seem like you know enough, would you use this VPN if you were in my situation and live in Australia?


Well I live in Australia and if I wanted the Network bad enough before the year was out I would use a service yes.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

I'm not even a big fan of the wwe currently but for the price how could you not sign up? All 12 ppvs plus a never ending archive of classic material, I'm sold.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



666_The_Game_666 said:


> Well I live in Australia and if I wanted the Network bad enough before the year was out I would use a service yes.


Oh hahahaha, sounds good. You just gonna wait it out?


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

Not at all a fan of the current product but archived footage, plus WM is enough for me to want to get it. Plus I can actually watch PPVs at a reasonable price now. Seems good for everybody.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



GoToSl33p said:


> Oh hahahaha, sounds good. You just gonna wait it out?


Probably I have enough WWE footage I want to watch. Once we get it here I will go through Nitro just because Ive seen all the RAW episodes from that period. Plus I have a lot of WWE on DVD and Blu-Ray.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



666_The_Game_666 said:


> Probably I have enough WWE footage I want to watch. Once we get it here I will go through Nitro just because Ive seen all the RAW episodes from that period. Plus I have a lot of WWE on DVD and Blu-Ray.


Yea, true might be easier just to wait it out unfortunately.


----------



## JeffHardySucks (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Network Available Internationally - Late 2014/Early 2015*

I'm surprised they are going to launch the network in Hong Kong, cause WWE doesn't have a fanbase whatsoever. 
I guess I don't have to stream or download the shows anymore.:ex:


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Available Internationally - Late 2014/Early 2015*

Anybody who has Hola installed on google chrome will likely be able to access the content. I'm gonna give it a shot at least.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

Will probably invest in this. All sounds very good. Although I doubt highly in a few years it will be the same price. Only questions I have are:

1. The $9.99 would that be converted into pounds or am I likely looking at £9.99
2. Would you be able to have it on ps3 and say android at the same time. Say im working and want to watch on my phone then go home and watch on my laptop/ps3?


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*



SubZero3:16 said:


> What kind of paradise is it when I can't even pay to watch a PPV because it just isn't available to my region? So I'm forced to use a shitty stream because people like Vince don't think my money is good enough for him.


I don't think it's on Vince really. Correct me if I'm wrong but don't foreign countries have to pay for rights to the programming? I mean, Japan finally got Raw on the air over there. Plus, I know of some countries have restrictions online.

Not saying that's your situation but WWE wants the network everywhere.. They wouldn't be who they are if they didn't.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Available Internationally - Late 2014/Early 2015*

If we can pay the euro equivalent to 10 dollars, I'd give it the 6 month shot when it launches. But if they do what every other company does and convert it straight to 10 euros, I doubt I'll do it. At that point Netflix offers better value at a lower price.

//Well, yeah. _"(plus tax where applicable)"_


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



HIGHLIGHT said:


> Will probably invest in this. All sounds very good. Although I doubt highly in a few years it will be the same price. Only questions I have are:
> 
> 1. The $9.99 would that be converted into pounds or am I likely looking at £9.99
> 2. Would you be able to have it on ps3 and say android at the same time. Say im working and want to watch on my phone then go home and watch on my laptop/ps3?


Not sure on the first one and no real answer to number two yet but I would assume everything.. Tablet, phone, PS3 and usually if there is a limit on things like this, it's 2..


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: WWE Network Available Internationally - Late 2014/Early 2015*

It'll be £10 because of tax reasons, it won't be £6. But that's still more than worth it.


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

More than likely there will be a 2 device limit, if not 1. Some people may be so cheap that they pool their money together in order to not pay the $9.99 plus tax a month. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

if wwe do end up showing the monday night wars episodes on the network, do you think they will skip the episode with triple h/kane/katie vick? :russo


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

If they could add some late night podcasts, it would be awesome. Jericho's one or Austin's


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

Hopefully we get Tough Enough as well.


----------



## Coney718 (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: What content would you like to see on the WWE network?*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> That's a REALLY good idea with Road Diaries!!!!!!! Kudos!!!!


The Road Diaries is a great idea. I'd definitely watch that.


----------



## BringIt55 (Aug 11, 2013)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



Shaska Whatley said:


> More than likely there will be a 2 device limit, if not 1. Some people may be so cheap that they pool their money together in order to not pay the $9.99 plus tax a month.


Hoping there is at least a 2 device limit, because there will be times I'll be on the road for work and the family will be back at the house. Someone will be out of luck if not. Ha.

This is a great deal and I will be signing up.


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Available Internationally - Late 2014/Early 2015*



Numberwang said:


> It'll be £10 because of tax reasons, it won't be £6. But that's still more than worth it.


I'm more than happy to pay £10.


----------



## Coney718 (Oct 11, 2010)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

The WWE Network sounds awesome. They sold me when they said we can get ALL the PPV's including Wrestlemania. A 6 month subscription is lower than the price of Wrestlemania alone so its really a no brainer. You'd be a fool to not sign up for this. February 24th cant come fast enough.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

It appears that WWE Network will be available on Apple TV without having to have an Ipad and use airplay. they gave out WWE Brand Apple TV boxes at the event.
http://inagist.com/all/421126326733393920/

Not having to have an extra device to watch on my TV (without tying up my laptop) is great because I already have an Apple TV.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

Everything in 720 HD is unbelievable. 

Really excited for this to come to the UK, probably when Sky's contract is up.


----------



## Coney718 (Oct 11, 2010)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



BringIt55 said:


> Hoping there is at least a 2 device limit, because there will be times I'll be on the road for work and the family will be back at the house. Someone will be out of luck if not. Ha.
> 
> This is a great deal and I will be signing up.


Most likely they will only allow you to watch on 1 device at a time to prevent ppl from sharing their account info with friends.


----------



## Coney718 (Oct 11, 2010)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

I predict alot of technical difficulties on launch day.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



Bookockey said:


> It appears that WWE Network will be available on Apple TV without having to have an Ipad and use airplay. they gave out WWE Brand Apple TV boxes at the event.
> http://inagist.com/all/421126326733393920/
> 
> Not having to have an extra device to watch on my TV (without tying up my laptop) is great because I already have an Apple TV.


good if true I can watch Apple Tv on the Smart TV then.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

WWE network on the iPad/iphone and PS3 

MONEY


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



BringIt55 said:


> Hoping there is at least a 2 device limit, because there will be times I'll be on the road for work and the family will be back at the house. Someone will be out of luck if not. Ha.
> 
> This is a great deal and I will be signing up.


it might be like sirius xm or netflix....you cant be loggin in twice with same username


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

Does anyone know what the accepted payment methods will be? I'm asking this because I mostly pay things online with Paypal and would like to know if Paypal will be accepted as a payment method for The Network. If anyone knows, I'll thank you in advance.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



JY57 said:


> good if true I can watch Apple Tv on the Smart TV then.


 I hope so too. I know you can use airplay with an Aplle TV but since they gave out WWE branded ones as opposed to some other device, I am hopeful they can put the app on the box just like they do with Netflix. 
Having to run everything off a phone or ipad seems more difficult than just starting it on the TV and using a remote you already use.


----------



## Hordriss (Nov 23, 2010)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



Punkholic said:


> Does anyone know what the accepted payment methods will be? I'm asking this because I mostly pay things online with Paypal and would like to know if Paypal will be accepted as a payment method for The Network. If anyone knows, I'll thank you in advance.


That hasn't been announced as far as I know, but I'd be surprised if PayPal wasn't accepted.


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



HIGHLIGHT said:


> Will probably invest in this. All sounds very good. Although I doubt highly in a few years it will be the same price. Only questions I have are:
> 
> 1. The $9.99 would that be converted into pounds or am I likely looking at £9.99
> 2. Would you be able to have it on ps3 and say android at the same time. Say im working and want to watch on my phone then go home and watch on my laptop/ps3?


I'll be amazed if it isn't £9.99 (and not the correct exchange rate of approx. £7.50), still an awesome deal, will certainly be looking into subscribing.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



Hordriss said:


> That hasn't been announced as far as I know, but I'd be surprised if PayPal wasn't accepted.


Thanks. I read the entire Q&A released by WWE and I couldn't find it anywhere. Guess we'll just have to wait until payment methods are officially announced.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: WWE Network Available Internationally - Late 2014/Early 2015*

Time for Virgin customers over here to get screwed again as I bet Sky will buy the rights to broadcast it and then not let Virgin have it.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

I love the fact that The Network will be available on the PS3. I'll finally get to watch 'Mania in HD and in the comfort of my living room! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: WWE Network Available Internationally - Late 2014/Early 2015*



Big Dog said:


> Time for Virgin customers over here to get screwed again as I bet Sky will buy the rights to broadcast it and then not let Virgin have it.


What?

It's all on desktop, laptops, consoles and on handheld devices. It's got nothing to do with TV in the UK.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



Punkholic said:


> Thanks. I read the entire Q&A released by WWE and I couldn't find it anywhere. Guess we'll just have to wait until payment methods are officially announced.


Seriously? 

8. How can I pay for WWE Network?
WWE Network can be paid for with a credit card (e.g. American Express, Discover, Master Card, Visa) or through a Pay Pal account.

...


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: WWE Network Available Internationally - Late 2014/Early 2015*



Big Dog said:


> Time for Virgin customers over here to get screwed again as I bet Sky will buy the rights to broadcast it and then not let Virgin have it.


But The Network has nothing to do with TV rights, as it will be available on different devices, isn't it? Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Divine Arion (Jan 7, 2014)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

Really looking forward to this. You can't beat $10 a month with all that content and the PPVs.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*



Lazyking said:


> I don't think it's on Vince really. Correct me if I'm wrong but don't foreign countries have to pay for rights to the programming? I mean, Japan finally got Raw on the air over there. Plus, I know of some countries have restrictions online.
> 
> Not saying that's your situation but WWE wants the network everywhere.. They wouldn't be who they are if they didn't.


That's satellite. This is the internet, two different animals. My country doesn't block me from viewing anything. Other countries sites will block it and say its for certain countries only. If they want other countries to view something then they can.

It's almost like you have to beg them to take your money or something.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



Numberwang said:


> Seriously?
> 
> 8. How can I pay for WWE Network?
> WWE Network can be paid for with a credit card (e.g. American Express, Discover, Master Card, Visa) or through a Pay Pal account.
> ...


I read the Q&A posted on Wrestlinginc last night and that wasn't on there. Thanks for the answer, this is the only doubt I had about The Network. Glad to see they will accept Paypal! Can't wait!


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Available Internationally - Late 2014/Early 2015*

get virtual US visa & VPN & you're set next month


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

This is a genius idea!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

At least 2.5 million subs. Calling it.


----------



## peter93 (Apr 27, 2010)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

Call me naive but what are the benefits of WWE network? and what actually is it

So as a UK viewer, ill have to pay for my Sky subscription and extra for the network aswell?


----------



## Sugnid (Feb 11, 2010)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

From Bryan Alvarez‏



> Bryan Alvarez‏@bryanalvarez1m
> Unconfirmed, but feeling is due to USA deal the Raw replay on Network will be Hulu style 90 minutes. #WWENetwork @WWE


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

Will I be able to get the network on the ps3 if I'm in the UK


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Available Internationally - Late 2014/Early 2015*

I'm not patient enough to wait that long, I'll get around it but I'll still be paying since $9.99 per month is £6.07 which is an absolute steal.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



dmccourt95 said:


> Will I be able to get the network on the ps3 if I'm in the UK


Of course you will, but gotta wait until next year I suppose


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



dmccourt95 said:


> Will I be able to get the network on the ps3 if I'm in the UK


Yes but not until late 2014/early 2015.

Seriously half of these questions can be answered by taking a look at the FAQ's.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



Sugnid said:


> From Bryan Alvarez‏


Well, most of the crap will most likely be cut off, so I don't think it will affect the show that much. The main and most important parts will still be in those 90 minutes, for sure.


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



peter93 said:


> Call me naive but what are the benefits of WWE network? and what actually is it
> 
> So as a UK viewer, ill have to pay for my Sky subscription and extra for the network aswell?


Pay-per-views. $9 a month for all PPVs including wrestlemania. It's a steal.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



dmccourt95 said:


> Will I be able to get the network on the ps3 if I'm in the UK


Yes, but you'll have to wait until late 2014/early 2015.


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*

Re-posting the Q&As for anyone who hasn't read it yet.




Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Yes
> 
> People need to seriously check out the video's on here instead of asking members all the time as it's the same questions over and over (understandable in such a long thread to crawl through), but yeah
> 
> ...


----------



## billie joe 182 (May 29, 2005)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



666_The_Game_666 said:


> Virtual Private Network. People use it to be annoynoums online and get access to content they can't through geoblocking. As I said people in countries who can't access Netflix or Hulu Plus use VPN to get access to those services. A popular one is Unblock-US which for a small fee gives you a US IP address which tricks servers into thinking you live in the US and you can get access to services only meant for the US. So with this you could get the WWE Network on launch and not have to wait for months.


Dont think this will work as how would you pay the subscription to the WWE if they are not offering it in your country yet? 

The reason people us it for netflix is because netflix is available in those countries already, and thus you can be billed. The vpn is just to access the different content that is available between the different netflix versions. 

Looks like we'll have to wait.


----------



## BringIt55 (Aug 11, 2013)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



Bodog said:


> it might be like sirius xm or netflix....you cant be loggin in twice with same username


The standard for Netflix is two devices at the same time, and you can pay extra for more. That works out well for us, so I'm hoping WWE Network is the same. Not trying to beat the system or anything, just hoping that it will be available on at least two devices at the same time for families. No need to try and share between multiple people/groups of friends with it only being $10/month. 

Overall, great idea and I firmly believe this will be a success. Between everyone who didn't buy PPVs before, those who did, and the few that will just by PPVs still, they will profit. Best part about it is the fact that the Attitude Era & company is not censored.


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan (Mar 5, 2012)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

So you're telling me all live PPVS are included with this 10 bucks a month subscription, at NO extra charge? Just pay the 10 a month for the Network and get all ppvs included with absolutely NO extra charge? You GOT to be KIDDING me???? WOW. 
Edit.. Obviously I must be wrong lol. How dumb could I be.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: WWE Network Revealed!*



Uerfer said:


> Re-posting the Q&As for anyone who hasn't read it yet.


I wonder how many times those videos will be shown on Raw starting next Monday...


----------



## donalder (Aug 10, 2012)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



billie joe 182 said:


> Dont think this will work as how would you pay the subscription to the WWE if they are not offering it in your country yet?
> 
> The reason people us it for netflix is because netflix is available in those countries already, and thus you can be billed. The vpn is just to access the different content that is available between the different netflix versions.
> 
> Looks like we'll have to wait.


In Spain we haven´t available Netflix and with the vpn you can buy and watch it.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

This all sounds amazing. I'm in the UK so gonna be waiting until the end of the year but I'll definitely be signing up.

So it's $9.99 per month and you get every PPV ever from WWE, WCW, ECW as well as all new shows exclusive to the network AND each PPV included each month starting with Wrestlemania 30? 

If I've got it correct, that's a phenomenal deal.


----------



## NitroThunder (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

Watching the program last night I questioned why WWE focused so much on the Attitude Era and not the last 10 years of their programming.

Aside from Cena there was little mention of the newer wrestlers that have been keeping the millions of viewers entertained for the past decade.

One must wonder whether the WWE is trying to appeal to people old enough to purchase their network.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

Is it bad that I am going to take the 25 of February off of work for this shit.


----------



## ibkyjo (Aug 6, 2012)

*What would you like to see on WWE Network*

I know some Ideas were discussed in the main Network thread but was wondering what others would like to see on the network.

I would love to see the return of Tough Enough
WWE produced Films
A Artist on Artist type show with 2 random wrestlers interviewing each other about the business. 
A road diaries show talking about craziest moments. 
A show like total Divas possibly but following some of the men on roster. 
with a feel of both of those but following some talent on the road see the goofy stuff they do during their travels. 

What would you like to see?


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: What would you like to see on WWE Network*

All I want is the library. All the other stuff will fail miserably imo


----------



## Rasfene (May 3, 2013)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

WWE is smart. This might mark a new era in wwe. Something like a boom era where they get a lot more subscribers and viewers and more people talk about wwe. Eventually, more people know about wwe and wwe becomes mainstream not just in america but all over the world...

So from pg era, we move on to "smart era".


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan (Mar 5, 2012)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



admiremyclone said:


> This all sounds amazing. I'm in the UK so gonna be waiting until the end of the year but I'll definitely be signing up.
> 
> So it's $9.99 per month and you get every PPV ever from WWE, WCW, ECW as well as all new shows exclusive to the network AND each PPV included each month starting with Wrestlemania 30?
> 
> If I've got it correct, that's a phenomenal deal.


That's my question too, someone please answer???


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

Feelin' proud to be an American this morning.


----------



## ibkyjo (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: What would you like to see on WWE Network*



PowerandGlory said:


> All I want is the library. All the other stuff will fail miserably imo


I think the library will be great and is one the main reasons I want it. 

But there is a large success of Total Divas and I feel a large part of the fans want to see more behind the scenes content.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

I'm interested as to what will be on the Network in a year/18 months time really, if they got load of ECW hardcore TV and Nitro episodes involved as well as 60's/70's/80's stuff from WCCW/NWA and all that shit. It'd be brilliant some of the GOAT heels/faces from different eras.. it depends what they can do with it. 

As much as people think McMahon is a crazy fool, he's a top class businessman and stuff like this shows. I just hope it's a success, it doesn't have a reason not to be.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



Att-Era-Kanefan said:


> That's my question too, someone please answer???


I believe that is the case. However you need to pay $60 upfront so you get the first 6 months which means both WM and Summerslam.


----------



## Broddie (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: What would you like to see on WWE Network*



PowerandGlory said:


> All I want is the library.


Me too. It's gonna be sweet to catch up with all that 70's and early 80's territory TV in the comfort of my living room. I also wouldn't mind seeing a cooking show on there as well. They could call it "CLOTHESLINE DINING with The Hulkster" :hogan2


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

This will definitely stop a lot of people from streaming it - 10 bucks a month for a continuous HD feed over a free often times glitchy (and lesser quality feed) will sound enticing to those who watch every PPV online, not to mention the backlog of what sounds like every PPV ever produced from WWE (as well as ECW and WCW). I'll be signing up for it, awesome that I will be at Elimination Chamber in Minneapolis (the last PPV not to be broadcast live on the WWE Network) the day before it launches, will be my second time at EC (made a five hour drive to Milwaukee for 2012's event, and got to go to RAW the next night in Minneapolis (which was obviously much closer))... This year's EC seems like it has far more potential than the 2012 version two years ago....


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

I don't think you pay the $60 up front. You're just tied down for at least 6 months. If you cancel during that time you'll keep paying until the 6 months is over.

I stand corrected.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...to_Change_Pay-Per-View_Talents_Concerned.html



> - As noted, the WWE Network is currently listed at $9.99 per month with a "six month purchase." As of now, that will be the only price option but it's expected that WWE can and will change that as the Network evolves.
> 
> - There will be some advertising and commercials on the Network as well as sponsorships for specific events.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



Att-Era-Kanefan said:


> That's my question too, someone please answer???


Yes its $9.99, but you have to sign up for a 6 month agreement to get that price. So when you first sign up they will bill you for $60.00. But its still a great deal and I can't wait. Its worth it for the PPV's alone, I will purchase this from day one and never use a illegal stream site again.

Bravo for the WWE making this exciting and getting some buzz back for the company :clap


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: What would you like to see on WWE Network*

I'd love it in the future for the majority of RAW/Smackdowns to be on there, with the PPV's, it'd be cool to watch the RTWM in 2001 again. 

Lots of episodes of Nitro and ECW Hardcore Wrestling.

And then maybe some older stuff, if they could go as far back as the 60's/70's/80's with AWA, WCCW, NWA etc work that'd be amazing, just to see the likes of Snuka jumping from the cage again, Georgous George's heel work, the Von Eric's. 

Then obviously your original content, it's just what they can do. Obviously I don't expect them to get the AWA stuff, but it'd be nice to see the Territories, with them not being my time but being a major role in this industry.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



Numberwang said:


> I don't think you pay the $60 up front. You're just tied down for at least 6 months. If you cancel during that time you'll keep paying until the 6 months is over.


They will charge you $60. They want the money up front and I can't see them doing it any other way.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: What would you like to see on WWE Network*



BlackaryDaggery said:


> *I'd love it in the future for the majority of RAW/Smackdowns to be on there*, with the PPV's, it'd be cool to watch the RTWM in 2001 again.



I would also like to see that, but I wonder if they would have to wait for their USA and SYFI contracts to be up other wise I can't see either Company allowing them to run the programs on the Network and kill the ratings.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



THErealLEGACY said:


> They will charge you $60. They want the money up front and I can't see them doing it any other way.


I said i stood corrected.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

It wont kill the streaming completely but it'll hurt it big time. Sixty dollars up front for 6 months for all that content is well worth it and streaming it on your TV, tablet, console, or Roku is very easy and convenient.

I could see them expanding and reaching deals with other companies to provide content other than wrestling.


----------



## ibkyjo (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: What would you like to see on WWE Network*

Do you think they will turn all their youtube shows ( JBL and Cole show, Beyond the ropes, Outside the ring) Into 30min programming?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



Att-Era-Kanefan said:


> So you're telling me all live PPVS are included with this 10 bucks a month subscription, at NO extra charge? Just pay the 10 a month for the Network and get all ppvs included with absolutely NO extra charge? You GOT to be KIDDING me???? WOW.
> Edit.. Obviously I must be wrong lol. How dumb could I be.


Yes, all PPV's are included. The only extra charge you gotta pay are taxes, which makes it a total of about $10.70/month.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: WWE Network Available Internationally - Late 2014/Early 2015*



Numberwang said:


> What?
> 
> It's all on desktop, laptops, consoles and on handheld devices. It's got nothing to do with TV in the UK.


Oh ok, well that's better at least I thought it was a dedicated channel like how we now have a F1 dedicated channel over here.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



Numberwang said:


> I said i stood corrected.


You edited it after I posted it. Obviously. fpalm


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: What would you like to see on WWE Network*



BlackaryDaggery said:


> *I'd love it in the future for the majority of RAW/Smackdowns to be on there, with the PPV's, it'd be cool to watch the RTWM in 2001 again.*
> 
> Lots of episodes of Nitro and ECW Hardcore Wrestling.
> 
> ...


Agreed, would be interesting. I'd personally love to watch the entire "Summer of Punk." Hope they have all the RAW episodes from 2011.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

If they have their catalog of WWE DVD documentaries and seasons of Raw, Nitro, NWA stuff and every PPV, and original content

as a wrestling fan, how could you not subscribe to this thing?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



Bodog said:


> If they have their catalog of WWE DVD documentaries and seasons of Raw, Nitro, NWA stuff and every PPV, and original content
> 
> as a wrestling fan, how could you not subscribe to this thing?


If they at least have every WM, I'd be pleased. Would be an amazing deal!


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

It looks like people didn't read the FAQ page:



> 9. How and when will I be billed for WWE Network?
> You will automatically be billed $9.99 every month (plus tax where applicable). The charge will show up on your bill as “WWE Network Subscription.”


----------



## kyle.thomas.west (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: WWE Network Available Internationally - Late 2014/Early 2015*

I wonder if the different time zones are one reason for the delay in bringing the Network to Europe, etc? Ultimately, they aren't going to want to have their [as an example] British customers having to watch their 24/7 channel according to American times. For example, how do you sell a product to a British consumer if you're telling them they need to be watching it at 1am onwards to get to see all the new original content?

I imagine that working out different schedules for different countries is one of the hold ups here. Just like they'll want US fans to be able to sit down at 8pm to watch their new shows, they'll want UK fans to sit down at 8pm to watch new shows. Personally, I can understand why it might be difficult for them to sort that shit out right now...just let them get the network online, and then they'll move onto this next challenge.

We'll obviously still get Raw pre-shows and such before the 1am live showing, but I suspect our UK schedule will mostly work on possibly a 1 day delay to the US? Makes the most sense.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

So I'm wondering if full old RAWs and ECWs are available for example? It says 1500hrs of content, but could this just be matches?


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Available Internationally - Late 2014/Early 2015*

I'll wait a couple months after the WWE Network is up, hopefully by then someone has figured out how to succesfully subscribe to the Network from a foreign country.

Just reading about what they'll offer for those 10 dollars has gotten me all excited even though I can't even get it haha.


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

Am I the only one that is looking forward to NWA Pro and Worldwide Wrestling?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



ibkyjo said:


> I know some Ideas were discussed in the main Network thread but was wondering what others would like to see on the network.
> 
> I would love to see the return of Tough Enough
> WWE produced Films
> ...


Considering how successful Colt Cabana's podcast has been and then, more recently, Steve Austin's podcast has been I'm surprised they haven't already started doing something like this. Considering you can produce content like this at a low cost I would expect to see something like that in the future.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



Punkholic said:


> If they at least have every WM, I'd be pleased. Would be an amazing deal!


every wrestlemania would be awesome

but look. WWE owns a majority of the major wrestling libraries. 

i remember in college i used to watch the AWA show on espn classic. it came on every week.
now imagine having all this stuff on demand. 


just wish they had the memphis tapes or something


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Available Internationally - Late 2014/Early 2015*

What about Mexico?


----------



## ibkyjo (Aug 6, 2012)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



TaylorFitz said:


> Considering how successful Colt Cabana's podcast has been and then, more recently, Steve Austin's podcast has been I'm surprised they haven't already started doing something like this. Considering you can produce content like this at a low cost I would expect to see something like that in the future.


I agree the format is simple and the cost is extremely inexpensive. I think a lot of fans would love to see it.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

I wish the NBA would do something like this. I want to rewatch Derrick Rose's MVP season.

:mark:


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



Shaska Whatley said:


> Am I the only one that is looking forward to NWA Pro and Worldwide Wrestling?


Nope! I am hoping they put as much of the territory stuff as they can onto the Network. Would love to see some stuff from the 70's and 80's with Harley Race etc...


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network. UK Fans - Late 2014/Early 2015*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Aww man, I really do hope you get it, I really do!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh right, i didn't realise you could watch raw and smackdown on the network after they had aired on tv. in that case i wouldn't mind, even if i had to wait 24 hours to see them that's a great deal for 10 pounds a month. means i can get rid of sky :cheer one question though, if you do it through an xbox (i have one but don't really go on it) does that mean i can still watch it on my tv instead of a laptop and would i need xbox live ?


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan (Mar 5, 2012)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

Why would you need to pay 60 up front so you get the 1st 6 months which includes WrestleMania? Cant you just start by paying the 10 bucks a month, every month? Or do you have to pay it like that, 60 dollars plus tax for every 6 months? Obviously that's a GREAT deal, just thought I'd ask if you have to start out by paying the 60 up front.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network Available Internationally - Late 2014/Early 2015*

At $9.99 per month, it's an absolute must buy. I'm going to be purchasing/downloading it with my PS3, so I can watch it on my HDTV. I'm pretty pumped that we can watch all of the past WWF, WCW, and ECW PPVs, whenever we want. I can't wait. :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Available Internationally - Late 2014/Early 2015*

the price is simply awesome

I hope it'll also be launched here in Germany and the price will be just as good then.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



Att-Era-Kanefan said:


> Why would you need to pay 60 up front so you get the 1st 6 months which includes WrestleMania? Cant you just start by paying the 10 bucks a month, every month? Or do you have to pay it like that, 60 dollars plus tax for every 6 months? Obviously that's a GREAT deal, just thought I'd ask if you have to start out by paying the 60 up front.


Unless I missed a report, all signs (and logic) dictates that you're just paying $9.99/month--no upfront fees. So it's $60 total technically (if you want to see the math like that), but you're never going to pay any more than $9.99 every month. However, you are committed to paying that $9.99/month for six months. WWE has you for a $60 commitment over the course of the six months, but they're never going to explicitly charge you $60 all at once. You can't cancel or just not pay until those six months are over--you'll still be charged if you try not to pay (and possible/probably incur an additional charge if you fail to pay on time).


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Available Internationally - Late 2014/Early 2015*



DoubtGin said:


> the price is simply awesome
> 
> I hope it'll also be launched here in Germany and the price will be just as good then.


If Singapore gets it I'm pretty sure we will get it eventually


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: WWE Network Available Internationally - Late 2014/Early 2015*

*The more I think about this, the less I can believe it. It's such a great offer, I wonder what profits will look like in 5 years time compared to now...*


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan (Mar 5, 2012)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



Emotion Blur said:


> Unless I missed a report, all signs (and logic) dictates that you're just paying $9.99/month--no upfront fees. So it's $60 total technically (if you want to see the math like that), but you're never going to pay any more than $9.99 every month. However, you are committed to paying that $9.99/month for six months. WWE has you for a $60 commitment over the course of the six months, but they're never going to explicitly charge you $60 all at once. You can't cancel or just not pay until those six months are over--you'll still be charged if you try not to pay (and possible/probably incur an additional charge if you fail to pay on time).


That's exactly how I took it too, thanks very much for the reply!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

Something important to note is that there has been no official word (to my knowledge) on any of the weekly shows or any non-WWE/WCW/ECW shows being included. It's entirely possible, due to what has been stated (and the wording of the FAQ) we will not get any of the past Raw/SD/Nitro/etc. weeklies or any promotion not explicitly labelled WWF/WWE/WCW/ECW (for example, NWA or JCP, even if its lineage leads to WCW). The NWA/JCP/etc. I'm not concerned about and I think the failure to mention any non-WWE/WCW/ECW programming is just for the sake of brevity and because they're obviously the biggest names. But not saying anything about the weeklies (beyond replays of current day programming) is INCREDIBLY worrying. I think a lot of us are making an assumption on how much content we're actually getting (due to many posts that I've seen here confirming the weeklies) and the failure to include any information about past weeklies on WWE's part leads me to believe we WILL NOT be getting them, just the PPV's (not that I'm complaining about the Network, still an amazing deal I will for sure be purchasing).


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

Steph said on stage that past Raw & SD's would be available.

& that more content would be added regularly.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

Does this mean buyrates will do absolute shit now?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



Numberwang said:


> Steph said on stage that past Raw & SD's would be available.
> 
> & that more content would be added regularly.


I think Austin's part confirmed it. He said everyone can relive the Attitude Era uncensored/unedited so that must mean they will include past shows too.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



Numberwang said:


> Steph said on stage that past Raw & SD's would be available.
> 
> & that more content would be added regularly.


Shit, did she? Do you by chance have an exact quote? I can't seem to find the announcement video.



Choke2Death said:


> I think Austin's part confirmed it. He said everyone can relive the Attitude Era uncensored/unedited so that must mean they will include past shows too.


I did pick up on that, but as time went on (and due to them failing to mention it anywhere else), I figured he was just referring to the PPV's or "classic matches."


----------



## ibkyjo (Aug 6, 2012)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



Emotion Blur said:


> Something important to note is that there has been no official word (to my knowledge) on any of the weekly shows or any non-WWE/WCW/ECW shows being included. It's entirely possible, due to what has been stated (and the wording of the FAQ) we will not get any of the past Raw/SD/Nitro/etc. weeklies or any promotion not explicitly labelled WWF/WWE/WCW/ECW (for example, NWA or JCP, even if its lineage leads to WCW). The NWA/JCP/etc. I'm not concerned about and I think the failure to mention any non-WWE/WCW/ECW programming is just for the sake of brevity and because they're obviously the biggest names. But not saying anything about the weeklies (beyond replays of current day programming) is INCREDIBLY worrying. I think a lot of us are making an assumption on how much content we're actually getting (due to many posts that I've seen here confirming the weeklies) and the failure to include any information about past weeklies on WWE's part leads me to believe we WILL NOT be getting them, just the PPV's (not that I'm complaining about the Network, still an amazing deal I will for sure be purchasing).



I agree with you on this. I do think there is a possibility in the future and from a business stand point they will not give it all to us upfront. Though they have the library it will be best for business if they hold off on things to release down the road to continue to bring in more subscribers.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

*I'm very excited to see reviews of the Network form you guys in the States, you lucky bastards.*


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



Waffelz said:


> Does this mean buyrates will do absolute shit now?


Yeah pretty much. This deal basically means buy WrestleMania at $60 (that a lot of people were going to do anyway) and get for free six months of archives streaming+PPVs+pre&post raw&sd broadcasts+their network exclusive tv shows, etc. 

They're going to make a ridiculous amount of money on this because everyone will be getting it, I don't know how you could call yourself a wwe fan without taking this offer. Honestly while there will always be streams of the ppvs, the convenience of wwe network will outdo it. at ten bucks a month, it's a steal... i'd have paid 20.

So yeah, anyone who buys a ppv through... pay per view... is an idiot after 2/24... or doesn't live in the US lolol


A better question: 2/24 is the night after the Elimination Chamber. If WWE network includes all PPVs, why buy EC if you can watch it 12 hours later on your WWE network subscription


----------



## Quintana (Apr 12, 2013)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

I almost feel like this is too good to be true, even if you're casual fan this is a no brainer. I do expect the price to go up at some point down the road, but as long as it stays under $20/month I'm in. If this takes off like they hope, it won't be long before others follow. If you're a NFL fan imagine if they moved NFL Network to a streaming service, but with instant access to every game live or at your discretion. This is a major step in the right direction especially for people looking to cut the cord from Comcast, Time Warner Cable etc.


----------



## The Crypt Keeper (Apr 28, 2003)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

For $9.99 a month this is a great deal. Now I won't even bother getting torrents of PPVs.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

I honestly expected the price to be 15.99. I'm sure fans would have still gotten it.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: WWE Network Available Internationally - Late 2014/Early 2015*

So will this be similar To netflix in terms that I can log on from computer if I want too or xbox in the other room and such? Or will they limit it to one device only?


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

.....It's begun!






Prepare for every week of WWE programming to have a several minute long segment that's nothing more than what's in the video above!


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

http://pwinsider.com/article/82725/...-launching-the-network-when-they-are.html?p=1



> 2014 is going to be an incredibly interesting year for pro wrestling. The landscape will change as much, if not more, than it did in 2001.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

So will this be similar To netflix in terms that I can log on from computer if I want too or xbox in the other room and such? Or will they limit it to one device only?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

can you watch PPVs live or only after they aired?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



Tokyo4Life said:


> So will this be similar To netflix in terms that I can log on from computer if I want too or xbox in the other room and such? Or will they limit it to one device only?


No confirmation on multiple devices beyond a "second screen" feature that allows you to watch live content on one device while a second device will display additional info like Tweets, backstories, etc (shown around 4:20 in the Demonstration video). However there is nothing to suggest that you can watch completely different content on that second screen. A lot of us are curious as to how WWE plans to limit sharing (whether through a two-device maximum, IP blocking, etc.)



DoubtGin said:


> can you watch PPVs live or only after they aired?


Both.


----------



## ibkyjo (Aug 6, 2012)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



dougnums said:


> at ten bucks a month, it's a steal... i'd have paid 20.



Dont say that they will hear you


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Available Internationally - Late 2014/Early 2015*

I sure hope I dont have to wait a full year for it to launch in Sweden. Really cant wait to have it. Finally I can watch ppvs,raws and nxt on my flatscreen live instead of downloading it from piratebay on to my 14 inch laptop. Imagine the profits though. Lets say they get 50 milion subscribers which shouldnt be too hard since theres atleast that many fans watching on a regular basis. Thats half a billion profit every damn month. I dont even think they make half a billion profit annually now. Should be a win-win unless people are so cheap theyre not buying it.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

We all knew it was coming but this really is such a big deal. It also sounds amazing and I can't wait for it to hit my neck of the woods. I think I'll dump my Sky Sports subscription and give the money directly to WWE. It's a no brainer trade considering the wealth of content, all the PPV's etc. Since I don't watch Raw until Tuesdays any way, getting the rerun isn't a problem. 

The Network Era is upon us. 

:vince2


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Available Internationally - Late 2014/Early 2015*



MrJohnSherry said:


> I really don't understand why they aren't doing a global release, it is borderline idiotic. Although, I have come to expect this from WWE. Shaft anyone from outside the US. I wouldn't be surprised if it was £15 or more per month when it arrives in the UK.





Karma101 said:


> Oh well, I'll wait. I just hope they don't charge us 10 quid per month here.





Numberwang said:


> It'll be £10 because of tax reasons, it won't be £6. But that's still more than worth it.


I don't know why you guys are saying this, Netflix works out the same in US/UK conversions so no reason why this shouldn't do, if it does, it wouldn't be WWE's doing, that's for sure, there is no reason as to why other countries would be paying more than the US, PPV's work out around the same price between UK/US also.



Big Dog said:


> Time for Virgin customers over here to get screwed again as I bet Sky will buy the rights to broadcast it and then not let Virgin have it.


Nothing to do with TV rights, so that won't happen, it's not even going through TV companies, other than the live Raw and Smackdown's being aired first (for now I guess until an eventual move over time)



kyle.thomas.west said:


> I wonder if the different time zones are one reason for the delay in bringing the Network to Europe, etc? Ultimately, they aren't going to want to have their [as an example] British customers having to watch their 24/7 channel according to American times. For example, how do you sell a product to a British consumer if you're telling them they need to be watching it at 1am onwards to get to see all the new original content?
> 
> I imagine that working out different schedules for different countries is one of the hold ups here. Just like they'll want US fans to be able to sit down at 8pm to watch their new shows, they'll want UK fans to sit down at 8pm to watch new shows. Personally, I can understand why it might be difficult for them to sort that shit out right now...just let them get the network online, and then they'll move onto this next challenge.
> 
> We'll obviously still get Raw pre-shows and such before the 1am live showing, but I suspect our UK schedule will mostly work on possibly a 1 day delay to the US? Makes the most sense.


Well Raw and Smackdown won't be live on the channel, they'll be there to watch afterwards on the network as a catch up service to click when you want to, so all that will be the same, same with PPV's due to it being live from the US, it'll be the same but is available on catch up straight away anyway, so it makes no difference, in fact you have the option to watch it live or when you wake up in the morning if you get tired ... it's beauty!

Same goes with all the shows that they're putting on there 



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> oh right, i didn't realise you could watch raw and smackdown on the network after they had aired on tv. in that case i wouldn't mind, even if i had to wait 24 hours to see them that's a great deal for 10 pounds a month. means i can get rid of sky :cheer one question though, if you do it through an xbox (i have one but don't really go on it) does that mean i can still watch it on my tv instead of a laptop and would i need xbox live ?


Shouldn't be £10 a month though, not sure why people are throwing that out there when they don't even know that (same how people were throwing it out before that Wrestlemania wouldn't be on the network, PPV's won't be on the Network, believe it when they see it etc.. specially that Lannister guy who was slagging it all off, though how wrong is he (again)), but yeah you do need Xbox live no doubt, however this is a Microsoft thing, you have to have Xbox live to use Netflix (not sure why Microsoft feel they can charge us to use free services or other people's services like, it's bullshit) ... however if you get a PS3, you won't need to buy anything more, such as live for example ... you'll just download the app and subscribe to the Network, in other words, it's only Xbox you'll have to pay extra for to be able to use it, cause they charge you for the access to them, where as playstation don't.



just1988 said:


> *The more I think about this, the less I can believe it. It's such a great offer, I wonder what profits will look like in 5 years time compared to now...*


Evidently a lot better, less to pay out, more will be willing to pay (not many are going to deny this now, you can't) and all extra revenue will be theirs as well as fan increase as it's going to draw in old school fans and fans of other wrestling organisations too, who quite possibly may hook on to the current product also, which then means more merchandise sales, house show sales, so on and so forth, it's nothing but absolute win here for the WWE and for us.



Tokyo4Life said:


> So will this be similar To netflix in terms that I can log on from computer if I want too or xbox in the other room and such? Or will they limit it to one device only?


It'll no doubt be limited to so many devices (rightly so), otherwise people would be sharing and selling accounts, so they must limit them, and I hope they do.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

Just remember that most people with high speed internet are dependent on the big cable operators to get it. Expect this to lead to bandwith changes. I will be interested to see if the network can handle the traffic. The cable company is not going to sell you internet at the current rate if more networks go this way, they are not going to lose money.
Remember WWE is in partnership with Comcast, are they going to cost Comcast huge bandwith use or give them a reason to up rates?


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

Incredible value, Especially for PPV. Why does the UK always have to wait so long!


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



dxbender said:


> .....It's begun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Michael Cole deserves more credit than he gets, but holy crap he says "WWE" in the most infuriating way. Stop enunciating the W's so aggressively.


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

Bookockey said:


> Just remember that most people with high speed internet are dependent on the big cable operators to get it. Expect this to lead to bandwith changes. I will be interested to see if the network can handle the traffic. The cable company is not going to sell you internet at the current rate if more networks go this way, they are not going to lose money.
> Remember WWE is in partnership with Comcast, are they going to cost Comcast huge bandwith use or give them a reason to up rates?


This sis why I am getting Google Fiber.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## THEUNDERTAKERNO1 (Sep 29, 2007)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

Looks cool.


----------



## godgers12 (Apr 29, 2013)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

my current cable company only allows in my area a shitty 6mb speed, when I use my on demand for Directv I cant really watch live because it will buffer and obv that is annoying. Now I am only using wireless, if I use Ethernet direct from laptop to router to stream these events is 6mb enough for a good quality stream with no interruption?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



NitroThunder said:


> Watching the program last night I questioned why WWE focused so much on the Attitude Era and not the last 10 years of their programming.
> 
> Aside from Cena there was little mention of the newer wrestlers that have been keeping the millions of viewers entertained for the past decade.
> 
> One must wonder whether the WWE is trying to appeal to people old enough to purchase their network.


Only Stone Cold's section did really, and this is because so many people have been moaning about footage being edited (and like always, most saying 'It will be edited, you're an idiot if you think it won't blah blah' in their know it all ways ... but how wrong were they eh?) ... however I think this is why they had that section there because it's the most obvious section of WWE's history that people will ask about being edited or not, it's a big selling point for them and also a big slap in the face to those who slagged WWE off for never doing this cause they don't care blah blah



Hag said:


> Is it bad that I am going to take the 25 of February off of work for this shit.


No, it's great haha 



ibkyjo said:


> I know some Ideas were discussed in the main Network thread but was wondering what others would like to see on the network.
> 
> I would love to see the return of Tough Enough
> WWE produced Films
> ...


I'd like to see some of the films also. I think they probably will do at some point, things like The Marine for example, specially as they'll have been out a while on DVD then.



Rasfene said:


> WWE is smart. This might mark a new era in wwe. Something like a boom era where they get a lot more subscribers and viewers and more people talk about wwe. Eventually, more people know about wwe and wwe becomes mainstream not just in america but all over the world...
> 
> So from pg era, we move on to "smart era".


They're awesome, we're very lucky to have the product we love run by them.



PowerandGlory said:


> All I want is the library. All the other stuff will fail miserably imo


I want the new stuff, as do many, think you're judging this from your own perspective.



BlackaryDaggery said:


> I believe that is the case. However you need to pay $60 upfront so you get the first 6 months which means both WM and Summerslam.





THErealLEGACY said:


> Yes its $9.99, but you have to sign up for a 6 month agreement to get that price. So when you first sign up they will bill you for $60.00. But its still a great deal and I can't wait. Its worth it for the PPV's alone, I will purchase this from day one and never use a illegal stream site again.
> 
> Bravo for the WWE making this exciting and getting some buzz back for the company :clap





THErealLEGACY said:


> They will charge you $60. They want the money up front and I can't see them doing it any other way.


Already been said over and over again, it's also in the FAQ's, you're billed monthly.



BlackaryDaggery said:


> I'd love it in the future for the majority of RAW/Smackdowns to be on there, with the PPV's, it'd be cool to watch the RTWM in 2001 again.
> 
> Lots of episodes of Nitro and ECW Hardcore Wrestling.
> 
> ...


They confirmed that Raw/SD goes on there after it's been aired so it will do.




Punkholic said:


> Agreed, would be interesting. I'd personally love to watch the entire "Summer of Punk." Hope they have all the RAW episodes from 2011.


They're apparently planning another summer of Punk this year aren't they? 



Waffelz said:


> Does this mean buyrates will do absolute shit now?


Buy rates are irrelevant now, they'll be earning WAY more money through this anyway, talking about buy rates is like talking about Teletext.



ibkyjo said:


> I agree with you on this. I do think there is a possibility in the future and from a business stand point they will not give it all to us upfront. Though they have the library it will be best for business if they hold off on things to release down the road to continue to bring in more subscribers.


Not really, it's a huge selling point, if they didn't the posts would be 'I'm not signing up till they put more on' ... you'd get more of that I guarantee.

Besides new footage is added all the time and new content is always being developed, so it's always on going, which is great!



dxbender said:


> .....It's begun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep and to be honest, reading through this here, I don't blame them for repeating things all the time, the WWE Network info has already been out there and is completely unmissable, yet people are still repeating and asking the same questions, including asking about if it'll be through TV companies still fpalm

WWE have to do this because the majority of the people take forever and are slow to catch on, them repeating things is probably why they're so successful and reaching out to all those people who take forever to catch on.



Starbuck said:


> We all knew it was coming but this really is such a big deal. It also sounds amazing and I can't wait for it to hit my neck of the woods. I think I'll dump my Sky Sports subscription and give the money directly to WWE. It's a no brainer trade considering the wealth of content, all the PPV's etc. Since I don't watch Raw until Tuesdays any way, getting the rerun isn't a problem.
> 
> The Network Era is upon us.
> 
> :vince2


You're not wrong  Sky is old news anyway, no one hardly has it any more and everyone is getting rid these days anyway, it's just way too expensive on not even worth it at all, in the UK people get enough with Freeview now and don't have to pay anything extra, Sky has nothing worth paying £40 - £80 a month for, it's surprising they're still in business. (Pubs and bars is their earner as they have to pay more too)


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

I'm curious to see how many people who usually torrent the PPVs, will just go ahead and pay the $10 a month. It seems to good to be true that the WWE will just be giving their PPVs away that cheap. I'm curious how many commercials they will include on their past content? Or if they will include commercials on their PPV broadcasts? Personally, I would be willing to pay extra if I could go completely commercial free.


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



Deebow said:


> I'm curious to see how many people who usually torrent the PPVs, will just go ahead and pay the $10 a month. It seems to good to be true that the WWE will just be giving their PPVs away that cheap. I'm curious how many commercials they will include on their past content? Or if they will include commercials on their PPV broadcasts? Personally, I would be willing to pay extra if I could go completely commercial free.


It will be mostly ad free.

As far as people who torrent, most of them will probably buy into it. Only people who are cheapskates would not buy into this for 10 and change a month.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Only Stone Cold's section did really, and this is because so many people have been moaning about footage being edited (and like always, most saying 'It will be edited, you're an idiot if you think it won't blah blah' in their know it all ways ... but how wrong were they eh?) ... however I think this is why they had that section there because it's the most obvious section of WWE's history that people will ask about being edited or not, it's a big selling point for them and also a big slap in the face to those who slagged WWE off for never doing this cause they don't care blah blah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, I meant like older episodes, Attitude/Ruthless Agression Era RAW's/Smackdown's so I could end up watching like the build-ups to the PPV's on the network. I'm sure more types of programming will be put on the Network in the future anyway!


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Nov 12, 2011)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

I think the network will flop. I think it'll be canceled after the first 6 months since nowhere near the amount of people they think will buy it, will. I'd guess only around 500,000 will. The network also stops match and ppv DVD sells and cuts the price of ppvs down to 1/6th and the money from the network will also be used to pay for the original TV shows on there. It could also hurt TV ratings.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

Just been watching the Cena video:






Emphasis on the clock striking zero obviously, but I wonder whether the last few minutes (i.e. from 11:05 EST to 11:10 EST) will be simulcast on the USA Network and the WWE Network?

Would be cool if the clock striking zero was seen on both sides, and also makes me wonder if someone could return as soon as the clock strikes zero, thus becoming the first person to be seen on the network *cough* Hulk Hogan *cough*.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



Deebow said:


> I'm curious to see how many people who usually torrent the PPVs, will just go ahead and pay the $10 a month. It seems to good to be true that the WWE will just be giving their PPVs away that cheap. I'm curious how many commercials they will include on their past content? Or if they will include commercials on their PPV broadcasts? Personally, *I would be willing to pay extra if I could go completely commercial free*.


I'm sure that will be an option down the road.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> They're apparently planning another summer of Punk this year aren't they?


Looks like they are, but I doubt it will be as good as the original one. Even if it is, I'd love to relive that summer of 2011. It was a great time to be a Punk mark.


----------



## wfte (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Available Internationally - Late 2014/Early 2015*

If the delay to the UK is down to any existing contract with Sky, could they not offer the network to the UK but block access to anything Sky have contracts for (PPVs etc) until the contract expires? At least this would still give the UK fans access to all the back catalogue stuff which wouldn't affect the Sky contract.


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



Roger Rabbit said:


> I think the network will flop. I think it'll be canceled after the first 6 months since nowhere near the amount of people they think will buy it, will. I'd guess only around 500,000 will. The network also stops match and ppv DVD sells and cuts the price of ppvs down to 1/6th and the money from the network will also be used to pay for the original TV shows on there. It could also hurt TV ratings.


What on earth have you been drinking? The Network is getting praise from everbody, even people who haven't even watched the WWE product in years want to get the network.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



Shaska Whatley said:


> This sis why I am getting Google Fiber.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


 Google Fiber will be a boom to the Network, but it is far from widely available. Most people are going to be tied to a cable company for the forseeable future to get sufficient speed to stream this reliably. Maybe larger cities have independent internet sources that can provide the service, but most do not.


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

Anyone have a link to the full press conference?


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



Roger Rabbit said:


> I think the network will flop. I think it'll be canceled after the first 6 months since nowhere near the amount of people they think will buy it, will. I'd guess only around 500,000 will. The network also stops match and ppv DVD sells and cuts the price of ppvs down to 1/6th and the money from the network will also be used to pay for the original TV shows on there. It could also hurt TV ratings.


500k would actually be a good amount to start off with. Especially considering it's ONLY USA who'll be buying the WWE Network for the next several months. Eliminating all the PPV buyrates and trying to get WWE Network to "break-even" would be about 1.5M people or so subscribing per year. If WWE can get at least 500k from USA and over 1M from the rest of the world, they'll be in great shape.

I really do see them getting over 1M people buying the network worldwide. Considering how many fans they have outside of the USA,I can see this happening.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



DoubtGin said:


> can you watch PPVs live or only after they aired?


I'm 100% sure they'll be streamed live. Not sure if there will be encore presentations, though, but there most likely will.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Available Internationally - Late 2014/Early 2015*



wfte said:


> If the delay to the UK is down to any existing contract with Sky, could they not offer the network to the UK but block access to anything Sky have contracts for (PPVs etc) until the contract expires? At least this would still give the UK fans access to all the back catalogue stuff which wouldn't affect the Sky contract.


That would make it difficult for them though because the network is all run live from one place, where as doing this, they'd have to have a completely new set up running, meaning double the costs, double the employment etc. etc.

It's a great thought, I understand where you're coming from but what would they do when a PPV is airing in the US or something, they'd have to create another broadcast centre to cover those few hours just to put something on air for us.

I'm just really hoping they get it sorted for us sooner rather than later really


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

It's just crazy how much money Vince can make though if he gets a decent sum of subscribers.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: WWE Network Available Internationally - Late 2014/Early 2015*

I cant believe it's so cheap for what it is (assuming that the UK price reflects the US one) so it's a must buy for every fan of the WWE. Wish it was coming a little sooner, but I'm sure it'll be well worth the wait. At least getting it later means that we'll have a better idea of what it contains, how it works and other peoples reviews of it too.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



BlackaryDaggery said:


> It's just crazy how much money Vince can make though if he gets a decent sum of subscribers.


Well someone said they need around 90,000 for this or something, the WWE Network Facebook page alone has over 92,000, which I'm guessing the majority of those will be subscribers, I also think that at least 85 - 90 percent of their customers also won't be looking up the WWE Network page on Facebook to click like on it (they'll be on the main WWE at best), so it's gonna be huge.

And, it's going to continue to grow as more people become aware, more countries become available, more content is being added etc..


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Well someone said they need around 90,000 for this or something, the WWE Network Facebook page alone has over 92,000, which I'm guessing the majority of those will be subscribers, I also think that at least 85 - 90 percent of their customers also won't be looking up the WWE Network page on Facebook to click like on it (they'll be on the main WWE at best), so it's gonna be huge.
> 
> And, it's going to continue to grow as more people become aware, more countries become available, more content is being added etc..


Lets say WWE gets about 3.5M buys per year. Average that out to like $50 per person and that's 175M(not entirely sure how much of that money will be going directly to WWE).

So assuming people buy WWE Network for entire year, that's $120 per person,meaning it's slightly under 1.5M people per year needs to get WWE Network for WWE to match their PPV buyrate total. Like I said, I'm not sure how much money WWE gets from the PPVs(since I believe they do have to pay the Pay Per View people for even having the WWE event...), so the number to "break-even" could be even less.

But with people paying for WWE Network, I wonder if that means less PPVs,since WWE obviously has no use for so many PPVs anymore


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



dxbender said:


> Lets say WWE gets about 3.5M buys per year. Average that out to like $50 per person and that's 175M(not entirely sure how much of that money will be going directly to WWE).
> 
> So assuming people buy WWE Network for entire year, that's $120 per person,meaning it's slightly under 1.5M people per year needs to get WWE Network for WWE to match their PPV buyrate total. Like I said, I'm not sure how much money WWE gets from the PPVs(since I believe they do have to pay the Pay Per View people for even having the WWE event...), so the number to "break-even" could be even less.
> 
> But with people paying for WWE Network, I wonder if that means less PPVs,since WWE obviously has no use for so many PPVs anymore


Yeah, plus people forget that they will also earn from advertising, sponsorships etc they will no doubt put on (rightly so), and the fact they now have less to pay out with other TV companies taking a chunk of their profits, such as box office and PPV's for example.

They also already said 12 PPV's a year too, you have to remember they're making loads of money on these with ticket sales and arena merchandise also, plus fans will come to the network of other organisations (ECW, AWA, WCW etc) for that footage, and no doubt a big percentage of them will hook onto today's product also, which again means more ticket sales, more merch sales etc..from them too.

It's a total win/win situation for them and for us.


----------



## GrapplingAddict (Dec 12, 2011)

Those of you in the UK who want the network at launch, just create an American PSN account on your PS3/PS4 and buy a subscription to the network. It should work.

P.S. Why did Michael Cole say "all 12 PPVs" in the video. I thought it was still 16?


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Yeah, plus people forget that they will also earn from advertising, sponsorships etc they will no doubt put on (rightly so), and the fact they now have less to pay out with other TV companies taking a chunk of their profits, such as box office and PPV's for example.
> 
> It's a total win/win situation for them and for us.


Another thing is that there might also be people who will still be buying the PPV from their cable/satellite provider(in 2014,it means those not in USA,but from 2015,it'll mean those who still don't get WWE Network in their country,or those who aren't getting the network,but will still be paying for PPVs(which might only be like a few dozen people)), so WWE gets money ontop of WWE Network subscriptions.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



GrapplingAddict said:


> Those of you in the UK who want the network at launch, just create a American PSN account on your PS3/PS4 and buy a subscription to the network. It should work.
> 
> P.S. Why did Michael Cole say "all 12 PPVs" in the video. I thought it was still 16?


I don't think this would work for us unfortunately as we wouldn't have the app available to download, and also credit card details being UK too, probably wouldn't be accepted for now.



dxbender said:


> Another thing is that there might also be people who will still be buying the PPV from their cable/satellite provider(in 2014,it means those not in USA,but from 2015,it'll mean those who still don't get WWE Network in their country,or those who aren't getting the network,but will still be paying for PPVs(which might only be like a few dozen people)), so WWE gets money ontop of WWE Network subscriptions.


Yep, until that fades out completely for them and they can do away with them totally, again saving money (No TV company fee's)


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



Deebow said:


> I'm curious to see how many people who usually torrent the PPVs, will just go ahead and pay the $10 a month. It seems to good to be true that the WWE will just be giving their PPVs away that cheap. I'm curious how many commercials they will include on their past content? Or if they will include commercials on their PPV broadcasts? Personally, I would be willing to pay extra if I could go completely commercial free.


I'd rather go this route than bother with those crappy feeds that cut in and out on you. So $10 is a total steal to me. Even if they add commercials in, I can deal with that. $10 a month vs. $55+.


----------



## l3urger (Nov 30, 2013)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

Cool.


----------



## wrestlingfan985 (Dec 17, 2013)

*Question about the WWE Network?*

During the Press Conference they said if we decide to get the WWE Network we will get the PPV's. Will we get to watch them live as they happen or after the PPV is over???


----------



## Really? (Jun 28, 2011)

Live.
In HD.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wrestlingfan985 (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: Question about the WWE Network?*

Damn $9.99 a month is a great deal you can't beat that.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

A few financial bits and some interesting tidbits (my bold): http://www.twst.com/update/34556-ww...twork-provides-significant-earnings-potential



> We believe that a premium subscription model delivered through OTT digital distribution is the best approach in the U.S. to capitalize on our fans' commitment to our brand, their desire for more WWE content, and their propensity for consuming video content on alternative digital platforms. Our consumer research indicates that a high proportion of U.S. and international television viewers have an affinity for WWE content. This research indicates that in the U.S., *approximately 53% of television households have an affinity for WWE content (i.e., 62 million homes including lapsed fans), two-thirds of which (41 million homes) are characterized as active households, including passionate and casual viewers*. Our research also indicates that *an additional 18% of U.S. television households, or 21 million homes, include lapsed fans that we have the potential to re-engage with our content*
> 
> Fans can subscribe to WWE Network beginning at 9am ET on Monday, February 24 at WWE.com, and for a limited time will be offered a free one week trial. *Based on our market research, we estimate that a fully distributed domestic pay network could ultimately attract between 2 million and 3 million subscribers at a "steady state." These subscriber estimates derive from a current base of approximately 47 million WWE broadband households in the U.S. (which is projected to grow to 52 million households in "steady state" including lapsed fans).* These take-rates are based on extensive consumer research and the value proposition for a network that reflects the inclusion of our pay-per-view events, including WrestleMania, as well as compelling new original content, reality programming, in-ring shows and a vast video-on-demand library that leverages the tremendous appeal of WWE's historic content. The research indicates that a WWE network offering would drive significant consumer interest (including households that currently do not purchase pay-per-view events). At a price per month of $9.99, this would represent revenue to WWE of between $225 million and $350 million and incremental OIBDA between $50 million and $150 million at a "steady state."
> 
> Actual results are contingent on several factors, including the necessity of entering into additional platform distribution agreements. Financial results of the network could vary materially from the expected range based on the rate of subscriber adoption and churn rates, as well as changes in pricing, promotion levels and distribution terms. *Reaching a range of 2 million to 3 million subscribers at "steady state", assumes a subscriber ramp that reaches 1 million to 2 million subscribers by year-end 2014.* Although we will continue to offer our pay-per-view events to consumers on anà la carte basis through current providers, there is risk that not all providers will continue to transmit our pay-per-view programming. We expect the network will reduce OIBDA and net income in 2014 as the initial ramp in subscribers and revenue is not likely to be sufficient to offset both the foregone pay-per-view revenue and the incremental, direct expenses associated with a network launch, such as programming, marketing, customer service and content delivery costs. Ultimately, we believe the network represents a sizable economic opportunity in the U.S. and internationally. WWE Network is expected to launch in the United Kingdom, Canada, Australia, New Zealand, Singapore, Hong Kong and the Nordics by the end of 2014/early 2015.


So their aim is ~1.5 million subscribers by the end of 2014! :shocked: 1.5m x 9.99 = £15 million revenue from it.

It seems like one of WWE's biggest aims here is to bring back lapsed fans, so it will be fascinating if that has an effect on the television ratings for SmackDown and in particular Raw.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



captainzombie said:


> I'd rather go this route than bother with those crappy feeds that cut in and out on you. So $10 is a total steal to me. Even if they add commercials in, I can deal with that. $10 a month vs. $55+.


 This X 1,000. WWE already owns the material once equipment costs are covered the network is almost all profit except for the PPV's. This gets more people to chip in at $10 vs. a much smaller number at $50+. Plus all those people on those crappy feeds. Who wouldn't pay $10 a month for HD instead of searching for feeds?


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

If one of their big goals is to bring back lapsed fans, hopefully that means the current product will start to get better.


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

I think one MAJOR aspect people are missing out on is this: Blast Areas.

Many people already pay anywhere from $5-$10 a month just to watch PPVs at a Blast Area. Blast Areas are known to have as many as 500-1000 people at a single venue. They only count as 1 buy tho. Get rid of the blast area, you are more than likely going to pick up atleast 25-50% more buys with WWE Network at bare minimum. My guess would be 60-70% because its essentially the same price as paying to go to a blast area.


----------



## sXeCalli (Jun 11, 2010)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

Fuck it, this is actually really cool. Good job by WWE.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



Shaska Whatley said:


> What on earth have you been drinking? The Network is getting praise from everbody, even people who haven't even watched the WWE product in years want to get the network.


 No chance it flops as long as internet providers don't do anything stupid. WWE already owns most of the material and TV networks subsidize new production of the regular shows. The PPV feeds stop draining money and WWE only gets about half the cost of a PPV anyhow. It is obvious that PPV is going away and this is the future and a more profitable one at that.
It is a win-win until somebody does something stupid to goof it up. You know somebody out there is going to stream it 24 hours a day and kill bandwith.


----------



## AndreL (Feb 26, 2007)

*Will you pay for WWE Network?*

This deal seems almost too good to be true, but I'm just wondering how many of us on this forum, who tends to be the most critical and leeching audience (not speaking about everyone of course as I also download/stream most of the time), are willing to actually pay for this service? 

And give your general thoughts on why or why not you choose not to use it? 

Me personally will definitely pay the subscription fee once it becomes available in Norway. Mostly for the price and the face that I would rather support WWE by paying 9.99$ a month that pay $5 for a premium stream for every PPV. 

Plus the fact that I have a huge library to check out my favorite mark-out moments whenever I wish is also a huge selling point for me.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Will you pay for WWE Network?*

Depends.


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan (Mar 5, 2012)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

So in order to get it when it comes out, say my only good option to do so is on the PS3.. Ill just go in the ps3 and go to the internet and go to wwe.com and I guess sign up from there? But since ill be using the internet through the PS3 to get online to wwe.com, does that mean when I watch ppvs off of the network, that if my internet goes out or lags or anything it might mess it up? Is the network something ill have to go to wwe.com online everytime to get to and watch? IF so, im not so sure I'd trust my internet to keep a better signal then the local cable broadcast.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

Does this mean they're gonna take Raw and Smackdow off TV?


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: Will you pay for WWE Network?*



AndreL said:


> This deal seems almost too good to be true, but I'm just wondering how many of us on this forum, who tends to be the most critical and leeching audience (not speaking about everyone of course as I also download/stream most of the time), are willing to actually pay for this service?
> 
> And give your general thoughts on why or why not you choose not to use it?
> 
> ...


Pay full price for WrestleMania and SummerSlam, get the other 10 shows plus the entire WWE Library for free.....its a no brainer.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

I'm excited at the thought of reliving the Sandman/Raven feud from ECW as well. (That's if the weekly ECW shows in the future) make an appearance and not just the PPV's).

I am actually gushing so much at this, it is just a wrestling fans dream coming to life.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

Is it ALL RAWS and PPV's from the past, or just PPVS?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



PunkShoot said:


> Is it ALL RAWS and PPV's from the past, or just PPVS?


All RAW's, Smackdown's, ECW's, WCW shows, PPV's, Network specific shows like Countdown, Monday Night Wars, Legends House, etc, plus all 12 yearly PPV's, all for $9.99/month. That means you get everything mentioned plus Mania, Rumble, Summerslam, Extreme Rules, etc. in HD quality live all for 9.99 instead of paying $40-60 per month to watch them.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

When will this be hitting the good old UK? Next year?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

You do know adding a poll now you'll get trolls clicking no to knock such a good thing here lol


----------



## blink_41sum_182 (Apr 9, 2011)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

Sold


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



AndreL said:


> This deal seems almost too good to be true, but I'm just wondering how many of us on this forum, who tends to be the most critical and leeching audience (not speaking about everyone of course as I also download/stream most of the time), are willing to actually pay for this service?
> 
> And give your general thoughts on why or why not you choose not to use it?
> 
> ...


Anyone who does that now are just knobs, if the network is available and they can sign up for it, at the price it is, and what you get too, no one can say they can't afford it, anyone who is on here can afford it, they have internet access for a start and it's costing barely anything for the WWE Network, I understand totally why people stream things now due to many people not being able to afford it, but anyone who does when it's available to them, I really don't think there is any excuse and wouldn't call them a wrestling fan at all, they're not asking much and giving us so much, you support the product now for sure, there is really no excuses.

And if anyone throws out the whole can't afford thing, it's about the price of two pints in a bar, a packet of cigs, or whatever, no excuse.

That's my thoughts anyway.



Att-Era-Kanefan said:


> So in order to get it when it comes out, say my only good option to do so is on the PS3.. Ill just go in the ps3 and go to the internet and go to wwe.com and I guess sign up from there? But since ill be using the internet through the PS3 to get online to wwe.com, does that mean when I watch ppvs off of the network, that if my internet goes out or lags or anything it might mess it up? Is the network something ill have to go to wwe.com online everytime to get to and watch? IF so, im not so sure I'd trust my internet to keep a better signal then the local cable broadcast.


You'll be much better off with a PS3 for sure 



Thunder Cunt said:


> Does this mean they're gonna take Raw and Smackdow off TV?


Nah, not a for a while at least anyway, it makes sense to keep it there for regular viewers to pick up on this network over time and hear about it for a while.



kendoo said:


> When will this be hitting the good old UK? Next year?


They said by back end of 2014/early 2015 ... I think they were talking by that point have it completed worldwide, so hopefully it'll be a lot earlier, though will just have to see, I'm pretty sure they want it out there as quick as we do.


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 27, 2008)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

Does this mean they will show WWWF footage, like Bruno Sammartino, Billy Graham, etc?????

Take my money, WWE


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

Maximum comfy incoming. Can't wait to lay in bed in a cold ass winter night under the covers and having a shitload of PPV's to watch anytime I want  I'll probably watch a couple of Royal Rumbles first.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

the WWE network is an amazing deal...better than a cable show because it gives you power to watch what you want, when you want. Plus, the WWE network is an amazing deal to get every ppv for a low monthly price in HD! can't beat that.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



Att-Era-Kanefan said:


> So in order to get it when it comes out, say my only good option to do so is on the PS3.. Ill just go in the ps3 and go to the internet and go to wwe.com and I guess sign up from there? But since ill be using the internet through the PS3 to get online to wwe.com, does that mean when I watch ppvs off of the network, that if my internet goes out or lags or anything it might mess it up? Is the network something ill have to go to wwe.com online everytime to get to and watch? IF so, im not so sure I'd trust my internet to keep a better signal then the local cable broadcast.


No, the PS3 will have a dedicated app for the network, similar to how you would view Netflix or Hulu. You'll initially have to go to wwe.com to sign up for the network, but once you've done that, then just use said PS3 app to use the network.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

I love the fact that once a live show is done airing, it automatically gets added to the on demand section.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

Do you have to pay each time for each device you to view the network on?


----------



## IRISHwhip78 (Oct 3, 2011)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

This is a big mistake..
First the WWE network will only be in 720p and not 1080p.
Second while its cutting edge. 91% of Americans have cable TV,
US Households that have Cable 60 Million
US Households that have satelittle 30 million
US Households with Free TV 12 Million
US Households who Stream 25 Million


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



PunklovesAJ123 said:


> Do you have to pay each time for each device you to view the network on?


I don't think so, no.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



IRISHwhip78 said:


> This is a big mistake..
> First the WWE network will only be in 720p and not 1080p.
> Second while its cutting edge. 91% of Americans have cable TV,
> US Households that have Cable 60 Million
> ...


Is 720 really not enough???

That said, it's for wrestling fans, and there is a hell of a lot of them in the US and worldwide that are going to be flocking to this network like crazy, it's a dream come true for millions of fans around the world that can't even believe that this is here.

WWE are also fully profiting and making more money from this, cutting out company fee's, earning from advertisement, bringing back old fans not only from WWE, but AWA, WCW, ECW etc.. and highly likely many of them will hook onto the product today, meaning more merchandise sales, more house show and ticket sales, more interest and investment in their product, higher advertising fee's the more popular it is, which they make all profit themselves from, cutting out streaming issue's because fans can actually afford this nicely now, as well as making it more affordable and accessible for the fans and giving them everything they want, including all the history uncut and unedited and as well as making so many fans, even the most critical fans incredibly happy with this deal.

How is it a mistake?


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

ahh shit just found out it's only available in US.

Beginning Monday, February 24, WWE Network will only be available in the United States. WWE Network is scheduled to launch in the United Kingdom, Canada, Australia, New Zealand, Singapore, Hong Kong and the Nordics by the end of 2014/early 2015.

Bullshit. It's a fucking streaming service, allow everyone to enjoy it.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

IRISHwhip78 said:


> This is a big mistake..
> First the WWE network will only be in 720p and not 1080p.
> Second while its cutting edge. 91% of Americans have cable TV,
> US Households that have Cable 60 Million
> ...


Wwe gets all the fees. They cut out the cable companies. They have the definitive wrestling library (except Memphis). All ppvs. New content. A live Channel.

If netflix didn't have such a boom the past 2 yrs I'd agree with you. Netflix has paved the way for wwe. 

Plus wwe has such a loyal following. I'd like to think most ppl have a streaming device or if they don't have one maybe they'll pick up a roku lite for $20 on ebay. 

I think this is such a great idea. I don't think I'd order the network if it was just 1 cable Chanel for $10.The fact it's a live Chanel plus on demand. Wow. And I like the flexibility the streaming offers. You can watch it at home. Or if you are traveling and have an ipad you can stream it on the go.

I'm very impressed. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



IRISHwhip78 said:


> This is a big mistake..
> First the WWE network will only be in 720p and not 1080p.
> Second while its cutting edge. 91% of Americans have cable TV,
> US Households that have Cable 60 Million
> ...


1) I don't think I've read (up until now) anyone complaining that it's "only" 720p. Most of the material is just going to be upscaled anyway and I doubt there would be much difference between watching any program pre-2008 in 720 vs 1080. And especially watching it on smaller devices (typically), it's just not an issue. I think in this case, 720 is more than a lot of us were expecting.
2) And how many Americans have an Internet connection? You're just throwing out statistics (US only, with no sources) and claiming the Network is a "big mistake." Besides your first point, you don't say anything critical or make any suggestions explaining why it's a mistake. I assume you're saying that the Network should have a cable presence as well? Are you suggesting that more Americans use cable over the Internet and as a result, WWE is alienating them?


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Anyone who does that now are just knobs, if the network is available and they can sign up for it, at the price it is, and what you get too, no one can say they can't afford it, anyone who is on here can afford it, they have internet access for a start and it's costing barely anything for the WWE Network, I understand totally why people stream things now due to many people not being able to afford it, but anyone who does when it's available to them, I really don't think there is any excuse and wouldn't call them a wrestling fan at all, they're not asking much and giving us so much, you support the product now for sure, there is really no excuses.
> 
> And if anyone throws out the whole can't afford thing, it's about the price of two pints in a bar, a packet of cigs, or whatever, no excuse.
> 
> ...


Hopefully it's a lot earlier there's so much stuff to watch it's unreal


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



PunklovesAJ123 said:


> Do you have to pay each time for each device you to view the network on?


I highly doubt it. If anything, it will probably be like Netflix and you'll be able to log on two devices simultaneously.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



kendoo said:


> Hopefully it's a lot earlier there's so much stuff to watch it's unreal


The fact that it's going to have all of the WWF, WCW, and ECW PPVs is extremely enticing.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



IRISHwhip78 said:


> This is a big mistake..
> First the WWE network will only be in 720p and not 1080p.
> Second while its cutting edge. 91% of Americans have cable TV,
> US Households that have Cable 60 Million
> ...


Where did you get your stats?

Cable is dying as overall cable tv ratings have decreased over the past few years. WWE Network being a OTT network like Netflix and Hulu Plus is more beneficial for WWE than being just a TV channel.

Here is a link below for an article that explains why TV is dying with stats to support that tv is dying:
*TV Is Dying, And Here Are The Stats That Prove It* http://www.businessinsider.com/cord-cutters-and-the-death-of-tv-2013-11#ixzz2pwzhycbc


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

Will CM Punks DVD and Edges and Triple Hs DVDs be apart of this as well?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



kendoo said:


> Hopefully it's a lot earlier there's so much stuff to watch it's unreal


Yeah I hope so too, I'm hoping before Wrestlemania, though I don't think we will but it would be nice if we did.

Like I say, WWE will want it here as much as we do, they know they'll be earning quite a lot of money from the UK audience (They did say once that when touring outside the US the UK is the place they make so much money in) ... so they'll want it here, and in other places too as it goes.

I think they say that because they showcased all the countries and said it will be done by the end of 2014/early 2015 ... if they can get it out earlier, I'm sure they will, specially with the demand, we'll do their heads in otherwise lol


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



Smith_Jensen said:


> Where did you get your stats?
> 
> Cable is dying as overall cable tv ratings have decreased over the past few years. WWE Network being a OTT network like Netflix and Hulu Plus is better than being a TV channel.
> 
> ...


Absolutely, and not only that WWE have got full control over this, they don't have to rely on TV companies being there anymore either to deliver their product, they can do it themselves now with technology we have today.

And why shouldn't they now ... it makes perfect sense.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> The fact that it's going to have all of the WWF, WCW, and ECW PPVs is extremely enticing.


Hell yeah mister, I was never a WCW person simply because I wasn't able to watch it so now I'll be able to see what it was like down south in great quality instead of shitty YouTube videos and obviously ECW aswell.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



kendoo said:


> Hell yeah mister, I was never a WCW person simply because I wasn't able to watch it so now I'll be able to see what it was like down south in great quality instead of shitty YouTube videos and obviously ECW aswell.


Ah, you're in for a treat with old school WCW stuff, then.


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



IRISHwhip78 said:


> This is a big mistake..
> First the WWE network will only be in 720p and not 1080p.
> Second while its cutting edge. 91% of Americans have cable TV,
> US Households that have Cable 60 Million
> ...


Tell me I just didn't read this. WWE will make more money with 1 Million subscribers then it would with 175K buys. No industry analysis has said anything bad about it.....


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



Shaska Whatley said:


> I think one MAJOR aspect people are missing out on is this: Blast Areas.
> 
> Many people already pay anywhere from $5-$10 a month just to watch PPVs at a Blast Area. Blast Areas are known to have as many as 500-1000 people at a single venue. They only count as 1 buy tho. Get rid of the blast area, you are more than likely going to pick up atleast 25-50% more buys with WWE Network at bare minimum. My guess would be 60-70% because its essentially the same price as paying to go to a blast area.


That is a good point, I totally forgot about the blast areas and the amount of people that go to those.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

I will likely be getting it. Though, I won't get it right away, I will wait for its release, and then observe what people will be saying about it, and will watch some clips of the Network's interface, and will then decide. The 6-Month commitment is fine by me, because, if it turns out that I do get it, it's already cheaper than WM, which I would order in HD, for more, anyway.

The things that make this deal appealing to me are the Live PPV airings, vintage shows, and the fact that they will all be available in HD. I wish it were a cable package, because I'm not a fan of Internet based Television apps, like this, but I'll wait and see if it's fine, through its reviews after its release.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Available Internationally - Late 2014/Early 2015*



NJ88 said:


> I cant believe it's so cheap for what it is (assuming that the UK price reflects the US one) so it's a must buy for every fan of the WWE. Wish it was coming a little sooner, but I'm sure it'll be well worth the wait. At least getting it later means that we'll have a better idea of what it contains, how it works and other peoples reviews of it too.


It really is a must buy, I don't really see how we can't to be honest lol


----------



## kwab (Nov 27, 2011)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

Can't wait to sign up!! :mark :mark :mark

For the people that are saying that you can already do that with youtube and torrents, well not everything is available on torrents nor are they posted on youtube. The best quality I could find of Angle-Benoit from RR '03 is in shitty 240p. I can hardly find any WCW/ECW ppv torrents. Now I don't have to worry about any of that. PLUS I get to watch live airings of all the PPVs? Sold!

All this torrent searching and downloading older PPV's, some of which are too hard to find, are over. No more carrying an external hard drive around for 'Mania trips to watch my favorite matches of all-time. No more fuss, no more hassles. Instant streaming of anything, everything, at any time!


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

I told my friend about this who has not liked wrestling since he was a kid in the early 90's and he is stoked. He lived in Georgia in the late 80's as a kid and loved WCW. He said he will buy it and he can't even name 2-3 guys on the current roster. I think this will bring in the casual fan too not just the fanboys and smarks. This is really going to be big with the 25 and up crowd. People who use to be into wrestling who have lost interest who want to relive their youth or memories of when they liked wrestling. Especially for only $10 a month. 

Well done! :vince$


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Yeah I hope so too, I'm hoping before Wrestlemania, though I don't think we will but it would be nice if we did.
> 
> Like I say, WWE will want it here as much as we do, they know they'll be earning quite a lot of money from the UK audience (They did say once that when touring outside the US the UK is the place they make so much money in) ... so they'll want it here, and in other places too as it goes.
> 
> I think they say that because they showcased all the countries and said it will be done by the end of 2014/early 2015 ... if they can get it out earlier, I'm sure they will, specially with the demand, we'll do their heads in otherwise lol


Lol yeah the demand must incredible, I'm not to tech smart but I'd have thought if folks in America could use the ps3 then so could we and everyone.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



RhodesForWHC said:


> I will likely be getting it. Though, I won't get it right away, I will wait for its release, and then observe what people will be saying about it, and will watch some clips of the Network's interface, and will then decide. The 6-Month commitment is fine by me, because, if it turns out that I do get it, it's already cheaper than WM, which I would order in HD, for more, anyway.
> 
> The things that make this deal appealing to me are the Live PPV airings, vintage shows, and the fact that they will all be available in HD. I wish it were a cable package, because I'm not a fan of Internet based Television apps, like this, but I'll wait and see if it's fine, through its reviews after its release.


Have you ever used anything like this through say a PS3 or something (Netflix or anything like that, or a live stream from PS3) ... it's exactly the same as what it is on a TV, no difference, the only difference is is the way that you turn it on, you'll actually forget that you're watching it that way once you're watching it.

Honestly, it'll be fine, it really is no different other than how you're putting it on, after that first click, that's it, you'll love it 

I would recommend a PS3 to do it through, however any is fine


----------



## savemefromvince (Jan 29, 2010)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

10 bucks is nothing to most parents.. i know vince is getting my 10 dollars


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

Its really smart they add PPV's to the 10 buck package, especially with big PPV's like Wrestlemania, this will surely make allot of people pay that measly 10 bucks and watch it on a 720p legit stream instead on a illegal crappy stream flooded with ads in a resolution of 360/480p. But the biggest concern i have is, how will they make it work correctly? Have they looked into technology as used by Netflix/Hulu to make it work flawlessly? Imagine watching the greatest match you have ever watched on WM, and bam, stream is down... Wasn't there already some issues with WM last year or another PPV stream with a power outage or something and rumors were it was Vince's worst nightmare it would happen again. Allot of people can afford 9,99 and if all those people suddenly want their money back, not good PR for WWE! Thats why i am a little bit happy its not coming to my country yet, seeing when it comes, most of the kinks and issues might be solved by than.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> I told my friend about this who has not liked wrestling since he was a kid in the early 90's and he is stoked. He lived in Georgia in the late 80's as a kid and loved WCW. He said he will buy it and he can't even name 2-3 guys on the current roster. I think this will bring in the casual fan too not just the fanboys and smarks. This is really going to be big with the 25 and up crowd. People who use to be into wrestling who have lost interest who want to relive their youth or memories of when they liked wrestling. Especially for only $10 a month.
> 
> Well done! :vince$


Boom! Exactly this, I was saying this will happen all over, cause it really will, and with non WWE fans also (IE WCW, ECW, AWA etc), those fans will come through for this also.

And ya know, there will be a lot of those fans that chances are will get hooked on the product today, because it'll be there, the PPV's will be there, so easily for them to just click and watch them live or on catch up, and gain interest from that, which they probably would have never done before hand.

This also means WWE will earn more profit from them on things outside the network such as ticket sales and merchandise because their fan base will grow from new, old, returning and loyal fans all there.

Absolute win/win here.



kendoo said:


> Lol yeah the demand must incredible, I'm not to tech smart but I'd have thought if folks in America could use the ps3 then so could we and everyone.


Yeah we can, I use Netflix through PS3 and all sorts and it's the easiest thing ever and is absolutely spot on, just the same as watching HD TV, it's great, and the network here will be great also


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

*Re: WWE Network Available Internationally - Late 2014/Early 2015*

Seriously, how shitty is this deal for those outside US? Gotta wait nearly a year for this?

Probably end up getting delayed till 2016

PS - Do you think the netflix trick will work with wwe network?


----------



## Shazam! (Apr 14, 2011)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

So WrestleMania is essentially ten dollars on the WWE Network... the same WWE Network that is exclusively for Americans... you know I've never been one to watch illegal streams of PPV's but since it seems pretty clear that the WWE doesn't want my money (or else this would be available in Canada as well) I might just have to start doing that.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



Roger Rabbit said:


> *I think the network will flop.* I think it'll be canceled after the first 6 months since nowhere near the amount of people they think will buy it, will. I'd guess only around 500,000 will. The network also stops match and ppv DVD sells and cuts the price of ppvs down to 1/6th and the money from the network will also be used to pay for the original TV shows on there. It could also hurt TV ratings.


I think the on-demand service has a better chance at being successful than if they chose to be a cable service.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



Shazam! said:


> So WrestleMania is essentially ten dollars on the WWE Network... the same WWE Network that is exclusively for Americans... you know I've never been one to watch illegal streams of PPV's but since it seems pretty clear that the WWE doesn't want my money (or else this would be available in Canada as well) I might just have to start doing that.


Everywhere else is getting it eventually. Vince isn't stupid, he's not going to be all 'FUCK THE REST OF THE WORLD' when he knows it's a global company.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Have you ever used anything like this through say a PS3 or something (Netflix or anything like that, or a live stream from PS3) ... it's exactly the same as what it is on a TV, no difference, the only difference is is the way that you turn it on, you'll actually forget that you're watching it that way once you're watching it.
> 
> Honestly, it'll be fine, it really is no different other than how you're putting it on, after that first click, that's it, you'll love it
> 
> I would recommend a PS3 to do it through, however any is fine


I've used Roku for this type of stuff, didn't like it too much, as it lagged quite often, had pretty mediocre quality at times, etc.

I have a PS3, and will most likely watch WWE Network programming through the PS3 provided I end up subscribing to the WWE Network.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

The WWE network seems really interesting, it's definitely something i'd consider getting when it comes to the UK.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

For anyone who wants to wait and see how things go before subscribing I believe they're giving a limited one week free trial the day it launches.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



Shazam! said:


> So WrestleMania is essentially ten dollars on the WWE Network... the same WWE Network that is exclusively for Americans... you know I've never been one to watch illegal streams of PPV's but since it seems pretty clear that the WWE doesn't want my money (or else this would be available in Canada as well) I might just have to start doing that.


Apparently it's because of exclusive PPV contracts with providers. 

Just chill out. Either use a VPN service or wait it out, whatever.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

Makes me happy im in the US now, but for anyone outside the US, take a look into a VPN (Virtual private network)


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

@RingsideXcess

Triple H just announced at the #NXT tapings that when they return to Full Sail on February 27th, the show will air LIVE on the WWE Network!


Even shit like this is brilliant, I hate being so impatient and looking up the spoilers for the whole 4 weeks of tapings they do.


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



BlackaryDaggery said:


> @RingsideXcess
> 
> Triple H just announced at the #NXT tapings that when they return to Full Sail on February 27th, the show will air LIVE on the WWE Network!
> 
> ...


There goes TNA's ratings down the tube.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

We should all do a little dance to this and celebrate :


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



SixthDestiny said:


> Makes me happy im in the US now, but for anyone outside the US, take a look into a VPN (Virtual private network)


This looks like the way to go unfortunately.


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

Things the WWE Network will affect as soon as launch happens....not that I care, but it is interesting to see 1 announcement affect so much.

1 Youtube and Dailymotion accounts that have WWE owned material.
2 Pirates
3 WWE Home Video
4 Blast Areas

Anything else, feel free to add.


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

I would subscribe if I could watch it on the internet. I don't own cable nor TV.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



Its all K said:


> I would subscribe if I could watch it on the internet. I don't own cable nor TV.


You can


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

Wait...but so Live Raw will not be available, only taped? Is that right?


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



BlueRover said:


> Wait...but so Live Raw will not be available, only taped? Is that right?


Yes. They still have to fulfill TV contracts until they expire. Even after they expire, they are not expected to move RAW or Smackdown to the Network.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

*Question before I buy the WWE network please help*

Does the Roku come with a port for plugging in a external hard drive?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

This sounds very enticing. I might have to stop using illegal streams! :jay2


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Question before I buy the WWE network please help*

yes the roku 3 does, and you have plenty of time to plan for this


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

I wanna see Vince do this :


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Question before I buy the WWE network please help*

Does Roku 1 or 2 have one?


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

Will Over The Edge 1999 be available?


----------



## Ben_3:16 (Sep 3, 2013)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

Bunch of bullshit this isn't available for UK fans until late 2014, its a streaming service FFS! Why make the fans wait like this? Bunch of BS.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Question before I buy the WWE network please help*



PunklovesAJ123 said:


> Does Roku 1 or 2 have one?


no only the roku 3 from the current line up has a usb port


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Question before I buy the WWE network please help*

http://www.roku.com/products/compare


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Question before I buy the WWE network please help*

So will the network be on every Roku device or just the first one?


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



JhnCna619 said:


> Will Over The Edge 1999 be available?


If Chris Benoit is available, this should be too.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



JhnCna619 said:


> Will Over The Edge 1999 be available?


Probably. But no way they include the Owen part. That'll be edited out.


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



Ben_3:16 said:


> Bunch of bullshit this isn't available for UK fans until late 2014, its a streaming service FFS! Why make the fans wait like this? Bunch of BS.


Exclusivity contracts with Sky Sports.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Question before I buy the WWE network please help*



PunklovesAJ123 said:


> So will the network be on every Roku device or just the first one?


on all roku devices this generation and previous


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> Probably. But no way they include the Owen part. That'll be edited out.


I think Owen's part was a dark match. It wasn't part of the broadcast.


----------



## porndexter867 (Jan 10, 2014)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

I'm looking forward to this. Good move for the company.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



InTheAirTonight said:


> I think Owen's part was a dark match. It wasn't part of the broadcast.


It was not a dark match, it was part of the live broadcast. However, the match obviously never took place and his fatal fall happened during a taped promo, so viewers at home didn't see it.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



Shaska Whatley said:


> Exclusivity contracts with Sky Sports.


This doesn't necessarily mean it's an issue, Raw and SD in US weekly are still on the cable shows there, PPV's might have something to do with it, but WWE have been working on this a while, so doubt they would have gone into something knowing it's going to hold them back too long.

We'll just have to see really, it may or may not be an issue.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

Even Ric Flair is happy about this


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

*The WWE Network is Overkill - there's too MUCH content*

I feel that having every WWE, WCW and ECW ppv available is overkill.

More than that, it's stupid. It's a bad business decision. i think they had potential to make a lot, LOT more money, and easily so.

If I were to sign up on feb 24th (I can't, because i'm in canada and it won't be available yet, but that's besides the point), I have access to all the WWE ppv's ever in existence.

That sounds insanely cool. I will right away check out a bunch of my favorite ones...maybe spend a few weeks checking out yr by yr some of the best ones, etc. But after the first few weeks, the excitement will ware off. There will never be a "omg i can't wait till they put WM3 on here so I can see the Andre/Hogan match" anticipation, because they're giving you EVERYTHING, from the start.

I guess aside from PPV's, they can still rollout TV content. They can start showing bits and pieces of RAWS, Smackdowns, Nitros, etc. I just feel as though they're giving too much content at once.

More than that - I also feel as though they could have had various packages available. For example:

9.99$ gets you all the live PPV's, All new content (so pre/post Raw shows, the Total Divas type reality shows, etc), and the ability to order 1 on-demand title per week.

15.99$ gets you all package 1 does, but you can order 10 titles per week

25.99$ unlimited on-demand downloads, of all ppv's
etc.


I'm a big WWE fan. Paying 65$ a PPV is really expensive though, so I tend to only order 3-4 per yr tops. Mania, Rumble, and a cpl of others when there's rlly good storylines. If I could get ALL the ppv's for 10$ a month? Heck even for 15 or 20$ a month, i'd sign up in a heartbeat. And that's BEFORE all the bonus of EVERY single WWE PPV on-demand, available, for free.

9.99$ is such a steal. I think they could have made a ton more money.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: The WWE Network is Overkill - there's too MUCH content*

This could have easily been put into the network topic.

It's also been explained by many members why this theory makes no sense and why it's beneficial to have the Network, they're gonna win massively.

Honestly can't be bothered to type it out again, other members will probably explain.

That said, Vince is a clever business man, he knows what he's doing when it comes to big decisions like this, the guy created the PPV, launched Wrestlemania and took wrestling worldwide.

I'm pretty sure this has been looked at in depth by them, however even the simplest person can see how they're clearly going to win with this.

This thread really wasn't needed to be created, you could have just posted it in the network topic.

I think you're just trying to be controversial to be honest by posting this as a new topic.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: The WWE Network is Overkill - there's too MUCH content*

... So is your complaint that it's *too good* of a deal for us fans?

Am I missing something, but isn't that a good thing? :lol

Hell to me it sounds like WWE is giving it's fans a great thing, how anybody can find a complaint in this is beyond me. I bash WWE for so much, but this - this is actually great news for WWE fans & wrestling fans in general.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The WWE Network is Overkill - there's too MUCH content*

$10 a month may not seem like much. But you have to remember just how people out there are willing to spend that on such a huge library of content. I'm sure they did their research and know that there are plenty of people out there willing to spend that much on the Network.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

Well don't tell us this, tell Vince! 

WWE knows *exactly* what they're doing. It's quite likely they plan on upping the costs, offering different plans, etc. at some point in the future (though hopefully not ). Do you really think they don't have a long-term plan for this and are just being spontaneous with the whole thing? They need to offer a certain amount of content for a certain price to get a certain amount of subscribers. The amount of effort it took to formulate the $9.99/month and decide how much content to offer is probably unfathomable.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

There's not TOO MUCH content, there's ENOUGH content for EVERYBODY. You're not obligated to watch everything. However, you have enough content to always find what you need.

I mean, the AWA fan will be happy to find AWA footage, while the WCW fan looking for Bash at the Beach 2000 (yeah, I know) will be happy to find it. I'm personally a huge fan of the Royal Rumbles and guess what? They're all there.

This is what's about. It's about always finding what you are looking for.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

Just wondering if anyone knew, My Sony Blu\ray player will I be able to get the network with that? I use netfix with that device. But it is not listed in theit section when talking about devices.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



chargebeam said:


> There's not TOO MUCH content, there's ENOUGH content for EVERYBODY. You're not obligated to watch everything. However, you have enough content to always find what you need.
> 
> I mean, the AWA fan will be happy to find AWA footage, while the WCW fan looking for Bash at the Beach 2000 (yeah, I know) will be happy to find it. I'm personally a huge fan of the Royal Rumbles and guess what? They're all there.
> 
> This is what's about. It's about always finding what you are looking for.


Exactly!!!! I've repeated this so many times in here though it gets annoying typing it over and over again, in a nutshell :

*
AWA, WCW, ECW and Old School fans will subscribe.
A high percentage of AWA, WCW, ECW fans will get hooked on the current product.
All these fans will then profit WWE outside the Network also (Merchandise, Tickets).
WWE have less TV companies taking a chunk of their earnings.
Fans can now afford to purchase this (which the majority will).
They will have thousands of people subscribing to this who would have streamed (even the sceptics).
WWE will earn more money from advertisers the more custom they have (all theirs).
Easily accessible for fans, a wet dream for wrestling fans putting WWE a way ahead of anyone else.
Their footage they've acquired over the years is now a sales pitch to making them millions.
It's interaction to buy live tickets and merch while watching will benefit.
Apparently they need around 90,000 to break even (92,000 are on the WWE Netwook Facebook page alone).
The uncut footage and all the amazing wrestling history is going to be WHY fans sign up.
This is a no brainer, a win/win for WWE and the fans.
Sponsorships will be knocking down at their door also due to this, again millions more for the company.
The more money WWE earn, the better our product will become.
It's also easily accessible the way they're doing it to all fans too this day and age.
*There are more I'm forgetting but I'm tired at the moment and I can't be arsed, this is also becoming repetitive, feel free to quote and add to this list, however when push comes to shove, I'm pretty damn sure WWE have looked over this so many times, this is an absolute *GENIUS* move, it's unreal.

Me personally, I'm very very very grateful for this and very proud of WWE for doing this for us, it's a dream come true, which not many companies out there will do, so thank you!!!!

Oh yeah, and this also proves why WWE are the *BEST* entertainment kings out there, they are ahead of the music industry, photography industry, TV industry, movie industry every single time.

Vince has done this three times now, created the PPV, created Wrestlemania now taken this to a whole new level.

WWE are winning, the fans are winning ... how much better can it be? ... regardless of what people say about him, we're very lucky to have Vince McMahon you know.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

Will the network be on every single Ruko cuz there are 3 of them?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> WWE are winning, the fans are winning ... how much better can it be? ... regardless of what people say about him, we're very lucky to have Vince McMahon you know.


They could stop fu**ing around with Daniel Bryan, but I guess I can't have everything.

I probably won't buy it b/c my buddy will so this'll cut my ppv budget to $0.00. So I'm a fan.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



Natecore said:


> They could stop fu**ing around with Daniel Bryan, but I guess I can't have everything.
> 
> I probably won't buy it b/c my buddy will so this'll cut my ppv budget to $0.00. So I'm a fan.


You could at least share the cost with him man!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

This sounded too good to be true and it still does. I can't believe we get monthly ppvs for $10, a deal that would've been good enough on its own, but complete backlogs of every past RAW, Smackdown, ECW, WCW, NWA, and ppvs from all of the above as well. And some stupid reality shows but I don't care about that. I'm wondering just how limited they're going to start off the amount of back shows and how often they're going to add to it? I assume the shows are 100% complete and unedited. This sounds incredible, I just feel like there's got to be a catch somewhere still.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> You could at least share the cost with him man!


I'll pick up the pizzas.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

Will the Triple H, Edge and CM Punk DVD be on the network?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



PunklovesAJ123 said:


> Will the Triple H, Edge and CM Punk DVD be on the network?


With stuff being pulled from Netflix, it's a safe bet that they all eventually end up there.


----------



## pokechaos480 (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

$60 for six months and get to watch Wrestlemania I'm in.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



RatedR10 said:


> With stuff being pulled from Netflix, it's a safe bet that they all eventually end up there.


What has been pulled cuz I got Netflix?


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

Like doing this will hurt the WWE now, LOL

DirecTV may pull WWE Pay Per Views
http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/envelope/cotown/la-et-ct-directv-wwe-clash-ppv-network-20140109,0,2707112.story#axzz2py2HjbII

At this rate, McMahon may be best going to OTA television with RAW and Smackdown.


----------



## Gimpy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

I'm sure people have asked this, but does anyone know if the old Raw and Smackdown episodes and PPVs will still feature Benoit? Will the Benoit tribute Raw be available?


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



Gimpy said:


> I'm sure people have asked this, but does anyone know if the old Raw and Smackdown episodes and PPVs will still feature Benoit? Will the Benoit tribute Raw be available?


Yes, but they will be preceded with a warning/advisory message.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> This sounded too good to be true and it still does. I can't believe we get monthly ppvs for $10, a deal that would've been good enough on its own, but complete backlogs of every past RAW, Smackdown, ECW, WCW, NWA, and ppvs from all of the above as well. And some stupid reality shows but I don't care about that. I'm wondering just how limited they're going to start off the amount of back shows and how often they're going to add to it? I assume the shows are 100% complete and unedited. This sounds incredible, I just feel like there's got to be a catch somewhere still.


It's a lot, they already mentioned it in depth on one of the video's from the launch of the WWE Network, which more people need to go and watch then it would save repeated posts like this, all those saying 'I can't believe it' ... believe it!! ... that content is making them shit loads of money and bringing in custom, the more the better, to them, it's just collecting dust, they're always creating new content all the time, so it makes absolute perfect sense for them to put it all up there, that way, they're going to get maximum amount of customers, have browse of these here and watch some of these anyway : http://www.youtube.com/user/WWEFanNation/videos 



Natecore said:


> I'll pick up the pizzas.


Make sure you get all the extra's too, you can't forget the extra's


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



Shaska Whatley said:


> Like doing this will hurt the WWE now, LOL
> 
> DirecTV may pull WWE Pay Per Views
> http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/envelope/cotown/la-et-ct-directv-wwe-clash-ppv-network-20140109,0,2707112.story#axzz2py2HjbII
> ...


Wait, people still have DirecTV?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



PunklovesAJ123 said:


> What has been pulled cuz I got Netflix?


A lot of the content from Netflix has begun getting pulled from what I read. I'd expect it all to be gone by February 24.

Also, if you wait to buy the WWE Network until April 1st, you're going to get Wrestlemania 30, Extreme Rules, Money in the Bank and Summerslam all for $60. Something to keep in mind.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

LOL @ the DirectTV article. DTV is pissed and Vince is pretty much telling them "we don't need you guys anymore, whatever scraps are leftover after the Network, we can split if you like." WWE is essentially cutting out the middle man and telling everyone else that they either take what little WWE has to offer them anymore or get nothing. The man is a genius.

It's going to be amazing to see what other companies are taking a hit from the Network. When they advertised the Network as groundbreaking, I figured it was just hype, but when you really think about it, Vince has completely overhauled the PPV system (assuming the Network sticks around) and will be pissing a lot of people off in the process.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

DirecTV is woat anyway.


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

Emotion Blur said:


> LOL @ the DirectTV article. DTV is pissed and Vince is pretty much telling them "we don't need you guys anymore, whatever scraps are leftover after the Network, we can split if you like." WWE is essentially cutting out the middle man and telling everyone else that they either take what little WWE has to offer them anymore or get nothing. The man is a genius.
> 
> It's going to be amazing to see what other companies are taking a hit from the Network. When they advertised the Network as groundbreaking, I figured it was just hype, but when you really think about it, Vince has completely overhauled the PPV system (assuming the Network sticks around) and will be pissing a lot of people off in the process.


Kinda like how he destroyed the territorial system of the 80s. However, this time the cable providers screwed themselves by only offering Vince 20 cents a subscriber. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Gimpy said:


> I'm sure people have asked this, but does anyone know if the old Raw and Smackdown episodes and PPVs will still feature Benoit? Will the Benoit tribute Raw be available?


Why would you want to watch the Benoit tribute show anyway?


Honestly if DirecTV pulls them I feel like it's just going to make more people sign up for the network. Honestly I have a hard time seeing why anyone would order Wrestlemania on PPV when the Network is an option. 

And yeah, no way I'm going to order on Day 1. That would just be stupid. I'll order it right before I leave for New Orleans so my sister can watch Mania while I'm there.


----------



## Kizzo (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



Shaska Whatley said:


> Like doing this will hurt the WWE now, LOL
> 
> DirecTV may pull WWE Pay Per Views
> http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/envelope/cotown/la-et-ct-directv-wwe-clash-ppv-network-20140109,0,2707112.story#axzz2py2HjbII
> ...


They shouldn't have pissed Vince off with that insulting subscriber fee of .20 cents. Now he is going to destroy them.

McMahon has changed the game again (he pretty much created PPV) and this will definitely create ripple effects across the entire industry in the coming years. This is a game changer, so I'm not surprise by the quick response from Directv.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

They say that *The Million Dollar Man Ted Dibiase*'s character was based on everything Vince wanted to be, however I think this man's gimmick was created on Vince himself!










Vince McMahon = Absolute *GENIUS!*


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Emotion Blur said:


> LOL @ the DirectTV article. DTV is pissed and Vince is pretty much telling them "we don't need you guys anymore, whatever scraps are leftover after the Network, we can split if you like." WWE is essentially cutting out the middle man and telling everyone else that they either take what little WWE has to offer them anymore or get nothing. The man is a genius.
> 
> It's going to be amazing to see what other companies are taking a hit from the Network. When they advertised the Network as groundbreaking, I figured it was just hype, but when you really think about it, Vince has completely overhauled the PPV system (assuming the Network sticks around) and will be pissing a lot of people off in the process.


WWE is having it's best publicity I can remember it having in a LONG time. I've read very good stuff about it from unlikely places where they praise Vince/WWE for bringing the future of television to present day.


----------



## Sugnid (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Exactly!!!! I've repeated this so many times in here though it gets annoying typing it over and over again, in a nutshell :
> 
> *
> AWA, WCW, ECW and Old School fans will subscribe.
> ...


The WWE need 800,000 subscribers to break even. Don't know about this 90,000 you're talking about.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



Sugnid said:


> The WWE need 800,000 subscribers to break even. Don't know about this 90,000 you're talking about.


Maybe he means a month. Multiply it by 12.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Well, according to stuff I've read they have spent from 40-50mil to build up the network. Assuming that is correct, and lets just say its 50mil for arguments sake and another 20 in advertising etc.

100k subs @ $9.99 a month = $999,000 so that would be $19,988,000 a year if they kept the 100k subs.
But if they happen to get a million subs you looking at $9,990,000 a month. So in about 6 months they would get
back what they spent to setup the network. And it comes out to $119,880,000 yearly.

Of course you have to account for taxes, employees and the maintaining of the infrastructure. But I guess it depends
on how fast they want profitability. 1million subs would be more then ideal, but range of 250-500k wouldn't be that either initially imo.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Yep, that's right  .. and I also wrote 'apparently' with that too, which is why I wrote that as it's only what I've heard, but if true, it's not going to be difficult for them is my point.

They're gonna smash it either way, I think it's going to be something that grows too over time, not just in regards to when they start reaching out to other countries but the network itself will continue to grow and expand and attract more viewers, it's amazing what they're doing really.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

Will they have the WWF scratched logo? Will they be allowed to say WWF or will they blip it out?


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



Gimpy said:


> I'm sure people have asked this, but does anyone know if the old Raw and Smackdown episodes and PPVs will still feature Benoit? Will the Benoit tribute Raw be available?


No chance of the Benoit tribute airing. Even though Benoit stuff will be shown, it will be edited (whether it is commentary or maybe different camera angles, who knows).


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> Will they have the WWF scratched logo? Will they be allowed to say WWF or will they blip it out?


Yeah, they're good there. The WWF ban was lifted sometime last year I think, and recent uploads of the Attitude Era on their Youtube channel shows the scratch logo uncensored.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



D.M.N. said:


> No chance of the Benoit tribute airing. Even though Benoit stuff will be shown, it will be edited (whether it is commentary or maybe different camera angles, who knows).


They've already said everything is unedited and uncut, the Benoit tribute though, I think will no doubt be taken away, but it might not either, they do have the whole warning message before hand so who knows.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Full episodes of RAW/Smackdown aren't on the network, so I don't know why they'd put it on.


----------



## purple_gloves (May 7, 2011)

Perfect timing by Vince. He knows there's 1m or so people that are getting ready to buy WM. Those people are going to weigh up the options. $60 for 1 ppv? Or $60 for the subscription? They're going to have close on 1m subscribers straight away.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

BlackaryDaggery said:


> Full episodes of RAW/Smackdown aren't on the network, so I don't know why they'd put it on.


They will be they just aren't going to be up at Launch.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...e-Week_Trial_for_the_Network_In_February.html



> - The live WWE NXT show on the WWE Network February 27th is part of a free one-week trial for the Network that will run from February 24th until March 2nd.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-top-stories/96-wwe/34839-directv-may-cancel-future-wwe-ppv-events



> *DirecTV may cancel future WWE PPV events*
> 
> In WWE's release sent out earlier today, it noted that they would continue to offer PPVs via traditional televised means, but said that it is possible companies may not continue to carry them.
> 
> ...


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*

I usually do a Pizza run before PPV's for whatever buddies I have over, and I can't wait for the GOAT moment when my dudes are at my house watching the Pre-show and I'm standing in line at Pizza Hut watching it on my phone.

What about this daily show they are going to have? What if they started implementing dirt sheets and rumors and shit? House Show results? Changes to how House Shows are laid out? Maybe start making storyline advancements at live events? 




virus21 said:


> Wait, people still have DirecTV?


My dad sadly does and I have no idea how he deals with them. They are trash.


----------



## EdgeHead103 (May 5, 2008)

I have an XBOX One...

looks like I can't use it until Summer?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

EdgeHead103 said:


> I have an XBOX One...
> 
> looks like I can't use it until Summer?


Still have a 360? Hook that shit up.


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

I don't know if I can take in this much WWE before getting burnt out


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Network Thread (Ask your questions here as well)*



Gimpy said:


> I'm sure people have asked this, but does anyone know if the old Raw and Smackdown episodes and PPVs will still feature Benoit? Will the Benoit tribute Raw be available?


Benoit will be there and every show with him will be preceded with an advisory message about fictional character or something. He will not be edited out so there's that. Don't know about the tribute show. Doubt they'll include it but do we _really_ need it as it is? If you want it so bad, you can always find Hard Knocks for a cheap price on ebay or somewhere like that which gives you all the content they aired bar the comments from other wrestlers.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I wonder what the Network be broadcasting during live airings of Raw and Smackdown. Will it just shut down for 3 hours? (That would be dumb)


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*



SoupBro said:


> Finally, we are gonna get those WWE Ice Cream bars :banderas. The change has arrived people. An Austin middle finger bar and a Cena 5 Knuckle Shuffle one are being mass produced.


*ICECREAM BARS ICE CREAM BARS, ahhhh Nuts its just about the WWE Network. Which i might have to get BTW!!! :lmao*


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: WWE Network Available Internationally - Late 2014/Early 2015*

Am I the only one who is still a little nervous that Sky won't go quietly after a 25 year relationship and this service ends up tied to Sky in some way? Yes I know it's not going to be a traditonal channel, but as a VOD/streaming service it could still end up as a bonus to Sky customers.

Maybe I am (hopefully) just being absolutely paranoid, and we can only hope that WWE are committed to this revolutionary business model on a global level, but Sky are just devious bastards.

Let me be wrong.


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Available Internationally - Late 2014/Early 2015*



Flyboy78 said:


> Am I the only one who is still a little nervous that Sky won't go quietly after a 25 year relationship and this service ends up tied to Sky in some way? Yes I know it's not going to be a traditonal channel, but as a VOD/streaming service it could still end up as a bonus to Sky customers.
> 
> Maybe I am (hopefully) just being absolutely paranoid, and we can only hope that WWE are committed to this revolutionary business model on a global level, but Sky are just devious bastards.
> 
> Let me be wrong.


Sky's contract is up sometime this year. They can still bid for RAW and Smackdown, but when whatever contract with whatever company is written up, it will not be an exclusive content contract like it is now. If Sky still ask for exclusivity, they will not get the contract. Same thing is happening here in the States with WWE and NBC Universal when it comes to money. Rumors have Viacom making a major push to get WWE back to Spike TV since they lost UFC and TNA is floundering. To be honest, I wouldn't be shocked or surprised if FOX makes a move and places it on Fox Sports 1 or even the Fox Network itself.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm sure WWE doesn't care about the DirecTV stuff that much. So what if they drop WWEPPVs, I'm sure most americans won't even be buying PPVs on TV anymore. If DirecTV was in Canada or UK or something, then WWE should be worried for 2014 cause that'd hurt them.

Also, this line in the article stood out:


> Typically the distributors and WWE split the cost to consumers 50-50 and the price for the pay-per-view specials ranges from $55 to $70.


50-50 split? I guessed that WWE would need around 1.5M people buying the WWE Network per year for them to "break even", but if all they get is a 50-50 split from PPVs, then really all WWE would need is like 750,000 people and that's it.

And DirecTV just acts like they control all of television. They've had numerous problems with networks in the past. Look at all these issues:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DirecTV#Notable_carriage_disputes

Didn't DirecTV even drop SpikeTV(meaning people couldn't watch Impact), lol, I guess they just don't like wrestling, but have no problem taking in the revenue when it comes.


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

dxbender said:


> I'm sure WWE doesn't care about the DirecTV stuff that much. So what if they drop WWEPPVs, I'm sure most americans won't even be buying PPVs on TV anymore. If DirecTV was in Canada or UK or something, then WWE should be worried for 2014 cause that'd hurt them.
> 
> Also, this line in the article stood out:
> 
> ...


You drop Pay Per View, you drive those customers to the WWE network period. No harm whatsoever for Vince.

Comcast would be foolish to do the same thing, as they have negotiations this year for both RAW and Smackdown. If they dropped WWE PPVs, they will lose RAW and Smackdown rights and USA and SyFy would take major hits in the ratings.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

chargebeam said:


> I wonder what the Network be broadcasting during live airings of Raw and Smackdown. Will it just shut down for 3 hours? (That would be dumb)


Considering that they plan to have 24/7 live content on the Network I don't see where there would be a problem, it would be no different than any other night. Obviously they'll be telling you that Raw/SD is on live currently and that you can use the Network for a "second screen" experience, but the live channel on the Network has nothing to do with the live cable shows.

Unless I'm missing something in your question?


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

This is a great summary of things relating to the WWE Network and some more tidbits. 





:vince$ Basically WWE are going to be swimming in huge pools of money.


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

This sounds WAY too good to be true.

So we get every single past, present and future PPV (including WM). Every Raw/SD/Nitro/NXT/ECW show. All the documentaries including the new content and original programming for the Network. All on HD, unedited, for $9.99 a month? Holy shit, can't wait for it to come to UK. 

Is it all at my choosing when I watch it, or will they air it in some order? I.e. will ALL the content be readily available from day 1. I heard there is a ''Monday Night Wars'' programme, this mean I can't watch it all when I want and have to follow their schedule?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

G-Rated Is Coming said:


> This sounds WAY too good to be true.
> 
> So we get every single past, present and future PPV (including WM). *Every Raw/SD/Nitro/NXT/ECW show. All the documentaries* including the new content and original programming for the Network. All on HD, unedited, for $9.99 a month? Holy shit, can't wait for it to come to UK.
> 
> Is it all at my choosing when I watch it, or will they air it in some order? I.e. will ALL the content be readily available from day 1. I heard there is a ''Monday Night Wars'' programme, this mean I can't watch it all when I want and have to follow their schedule?


To note: nothing has been confirmed regarding the bold (beyond replays of the current day shows). I've brought this up earlier and people claim that Austin/Steph confirmed past Raw/SD's at the announcement, but I'm unable to find a video, quote, or any piece of info indicating explicitly we'll be getting the weekly shows. The documentaries (I assume you mean like the Punk DVD, HHH DVD, etc.) I don't even think were vaguely hinted at, so for now, we're under the assumption those won't be available at launch (but it's probably likely they will be added at a later point. How late, if ever, we don't know.)

And as to your question, there is nothing to suggest that all the content (that has been advertised) won't be there from the get-go--it would be absolutely ridiculous if say, they only had the WWE PPV's, but no WCW or ECW (since they advertised it like mad). You can choose to follow the Live feed which will function as sort of a standard television channel if you just want to sit back and not do much choosing. But you also have the option of going back/forward through the schedule to your hearts content. So if you "missed" a show that started at 4PM and is over before you get to it, or a show won't be on for a few days, you can select those shows On-Demand at any time. You of course can also just select everything On-Demand and manually, there won't be anything on the Live feed that won't be available On-Demand. You'll never "have" to follow their schedule.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I think the classic Raw and Smackdowns are going to be available because of this part as well as Austin saying you get to watch the AE in full.



> *12. Will classic WWE content be available on WWE Network?*
> Yes, a WWE Network subscription will include access to the most comprehensive video-on-demand library featuring all WWE, WCW and ECW pay-per-views and classic matches uncut and uncensored *as well as replays of Raw and SmackDown episodes*. Additional content will be added regularly.


It doesn't specify if it's the "old" episodes but since it's featured under the question about "classic WWE content", I take thir word for it. Documentaries will also be there. When they went through and gave the sneak peek, I spotted a few documentaries down there including Big Show and I think Greatest Rivalries.


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks for that. Will wait and see if it's confirmed that we get all the full Raw/SD/Nitro/ECW shows ever made. Unedited, in HD.

By documentaries I meant stuff they put out on DVD like the recent ''History of the WWE'' and the Punk/HHH ones like you mentioned. I have most of those but could sell my collection if it's all going to be on the Network in HD. Will also mean I never have to buy another WWE blu ray again.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> I think the classic Raw and Smackdowns are going to be available because of this part as well as Austin saying you get to watch the AE in full.
> 
> Documentaries will also be there. When they went through and gave the sneak peek, I spotted a few documentaries down there including Big Show and I think Greatest Rivalries.


Did Austin say that? I assumed that when he's referring to "unedited, uncut, uncensored" (or however it goes), that he's talking about the PPV's or "classic matches." It just seems like everything I've read or seen just uses a lot of blanket terms like "in all its glory," but is never downright explicit about it (unlike the PPV's where they make it crystal clear we're getting ALL of them).

And good catch on the documentaries, I watched the Announcement live but didn't think it would be so difficult to find the whole thing afterwards (it's only in abridged Youtube format and a lot of segments are missing). Watching through the available videos, I didn't see anything about Documentaries, so I assumed they weren't included.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

I hope all the old nitros, raws and smackdowns are on there. If there arent then for me its not worth getting. I want to relive the monday night wars actually in good quality.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> I wonder what the Network be broadcasting during live airings of Raw and Smackdown. Will it just shut down for 3 hours? (That would be dumb)


Aren't they broadcasting those live on the network, in conjunction with being on TV? (i.e have it live on the Network and TV as the same broadcast) Unless I missed something, but I thought that was their plan.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Welp! I know what's going to be playing in my house.

"ALL WWE, ALL THE TIME!!! ALL OF THE WRESTLING, IT'S NOW MINE!!!!"


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

NearFall said:


> Aren't they broadcasting those live on the network, in conjunction with being on TV? (i.e have it live on the Network and TV as the same broadcast) Unless I missed something, but I thought that was their plan.


i dont think they are doing that, nor is the network going to be off air when raw is airing im sure there will be content playing at all times


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

YoungGun_UK said:


> This is a great summary of things relating to the WWE Network and some more tidbits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is so fucking sick. :clap
Especially the PPV part was kind of mind blowing.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

2014 is an historic year for wrestling and I for one am honored to be part of something truly amazing. 

We give WWE stick but this is truly remarkable and a long time coming.

A 24/7 wrestling channel! Wow!!!


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: The WWE Network is Overkill - there's too MUCH content*



Bobholly39 said:


> I feel that having every WWE, WCW and ECW ppv available is overkill.
> 
> More than that, it's stupid. It's a bad business decision. i think they had potential to make a lot, LOT more money, and easily so.
> 
> ...


:kobe6


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Emotion Blur said:


> Did Austin say that? I assumed that when he's referring to "unedited, uncut, uncensored" (or however it goes), that he's talking about the PPV's or "classic matches." It just seems like everything I've read or seen just uses a lot of blanket terms like "in all its glory," but is never downright explicit about it (unlike the PPV's where they make it crystal clear we're getting ALL of them).
> 
> And good catch on the documentaries, I watched the Announcement live but didn't think it would be so difficult to find the whole thing afterwards (it's only in abridged Youtube format and a lot of segments are missing). Watching through the available videos, I didn't see anything about Documentaries, so I assumed they weren't included.


I might have to go back and look at what Austin said but I could swear it was something about enjoying the whole Attitude Era and I doubt PPVs only (specially those shitty ones from 98-99) would truly justify the era when most of the amazing stuff happened on TV.

Most of the informative parts have been cut and included. You can see Austin's whole speech (I think) on their channel now as well all the sneak peeks and guides on how to use the service. I caught something about the Monday Night War which might be just a documentary or the lead in to the whole era with Nitro and Raw/SD.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Dave said old Raw & SD aren't available at launch


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

Look, it's a brilliant idea. WWE has correctly reasoned that it can make more money from PPV's if they get to keep the gross for themselves instead of splitting it 50/50 with the cable and satellite providers. Let's take a look at the domestic (US) buyrates for their 2012 shows, the most recent year for which confirmed statistics are available.

Royal Rumble 2012: 443,000 buys
Elimination Chamber: 178,000
Wrestlemania XXVIII: 1,253,000
Extreme Rules: 263,000
Over the Limit – 167,000
No Way Out – 194,000
Money In The Bank - 188,000
Summerslam - 358,000
Night Of Champions - 189,000
Hell In A Cell - 199,000
Survivor Series - 208,000
TLC - 175,000

3,815,000 buys total in 2012. If we multiply by an average price of $50 and subtract the 50% the WWE pays in fees to the cable/satellite companies, we end up with an annual PPV gross of $95,375,000. 

Now, the average PPV (in current form) draws 317,000 buys, a number that drops to 232,000 if you remove WrestleMania from the average. I would wager that there is a core of about 150,000 die-hard fans that order the shows every month. 

A year's worth of the WWE Network, which includes all the pay-per-views, will cost $120. In order to break even with the current PPV structure, WWE would have to maintain a constant base of at least 795,000 WWE Network subscribers. The question is, beyond that core of 150,000 fans, can WWE convince nearly 650,000 more that their online service is worth the price of 2 and 1/2 traditional PPVs? I believe so, and WWE obviously does as well.

It makes sense financially, it frees WWE from the surly bonds of the (increasingly outdated) traditional PPV structure and phenomenal provider fees, and it gives the fans more bang for their buck. It's a fantastic premise, and it's going to work: I've only bought 2 PPVs in the last 24 months, but I will gladly hand over my money for the WWE Network.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

It's all fun and games until Michael Cole doesn't shut the fuck up about it on RAW... I kid, I kid. In all seriousness though, I'm really looking forward to this.

In my opinion, however, they really missed a beat in not bringing back Tough Enough on the network. Maybe they will in the future, but for now, until we hear otherwise, I'm going to say it was a missed opportunity.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Dave said old Raw & SD aren't available at launch


Good catch.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

You damn American's get to watch Wrestlemania live in HD for $10 unk6


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Not seen anyone mention this, but I'm guessing that the WWE Network will be airing the Hall of Fame live? In fact, the whole scheduling of WrestleMania weekend will be interesting. Could easily be something like (for American's):

Saturday
10:00 - #5 in WrestleMania countdown
14:00 - #4 in WrestleMania countdown
18:00 - Hall of Fame Live: Pre-Show
18:30 - Hall of Fame Live
22:00 - Hall of Fame Live: Post-Show

Sunday
06:00 - #3 in WrestleMania countdown
10:00 - #2 in WrestleMania countdown
14:00 - #1 in WrestleMania countdown
18:00 - WrestleMania XXX Live: Pre-Show
19:00 - WrestleMania XXX Live
23:00 - WrestleMania XXX Live: Post-Show

Would be fairly immense if you had access to the Network with a schedule like that.


----------



## Gimpy (Jan 3, 2012)

When will old PPVs be available? Also, since the network launches the day after EC (I think), will EC be available on the network when it launches or sometime before WM?


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

G-Rated Is Coming said:


> Thanks for that. Will wait and see if it's confirmed that we get all the full Raw/SD/Nitro/ECW shows ever made. Unedited, in HD.
> 
> By documentaries I meant stuff they put out on DVD like the recent ''History of the WWE'' and the Punk/HHH ones like you mentioned. I have most of those but could sell my collection if it's all going to be on the Network in HD. Will also mean I never have to buy another WWE blu ray again.


Even if they get them, I don't think they'll keep them up there forever. We're basically gonna be renting, with the exception of PPVs.

Same for RAWs and Smackdowns. They'll probably put some up, and they'll expire at some point, and they'll replace those with new ones added.



*Question about Roku players:*

If I buy a Roku player for $50 & and HDMI cord, I'll be able to watch the WWE Network on my tv with no problem, by just downloading an app on to the Roku player?

I know nothing about this stuff. The Roku site says you need wired or wireless internet. My wireless internet will not work in my house for some reason (the guy who set it up claims that it looks like it's working fine, but my home computer is missing a component, hence it not working. Don't understand why, and it's a headache I've been trying to deal with for awhile...).

TV is across the room from the computer. If the Roku player is plugged into the computer, do you think it will also reach the tv with whatever cords come with it and/or the HDMI cord (HDMI cord is 6.5 feet). I don't know exactly how that works. If it means 6.5 feet counting both ways or what.

Again, I know nothing about this stuff. It'd be so much easier if it were just a channel on the tv , but I understand why they don't want to split the profits.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

LilOlMe said:


> Even if they get them, I don't think they'll keep them up there forever. We're basically gonna be renting, with the exception of PPVs.
> 
> Same for RAWs and Smackdowns. They'll probably put some up, and they'll expire at some point, and they'll replace those with new ones added.
> 
> ...



you will need to get a roku that has an ethernet port if you cant do wireless and you will need that to go from your router to the roku and then hdmi from roku to tv and yes just get the wwe channel on roku and you will be set


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

iamloco724 said:


> you will need to get a roku that has an ethernet port if you cant do wireless and you will need that to go from your router to the roku and then hdmi from roku to tv and yes just get the wwe channel on roku and you will be set


Thank you! So just to be clear, the roku would be plugged into my modem box (which is on my floor), NOT my computer right? And then also a cord going into my tv, right?

That makes it better, as it being plugged into my modem box gives me more length than if it were plugged into my computer.

Thanks for your help!

ETA: Looks like Roku 3 is the only one that supports ethernet, and it's the most expensive one ($98 compared to $49 for Roku 1).  Scroll down for comparison:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER#productDetails


However, when I go to the page for the HDMI cable, it says that THAT supports ethernet:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0052SCU8U/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

So would I still need the Roku player to support ethernet too?


----------



## Sugnid (Feb 11, 2010)

Meltzer and Alvarez seem pretty negative about the Network and aren't so sure that they will get the subscribers needed to break even.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Who can say no to this? You get all 12 ppvs for 10 bucks a month. That is amazing. Plus you get ALL of their shows and older content too. This is not something to pass up in my opinion.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

WWEs stock price a day or two before the announcement was $15.31.

The current price is $17!


I wonder if WWE could even top $20 soon?!? Last time WWE stock ever went above $19 was early 2001(Probably cause of XFL announcement or something? Cause they were under $13 a few months before)

I'm sure there's alot of people going crazy for not investing in WWE.

2012 the stock price was around $7.50 and now it's more than double that price! Whoever bought WWE stocks in 2012 is probably laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: The WWE Network is Overkill - there's too MUCH content*



Bobholly39 said:


> I feel that having every WWE, WCW and ECW ppv available is overkill.
> 
> More than that, it's stupid. It's a bad business decision. i think they had potential to make a lot, LOT more money, and easily so.
> 
> ...


Honestly, I think this is a terrible idea that you gave. Nobody would pay $16 or $26 dollars a month for the package so most of their customers would still be paying $10 a month but there would be less customers because you would be getting less for those $10.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Sugnid said:


> Meltzer and Alvarez seem pretty negative about the Network and aren't so sure that they will get the subscribers needed to break even.


Who gives a fuck what they think?


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

So basically, the future of watching the WWE is on computers?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

GNR4LIFE said:


> So basically, the future of watching the WWE is on computers?


And tablets, phones, consoles, streaming devices, etc. But really this isn't about the "future" of watching WWE, it's about WWE catching up with the times and pushing away from the outdated PPV model.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

Do you guys think there's any possibility that they will eventually put this on cable tv too? Like maybe if the cable companies see the writing on the wall, they start lowering their cut of the revenue massively (thus giving Vince a better deal)?

Sure Vince getting 100% of the online revenue is great, but he may be able to reach MORE of the audience by doing a cable deal too...if they're willing not to be too stingy.

I just don't want to go through the hassle and annoyance of trying to get things set up to watch it on tv....only for them to strike a tv deal a few months later.

Do you think there's any possibility of that?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

LilOlMe said:


> I just don't want to go through the hassle and annoyance of trying to get things set up to watch it on tv....only for them to strike a tv deal a few months later.


I don't know about you, but watching stuff from computer on TV is pretty easy for me. The only things needed are laptop computer + TV + HDMI cord. Know nothing about this Roku thing you mentioned earlier but what I do is simply use a HDMI cord so I can see everything on TV.

In fact, I think that's what I'll do a lot of the time once the Network is out over here and I have the ability to subscribe.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

LilOlMe said:


> Thank you! So just to be clear, the roku would be plugged into my modem box (which is on my floor), NOT my computer right? And then also a cord going into my tv, right?
> 
> That makes it better, as it being plugged into my modem box gives me more length than if it were plugged into my computer.
> 
> ...


correct or you can run wireless if you want, and correct about the latest models only the 3 has ethernet port, hdmi ethernet is not the same thing as the ethernet port connection thats not something you have to concern your self with

and they wont be getting a tv deal anytime soon and most likely ever companies dont want to add channels they want to get rid of and wwe wouldnt get the same return on there money with the cable deal


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> I don't know about you, but watching stuff from computer on TV is pretty easy for me. The only things needed are laptop computer + TV + HDMI cord. Know nothing about this Roku thing you mentioned earlier but what I do is simply use a HDMI cord so I can see everything on TV.
> 
> In fact, I think that's what I'll do a lot of the time once the Network is out over here and I have the ability to subscribe.


I guess a Roku player just adds the convenience of being able to see the WWE Network menu right on your tv, and control it with the Roku remote, rather than going to your computer.

I mean, I assume. I really don't know what I'm talking about with any of this.

It's nice to know that I can just use an HDMI cable. That's definitely cheaper. However, the tv in the room with the computer is an old one, that doesn't even seem to have an HDMI port. Sigh. Oh well.




iamloco724 said:


> correct or you can run wireless if you want, and correct about the latest models only the 3 has ethernet port, hdmi ethernet is not the same thing as the ethernet port connection thats not something you have to concern your self with
> 
> and they wont be getting a tv deal anytime soon and most likely ever companies dont want to add channels they want to get rid of and wwe wouldnt get the same return on there money with the cable deal


Thanks for all your help!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Apparently it's Xbox 360 supported right? I'll probably just buy it and watch it through my tv that way.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Apparently it's Xbox 360 supported right? I'll probably just buy it and watch it through my tv that way.


yes and soon the xbox one


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Emotion Blur said:


> Good catch.


Now that's the main thing that was selling me on this, that's not fun to hear and is exactly what I was worried about. What are they going to put a new episode each month or something? I certainly hope not but pulling some sort of crap like that is what I'm still worried about to be honest.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Now that's the main thing that was selling me on this, that's not fun to hear and is exactly what I was worried about. What are they going to put a new episode each month or something? I certainly hope not but pulling some sort of crap like that is what I'm still worried about to be honest.


i doubt it will be on episode at a time but maybe a year or 2 at a time like every month or every other month, still would be good

we are getting all wwe wcw ecw ppvs on launch so that is a pretty big deal, im hoping we get all the raw and sds and nitros sooner rather then later


----------



## CaseygarnerPDX (Jan 10, 2014)

Hello. I just signed up to ask this question. Is there a video somewhere of the presentation?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

CaseygarnerPDX said:


> Hello. I just signed up to ask this question. Is there a video somewhere of the presentation?


----------



## PG Era Sucks (Mar 8, 2011)

*Will you be getting WWE Network?*

I think I will. 

However, if you get it right off the bat, it has to be a 6 month commitment. No one and done trial run. 

I think, ultimately, this will replace DVD/Blu-Rays of PPVs, wrestler collection sets and documentaries. 

From what I understand, you can go back and watch old Raw shows. What about Shotgun Saturday Night? LiveWire (lol)?

I think with all this plus the PPV shows coming with the deal in HD and me not having to illegally stream them with shit quality, plus unaltered past shows including Benoit is too good of a deal to pass up.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Will you be getting WWE Network?*

I'm 25 with a full time job so a $60 commitment isn't much for me. Regardless, it is an extremely good deal so I doubt anyone will feel "stuck" with it after a month or two. With ppvs being included it pays for itself.

But yes, I will be getting it the day it goes live.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Will you be getting WWE Network?*

Of course I will. It's a fucking great deal. $9.99/month for live PPV's, past shows, reality shows, etc...I don't think it could get any better than that. It's one of the best things that could have happened for WWE fans in a really long time.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Will you be getting WWE Network?*

Yes I'll be buying. It'll be amazing if they also have all the past RAW and Smack down episodes, but they didn't say they would like they said they have all the ppvs, all they said is there's RAW and Smackdown replays and a large vault.


----------



## RadGuyMcCool (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Will you be getting WWE Network?*

Seeing as it's being withheld from my country for about a year, then no.


----------



## Big Daddy Fool (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Will you be getting WWE Network?*

Without doubt. 

Hopefully it will hit the UK much earlier than projected though.


----------



## Djbousquet (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: Will you be getting WWE Network?*

Yes. No brainer.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Will you be getting WWE Network?*

It's an amazing deal I must admit, but when does it hit UK?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Will you be getting WWE Network?*

When it's available in here, for sure.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Will you be getting WWE Network?*



PG Era Sucks said:


> I think I will.
> 
> However, if you get it right off the bat, it has to be a 6 month commitment. No one and done trial run.
> 
> ...


Think about it like this. WM costs $60 that is the cost of the first six months of the WWE Network. So basically its buy WM And get 6 months of the WWE Network for free.

You can't beat that deal since WM is free as are all other PPVs. and you can even even watch the WWE Network on your ps3 or xbox 360.

I buy WM every year, so this year I am just going to buy the WWE network and watch WM on my computer or ps3 on my HD TV


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Will you be getting WWE Network?*



Ungratefulness said:


> Yes I'll be buying. It'll be amazing if they also have all the past RAW and Smack down episodes, but they didn't say they would like they said they have all the ppvs, all they said is there's RAW and Smackdown replays and a large vault.


From what I understand, they will add more content in the future, so there's a chance that at some point, we'll have all the Raw and SD episodes, which would be fucking amazing.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*IWC ain't complaining on wwe network What Socery is that?!*

I think this is a sign that it would actually do well. What do you guys think? It's I'm actually looking forward to it. 


ps meant to say this at the end of the title fpalm


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

*Re: IWC ain't complaining on wwe network What Socery is that?!*

It's not sorcery. It's simply that heavenly a deal.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: IWC ain't complaining on wwe network What Socery is that?!*



krai999 said:


> I think this is a sign that it would actually do well. What do you guys think? It's I'm actually looking forward to it


What is there to complain about? Its going to be amazing. And just think, now that PPVs are free on the WWE Network, there really want be a reason for most of the IWC who stream PPVs since Im sure most will be buying the WWE network.

This was the best thing the WWE could ever done to combat the streaming of PPVs.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: IWC ain't complaining on wwe network What Socery is that?!*

They haven't released it yet, so don't count your chickens...


----------



## Big Daddy Fool (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: IWC ain't complaining on wwe network What Socery is that?!*

Who cares about the WWE Network when you can watch ROH iPPVs. :brock


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

anyone see this info anywhere else?

"As an incentive for early adoption, anyone who pre-pays for six months (or more?) at launch will get WrestleMania 30 for free as part of their service. Subsequent WrestleManias will not be on the network."

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...uzz-surrounding-tonights-rumored-announcement


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: IWC ain't complaining on wwe network What Socery is that?!*

Why would the IWC complain? Those who'll buy it will get a bunch of shit for only $10 a month, and those who don't will probably (still) get the stuff illegally.

Also, I'm not sure if this means it'll be automatically successful. The WWE is going to need a large number of people to subscribe to Network just to break even.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: IWC ain't complaining on wwe network What Socery is that?!*



RugbyRat said:


> They haven't released it yet, so don't count your chickens...


They have been perfecting the content for a couple of years now while they have been shopping the idea around. There is no way they screw this up.

The only way they can screw it up is if their servers can't handle everyone who is going to buy it on day one.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: IWC ain't complaining on wwe network What Socery is that?!*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Why would the IWC complain? Those who'll buy it will get a bunch of shit for only $10 a month, and those who don't will probably (still) get the stuff illegally.
> 
> Also, I'm not sure if this means it'll be automatically successful. The WWE is going to need a large number of people to subscribe to Network just to break even.


I am sure they will have ad banners they will be selling on the network too. I bet they make bank on this. Hell i could see them pulling a youtube and making us watch 20 secs ads before each stream.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: IWC ain't complaining on wwe network What Socery is that?!*

I personally have no complaints. I'm just suspicious about this $10 a month thing. No way it's going to stay that way for more than two years.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: IWC ain't complaining on wwe network What Socery is that?!*



birthday_massacre said:


> I am sure they will have ad banners they will be selling on the network too. I bet they make bank on this. Hell i could see them pulling a youtube and making us watch 20 secs ads before each stream.


Dear god I hope not.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: IWC ain't complaining on wwe network What Socery is that?!*



Krinkles said:


> I personally have no complaints. I'm just suspicious about this $10 a month thing. No way it's going to stay that way for more than two years.


What they could do is have a tier year. Like $10 for the basic package which is what we get at launch, all the current content and then the PPVs.
Then have a $20 which would get you other stuff like full raws or nitro's (plus the other shows). And maybe special WWE programming, stuff like that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: IWC ain't complaining on wwe network What Socery is that?!*

Nothing to complain about. It looks legit.


----------



## Big Daddy Fool (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: IWC ain't complaining on wwe network What Socery is that?!*

What concerns me is they made no effort to make it clear the service is UNLIMITED. 

Imagine if you could only watch so many matches a month etc.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: IWC ain't complaining on wwe network What Socery is that?!*



Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Dear god I hope not.


WWE.com has that now sometimes when you click on their videos. You can skip the videos after like 5 seconds, so its not really a bad deal. But at this low price, there is no way I can see them not having these ads before each video. As long as you can skip them after 5 secs. I don't see a problem with it. Espeically if it will keep the price that cheap. The WWE has to make money some how, and that is going to be a cash cow to put ads before each streaming video.

I am not saying I want to see that, I am just saying I wouldn't be surprised if that is what happens.

Just look at this video from WWE.com

http://www.wwe.com/videos/the-jbl-cole-show-episode-59-january-10-2014-26175459

Sometimes you can skip the ads and sometimes you can't. but this is how I think its going to be.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

So with NXT being broadcast live on the network starting on February 27, anyone else think that maybe Smackdown will be broadcast live more often on the network and just aired on Fridays in the regular TV slots on the respective networks?


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

"Steve Austin is open to ideas that WWE may have for him for the WWE Network. He said in Las Vegas this week that he's willing to listen to the company about appearing on WWE Network shows or programming"

Hopefully a new series of Tough Enough down the line.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

RatedR10 said:


> So with NXT being broadcast live on the network starting on February 27, anyone else think that maybe Smackdown will be broadcast live more often on the network and just aired on Fridays in the regular TV slots on the respective networks?



on the 27th its a one time thing there was a clarification that came out its not live after that


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

BlackaryDaggery said:


> "Steve Austin is open to ideas that WWE may have for him for the WWE Network. He said in <span class="a0x192FFC" placeholder="las vegas">Las Vegas</span> this week that he's willing to listen to the company about appearing on WWE Network shows or programming"
> 
> Hopefully a new series of Tough Enough down the line.


I'd love to see another season of Tough Enough with Austin! Hell, I'm open to any show on the network that features the GOAT :austin


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Yeah, I can definitely see Tough Enough come back on the Network. Austin mentioned that he's working on a show similar to Tough Enough on another Network.

Just to be clear, there hasn't been any confirmation on whether or not full Raws, Smackdowns, and Nitros will be broadcasted on the Network? I'm not sure i would still be buying the Network if they weren't included.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

#Mark said:


> Just to be clear, there hasn't been any confirmation on whether or not full Raws, Smackdowns, and Nitros will be broadcasted on the Network? I'm not sure i would still be buying the Network if they weren't included.


They will be added as time goes on. According to Meltzer, they are unavailable at first.

Hopefully by the time the rest of the world gets the network, they have been added.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

BlackaryDaggery said:


> "Steve Austin is open to ideas that WWE may have for him for the WWE Network. He said in Las Vegas this week that he's willing to listen to the company about appearing on WWE Network shows or programming"
> 
> Hopefully a new series of Tough Enough down the line.


I would love to see a weekly show maybe called "The Bottom Line with Stone Cold Steve Austin" where he discusses his hits and misses from the past week in WWE wrestling, complete with guest appearances by people like JR, HBK, Bret Hart, etc.

:mark: :mark:


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

iamloco724 said:


> anyone see this info anywhere else?
> 
> "As an incentive for early adoption, anyone who pre-pays for six months (or more?) at launch will get WrestleMania 30 for free as part of their service. Subsequent WrestleManias will not be on the network."
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...uzz-surrounding-tonights-rumored-announcement


This article was written before the announcement. WWE made it pretty clear that when you have the Network you get all of the PPVs.


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

*What will be the first PPV you will watch on the WWE Network ??*

For me it will probably be Spring Stampede 94

Johnny B. Badd vs Diamond Dallas Page
Lord Steven Regal vs Brian Pillman.
Nasty Boys vs Cactus Jack & Maxx Payne.
Stunning Steve Austin vs The Great Muta. 
Rick Rude vs Sting. 
DustinDust vs Bunkhouse Buck. 
The Boss vs Vader.
Ric Flair vs Rick Steamboat.


----------



## SpearORgtfo (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: What will be the first PPV you will watch on the WWE Network ??*

It depends, if the network lets us choose to watch any raw ever since after the 1989 WM than itll probably the 1989 WM as im gonna go on a marathon and watch every single episode of wwf/wwe since than


----------



## Jbardo (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: What will be the first PPV you will watch on the WWE Network ??*

Great shout on Spring Stampede 94, always wanted to see that show.

I'll likely watch a few WCW ppvs since I didn't watch it when it was around.


----------



## Patrickryan39 (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: What will be the first PPV you will watch on the WWE Network ??*

ECW ECW ECW! I will just start from the beginning and work my way through. I hope all the ecw tv shows are on there as well.


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: What will be the first PPV you will watch on the WWE Network ??*

Most of these PPV are on Youtube for Free. But I'm getting Network cause it's cheap.

WWE: It's either Wm17, SummerSlam 2002, Blacklash 99(THIS IS THE ROCK CAM!), Backlash 2004, WM XX, or Judgement Day(EDDIE VS JBL) :mark:

ECW: Can't Chose. Just know I'm watching all of them besides December to Dismember(2007ish?). I fucking loved ECW. WWE > ECW > WCW IMHO.

Wcw: All of WCW 2000 PPVs fpalm


----------



## Hordriss (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: What will be the first PPV you will watch on the WWE Network ??*

Summerslam 1991, just because it's the first PPV I ever actually watched.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: What will be the first PPV you will watch on the WWE Network ??*

It depends.

Probably WrestleMania 20, WrestleMania 21, and WrestleMania 22.

Although Benoit was in WM 20, 21, and 22 and it'll probably be hella awkward with the whole advisory thing. It's bad enough it's slightly awkward watching the 1st ever MITB match on the Ladder Match DVD from 2006 (or 2007, I forgot when they released that, it was before his death though) with him in it, now that they're basically unitentionally empathizing the whole thing with the advisory, it's gonna be weird lol.


----------



## donalder (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: What will be the first PPV you will watch on the WWE Network ??*

Halloween havoc 97.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: What will be the first PPV you will watch on the WWE Network ??*

probably some of the WCW/ECW stuff, since I already have almost every WWE PPV & Raw/SD/WWECW.


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: What will be the first PPV you will watch on the WWE Network ??*

Bash At The Beach 1996. Every In Your House PPV.


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

I am looking forward to:
WWF Championship Wrestling
WWF All-Star Wrestling
Prime Time Wrestling
WWF Superstars
WWF Wrestling Challenge
Shotgun Saturday Night
Livewire

Edited WWF Shows such as:
Wrestling Spotlight
All-American Wrestling
WWF Mania

AWA Championship Wrestling
AWA All Star Wrestling

Mid-South Wrestling/UWF
Power Pro Wrestling

World Class Championship Wrestling

Georgia Championship Wrestling

Smoky Mountain Wrestling

GWF (Syndicated)

ECW Hardcore TV
ECW on TNN

Maple Leaf Wrestling

Mid-Atlantic Championship Wrestling/NWA Pro/WCW Pro
World Wide Wrestling
Power Hour
NWA World Championship Wrestling/WCW Saturday Night
Thunder
NWA Main Event
WCW Prime

Just the sheer number of hours of content of these programs would keep anyone busy for years.

With that said, Starrcade 85 is the first PPV I'll probably watch first.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Will they air the Hall of Fame live too?


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Shaska Whatley said:


> I am looking forward to:
> WWF Championship Wrestling
> WWF All-Star Wrestling
> Prime Time Wrestling
> ...


I think you are expecting an awful lot with that lineup lolol!

And I'll probably watch WM17 for the nostalgia and it being my all-time favourite WWE PPV.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

First PPV I'll go for is Royal Rumble 2004, Wrestlemania XX or SummerSlam 2004. Basically, the first thing I'll look up is a Benoit match from the get go - a prominent one at that.


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

BlackaryDaggery said:


> I think you are expecting an awful lot with that lineup lolol!
> 
> And I'll probably watch WM17 for the nostalgia and it being my all-time favourite WWE PPV.


I don't expect each one, let alone the entire series, to be available at launch. However, it would be nice if a season or 2 of some will be available.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

> *9 facts you NEED TO KNOW about WWE NETWORK*
> 
> No more rumors, no more whispers: WWE Network is finally coming to life, as confirmed in the groundbreaking announcement from Mr. McMahon, “Stone Cold” Steve Austin and several other Superstars this past week.
> 
> ...


http://www.wwe.com/inside/9-facts-you-need-to-know-about-wwe-network-26175464/page-9

Good read simplifying everything.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

I hope the WWE Network increases the chances of having another PPV in the UK. IF US/Canada fans wanted to watch live they could do in the afternoon or wait for it to be re-aired in the evening.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: What will be the first PPV you will watch on the WWE Network ??*



TheGmGoken said:


> Most of these PPV are on Youtube for Free. But I'm getting Network cause it's cheap.



Sure, some PPV's can be found on Youtube, but in poor quality, sometimes i like to watch a old legendary match, let's say, Rey Mysterio's first WCW match, and this is what you get:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WpwbaAfXQE 

Poor resolution and a even worse framerate, in the app it would be like this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-pK50Y9gdo


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

holt_hogan said:


> I hope the WWE Network increases the chances of having another PPV in the UK. IF US/Canada fans wanted to watch live they could do in the afternoon or wait for it to be re-aired in the evening.


Likely.

It is also likely that we will see the occasional house show AND have PPV events other than Sunday Nights. (A return to having Survivor Series on Thanksgiving Eve or even on Black Friday, possibly a few major shows on Saturday Night, etc.)


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Srdjan99 said:


> Will they air the Hall of Fame live too?


I'm going to say Yes. Because they need to take advantage of everything they can to make this a success and so they have people coming back to subscribe after the six months is up. 


I think I'll be a subscriber to the WWE Network for the rest of my life. 

:draper2


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

holt_hogan said:


> I hope the WWE Network increases the chances of having another PPV in the UK. IF US/Canada fans wanted to watch live they could do in the afternoon or wait for it to be re-aired in the evening.


Oh I didn't think about this. Obviously we wouldn't get Summerslam or Mania in Wembley, but it'd be nice if we could get MITB etc..


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Stupid question but I hope fellow UK fans can help.

When exactly is WWEs contract up with Sky?

Does anyone think Sky will stop showing the ppvs on sky spsorts but especially on sky box office?


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm watching the announcement video again and I'm curious. What was the one "connected" device that they were not able to talk about. They said

Android
IOS
Kindle Fire
and Roku

My only guess can be Windows Mobile. Nobody gives a damn about Blackberry anymore


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Approximately only 43 days and 15 hours to go!!!!


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

omaroo said:


> Stupid question but I hope fellow UK fans can help.
> 
> *When exactly is WWEs contract up with Sky?*
> 
> Does anyone think Sky will stop showing the ppvs on sky spsorts but especially on sky box office?


i can't remember the exact date but i'm sure i read a while back it was sometime in november.


----------



## Rockwood610 (Jan 11, 2014)

LightyKD said:


> I'm watching the announcement video again and I'm curious. What was the one "connected" device that they were not able to talk about. They said
> 
> Android
> IOS
> ...


I believe it was the Google Chromebox or whatever they had at the CES to show off.


----------



## Rockwood610 (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: What will be the first PPV you will watch on the WWE Network ??*

Thats exactly what I think. WWE's research shows that the majority of their fanbase is willing to pay from premium HD content. I am all down for the WWE Network. I'll be honest, I was SHOCKED at how much content they are going to offer right out of the gate. Especially since they have kept everything locked up in their vault for so long.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> i can't remember the exact date but i'm sure i read a while back it was sometime in november.


Ok thanks.

Will be interesting though to see if Sky will continue to show ppvs on box office and sky sports when the wwe network arrives here.


----------



## Bagelalmond (Jul 17, 2013)

*Do you guys think this would be a better deal for the wwe network?*

They said it's $9.99 per month with the commitment to 6 month subscription. I think it's better if they take out the 6 month subscription plan and let us subscribe to it however the amount of months we want instead. Because I think if they're saying we have to commit it to 6 months, it's like forcing the fans to need to buy it for that long in order to access wwe network. What do you people think? Should they just let us arrange our own number of months instead? Not everyone will want it for exactly 6 months.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Do you guys think this would be a better deal for the wwe network?*

Not at all, 6 months is good. Then people will most likely enjoy it so much that they will continue using it


----------



## Bagelalmond (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Do you guys think this would be a better deal for the wwe network?*

I really would still prefer they let us subscribe to it monthly if we want to. I just think the better option would be to give us a choice from 1-12 months instead. If we like it, we'll continue it the next month. If not, it should be our choice to skip the next months or something, just like Netflix.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Do you guys think this would be a better deal for the wwe network?*

Making you stick with it for 6 months means you'll have to use it whether you like it or not.

Eventually, You'll love it :trips


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Question about the commitment thing.

So during the first 6 months, if you really Need to cancel, did they mention anything about a cancellation fee? 

So for the first six months there may be a cancellation fee, and after 6 months you can cancel anytime you want? Did they say anything like that?


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: Do you guys think this would be a better deal for the wwe network?*

It's simple; WWE doesn't want people getting the service for one month only to watch Wrestlemania (for example) for $10.


----------



## Neil_totally (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Do you guys think this would be a better deal for the wwe network?*

the thinking is that if thy do it for one month at a time, that people will only sign up on the month there's a ppv they want to see, which wouldn't work financially.

Six months is good. A years contract might scare people off, month-to-month is far too risky for WWE.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Do you guys think this would be a better deal for the wwe network?*

It's six months to start with so people don't just order the Network, watch Wrestlemania 30 then cancel the subscription. They're covering all basis this way.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Do you guys think this would be a better deal for the wwe network?*



Bagelalmond said:


> They said it's $9.99 per month with the commitment to 6 month subscription. I think it's better if they take out the 6 month subscription plan and let us subscribe to it however the amount of months we want instead. Because I think if they're saying we have to commit it to 6 months, it's like forcing the fans to need to buy it for that long in order to access wwe network. What do you people think? Should they just let us arrange our own number of months instead? Not everyone will want it for exactly 6 months.


WM costs $60, 6 months of the network cost $60. They don't want someone just buying the network for one month and getting WM for $10.

Now if you want to go that route then say, if you don't get the 6 month at a time subscription then it won't include the PPVs that could work.

let people like you buy it one month at a time but those people won't get access to the PPVs live. Maybe just let them watch them a month later or when ever the DVD comes out then they can watch it.


----------



## Bagelalmond (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Do you guys think this would be a better deal for the wwe network?*



Gutwrench said:


> It's simple; WWE doesn't want people getting the service for one month only to watch Wrestlemania (for example) for $10.


They need to make it like Netflix. Otherwise it might not succeed on the long run.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Do you guys think this would be a better deal for the wwe network?*



Bagelalmond said:


> They need to make it like Netflix. Otherwise it might not succeed on the long run.


Here is another way to look at it. WM cost $60, the network cost $60 for 6 months. So basically its like paying $60 for WM And getting the WWE Network for free.

After those six months everyone will see how great it is and they will have no problem paying in 6 month chunks.

If you are a fan and you are paying PPVs that cost 40-50 every month, its a steal to pay $120 a year and get all the PPVs free.


----------



## Neil_totally (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Do you guys think this would be a better deal for the wwe network?*



birthday_massacre said:


> WM costs $60, 6 months of the network cost $60. They don't want someone just buying the network for one month and getting WM for $10.
> 
> Now if you want to go that route then say, if you don't get the 6 month at a time subscription then it won't include the PPVs that could work.
> 
> let people like you buy it one month at a time but those people won't get access to the PPVs live. Maybe just let them watch them a month later or when ever the DVD comes out then they can watch it.


I suspect this is how it'll go in the long term. Subscribing for shows month-to-month, and the 'big four' ppv's will come as a bonus for signing up for x amount of months, or for a few bucks extra.


----------



## Cabanarama (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Do you guys think this would be a better deal for the wwe network?*



Bagelalmond said:


> They said it's $9.99 per month with the commitment to 6 month subscription. I think it's better if they take out the 6 month subscription plan and let us subscribe to it however the amount of months we want instead. Because I think if they're saying we have to commit it to 6 months, it's like forcing the fans to need to buy it for that long in order to access wwe network. What do you people think? Should they just let us arrange our own number of months instead? Not everyone will want it for exactly 6 months.


With the PPVs, they have to have a minimum commitment... Without the six month commitment, people can opt in and out based on what PPVs they want to buy just to save money... to be honest, I was expecting something like a year long commitment in order to receive the PPVs.
If they had a monthly option, that would have to come without the pay per views.
I do think they'll offer some sort of monthly option (without the PPVs) at $15-20/ month or a six month option (with the PPVs) for $59.95... on the website, it says "$9.99 a month with six month subscription", not "9.99 a month, six month subscription required"...


----------



## Bagelalmond (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Do you guys think this would be a better deal for the wwe network?*



birthday_massacre said:


> WM costs $60, 6 months of the network cost $60. They don't want someone just buying the network for one month and getting WM for $10.
> 
> Now if you want to go that route then say, if you don't get the 6 month at a time subscription then it won't include the PPVs that could work.
> 
> let people like you buy it one month at a time but those people won't get access to the PPVs live. Maybe just let them watch them a month later or when ever the DVD comes out then they can watch it.


I don't think they have a ppv every single month do they?


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Do you guys think this would be a better deal for the wwe network?*

6months is good..

$60 for just a Wrestlemania PPV was horseshit..and after WM 29 I was NEVER gonna pay for a WM again...but with the extra content this is a win for fans..


----------



## Cabanarama (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Do you guys think this would be a better deal for the wwe network?*



Bagelalmond said:


> I don't think they have a ppv every single month do they?


do they math...
12 PPVs/ 12 months= 1 PPV/ month
Of course, sometimes WrestleMania will go into April so there'll be two in April and none in march, but yeah, otherwise the PPVs are monthly.


----------



## Bagelalmond (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Do you guys think this would be a better deal for the wwe network?*



Cabanarama said:


> do they math...
> 12 PPVs/ 12 months= 1 PPV/ month
> Of course, sometimes WrestleMania will go into April so there'll be two in April and none in march, but yeah, otherwise the PPVs are monthly.


Yeah they better not have less than 12 pay per views a year.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Do you guys think this would be a better deal for the wwe network?*



Bagelalmond said:


> I don't think they have a ppv every single month do they?


Yes they do. And I think there is one month where they have two in the same month.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Do you guys think this would be a better deal for the wwe network?*



Bagelalmond said:


> They need to make it like Netflix. Otherwise it might not succeed on the long run.


They would lose so much money dude


----------



## MinistryDeadman95 (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Do you guys think this would be a better deal for the wwe network?*



CYC said:


> Making you stick with it for 6 months means you'll have to use it whether you like it or not.
> 
> Eventually, You'll love it :trips


Haha this. OP must be 10 years and/or not understand business at all.


----------



## Bagelalmond (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Do you guys think this would be a better deal for the wwe network?*

What's the name of the January pay per view that they have?


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Do you guys think this would be a better deal for the wwe network?*

If they didn't have the sixth month commitment thing, there's a good chance they would lose money. Think about it this way, they give PPV's for free which cost like $45 to $60 now.... if someone wanted one, they could just get the whole network for $10 and then the WWE is essentially passing up on a lot of money if these people don't stay subscribed. I could definitely see this happening for Wrestlemania in particular.

I know the goal here for the WWE is they think people that normally would not pay, or instead just stream the PPV's, will likely now pay just because they are getting so much content, for a very small price in comparison. Not sure how it'll work out, I mean I personally think it's a good deal but I guess we'll find out within a few months.


----------



## Bagelalmond (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Do you guys think this would be a better deal for the wwe network?*



MinistryDeadman95 said:


> Haha this. OP must be 10 years and/or not understand business at all.


Just by looking at your post, you sound worse. You're like a 5 year old child trying to be guarded by another poster.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Do you guys think this would be a better deal for the wwe network?*



Bagelalmond said:


> What's the name of the January pay per view that they have?


The royal rumble?

Are you being sarcastic?


----------



## Aaron510 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: Do you guys think this would be a better deal for the wwe network?*

I dont know... i still have some questions.. I have always imagined a 24 hours wwe network just like regular channels that is playing shows... like 24 hours classic old raws, smackdown and pay previews.. instead of netflex where you have to choose the program.. 

Like i would love to see every single shows of 2001 specially the invasion angle.. so my question is will the network have shows and programs that they will play just like tv network or it is like netflex where u choose and pick? 

by the way.. for 9.99 sign me up i would still take it.. I dont even care about the 6 months subscription.


----------



## Bagelalmond (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Do you guys think this would be a better deal for the wwe network?*

I think they should also have a free trial for everyone before we subscribe to it.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Do you guys think this would be a better deal for the wwe network?*

OP bought a lifetime membership for this.

:ti


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Do you guys think this would be a better deal for the wwe network?*

They may offer a single month in the future, but it won't be $9.99.

It's like buying in bulk. 6 months is $9.99 3 months would be $14.99, 1 month $19.99 or something. 


The value is in the package. A lot of subscription services work this way.


----------



## Bagelalmond (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Do you guys think this would be a better deal for the wwe network?*



birthday_massacre said:


> The royal rumble?
> 
> Are you being sarcastic?


No lol I haven't watched wrestling in a long time. I just heard about this network plan last night. Guess I' ll be researching on the ppv names again later.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Do you think the WWE is going to have short ads before every video on the WWE Network*

Do you think the WWE is going to have short ads before every video on the WWE Network? They have to make up the lost PPV revenue some way, and I think like on youtube and even WWE.com, before you watch a video you are going to have to watch a short 15-30 sec ad.

Here is a video from WWE.com http://www.wwe.com/videos/the-usos-vs-luke-harper-erick-rowan-smackdown-jan-10-2014-26175522 

Before you watch that video you have to watch a short ad, I got a Clorox ad.


What do you think about this? If they do go this route and I think its what they will do, are you ok with this?


For me if the price stays $10 a month I have no problem with it. Maybe for the people that want an ad free version they could charge $20 a month?


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Do you guys think this would be a better deal for the wwe network?*



Bagelalmond said:


> What's the name of the January pay per view that they have?


:StephenA2

How old are you kid? You suck at trolling? Because you can't be this stupid.


----------



## Bagelalmond (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Do you guys think this would be a better deal for the wwe network?*



Aaron510 said:


> I dont know... i still have some questions.. I have always imagined a 24 hours wwe network just like regular channels that is playing shows... like 24 hours classic old raws, smackdown and pay previews.. instead of netflex where you have to choose the program..
> 
> Like i would love to see every single shows of 2001 specially the invasion angle.. so my question is will the network have shows and programs that they will play just like tv network or it is like netflex where u choose and pick?
> 
> by the way.. for 9.99 sign me up i would still take it.. I dont even care about the 6 months subscription.


Im guessing they will let you choose it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Do you guys think this would be a better deal for the wwe network?*



Bagelalmond said:


> No lol I haven't watched wrestling in a long time. I just heard about this network plan last night. Guess I' ll be researching on the ppv names again later.


Oh ok, just making sure, no offense. the RR is always in Jan. WM is always in march or april. Summerslam is always in August and the Survivor series is always Nov.

The big 4 months really don't ever change from back in the day.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Do you think the WWE is going to have short ads before every video on the WWE Net*

As long as its better than TV or Hulu.. I wonder if they get around AdBlock.


----------



## Bagelalmond (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Do you guys think this would be a better deal for the wwe network?*



O Fenômeno said:


> :StephenA2
> 
> How old are you kid? You suck at trolling? Because you can't be this stupid.


Older than you. Now if you can please mind your own business and go back to the kitchen to cook or whatever you were doing.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Do you guys think this would be a better deal for the wwe network?*

Rumble's been in January since '88

That's a long time since you've watched wrestling.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Do you think the WWE is going to have short ads before every video on the WWE Net*



SaviorBeeRad™ said:


> As long as its better than TV or Hulu.. I wonder if they get around AdBlock.


I have adblock and the videos still play on wwe.com. I just don't see banner ads and other ads like that.

Hopefully the ads will be like the ones on youtube where after 5 seconds you can skip it. I also hope they only have one before the video and not like you said, during the video like HULU does, I never even though of that.

I could see when they had ad breaks on a full raw, to put in a short 30 sec ad.


----------



## Bagelalmond (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Do you guys think this would be a better deal for the wwe network?*

They should also pass up a free trial to those thinking about signing up. Whose down with that also?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Do you guys think this would be a better deal for the wwe network?*



Bagelalmond said:


> I think they should also have a free trial for everyone before we subscribe to it.


They can't because the free trial can't be WM


----------



## Bagelalmond (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Do you guys think this would be a better deal for the wwe network?*



Numberwang said:


> Rumble's been in January since '88
> 
> That's a long time since you've watched wrestling.


Nah, I've been a fan of wrestling way before the day you were born. So your answer is meaningless with a combination of retardation. See ya.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Do you guys think this would be a better deal for the wwe network?*



Bagelalmond said:


> Nah, I've been a fan of wrestling way before the day you were born. So your answer is meaningless with a combination of retardation. See ya.


----------



## Smitty (Aug 29, 2013)

aren't they having a free trial? thought I read somewhere that its 1 week for the first week


----------



## Bagelalmond (Jul 17, 2013)

For the people who don't want a wwe network, will they still be able to watch raw and smackdown for free and order ppvs at their price?


----------



## Bagelalmond (Jul 17, 2013)

And how much do you think we will have to pay for the tax?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SMITTY said:


> aren't they having a free trial? thought I read somewhere that its 1 week for the first week


It could be a week trial but it won't be for a month and you def. won't get WM for the free trial.



Bagelalmond said:


> For the people who don't want a wwe network, will they still be able to watch raw and smackdown for free and order ppvs at their price?


Yes unless you have the Direct TV it looks like they is pissed about the free PPVs on the network so they don't look like they are renewing their PPV deal with the WWE.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bagelalmond said:


> And how much do you think we will have to pay for the tax?


What ever your state tax is, is probably how much the tax will cost. Just like when you buy a PPV


----------



## Bagelalmond (Jul 17, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> What ever your state tax is, is probably how much the tax will cost. Just like when you buy a PPV


So that would probably turn out to be $15 a month then. So overall, it's gonna cost more than $60 for the subscription and access. 15 x 6 = $90


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Do you guys think this would be a better deal for the wwe network?*



Bagelalmond said:


> Older than you. Now if you can please mind your own business and go back to the kitchen to cook or whatever you were doing.


You make a threadasking questions then get mad when you don't get the answer you want?

STFU kid...

Btw that kitchen joke makes no sense....made that because you think i'm a female? I'm a male dumbass.

Royal Rumble is in January..

WWE Network like Netflix obviously wouldn't work...you think Vince and whichever analysts he worked with didn't try to see if they could operate like a successful Netflix?


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

there supposed to be doing a free one week trial for those that sign up on launch day


----------



## Smitty (Aug 29, 2013)

Bagelalmond said:


> So that would probably turn out to be $15 a month then. So overall, it's gonna cost more than $60 for the subscription and access. 15 x 6 = $90


where the hell do you live that you have 50% sales tax?


----------



## Bagelalmond (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Do you guys think this would be a better deal for the wwe network?*



O Fenômeno said:


> You make a threadasking questions then get mad when you don't get the answer you want?
> 
> STFU kid...
> 
> ...


Okay girl, I know you're all mad now, but please stop the trolling; because you obviously fail.


----------



## Bagelalmond (Jul 17, 2013)

SMITTY said:


> where the hell do you live that you have 50% sales tax?


Read it with common sense. There's a math at the end.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Bagelalmond said:


> Read it with common sense. There's a math at the end.


The "math" doesn't explain how you got the initial $15 when the Network is only $9.99. No state (I'm assuming you live in the US) would come anywhere close to putting you at $15 a month including tax (if there was, that means they're taxing at 50% which is obviously wrong). Even at 10% (which I don't think any state even has), you'd only be at $10.99/month which equates to $65.94 total over the six months. So yes, more than $60 obviously, but nowhere near $90 like your "math" concluded.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

iamloco724 said:


> there supposed to be doing a free one week trial for those that sign up on launch day


I can see that happening for those who sign up. Like if you sign up at the start, you get the rest of February for free, and your 6 month subscription begins March 1st.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Probably posted already but...





(lol,watching it in 720p...now I know what people were talking about with Steph)


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

The WWE network will be great for those who want to see some of the old stuff.

But its funny to me with how relevant & mainstream they pretend to be, that they couldn't even get a deal with a TV provider to air there channel, no one wanted them.

Oh well. There gunna make money off it either way, so good for them. I'm not gunna subscribe to it myself, but for those who do I hope its worthwhile.

My worry with it would be, whats going to be shown on there, it is going to be great stuff that is worth paying money to be able to see again, or is it going to be stuff thats not quite as good, to try to make the product today seem better than it is. Cause from there perspective its probably not a great idea to show some of the great, old attitude era stuff, then have RAW come on next and the stuff you just watched makes RAW today look bad. 

Anyways, I hope everyone who buys it is happy with there purchase, it is nice that there's a platform to see all the stuff they have stored in the vault. Maybe if it is a huge success they will get on TV, and that would be great for them & for fans.


----------



## MizisWWE (Dec 1, 2010)

Logic failed as the LA Times and variety have covered the fact that they had TV coverage and Vince refused to sign a TV deal with cable and satellite at 20 cents per subscriber and them not allowing ppvs to be included. Vince said he didn't want an equivalent of nba TV or the nfl network and then to keep showing ppv the old fashioned way.


Doesn't help having a Kaz and Daniels sig and talk about relevancy, when wwe is the number 1 rated show in the number 1 cable network since 05, and USA before they came wasn't 1 after they left. They have the number 1 cable show on all of Fridays and are the sole reason SyFy is a top 10 cable network and it has been noted they would drop out the top. 25 without them. Their network was the top trending thing on twitter and has gotten coverage from cnn to espn to variety to forbes to every other media outlet and pegged as the innovative future of TV like mania was for ppv as a concept 30 years ago.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> The WWE network will be great for those who want to see some of the old stuff.
> 
> *But its funny to me with how relevant & mainstream they pretend to be, that they couldn't even get a deal with a TV provider to air there channel, no one wanted them.*
> 
> ...


:jordan

Read the post down below you...

WWE gets a larger piece of the pie this way...these cable companies are greedy....I'm glad WWE isn't dealing with them..


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

if this is a success imo it will be up there with vince buying wcw as one of the worst things that could happen to the wrestling world

vince will end up jacking up the prices, the company will become even more lazy and end up making more money

this is the bait and switch move, once fans are hooked prices will go up just like everything else, wrestlemania sure as heck wont be on here for 10 bucks next year

i knew they werent going to give mania away for 10 bucks, the 6 month trail means you end up paying the same price for mania anyways

the current product sucks anyways, i already seen my fav stuff from late 90s


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Don't know if this has already been asked, but does anyone think they'll put up an Elimination Chamber 2014 re-play up when they launch? Going out of town that weekend and I'd HATE to miss out on Brock potentially being in a title match.


----------



## StyxFan1970 (Dec 13, 2013)

If you plan to use a roku to stream WWE network, does it matter which style of roku you buy? Will older models have an update to get WWE network? Not sure if rokus can add new "channels" from the preloaded channels. Any information or suggestion is greatly appreciate. I have a wifi set up with hd tv with hdmi inputs....


Thanks


----------



## MizisWWE (Dec 1, 2010)

Probably any model Amare in 2011 and newer like with YouTube is fine


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

chucky101 said:


> if this is a success imo it will be up there with vince buying wcw as one of the worst things that could happen to the wrestling world
> 
> vince will end up jacking up the prices, the company will become even more lazy and end up making more money
> 
> ...


I really don't think the price point will change that much. It's likely Mania won't be on there anymore but raising the price too much and people will leave. WWE won't make the same mistake Netflix did.


however, if you think it's so bad, don't buy into it. I'm sure Vince will really miss your money when he goes to the bank to open his money vault.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

chucky101 said:


> if this is a success imo it will be up there with vince buying wcw as one of the worst things that could happen to the wrestling world
> 
> vince will end up jacking up the prices, the company will become even more lazy and end up making more money
> 
> ...


Do you know what a bait and switch is? They are advertising 12 PPVs for $10 a month and that's exactly what you are going to get. 



Lazyking said:


> I really don't think the price point will change that much. It's likely Mania won't be on there anymore but raising the price too much and people will leave. WWE won't make the same mistake Netflix did.
> 
> 
> however, if you think it's so bad, don't buy into it. I'm sure Vince will really miss your money when he goes to the bank to open his money vault.


I think Wrestlemania is the main selling point of the Network. If things work out for them this year I don't see why they would risk losing subscribers by forcing everyone to pay for Wrestlemania again.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

MizisWWE said:


> Logic failed as the LA Times and variety have covered the fact that they had TV coverage and Vince refused to sign a TV deal with cable and satellite at 20 cents per subscriber and them not allowing ppvs to be included. Vince said he didn't want an equivalent of nba TV or the nfl network and then to keep showing ppv the old fashioned way.


Alright fair enough. So Vince didn't get what he wanted from those companies, cause they didn't value his product enough to give him what he wanted.

If he feels this is the way to go, then we will see in the long run.



> Doesn't help having a Kaz and Daniels sig and talk about relevancy, when wwe is the number 1 rated show in the number 1 cable network since 05, and USA before they came wasn't 1 after they left. They have the number 1 cable show on all of Fridays and are the sole reason SyFy is a top 10 cable network and it has been noted they would drop out the top. 25 without them. Their network was the top trending thing on twitter and has gotten coverage from cnn to espn to variety to forbes to every other media outlet and pegged as the innovative future of TV like mania was for ppv as a concept 30 years ago.


What does my sig have to do with anything?

And personally I could care less about relevancy, when it comes to entertainment I'll go with what I like the best, not however many sheep one can attract over the other.

I see your one who has bought into the WWE propaganda machine.

They compare themselves to these others companies (Sports & Entertainment) only when it favours them. (And its always twisted & convoluted, like that "more readers per copy" fact they had)

Bottom line is, there ratings are the lowest they have been in a very long time, and when compared to NFL, NBA, Duck Dynasty, Walking Dead or any of the other popular sports/entertainment options, those other options blow them out of the water.

And btw, TBS has been the #1 rated network for Adults 2 years in a row. So what this means is, more adults (which are the biggest demographic that watches WWE) is watching something else.

Also, RAW isn't the #1 rated show on Cable (certianly not in all of TV). In 2012 they weren't even top 20. And they certianly aren't now, Breaking Bad, Duck Dynasty, and all these shows are higher than them. 



> The 23 original episodes of Duck aired in 2013 averaged 13.3 million viewers; among viewers under 50, only The Walking Dead and Big Bang drew a bigger crowd.


http://www.vulture.com/2013/12/tv-ratings-2013-wealthiest-audience.html#photo=5x00006

So no, WWE isn't #1 in anything. Just look at this:

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...hop-chrissy-mr-jones-fast-n-loud-more/219586/

They try to send out this notion that they are greater than some of these companies, truth is viewship wise they all blow WWE out of the water. There viewership is as bad as it has ever been. 

WWE isn't as relevant as they say, even taking it back to a more direct & down to earth sense. Who wants to go to a party wearing a John Cena shirt? I mean for instance. People dressed up to go to Halloween parties, some people probably dressed up to look like Duck Dynasty guys. How many people are dressing up to look like WWE superstars?

They flat out aren't as relevant as they would like to believe, no doubt about it. 



O Fenômeno said:


> :jordan
> 
> Read the post down below you...
> 
> WWE gets a larger piece of the pie this way...these cable companies are greedy....I'm glad WWE isn't dealing with them..


Everyone is greedy, that includes WWE & any company.



chucky101 said:


> if this is a success imo it will be up there with vince buying wcw as one of the worst things that could happen to the wrestling world
> 
> vince will end up jacking up the prices, the company will become even more lazy and end up making more money
> 
> ...


I totally agree with this. 



Lazyking said:


> I really don't think the price point will change that much. It's likely Mania won't be on there anymore but raising the price too much and people will leave. WWE won't make the same mistake Netflix did.
> 
> 
> however, if you think it's so bad, don't buy into it. I'm sure Vince will really miss your money when he goes to the bank to open his money vault.


I could totally see them jacking up the price in 3 years if it works out. That or taking away some of the perks that come with it like Wrestlemania, I can't see them giving out Wrestlemania every year to subscribers.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

TaylorFitz said:


> I think Wrestlemania is the main selling point of the Network. If things work out for them this year I don't see why they would risk losing subscribers by forcing everyone to pay for Wrestlemania again.


I think it depends on how many subs they get. I don't think price point will change for a few years but if they feel a lost revenue that isn't balanced out by the network, they will likely take Wrestlemania 31 off live on the network.



AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> I could totally see them jacking up the price in 3 years if it works out. That or taking away some of the perks that come with it like Wrestlemania, I can't see them giving out Wrestlemania every year to subscribers.


What would be jacking up the price? Honestly, in 10 years, I think alot more companies will be subscription based. The WWE will want to be in line with everyone else.. The price point right now is only $2 more than Hulu Plus and Netflix a month. Going too high, and you start losing subs.


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

holt_hogan said:


> I could totally see them jacking up the price in 3 years if it works out. That or taking away some of the perks that come with it like Wrestlemania, I can't see them giving out Wrestlemania every year to subscribers.


No way in hades they will veer go back to traditional Pay Per View after this. Even the Elimination Chamber PPV may have terrible buys if the rumors are true about the show being on the network at 9AM on the 24th. They have reached the point of no return.

As for people saying that Vince should have taken the .20 for the WWE NEtwork on cable, sorry......I am one of these people who though under it's original form that the Network was going to be a huge failure under the traditional model. 

Living in the US, listening to sportstalk radio (both local and national), this was a hot button topic and even people who haven't watched in 20 plus years are saying they are ordering the network. Alot of people are looking forward to the classic archival stuff even if they arn't a fan of the current product. 1 particular prominent talk show host, who slams wrestling every time someone even tries to bring it up, has gone on record and said he is looking forward to watching the classic MSG cards and the stuff from the 70s and 80s. This is a huge deal in mainstream America, and I don't even Vince thought it would be.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Lol I see people wanting this to fail. SmDH.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

wwe is nowhere near as big as they claim

they try to claim they are as big as the nba/duckdynasty/etc, they are not, not even close

wrestling sucks now, only the nerds and kiddies are watching todays product

they can keep twisting there little fun facts, claiming they have higher numbers, they only put those facts on when it suits them, but ignore everything else

how does it feel vince, that hillbillies who can barely talk english destroy your so called giant business in the ratings


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

chucky101 said:


> wwe is nowhere near as big as they claim
> 
> they try to claim they are as big as the nba/duckdynasty/etc, they are not, not even close
> 
> ...


:lmao we will see in 6 weeks.


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

I should add, I expect the Rumble to be the last TRUE PPV by traditional means in the States. 

If the rumors are true about Elimination Chamber being VOD at 9 AM on the 24th, those buyrates would be terrible as I suspect many people would wait 12 hours and watch it.


----------



## RMis2VULGAR (Nov 18, 2013)

stone cold said at one point that all the old PPV content will be un-cut, and un-edited. it's kinda hard to believe that will be 100% true. we'll see.


----------



## RMis2VULGAR (Nov 18, 2013)

is it true that direct tv is dropping wwe because of this?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> The WWE network will be great for those who want to see some of the old stuff.
> 
> But its funny to me with how relevant & mainstream they pretend to be, that they couldn't even get a deal with a TV provider to air there channel, no one wanted them.
> 
> ...


Didn't the WWE win a best of CES award? Also isn't this stock going up because of the network?

And you don't think they are main stream? Also the WWE was just mentioned on ESPN because of Daniel Bryans YES YES YES chant at some college basketball game.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

RMis2VULGAR said:


> stone cold said at one point that all the old PPV content will be un-cut, and un-edited. it's kinda hard to believe that will be 100% true. we'll see.


Impossible

All the old licenced music will have to be edited out. 

Plus I can't see them not editing some of those old ECW promos

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RMis2VULGAR said:


> is it true that direct tv is dropping wwe because of this?


They are threatening to, but if they do they are just throwing away free money.

Even if they lose some PPV buys because of the WWE Network, why would they just piss away that extra money?

I mean what is better zero dollars because you don't carry the PPVs anymore or lets say 30-50% less than you used to make?


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Impossible
> 
> All the old licenced music will have to be edited out.
> 
> ...


There are legal ways where music like that is allowed by US law, since its a digital medium.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

dxbender said:


> Probably posted already but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A lot of people have been asking / wondering if the network is going to have all the old Raws and Smackdowns. If you go to the 6:55 mark in the video, Michelle Wilson said at launch it will include past years of Raw and Smackdown. Now I would imagine they're not going to have every single episode at launch, but it's also been clearly stated that new content will be added on a regular basis. With that said, I'm sure ALL of the old Raw, Smackdown's, Nitros, and ECW TV will eventually be on the network at some point.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Considering the Rumble is the only PPV I'll be ordering before the Network launches, I couldn't care less about DirecTV threatening to drop WWE. :draper2


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

I don't understand the complaining from the marks ITT. For $10 a month, you're going to get:

All 2013 editions of Raw and Smackdown (at the very least, and the _Best of Raw and Smackdown 2013_ DVD will be at least $20.)
The rest of the 2014 Pay Per Views for free (A $60 value for each one).
All of past WWE, WCW, and ECW Pay Per Views.

And all of that is just stuff right off the bat. That's worth the $10/month right there. Just imagine what you're going to get once they add all prior editions of Raw, Smackdown, Main Event, Nitro, Thunder, and Hardcore TV, along with stuff from promotions like the AWA, WCCW, and Mid-South?

$10/month and $60/6 months? That's a bargain. This is a great idea, and it's one that is a long time coming.


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

Regular-Ass Goon said:


> I don't understand the complaining from the marks ITT. For $10 a month, you're going to get:
> 
> All 2013 editions of Raw and Smackdown (at the very least, and the _Best of Raw and Smackdown 2013_ DVD will be at least $20.)
> The rest of the 2014 Pay Per Views for free (A $60 value for each one).
> ...


Some are mad because it isn't on tv. fpalm


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Check out this screenshot from the video. You can clearly see Legends of Wrestling, ECW Hardcore TV, WCCW, and Old School. I'm assuming this is stuff we'll have access to at launch. AND new content is going to be added on a regular basis. I'm stoked as fuck for this, and I can't wait till Feb 24th!


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

I really hope they have some National wrestling alliance tapes. Cant wait.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

jacobdaniel said:


> A lot of people have been asking / wondering if the network is going to have all the old Raws and Smackdowns. If you go to the 6:55 mark in the video, Michelle Wilson said at launch it will include past years of Raw and Smackdown. Now I would imagine they're not going to have every single episode at launch, but it's also been clearly stated that new content will be added on a regular basis. With that said, I'm sure ALL of the old Raw, Smackdown's, Nitros, and ECW TV will eventually be on the network at some point.


More than likely, probably 18 months, 2 years down the line, in which they'll add the likes of AWA, WCCW too I'd imagine, they obviously won't offer everything at launch, they want to keep ideas open to ensure their subscribers stay!


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

I read how many hours they have digitized, it is a lot but nowhere near all they must have yet. They are going to need to keep adding something fresh. Probably as more and more is ready for digital. Having everything at launch leaves no looking forward to more old content showing up.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

Will you still buy the WWE network if the old WWF Rawa are not on the network?


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> Will you still buy the WWE network if the old WWF Rawa are not on the network?


Most people who currently watches the product are buying because it sames them on Pay Per Views.

With that said, don't expect all of the old RAWs and SDs to be on there at launch. We may get a season, maybe 2 seasons...but with the WWE owing so much content, especially that that hasn't been available for years, we are likely to see small, constant updates over a number of years. Some fans want to see all of the MSG cars, other like myself want to see JCP in its heyday.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> Will you still buy the WWE network if the old WWF Rawa are not on the network?


Honestly it's a tough call. I think I'm guaranteed to get it only because $60 for 6 PPV's is a great enough deal. But with the exception of a handful of PPV's, I'm a guy who likes to watch PPV's in the context of the year (meaning I want to see all the weeklies leading up to them). Obviously this approach is fine for the pre-Raw/Nitro days, but once Raw/Nitro do get introduced, I really don't want to just watch the PPV's without any sort of context. However that being said, I don't think I'll ever get around to watching entire years of 2005-present, so I could do with just catching the PPV's from those. Add that to the 1985-1992(ish) PPV's, I think I have more than enough content to last me six months. So I'm pretty set on getting the Network at launch, but beyond the six months, I'll have to see how much more content they offer and what price changes they plan on making. If there's no full years added by then (for either WWF/E or WCW), I may have to pass on renewing.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

Well why can't they have everything at the launch? They have a little bit more than a month to put it on there so they got time.


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> Well why can't they have everything at the launch? They have a little bit more than a month to put it on there so they got time.


if they do, then guess what, people who only order for the archives won't stick around for long. You may not like it, but the smart business decision is to add things a little bit at a time to keep promoting new content.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> Will you still buy the WWE network if the old WWF Rawa are not on the network?


The library of old content is one of the biggest reasons I plan on buying it, so depends on how much they have at launch.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> Will you still buy the WWE network if the old WWF Rawa are not on the network?


I probably wouldn't tbh.


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

Will I be able to watch the WWE Network using Chromecast?


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

Rumor: Elimination Chamber will be available on WWE Network at 9 AM on 2/24. Does that change buying that PPV for a lot of people especially since it's going to be free on the Network during the Free Trial....before the live airing of RAW?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Shaska Whatley said:


> Rumor: Elimination Chamber will be available on WWE Network at 9 AM on 2/24. Does that change buying that PPV for a lot of people especially since it's going to be free on the Network during the Free Trial....before the live airing of RAW?


I'm not ordering the show regardless but if I was on the fence there's no way in hell I would order it. 

I'm buying the Rumble and that will be the last PPV that I ever order. If EC is on the network in the next morning that's great. If it's not then I'm just going to torrent it anyway and not pay $60 for it. 

I just have to avoid this site for a while to avoid getting spoiled.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*The Monday Night War on WWE Network*

Does anyone know any specifics of this program?

I'm hoping that it will be the individual episodes of Raw and Nitro from 96-02 in chronological Order, as well as some commentary from the main players.

If they are trying to get people to sign up for this network, including all these episodes would be a great enticement.... I imagine it would generate a ton of interest from current fans who missed out on a great period of time.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Shaska Whatley said:


> Rumor: Elimination Chamber will be available on WWE Network at 9 AM on 2/24. Does that change buying that PPV for a lot of people especially since it's going to be free on the Network during the Free Trial....before the live airing of RAW?


But the WWE Network doesn't even launch until the night, so how can people watch the video in the morning...


----------



## PG Era Sucks (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: The Mondy Night War on WWE Network*

You really want to expose yourself to 1996 RAW? If you think things are bad now, heh. 

Oh my God that three year period of 1994-1996 was just shit. Absolute shit. For some reason, I kept tuning in every single week thinking things would get better. Kind of like now. Although back then I didn't have a complete library of good content to fall back on. Just had my memories and a few VHS tapes.


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

dxbender said:


> But the WWE Network doesn't even launch until the night, so how can people watch the video in the morning...


VOD is available at 9 AM, live stream doesn't start until 11:06 PM


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: The Monday Night War on WWE Network*



Dudechi said:


> Does anyone know any specifics of this program?
> 
> I'm hoping that it will be the individual episodes of Raw and Nitro from 96-02 in chronological Order, as well as some commentary from the main players.
> 
> If they are trying to get people to sign up for this network, including all these episodes would be a great enticement.... I imagine it would generate a ton of interest from current fans who missed out on a great period of time.


not available at launch


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

Why do you say it won't be there at the launch at WWE.com it says it will be.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> Why do you say it won't be there at the launch at WWE.com it says it will be.


PPVs will at launch. Nitro and RAW wont be.


----------



## RAWImpact (Aug 22, 2012)

Just a minor thing, and probably a stupid question, but what are the chances that all of the original themes for the PPV events will be intact? It's probably a lot to ask, simply because getting rights to use songs is very expensive. I just know that whenever I watch my WrestleMania X-Seven DVD, it's just not the same as it was watching back in April of 2001 because of the omission of "My Way" by Limp Bizkit. The show is still great, of course, but the omission of the song is definitely felt from someone like me, who watched that event about a million times.

I know there is the "unedited, uncut" selling point, but surely the music will be an exception.

If I sound nitpicky, I'm not. Even without the original music, this is the greatest thing ever for a WWE fan.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

RAWImpact said:


> Just a minor thing, and probably a stupid question, but what are the chances that all of the original themes for the PPV events will be intact? It's probably a lot to ask, simply because getting rights to use songs is very expensive. I just know that whenever I watch my WrestleMania X-Seven DVD, it's just not the same as it was watching back in April of 2001 because of the omission of "My Way" by Limp Bizkit. The show is still great, of course, but the omission of the song is definitely felt from someone like me, who watched that event about a million times.
> 
> I know there is the "unedited, uncut" selling point, but surely the music will be an exception.
> 
> If I sound nitpicky, I'm not. Even without the original music, this is the greatest thing ever for a WWE fan.


Everything will be uncut and unedited besides music. The issue being the ammount of cash you would have to pay artists on releases of events their songs appear on. It can kill a lot of momentum from an event is they have a lot of licensed music as entrance music but they don't wanna fork out a lot of cash to pay artists.


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

I was listening to the LAW this morning and had to LOL hard at some guy who phoned in. He was your classic smart fan. Early 20 something, sounded fat, was most likely was caling from his mum's house, and yes he exhibited the 'sh*t on everything' attitude we all know and love.

He came on the line all high and mighty and proclaimed he wasn't going to get the network because IT WASN'T A SOUND BUSINESS MODEL BY THE WWE FINANCIALLY, and that he wasn't going to be part of it. I almost died. The hosts were even more speechless. 

When instructed that he should just let WWE worry about that and just focus on what was in it for him, he just said something about how the Countdown show was too much like WWE Experience (which it isn't)

They quickly dropped him from the line.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

I bet you out of the 26 people who have clicked 'No' on this poll, quite a few of them will end up with the network also.

I think we can all agree here that if you're a fan of wrestling, you can't say no to the Network really.


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> I bet you out of the 26 people who have clicked 'No' on this poll, quite a few of them will end up with the network also.
> 
> I think we can all agree here that if you're a fan of wrestling, you can't say no to the Network really.


Unless you are a cheapskate and want to pirate.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

PG Era Sucks said:


> You really want to expose yourself to 1996 RAW? If you think things are bad now, heh.
> 
> Oh my God that three year period of 1994-1996 was just shit. Absolute shit. For some reason, I kept tuning in every single week thinking things would get better. Kind of like now. Although back then I didn't have a complete library of good content to fall back on. Just had my memories and a few VHS tapes.


What time periods do you actually like aside from the Attitude Era? 



Flyboy78 said:


> I was listening to the LAW this morning and had to LOL hard at some guy who phoned in. He was your classic smart fan. Early 20 something, sounded fat, was most likely was caling from his mum's house, and yes he exhibited the 'sh*t on everything' attitude we all know and love.
> 
> He came on the line all high and mighty and proclaimed he wasn't going to get the network because IT WASN'T A SOUND BUSINESS MODEL BY THE WWE FINANCIALLY, and that he wasn't going to be part of it. I almost died. The hosts were even more speechless.
> 
> ...


How isn't it a sound business model by the WWE? I wonder if this fan is also opposed to Netflix. I mean they charge less money and they have to pay other people to get a lot of their content. I'm jut going to assume that a huge corporation investing millions into this would be sure that with X amount of subscribers they would create a sustainable and profitable business model. 

The only reason I concern myself with the business end of the network is because I want it to be around for a while so I can keep getting PPVs for a low price.


----------



## Sugnid (Feb 11, 2010)

Shaska Whatley said:


> Unless you are a cheapskate and want to pirate.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yep. XWT are preparing a team to rip literally everything from the network.


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

Sugnid said:


> Yep. XWT are preparing a team to rip literally everything from the network.


WHy on earth would anyone announce their intentions in advance. That just gives WWE more ammo to prosecute.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Shaska Whatley said:


> WHy on earth would anyone announce their intentions in advance. That just gives WWE more ammo to prosecute.


If they haven't sued by now there's probably a good reason for it.


----------



## GrapplingAddict (Dec 12, 2011)

I intend to get the network, but one thing worries me. This being a streaming service, it will inevitably be prone to technical issues, especially during live PPV broadcasts. Yes, I know this can also happen on cable, but it's far more common with internet streams.

I would hate that to happen during WrestleMania.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

Some people are really unbelievable. WWE is selling legit access to a business model at reasonable cost that we should all hope succeeds for our own reasons, and some people are going to rip it for downloading?
$10 a month is worth it not to have to fool with any other source and it supports more material.
fpalm


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

That'll help me until it comes to the UK and i will get the subscription the day it does.

Unless i can find a VPN beforehand.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Bookockey said:


> Some people are really unbelievable. WWE is selling legit access to a business model at reasonable cost that we should all hope succeeds for our own reasons, and some people are going to rip it for downloading?
> $10 a month is worth it not to have to fool with any other source and it supports more material.
> fpalm


Ever thought about the fact that maybe they're ripping it for the millions of fans outside the US who don't have the network (yet) but do want to see the shows?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Bookockey said:


> Some people are really unbelievable. WWE is selling legit access to a business model at reasonable cost that we should all hope succeeds for our own reasons, and some people are going to rip it for downloading?
> $10 a month is worth it not to have to fool with any other source and it supports more material.
> fpalm


Not everyone has access to it from the get-go, so that's at least one reason. Rest of us outside of American have to wait for nearly a whole year before we get it, so pirating is still a valid option until then.

I'll be all over the XWT rips for the Network's HD stuff once they are out. Still thinking of subbing once it's released over here as they add more stuff, but right now, pirating whatever available is the only option.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

Will all the Saturday Night Main Events be on there?


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

GrapplingAddict said:


> I intend to get the network, but one thing worries me. This being a streaming service, it will inevitably be prone to technical issues, especially during live PPV broadcasts. Yes, I know this can also happen on cable, but it's far more common with internet streams.
> 
> I would hate that to happen during WrestleMania.


yeah that's what worries me too. i know it's different because it's on youtube but the preshows on their always cut out or freeze whenever i try to watch them, hope this doesn't happen with the network.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Its worth it for the PPV's alone. 

But I can't imagine it being 9.99 forever.


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> yeah that's what worries me too. i know it's different because it's on youtube but the preshows on their always cut out or freeze whenever i try to watch them, hope this doesn't happen with the network.


Not saying it will be foolproof, but there is a reason the WWE partnered with MLB.tv on this.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

This is going to be really fun to have once it comes out. I'm excited.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

Will Sunday Heat and old Saturday Night Main Event episodes be on there?


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Want i'm waiting for is the 1980s content....all those taped shows at MSG.

Can't wait to see the rise of Roddy Piper...shame though because apparently he was great back when he was in LA in the 70s as well.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Flyboy78 said:


> I was listening to the LAW this morning and had to LOL hard at some guy who phoned in. He was your classic smart fan. Early 20 something, sounded fat, was most likely was caling from his mum's house, and yes he exhibited the 'sh*t on everything' attitude we all know and love.
> 
> He came on the line all high and mighty and proclaimed he wasn't going to get the network because IT WASN'T A SOUND BUSINESS MODEL BY THE WWE FINANCIALLY, and that he wasn't going to be part of it. I almost died. The hosts were even more speechless.
> 
> ...


LOL, I was listening to the show as well and I was sitting there thinking to myself...why would one even complain about such a thing. I mean, All PPVs (including mania) at a steal of a price per month, and all he can come up with is that it's a bad business choice for wwe and he won't be getting it. It's pretty sad to imagine there are alot of other wrestling fans out there like this guy. :kobe11


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Everyone who lives outside the U.S. Like me, if you have a PS3 or PS4 just use the same process that's used to alter your Netflix to American. The same process should theoretically work for the network, or am I off here? Youtube will talk talk you through it.


----------



## aVanillaMidget (Feb 1, 2013)

Amazing deal for soooooooooo many reasons. The fact that it has the live PPV's as the come is just the icing on the cake.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

THANOS said:


> Everyone who lives outside the U.S. Like me, if you have a PS3 or PS4 just use the same process that's used to alter your Netflix to American. The same process should theoretically work for the network, or am I off here? Youtube will talk talk you through it.


I don't think it will? Cause until the Network is available here, we won't be able to download the app to use it on the consoles?

Also, how would we go about payment? (unless the paypal option can get round that as that automatically converts currency and no card issue)


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Shaska Whatley said:


> Unless you are a cheapskate and want to pirate.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Anyone who does that when the Network is available to them is just a dick, they'd probably still do it if it was a penny/cent a month.

Luckily I think that's in the absolute minority though, so the WWE won't suffer for it really, I'd say 99.9% of the fans will pay for this, because it's affordable and you'll get reliable HD quality too.

About the problem worries people are having, I don't think you need to worry really, and remember technical things can happen with anything, even regular TV have cut out's, so it'll be about as rare as that with the Network I imagine.

It's 2014 now, this is what technology is and can handle.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

I thought I would share this article here for you guys to read (Feel free to keep quoting this to keep it active in the topic).

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*WWE’s new streaming service may smash a chair on the back of cable companies*










Choke slams, leg drops, and piledrivers aren’t for everyone. But even if you aren’t into the WWE’s unique brand of ‘sports entertainment,’ you should be interested in its latest big move: the WWE Network. Because it could finally prove to other sports networks that streaming works, and help complete the programming puzzle for cordcutters.
WWE Network explained 

Unveiled during the Consumer Electronics Show this year (a first for WWE), the Network is the first of its kind, fully blending a 24/7 live Internet streaming wrestling channel with Netflix-style on-demand content. And like Netflix, it will launch on almost every major platform – Web, PlayStation, Xbox, Android, iOS, Kindle Fire, Roku, Chromecast, and more. Fans can subscribe for $10 a month (with a six-month commitment).

*You can bet that ESPN will watch WWE’s quarterly reports like a hawk.*

Though WWE currently charges up to $55 for each of its 12 monthly pay-per-view events, headlined by WrestleMania each year, it’s giving subscribers live streaming access to these events at no additional cost. Episodes of the company’s premiere programs, Monday Night Raw and Friday Night SmackDown, will premiere directly after they air on TV, and the WWE is developing a suite of original programming, like Legend’s House, where it places classic wrestlers like Rowdy Roddy Piper in a house together. Some of its action movies will make it on there as well, along with 1,500+ hours of classic archive content from great matches of the past.

*A massive gamble that could triple WWE’s revenue*

The WWE is transforming itself from a sports-like organization that broadcasts on network TV to the most complex Internet TV service we’ve ever seen. It’s app even has built-in second screen experiences so you can look at information on a tablet or phone while you stream content on your TV. WWE believes in the Net so much that it’s risking its entire pay-per-view business – a technology that it helped pioneer with the first WrestleMania in 1985. 

The service is a life-threatening gamble because pay-per-view events have been a fundamental part of WWE’s business model since the days of Hulk Hogan, and people still buy them. More than a million people paid a combined $72 million to watch WrestleMania 29 in April 2013. For reference, the WWE only pulled in about $480 million total revenue in 2012. If this streaming network fails, its unlikely that WWE could return to its old ways and charge $45 to $55 for a pay-per-view. That kind of money seems far too high for an increasingly digital audience. The entire brand would be devalued.










*If WWE wins, other sports will enter the ring *

You don’t have to like wrestling or sign up for the WWE Network to realize the significance of this. If the WWE succeeds, it will prove the efficacy of Internet TV far beyond anything Netflix has done to the one group that need convincing most: sports companies. 

Internet TV services like Hulu, Netflix, Amazon Prime, and others offer a wide variety of movies and TV shows, but the old cable oligarchy still has a lock on sports content. If you want to watch games on ESPN, NFL, or most sports, you need a cable subscription. 

You can bet that ESPN will watch the WWE’s quarterly reports like a hawk; the NFL and other big sports organizations might as well.

*If sports broadcasts finally move online, everything will begin to change.*

You may not think of the WWE as a “sport” and it’s not; it’s scripted. But its business model is very similar and it’s often compared to the big sports franchises. Side by side with every major sports organization, only the NFL pulls in more weekly viewers, according to Forbes. More than 15 million people watch WWE TV broadcasts each week, and the organization holds more than 320 live wrestling events around the world each year. Monday Night Raw is the longest-running weekly episodic program in U.S. history. It has aired live every week for 20 years straight. SmackDown is the second-longest running weekly episodic show.

There are almost 220 million WWE fans across the major social networks and WWE is consistently one of the “top 15 most talked about brands on Facebook.” Like the NFL, WWE tours the country (and world), holds live TV broadcasts, and derives much of its revenue from TV ratings, merchandise, and premiere events (it currently holds monthly pay-per-view events, much like boxing and some other sports).

If WWE can prove that the model works, even ESPN could change its exclusivity position with the cable industry. ESPN is the glue holding cable together. It currently pulls in about $5.54 per Cable subscriber in 2013. Right now, there are about 103 million cable subscribers, but they are dropping fast. Still, ESPN is mopping up as cable companies panic. It’s estimated to get about $7.31 billion in cable subscriber revenue in 2014 with a projected $6.54 per subscriber. 

To match that revenue, ESPN would need 60 million subscribers at $10 a month, 40.6 million at $15, or 30.5 million at $20 a month. These numbers are daunting but they aren’t unachievable. Netflix, for example, has more than 40 million subscribers. But like the WWE, ESPN could continue to be on cable and start offering a WWE Network-like online service that gives fans the full package. It has more leverage than ever on cable companies and could use that to carve out its upcoming place on the Net. The transition is inevitable; it’s just a matter of when.

*A no-holds-barred glimpse into the future*

If this gamble pays off big for WWE, and it very well could, it’s going to speed up the move away from cable toward a world of a la cart digital subscriptions. Other sports organizations will join a sea of copycats, reducing the biggest pain point of cutting cable. If the Internet has live TV and sports broadcasts, you don’t need to pay for cable.

Thanks to the WWE, we may look back on Feb. 24, 2014 – the day it launches – as the day the Internet put traditional TV in a figure-four leg lock.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Source : http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/wwe-network-change-everything-internet-tv/​


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Spoiler: Article
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's certainly going to be an interesting time when the WWE network launches. I think a large part in determining how successful it is will depend on how well the pay-per-view streaming holds up.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

pre)Ghost said:


> It's certainly going to be an interesting time when the WWE network launches. I think a large part in determining how successful it is will depend on how well the pay-per-view streaming holds up.


It should be fine I think, as long as they've got the backup servers in place (which they no doubt will do), there shouldn't be any problems as if on the off chance a stream got overloaded, froze, crashed or whatever it would automatically switch to the next backup server so we wouldn't even know that it happened or see the difference.

I'm also guessing they'll split the servers too with the amount of people per server also to limit this happening, then the more that WWE make on this network, the more they'll implement more of this ... it really shouldn't be a problem if the back up's are there, which I'm pretty sure they will be.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

*What is the first match your gonna watch on the WWE network?*

What is the first match your gonna watch on the WWE network? Post your lists guys


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: What is the first match your gonna watch on the WWE network?*

Chris Benoit vs Triple H vs Shawn Micheals :cena4


----------



## ROH AmericanDragon (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: What is the first match your gonna watch on the WWE network?*

probably some stuff from the attitude era. Hopefully we get some full raws in 1999 when they launch it. I know I can just download them but the quality is going to be better than what you can download.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: What is the first match your gonna watch on the WWE network?*

I've no idea, I'll just browse around and go mad on it haha, I can't wait.

Gutted that I have to but grateful that it's coming, I'm gonna be really gutted when it's launched in the US and people are watching yet I can't, even though I know it's out there right now.


----------



## HJ23 (Dec 26, 2013)

*Re: What is the first match your gonna watch on the WWE network?*

I won't watch a match because I will be looking through all the content trying to find the match I want to watch and then I will get so frustrated I just won't watch it at all.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Hogan v Andre WM3 :mark:


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: What is the first match your gonna watch on the WWE network?*



HJ23 said:


> I won't watch a match because I will be looking through all the content trying to find the match I want to watch and then I will get so frustrated I just won't watch it at all.


Then why order it?


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

The Russians vs The Rock n Roll Express, Starrcade 85


----------



## dudenamedric (Dec 23, 2013)

Ultimate Warrior vs Bobby the Brain Heenan in the weasel suit match, if its available


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

I will watch my all-time favorite match... John Cena vs. Randy Orton in an Iron Man Match from Bragging Rights 2009


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Will there be free pie? :rock2 

I will need to take a week off of work to watch EVERY Raw from 1997. Ugh this could be bad.


----------



## Lil Mark (Jan 14, 2014)

Are wrestling storylines going to be given importance if they are off TV? A lot of the appeal of live TV is watching while it happens. Having a great match that's tucked away in a que isn't going to get talent over. Hopefully WWE will create more matches for a more mature audience and make it feel important.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: What is the first match your gonna watch on the WWE network?*



PunklovesAJ123 said:


> What is the first match your gonna watch on the WWE network? Post your lists guys


I don't know for sure. But I _do_ know that the first Network related thing I'll look for is anything to do with Chris Benoit. :


----------



## Sugnid (Feb 11, 2010)

Going from the WO radio show, apparently EC will be on a month delay - so it will be available from March 24th and not when the Network begins.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

_U.S. only. International availability to be announced.
_

Huh...:no:


9.99$ a month is really great value. Hell, if it becomes 14.99€ in Europe i would still order it.
But the servers will crash during WrestleMania, the rage will be sweet.


----------



## The Gorgeous One (Oct 26, 2012)

TheJack said:


> _U.S. only. International availability to be announced.
> _
> 
> Huh...:no:
> ...


At least Americans can beta test the network for everyone else.

I agree with the price point and I fully expect them to put it at 10 pounds and 10 euros, but it is still an incredible deal no matter. Even if one year from now they push it up to 15 or 20 dollars, they may well get away with it.

I do have a few concerns though, one you mentioned is the servers and their stability. Will WWE.com be able to deal with all the traffic on their website post RAW? They would have been much better off allowing people to pre order it now and just let it go live on the set date. Like you said I have no idea if they will be able to cope with the amount of people who will use it for Wrestlemania or the Rumble or other big PPV's.

My other major concern is how this will affect the PPV quality. PPV's were originally $60 I believe in America, you are now essentially paying 50 dollars less per PPV, how motivated will they be to put something good out?

Even if the streams for live PPV's are bad it won't really affect me much since I probably won't watch them live (other than Wrestlemania generally) and the older content is a gigantic incentive for a lot of hardcore wrestling fans I presume.

When it comes down to it though even if this is a colossal failure for the WWE it will have done no real damage to them, this is a fairly low risk move. Their television rights for both RAW and Smackdown are synched to end fairly soon I believe. The Nascar tv deal is worth $8.2 billion for 10 years and WWE's ratings and demographics are much more attractive to tv networks than that of Nascar. They also have a much larger international market and pretty solid core fan base. Thus video explains it pretty well:


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

Hopefully everything with the horsemen is on there.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Is it going to be released in Europe too, besides UK?


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

will this have more than 1 log in, like netflix i think gives you 2 different username/passwords


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

TheJack said:


> _U.S. only. International availability to be announced.
> _
> 
> Huh...:no:
> ...


I was wondering why they wouldnt launch the network a bit earlier or have some kind of public beta but I guess they are confident in the tech that MLB uses for their streaming. They are expecting 2mil subscribers for north american only, something will happen :lol


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

The Gorgeous One said:


> When it comes down to it though even if this is a colossal failure for the WWE it will have done no real damage to them, this is a fairly low risk move.


Actually launching the network is a high risk move. If it's a colossal failure it'll damage the WWE brand and lower its value.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Not if they double their rights fee.


----------



## The Gorgeous One (Oct 26, 2012)

pre)Ghost said:


> Actually launching the network is a high risk move. If it's a colossal failure it'll damage the WWE brand and lower its value.


But in terms of profit, because of the new tv rights it won't be costly, but yes image wise it could be detrimental, especially to the mainstream audience.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Will for sure be getting it the second it becomes available in Canada.

By then any kinks should be worked out too.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

For anyone hoping that Elimination Chamber will be going straight on the Network, there's a one month delay according to F4WOnline, so it won't be on until March 24th - only applies for that PPV.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

D.M.N. said:


> For anyone hoping that Elimination Chamber will be going straight on the Network, there's a one month delay according to F4WOnline, so it won't be on until March 24th - only applies for that PPV.


yeah i kinda guessed they were gonna do that so they don't miss out on buys. makes sense though, no ones gonna buy it for (what is it 60 dollars in the states ?) if they could watch it for 10 dollars the next day. that's vinnie mac for ya !


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RKing85 said:


> Will for sure be getting it the second it becomes available in Canada.
> 
> By then any kinks should be worked out too.


Same here. Must buy, IMO.


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

just take my money already. i really can't wait for this.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

JR is hosting the Legend's House panel (why it fucking needs one idfk) but still, wish he'd call a Mania match too.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

My cousin in Jersey texted me the other day about the Network and told me how awesome of a deal it is. He doesn't even really watch wrestling that much, if they can get people like him to buy the Network i think this could be amazing for them. 

I plan on getting it the day it is out.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

Will they show old ovw and fcw shows?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> Will they show old ovw and fcw shows?


I think that eventually they will. I mean they do own the footage.

Return of Tough Enough?


> Vince McMahon mentioned at the WWE Network announcement that reality TV would be a part of the content that airs on the Network when it launches. It looks like one of those shows could be the return of Tough Enough.
> 
> Tough Enough and NXT trainer Bill DeMott tweeted the following this evening:
> 
> ...


the latest season was entertaining I guess and provided the lulz so I guess I'd welcome this too.
Austin should host it again though.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

Tough Enough isn't good when the winner like Andy does NOTHING in the business


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

Id love Another season of tough enough. Hell I think they should do one every year like ufc does tuf.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

The last series of Tough Enough was a total wreck, so I welcome this.

The promo with Skidmarks and the other guy who was a cunt who got destroyed and sent packing <3


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> Tough Enough isn't good when the winner like Andy does NOTHING in the business


But nearly everyone from any of the Tough Enough shows did nothing in WWE for the most part I guess Miz did but look how that turned out. Morrison had a long ass run in WWE and he was a midcard act the whole time.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

So streaming available to multiple devices in a house tv, xbox, computer, like netflix depending on where u are at in house?


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> But nearly everyone from any of the Tough Enough shows did nothing in WWE for the most part I guess Miz did but look how that turned out. Morrison had a long ass run in WWE and he was a midcard act the whole time.


Cameron is on the roster full time right now.

I will probably get the network but I will probably get it when they put more of their libraries on it. I would love to see more of their WCCW and Mid-South stuff. Things you can't even find online.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

The Us courts just delivered a major blow to things like the WWE Network and Netflix.
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2014/01/court-kills-net-neutrality/

"If the decision stands, *broadband providers are likely to implement pay-to-play plans like the one AT&T announced last week *— plans that many said violated, at a minimum, the spirit of net neutrality.

The second largest mobile provider is taking advantage of the *data caps it imposes on subscribers* by letting companies sponsor the bandwidth their wares use. The consumer who enjoys those sponsored services will not have that broadband count against their monthly data allotment. Sponsorship is not mandatory — *if a company doesn’t pay AT&T, the bandwidth will count against the user’s cap *as always.

However, under today’s ruling, *AT&T conceivably could demand that companies like Netflix or others pay to be carried on their pipes."*


----------



## bigtimejad (Feb 17, 2010)

Has there been any information on how they plan to region lock the service? Really hoping I can just sign up as a US user to use in the UK but i imagine a proxy will be needed.


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

bigtimejad said:


> Has there been any information on how they plan to region lock the service? Really hoping I can just sign up as a US user to use in the UK but i imagine a proxy will be needed.


There are two ways.

1. IP address
2. (Probably the most likely choice) limit service to US Debit/Credit/PayPal account holders only.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Forgive me if this has been answered already, has it been confirmed that all the Raw/SD/WCW/ECW episodes will be on it? Because it seems kind of ass backwards to have all the PPVs without the buildup to the actual events.


----------



## tigermaskfan23 (May 30, 2013)

Does anyone know if the WWE Network will becoming a downloadable app thing for the PS3 once it goes live? Because its what I use for all my streaming sites like Netflix and hulu plus and I am curious if the same will be done with the network.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

OG Dub said:


> Not if they double their rights fee.


That's true, I guess I was thinking more along the lines of their stock taking a hit if the network flops. Even then it might not matter much once they get a new tv rights deal.



The Gorgeous One said:


> But in terms of profit, because of the new tv rights it won't be costly, but yes image wise it could be detrimental, especially to the mainstream audience.


Profit wise, then yes it shouldn't effect them if they get the deal they want.


----------



## PG Era Sucks (Mar 8, 2011)

Dream wishlist-

Full and accessible archive of EVERY Raw, SmackDown, Shotgun Saturday Night & Tuesday Night Titans. 

I always thought the last two were hilarious as a kid.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Dont know if this has been anwsered but can anyone confirm whether sky will still show all the ppvs in 2015?

I know this year they will continue to do so.


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

omaroo said:


> Dont know if this has been anwsered but can anyone confirm whether sky will still show all the ppvs in 2015?
> 
> I know this year they will continue to do so.


Depends. If they act like DirecTV, no. If they act like Comcast, yes.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

omaroo said:


> Dont know if this has been anwsered but can anyone confirm whether sky will still show all the ppvs in 2015?
> 
> I know this year they will continue to do so.


That all depends as to how WWE goes about the Network when they do the negotiations for international contracts later this year. Id say if you live outside the US the cable carier would still carry PPV especially if you live in a region like the UK or Australia with one cable service especially if the owener is Rupert Murdoch


----------



## Dawgg (Jan 11, 2014)

Hey Everyone,

there's a lot of pages here so sorry if this has already been asked but I didn't have time to check!

Anyway, the opening posts state that all ECW, WCW and WWE paperviews will be available with encores of Raw/Smackdown etc. My question is: will there be complete and total archived footage of Raw/Smackdown from over the years? Id love to be able to just re-run through the attitude era and watch the RAW/Smackdown shows as well as the PPVs


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Dawgg said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> there's a lot of pages here so sorry if this has already been asked but I didn't have time to check!
> 
> Anyway, the opening posts state that all ECW, WCW and WWE paperviews will be available with encores of Raw/Smackdown etc. My question is: will there be complete and total archived footage of Raw/Smackdown from over the years? Id love to be able to just re-run through the attitude era and watch the RAW/Smackdown shows as well as the PPVs


Not at launch


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

I was watching the best of WWE Confidential a couple nights ago and I'd like a show like that for the WWE Network.

or Byte This! Ya'll remember that?


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Honestly, I want a kayfabe talk show.


----------



## 80sjobber4life (Jan 16, 2014)

My son has a kindle fire and I have the PS3 console.We both want to get the wwe network on our desired devices.Does that mean we will get one monthly $9.99 bill or do they bill you according to how many devices you sign up for regardless of both devices being on the same persons bill and address?


----------



## RudeAwakening (Jan 3, 2012)

Sorry if it asked before but will they include every Nitro episodes as well?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

The FAQ is in the first post and it should answer the same 5 questions that everyone keeps asking.


----------



## leeblue (Aug 20, 2013)

Bit miffed about the wait for uk launch....will subscribe though


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

leeblue said:


> Bit miffed about the wait for uk launch....will subscribe though


Current exclusive contract with Sky that expired in December.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

So if you are like me and I know I am do you have a shit ton of dvds and blu rays and now you are like ummmm should I sell these? I guess I;m just wondering what the network WON'T have that I already have? Like I have the best of raw years 1 and 2 from 1993 and 1994. Would they have that dvd?


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Would 500GB be enough data for the network?


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

80sjobber4life said:


> My son has a kindle fire and I have the PS3 console.We both want to get the wwe network on our desired devices.Does that mean we will get one monthly $9.99 bill or do they bill you according to how many devices you sign up for regardless of both devices being on the same persons bill and address?


I think it will be up to 2 or 3 devices per bill. I'm not totally sure but if you buy the Network, I'm sure you can link it to the ps3 and kindle cause it'll come from the same home.

Like I have a Kindle fire and PS3 and I plan on using it for both.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

GNR4LIFE said:


> Would 500GB be enough data for the network?


 This is going to be a big question. Different internet providers look at it differently. Some have caps, some have "soft" caps, and some are supposedly "unlimited" but we will soon find that out. 

My ISP claims you get up to 250 Gigs and after that you get a warning and are subject to throttling your speed. I can use from 100-200 gigs a month just streaming movies and downloading. I'm expecting that if I stream enough WWE Netowrk my bill is going to be increased.


----------



## jhr4a34 (Oct 28, 2013)

*They never said how do you cancel the wwe network?*

They never said how you cancel the network? I would like to get it, but I would like to see how you cancel it if I need to! Any ideas?


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: They never said how do you cancel the wwe network?*



jhr4a34 said:


> They never said how you cancel the network? I would like to get it, but I would like to see how you cancel it if I need to! Any ideas?


It's a six month commitment I believe so, you should be able to cancel a month before renewal.

I'm sure their will also be a trial period where you can cancel but not sure.


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: They never said how do you cancel the wwe network?*

there's a six month contract then its pay monthly. If you want to cancel dont renew.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: They never said how do you cancel the wwe network?*

Well you subscribe on wwe.com so I would assume you can cancel there as well.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: They never said how do you cancel the wwe network?*



xvampmanx said:


> there's a six month contract then its pay monthly. If you want to cancel dont renew.


its pay monthly after a six month contract? is that confirmed anywhere?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: They never said how do you cancel the wwe network?*



jhr4a34 said:


> They never said *how you cancel the network*? I would like to get it, but I would like to see how you cancel it if I need to! Any ideas?


You don't. :hhh2

Seriously, is it $60 upfront or do you basically sign a "contract" were they take $10 automatically from your bank account for 6-months?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

In the FAQ it says the monthly subscription is $9.99 (plus tax) a month. They just want to you to commit for half a year when you first subscribe. You can cancel _after_ the first six months if you do not want the Network anymore, but they are getting $60 from you at least.

*Edit* - Sports_Entertained, it's $10 every month for those first 6 months.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Bookockey said:


> This is going to be a big question. Different internet providers look at it differently. Some have caps, some have "soft" caps, and some are supposedly "unlimited" but we will soon find that out.
> 
> My ISP claims you get up to 250 Gigs and after that you get a warning and are subject to throttling your speed. I can use from 100-200 gigs a month just streaming movies and downloading. I'm expecting that if I stream enough WWE Netowrk my bill is going to be increased.


Its something that a lot of people in this thread seem to be overlooking when it comes to how many subscribers it will get. Unless you have the sufficient data allowance, then its a waste of time. It would suck if it was only really worth having if you had an unlimited cap. If that were the case i think that would affect the amount of subscribers, cos not everyone has unlimited.


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

GNR4LIFE said:


> Its something that a lot of people in this thread seem to be overlooking when it comes to how many subscribers it will get. Unless you have the sufficient data allowance, then its a waste of time. It would suck if it was only really worth having if you had an unlimited cap. If that were the case i think that would affect the amount of subscribers, cos not everyone has unlimited.


If you've in or near a major city, most people have unlimited data allowance. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

Can I watch the WWE Network using Chromecast?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I would say even if your data allowance is small and wouldn't allow you to watch everything you wanted. The deal is still amazing if you just wanted to watch PPVs. 

I was listening to sports radio about an hour ago and someone called up and asked Dale Arnold if he would get the Network and he sounded giddy and kept saying how great of a deal it is. I have never seen so many positive opinions towards anything wtestling related. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

They state it is "Uncensored/Uncut", and I believe them in regards to Benoit and such.

But I have a feeling people are going to find instances/matches which are tweaked, it's just a feeling.

For example; when The Rock failed the kip-up (flip) into the People's Elbow a year or so ago, it was obvious and embarassing/funny, but all future references to that were camera cut to avoid it, do you think we will get the uncut in regards to this?


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

SoupBro said:


> I would say even if your data allowance is small and wouldn't allow you to watch everything you wanted. The deal is still amazing if you just wanted to watch PPVs.
> 
> I was listening to sports radio about an hour ago and someone called up and asked Dale Arnold if he would get the Network and he sounded giddy and kept saying how great of a deal it is. I have never seen so many positive opinions towards anything wtestling related.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


 It is a great deal regardless, but people are obviously not following the news and recent court decisions regarding "pay to play" internet. People are already streaming far more content on Netflix, Hulu, torrents etc. and subscribing less and less to cable. Cable operators have monopolies in many areas on high speed internet. Are they going to lose money or charge for bandwidth or charge a premium for so-called "unlimited"??

WWE Network is the first network to go "over the top" 24/7, internet providers are watching the network and their profits. They want to discourage more and more networks from doing this you can bet.

What if ESPN or the NFL look at this model? Comcast & Time Warner would be shitting themselves.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

GNR4LIFE said:


> Its something that a lot of people in this thread seem to be overlooking when it comes to how many subscribers it will get. Unless you have the sufficient data allowance, then its a waste of time. It would suck if it was only really worth having if you had an unlimited cap. If that were the case i think that would affect the amount of subscribers, cos not everyone has unlimited.


I know I've never had a data limit at all. And I've never heard of a single person complain about having a data cap on their internet. I don't think they are nearly as common in the US as in other countries.


----------



## RMis2VULGAR (Nov 18, 2013)

i wonder if all the older ppvs will be 100% uncut and unedited. maybe we'll just see a lot of disclaimers before watching someone like chris benoit in a match with blood.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

TaylorFitz said:


> I know I've never had a data limit at all. And I've never heard of a single person complain about having a data cap on their internet. I don't think they are nearly as common in the US as in other countries.


"As we prep for the launch of two new consoles that will allow people to download games that are 30 GB to 50 GB in size, and as new research comes out showing that *over-the-top television viewing* is rising, it’s worth taking an updated look at how ISPs around the U.S. are trying to implement caps.

We wrote our original chart in October 2012, noting that at that time* 64 percent of Americans were covered by a cap at the end of 2011. Today (or rather, at the end of the second quarter) the percent of American broadband subscribers covered by a cap remains the same*."

http://gigaom.com/2013/11/15/data-cap-2013/


----------



## jayrwi23 (Aug 22, 2013)

can I watch it on my phone and do I have to pay for the ppvs


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

jayrwi23 said:


> can I watch it on my phone and do I have to pay for the ppvs


 If your phone pulls decent speed it should work, just check your data plan. PPV's are included in your subscription cost, so they are part of the deal.


----------



## jayrwi23 (Aug 22, 2013)

sweet thanks looking to get this


----------



## cmcabana (Jul 16, 2013)

I just started thinking about this today, it looks they are going to be having pre-shows for Raw and Smackdown. I was wondering if they will be showing the dark matches on those pre-shows? Has anyone heard anything about this?


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Does anyone know of any good portals or sites to create and IP that is from the US, I'm from Australia and just curious to see if anyone knows any good sites. I've seen some been posted on here but I can't find it in all 200 pages, just hoping someone could help me find a good site, I don't mind paying either for one, just don't wanna have to wait for the network.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

GoToSl33p said:


> Does anyone know of any good portals or sites to create and IP that is from the US, I'm from Australia and just curious to see if anyone knows any good sites. I've seen some been posted on here but I can't find it in all 200 pages, just hoping someone could help me find a good site, I don't mind paying either for one, just don't wanna have to wait for the network.


install Hola in Firefox or Chrome depending on which browser you use.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> install Hola in Firefox or Chrome depending on which browser you use.


Thanks, appreciate it.

By the way, is there a limit of usage on Hola? Or is it unlimited internet?


----------



## donalder (Aug 10, 2012)

GoToSl33p said:


> Thanks, appreciate it.
> 
> By the way, is there a limit of usage on Hola? Or is it unlimited internet?


Seach in google Unlocator is a free usa ip.


----------



## thaang (Mar 21, 2011)

It seems to me the only ones WHO have the benefits of the Network are the American residens only. What about people outside of the United States of America? Maybe 10 bucks aren't that expensive for an American, but once you have to change the currency to another country's currency, then it will be a bit more costly.

Then what about with HOW you can Watch? Is it only on the computer and handheld devices? I mean, can you burn the content onto a Digitile Versatile Disc and then Watch it on your big screen television while laying Down on your couch? I don't like to Watch films or anything of that kind on my computer. I like to Watch everything on my big screen television, and then eat my dinner and afterwards lay Down on my sofa. So, what is so great about this device?


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

thaang said:


> It seems to me the only ones WHO have the benefits of the Network are the American residens only. What about people outside of the United States of America? Maybe 10 bucks aren't that expensive for an American, but once you have to change the currency to another country's currency, then it will be a bit more costly.
> 
> Then what about with HOW you can Watch? Is it only on the computer and handheld devices? I mean, can you burn the content onto a Digitile Versatile Disc and then Watch it on your big screen television while laying Down on your couch? I don't like to Watch films or anything of that kind on my computer. I like to Watch everything on my big screen television, and then eat my dinner and afterwards lay Down on my sofa. So, what is so great about this device?


Well, here in the States we have devices that deliver online content to the TV, hence why cutting the cord is becoming so popular. 

Between PS3, PS4, Xbox 360, Roku, Apple products, Android products, Kindle fire and chromecast, most people in North America and the UK will watch this on their big screens.

Big question is, what country are you from that you are complaint about it?




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## thaang (Mar 21, 2011)

I am a resident of Denmark.


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

thaang said:


> I am a resident of Denmark.


Ok. I don't know how are things there, but if anything, for people who do not have any device, they can buy Chromecast for $35 and hook it up to their TV. Unless you only ordered 1 PPV a year, you are saving money by doing this. The US Infrastructure with net streaming is actually the new way people are watching TV nowadays.


----------



## Benoitisremembered (May 5, 2013)

I think they said in the summer, but does anyone know the specific date when the network will be available on Xbox One?


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

I have been wondering and reading posts on here but is it true content on the wwe network will be downloadable online? I would have assumed it would be DRM protected.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

omaroo said:


> I have been wondering and reading posts on here but is it true content on the wwe network will be downloadable online? I would have assumed it would be DRM protected.


I haven't heard anything about content being available to download, everything points to it being a 100% streaming service.


----------



## NatalyaWWEAUS (Jan 22, 2014)

*WWE In Australia*

Does anyone know If The WWE Network will be available in Australia and possibly when and how much?
I know it would be more then 9.99$ here maybe 15$?

Also I'm so happy FOX8 Is finally Broadcasting WWE Live in Australia!!!! So many people are so happy about this!! Finally I don't have to much horrible laggy streams


----------



## gregwalker1234 (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE In Australia*

Doubt it, they just put all that stuff on the 'main event' channel from the past and charge you.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: WWE In Australia*

Wait, what? Since when is Fox8 airing anything 'live' from the US?

And no, the Network is online based so it's a matter of it being available for us to access down the line.

Edit - Just saw the advertisement on the Fox8 page. February 4th, live at 12pm :mark: :yes

Finally, it's been WAY too long. Hopefully we get the NXT special live as well.


----------



## heyman deciple (Dec 23, 2006)

Why would I buy the network, when a large portion of stuff I would want to see could be found on YouTube in pretty good quality.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

heyman deciple said:


> Why would I buy the network, when a large portion of stuff I would want to see could be found on YouTube in pretty good quality.


Bc ur cheap and if u think it will still b there once the network
Starts ur a dope


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

OML said:


> Bc ur cheap and if u think it will still b there once the network
> Starts ur a dope


Are you sure?! What about every country, where there will be no network, which is every country in the world except the States, Canada and Puerto Rico? Are you telling me, those countries will not be able to watch wrestling online again?! I don't think so. 

And even if they took down every video online, which is impossible to begin with, the video will be up again the next day.


----------



## AmazingTyler (Apr 10, 2013)

*Will you be buying the WWE Network?*

Im just curious about how many people are gonna buy the WWE Network im personally not going to but are you people going to?


----------



## Creepingdeath89 (Jan 22, 2014)

*Re: Will you be buying the WWE Network?*

As soon as it comes to the uk i will be buying it.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Will you be buying the WWE Network?*

I can't wait for it, soon as it comes to the UK I'm there!!!


----------



## combolock (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: Will you be buying the WWE Network?*

I will buy it for me, and also may subscribe one for my brother as he loves old wrestling.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Will you be buying the WWE Network?*

Depends on who wins the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Will you be buying the WWE Network?*

Nope


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

*Re: Will you be buying the WWE Network?*











:vince$


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Will you be buying the WWE Network?*

As soon as I work out a six month chunk I could actually use it in, then yeah.


----------



## l3urger (Nov 30, 2013)

*Re: Will you be buying the WWE Network?*

yep.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Will you be buying the WWE Network?*

Not.

They will focus more on bringing lame entertainment while letting the important things slip even further.

I've been keeping in touch through torrents for years now and I don't see a point in handling them money. The overall product is awful and even if it wasn't, I'd still pass.


----------



## T3H~L3X (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Will you be buying the WWE Network?*

If only for the pay per views... yes. I will probably utilize the older content as well but just for the price of ppv's it is worth it.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Will you be buying the WWE Network?*

*Personally yes, yes I will. I watch so much wrestling that it would be nice to have such a back catalogue at my disposal and to be able to pay for it and contribute to the stuff I actually like. This way WWE will get a clear indication of what the fans want (the stuff that gets the most views) and we may hopefully will get more content related to it.*


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

cant you just buy a hard drive with whatever you want on it and just watch that
people online sell these hard drives with thousands of movies/shows whatever

wouldnt that be the same thing, minus the ppvs of course


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: Will you be buying the WWE Network?*

If WWE dropped their PPV price to $10 a month, I would buy just about every show.

That's what they've done, plus you're getting a whole lot more. Even though I've only ordered 3 ppv's in the last 3 years, this is a no-brainer. I'm sold.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Will you be buying the WWE Network?*

NO I won't be getting the WWE network because knowing Vince the way we know it will be watered down as fuck and in the process we'll be given just get a bunch of half edited content anyway be it themes, entrances, matches, segments etc...

Especially when it'll come to the Attitude era.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Will you be buying the WWE Network?*

yes, mainly because of the library and all the old stuff and shows (rewind, countdown, whatever else they have)


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

lol so many fools buying this

newsflash
if this network works it will be up there with vince buying wcw as the worst things that has happened to wrestling
they will become more of a monopoly, the product will suffer even more
nothing will change, total divas is already a go for next season, the attitude era will not come back even if they have evidence 95% of the network fans only watch old stuff

then he will start watering things down, you will have to pay extra for certain things, this service will not stay at 10 bucks a month, this is just short term

not to mention the annoying ads that will show up, the ecw stuff will be edited so bad its unwatchable

imo this will turn off the product even more, some older fans just simply wont change because of the technology, i know plently of 30ish casual fans who are almost clueless when about streaming and such, they wont be getting this
not everyone is 14-22, hopefully it fails like the xfl


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Will you be buying the WWE Network?*

No. I'm not gonna reward them for fucking around with their fans.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

chucky101 said:


> lol so many fools buying this
> 
> newsflash
> if this network works it will be up there with vince buying wcw as the worst things that has happened to wrestling
> ...



Whoever expects the product to change for the better with this is foolish but meanwhile raw and sd wont be on the network exclusively anytime soon anyway so i dont see how its a true monopoly 

they claim it will be mostly unedited, the main things i see being edited is music and pure vulgarity such as profanity 

i dont see them running adds maybe here and there one of those 30 sec ads like you would have on youtube which really isnt a big deal

and anyone that is age 30 and doesnt understand technology i dont know whats up with that im 28 we were born in the area of growing up with technology and are young enough still learn new stuff so i think thats the minority for that age group older then that yes 40-50 might have issues more so

but it doesnt take a genius to figure out how to go to a website and hit play and if you want it on your tv its really not complicated either 

and of course the price will likely go up but even at 20 bucks a month it is still worth the price for all the content and live ppvs


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

exactly, paying for this would be rewarding them on this crappy product

does anybody have any numbers yet, like how many actually sign up for this


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

chucky101 said:


> exactly, paying for this would be rewarding them on this crappy product
> 
> does anybody have any numbers yet, like how many actually sign up for this


I dont see it as rewarding them when if you actually still go out of your way to watch the current ppvs and product and love the old stuff its a win win i rather watch the current ppvs live and in great quality then do what i do now and download them for free and watch them at 2am

and there are no numbers yet because sign ups arent open yet


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

FalseKing said:


> Not.
> 
> They will focus more on bringing lame entertainment while letting the important things slip even further.
> 
> I've been keeping in touch through torrents for years now and I don't see a point in handling them money. The overall product is awful and even if it wasn't, I'd still pass.





LordKain said:


> NO I won't be getting the WWE network because knowing Vince the way we know it will be watered down as fuck and in the process we'll be given just get a bunch of half edited content anyway be it themes, entrances, matches, segments etc...
> 
> Especially when it'll come to the Attitude era.





chucky101 said:


> lol so many fools buying this
> 
> newsflash
> if this network works it will be up there with vince buying wcw as the worst things that has happened to wrestling
> ...





chucky101 said:


> exactly, paying for this would be rewarding them on this crappy product
> 
> does anybody have any numbers yet, like how many actually sign up for this


Christ. Grow up.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Anyone know the music they've been using for the launch of the Network?

Not the shitty Skrillex like bollocks they had back in 2011.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Imma wait until I see how RTWM plays out...

WWE might give me a reason to not wanna watch Wrestlemania at all.


----------



## MizisWWE (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: Will you be buying the WWE Network?*



FalseKing said:


> Not.
> 
> They will focus more on bringing lame entertainment while letting the important things slip even further.
> 
> I've been keeping in touch through torrents for years now and I don't see a point in handling them money. The overall product is awful and even if it wasn't, I'd still pass.


I'm a cheap bastard who steals ... That's what I basically read with an attempt to justify it


----------



## NESQU1K (Jan 24, 2014)

This has probably been answered somewhere in this thread, but will I be able to watch the entirety of the Attitude Era? I was really young during it and would be cool to relive it. 


EDIT: Just curious, will every single episode of every show in the history of the WWE be available? It seems overwhelming to say the least. 

Thanks.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

NESQU1K said:


> This has probably been answered somewhere in this thread, but will I be able to watch the entirety of the Attitude Era? I was really young during it and would be cool to relive it.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Just curious, will every single episode of every show in the history of the WWE be available? It seems overwhelming to say the least.
> ...


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

NESQU1K said:


> This has probably been answered somewhere in this thread, but will I be able to watch the entirety of the Attitude Era? I was really young during it and would be cool to relive it.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Just curious, will every single episode of every show in the history of the WWE be available? It seems overwhelming to say the least.
> ...


The focus of the Network will be WWF,WCW and ECW from 1995-2001 basically the period they know a majority of fans want to watch. So Hardcore TV, RAW, Nitro, Smackdown, Thunder and the PPVs will be online on the Network all uncut and uncensored besides the music

They wont be adding every show because they know a majority of fans don't care to watch 1980s WWF and old territories.


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

Music is such an important aspect of the show. I'd still rather watch Raw on youtube with Taker's "American Badass" theme, than on the Network with slightly better quality but with some generic shitty rock music. I get upset every time I have to watch Edge come out with the edited "You think you know me" instead his Rob Zombie music.

Most shows will have songs edited out, which takes away some of the fun and ruins the idea of "reliving" something. This would be only half bad, if they didn't advertise and brag about "uncensored". BS!


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

you know how hbo has disclaimers before their shows start. here's a sample wwe newt work disclaimer for a smackdown from 2002 with a hardcore match and a divas bathing suit contest:

wwe network
the following is rated TV-14

B - Benoit
V - Violence
P- Puppies
C- Micheal Cole


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

murder said:


> Music is such an important aspect of the show. I'd still rather watch Raw on youtube with Taker's "American Badass" theme, than on the Network with slightly better quality but with some generic shitty rock music. I get upset every time I have to watch Edge come out with the edited "You think you know me" instead his Rob Zombie music.
> 
> Most shows will have songs edited out, which takes away some of the fun and ruins the idea of "reliving" something. This would be only half bad, if they didn't advertise and brag about "uncensored". BS!


at least they have the tech to change it seemlessly. it is what is is. I'm sure it's a pain in the ass to go back and edit all that stuff but wwe does it for the fans like you and me. so we can see the content


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

http://pwinsider.com/article/83043/...s-change-their-name-kharma-and-more-.html?p=1



> *Love the site, been reading since the heyday of the old site. On Raw last week, one of the "Did You Know" spots claimed that the WWE Network will show every WWE, WCW, and ECW PPV. Does this mean that they will show the stuff that they tend to cut out nowadays, such as anything having to do with Chris Benoit? What about the 1999 Over The Edge PPV? I thought they said out of respect to Owen Hart they would never show that one again.*
> 
> The Benoit material will be included in the complete PPVs but not in any newly created content. The Over the Edge 1999 PPV is an interesting one and one we haven't gotten a clear answer on yet. It's just as possible they will skip that show as they would use it and edit out all references to Owen Hart. There's no easy or right answer to that one.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

I live in the UK and on the WWE website there's a countdown for the Network. When it comes out, will I be able to subscribe straight away? Or do I have to wait ages because I'm outside the United States? Basically, is it out internationally on day one on WWE.com?


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

TheStudOfEngland said:


> I live in the UK and on the WWE website there's a countdown for the Network. When it comes out, will I be able to subscribe straight away? Or do I have to wait ages because I'm outside the United States? Basically, is it out internationally on day one on WWE.com?


Read the FAQ's fpalm


----------



## NMPunk (Oct 9, 2013)

Will you automatically get it with a premium Comcast subscription ?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

good to know its going to have an Apple TV Channel


----------



## youmakemeleery (May 27, 2013)

*WWE Network - The Most Powerful Reason For It*

I know there is the discussion thread for the Network, but I am trying to make a different point here that I haven't seen talked about recently. If this is not ok, then I won't be offended if it's closed.

Anyway, there is a reason WWE network is going to stick around for the long haul and a reason I believe WWE wants it to succeed really bad. It isn't because they want to stick it to the cable companies who backed out. It isn't even for the potential extra money they will get. It's for something that every business across the world is willing to die for.

Data. Metrics. Information. Statistics.

The WWE Network will give the WWE the power to real-time feedback about who is streaming what and when. Right now, WWE Raw has to rely on the arcane system of tv ratings, with possible quarter hour breakdowns. The nielsen rating system relies on a ridiculously small sample size and is probably off the mark in terms of the real viewing habits of America, but is kept around because it is easy system to compare across networks and such. Add to this the fact that for a WWE PPV, they are often relying on buyrate numbers to make inferences about what was and wasn't successful or engaging to the audience.

Now, with the WWE network, they can figure out just about any number they want to figure out. The 24/7 channel that they control will be able to give minute-to-minute feedback about how many people are watching it and when they turn away. This data won't be based on shitty sample size either, but will be real numbers of actual viewers. On top of this, they will be able to see every month which historical matches and ppvs and wrestlers are being viewed the most. 

It would also help for who they push and who gets paid what. Imagine for a second that Ken Shamrock talks about coming back. The WWE sees no value in it whatsoever and why would they? Now, the Network launches. They go back and see that Ken Shamrock matches have been viewed quite often. When looking at the overall monthly totals, maybe he ranks number 91. Perhaps numbers 92 is The Big Show. Now, they see that Shamrock can bring in some viewers and they can probably pay him less than the Big Show. Wise investment.

The implications for data mining are enormous. It's kind of how John Cena continually gets pushed and he does happen to sell merchandise. Merchandise is one of the only numbers that they can control and see every single night and can be turned into nice raw data. Thus, they put their faith in it as a barometer for who needs attention and tv time. The WWE network allows them to this kind of thinking on a massive scale going back through WWE, WCW, ECW, and even NXT. Perhaps there is someone who is not getting much attention by the higher ups in NXT and probably won't be called up, but then they are able to look at the NXT viewing patterns and find that this person is in the top three for who is watched every week. It will make them think a second time about what to do with that person.

Anyway, sorry for the long post, but I truly believe this is the reason WWE Network is going to change everything.


----------



## DKAJC (May 27, 2007)

*Re: WWE Network - The Most Powerful Reason For It*

Sounds plausible to me.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network - The Most Powerful Reason For It*

Maybe people wanna see Ken Shamrock, coz he did an interview, and had forgetting him, what if they wanna remember those matches and not see him today. Data is just data, interpretation of that into the product is a whole different application. I think you're reading a bit much into it, nice idea though.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network - The Most Powerful Reason For It*

Brilliant post, OP. To sum it up in short: analytics. Ratings aren't the best barometer for understanding your audience or prospective audience. Knowledge is power and like you said the data received from the network will make decisions more informed streamlining the bottom line and increasing revenue.

Now if this will improve the product is another issue, but it will help profitability and to the execs that's all that matters.

I also like your implementation for understanding the potential data with the signing Shamrock example.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Does anybody know if WWE Legends Of Wrestling will be on The Network? The roundtable was my favorite non-wrestling show!

- Vic


----------



## combolock (Jul 8, 2012)

Will WWE bleep out the chants they don't like or will everything be aired the way it aired previously?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So does anyone know for sure if you have to pay the $60 up front to get it when it comes out?


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

SAMCRO said:


> So does anyone know for sure if you have to pay the $60 up front to get it when it comes out?


It's 10$ per month


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

May as well bring back WCW as a show. Go out and find talent and tape the show like they used to do with WCW Saturday Night. Start small because there is no need to start Monday Nitro with arena dates and all that big time shit. WCW Saturday Night was a studio show and so is NXT. These type of shows can still be done with success. WCW could easily be brought back with New stars and old names to help run the show. Bring back some old faces just to help kick the show off.


----------



## aVanillaMidget (Feb 1, 2013)

They say they are airing eveything "uncut", but there is no way they aren't editing all that licensed music out of WCW/ECW PPV's!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Is the Network also available for the TV as well or just computer/mobile devices etc?

Just wondering because my mother's curious about that, and so am I. I wouldn't mind it mainly being available for computers/mobile devices etc but I'd love to watch the old RAWs/PPVs etc on my TV screen.

*Edit:* Never mind, just read the F.A.Q. from the OP.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Pissed that I won't be able to get this in February and watch all the Torrie Wilson bikini contests in HD.

Canada doesn't generally get excluded for shit like this :deandre


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

While I obviously don't want to have to wait another 10-12 months, I would have no problem waiting 2-3 months. Give the WWE time to work out any kinks.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

When they say "your favorite episodes of Raw and Smackdown", to me that sounds like a "best of" type thing with only some full episodes.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

No idea where Sky getting a new 5 year deal to air WWE TV and PPV's leaves the Network over here. We better get the same features as the US. A VPN will help me on my desktop to get everything but the whole point of the Network is that it's on consoles, tablets and phones too.

Fuck sky and their monopolisation of WWE over here.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Anyone know yet if you have to pay $60 upfront on the first day to get it? I still don't understand how that whole 6 month commitment thing works. I get that its so you don't sign up just for WM then cancel and sign back up another month and cancel again. But How does it work? Will you have to pay the $60 upfront and will you have to pay $60 every 6 months? or does it just set it to automatically take $10 out of your bank account every month for 6 months?

Its funny they got all these facts on their web site to help you understand the network but no where on there does it explain the 6 month commitment thing. And thats what most people are asking about.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

> *How much will a subscription to WWE Network cost?*
> A monthly subscription to WWE Network is $9.99 per month (plus tax where applicable) with a 6-month commitment.


WWE is asking subscribers to make a 6-month commitment when you join WWE Network. That means you will pay the $10 a month for 6 months at least. So you will not have to pay $60 upfront. If you decide to cancel the service entirely you may after paying up 6 months worth of service or you can continue on getting charged the $10 every month.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Clique said:


> WWE is asking subscribers to make a 6-month commitment when you join WWE Network. That means you will pay the $10 a month for 6 months at least. So you will not have to pay $60 upfront. If you decide to cancel the service entirely you may after paying up 6 months worth of service or you can continue on getting charged the $10 every month.


Oh ok thank you. Thats a relief.


----------



## Andrew_2 (Mar 15, 2004)

aVanillaMidget said:


> They say they are airing eveything "uncut", but there is no way they aren't editing all that licensed music out of WCW/ECW PPV's!


I was wondering the same thing, the same with Limp Bizkit "Rollin' and all the stuff like that.

Vince McMahon apparently HATES paying music licensing fees.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Andrew_2 said:


> I was wondering the same thing, the same with Limp Bizkit "Rollin' and all the stuff like that.
> 
> Vince McMahon apparently HATES paying music licensing fees.


Thats true, didn't he replace Goldberg's WcW theme with his WWE theme on all his WcW matches on his blu ray that came out? I don't see why they wouldn't do the same to the stuff on The network. I can see it now, all Undertaker's ABA entrances he'll have the You're gonna Pay theme, since they got the song for his 2K14 model.

Also I'm just curious about what they'd do with Sandman on his ECW entrances if they over dubbed them. It would not be the same without the Metallica song, like seriously that Metallica song was the best thing about The Sandman. His entire entrance was basically jamming down to Metallica while smoking, drinking 20 beers and partying with the crowd. I better not hear that shitty WWE new ECW theme it just wouldn't work at all.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Thats true, didn't he replace Goldberg's WcW theme with his WWE theme on all his WcW matches on his blu ray that came out? I don't see why they wouldn't do the same to the stuff on The network. I can see it now, all Undertaker's ABA entrances he'll have the You're gonna Pay theme, since they got the song for his 2K14 model.
> 
> Also I'm just curious about what they'd do with Sandman on his ECW entrances if they over dubbed them. It would not be the same without the Metallica song, like seriously that Metallica song was the best thing about The Sandman. His entire entrance was basically jamming down to Metallica while smoking, drinking 20 beers and partying with the crowd. I better not hear that shitty WWE new ECW theme it just wouldn't work at all.


Knowing Metallica, they'll probably ask a ridiculous price for the rights to use it. 

but yeah, it'll be interesting to see what they're gonna do with the themes.


----------



## Eliminate (Jan 19, 2014)

Anyone know if the network is available in Canada on release?


----------



## Smitty (Aug 29, 2013)

^no


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Does anyone know if I can use the WWE Network on two different devices at once? For example lets say I was watching a PPV in my room on my Xbox, could someone else in my house watch it on their laptop?


----------



## Eliminate (Jan 19, 2014)

SMITTY said:


> ^no


Did they announce when it would be available in Canada?


----------



## theonetheonly (Oct 11, 2008)

SAMCRO said:


> Anyone know yet if you have to pay $60 upfront on the first day to get it? I still don't understand how that whole 6 month commitment thing works. I get that its so you don't sign up just for WM then cancel and sign back up another month and cancel again. But How does it work? Will you have to pay the $60 upfront and will you have to pay $60 every 6 months? or does it just set it to automatically take $10 out of your bank account every month for 6 months?
> 
> Its funny they got all these facts on their web site to help you understand the network but no where on there does it explain the 6 month commitment thing. And thats what most people are asking about.


They should have the mindset that people would gladly pay 9.99 for all the content they are supposedly going to have available. Instead, they give the impression that wrestlemania is worth about $60 and the rest of their ppvs are going to be crap like royal rumble that will make people want to cancel.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Just wondering if all the PPVS included also means the NWA produced ppvs before WCW left the NWA? It would be nice to have every PPV that is in WWE's library.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Eliminate said:


> Did they announce when it would be available in Canada?


No. Only country that has a date announced so far is the US. Expect Canada to be one of the first though. 



Ratman said:


> Does anyone know if I can use the WWE Network on two different devices at once? For example lets say I was watching a PPV in my room on my Xbox, could someone else in my house watch it on their laptop?


I think so, yeah.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

aVanillaMidget said:


> They say they are airing eveything "uncut", but there is no way they aren't editing all that licensed music out of WCW/ECW PPV's!


Yeah, that's gonna be frustrating. Especially if you watched/heard all of it originally.

I remember I bought the Ladder Match DVD from 2006 o 2007, it was before the Benoit tragedy as he's still on it (even if you buy it today) and I watched the Edge/Cena TLC match and the music from the promo package they did of it is completely replaced by some other song, which was cringeworthy. I liked the other song.

But I consider Taker's "Rollin" theme as one of his weakest/worst theme songs of all time, so I'm fine if they take that out.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Eulonzo said:


> Is the Network also available for the TV as well or just computer/mobile devices etc?
> 
> Just wondering because my mother's curious about that, and so am I. I wouldn't mind it mainly being available for computers/mobile devices etc but I'd love to watch the old RAWs/PPVs etc on my TV screen.
> 
> *Edit:* Never mind, just read the F.A.Q. from the OP.


I beleive they will be adding an App for SmartTVs. You can watch it on your TV through Apple TV if you have one.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Sports_Entertained said:


> When they say "your favorite episodes of Raw and Smackdown", to me that sounds like a "best of" type thing with only some full episodes.


Eventually they will add those shows. At launch its just going to be the WWF/WCW and ECW PPV shows. The idea is to base the network off of the 1995-2001 period and im sure the 2001-Present RAW and Smackdown shows will be online also.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

aVanillaMidget said:


> They say they are airing eveything "uncut", but there is no way they aren't editing all that licensed music out of WCW/ECW PPV's!


Uncut means visually so they wont cut the chair shots to the head or make the screen black and white when someone bleeds. Music they have to edit because paying royalties to music artists can be very expensive and Vince doesn't wanna have to shill out a lot of cash to the rights for certain music.


----------



## Jakall (Jun 9, 2006)

I cannot wait for WWE Network to launch. I've been looking forward to it since it was first announced years ago. I love the model they eventually decided to go with. 

Does anyone know if the entire Hall of Fame ceremony will be available on the network?


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

I really wish they would of added live streaming of Raw/Smackdown on the network since more ppl these days are cutting the cord due to ridiculous high costs of cable/satellite it would be nice if they thought about the portion of the fanbase that would like to watch it over a quality stream. Other than that small issue this network idea is PURE GENIUS by WWE can't wait to get it on my Roku.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Voted yes but I can't say for certain but wow just checked out the "trailer" for the network and I've got to give them credit this time. This looks like an attractive service. HD PPV, HD shows, 9.99 a month...includes PPVs with 6 months... looks pretty good. I have a pretty nice internet connection when I'm not being throttled and I'd love to see some (hopefully) full HD WWE PPV. Then it's all on demand.. pretty sweet. WWE WCW ECW... yeah I think I'm in.


AttitudeEraMark4Life said:


> I really wish they would of added live streaming of Raw/Smackdown on the network.ore ppl these days are cutting the cord due to ridiculous high costs of cable/satellite it would be nice if the thought about the portion of the fanbase that would like to watch it over a quality stream. Other than that small issue this network idea is PURE GENIUS by WWE can't wait to get it on my Roku.


If enough people demand it I don't see how it would be a problem to add it. The demand just needs to be there. A live RAW stream in HD would be the shit though, Smackdown should just be uploaded whenever. It's not a deal breaker though to not have it.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

AttitudeEraMark4Life said:


> I really wish they would of added live streaming of Raw/Smackdown on the network.ore ppl these days are cutting the cord due to ridiculous high costs of cable/satellite it would be nice if the thought about the portion of the fanbase that would like to watch it over a quality stream. Other than that small issue this network idea is PURE GENIUS by WWE can't wait to get it on my Roku.


I'd like this also BUT being in the UK, this is more beneficial for me to be this way, soon as it's been on TV it goes onto the Network to watch whenever you want to, which is the best thing for me considering that Raw is live at 1am and doesn't finish until 4am, this is also another reason why UK wrestling fans won't bother with Sky also because most people can't watch it live anyway and it's not repeated until Thursday night (usually pretty late again), this network is really going to benefit those in different time zones so much and WWE are going to be making shit loads from this, it's the best thing they have ever done, it's actual genius.

People can wake up the next day and put Raw on straight away, or after work, or whatever.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

I doubt that they'll add Raw/Smackdown live streaming because it'll upset whichever network that gets the rights to Raw and/or Smackdown.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

Will old segments of Maryse on the network?


----------



## Toates Dapperfox (Feb 4, 2014)

I said yes but I do have a couple qualms. I mean besides that I'm broke and unemployed and I'll be committing to six months of this with some of my leftover Christmas money that I might not have later... I went through a little bitter period where I wasn't going to get the network out of protest because of all the Bryan/Rumble debacle... but I've decided that I'll probably go ahead with it because its worth it to me for its content. It depends on how the next few weeks of programing go though. Elimination Chamber pissing me off could at the very least delay my purchase. 

The second are the reports that it will have a netflix style rotating library when it comes to their use of the tape library. I was really hoping they'd stick to leaving up anything they put up, and stick to just slowly plugging in pieces of the tape library a bit at the time. The whole removing stuff after a bit thing doesn't vibe with me. I get it theoretically makes business sense and in a lot of ways my expectations are unrealistic. But the idea of a slowly expanding and never shrinking or rotating library was what I originally mentally signed up for.


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> I'd like this also BUT being in the UK, this is more beneficial for me to be this way, soon as it's been on TV it goes onto the Network to watch whenever you want to, which is the best thing for me considering that Raw is live at 1am and doesn't finish until 4am, this is also another reason why UK wrestling fans won't bother with Sky also because most people can't watch it live anyway and it's not repeated until Thursday night (usually pretty late again), this network is really going to benefit those in different time zones so much and WWE are going to be making shit loads from this, it's the best thing they have ever done, it's actual genius.
> 
> People can wake up the next day and put Raw on straight away, or after work, or whatever.


I really feel for you guys in the UK it's ridiculous you have to stay up so late to watch Raw every week. I guess the network is going to work a lot better for you guys to watch a day later just hopefully you can avoid spoilers. 

I just think if they had live streaming of Raw it will not only add more subscriptions but it would really help out the ever growing cord cutters like me watch a quality Raw stream. It's a small issue at the end of the day tho because their is going to be plenty of other content on there I can't wait to see.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

AttitudeEraMark4Life said:


> I really feel for you guys in the UK it's ridiculous you have to stay up so late to watch Raw every week. I guess the network is going to work a lot better for you guys to watch a day later just hopefully you can avoid spoilers.
> 
> I just think if they had live streaming of Raw it will not only add more subscriptions but it would really help out the ever growing cord cutters like me watch a quality Raw stream. It's a small issue at the end of the day tho because their is going to be plenty of other content on there I can't wait to see.


Yep, although chances of seeing spoilers aren't that bad, because we can put Raw on soon as we wake up, or get home from work, college or whatever before coming on here etc.. so it's pretty cool really, but yeah, it's pretty hard to keep up with though we have done it all these years, so it's nice to finally have this network, this is going to be a major selling point to people in different time zones I think, even Australia now who have Raw airing at something like 2 in the afternoon, which of course at that time many people can't watch it either.

Yeah I hear ya on the streaming thing, but I suppose just think of it this way, 3 hours after Raw has been on you can go watch it straight away, so it's only those three hours to try occupy yourself, watch something else on the network, kill some time on the playstation, make something to eat, so on and so forth then settle down and watch Raw on the network, it's going to benefit us all is this Network and the sooner they have it released worldwide the better.

I know they mentioned that by the end of 2014/early 2015 all those other countries they mentioned on the launch will then have it available to them by that point, I'm hoping that this means the UK qill get it quicker and they were talking more about completion of all those places by the end of 2014/early 2015, rolling it out slowly but surely over all those places.

I also know that outside the US WWE make the most money in the UK, this is why they come here so often too, I went to my first house show in November last year at this new arena and I couldn't believe the massive turn out there, people from all over Europe were flying in for the show and the queues for people buying tickets that day were going all the way round this big hill and up the other street, not to mention the amount of people already going in with there tickets, it was just like 'wow', the UK market is huge and you don't really realise it until you see these things.

I can't wait for them to get the network out here, the hardest part is going to be hearing about all the US people talking about the network and not being able to have it here just yet, that's gonna kill me haha ... but I'm just so grateful that we are lucky enough to have this Network on a whole and that it's coming here eventually anyway so I just can't wait for it really.


----------



## daquan5000 (Mar 13, 2010)

*Over the Edge 1999 to be shown on the Network*

I guess when they said every PPV they really meant it. In browsing through the list of PPV scheduled to be available when the network launches, I was surprised to see Over the Edge, a show they never released on video, on the list. Thoughts ?

Survivor Series (1998)
Capital Carnage (UK only) (1998)
Rock Bottom: In Your House (1998)
Royal Rumble (1999)
St. Valentine's Day Massacre: In Your House (1999)
WrestleMania XV
Backlash: In Your House (1999)
No Mercy (UK only) (1999)
*Over the Edge (1999)*
King of the Ring (1999)
Fully Loaded (1999)
SummerSlam (1999)
Unforgiven (1999)
Rebellion (UK only) (1999)
No Mercy (1999)
Survivor Series (1999)
Armageddon (1999)
Royal Rumble (2000)
No Way Out (2000)
WrestleMania 2000 (16)
Backlash (2000)
Insurrextion (UK only) (2000)


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Over the Edge 1999 to be shown on the Network*












... In all seriousness though I think it's a bad move and pretty disrespectful.


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Over the Edge 1999 to be shown on the Network*

Why would they not show that PPV? They said EVERY PPV will be available.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Over the Edge 1999 to be shown on the Network*

Hold your horses because they will cut the part with Owen.


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Over the Edge 1999 to be shown on the Network*

they did promised to give all of wwes History on the network and has long as they dont show owen there is no prob IMO.


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Over the Edge 1999 to be shown on the Network*

There's a reason it was never released on VHS or DVD though and that's to be respectful to Owen and his family. I don't think they will cut the part with Owen, I guess it will have the promo followed by JR talking about the incident the same as on TV. Maybe they feel that enough time has passed and it can now be viewed as a historical incident and a dark day for the business. I just think they should stick to their original plans.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Over the Edge 1999 to be shown on the Network*

I don't think they should make it available. I hope its a mistake or someone comes to their senses.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

WWE.com just published a list of all the PPVs that will be on the WWENetwork



> *WWE:*
> WrestleMania
> The Wrestling Classic (1985)
> WrestleMania 2
> ...


Source - http://www.wwe.com/inside/every-pay-per-view-on-wwe-network-26179147


----------



## est1992 (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Over the Edge 1999 to be shown on the Network*

why the fuck would anyone want to see that ppv a man died the fans were not into it after that the wrestlers were not into it 

the ppv should have just been thrown away and NEVER spoke of again on tv 

I meen even if they cut out the parts that envolved owen then the ppv would look like it sucked because the crowd was so dead no pun intended and the wrestlers were visably effected by it


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Over the Edge 1999 to be shown on the Network*



HouseofPunk said:


> ... In all seriousness though I think it's a bad move and pretty disrespectful.


The incident with Owen Hart will obviously be cut out though. I've heard they were going to show Benoit footage on the network so this isn't that surprising. They're not holding back on this network, they're giving the fans everything.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Over the Edge 1999 to be shown on the Network*

where's this list?

EDIT: nvm found it


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Over the Edge 1999 to be shown on the Network*

R.I.P Owen Heart


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

:mark:

The thing sounds too good to be a fail I really hope it isn't, the ones who were buying the Network and won't now because "WE WANT PUNK" well fuck em.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Over the Edge 1999 to be shown on the Network*

I guess it will be an edited version of the PPV, and an warning message will appear on screen before it starts, still find it weird.

is this confirmed?


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Over the Edge 1999 to be shown on the Network*

I dont see the problem. The full ppv is on youtube aswell. Obviously theyre not showing his fall, whoever said he thinks they will is stupid (no offence mate) if there showing benoit owen is a piece of cake.


----------



## TheStig (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Over the Edge 1999 to be shown on the Network*

Will feel kinda akward to watch the ppv knowing what happend with owen.


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Over the Edge 1999 to be shown on the Network*

I was wondering how this was going to be handled. I have the VHS (self recorded) so I'll watch to see how edited they air this.


----------



## GH16 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Over the Edge 1999 to be shown on the Network*

Had the ppv recorded onto a VHS(remember them) at the time and it was obviously just cut to JR straight from the promo, so I imagine this will be the same for the network. Just wondering, I am guessing wwe runs ppv's at let's say a 2 minute delay or so just in case they have to edit anything out such as this or less serious situations like big show swearing at the rumble ppv.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Over the Edge 1999 to be shown on the Network*

That's one PPV I wouldn't allow on the Network. Is that PPV known for anything else besides the terrible tragedy that occurred that show? Don't think fans would be upset if it wasn't on the Network.


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

GH16 said:


> Had the ppv recorded onto a VHS(remember them) at the time and it was obviously just cut to JR straight from the promo, so I imagine this will be the same for the network. Just wondering, I am guessing wwe runs ppv's at let's say a 2 minute delay or so just in case they have to edit anything out such as this or less serious situations like big show swearing at the rumble ppv.


They do nowadays. The fall was never shown on TV. They cut to a promo shortly after he started descending. My guess us that they'll not have a Spanish commentary track, or they'll rerecord it. You can hear the fall on the original.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Over the Edge 1999 to be shown on the Network*



TheLoneShark said:


> They do nowadays. The fall was never shown on TV. They cut to a promo shortly after he started descending. My guess us that they'll not have a Spanish commentary track, or they'll rerecord it. You can hear the fall on the original.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Wow.. you can? That's pretty eerie and sad.

Last time I watched the PPV (then again, it was on YouTube) I don't remember hearing a thud or anything. Did he legit fall during a vignette or something?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Over the Edge 1999 to be shown on the Network*

I don't see the problem with that. Obviously they will cut out all the Owen Hart mentions/footage. For those who don't want to watch it; it's the same deal as Benoit - don't wanna watch it, then don't!

That said, I wouldn't care if it was missing since it's a subpar show match only anyways.


----------



## Locomotivelung (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Over the Edge 1999 to be shown on the Network*

Jarrett gained a lot of my respect that night, but personally it's never been something I've been able to enjoy. Fair enough if those unaffected by Owen's death want to watch it, but I wouldn't watch it.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Smith_Jensen said:


> WWE.com just published a list of all the PPVs that will be on the WWENetwork
> 
> 
> 
> Source - http://www.wwe.com/inside/every-pay-per-view-on-wwe-network-26179147


That is AWESOME!!!!!!! Man I can't WAIT for them to get this released here in the UK!!!

Nice to see that they have the first Royal Rumble on there too, they never officially released this separately on DVD, apart from in a Royal Rumble anthology collection .. so many people never had this or even saw it, it was a smaller Rumble too unlike the 1989 one and onwards.

This Tuesday In Texas too!!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Over the Edge 1999 to be shown on the Network*

Unless it's going to be an uncensored version where they show Owen fall to his death I don't see how it's disrespectful.


----------



## GH16 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Over the Edge 1999 to be shown on the Network*



TheLoneShark said:


> They do nowadays. The fall was never shown on TV. They cut to a promo shortly after he started descending. My guess us that they'll not have a Spanish commentary track, or they'll rerecord it. You can hear the fall on the original.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



WOW! Never knew about the noise on the original. Was 8 at the time and reading it on teletext(uk folks will remember this technology) was shocking. Can just remember on the copy I had the sound wasn't very good and in fact cut out completely be roofer and during the Austin v taker match. Must have been horrible for those attending the show that night. Knowing people know would have pics and videos on the internet before the show was over judging by some of the shit on there these days.


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Over the Edge 1999 to be shown on the Network*

I remember what aired on TV that night, it went straight from a Blue Blazer promo to Jim Ross talking, there's no reason to edit that out if they do show the PPV on the network. As far as I know only the Hart family have access to the clip of Owen's fall and that hasn't ever been seen by anyone outside of a very select few, that obviously will never change and that's not what the debate is about here. The debate is the same as when they decided to not release the PPV out of respect to Owen, why go back on that now?
So that the WWE Universe can see The Undertaker barely holding back the tears? :vince$


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Over the Edge 1999 to be shown on the Network*



HouseofPunk said:


> I remember what aired on TV that night, it went straight from a Blue Blazer promo to Jim Ross talking, there's no reason to edit that out if they do show the PPV on the network. As far as I know only the Hart family have access to the clip of Owen's fall and that hasn't ever been seen by anyone outside of a very select few, that obviously will never change and that's not what the debate is about here. The debate is the same as when they decided to not release the PPV out of respect to Owen, why go back on that now?
> 
> *So that the WWE Universe can see The Undertaker barely holding back the tears* :vince$


I know it was based on a tragical real life accident but Vince's face makes me LOL


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Over the Edge 1999 to be shown on the Network*



SoupBro said:


> That's one PPV I wouldn't allow on the Network. Is that PPV known for anything else besides the terrible tragedy that occurred that show? Don't think fans would be upset if it wasn't on the Network.


The Undertaker beat Austin for the title that night which is the only reason I could think that they would want it on there, so that it doesn't just jump from one Raw with Austin as champ to the next with Undertaker.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Over the Edge 1999 to be shown on the Network*



Wagg said:


> Hold your horses because they will cut the part with Owen.


If they aren't going to cut the parts with Benoit I doubt they will cut the part with Owen.

Edit: Oh wait I forgot about the lawsuit, nevermind.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Over the Edge 1999 to be shown on the Network*



TheGMofGods said:


> If they aren't going to cut the parts with Benoit I doubt they will cut the part with Owen.


There's a large difference between keeping Benoit and keeping the footage of Owen's fall, though. Benoit was part of the company, he was in main events, storylines and all of that. Leaving him out would create plotholes. Owen's fall is a real life situation totally unrelated to any storylines or matches. The former is part of the shows as much as anyone, the latter was an unfortunate accident that took place on the PPV.


----------



## johnnysherman55 (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: Over the Edge 1999 to be shown on the Network*

Yes it will be on there and they have probably have edited it.


----------



## Rigby (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: Over the Edge 1999 to be shown on the Network*

Footage of the Jim Ross announcement live at the PPV was used in the History of WWE DVD unedited, so it might appear on the Network.



HouseofPunk said:


> As far as I know only the Hart family have access to the clip of Owen's fall


The only confirmed existing copy of footage of the fall is in WWE's archives in Titan Towers with instructions to never destroy, view, or duplicate. There are rumors that Lance Storm and Owen's family have copies, but these are not confirmed and highly, highly unlikely.



Choke2Death said:


> There's a large difference between keeping Benoit and keeping the footage of Owen's fall, though


The question isn't about whether the fall itself will be in the PPV (it won't, it wasn't even aired during the original live broadcast), it's whether any and all mentions of Owen will be removed.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Over the Edge 1999 to be shown on the Network*

There has never been footage of the fall. Even while watching it live it was never shown. It just goes to JR after the Owen promo, and he explains the situation.

I don't understand why people are acting like the original ppv showed him fall to his death. That was NOT the case.

It will be the same PPV that has been on the internet for the past 15 years. And they don't need to edit anything at all.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm going to watch all the way from the very beginning. Also surprised to see Over The Edge 1999 on there. I'm sure it will be edited of course.

- Vic


----------



## est1992 (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Over the Edge 1999 to be shown on the Network*

even though they don't have footage of owen falling dude a man fell about 70 feet from the sky and died why the fuck would you want any wrestler or fan that was there live to have to go through that experience again 

especially people like Jeff jarret who saw Owen being carded off right past him 

the ppv was boring anyway up until that point and after that point you can tell so like I said before if they were to have that show on the network it would look like the show was garbage and boring NOBODY was into it the fans the wrestlers were crying and shit come on 

on a side note though to anyone who saw the full ppv it just had that errie feeling to it even before owen fell it just didn't seem right and that's coming from a guy who watched it for the first time not even knowing who owen hart was at the time


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Vic Capri said:


> I'm going to watch all the way from the very beginning. Also surprised to see Over The Edge 1999 on there. I'm sure it will be edited of course.
> 
> - Vic


So disgusting on the part of the company. That should be left out, just like the show should have ended right then.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Over the Edge 1999 to be shown on the Network*



KingLobos said:


> There has never been footage of the fall. Even while watching it live it was never shown. It just goes to JR after the Owen promo, and he explains the situation.
> 
> I don't understand why people are acting like the original ppv showed him fall to his death. That was NOT the case.
> 
> It will be the same PPV that has been on the internet for the past 15 years. And they don't need to edit anything at all.


It's weird how nobody managed to get video proof of it, It obviously happened and that but wow.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Over the Edge 1999 to be shown on the Network*



Rigby said:


> The question isn't about whether the fall itself will be in the PPV (it won't, it wasn't even aired during the original live broadcast), it's whether any and all mentions of Owen will be removed.


Well, that remains to be seen. I could see them keeping it that way to go along with their promise of uncensored shows but at the same time, I wont be surprised if they cut it out because it doesn't relate to the storylines and quite frankly, nobody _needs_ to see it if they work their way through the shows chronologically.

And as I mentioned chronological shows, it makes me think of the Benoit tribute show. I expect that one to be left out but at the same time, how will they explain the sudden ending of the "Who killed Vince?" storyline as that show gives the answer to this.


----------



## est1992 (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Over the Edge 1999 to be shown on the Network*



Choke2Death said:


> Well, that remains to be seen. I could see them keeping it that way to go along with their promise of uncensored shows but at the same time, I wont be surprised if they cut it out because it doesn't relate to the storylines and quite frankly, nobody _needs_ to see it if they work their way through the shows chronologically.
> 
> And as I mentioned chronological shows, it makes me think of the Benoit tribute show. I expect that one to be left out but at the same time, how will they explain the sudden ending of the "Who killed Vince?" storyline as that show gives the answer to this.


I think I have the perfect answer for this because if im not mistaking when benoit died then they did the tribute show vince explained why the angle had to be dropped 

now the next night on ecw if im not mistaking vince came on again and said basically "we gave him a tribute show before we found out what he did and after this promo i cut THE WWE will not mention mr benoit anymore "


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Over the Edge 1999 to be shown on the Network*

I'm sure it will get cut. I doubt WWE would ever show that.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Over the Edge 1999 to be shown on the Network*

I have no interest in watching that PPV.

It shouldn't be included in my opinion.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

Will Maryses old matches and segments be on the network also?


----------



## musclehead (Feb 12, 2005)

I cant believe some fans, they are ok watching a murderer but complain when WWE include Over The Edge where Owen's accident isn't even showed.


----------



## Rigby (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: Over the Edge 1999 to be shown on the Network*



est1992 said:


> even though they don't have footage of owen falling


...except Kevin Kelly, someone who was working in the WWE at the time, says they do have master tapes of Owen falling.



> especially people like Jeff jarret who saw Owen being carded off right past him


Jeff Jarrett saw him carted off? I don't understand how that's possible. According to Sean Morley (Val Venis), Owen was carted off immediately prior to his match against Jarrett (like a few seconds before Val's music played) and Jarrett was in the back pre-taping a promo. Jarrett didn't know that Owen was seriously injured until after their match, about 20-25 minutes after Owen was carted off.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Over the Edge 1999 to be shown on the Network*



est1992 said:


> I think I have the perfect answer for this because if im not mistaking when benoit died then they did the tribute show vince explained why the angle had to be dropped
> 
> now the next night on ecw if im not mistaking vince came on again and said basically "we gave him a tribute show before we found out what he did and after this promo i cut THE WWE will not mention mr benoit anymore "


I already know all of that but my question is, after Vengeance 2007, will they jump straight to ECW and ignore Raw or at least fit in somewhere Vince's speech in the empty arena when he announces that the blown up limo angle is dropped because of the Benoit tragedy.


----------



## twztid_lestat (Jan 14, 2010)

Okay, Elephant in the room....with the big three being represented in a HUGE way.....will Benoit actually be on any of them? He was a big part of the 90s/early 2000s


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

twztid_lestat said:


> Okay, Elephant in the room....with the big three being represented in a HUGE way.....will Benoit actually be on any of them? He was a big part of the 90s/early 2000s


"Elephant in the room" implies something isn't being discussed or hasn't been brought up. Benoit has been discussed damn near every page of this thread.


----------



## Toates Dapperfox (Feb 4, 2014)

As much as I would generally pretty much prefer as close to as possible uncut content, I think Over the Edge is a reasonable exception to that. Put the Pay Per View on there for completions sake, but cut out the Owen mentions. It would just be too uncomfortable a watch otherwise.


----------



## twztid_lestat (Jan 14, 2010)

Emotion Blur said:


> "Elephant in the room" implies something isn't being discussed or hasn't been brought up. Benoit has been discussed damn near every page of this thread.


Just answer the damn question, or ignore the post if you have dick all to add. I don't have the time to go through every single page,so...has this been acknowledged BEYOND this site?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Seeing that list of pay per views is hyping me up to crazy levels. WHY ISN'T IT IN CANADA THIS MONTH


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

Is every Monday night raw and smack down in history gonna be on the network?


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> Is every Monday night raw and smack down in history gonna be on the network?


oh my god if they do with the pay per views I can just watch 1997-2004 over and over and over again


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

*WWE.com: Full list of 400+ PPVs available on Network*

All the PPVs on the Network available when it is released:



Spoiler: PPVs













Get ready to watch all of these WWE, WCW and ECW pay-per-view events when WWE Network launches on Feb. 24, 2014!

WrestleMania
The Wrestling Classic (1985)
WrestleMania 2
The Big Event (1986)
WrestleMania III
Survivor Series (1987)
Royal Rumble (1988)
WrestleMania IV
SummerSlam (1988)
Survivor Series (1988)
Royal Rumble (1989)
WrestleMania V
SummerSlam (1989)
Survivor Series (1989)
Royal Rumble (1990)
WrestleMania VI
SummerSlam (1990)
Survivor Series (1990)
Royal Rumble (1991)
WrestleMania VII
SummerSlam (1991)
Survivor Series (1991)
This Tuesday in Texas (1991)
Royal Rumble (1992)
WrestleMania VIII
SummerSlam (1992)
Survivor Series (1992)
Royal Rumble (1993)
WrestleMania IX
King of the Ring (1993)
SummerSlam (1993)
Survivor Series (1993)
Royal Rumble (1994)
WrestleMania X
King of the Ring (1994)
SummerSlam (1994)
Survivor Series (1994)
Royal Rumble (1995)
WrestleMania XI
In Your House #1 (1995)
King of the Ring (1995)
In Your House #2 (1995)
SummerSlam (1995)
In Your House #3 (1995)
In Your House # 4 (1995)
Survivor Series (1995)
In Your House # 5 (1995)
Royal Rumble (1996)
In Your House # 6 (1996)
WrestleMania XII
In Your House # 7 - Good Friends, Better Enemies (1996)
In Your House # 8 - Beware of Dog (1996)
King of the Ring (1996)
In Your House # 9 - International Incident (1996)
SummerSlam (1996)
In Your House # 10 - Mind Games (1996)
In Your House # 11 - Buried Alive (1996)
Survivor Series (1996)
In Your House # 12 - It's Time (1996)
Royal Rumble (1997)
In Your House #13 - Final Four (1997)
WrestleMania 13
In Your House # 14 - Revenge of the Taker (1997)
In Your House # 15 - A Cold Day in Hell (1997)
King of the Ring (1997)
In Your House # 16 - Canadian Stampede (1997)
SummerSlam (1997)
Ground Zero: In Your House (1997)
One Night Only (UK) (1997)
Badd Blood: In Your House (1997)
Survivor Series (1997)
Degeneration X: In Your House (1997)
Royal Rumble (1998)
No Way Out: In Your House (1998)
WrestleMania XIV
Unforgiven: In Your House (1998)
Over the Edge: In Your House (1998)
King of the Ring (1998)
Fully Loaded: In Your House (1998)
SummerSlam (1998)
Breakdown: In Your House (1998)
Judgment Day: In Your House (1998)
Survivor Series (1998)
Capital Carnage (UK only) (1998)
Rock Bottom: In Your House (1998)
Royal Rumble (1999)
St. Valentine's Day Massacre: In Your House (1999)
WrestleMania XV
Backlash: In Your House (1999)
No Mercy (UK only) (1999)
Over the Edge (1999)
King of the Ring (1999)
Fully Loaded (1999)
SummerSlam (1999)
Unforgiven (1999)
Rebellion (UK only) (1999)
No Mercy (1999)
Survivor Series (1999)
Armageddon (1999)
Royal Rumble (2000)
No Way Out (2000)
WrestleMania 2000 (16)
Backlash (2000)
Insurrextion (UK only) (2000)
Judgment Day (2000)
King of the Ring (2000)
Fully Loaded (2000)
SummerSlam (2000)
Unforgiven (2000)
No Mercy (2000)
Survivor Series (2000)
Rebellion (UK only) (2000)
Armageddon (2000)
Royal Rumble (2001)
No Way Out (2001)
WrestleMania X-Seven
Backlash (2001)
Insurrextion (UK only) (2001)
Judgment Day (2001)
King of the Ring (2001)
Invasion (2001)
SummerSlam (2001)
Unforgiven (2001)
No Mercy (2001)
Rebellion (UK only) (2001)
Survivor Series (2001)
Vengeance (2001)
Royal Rumble (2002)
No Way Out (2002)
WrestleMania X8
Backlash (2002)
Insurrextion (UK only) (2002)
Judgment Day (2002)
King of the Ring (2002)
Vengeance (2002)
SummerSlam (2002)
Unforgiven (2002)
No Mercy (2002)
Rebellion (UK only) (2002)
Survivor Series (2002)
Armageddon (2002)
Royal Rumble (2003)
No Way Out (2003)
WrestleMania XIX
Backlash (2003)
Judgment Day (2003)
Insurrextion (UK only) (2003)
Bad Blood (2003)
Vengeance (2003)
SummerSlam (2003)
Unforgiven (2003)
No Mercy (2003)
Survivor Series (2003)
Armageddon (2003)
Royal Rumble (2004)
No Way Out (2004)
WrestleMania XX
Backlash (2004)
Judgment Day (2004)
Bad Blood (2004)
The Great American Bash (2004)
Vengeance (2004)
SummerSlam (2004)
Unforgiven (2004)
No Mercy (2004)
Taboo Tuesday (2004)
Survivor Series (2004)
Armageddon (2004)
New Year's Revolution (2005)
Royal Rumble (2005)
No Way Out (2005)
WrestleMania 21
Backlash (2005)
Judgment Day (2005)
Vengeance (2005)
The Great American Bash (2005)
SummerSlam (2005)
Unforgiven (2005)
No Mercy (2005)
Taboo Tuesday (2005)
Survivor Series (2005)
Armageddon (2005)
New Year's Revolution (2006)
Royal Rumble (2006)
No Way Out (2006)
WrestleMania 22
Backlash (2006)
Judgment Day (2006)
Vengeance (2006)
The Great American Bash (2006)
SummerSlam (2006)
Unforgiven (2006)
No Mercy (2006)
Cyber Sunday (2006)
Survivor Series (2006)
Armageddon (2006)
New Year's Revolution (2007)
Royal Rumble (2007)
No Way Out (2007)
WrestleMania 23
Backlash (2007)
Judgment Day (2007)
One Night Stand (2007)
Vengeance: Night of Champions (2007)
The Great American Bash (2007)
SummerSlam (2007)
Unforgiven (2007)
No Mercy (2007)
Cyber Sunday (2007)
Survivor Series (2007)
Armageddon (2007)
Royal Rumble (2008)
No Way Out (2008)
WrestleMania XXIV
Backlash (2008)
Judgment Day (2008)
One Night Stand (2008)
Night of Champions (2008)
The Great American Bash (2008)
SummerSlam (2008)
Unforgiven (2008)
No Mercy (2008)
Cyber Sunday (2008)
Survivor Series (2008)
Armageddon (2008)
Royal Rumble (2009)
Now Way Out (2009)
WrestleMania XXV
Backlash (2009)
Judgment Day (2009)
Extreme Rules (2009)
The Bash (2009)
Night of Champions (2009)
SummerSlam (2009)
Breaking Point (2009)
Hell in a Cell (2009)
Bragging Rights (2009)
Survivor Series (2009)
WWE TLC: Tables, Ladders & Chairs (2009)
Royal Rumble (2010)
Elimination Chamber (2010)
WrestleMania XXVI
Extreme Rules (2010)
Over the Limit (2010)
Fatal 4-Way (2010)
Money in the Bank (2010)
SummerSlam (2010)
Night of Champions (2010)
Hell in a Cell (2010)
Bragging Rights (2010)
Survivor Series (2010)
WWE TLC: Tables, Ladders & Chairs (2010)
Royal Rumble (2011)
Elimination Chamber (2011)
WrestleMania XXVII
Extreme Rules (2011)
Over the Limit (2011)
Capitol Punishment (2011)
Money in the Bank (2011)
SummerSlam (2011)
Night of Champions (2011)
Hell in a Cell (2011)
Vengeance (2011)
Survivor Series (2011)
WWE TLC: Tables, Ladders & Chairs (2011)
Royal Rumble (2012)
Elimination Chamber (2012)
WrestleMania XXVIII
Extreme Rules (2012)
Over The Limit (2012)
No Way Out (2012)
Money in the Bank (2012)
SummerSlam (2012)
Night of Champions (2012)
Hell in a Cell (2012)
Survivor Series (2012)
WWE TLC: Tables, Ladders & Chairs (2012)
Royal Rumble (2013)
Elimination Chamber (2013)
WrestleMania 29
Extreme Rules (2013)
WWE Payback (2013)
Money in the Bank (2013)
SummerSlam (2013)
Night of Champions (2013)
WWE Battleground (2013)
Hell in a Cell (2013)
Survivor Series (2013)
WWE TLC: Tables, Ladders & Chairs (2013)
Royal Rumble (2014)










Starrcade '83
Starrcade '84
Starrcade '85
Starrcade '86
Starrcade '87
Bunkhouse Stampede (1988)
The Great American Bash (1988)
Starrcade '88
Chi-Town Rumble (1989)
WrestleWar '89
The Great American Bash '89
Halloween Havoc '89
Starrcade '89
WrestleWar '90
Capital Combat '90
The Great American Bash (1990)
Halloween Havoc (1990)
Starrcade '90
WrestleWar '91
SuperBrawl (1991)
The Great American Bash (1991)
Halloween Havoc (1991)
Starrcade '91
SuperBrawl II
WrestleWar '92
Beach Blast (1992)
The Great American Bash (1992)
Halloween Havoc (1992)
Starrcade (1992)
SuperBrawl III
Slamboree (1993)
Beach Blast (1993)
Fall Brawl (1993)
Halloween Havoc (1993)
BattleBowl (1993)
Starrcade (1993)
SuperBrawl IV
Spring Stampede (1994)
Slamboree (1994)
Bash at the Beach (1994)
Fall Brawl (1994)
Halloween Havoc (1994)
Starrcade (1994)
SuperBrawl V
Uncensored (1995)
Slamboree (1995)
The Great American Bash (1995)
Bash at the Beach (1995)
Fall Brawl (1995)
Halloween Havoc (1995)
World War 3 (1995)
Starrcade (1995)
SuperBrawl VI
Uncensored (1996)
Slamboree (1996)
The Great American Bash (1996)
Bash at the Beach (1996)
Hog Wild (1996)
Fall Brawl (1996)
Halloween Havoc (1996)
World War 3 (1996)
Starrcade (1996)
Souled Out (1997)
SuperBrawl VII
Uncensored (1997)
Spring Stampede (1997)
Slamboree (1997)
The Great American Bash (1997)
Bash at the Beach (1997)
Road Wild (1997)
Fall Brawl (1997)
Halloween Havoc (1997)
World War 3 (1997)
Starrcade (1997)
Souled Out (1998)
SuperBrawl VIII
Uncensored (1998)
Spring Stampede (1998)
Slamboree (1998)
The Great American Bash (1998)
Bash at the Beach (1998)
Road Wild (1998)
Fall Brawl (1998)
Halloween Havoc (1998)
World War 3 (1998)
Starrcade (1998)
Souled Out (1999)
SuperBrawl IX
Uncensored (1999)
Spring Stampede (1999)
Slamboree (1999)
The Great American Bash (1999)
Bash at the Beach (1999)
Road Wild (1999)
Fall Brawl (1999)
Halloween Havoc (1999)
Mayhem (1999)
Starrcade (1999)
Souled Out (2000)
SuperBrawl 2000
Uncensored (2000)
Spring Stampede (2000)
Slamboree (2000)
The Great American Bash (2000)
Bash at the Beach (2000)
New Blood Rising (2000)
Fall Brawl (2000)
Halloween Havoc (2000)
Mayhem (2000)
Starrcade (2000)
Sin (2001)
SuperBrawl Revenge (2001)
Greed (2001)










Barely Legal
Hardcore Heaven '97
November to Remember '97
Living Dangerously '98
Wrestlepalooza '98
Heatwave '98
November to Remember '98
Guilty as Charged '99
Living Dangerously '99
Hardcore Heaven '99
Heatwave '99
Anarchy Rulz '99
November to Remember '99
Guilty as Charged 2000
Living Dangerously 2000
Hardcore Heaven 2000
Heatwave 2000
Anarchy Rulz 2000
November to Remember 2000
Massacre on 34th St. 2000
Guilty as Charged 2001
ECW One Night Stand (2005)
ECW One Night Stand (2006)
December to Dismember (2006)


Oh yeah. What are you all going to watch first?


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: WWE.com: Full list of 400+ PPVs available on Network*

WOW they got Over the Edge 99 on it, I was thinking it not be on it but wow it is..

Nice line up of PPV's, I'm gonna have fun with this.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: WWE.com: Full list of 400+ PPVs available on Network*

So basically every PPV that has ever existed

Including Over the Edge 99

cool


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE.com: Full list of 400+ PPVs available on Network*

I am much more interested in if you are able to watch full RAW, Smackdown, and Heat episodes from the past.

PPV's are nice, but what about the meat and potatoes of the past. Which were THE SHOWS.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: WWE.com: Full list of 400+ PPVs available on Network*



Alim said:


> So basically every PPV that has ever existed
> 
> Including Over the Edge 99
> 
> cool


I gotta tell my cousins I was wrong, I was saying it wouldn't be on the network, I might have to watch it again cause I only ever saw it once.



KingLobos said:


> I am much more interested in if you are able to watch full RAW, Smackdown, and Heat episodes from the past.
> 
> PPV's are nice, but what about the meat and potatoes of the past. Which were THE SHOWS.


I think they will have them, I at least hope so. I'd want old Nitro's also.


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: WWE.com: Full list of 400+ PPVs available on Network*

Oh My Fucking God !!!


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling (Jul 28, 2012)

*Re: WWE.com: Full list of 400+ PPVs available on Network*

Do people really want to watch matches that when they already know the results?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE.com: Full list of 400+ PPVs available on Network*

I am sure the Owen match at Including Over the Edge 99 will be completely removed.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: WWE.com: Full list of 400+ PPVs available on Network*

I just wanna watch old ECW Hardcore TV and Raw


----------



## Rigby (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE.com: Full list of 400+ PPVs available on Network*

No Elimination Chamber?



Ghost of Wrestling said:


> Do people really want to watch matches that when they already know the results?


Believe it or not, but seem people like watching wrestling matches, regardless of who is declared the winner at the end.


----------



## luminaire (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: WWE.com: Full list of 400+ PPVs available on Network*

Looks good for $10 a month


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

Does anyone know if ECW Hardcore TV will be on the Network?


----------



## imheretolurk (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: WWE.com: Full list of 400+ PPVs available on Network*

Going to watch Triple H reign of terror again.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: WWE.com: Full list of 400+ PPVs available on Network*

Looks like pretty much every PPV ever made... including Over The Edge '99! Definetly didn't expect that to be included. All of this alone is a great video library for the beginning of the WWE Network.


----------



## Rigby (Nov 22, 2013)

jorgovan21 said:


> Does anyone know if ECW Hardcore TV will be on the Network?


It shouldn't be. That, Raw, Smackdown, and Nitro have not been confirmed to be coming to the network in any capacity, let alone at launch. 2 hours of Raw for 52 weeks a year is 104 hours or so of footage every year. Raw has been on air for around two decades, that's over 2,000 hours for Raw alone not counting the extra hours from three 3 hour episodes of Raw.

The WWE would probably make episodes of Raw and Smackdown and even WWECW available before Hardcore TV, and that'd be thousands and thousands and thousands of hours that would need to be located, cataloged, prepared, edited, reviewed, etc.

Don't expect any of the weekly programs on the network anytime soon, if at all.


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: WWE.com: Full list of 400+ PPVs available on Network*

Six to Midnight baby.


----------



## Adverseer (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE.com: Full list of 400+ PPVs available on Network*

No halftime of the superbowl sunday night heat PPV quality matches featuring the close up of the Rock's face as Foley pins him with a forklift?


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

Rigby said:


> It shouldn't be. That, Raw, Smackdown, and Nitro have not been confirmed to be coming to the network in any capacity, let alone at launch. 2 hours of Raw for 52 weeks a year is 104 hours or so of footage every year. Raw has been on air for around two decades, that's over 2,000 hours for Raw alone not counting the extra hours from three 3 hour episodes of Raw.
> 
> The WWE would probably make episodes of Raw and Smackdown and even WWECW available before Hardcore TV, and that'd be thousands and thousands and thousands of hours that would need to be located, cataloged, prepared, edited, reviewed, etc.
> 
> Don't expect any of the weekly programs on the network anytime soon, if at all.


That..kinda sucks...


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Rigby said:


> It shouldn't be. That, Raw, Smackdown, and Nitro have not been confirmed to be coming to the network in any capacity, let alone at launch. 2 hours of Raw for 52 weeks a year is 104 hours or so of footage every year. Raw has been on air for around two decades, that's over 2,000 hours for Raw alone not counting the extra hours from three 3 hour episodes of Raw.
> 
> The WWE would probably make episodes of Raw and Smackdown and even WWECW available before Hardcore TV, and that'd be thousands and thousands and thousands of hours that would need to be located, cataloged, prepared, edited, reviewed, etc.
> 
> Don't expect any of the weekly programs on the network anytime soon, if at all.


So just individual matches?


----------



## RockFeelsSOLonely (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: WWE.com: Full list of 400+ PPVs available on Network*

I'm more interested in watching old raw and smackdown episodes


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: WWE.com: Full list of 400+ PPVs available on Network*

This list alone has sold the WWE network to me. I figured they would half ass it but it seems like they're catering this to people like me who watch old matches on the internet for hours at a time.


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: WWE.com: Full list of 400+ PPVs available on Network*

The first one I'm gonna watch is Halloween Havoc 1993. I vaguely remember enjoying it as a kid and I want to see if it holds up.


----------



## Jakall (Jun 9, 2006)

I don't understand why folks are surprised and/or upset they are going to show Over the Edge. IMO it would have been easier for WWE to hide from it and act like it never happened and not let anyone see it. I watched it live and I remember the news coverage afterwards and the great debate over whether they should have cancelled the show or not. I always thought they did the right thing to try to not incite more pandemonium and many many folks felt like it was what Owen would have wanted. But more so then the PPV I remember the following Raw and Nitro. Both shows dedicated to Owen and the tribute match by Benoit and Bret Hart. So now in hindsight after all the Benoit stuff that has happened I'm really hoping they have the Benoit and Bret Hart match from the following Nitro. 

And the way I read into it when the Network was officially announced I thought all Raws and Nitros were being included as well...???


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE.com: Full list of 400+ PPVs available on Network*



Adverseer said:


> No halftime of the superbowl sunday night heat PPV quality matches featuring the close up of the Rock's face as Foley pins him with a forklift?


It wasn't a PPV though it was a free TV special. If this was the case they would of had to have SNME and Clash of Champions shows in this listing also.


----------



## Adverseer (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE.com: Full list of 400+ PPVs available on Network*

I'm not saying that I would have to have them to buy it, but did all the weekly stuff ever get saved? Surely WCW nor the WWF was stupid enough to reuse tape and record over WWF superstars and most of the history is actually lost? I don't expect it, but they would be wise to put it all up, even stuff like WBF and Tuesday Night Titans. All American Wrestling was the flagship before Raw for a while. And they taped the bigger house shows too right? Maybe I'm asking too much, but I want to relive the WWF and WCW from the early 90's forward. Not watch Raw and the PPV from the attitude era and what happened since. To a point, they didn't put it all on TV, but what they did I think would be monumental for fans to see this stuff for the first time.

I swear you had to be there for the WWF in 1995. Without the shit that wasn't Raw, it doesn't work, especially the pre in your house cards that were exclusive to home video that you rented or bought cheap.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com: Full list of 400+ PPVs available on Network*

I'm gonna start with the old Starcades. Can't frickin wait.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

you don't have to watch the ppv. It should be there for historical purposes. I'm not going to watch it but I have no problem over the edge being on there.


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com: Full list of 400+ PPVs available on Network*



Ghost of Wrestling said:


> Do people really want to watch matches that when they already know the results?


Anything else think this is the most stupid flipping question ever asked?

Goes without saying, this looks INCREDIBLE. So pumped. :clap


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: WWE.com: Full list of 400+ PPVs available on Network*

I can't wait to start watching all of these.... in late 2014/early 2015 unk2


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: WWE.com: Full list of 400+ PPVs available on Network*

Not bad.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: WWE.com: Full list of 400+ PPVs available on Network*

Pretty fucking impressive list there. I would much rather have every episode of Raw and Smackdown though


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: WWE.com: Full list of 400+ PPVs available on Network*

If they got Over The Edge 99, and it's censored/edited the parts of JR speech ect .. then it's safe to say I wouldn't believe anything else WWE puts out when they've marketed it as such.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com: Full list of 400+ PPVs available on Network*

Wondering if these PPV's will be as they were originally shown or heavily edited. Hoping for the former, obviously.


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: WWE.com: Full list of 400+ PPVs available on Network*

No TNA?


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com: Full list of 400+ PPVs available on Network*

Interested more in the weekly shows like RAW and Nitro. 

I'd probably go watch WCW from 1996 to 2000


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

*WWE network UK ?*

Does anyone know when wwe plan on releasing the network in the UK cheers?


----------



## CM-Scotsman (Sep 24, 2013)

Much later in the year id suspect. Fully expecting it to be much more limited with the deal they have with sky, so less content. And im sure it will be more expensive. Deffo keeping the dvd collection.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rossyross (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: WWE.com: Full list of 400+ PPVs available on Network*

ECW :mark:


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Wrastlemondu said:


> If they got Over The Edge 99, and it's censored/edited the parts of JR speech ect .. then it's safe to say I wouldn't believe anything else WWE puts out when they've marketed it as such.


Why would you even want to see any of that? Seriously what is the appeal in watching and listening to a bunch of people react to their friend dying minutes after it happened? 


The lineup looks like it's just as advertised. I see myself going through the WCW stuff first because there is so much stuff there that I've never seen before.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE.com: Full list of 400+ PPVs available on Network*



Ghost of Wrestling said:


> Do people really want to watch matches that when they already know the results?





Rigby said:


> Believe it or not, but seem people like watching wrestling matches, regardless of who is declared the winner at the end.


:lol This gave me a good laugh. Thanks guys. Of course wrestling fans want to own and re-watch classic matches over and over again. I am so hyped for the PPV list. I am going to dive into the WCW shows first thing. Cannot wait until they confirm the WCW TV shows like Saturday Night, WorldWide, Clash Of The Champions, Main Event, etc.


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: WWE network UK ?*

Yup im guessing £14.99ish a month. It's the ppv catalogue im looking forward to the most.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE network UK ?*

Start of 2015 i think. MASSIVE thread about the Network on here btw.


----------



## xhbkx (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: WWE network UK ?*

They said late 2014/early 2015 for the rest of the world. I wonder if you can just make a U.S account and download the app.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

Will every Raw and Smackdown ever be on the network?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Can we add to the thread title "READ THE FAQ BEFORE ASKING DUMB QUESTION?" I will admit that I do find it amusing seeing someone ask the same question every day in the thread so if it doesn't get added I won't be upset. 

Also that would be pretty messed up if they charge the UK as much as jcouser suggested since that would be over double what we have to pay in the US.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

jscouser said:


> Does anyone know when wwe plan on releasing the network in the UK cheers?


They said at the end of 2014/early 2015 on the launch, I think they mentioned that this is when they are expecting to have it completed and launched in all the countries mentioned, so the UK might get it earlier as they'll be wanting to launch it here first with the UK being their biggest earner outside of the US, however I'm not sure fully in regards to that, but definitely by late 2014/early 2015 we should have it for sure.



CM-Scotsman said:


> Much later in the year id suspect. Fully expecting it to be much more limited with the deal they have with sky, so less content. And im sure it will be more expensive. Deffo keeping the dvd collection.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It makes no odd's doesn't the Sky deal, WWE will be still airing Raw and Smackdown first on those channels anyway, the same way they are on the USA network, then the episodes go straight onto the network, which is good for UK fans who can't watch Raw at 1 am - 4 am on a Monday night (which of course the majority can't).



jscouser said:


> Yup im guessing £14.99ish a month. It's the ppv catalogue im looking forward to the most.


Not a chance, it'll work out around the same for the UK audience as it does the US, no way would they charge the UK so much more, they'd lose out on thousands of subscriptions on the principle of that alone, they won't do this anyway 

Netflix is £5.99 a month in the UK, which works out around the same price for the US audience when converted into dollars, the WWE Network will work the same way pretty much.


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

TaylorFitz said:


> Can we add to the thread title "READ THE FAQ BEFORE ASKING DUMB QUESTION?" I will admit that I do find it amusing seeing someone ask the same question every day in the thread so if it doesn't get added I won't be upset.
> 
> Also that would be pretty messed up if they charge the UK as much as jcouser suggested since that would be over double what we have to pay in the US.


But in the UK we have been paying a third of the prices you do in the US for ppvs for years . I might be way of but it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## JJZiggler (Nov 22, 2013)

I'll be heading straight to WCW, Un-masked Rey teaming with Kidman is my first wrestling memory and it's awesome!


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

Can someone please answermy question, will every raw and Smackdown be on the network?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> *Can someone please answermy question*, will every raw and Smackdown be on the network?


I will not answer your question. 


I can't see WWE charging the UK more than the US. It just doens't seem like a good business move and will just encourage people to try to find a way to get the cheaper US price. I know it's been cheaper in the UK for PPVs for a while but isn't that because Sky Sports is a premium channel? Like you have to pay a monthly fee just to get the channel? We don't have to deal with that here as Raw and Smackdown are on channels that you get with just about every package and anyone with a cable box can order the PPVs. I don't know what Sky Sports runs a month but I think if you look at the cost of getting it monthly it's not as big of a difference as it appears to be.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

Well will all the Raw and Smackdowns be on the network?


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

*Will Muhammad Hassans old matches/promos be on the network?*

Will all of Muhammad Hassans old matches on Raw and Smackdown be on the network? Even his old promos


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Will Muhammad Hassans old matches/promos be on the network?*

Why not? They likely forgot he was ever employed. I mean that seriously. They've employed thousands. Remember Colin Delaney?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Will Muhammad Hassans old matches/promos be on the network?*

Yeah, why wouldn't they be? Just find the Raws and Smackdowns where he cut a promo and go from there.


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Will Muhammad Hassans old matches/promos be on the network?*

Is the word everything that hard to understand?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Will Muhammad Hassans old matches/promos be on the network?*

If they are including Over the Edge 1999 and every Benoit match, Muhammad Hassan will be filed in the PG folder of the Network.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Will Muhammad Hassans old matches/promos be on the network?*

But it seems like full raws and smackdowns aren't gonna be on the network, Just Classic matches it says.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Will Muhammad Hassans old matches/promos be on the network?*



PunklovesAJ123 said:


> But it seems like full raws and smackdowns aren't gonna be on the network, Just Classic matches it says.


RAW and Smackdown is staying on there own networks.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Will Muhammad Hassans old matches/promos be on the network?*



Dec_619 said:


> RAW and Smackdown is staying on there own networks.


No, I'm asking about old past episodes of Raw and Smackdown, will those be on there?


----------



## DoubleO_88 (Oct 10, 2011)

This is actually really really good. Well done WWE. 

Shame WWE TV sucks though so I'll just either use someone else password or watch PPV's when something interesting happens. PPV's will be streamed downloaded ever so easily now because of this haha.


----------



## rock51279 (Feb 4, 2014)

ok heres a question , does anybody know if along with all the pay per veiws, does the network plan on releseing all the past raw and smackdown shows in there entirety?, Or for that matter the WWF Superstars of Wrestling shows? Same question reguarding WCW Nitro. Also one last question What was the main WCW show before nitro?


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

rock51279 said:


> ok heres a question , does anybody know if along with all the pay per veiws, does the network plan on releseing all the past raw and smackdown shows in there entirety?, Or for that matter the WWF Superstars of Wrestling shows? Same question reguarding WCW Nitro. Also one last question What was the main WCW show before nitro?


Very unlikely you see every Raw and Smackdown. That is a lot of footage. I know some ECW Hardcore tv will be on there as well as WCCW. Joey Styles mentioned that on twitter.

For the price, you're getting so much.. expecting the whole library is a bit unrealistic.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

DoubleO_88 said:


> This is actually really really good. Well done WWE.
> 
> Shame WWE TV sucks though so I'll just either use someone else password or watch PPV's when something interesting happens. PPV's will be streamed downloaded ever so easily now because of this haha.


Hopefully you won't be able to do this, they're talking about $10 for a Network with a live 24/7 channel and a full back catalogue of WWE content, it's absolutely nothing and if you can't even pay for that for everything you're getting I really don't see why you should be able to get it for free, I understand when they're charging silly prices for things but it's not like anyone can't afford this and have you seen everything you're getting, not really sure why someone else should pay for you.

Chances are it'll be limited also to only so many devices to stop this happening, also the streaming thing, well people have said this should cut it down more because people can actually afford and most people will be willing to pay for this each month, it's less than the price of two drinks in a bar and you get the PPV's and the lot.

So yeah, you say that this is really really good and well done WWE so at least commend them on it and pay for it like everybody else is.

I don't mean to sound assy with that by the way, but just saying that I think it's unfair to have this attitude when it's not like you're unable to support it, if you want it, pay for it, if you don't, then don't buy it ... if it's really really good (which it is), then why don't you pay for it seen as they have worked so hard to bring us this, that's pretty fair I think.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

TaylorFitz said:


> I will not answer your question.
> 
> 
> I can't see WWE charging the UK more than the US. It just doens't seem like a good business move and will just encourage people to try to find a way to get the cheaper US price. I know it's been cheaper in the UK for PPVs for a while but isn't that because Sky Sports is a premium channel? Like you have to pay a monthly fee just to get the channel? We don't have to deal with that here as Raw and Smackdown are on channels that you get with just about every package and anyone with a cable box can order the PPVs. I don't know what Sky Sports runs a month but I think if you look at the cost of getting it monthly it's not as big of a difference as it appears to be.


Yeah, it's not actually that much different anyway, the only time it is is when they have the PPV's on Sky Sports instead of Box Office, where as in the US it's still a PPV thing, however the cost for having Sky is so ridiculous in the UK also it's really not worth it to most people and tends to balance out just about the same, actually it's more because people are paying around £60 - £70 ($97.75 - $114.04) a month when PPV's are on Box Office here, for 4 weeks of WWE content, that's on at silly hours anyway, it's just not worth it (or affordable) to many people here, for WWE you have to have the Sky package AND Sky Sport FULL package on top, then when PPV's are on Box Office you've to pay around £15.00 for them too, it's ridiculous for wrestling fans here, I don't really blame people for refusing to buy Sky, more and more people I know are getting rid of it lately, I barely know anyone now who has Sky due to Freeview, Netflix and all them being available now, once the network is available it's going to be a massive saviour to the Uk audiences (and also other audiences on different time zones).

Plus the fact WWE in the UK when it's live is around 1am - 4am on a Sunday or Monday night, another reason why people won't bother with it, when the network is here they can wake up the next morning and put it on straight away, or after work etc.. so it's going to really benefit.

WWE will charge the same to the UK as they will in the US and everywhere else, they can't give to one and not to the other the same way that Netflix works out around the same in the US and the UK also, WWE will be no different, they're going to profit massively from this and rightly so too, they deserve to after all the work they've put in the the content of WWE they've brought us over all these years.

Vince is a genius, we're lucky to have Vince running the product that we love, despite what people may say about him, we are.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Will Muhammad Hassans old matches/promos be on the network?*



PunklovesAJ123 said:


> No, I'm asking about old past episodes of Raw and Smackdown, will those be on there?


Eventually. The thing people need to realise about the Network is not everything of the 100,000 hours will be up online. The main focus will be 1995-2001. All episodes of RAW, Smackdown, Nitro, Thunder etc will be up on the network within time


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

so do u guys think this will be going away from the stuff "wwe classics on demand" had to offer? i'm talking all the old territories, the old wwf house shows, prime time wrestling, tuesday night titans, saturday night main event, mania(the show from 93). this is what i wanna see, but i have a feeling all that will be buried in favor of focusing on the current stars, and era.


----------



## FenceMan (Feb 6, 2014)

First post, here goes.

Does everyone realize that the $9.99 per month is with a six month commitment? I dont think I have seen the "real" month to month price, likely $14.99 or $19.99 in my opinion.

Does everyone realize that the price is likely to go up within a year or so?

Don't get me wrong, I am super excited for the Network but it seems that everyone is assuming we are going to get and keep this unbelievable pricing structure. Currently UFC similar plan is $9.99 per month and doesnt have near the content nor provide included PPVs so I would expect the WWE pricing to go up quickly.

Does everyone realize that WM XXX is very likely going to be unwatchable via the network? There is little chance that their untested network handles all of the traffic without issue so I hope we are all prepared for the inevitable.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Will Muhammad Hassans old matches/promos be on the network?*



666_The_Game_666 said:


> Eventually. The thing people need to realise about the Network is not everything of the 100,000 hours will be up online. The main focus will be 1995-2001. All episodes of RAW, Smackdown, Nitro, Thunder etc will be up on the network within time


Why not though? Most people would want to re watch them again.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

FenceMan said:


> First post, here goes.
> 
> Does everyone realize that the $9.99 per month is with a six month commitment? I dont think I have seen the "real" month to month price, likely $14.99 or $19.99 in my opinion.
> 
> ...


*

*

well i heard there was issues with streams going down on the wwe site at the rumble but apparently the network is going to be run on a different stream service, something to do with american sports that stream the nfl or something :lol . as you can tell i'm not really into american sports so i can't remember which one but i read it was one of the best streaming services.

EDIT just looked in the other thread i was on about, it's being done with the mlb service and that's meant to be one of the best in the world so it should be fine hopefully.


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

Has it been talked about that cable and direct tv are going to shut down the network?


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

RebelArch86 said:


> Has it been talked about that cable and direct tv are going to shut down the network?


Why would they?


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

Direct tv have sole rights to ppv, if they are offered anywhere else they have said they will drop them. Cable networks do not like online viewing since they don't receive anything from it but provide the connection, many carriers like bright house and the one in Georgia have said they are capping internet use at 300gb to combat online viewing from Netflix and WWE network, good luck getting a good viewing at 300gb. 

Cable carriers and direct tv have both come out and made statements to the affect of I don't know what Vince McMahon thinks he is doing but we're sure he isn't allowed to.


----------



## FenceMan (Feb 6, 2014)

RebelArch86 said:


> Direct tv have sole rights to ppv, if they are offered anywhere else they have said they will drop them. Cable networks do not like online viewing since they don't receive anything from it but provide the connection, many carriers like bright house and the one in Georgia have said they are capping internet use at 300gb to combat online viewing from Netflix and WWE network, good luck getting a good viewing at 300gb.
> 
> Cable carriers and direct tv have both come out and made statements to the affect of I don't know what Vince McMahon thinks he is doing but we're sure he isn't allowed to.


WWE owns their product and can do with it what they choose. Cable and Sat would be insane to drop the PPVs from their lineup, that would only create more network subscribers and the last thing they want to do is chase customers TOWARDS Roku type viewing.

Cable Co's can only fight so long, Comcast dropped their caps presumably because of pressure from Google Fiber, people want fast, uncapped internet and if the current providers will not do it someone (Google) will step in to deliver.

The only reason the NFL doesnt have a similar online package (in the US) is because DirecTV is willing to overpay for the exclusive rights. You can buy NFL Gamepass streaming outside the US for $150.00 per year.

Vinnie Mac is going to be a trendsetter here, they are going to grab hundreds of thousands of existing customers and potentially millions more that were pirating their product (who isnt gonna pay $9.99 a month for high quality live streams)....


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Any word on the search feature? Can you type in say Dudley Boyz and get all of their matches?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## americanoutlaw (Jul 13, 2012)

*Other wrestling promotions on the WWE Network*

http://www.twnpnews.com/2014/02/will-wwe-network-air-roh-companies-extreme-rules/

I saw this on the net today that some people speculation that the likes of ROH may air on the WWE Network.More than likely it will never happen but it odd way it could be a smart move for the WWE to do with Network. If they could cut deal with likes of ROH,DragonGates, Or big time international fed like AAA or NJPW it could being in more than the WWE Fans. One other idea that WWE could use them and sent couple of upcomming wrestliers for the performance center to get more ring trainning.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Other wrestling promotions on the WWE Network*

I think they are afraid some crazy billionaire could buy ROH and turn it into something bigger. They know everyone is thirsty for a better product. Even wrestlers are desperate for a better place to work.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Other wrestling promotions on the WWE Network*



JAROTO said:


> I think they are afraid some crazy billionaire could buy ROH and turn it into something bigger. They know everyone is thirsty for a better product. Even wrestlers are desperate for a better place to work.


Ya Vince buying/investing in ROH makes a lot of sense, especially if they're getting even more content for their film library. Just look at UFC, they're bought everyone up because for them it's like about as much of a financial committment as buying a Starbucks latte is to us. And even though the chances are so ridiculously slim of anyone building up a new fed, why even risk it for what amounts to pocket change for them?


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

- With the recent WWE.com article about Ring of Honor and ROH teasing a big announcement coming up, there is speculation that ROH TV may be coming to the WWE Network. That is not happening and there have been no talks. WWE will not be putting non-WWE owned promotions and content on the Network.


----------



## Pikesburgh (Apr 9, 2013)

*Your WWE Network Plans?*

What's everyone doing about the network? I'm sure we'll all get it, but what about in the future? Me personally, I'll probably just record everything I can, my favorite era's (98-01 & 05-07) then unsubscribe and stream stuff again. And if other people do the same, could this really screw the WWE in the long run?


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Your WWE Network Plans?*

I'll keep it as long as the NWA/JCP/WCW stuff is consistent and they have a good library of it.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Your WWE Network Plans?*

I'm just gonna stream stuff and youtube/daily motion. 

I'm not giving this company shit other than ratings I guess.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Your WWE Network Plans?*

I'll keep the network for the monthly PPVs because I hate streams


----------



## MANTI TEO (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Your WWE Network Plans?*

I think i'm gonna buy it but the WWE messed up with this network. 

1. They didn't need to put the Live PPV's on the network.
2. While what the WWE is doing is the future of TV. Not being ready with a Smart TV app on Day 1 and not going the regular cable channel lineup will limit the amount of customers. It's not always good to be first or second in doing something unless you own the technology which they don't.


----------



## cminc (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Your WWE Network Plans?*

Reason 151 wwe doesnt register or care about anything the iwc says, threatens or thinks: Many of its members have issues with being paying customers at any price.


----------



## HJ23 (Dec 26, 2013)

*Re: Your WWE Network Plans?*

Probably using all of the WCW PPV's to help me watch all of WCW from the start of nitro til the end of nitro. I am currently just starting October of 1996.


----------



## Aaron510 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: Your WWE Network Plans?*

I will watch attitude era again and again.. Fuck you cena with your you can't see me pg crap.. 

I actually returned to wresting after the Monday when the rock came back to host wm.. Then punk And in recent years db kept me around.. I would say 2003 to 2010.. Forgetable years for me


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Your WWE Network Plans?*

I *MIGHT* get it when it becomes available in Australia. Big emphasis on the word: *MIGHT*.


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Your WWE Network Plans?*

Tell people on the internet that I'm buying it, yet in reality continue to stream everything illegally through stream sites and youtube, that's currently the plan.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: Your WWE Network Plans?*

I already subscribe to Hulu Plus for the sole purpose of watching RAW and Smackdown. I will gladly get the WWE Network. I'm thinking about watching every single WWE PPV from the beginning of time. One PPV every week!


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Your WWE Network Plans?*

will not be purchasing, no modern day wwe ppv is must see, i can gladly watch it on youtube a few days later and watch the decent matches. As for the old stuff, I have a nice VHS collection from the era I enjoyed wrestling and can youtube basically any great match whenever i want.


----------



## youmakemeleery (May 27, 2013)

*Re: Your WWE Network Plans?*

I'm buying it and proudly. It's $10 a month. Everyone spends more than that on a damn burrito from Chipotle these days. This is quite possibly one of the greatest value propositions in the history of the WWE and media itself. The ppvs are regularly $45 and the DVDs run around $15. 

I seriously have no respect for any piece of shit that continues to stream. You don't deserve to be a fan and should just stop watching at this point. You really don't care and you are the reason that we can't have nice products anymore. You're the reason that media companies feel justified in adding DRM and all sorts of other bullshit.


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

*Re: Your WWE Network Plans?*



Stevewiser said:


> Tell people on the internet that I'm buying it, yet in reality continue to stream everything illegally through stream sites and youtube, that's currently the plan.


this is my plan. at some point i'll probably buy it though.


----------



## youmakemeleery (May 27, 2013)

*Re: Your WWE Network Plans?*

I guess fairness has no part in the mind of a true freeloader such as those on this board. WWE Network is basically everything the net fans have been asking for but they won't put in even one hour of work to contribute a dime to a business they love. Fuckin Children.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Your WWE Network Plans?*

Gotta have it


----------



## tonykegger (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: Your WWE Network Plans?*

I'm keeping it. I have no problem with paying for a WWE PPV. I have a problem with paying $55 for a WWE PPV. $9.99 is a fair price. People should stream because they don't want to pay $55, not because they want free stuff without paying for it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Your WWE Network Plans?*



Pikesburgh said:


> What's everyone doing about the network? I'm sure we'll all get it, but what about in the future? Me personally, I'll probably just record everything I can, my favorite era's (98-01 & 05-07) then unsubscribe and stream stuff again. And if other people do the same, could this really screw the WWE in the long run?


If DB is not champion by WM I am not getting it


----------



## tonykegger (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: Your WWE Network Plans?*



MANTI TEO said:


> They didn't need to put the Live PPV's on the network.


Yeah they did. That seems to be the #1 reason why people are interested. Most people don't care about the other stuff that comes with it...they just want the live PPVs.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Your WWE Network Plans?*



tonykegger said:


> Yeah they did. That seems to be the #1 reason why people are interested. Most people don't care about the other stuff that comes with it...they just want the live PPVs.


I agree plus Vince is always ahead of the curve with stuff like this. Everyone thought he was crazy when he started to put wrestling on PPV but we all know how well that turned out.

Now that PPV is a dying breed and thinks like netflix are huge, Vince knows its time to get out of the PPV business. Don't be surprised if after the first year the WWE network is doubled in price. And even if it was that would still be a great deal at $200 a year.

That still would only be less than $20 a month.

I could even see him doing something like $100 a year for a NON PPV package and $200 for the PPV package. and even do something like if you what to pay a PPV alacarte you can just pay $10


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0208/570057/wwe-network-to-edit-over-the-edge-1999/

CBS Pittsburgh has published an article on WWE deciding to air the controversial Over The Edge 1999 pay-per-view on the WWE Network.
WWE issued the following statement on Friday:

"WWE Network will be airing the 1999 Over The Edge pay-per-view. However, portions of the event will be edited out of respect for Owen Hart."

Before the Royal Rumble last month, CBS spoke with Stephanie McMahon about Over The Edge 1999 and she said they had not made a decision at that time. Stephanie did confirm that Chris Benoit matches will be on the Network.

In the video above, Stephanie said:

"They are incredible challenging decisions to make. At the end of the day, we try to do what's right for our fans and we try to give them exactly what they want to see."


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Fuck. Guess I won't be getting WWE Network.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Londrick said:


> Fuck. Guess I won't be getting WWE Network.


Why not?


Also, why say everything will be uncut when you're editing Over the edge? I don't have a problem with it being on there but don't tell me everything is uncut when it's not. They'll have to change all the music too so again it's not uncut.


----------



## cmcabana (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: Your WWE Network Plans?*

I am defiantly buying it. My main reason for getting it will be for the monthly live ppvs on top of getting to relive my youth by watching some of the wcw ecw ppvs. I really hope they will be adding some of the older nitro episodes. Plus lately I have been getting into learning the history of wrestling and learning about all of the old territories and watching matches from the 70's and earlier if I am able to find them on youtube, so I hope they will have matches from the old territory days on there to.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Your WWE Network Plans?*

I will not be buying it.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

hoping they add old nitro/raw eps eventually because these ppvs are easy to find


----------



## jimboystar24 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Your WWE Network Plans?*



tonykegger said:


> Yeah they did. That seems to be the #1 reason why people are interested. Most people don't care about the other stuff that comes with it...they just want the live PPVs.


HIGHLY disagree! There are lots of people that used to be WWE fans that are not anymore, myself included. I, and those in this group, could care less about the LIVE WWE PPVs. Personally, I think today's PPVs are worth $1 per event. 

The only thing that stops me is I hate the 6 month committment thing. I would rather pay per month and then if it winds up sucking (which is pretty strong possibility if you hate the current product), then I can just only get it for a month or two and that's less than $60.


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

No Punk = No money from me.

:vince2


----------



## jimboystar24 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Your WWE Network Plans?*



birthday_massacre said:


> I could even see him doing something like $100 a year for a NON PPV package and $200 for the PPV package. and even do something like if you what to pay a PPV alacarte you can just pay $10


This is an awesome idea! Actually, make it less for the LIVE stream events as a whole with LIVE events alacarter. Much like how to can get Netflix with 1 DVD or just LIVE streaming. 

I would 100% get the Network without LIVE PPVs or current shows in a heartbeat. 

WCW 2000 > 2014 Product


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Will the network have all RAW and Smackdown episodes?


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

People seriously need to read the FAQ's.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Your WWE Network Plans?*



birthday_massacre said:


> I agree plus Vince is always ahead of the curve with stuff like this. Everyone thought he was crazy when he started to put wrestling on PPV but we all know how well that turned out.
> 
> Now that PPV is a dying breed and thinks like netflix are huge, Vince knows its time to get out of the PPV business. Don't be surprised if after the first year the WWE network is doubled in price. And even if it was that would still be a great deal at $200 a year.
> 
> ...


PPV ain't dying, people just don't wanna spend big money on wrestling ppv's. Mayweather & Silva are both massive PPV draws still in this day & age.


----------



## hhh4scu (Jan 9, 2007)

What the hell is wrong with people lmaoo.....WWE offering us unlimited amounts of content for $9.95 a month and people are complaing...ACTUALLY COMPLAINING they should charge MORE!!

$20 A MONTH, or $200 packages SHUT THE HELL UP, whats wrong with you smh.

$9.99 a month at 6 month commitments is EXCELLENT!!

also complaining we get to much at once, and ppvs should be separated to groups or released every so often,SCREW that I want to watch when I want , what I want!

WWE you got my money :0 this is going to be awesome


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

It is probably a good deal, but with $60 I can get myself some PWG PPVs and be entertained instead of constantly fpalming myself watching WWE's crap.
The older PPVs are probably worth it tho'.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

> Regarding Chris Benoit content on the WWE Network, word is that he will only be featured on existing and complete shows. There are no plans to include Benoit in any newly produced "compilation" material.
> 
> Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...er_at_Same_Event_RAW.html#lVrdQ9oEo87vfDHi.99


Makes sense I guess.

I want my WWE Network already. :jose


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Regarding Benoit and Eddie and assuming Raw and SmackDown are aired in full on the network, what do we think will happen with any in-ring promos?

There's an Eddie promo that I've just watched with Lesnar in early 2004 talking about his past addictions. I don't think that they will be edited, as there is a Guerrero still in the WWE (Vickie), although I wouldn't be surprised if they were 50/50 on some of the more personal promos.

Benoit is trickier. I can't remember any promos where he did talk about Nancy and Daniel, but if there are some where they were mentioned, I imagine they will be cut completely.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

D.M.N. said:


> Regarding Benoit and Eddie and assuming Raw and SmackDown are aired in full on the network, what do we think will happen with any in-ring promos?
> 
> There's an Eddie promo that I've just watched with Lesnar in early 2004 talking about his past addictions. I don't think that they will be edited, as there is a Guerrero still in the WWE (Vickie), although I wouldn't be surprised if they were 50/50 on some of the more personal promos.
> 
> Benoit is trickier. I can't remember any promos where he did talk about Nancy and Daniel, but if there are some where they were mentioned, I imagine they will be cut completely.


I don't see why they would edit out anything Eddie related, addiction mentions or not. Hell, if they edited out any mentions of his addictions, that would handicap his whole title reign because Brock, Angle and JBL all mentioned it at some point when feuding with him. Even feuds were based around it, like Angle at WM20.

Benoit never mentioned his wife and son by name but he did talk about his family quite a few times. I imagine it will be left in because they likely aren't going to go through every single segment in every show just to see if there's something "inappropriate". The advisory is likely their way of saying "fuck it" and just leaving everything in untouched. But I do have a bad feeling that they decide to remove every single promo Benoit related like on the 20th anniversary Raw when they completely cut out the segment with him and Angle from the Raw before WM17 just because it's his matches people are drooling over primarily and they think nobody will complain about the segments.

The biggest question mark regarding Benoit edits to me is Backlash 2004. He's in the main event in his hometown (he's also on the cover) and his entire family is at ringside and camera shows them a few times. (Nancy, Daniel, his parents and his other two kids from his first marriage)

Plus in relation to the report above that says he's only featured in old content, does that mean you aren't able to pick his matches specifically to watch and if you wanna see them, you have to go for the full show? I imagine unless they tag everybody involving in every single event, searching "Benoit" will give you 0 results.


----------



## NMPunk (Oct 9, 2013)

Looks like my cousin might be sharing his login info with me


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

*When the WWE Network launches, what's the 1st thing you're going to watch?*

So as everyone knows, the entire ppv library of WWE, WCW, and ECW will be made available when the WWE Network Not to mention every episode of Raw and Smackdown can be found in the touch of a button. I'm truly excited to check this out, and you can't beat the price of just $10/month. So what is the first show you'll watch and why?

I'm going straight to WMXVII. This is my favorite WrestleMania of all-time and it's been forever since I've seen it. Nearly every match on this card was entertaining. From Angle vs. Benoit, to the Shane vs. Vince street fight, to the Tag Team Title triple threat TLC match, the gimmick battle royal, Triple H and Taker taking the fight out into the crowd, and of course Austin's heel turn in the main event against The Rock. I cannot wait to watch this again in it's entirety.

A close 2nd for me is SummerSlam 1992, for the Bret Hart vs Davey Boy Smith IC Title match alone.


----------



## It'sTrue It'sTrue! (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: When the WWE Network launches, what's the 1st thing you're going to watch?*



PunklovesAJ123 said:


> So as everyone knows, the entire ppv library of WWE, WCW, and ECW will be made available when the WWE Network *Not to mention every episode of Raw and Smackdown can be found in the touch of a button*. I'm truly excited to check this out, and you can't beat the price of just $10/month. So what is the first show you'll watch and why?
> 
> I'm going straight to WMXVII. This is my favorite WrestleMania of all-time and it's been forever since I've seen it. Nearly every match on this card was entertaining. From Angle vs. Benoit, to the Shane vs. Vince street fight, to the Tag Team Title triple threat TLC match, the gimmick battle royal, Triple H and Taker taking the fight out into the crowd, and of course Austin's heel turn in the main event against The Rock. I cannot wait to watch this again in it's entirety.
> 
> A close 2nd for me is SummerSlam 1992, for the Bret Hart vs Davey Boy Smith IC Title match alone.


Nope, that won't be happening, at least not away. do the math. the network is billed as having over 1,500 hours of content. the history of modern day wrestling as we know it is much, much longer than 1,500 hours.

it's still a great deal though, and i'm definitely on it. every PPV for free? that's sweet. i'm gonna roll up a fat doobie and watch some PPVs on my bed, stoned as shit.


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: When the WWE Network launches, what's the 1st thing you're going to watch?*

Wrestlemania VIII. Bret Hart vs Piper and Macho Man vs Flair

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

*Re: When the WWE Network launches, what's the 1st thing you're going to watch?*

ECW Heatwave 99. Dudleys' infamous heel promo, Taz chokes Tajiri with barbed wire.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

I dont even know where to start? Do i watch in order from start? All WMs? WCW? This is too much i cant wait


----------



## Cally033 (Aug 7, 2012)

Its not fair we dont get it in the uk at launch


----------



## Cally033 (Aug 7, 2012)

Cally033 said:


> Its not fair we dont get it in the uk at launch


would have signed for year Not fair . Watch it we'll end up having to pay £15 and wont even end up getting ppvs
typical wwe not caring about uk fans.


----------



## dudenamedric (Dec 23, 2013)

I dunno if this has already been asked, but I'm gonna ask it anyway. So it says it's $9.99/month with a 6 month commitment. Does that mean the price goes up after 6 months? If so, what's the new price? I love it at $9.99/month but the way it's worded makes me think it's an introductory offer and the price skyrockets after that period. Sorry if it's a dumb question.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

dudenamedric said:


> I dunno if this has already been asked, but I'm gonna ask it anyway. So it says it's $9.99/month with a 6 month commitment. Does that mean the price goes up after 6 months? If so, what's the new price? I love it at $9.99/month but the way it's worded makes me think it's an introductory offer and the price skyrockets after that period. Sorry if it's a dumb question.


No it stays 9.99. You pay 9.99 per month for that six month contract then it automatically renews you for another 6 months unless you cancel it.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

skyman101 said:


> Will the network have all RAW and Smackdown episodes?


not at launch no


----------



## The Gorgeous One (Oct 26, 2012)

Just out of interest would someone outside of US be able to get it if they only used it on laptops/computers? I presume that people with credit cards outside of the US will be unable to purchase it but PayPal is international right? Where you put money in there already? Also the internet isn't regional, it is international so surely people outside the US can get it from Feb 24th too right?


----------



## jhr4a34 (Oct 28, 2013)

*I just hope on Raw the 24th....*

I really hope they won't show us "how" to subscribe to the network every single commercial break like they promoted the total diva's show before it aired.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: I just hope on Raw the 24th....*

Seeing as how the WWE doesn't think we know how to download an app, they'll definitely be showing us how to subscribe to and/or use the WWE Network.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

*Re: I just hope on Raw the 24th....*

Will we see other Divas as flight attendants?


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Of course they will. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## heyman deciple (Dec 23, 2006)

Assumming I get the network,the First thing I plan on watching is some classic wcw ppv's.

Every show from 1989, that sounds pretty fucking awesome.


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

Anyone know if Raw, Smackdown and NXT will still be featured on Sportsnet 360 here in Canada?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

First show I plan on watching when I get the network is Canadian Stampede. :mark:


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

Has it been confirmed by WWE that they will take shows down when they add new stuff?


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

will you get 2 usernames like netflix


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

iverson19 said:


> Has it been confirmed by WWE that they will take shows down when they add new stuff?


Why what's the reason? That sounds dumb


----------



## aVanillaMidget (Feb 1, 2013)

Showing the Hall of Fame ceremony live is such a big deal in my household. I think I may enjoy it more than WrestleMania itself.


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> Why what's the reason? That sounds dumb


like what they did with Classics on Demand when they put new stuff up.


----------



## Jakall (Jun 9, 2006)

aVanillaMidget said:


> Showing the Hall of Fame ceremony live is such a big deal in my household. I think I may enjoy it more than WrestleMania itself.


Same, by far looking forward to this more then anything else, especially at this point. 

Getting to see the entire ceremony with Warrior, Jake, Lita and who knows who else will be awesome. It's going to be a huge weekend for the company and the network.


----------



## cobblepot456 (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: I just hope on Raw the 24th....*



PGSucks said:


> Seeing as how the WWE doesn't think we know how to download an app, they'll definitely be showing us how to subscribe to and/or use the WWE Network.


Did you see the instructions on RAW? Apparently you won't be able to see anything if you don't plug in and switch on your device.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

wonder goat said:


> Anyone know if Raw, Smackdown and NXT will still be featured on Sportsnet 360 here in Canada?


Well until they change their TV deal in Canada it would all be the same.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

iverson19 said:


> like what they did with Classics on Demand when they put new stuff up.


But with COD it was different they didn't really have a whole lot of stuff up on that and no one had COD. If Netflix has 1000s of Movies and TV Shows its safe to say WWE would keep all content on the Network.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

The Gorgeous One said:


> Just out of interest would someone outside of US be able to get it if they only used it on laptops/computers? I presume that people with credit cards outside of the US will be unable to purchase it but PayPal is international right? Where you put money in there already? Also the internet isn't regional, it is international so surely people outside the US can get it from Feb 24th too right?


If you use region unlocking software you can access it. Some Geo Blocking services do have Mobile Apps so you can acccess Netflix or Hulu Plus on a mobile device. Once you get a new ip address from whatever service you chose you can set it as a default in your router so all your devices can access it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

For those of you getting the Network...are you buying it the day it's available or are you going to wait to see what the reviews are? Also what is the deal i've heard the WWE say they're doing a free one week trial of the Network?


----------



## Gandolph The Great (Aug 28, 2013)

How fast will my internet connection have to be?


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I can't wait for the 24th...I'm so glad their going to have it for xbox one cause I was planning buy a xbox one


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

Is it all going to be in 1080p? 

Also is it going to have all Raw's/Smackdows/Heats etc? (if not will it and at what date can we expect it?)

Are chair shots going to be edited out?

Will the WF logo be blurred out? 

Can you view programs/shows 2X speed? seriously, this is a handy feature


If it has all that i will buy. 

Also will this result in YT vids getting flagged?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

hardysno1fan said:


> Is it all going to be in 1080p?
> 
> Also is it going to have all Raw's/Smackdows/Heats etc? (if not will it and at what date can we expect it?)
> 
> ...


1. 720 I believe (which really is good enough, not sure why people even need higher than this).

2. I'm not 100% sure but they mentioned about a whole back catalogue and always adding additional content so my guess is that eventually this will all be there, they took down 'Classics On Demand' in favour of the network also, so just give it time in regards to this and see how it goes, things will be added while you're watching or catching up on other things too so it's all good, future Raw's and Smackdown's once aired on the TV though will go straight onto the network.

3. The Network will be un-edited.

4. As above ^^ (I believe WWE are allowed to use the logo with the 'F' now and can also refer themselves as World Wrestling Federation in footage, however can't call themselves WWF due to the World Wildlife Fund being known as WWF).

5. I have no idea, however it's going to be like a Netflix service as well as a live channel, so it's highly likely they'll have this, out of curiosity, what would be good about having this feature as such? (Just wondering that's all as to why you'd want this)

I hope this helped


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> 1. 720 I believe (which really is good enough, not sure why people even need higher than this).
> 
> 2. I'm not 100% sure but they mentioned about a whole back catalogue and always adding additional content so my guess is that eventually this will all be there, they took down 'Classics On Demand' in favour of the network also, so just give it time in regards to this and see how it goes, things will be added while you're watching or catching up on other things too so it's all good, future Raw's and Smackdown's once aired on the TV though will go straight onto the network.
> 
> ...


Ta,

yeah the twice speed thing is really good for pro wrestling. It allows you to get through shows faster. 

Disappointed about the no 1080p though. I mean YT has 1080p so why the F does this not have it? Fucking BS.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Romangirl252 said:


> I can't wait for the 24th...I'm so glad their going to have it for *xbox one* cause I was planning buy a *xbox one*


:jay


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Apparently some people don't understand that the Network won't be a television channel.

http://www.prowrestling.net/artman/publish/WWE/article10035821.shtml



> A Dot Net Member who works for a cable company call center sent the following editorial that shows consumer confusion regarding the WWE Network.
> 
> The call center that I work in will typically average at least two to three calls a day where it is someone asking to order the WWE Network, but it is definitely higher on Mondays. The call center that I work in will take over 1,000 calls between the 100-plus people that work there, so that may not seem like a lot, but we are one of the smaller call centers we have in the area and as we are getting closer to the launch of the network it has not slowed down at all.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gandolph The Great (Aug 28, 2013)

How fast will my internet connection have to be? Thanks


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

Gandolph The Great said:


> How fast will my internet connection have to be? Thanks


It's only 720p so if you can load YT videos you can play Network easily.


----------



## mindsmack51883 (Feb 14, 2014)

As I said in another thread, I'm really excited for the WWE Network. February 24th can't get here soon enough. While I'm a pretty positive guy most of the time, I try to be open to other people's points of view. But, if you're an American WWE, WCW, or ECW fan who's not excited for this network, you should probably re-evaluate why you watch wrestling. A network like this one was nothing more than a “Wouldn't it be cool if..?” conversation for a long, long time.


I think I'll start with the original _WrestleMania_ and work my way forward. There's a lot of the Rock N' Wrestling Era that I've never had an opportunity to see.


----------



## Gandolph The Great (Aug 28, 2013)

hardysno1fan said:


> It's only 720p so if you can load YT videos you can play Network easily.


Oh sweet, well i can load 720P and 1080P youtube videos fine, Just wasn't sure if i would be able to stream the PPVs live in 720P.

I'm currently in Australia and will be using a VPN, Cannot freaaaaking wait!


----------



## Gandolph The Great (Aug 28, 2013)

mindsmack51883 said:


> As I said in another thread, I'm really excited for the WWE Network. February 24th can't get here soon enough. While I'm a pretty positive guy most of the time, I try to be open to other people's points of view. But, if you're an American WWE, WCW, or ECW fan who's not excited for this network, you should probably re-evaluate why you watch wrestling. A network like this one was nothing more than a “Wouldn't it be cool if..?” conversation for a long, long time.
> 
> 
> I think I'll start with the original _WrestleMania_ and work my way forward. There's a lot of the Rock N' Wrestling Era that I've never had an opportunity to see.


Going to do the same, there will probably be a few PPVs i will want to relive first but once that's done i will start from the very beginning, man oh man, Feburary 24th cannot come quick enough!


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

I got Youtube why would I buy the Network, all full PPVs are on there anyway.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

BoundForMania said:


> I got Youtube why would I buy the Network, all full PPVs are on there anyway.


Because its worth the price, you get to watch things in much better quality and the biggest reason all the youtube stuff will go down alot quicker once the network hits


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

I wish all past raws and Smackdown were going to be on it. But un likely


----------



## KliqRunTheBiz (Jan 15, 2014)

That twice speed thing is a genius idea. Its very helpful on the xbox 360.

Also, they need the WWE network to be able to work as a "pop out" window for some phones so u can still surf the internet while watching an event in a small window on devices


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

iamloco724 said:


> the biggest reason all the youtube stuff will go down alot quicker once the network hits


and be right back up shortly after.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

murder said:


> and be right back up shortly after.


& Then put on here & 50 other sites lol


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

lol no way they stop youtube and other sites, all ppvs are scattered everywhere, its like the wild west, they can try but fail

the product sucks and cm punk leaving was the final straw, this company wont get a dime from me

anyone buying this gloryfied website is just what vince wants, he doesnt listen to the fans and doesnt give a dam cause he knows fans will still buy a crap product

i hope this fails and they also fail at the tv deal, would love to see the arrogant mcmahons get a dose of reality


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

chucky101 said:


> lol no way they stop youtube and other sites, all ppvs are scattered everywhere, its like the wild west, they can try but fail
> 
> the product sucks and cm punk leaving was the final straw, this company wont get a dime from me
> 
> ...


Cool story, bro. (Y)

While you sit there & whine because your favorite left, I'll be enjoying the AE in HDTV quality.


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*



Lord Stark said:


> 25. Will WWE Network be available internationally?
> Beginning Monday, February 24, WWE Network will only be available in the United States. WWE Network is scheduled to launch in the United Kingdom, Canada, Australia, New Zealand, Singapore, Hong Kong and the Nordics by the end of 2014/early 2015.




No Ireland mentioned.... :/



I wonder what the presentation of In Your House 8 Beware of Dog will be like. Afaik there was a some video footage shot when the lights went out. The PPV list doesn't mention Beware of Dog _*2*_


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

I've trawled through a few posts so sorry if this has been answered before but as this is available over the internet surely there is a way for me to get it in the UK? A friend of mine mentioned about using a proxy which would give me a US IP address, does anyone know if this will be possible? It'll suck if I have to wait a year or so to get it!


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

still i use torrents all the time but will use them alot less with the network y be bothered with that and worse quality or waiting for ppvs when you can get it so damn cheap

guess there is no convincing some people but this is a great product on paper


----------



## Gandolph The Great (Aug 28, 2013)

CesaroSection said:


> I've trawled through a few posts so sorry if this has been answered before but as this is available over the internet surely there is a way for me to get it in the UK? A friend of mine mentioned about using a proxy which would give me a US IP address, does anyone know if this will be possible? It'll suck if I have to wait a year or so to get it!


Im currently in Australia and will be using a VPN (StrongVPN). It works with netflix and such so i'm assuming it will have no trouble with the network


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So will they show the Chamber ppv the day after on the Network? Ive read that it may not be added for a while...any truth?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Forever Unchained said:


> No Ireland mentioned.... :/
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what the presentation of In Your House 8 Beware of Dog will be like. Afaik there was a some video footage shot when the lights went out. The PPV list doesn't mention Beware of Dog _*2*_


I'm sure Ireland will get this the same time as the UK, I know they usually say UK and Ireland but I think you'll get it also (I hope that you do) 



hardysno1fan said:


> Ta,
> 
> yeah the twice speed thing is really good for pro wrestling. It allows you to get through shows faster.
> 
> Disappointed about the no 1080p though. I mean YT has 1080p so why the F does this not have it? Fucking BS.


Ah ok I see, it's not something I'd do personally but I know you like it so it makes sense, I hope it's an added feature for you (I think it possibly will be just like how you can fast forward/rewind with Netflix).

Again, I can see it's your preference and personal opinion with the display, but while you're watching this on TV I don't think it'll make much difference between the two, it's going to be clear as TV either way though maybe this will come in later down the line, I'm only guessing here so don't know for sure but maybe with it being new and loads of people signing up for it, they don't want to over do it with risk of crashes and things, so it may be a case of that.

I know they're got such a fantastic and highly rated server behind this so it should be pretty solid either way, but maybe this is why they haven't jumped into 1080p straight away, I dunno


----------



## gaco (May 7, 2011)

CesaroSection said:


> I've trawled through a few posts so sorry if this has been answered before but as this is available over the internet surely there is a way for me to get it in the UK? A friend of mine mentioned about using a proxy which would give me a US IP address, does anyone know if this will be possible? It'll suck if I have to wait a year or so to get it!


I am in Brazil and I use unlocator (unlocator.com) to watch Hulu Plus or Netflix (US Version). To watch Hulu Plus its also needed an american credit card, so its just a matter of buying a prepaid card on ebay with the amount money you need. Unlocator basically offers you two DNS numbers from the USA, so you can use them in your xbox, ps3/4, computer or set them direct on the router. I will do the same for the WWE Network.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Well the network does take Paypal, which is international also, so this might possibly work, the only thing is I'm guessing that people will only be able to do it on a computer as on PS3's, Xbox's etc.. the app you need for it won't be available to download until the network is actually available.

That's my thoughts anyway, though we'll just have to see, maybe someone else will have a much better insight


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

So is the general consensus that if you're using a VPN with a US IP address that you should be able to sign up and use the network? I'm presuming that what that means is that it simply won't allow you to enter the registration process at all if your IP isn't US based?


----------



## Gandolph The Great (Aug 28, 2013)

Zigberg said:


> So is the general consensus that if you're using a VPN with a US IP address that you should be able to sign up and use the network? I'm presuming that what that means is that it simply won't allow you to enter the registration process at all if your IP isn't US based?


Pretty much, Fingers crossed VPN works


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Who else is gonna be watching WM 17? Greatest WM of all time, definitely the first ppv i'm gonna be watching.


----------



## WholeF'nShowEman (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE.COM: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*

The main thing I have wanted to know it how extensive will the Raw and smackdown libraries be? I have downloaded Raw from 1997 - 2003 and Smackdown from 1999 - 2002, but cannot find any more. I want to watch at least 2003 - 2007 again since that was one of my favorite times in WWE. Plus video qualit is not that good. 
Also, will it have or eventually have back episodes for WCW programming? I didn't watch it as a kid, so I'd like to go back and watch now.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE.COM: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*



WholeF'nShowEman said:


> The main thing I have wanted to know it how extensive will the Raw and smackdown libraries be? I have downloaded Raw from 1997 - 2003 and Smackdown from 1999 - 2002, but cannot find any more. I want to watch at least 2003 - 2007 again since that was one of my favorite times in WWE. Plus video qualit is not that good.
> Also, will it have or eventually have back episodes for WCW programming? I didn't watch it as a kid, so I'd like to go back and watch now.


From what it sounds like it'll most likely just be a best of Raw and SD kinda thing. They'll have full episodes but it'll just be certain episodes where big things happened on them. I seriously doubt they'll have every last episode of Raw and SD, cause they keep pointing out they have every ppv but they didn't say that about Raw and SD.


----------



## WholeF'nShowEman (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE.COM: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*



SAMCRO said:


> From what it sounds like it'll most likely just be a best of Raw and SD kinda thing. They'll have full episodes but it'll just be certain episodes where big things happened on them. I seriously doubt they'll have every last episode of Raw and SD, cause they keep pointing out they have every ppv but they didn't say that about Raw and SD.


Well dang. That sucks. Do you believe it may be in the plans later on? This was the first thing my mind jumped to when I first heard about it. I had tried for so long to get a complete collection of Raw and SD from 97(99) to current, but its tough after 02


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE.COM: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*



WholeF'nShowEman said:


> Well dang. That sucks. Do you believe it may be in the plans later on? This was the first thing my mind jumped to when I first heard about it. I had tried for so long to get a complete collection of Raw and SD from 97(99) to current, but its tough after 02


Well i'm not 100% sure what they're gonna do with Raw and SD, that was just my guess. Cause i just figured they'd have said "All episodes of Raw and SD" In the promo ads if they was gonna have them. We'll just have to wait and see, only 7 days left.

But if you just wanna watch the old episodes, this guy on youtube has pretty much every episode of Raw and SD from 2003 to 2006 right now. Granted they're not the best quality but they're good enough, i just recently got done with every episode of Raw from 2003, great year.

Heres his account
http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCsSf_Ne9rYhNMWBR9tK1tzw


----------



## It'sTrue It'sTrue! (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE.COM: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*



WholeF'nShowEman said:


> Well dang. That sucks. Do you believe it may be in the plans later on? This was the first thing my mind jumped to when I first heard about it. I had tried for so long to get a complete collection of Raw and SD from 97(99) to current, but its tough after 02


the problem with including every episode of raw and smackdown is that they need to completely re-edit the content for 720/1080p, which isn't easy or cheap. it's amazing enough that they have every single PPV in hi-def.


----------



## WholeF'nShowEman (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE.COM: WWE To Make Groundbreaking Announcement This Wednesday*



SAMCRO said:


> Well i'm not 100% sure what they're gonna do with Raw and SD, that was just my guess. Cause i just figured they'd have said "All episodes of Raw and SD" In the promo ads if they was gonna have them. We'll just have to wait and see, only 7 days left.
> 
> But if you just wanna watch the old episodes, this guy on youtube has pretty much every episode of Raw and SD from 2003 to 2006 right now. Granted they're not the best quality but they're good enough, i just recently got done with every episode of Raw from 2003, great year.


Sweet. Thanks. Looked on all torrent sites and everything, but hadn't thought of youtube lol.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

I know this has been asked but I still don't have a definate answer does anyone know if you can watch things at the same time from two different places on the same account? I'm at school and my brothers r at home we r both going to want to watch the networl


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

I won't get it if every raw isn't on it.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Well that's just a bit pathetic.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

BlackaryDaggery said:


> Well that's just a bit pathetic.


What is?


----------



## ROHFan19 (May 20, 2010)

I'm expecting that they'll add the Raw/Smackdown full library after the first 6 months, to try to entice people to stay on board with the network. I think for now maybe we'll get a year of each show, maybe a top 50 episodes, or maybe just segments. Definitely not the full catalog though.


----------



## JerichoH20 (Jul 16, 2011)

Once this launches, will the RAWs and PPV's be available to be downloaded via uTorrent, since im in Finland and to my knowledge wont be available to get the Network here. 

Sorry for a stupid question, just a bit worried


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

JerichoH20 said:


> Once this launches, will the RAWs and PPV's be available to be downloaded via uTorrent, since im in Finland and to my knowledge wont be available to get the Network here.
> 
> Sorry for a stupid question, just a bit worried


I'm pretty sure they will. 

We'll probably get the WWE Network before the end of the year though.


----------



## JerichoH20 (Jul 16, 2011)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> I'm pretty sure they will.
> 
> We'll probably get the WWE Network before the end of the year though.


Okay, thanks for the quick reply! May have to think about getting it, if it is 'cheap' here also.

And also, since RAW airs at night in our timezone, you can watch it the next day on Network right?


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

XWT already has a "WWE Network" section ready for the release day

All those PPV's in 720 :mark:


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

JerichoH20 said:


> Okay, thanks for the quick reply! May have to think about getting it, if it is 'cheap' here also.
> 
> And also, since RAW airs at night in our timezone, you can watch it the next day on Network right?


I'm not 100% sure, but yeah, I think so.


----------



## HLRyder (Aug 10, 2011)

*Watch EC the day after on WWE Network?*

I planned on getting the WWE Network anyways so I was thinking, If I don't order EC and watch it live, I could just watch it on the WWE Network the next day for a lot better price and save money?

Anybody plan on doing this? Anyone know if for some reason this wouldnt work?


----------



## adventurousman (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Watch EC the day after on WWE Network?*

why wouldn't it work? Also why not just download it few hours after its over? I don't get why people have to buy it and sit through it.

I can't watch the whole show from beginning to end anyway so after its over, its available in few hours in HD and I just download it and watch the parts I wanna watch and skip the rest, very simple.

I don't know how the wwe network works. Is it live or can u choose what to watch and when? if its live tv then once again its the same thing, u can't choose.

I don't have cable for the same reason. Just download the shows I wanna watch and fuck the adds


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Watch EC the day after on WWE Network?*



adventurousman said:


> why wouldn't it work? Also why not just download it few hours after its over? I don't get why people have to buy it and sit through it.
> 
> I can't watch the whole show from beginning to end anyway so after its over, its available in few hours in HD and I just download it and watch the parts I wanna watch and skip the rest, very simple.
> 
> ...



This! Were living in 2014 for christs sake why would anyone pay for that shit?

2-3 hours after ppv the 720 p/1080 p version comes out on piratebay, then I just download it and plug it into my tv via hdmi cable.

I can watch what I want and skip the shit I dont want.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Watch EC the day after on WWE Network?*

The last thing I read was that Elimination Chamber will not be available on the network at launch, but rather sometime in March. This might change over the next week though. 



> Regarding the WWE Elimination Chamber airing on the WWE Network, word is that it will be available in late March. The Network launches on February 24th, the night after Elimination Chamber.
> Source: WrestlingInc


----------



## HLRyder (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Watch EC the day after on WWE Network?*

Thanks dougfisher for the info!

Where do you guys download ppv's?


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Watch EC the day after on WWE Network?*



jarrelka said:


> This! Were living in 2014 for christs sake why would anyone pay for that shit?
> 
> 2-3 hours after ppv the 720 p/1080 p version comes out on piratebay, then I just download it and plug it into my tv via hdmi cable.
> 
> I can watch what I want and skip the shit I dont want.


Yes, I also do this. Besides, since we are living in Sweden we don't have to stay up all night for a shitty PPV. I rarely watch RAW live either, simply because it's not worth it sitting through 3 hours when the part you want to see is more like 1 hour.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Watch EC the day after on WWE Network?*



HLRyder said:


> Thanks dougfisher for the info!
> 
> Where do you guys download ppv's?


Thepiratebay.com via open proxy.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Watch EC the day after on WWE Network?*

*Or better yet you can actually stream pretty much everything in 720 quality. No need to wait for stuff to download. Of course when you do you can skip stuff you don't like too. Everything is pretty simple and the only thing that WWE Network will present is a legal alternative where you pay Vince money. Dunno if there will be more good content on that network. 

Well we'll find out soon enough. *


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Watch EC the day after on WWE Network?*

wwe will be cracking down like motherfuckers on people using streams and torrents once the network starts, ufc are already doing it http://www.ufc.com/news/ufc-takes-down-stream-site


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

Could you share a account with a friend? Or will they catch you?


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

I was just reading the last few pages and has it been confirmed that every single Raw/Smackdown will be available? I thought it was.


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

im curious for canadians, for those with ps3 i think it uses a north american thing where anyone in north america will be able to download it, then you just need username/password

i think your allowed 2 accounts per customer, meaning if your logged on another person could use your same password

does anybody have a extra account to see if this really does work in canada


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

SAMCRO said:


> Who else is gonna be watching WM 17? Greatest WM of all time, definitely the first ppv i'm gonna be watching.


I will. I wanna relive Rock/Austin (the entire PPV as well) in HD quality. :austin :rock


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Watch EC the day after on WWE Network?*



validreasoning said:


> wwe will be cracking down like motherfuckers on people using streams and torrents once the network starts, ufc are already doing it http://www.ufc.com/news/ufc-takes-down-stream-site


To me, I think that companies doing stuff like that actually hurts them more than it helps. The people who download and watch streams won't suddenly pay for something if the option is no longer available, they just won't be interested at all. So really, they're losing fans(even if they aren't paying fans) which overall will hurt them in terms of a fanbase. Cause even though those people don't pay for stuff, they still count as part of the fanbase, so if you just eliminate all those people from the fanbase, you really won't have that many people left(maybe around 1M at most)


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm jumping right to either Heatwave 98 to watch Lynn Credible or SuperBrawl III to watch He Who Shall Not Be Named vs 2 cold Scorpio.


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Watch EC the day after on WWE Network?*



dxbender said:


> To me, I think that companies doing stuff like that actually hurts them more than it helps. The people who download and watch streams won't suddenly pay for something if the option is no longer available, they just won't be interested at all. So really, they're losing fans(even if they aren't paying fans) which overall will hurt them in terms of a fanbase. Cause even though those people don't pay for stuff, they still count as part of the fanbase, so if you just eliminate all those people from the fanbase, you really won't have that many people left(maybe around 1M at most)


agree, i always laugh when harvey weinstein or somebody complains how there losing tons on this

if 50,000 fans download a movie, and they torch them, is every one of those fans now running to the theatre, very little if any

most fans who download wont buy it anyways, if they really wanted to see something they would pay for it
they just wont watch or wait till they can get it for free later
or simply not watch at all

they won't kill torrents anyways, the internet is like the wild west, no way they take down eveything, so many sites, and new ones always coming out, no chance in hell, at best they might restrict a few sites that wont matter anyways


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

prime example

casual wrestling fan who watched during monday night wars
2-3 hours after wrestlemania
"hey look its mania for free in good quality, its free so ill check it out"

now if they take it down this fan just simply wont watch and proceed to the number of other options out there, they wont run for the network cause they would of bought it anyways


----------



## Randy182 (Jul 9, 2013)

*WWE network in UK?*

Any way we can get the network here?

Im thinking like the way people access US Netflix from the UK?


----------



## DannyMack (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: WWE network in UK?*

I've been wondering the same thing. The issue is how do we pay for it legally. In order to view it we can use a VPN, but that still doesn't resolve the payment issue.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE network in UK?*

I am in the States, so it does not really affect me but yeah that does bother me a bit.

The Network (while super delayed since plans were to release much earlier) seems like such an amazing offer and a brilliant business move from every angle except the fact that it is not offered internationally. I hope they can get around that issue soon.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I have no idea why, but I want the first thing I watch on the Network to be Butterbean vs Bart Gunn Brawl for all Contest haha. I know it's on Youtube, but I just wanna see it first on the network :/


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE network in UK?*



Randy182 said:


> Any way we can get the network here?
> 
> Im thinking like the way people access US Netflix from the UK?



Here in the states I was able to get the online NHL Gamecenter package at the cheaper international rate using tunlr's dns. Even though all my billing info is US based it still took. Saved me a decent chunk of change, too. 

I'd think it would be similar to the way you could access the US Netflix from the UK. As long as you can gain access to the free network trial week you should be good to actually pay for the service. That's just a guess on my part but definitely worth a shot.


----------



## theyocarea (Jun 12, 2009)

I'd consider myself more of a casual fan and I'm definitely getting the network. I've watched on and off for the last 5-6 years but the main problem I always had was I wouldn't watch the PPV's because other then 1-3 a year they are absolutely not worth $55. So I would watch smackdown and raw in which all they do is pretty much build to their up coming PPV, but if you arnt watching the PPV's than I felt I missed out on the important things, who wants to watch weeks of a build up with no pay off? Not I.

So now I only have to pay $10 a month for the PPV's plus everything else it offers, I'm sold and the network will actually make me a bigger fan. In the past I probably would have ordered every PPV if it was only $10 each. I can imagine this must be a dream for the fans that order most if not all the PPV's. And yeah I could stream, but I could have streamed before and just didn't, I'll pay $10 for convenience so I can watch it on my Xbox and both my kids can watch it in their rooms on their game systems. For me I thinks its fantastic and I can't wait.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

Would kind of suck if this was an on going thing, if you cant watch it live then you have to wait 30 days or order the ppv through cable?

i think the replay should be available for 24 hours on the network after a ppv then go on demand full time in that 30 day span

"PWTorch's Wade Keller is reporting that the Elimination Chamber pay-per-view, set for a live airing this Sunday, will first air as a replay on the WWE Network 30 days after the live show. Keller said in a Tweet that he was informed of the decision by WWE PR. No comments were made on if this is a one-time occurance with February's pay-per-view, or if the delay will effect each monthly show. "


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

iamloco724 said:


> Would kind of suck if this was an on going thing, if you cant watch it live then you have to wait 30 days or order the ppv through cable?
> 
> i think the replay should be available for 24 hours on the network after a ppv then go on demand full time in that 30 day span
> 
> "PWTorch's Wade Keller is reporting that the Elimination Chamber pay-per-view, set for a live airing this Sunday, will first air as a replay on the WWE Network 30 days after the live show. Keller said in a Tweet that he was informed of the decision by WWE PR. No comments were made on if this is a one-time occurance with February's pay-per-view, or if the delay will effect each monthly show. "


This isn't an on going thing it's just so people will buy the PPV instead of just waiting 24 hours. PPV's will be on the network straight after they have aired live, through the on demand service.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

I thought that there suppose to air everything after it airs live.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

Numberwang said:


> This isn't an on going thing it's just so people will buy the PPV instead of just waiting 24 hours. PPV's will be on the network straight after they have aired live, through the on demand service.


I dont think that has been confirmed though, raw and sd yes but PPV the only thing i remember being said was that if you start in the middle you can go back to the start of the ppv nothing was said about when it actually ends


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

Will all past Raws in history be on the demand part?


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

*WWE touting WWE network news*

- WWE is now touting 1,000 hours of content for the WWE Network when it launches. At their announcement back in January, they promised 1,500 hours of footage at launch. The 400 pay-per-views alone will come close to 1,000 hours. As noted, more content will be added frequently but it looks like they’re launching with just 1,000 hours of content.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Numberwang said:


> This isn't an on going thing it's just so people will buy the PPV instead of just waiting 24 hours. PPV's will be on the network straight after they have aired live, through the on demand service.


I think this was just done to make sure that people still buy the Elimination Chamber PPV and don't wait until the following day to order the WWE network and watch it then.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE touting WWE network news*

Not sure if their touting is merely a proclaimation or if they're actually using Tout again after abandoning it a year and half ago. :hmm:


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

Freeway.86 said:


> I think this was just done to make sure that people still buy the Elimination Chamber PPV and don't wait until the following day to order the WWE network and watch it then.


That's exactly what I took from it. A free trial week would have a pretty severe impact on buyrates if you could watch EC for nothing 10 hours after it ends.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Personaly the library of old stuff doesn't affect me cause in the mid 2000s, I bought a lot of 80s and 90s stuff from defunct promotions and the WCW and WWF and ECW stuff from a guy that I know. I have all the RAWs and Smackdowns and Nitros and Thunders and all the PPVs basically from the period I loved the most in wrestling.


----------



## RingMedic (Jan 21, 2013)

WWE Network unveiled their TV lineup today:

http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwe-network-programming-lineup-26182163

WWE Network, the first-ever 24/7 streaming network, has unveiled its programming lineup, which is highlighted by WrestleMania 30 on Sunday, April 6 at 7:00 p.m. ET live from the Mercedes-Benz Superdome in New Orleans.

In addition, for the first time ever, the WWE Hall of Fame Induction Ceremony will air live in its entirety on Saturday, April 5 at 9:00 p.m. ET on WWE Network. This year’s current inductees include The Ultimate Warrior, Jake “The Snake” Roberts and Lita. A one-hour special will also air on USA Network on Monday, April 7, immediately following Monday Night Raw.

WWE Network will officially launch on Monday, Feb. 24 at 9:00 a.m. ET and fans will instantly have access to live programming and the most comprehensive WWE video-on-demand library upon signing up exclusively at WWE.com.

WWE Network will be available through the WWE App on TV via connected devices including Roku streaming devices, Sony PlayStation® 3, Sony PlayStation® 4 and Xbox 360. WWE Network will also be available through the WWE App on iOS devices, including Apple iPad and iPhone, Amazon’s Kindle Fire devices and Android devices, as well as on desktops and laptops via WWE.com.

The programming line-up on WWE Network includes:










WrestleMania 30
WWE’s pop-culture extravaganza, WrestleMania 30, will air live on Sunday, April 6 at 7:00 p.m. ET from New Orleans. More than 70,000 fans from all 50 states and more than 30 countries are expected to converge on the Mercedes-Benz Superdome with millions more watching around the world. Current WWE Superstars will be joined by a host of WWE Legends for a celebration 30 years in the making.











For the first time ever, the 2014 WWE Hall of Fame Induction Ceremony will air live in its entirety on WWE Network on Saturday, April 5 at 9:00 p.m. ET from the Smoothie King Center in New Orleans. This year’s current inductees include The Ultimate Warrior, Jake “The Snake” Roberts and Lita.










Live Monday Night Raw Pre-Show and WWE Raw Backstage Pass
A live 30-minute Raw Pre-Show will air each week and premieres on Monday, Feb. 24 at 7:30 p.m. ET.

WWE Raw Backstage Pass will air live each week immediately following Monday Night Raw, providing analysis of the night’s action and exclusive backstage interviews. The premiere will air on Monday, Feb. 24 at 11:05 p.m. ET.










Friday Night SmackDown Pre-Show and WWE SmackDown Backstage Pass
A 30-minute pre-show for SmackDown will air each week and premieres on Friday, Feb. 28 at 7:30 p.m. ET.

WWE SmackDown Backstage Pass will air each week immediately following SmackDown, providing analysis of the night’s action and exclusive backstage interviews. The premiere will air on Friday, Feb. 28 at 10:00 p.m. ET.










WrestleMania Rewind will provide fans with a comprehensive look back at the most groundbreaking matches and dramatic moments in WrestleMania history. The series premieres on Tuesday, Feb. 25 at 9:00 p.m. ET with a sneak peek on Monday, Feb. 24 at 9:00 a.m. ET.










A one-hour, groundbreaking, interactive, countdown series that will put the power squarely in viewers’ hands by giving the audience the chance to discuss and rank WWE’s most spectacular Superstars, unexpected moments, best catch phrases and more through digital polling and social media interaction. The series premieres on Tuesday, Feb. 25 at 10:00 p.m. ET with a sneak peek on Monday, Feb. 24 at 10:00 a.m. ET.











WWE’s greatest Legends reunite for a new title – only this time, they’re competing outside of the ring. Imagine a beautiful house in the suburbs – perfectly furnished, with gorgeous landscaping, a lovely pool and quiet, respectable neighbors. WWE Superstars from the past including "Rowdy" Roddy Piper, Tony Atlas and Hacksaw Jim Duggan will turn the neighborhood upside down as the house staff tries their best to keep these Legends on time, on speaking terms, and out of trouble in this new reality show. The series premieres on Thursday, April 10 at 8:00 p.m. ET.










A one-hour special that will take viewers inside the action-packed world of tomorrow’s WWE’s Superstars as they aspire to become the future of WWE. Featuring behind-the-scenes moments and in-ring action from WWE’s Performance Center, fans will get up close and personal with the next generation of Superstars. The series premieres on Monday, Feb. 24 at 11:00 a.m. ET.










WWE Network’s first live in-ring event will air on Thursday, Feb. 27 at 8:00 p.m. ET. The live special will showcase the brightest and best of WWE’s rising stars from WWE’s Performance Center, as well as appearances by WWE Superstars John Cena, Sheamus, The New Age Outlaws and WWE Legends Bret Hart and Shawn Michaels.

Thirty minutes prior to the event, theNXT ArRival Pre-Showwill air at 7:30 p.m. ET and include exclusive interviews and appearances by NXT Superstars, WWE Superstars and Legends.










Each Thursday at 9:00 p.m. ET, WWE Superstars and Divas of tomorrow face off on WWE NXT, a one-hour weekly show that features the brightest and best of WWE’s rising stars.WWE NXT showcases the Superstars and Divas from WWE’s Performance Center as well as appearances from WWE Superstars and Legends in an intimate setting. WWE NXT broadcasts from the state-of-the-art Full Sail LIVE venue on the Full Sail University in campus in Orlando, Florida. The series premieres on Thursday, March 6 at 9:00 p.m. ET.










A one-hour weekly show highlighting the best of WWE Superstars and Divas in heart-pounding matches. The show will also feature highlights from all WWE programming, as well as a special glimpse at everything going on in the WWE Universe. The series premieres on Thursday, Feb. 27 at 10:00 p.m. ET.










An all-access pass to the fast paced action of WWE’s home video library. With classic matches and groundbreaking biographies of WWE Legends, fans will have all the action from WCW, AWA, ECW and WWE right at their fingertips. The series premieres on Saturday, March 1 at 8:00 p.m. ET.










Every Wednesday at 9:00 p.m. ET, Best of Raw will feature the most memorable episodes from the longest-running weekly episodic show in television history. Each week, see some of the most incredible matches and controversial moments featured over the years on Monday Night Raw. The series premieres at a special date and time on Thursday, Feb. 27 at 4:30 p.m. ET.











For more than a decade, Friday Night SmackDown has brought amazing action and memorable moments to the WWE Universe. On Saturdays at 1:00 p.m. ET, WWE Network will showcase the most exciting episodes of SmackDown. The series premieres on Saturday, March 1 at 1:00 p.m. ET.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

Where's every Raw it seems like there only airing Raws from 2013-14


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> Where's every Raw it seems like there only airing Raws from 2013-14


they never said that it will be available at launch and its pretty much been assumption that it will be on there at all

i assume it will be but over time


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> Where's every Raw it seems like there only airing Raws from 2013-14


Why do you keep assuming every RAW was on the network for launch?.. and by the sounds of those descriptions they'll show some of the best RAW/Smackdowns from over the years at launch anyway.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

This Is NXT and Beyond the Ring sound nice. 

seriously sucks that I'll probably have to wait for another 6 months OR MORE for this :jose


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

RingMedic said:


> WWE Network unveiled their TV lineup today:
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwe-network-programming-lineup-26182163
> 
> ...




I may need to burn a personal day either Monday or Tuesday for this.


----------



## RingMedic (Jan 21, 2013)

It's funny that "Beyond the Ring", "NXT arRIVAL" and "This is NXT" use the network wwe logo, but the others use the scratch logo.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

This lineup looks amazing!!!

Im trying to get the app on my ps3 now cant find it? Does anyone else have it or is it not available till launch day?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Shit. I'm never leaving home again.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Well, I can't even complain about it not being available for Canadians until later on. I probably wasn't gonna get it very early to begin with, but that's just me.

Hope the reviews about it go well once it launches.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Well, I can't even complain about it not being available for Canadians until later on. I probably wasn't gonna get it very early to begin with, but that's just me.
> 
> Hope the reviews about it go well once it launches.


There's probably a way to get it, like the way I get the american version of Netflix (DNS and Mediahint). But like you said, I wasn't planning on getting it at launch either. 

I'll just wait for the Canadian release and read the reviews until then. Looks pretty sweet though.


----------



## JamesPondo (Feb 1, 2014)

*Not that excited about the WWE Network*

Mostly on account of having little interest in previously broadcast pro wrestling.

I know most of you on here are anticipating it, but I feel barely interested to be honest. I rarely, if ever, watch past sports broadcasts. Funnily enough that includes pro wrestling. Sometimes I may check out something on YouTube or one of my DVDs (I have most past PPVs on DVD) but switch off after a few minutes. Maybe it's because most pre mid-90's matches are slower psychology driven affairs; maybe it's because I don't find it fun when I know the result or what happened. 

Now the big attraction is PPVs. But I can find them online for free easier enough and rarely watch in that way without fast forwarding. They seem to hold less precedence in the era of 3 hour Raw's. For instance, Royal Rumble had one great match, a borderline angle and annual rumble. 24 hours later and it seemed a world away. This was the second biggest of the year though - most don't even have that.

Anybody else have little to no interest in watching previously broadcast wrestling broadcasts?


----------



## LawyerLarry (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Not that excited about the WWE Network*

I'm the opposite. I've been putting off buying a PS4, but I think I may buy one this weekend to watch the WWE Network on. My laptop computer gets tons of pop-ups and I don't want to have to deal with that.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Not that excited about the WWE Network*

I am in the boat of not that excited about the network myself, other than the PPVs being on their and I watch the PPVs at a local establishment with a group of friends anyways. With 6 hrs of programming on Cable every week, not to mention NXT on Hulu Plus, and the time I spend on PW and watching other promotions (ROH and Shimmer mostly) I really don't have any more time to invest into wrestling.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

*Re: Not that excited about the WWE Network*



LawyerLarry said:


> I'm the opposite. I've been putting off buying a PS4, but I think I may buy one this weekend to watch the WWE Network on. My laptop computer gets tons of pop-ups and I don't want to have to deal with that.


Use Chrome or Firefox as a browser then download Adblock which is an extension.


----------



## LawyerLarry (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Not that excited about the WWE Network*



PepsiPlunge07 said:


> Use Chrome or Firefox as a browser then download Adblock which is an extension.


Thanks. I use Chrome. I'll look into that when I get home this afternoon. I'm not computer savvy at all.


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Not that excited about the WWE Network*

Not buying till batista goes away.


----------



## xhbkx (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Not that excited about the WWE Network*

Everyone outside of the U.S have to wait another year so that's why I am not interested in it.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Not that excited about the WWE Network*

Me neither for the simple facts that I know that all the shows on the network are going to edited and not the original broadcast versions. That alone has turned me off wanting to buy that and I hate today's product with a passion. Not only that but there's bound to be a shit load bugs in the network as well.


----------



## Super Luigi World (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: Not that excited about the WWE Network*

Is anyone? I mean it's a pretty cool feature, but I don't understand why it's such a big deal. And they want me to PAY for it? Fuck that. I wouldn't even pay five dollars a month for that. Maybe 99 cents. The only people I can really see anticipating it like this are really old WWWF fans looking for classic or never before seen matches.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Not that excited about the WWE Network*



LordKain said:


> Me neither for the simple facts that I know that all the shows on the network are going to edited and not the original broadcast versions. That alone has turned me off wanting to buy that and I hate today's product with a passion. Not only that but there's bound to be a shit load bugs in the network as well.


Actually the shows are apparently going to be unedited.


----------



## theyocarea (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: Not that excited about the WWE Network*

From my post on the sticky about the network.



theyocarea said:


> I'd consider myself more of a casual fan and I'm definitely getting the network. I've watched on and off for the last 5-6 years but the main problem I always had was I wouldn't watch the PPV's because other then 1-3 a year they are absolutely not worth $55. So I would watch smackdown and raw in which all they do is pretty much build to their up coming PPV, but if you arnt watching the PPV's than I felt I missed out on the important things, who wants to watch weeks of a build up with no pay off? Not I.
> 
> So now I only have to pay $10 a month for the PPV's plus everything else it offers, I'm sold and the network will actually make me a bigger fan. In the past I probably would have ordered every PPV if it was only $10 each. I can imagine this must be a dream for the fans that order most if not all the PPV's. And yeah I could stream, but I could have streamed before and just didn't, I'll pay $10 for convenience so I can watch it on my Xbox and both my kids can watch it in their rooms on their game systems. For me I thinks its fantastic and I can't wait.


----------



## cazwell (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Not that excited about the WWE Network*

Just saw the post above, is the release after EC just for US residents then? I remember reading something about that a couple of weeks back but didn't know much into detail.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Not that excited about the WWE Network*



TheGMofGods said:


> Actually the shows are apparently going to be unedited.


How's that possible? Especially the old WWF stuff?

I'm expecting nothing but chopped up matches, dubbed themes and blurred logos just like what on all the WWE released DVD's especially there later ones.


----------



## davidrob612 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: Not that excited about the WWE Network*

If anyone buys Wrestlemania and DOESN'T buy the WWE Network, you are managing you finanaces wrong. It actually $5 cheaper than the HD version of WMXXX. It pays for itself the minute Wrestlemania XXX airs.


----------



## davidrob612 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: Not that excited about the WWE Network*



LordKain said:


> How's that possible? Especially the old WWF stuff?


They said it will be unedited, they will have a TV-14 rating on the racier WWF stuff.


----------



## cazwell (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Not that excited about the WWE Network*

Scrap what I said above looked at the corporate website and it states end of 2014/early 2015 for UK. Different question if anyone knows.. why so late for people like myself in the UK?


----------



## mike10dude (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: Not that excited about the WWE Network*



davidrob612 said:


> They said it will be unedited, they will have a TV-14 rating on the racier WWF stuff.


they reached some sort of a deal with the world wildlife Federation a while ago


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Not that excited about the WWE Network*



davidrob612 said:


> They said it will be unedited, they will have a TV-14 rating on the racier WWF stuff.


What about there old PPV's? There's a reason why the WWE dubbed over Hogan's WM 1 entrance theme with "Real American" instead of Eye Of The Tiger which was Hogan's original theme.


----------



## davidrob612 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: Not that excited about the WWE Network*



LordKain said:


> What about there old PPV's? There's a reason why the WWE dubbed over Hogan's WM 1 entrance theme with "Real American" instead of Eye Of The Tiger which was Hogan's original theme.


For licensing reasons, they will most likely have to do stuff like that. Also Over the Edge where Owen Hart was killed won't be on there, or so I heard. Still haven't looked at the list of the PPV's.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Not that excited about the WWE Network*

Honestly I can't wait to see some of the old Nitro episodes, I'm going to have probably a month or two where I'm going to be really lazy.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Not that excited about the WWE Network*

The only problem i have with the Network is that when it hits OZ, theres no way it will cost $9.99 a month. I bet it costs at least 20.


----------



## youmakemeleery (May 27, 2013)

*Re: Not that excited about the WWE Network*

I'm excited for the WWE network, because I actually still enjoy wrestling, WWE, and appreciate good values.


----------



## split_spades (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: Not that excited about the WWE Network*

I'd be up for it if u lived in the states. For one, if you buy most of the PPVs it would def be worth signing up. How much are the PPV's at the minute?


----------



## kevin_nash (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: Not that excited about the WWE Network*



LawyerLarry said:


> I'm the opposite. I've been putting off buying a PS4, but I think I may buy one this weekend to watch the WWE Network on. My laptop computer gets tons of pop-ups and I don't want to have to deal with that.


Adblock will solve that problem immediately and for free.


----------



## cpuguy18 (May 13, 2011)

*Re: Not that excited about the WWE Network*



LordKain said:


> How's that possible? Especially the old WWF stuff?
> 
> I'm expecting nothing but chopped up matches, dubbed themes and blurred logos just like what on all the WWE released DVD's especially there later ones.


wwe and the world wildlife fund came to an agreement they don't have to blur the logos anymore.


----------



## BallsBalogna (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Not that excited about the WWE Network*



davidrob612 said:


> For licensing reasons, they will most likely have to do stuff like that. Also Over the Edge where Owen Hart was killed won't be on there, or so I heard. Still haven't looked at the list of the PPV's.


Yes it will.

Here's one of many articles discussing how they will handle Over The Edge


----------



## プロレス (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: Not that excited about the WWE Network*

The ECW and WCW PPVs in HD will be worth it to me. I mean $10 a month really isn't that much. At least not for me. I don't know about everyone else's financial stability. It will also be convenient for me to be able to watch it all on my tv instead of having to be hunched over my computer like usual.



Rick_James said:


> Honestly I can't wait to see some of the old Nitro episodes, I'm going to have probably a month or two where I'm going to be really lazy.


I don't think they will have Nitro shows will they? I know they will have every WCW PPV and that Monday Night Wars series but not full episodes of Nitro


----------



## cpuguy18 (May 13, 2011)

*Re: Not that excited about the WWE Network*

Didn't watch too much WCW and I've never seen a ECW PPV i tried watching one but the video quality was too bad and I'm excited to watch every new PPV in HD instead of illegally streaming it with shit quality.


----------



## IT'S VADER TIME (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: Not that excited about the WWE Network*

$10 a month to watch every WWE, ECW, and WCW PPV there has ever been, plus all the new PPV's, plus old episodes of raw, Smackdown, nitro, and thunder, plus all the other stuff they are gonna add as far as original programming if it is even a moderate success? What in the world is there to complain about? You people are spoiled, Vince McMahon is offering to open up the vault and give us all this footage he's been acquiring over the years for $10 measly dollars a month and you aren't excited?! Are you sure you're even fans of wrestling? Today's product isn't the best, that's why this Network is going to be so great. If a shitty Raw comes on TV Monday night, I now have the option to flip on the network and dial up a Raw from a great year like 2004 or Smackdown in 2003 and watch that instead. I can understand not everyone has $10 to spare every month and that's okay, but most people who can afford a computer and internet access to post on this forum can afford $10 to get this network.

Just think about if this is successful and he starts adding old Mid South, World Class, or Crocket Promotions NWA stuff? Only thing better would be if he someone managed to purchase the old Memphis stuff.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

maybe im being a dumbass but where do u find the wwe app on playstation 3? im at the playstation store and don't see it anywhere.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

PowerandGlory said:


> maybe im being a dumbass but where do u find the wwe app on playstation 3? im at the playstation store and don't see it anywhere.


Most likely not available until launch, which is Monday.


----------



## Sugnid (Feb 11, 2010)

> WWE is looking to expand around the globe with the Network "or parts of our Network". In other words, depending on local TV deals, some content may be blacked out in certain areas of the world.


Source: f4wonline.com

That to me says that us UK fans will more than likely get shafted when it comes to the PPV''s.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Not that excited about the WWE Network*



GNR4LIFE said:


> The only problem i have with the Network is that when it hits OZ, theres no way it will cost $9.99 a month. I bet it costs at least 20.


It's all relative. Most iTunes albums cost $16.99 in Australia and the minimum wage in Aus is $16.37/hr.. you guys will survive


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Any US wrestling fan who can afford this and doesn't buy it is a damn fool imo, especially when the rest of the world have to wait another damn year to get our hands on it. So much amazing content for that ridiculous price. You may hate Vince McMahon but is he ever offering you his life's work for $10 a month. Absolute madness not to take him up on it.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Not that excited about the WWE Network*



davidrob612 said:


> If anyone buys Wrestlemania and DOESN'T buy the WWE Network, you are managing you finanaces wrong. It actually $5 cheaper than the HD version of WMXXX. It pays for itself the minute Wrestlemania XXX airs.


That's why I can't afford to not buy into it since Wrestlemania is the only one I buy every year.

To not have to go on a hunt for a stream for the other PPV's and to have the on my TV is going to be glorious.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

What the ppl need to do is DVD all the ppvs & sell them on here for the guys how can't get it or can't afford it for a fair price 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## mindsmack51883 (Feb 14, 2014)

The WWE Network app showed up in the Roku Channel Store tonight, and as soon as I saw it, I popped like a madman.

Never has so little gotten such a big reaction.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Was just on my PS4 and noticed they have the WWE Network app on there. 

Seriously can't wait until monday, man i'm probably gonna be up till 4am that night.


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

Is the network still available on Apple TV? I've been reading conflicting reports.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I just don't see why they don't launch it Sunday afternoon and have the EC be the first ppv to stream on there as a test to see how well it works before they try it with WM.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Anyone else think its stupid to launch it at 11 pm at night? I mean all the shit on there people are wanting to watch, i mean damn the least they could have done was launch it at like 2 or 3 pm. Not alot of people will be able to watch anything till the next damn day since they're launching it at almost midnight.
> 
> I just don't see why they don't launch it Sunday afternoon and have the EC be the first ppv to stream on there as a test to see how well it works before they try it with WM. Debuting it after Raw at 11:00pm just seems weird.


The Network will be launching at 9am Monday.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Ok so what is needed to make it work on my ps3 I heard a hdmi cord is needed for a ps3 true or what

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

cookiepuss said:


> The Network will be launching at 9am Monday.


Really? I coulda swore the announcers have been saying directly after Raw on Feb 24th the network will launch.

Okay just looked in the FAQ's and you're right, i just always thought they said it would launch after Raw. Well i still say they should launch it with EC on Sunday as a test for the streaming of live ppvs. Its really risky to use WM as the first ppv streamed on there, if shit goes wrong WWE is gonna be bombarded with a shit storm and the network will get some serious hate.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

The app is up to install on the ps3


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

So do I need a hdmi cord for the ps3 or not iamloco724. On the WWE network preview the bellas said I need one but Idk do I'm looking for a answer

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

96powerstroker said:


> So do I need a hdmi cord for the ps3 or not iamloco724. On the WWE network preview the bellas said I need one but Idk do I'm looking for a answer
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You need hdmi to view it in hd you shouldn't need it to use it as long as you have some sort of video connection


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

- Encore for new episodes of RAW and SmackDown will not be made available on the WWE Network. The WWE Network FAQ mentions that only “the Best of Raw and SmackDown from 2012 and 2013 will be available on WWE Network.”

- Potential subscribers of the WWE Network will not have to wait for Raw to end to sign up. WWE will be excepting new subscriptions Monday morning at 9AMEST


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> - Encore for new episodes of RAW and SmackDown will not be made available on the WWE Network. The WWE Network FAQ mentions that only “the Best of Raw and SmackDown from 2012 and 2013 will be available on WWE Network.”
> 
> - Potential subscribers of the WWE Network will not have to wait for Raw to end to sign up. WWE will be excepting new subscriptions Monday morning at 9AMEST


Where is that first part from because at the announcement they said it would go up right after the post show and also in screen shots there is a section called raw and SD replays


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

Got it from prowrestling . com


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> Got it from prowrestling . com



Says replays right on the main network page on WWE.com


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

Btw also in the press release from this week In addition to live and original programming, fans will have access to the most comprehensive WWE video-on-demand library the instant they subscribe. WWE Network will offer all WWE, WCW and ECW pay-per-views as well as encores of Raw and SmackDown® totaling more than 1,500 hours of video on demand at launch. .


----------



## GEOLINK (Oct 24, 2011)

Hopefully they'll give us like 10 minutes after Raw is over to head over to the Network and watch it in time.

Would be dumb to start the post-show immediately after Raw is over and everyone misses the beginning.


----------



## JamesPondo (Feb 1, 2014)

How many subscribers will this get, realistically speaking? 

I read WWE need/want one million for it to break even, but that is perhaps nearing 20% of their US audience. Additionally, even in the golden age I do not remember a PPV attracting one million buys in North America. And it is a long time since WWE was cool.

Another issue must be it NOT being an actual network on television like they announced originally. I've read enquirers to purchase the network have been confused by this. If WWE's majority viewership (surprisingly) consists of older viewers (35+), then this is surely the least likely demographic to want to watch via Apps and HDMI cables. The older viewer usually likes to watch television by traditional means.

How much will this hurt WWE if subscription only reaches 300,000 (estimating the die-hard who purchase the PPVs) by the time WM 30 rolls around? Especially if more providers drop the WWE PPVs.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

iamloco724 said:


> Says replays right on the main network page on WWE.com


See - http://www.wwe.com/help#twelve


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Ok sweet I don't care really for hd as long as I can check it out.

Think of it like for the casual fan who only gets wrestlemania Vince is offering 5 other ppvs for the same price as just mania. Your a idiot if u don't buy it cause u get everything most can want 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

GEOLINK said:


> Hopefully they'll give us like 10 minutes after Raw is over to head over to the Network and watch it in time.
> 
> Would be dumb to start the post-show immediately after Raw is over and everyone misses the beginning.



I'm hoping that the network carries what happens when the USA Network cameras go off the air. It wouldn't be hard to have a device going around 11 so that way the feed kicks on automatically.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

96powerstroker said:


> Ok sweet I don't care really for hd as long as I can check it out.
> 
> Think of it like for the casual fan who only gets wrestlemania Vince is offering 5 other ppvs for the same price as just mania. Your a idiot if u don't buy it cause u get everything most can want
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You're not an "idiot" if you don't buy it. A lot of people just don't see the point of subscribing to watch pro wrestling. Just isn't important enough for them. They need 1 million people to be convinced to pay money to stream wrestling only. It will be a tough sell over the course of a year. I don't worry about the 6 month mark. I worry about the 1 year mark.


----------



## Caleb Crotchshot (Apr 21, 2013)

I guess as i am in the UK i will have to see if i can get it using a proxy or browser extension somehow once it goes live.

Bad times!


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

So are we not allowed to sign up for the network till Raw is off the air?


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

Will the replays last a week, a few days, or forever?


----------



## Baron Von Stevie (Feb 13, 2014)

The Devil and God said:


> So are we not allowed to sign up for the network till Raw is off the air?


You can sign up (and it goes up) at 9:00 AM EST on February 24th.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

D.M.N. said:


> See - http://www.wwe.com/help#twelve


Watch the announcement video and go to 39:12 around there raw replay is mentioned

plus right at the bottom of this page it says it too http://www.wwe.com/wwenetwork

pretty sure i have heard it elsewhere as well


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

I just downloaded the WWE Network APP on my PS3 I can't wait for Monday


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Baron Von Stevie said:


> You can sign up (and it goes up) at 9:00 AM EST on February 24th.


Okay thanks for letting me know.


----------



## mindsmack51883 (Feb 14, 2014)

I hope they do end up putting _Raw _replays on the WWE Network, and I especially hope those replays end up being the 90 (jam packed!) minute version that's on Hulu Plus every week. I've been watching the 90 minute version of _Raw _for about a year now, and all things considered, it's a much easier show to stay invested in. If the WWE Network goes the same route, I'll probably cancel my Hulu Plus subscription.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

Will the replays last a week, a few days or forever?


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

I just hoping there is actual replays otherwise the information i posted is very misleading if they are just talking about past raws and smackdowns


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So is this wrong or am i right? 60 $ for 6 months and so it's $120 a year?


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Nov 12, 2011)

*How Many Subscribers Do You Think WWE Will Get?*

After the network has gone international and been so for over 6 months, how many subscribers do you think it'll have and do you think the network will flop?


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

If I ever get unlimited internet usage,I'm for sure getting WWE Network.

Also...I can really see WWE having longer contracts for the WWE Network in the future. Probably just testing it at first(incase something does go wrong,they won't have to refund a 1-2 year contract) but once international launches too, they'll probably have 1,2,3 year and so on contracts. Longer they lock people into contracts, the more money they'll make, especially if those people one day do tune out of WWE, their money will still be going towards WWE Network until the contract is up. Even smarter if it's not like phone companies so people can't opt out and just pay something, they'll be stuck with the contract the whole time.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

Will the network have old school stuff beside the payperviews?


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> Will the network have old school stuff beside the payperviews?


Yes tons of content, at launch its only a fraction of what will be on the network they will be adding so much older content


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

iamloco724 said:


> Yes tons of content, at launch its only a fraction of what will be on the network they will be adding so much older content


How do you know?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: How Many Subscribers Do You Think WWE Will Get?*

Not many more than buy PPV's. You look at most of their audience for Raw, their big show. MOST of the audience of the 4 million people they have, does not buy PPV's, including WrestleMania, and the people who just want WrestleMania and nothing else will still get WrestleMania for either the same price, or illegally, without locking themselves into a contract. 1 million people buy WrestleMania, 25%. That's the BIG show, you get past WrestleMania and the percentage is even lower. 

If you're not hardcore enough to buy PPV's already, if you're already adjusted to just watching the tv and not the PPV's, you're probably not gonna care about the archives, that's a niche thing, going back and watching old wrestling. The PPV's are the big hook, that's why they're so cheap. So basically I see it being a huge flop. Not an XFL level flop that goes away immediately, but for the life of me, I can't see it working, and when they've resigned themselves to its failure, GOOD LUCK trying to re-adjust the fans to paying $60 for PPV's, you've opened Pandora's Box.


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: How Many Subscribers Do You Think WWE Will Get?*

I see it being a huge success unless you get assholes who get the bright idea to not order it and just use a buddies account. Pretty much the same thing with Netflix but not a good. I think it'll work though.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: How Many Subscribers Do You Think WWE Will Get?*

Last 3 Wrestlemania got over a million buys, this is priced 6 times less so I see it getting maybe double that many buyers. About 2 million.


----------



## xhbkx (Jun 28, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> So is this wrong or am i right? 60 $ for 6 months and so it's $120 a year?


Is 60 + 60 = 120? Then yes.


----------



## Joker King (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: How Many Subscribers Do You Think WWE Will Get?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Not many more than buy PPV's. You look at most of their audience for Raw, their big show. MOST of the audience of the 4 million people they have, does not buy PPV's, including WrestleMania, and the people who just want WrestleMania and nothing else will still get WrestleMania for either the same price, or illegally, without locking themselves into a contract. *1 million people buy WrestleMania,* 25%. That's the BIG show, you get past WrestleMania and the percentage is even lower.
> 
> If you're not hardcore enough to buy PPV's already, if you're already adjusted to just watching the tv and not the PPV's, you're probably not gonna care about the archives, that's a niche thing, going back and watching old wrestling. The PPV's are the big hook, that's why they're so cheap. So basically I see it being a huge flop.


It's not even 1 million. 1 million buys is including international buys, last year they drew 650,000 buys in domestic buys and even that includes Canada and puerto rico. Basically north american buys alone for WM barely touches 500K. 

I agree with your post overall, although wouldn't go as far as calling it a huge flop. They might still break even all things considered with the lower prices and all. But chances of big success are really slim.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: How Many Subscribers Do You Think WWE Will Get?*

1,500,000 - 2,000,000 but that's just a shot in the dark.


----------



## Baron Von Stevie (Feb 13, 2014)

xhbkx said:


> Is 60 + 60 = 120? Then yes.


Just to clarify something, you don't pay the $60 up front. It's still $10 per month, but you have to agree to a 6 month commitment.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: How Many Subscribers Do You Think WWE Will Get?*

Millions...


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: How Many Subscribers Do You Think WWE Will Get?*

In north america i think 500k is their ceiling.


----------



## RMis2VULGAR (Nov 18, 2013)

so you can't opt out of the 6 months after you've committed correct? also does anyone know what the deal is with this 1 week free trial?


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: How Many Subscribers Do You Think WWE Will Get?*

IDK, but I figure a lot. If people are willing to buy shitty PPV's (BattleGround, Payback and etc) for *$60 just so they can watch it **one time out of the month*, then I'm sure those same people will be gladly to churn out a measly $10 a month, to get PPVs along with WWE's entire collection of archive dating all the back to the Golden Era. 

I mean look at this forum, and see how many people payed $10 just to get a fuckin badge above their name that says ''Lifetime Member''. If people (in general) are willing to pay $10 for something so miniscule, then I'm positive they wouldn't mind buying something for the same price, that gives you access to a entire library of material.

In 6 months times, I'll say over a million.


----------



## Baron Von Stevie (Feb 13, 2014)

RMis2VULGAR said:


> so you can't opt out of the 6 months after you've committed correct?


Correct, it's to insure that they don't have people subscribing for a month, just for a PPV, then canceling their subscription.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: How Many Subscribers Do You Think WWE Will Get?*

When it opens in the US it will go up to a couple 100,000 I'd say. In terms of internationally though it would have to depend on the review from the NA fans. If they shit on it big time then possibly 3/400k or so, if it's great then maybe 5/600k +


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> How do you know?



Because they want to keep subscribers and the #1 request by subscribers will be additional old content.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

RMis2VULGAR said:


> so you can't opt out of the 6 months after you've committed correct? also does anyone know what the deal is with this 1 week free trial?


I'm not entirely sure, but it's probably just a week extra added onto the 6 months. So it'd basically be like the contract starts from March(so by the end of August,it'd be time to renew the network)


----------



## tonykegger (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: How Many Subscribers Do You Think WWE Will Get?*

It's hard for me to predict the exact number, but I think it will be higher than expected. I NEVER order PPVs and I will be signing up for the Network on day 1. One of my co-workers is also planning to sign-up and I got another co-worker thinking of signing up just to see WrestleMania and some of the old PPVs. It's a no-brainer for fans who consistently watches and a maybe for fans who only watch the major events like Royal Rumble and WrestleMania. I really think WWE will easily beat whatever number they projected.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: How Many Subscribers Do You Think WWE Will Get?*

The only money WWE has ever gotten out of me was for 2 video games. I have never paid for a PPV or any other merchandise. 

I am willing to pay for the WWE NEtwork if it comes with all their archives and the PPVs and live episodes of the TV shows. If their servers hold up, I think this could go well for them.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: How Many Subscribers Do You Think WWE Will Get?*

500,000-1,000,000 is my guess.


----------



## MinistryDeadman95 (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: How Many Subscribers Do You Think WWE Will Get?*

I can see it raking in about 750,000 the first week or 2, then another 250,000-500,000 over the next several months, so I put 1m-1.5m after the 6 month mark.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: How Many Subscribers Do You Think WWE Will Get?*

I see 10,000,000+ is on poll. Imagine if that really happened, I could see it now......



*DID YOU KNOW?*

The WWE network has more subscribers than Hulu and Amazon Instant Video combined?

:vince3​


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: How Many Subscribers Do You Think WWE Will Get?*

Well they have 2 Million Subs so probably by the end of this year WWE will have 3 Mil. Subs
and in 10 year they might reach 10 mil. subs


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: How Many Subscribers Do You Think WWE Will Get?*

Assuming everyone who has downloaded the WWE APP would subscribe, that's 800k gauranteed, plus another 200K subs should be reasonable expectation. They can hit the million subscribers and break even short term fairly easily, however long term don't know if they can see profits.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: How Many Subscribers Do You Think WWE Will Get?*

I think they might get around one and a half million.


----------



## HOFer Pete Gas (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: How Many Subscribers Do You Think WWE Will Get?*

I wonder what the B/E is on the network


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: How Many Subscribers Do You Think WWE Will Get?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> and when they've resigned themselves to its failure, GOOD LUCK trying to re-adjust the fans to paying $60 for PPV's, you've opened Pandora's Box.


This is the big thing. They're setting themselves up for total disaster if this thing fails. No ones gonna pay 60 bucks, even 30 (what i have to pay) after 12, 18 months of paying 10 bucks, nobody.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: How Many Subscribers Do You Think WWE Will Get?*

Probably more than who signed up for Obamacare


----------



## tonykegger (Apr 18, 2012)

Was it always announced that the WWE Network would go live at 9:00 AM ET? I thought it was supposed to go live five minutes after RAW ended.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Steph said in a recent interview that there are no plans for replays of Raw or Smackdown! on the Network. However, they still advertise that there will be replays on their Network site. fpalm


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

The only real problem I see WWE having is in 2/3 years time when all the older fans have watched all the old stuff that they wanted to see, they'll probably lose out on maybe 100,000 or so annual subscribers world wide but that shouldn't hurt them to bad as long as they keep a main core of just under a million per year. I can't wait for it to hit the UK.


----------



## MisterAntony (Feb 23, 2014)

*WWE Sportscenter*

With the WWE Network launching tomorrow, they have announced their programming lineup. It includes both a Raw and Smackdown post show, called "Backstage Pass", which will air directly after each episode of SD & Raw. They will also have "Pre-Shows" for both episodes. They will provide analysis of the night's action, as well as interviews backstage.

What would you like to see during these pre/post shows?
For the post shows, I'd be interested in seeing a ticker, similar to other post shows. Have a scrolling bar of the results of the matches, as well as the inclusion of Tweets, such as how they're shown on their respective episodes. Tweets from superstars. I'd also like to see some sort of 3 Stars segment. The three best moments, best performers, and it MAY be stretching it, but what if they showed the "Dark Match" as well? They could use them as a storyline advancement - "Following Raw last week, on Backstage Pass, Kane came out and Chokeslammed Daniel Bryan." Something was done similar many years ago when Hogan was Mr. America and he un-masked after SD, and they showed it on Raw. 

It can be done to get more people to tune in to Backstage Pass, as well as advance storylines. Personally, I can't wait for the launch, because this is going to be actually going to be interesting to see.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

It's a pretty cool idea. Maybe it will cause them to fuck off with the recaps during Raw itself, but we will see.


----------



## HOFer Pete Gas (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: WWE Sportscenter*

I am cautiously hopeful about the WWE Network, and of course I am all in for the first 6 months. They are going to need more original programming than what they currently have scheduled in order to be successful in the long term.


----------



## tonykegger (Apr 18, 2012)

Was it always announced that the WWE Network would go live at 9:00 AM ET? I thought it was supposed to go live five minutes after RAW ended.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

It's a really good idea, I would like to see something like this.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

tonykegger said:


> Was it always announced that the WWE Network would go live at 9:00 AM ET? I thought it was supposed to go live five minutes after RAW ended.


It was first announced that it was going to be at 11:05, immediately after Raw goes off the air. This is probably the pre-show we were supposed to get a year ago or so that they intended to air on Yahoo and a couple of other outlets.


----------



## thebat2 (Mar 6, 2010)

The thing that confuses me is that the wwe app still has one of the elements of the channel as having encores of Raw and Smackdown. I had thought the faq was referring to the really old raw and smackdowns that took place before this network so i'm still confused.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

tonykegger said:


> Was it always announced that the WWE Network would go live at 9:00 AM ET? I thought it was supposed to go live five minutes after RAW ended.


I think people can sign up starting from 9am, but it doesn't go live until after raw?


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

dxbender said:


> I think people can sign up starting from 9am, but it doesn't go live until after raw?


It's going live a half an hour before Raw with a pre-show.


----------



## Neil_totally (Jul 31, 2011)

Anyone here already purchased/signed up? I've been trying to do it for the last hour, and totally can't find anywhere to actually sign up for it? 

Anyone else?

Also, according to WWE.com, it starts broadcasting monday at 9am.

EDIT: their website has it as being purchasable from last monday. i don't understand, someone who already has it, please help me out!


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

Neil_totally said:


> Anyone here already purchased/signed up? I've been trying to do it for the last hour, and totally can't find anywhere to actually sign up for it?
> 
> Anyone else?
> 
> ...


You can't sign up for it until 9 AM tomorrow. You can create an account now with wwe.com like you would for their shop and use those credentials tomorrow morning. It would only be a few clicks as opposed to filling out any fields.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

YouThinkUKnowMe said:


> It's going live a half an hour before Raw with a pre-show.


it will be live streaming and on demand at 9am


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

Neil_totally said:


> Anyone here already purchased/signed up? I've been trying to do it for the last hour, and totally can't find anywhere to actually sign up for it?
> 
> Anyone else?
> 
> ...





iamloco724 said:


> it will be live streaming and on demand at 9am


Yes, but the first live program hits a half hour before Raw. Initially it was supposed to be at 11:05 right at the end of Raw.


----------



## Caleb Crotchshot (Apr 21, 2013)

So being in the UK i set up a "US" PSN account using an US address etc on my PS3. So i have been able to download the Network app. I assume though that once i try to login tomorrow they will recognize and block my UK IP address, or are they stupid enough to fall for it?


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

Caleb Crotchshot said:


> So being in the UK i set up a "US" PSN account using an US address etc on my PS3. So i have been able to download the Network app. I assume though that once i try to login tomorrow they will recognize and block my UK IP address, or are they stupid enough to fall for it?



If you've ordered anything from the WWE shop and have a CC and address on file, use that (I'm guessing you'll need a valid CC card even for the free trial). Your only other option is to try something that tricks the site into thinking you're in the US and hoping that it'll take a UK based addy.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Where do I create my account for WWE network? I know it's not up until 9 but I want to make a profile and everything so I can quickly sign up.


----------



## Neil_totally (Jul 31, 2011)

Haha, I've spent the entire day thinking we were already in March. Shite mind-calendar skills.
Looking forward to old RAW & NITRO at the gym instead of the shit channels they show.


----------



## Caleb Crotchshot (Apr 21, 2013)

YouThinkUKnowMe said:


> If you've ordered anything from the WWE shop and have a CC and address on file, use that (I'm guessing you'll need a valid CC card even for the free trial). Your only other option is to try something that tricks the site into thinking you're in the US and hoping that it'll take a UK based addy.


I cant see them going round to blocking people trying to pay with a UK registered credit/debit card address


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

cmiller4642 said:


> Where do I create my account for WWE network? I know it's not up until 9 but I want to make a profile and everything so I can quickly sign up.


http://shop.wwe.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-wwe-Site/default/Account-StartRegister


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

Caleb Crotchshot said:


> I cant see them going round to blocking people trying to pay with a UK registered credit/debit card address



I was able to get NHL Gamecenter here in the states by using tunlr's dns which takes my computer "out of the country" so to speak. My billing info was all in the US but I still got the international rate which is much cheaper. 

http://tunlr.net/


It's very simple. Worth a shot.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Am I the only one expecting WWE to have a "Did you know" fact being something like:

"Did you know that with the launch of the WWE Network,it's available to over 300M people? That's more than any channel on USA television!"


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

New details up in first post showing how you can download the Network outside of the US on your PS3.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Just downloaded the WWE Network App :mark:

Now if only one of you fine people will let me use your account starting tomorrow night...


----------



## FenceMan (Feb 6, 2014)

Hope streaming quality of network is better than WWE.com ppv stream because this sucks right now.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

I don't know if this will work 100% however there is hope for people outside the US on the Playstation to be able to access the network, as long as of course you pay by *Paypal* as part of your subscription (which is international).

All you'll need to do (I think) is be able to access the US PSN Store where the app will be located to download and create a US account as follows :






I really hope that this can work for some people, until of course you can then get the app once it's launched in your country, the only thing to consider is it's a 6 months sign up, so if for whatever reason this doesn't work or stops working at some point, you'll still no doubt be paying for the network over the 6 months due to contract.

I hope this helps for anyone outside of the US.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> New details up in first post showing how you can download the Network outside of the US on your PS3.


Oh, I've just seen this, well I hope my last post helps anyway


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Based on EC have you changed your mind on the WWE Network*

based on EC have you changed your mind on the WWE Network.

For me, i was going to get it, but since DB lost yet again, I am not getting the network, enough is enough. Its a joke they are going with Batista vs Orton for the main event title match based on the reactions tonight to daniel bryan, batista and Orton.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: based on EC have you changed your mind on the WWE Network*

I'm with you my friend.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: based on EC have you changed your mind on the WWE Network*

I'm waiting till after the Chicago Raw to make my decision.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: based on EC have you changed your mind on the WWE Network*

Nope. Still getting it. Just because they don't move storylines in the way I would like them to doesn't mean I don't enjoy watching. The Walking Dead did that plague storyline this season, and I hate plague storylines, but I still watch.


----------



## tor187 (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: based on EC have you changed your mind on the WWE Network*

They're not going with Batista vs Orton at WM 30. There's just no way. The crowd would hijack that match worse than they have any other match in the past. It would be a complete disaster.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: based on EC have you changed your mind on the WWE Network*



tor187 said:


> They're not going with Batista vs Orton at WM 30. There's just no way. The crowd would hijack that match worse than they have any other match in the past. It would be a complete disaster.


I dont see how they can change it, unless DB gets a title shot on Raw tomorrow and wins.

Until things change I am not getting the network.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: based on EC have you changed your mind on the WWE Network*

Fuck no. You can't beat a price of $9.99 a months for all the PPVs and WWE's entire collection of shows and previous PPV's dating all the way back to the beginning of time. Just because I don't agree with how a storyline is progressing, doesn't mean I'm going to bitch about it and give up the opportunity to watch over 1500 hrs of wrestling material from all era, for a cheap price.

The Main Event for WrestleManiaXXX could be JoJo vs Brie Bella for all I care, and I'll still buy the WWE network.


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: based on EC have you changed your mind on the WWE Network*

I'll get the Network anyways. That Shield/Wyatt match deserves my money.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: based on EC have you changed your mind on the WWE Network*



*Eternity* said:


> Fuck no. You can't beat a price of $9.99 a months for all the PPVs and WWE's entire collection of shows and PPvs dating all the way back to the beginning of time. Just because I don't agree with how a storyline is progressing, doesn't mean I'm going to give up the opportunity to watch over 1500 hrs of wrestling material from all era, for a cheap price.
> 
> The Main Event for WrestleManiaXXX could be JoJo vs Brie Bella for all I care, and I'll still buy the WWE network.


Most of the stuff on the network is already on youtube. Its basically just a way to made my voice hurt to the WWE that they are not getting by $120 a year. If enough people do that, maybe they will change, especially since more and more cable companies may start dropping their PPVs like dish and comcast already have.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: based on EC have you changed your mind on the WWE Network*

LOL crybabies.

Grow up and give Vince your money, you know you want to.


----------



## Elvis_25 (Feb 17, 2014)

You get all what they are offering you on WWEO.net anyway for free.


----------



## The Black Mirror (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: based on EC have you changed your mind on the WWE Network*



*Eternity* said:


> Fuck no. You can't beat a price of $9.99 a months for all the PPVs and WWE's entire collection of shows and previous PPV's dating all the way back to the beginning of time. Just because I don't agree with how a storyline is progressing, doesn't mean I'm going to bitch about it and give up the opportunity to watch over 1500 hrs of wrestling material from all era, for a cheap price.
> 
> The Main Event for WrestleManiaXXX could be JoJo vs Brie Bella for all I care, and I'll still buy the WWE network.


*This. Exactly this. Thank you!*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: based on EC have you changed your mind on the WWE Network*



tor187 said:


> They're not going with Batista vs Orton at WM 30. There's just no way. The crowd would hijack that match worse than they have any other match in the past. It would be a complete disaster.


Agreed...the match would be on of the worst Mania matches in history..and hijacked by thousands :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: based on EC have you changed your mind on the WWE Network*

I'm definitely getting the WWE network. $9.99 for all ppvs, their entire on-demand library and all past ppvs ever. Can't beat that.


----------



## Finlay12 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: based on EC have you changed your mind on the WWE Network*

Just because the current product is shit doesnt stop me from paing 10 dollars to watch the glory days of wrestling Like WCW and ECW.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: based on EC have you changed your mind on the WWE Network*

If I could i'd get it, I don't even care apart the current PPVs i'd use it for old shows.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: based on EC have you changed your mind on the WWE Network*

So basically cause your favourite didn't win a match, you're not getting the network out of spite right?

lol, each to their own I guess, I'll still get it and enjoy it for sure.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: based on EC have you changed your mind on the WWE Network*

LOL At those who were and now aren't.. how ridiculous.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: based on EC have you changed your mind on the WWE Network*



BlackaryDaggery said:


> LOL At those who were and now aren't.. how ridiculous.


How is it ridiculous? People on this forum always say well if you are not happy with the product they why buy PPVs or what not.

So now since some people are not happy with the product, they are not going to buy the network, and now that is ridiculous?

Until things change, I am simply not getting it.


----------



## Georgiaboy04 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: based on EC have you changed your mind on the WWE Network*

I'm getting it just so I can relive my childhood. The product has really got bad since Rumble 2013. Here's to hoping they have the old Raw's,Nitro's,SNME,Clash of champions, and WCW Saturday night one can hope right?


----------



## Quintana (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: based on EC have you changed your mind on the WWE Network*

There are 8 people here lying their ass off.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: based on EC have you changed your mind on the WWE Network*



DCR said:


> LOL crybabies.
> 
> Grow up and give Vince your money, you know you want to.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: based on EC have you changed your mind on the WWE Network*

They had the opportunity to shake things up tonight and they failed like they always do. No problem with Bryan losing, but they have the nerve to stick with Orton/Batista? Even if Bryan sneaks in somehow it won't be enough for me to order the show or even get the network. The way the card is shaping up they don't deserve my money. This is Wrestlemania XXX, not Summerslam.

Why should people fork over money to them when they continue to deliver an underwhelming, substandard, stale, pathetic "PG" product year in year out? How is that ridiculous?


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: based on EC have you changed your mind on the WWE Network*



Marv95 said:


> They had the opportunity to shake things up tonight and they failed like they always do. No problem with Bryan losing, but they have the nerve to stick with Orton/Batista? Even if Bryan sneaks in somehow it won't be enough for me to order the show or even get the network. The way the card is shaping up they don't deserve my money. This is Wrestlemania XXX, not Summerslam.
> 
> Why should people fork over money to them when they continue to deliver an underwhelming, substandard, stale, pathetic "PG" product year in year out? How is that ridiculous?


What I don't understand is why people would expect them to shake things up the night before the Network goes online? Seriously? Now.. if RAW tomorrow night isn't like.. over the moon with everything going operational... I'd be surprised. Post-show is going to need red meat of twists for the folks showing up to start the run-up sell to WM. 

One thing I'd find interesting is how soon tonights PPV will show up on the Network. I certainly wasn't going to buy it, knowing I'd get it as part of the sub . I would be highly surprised if the buy rate wasn't the lowest of the year.. particularly given that Dish and Comcast backed out.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: based on EC have you changed your mind on the WWE Network*



birthday_massacre said:


> How is it ridiculous? People on this forum always say well if you are not happy with the product they why buy PPVs or what not.
> 
> So now since some people are not happy with the product, they are not going to buy the network, and now that is ridiculous?
> 
> Until things change, I am simply not getting it.


You aren't getting it based on Bryan not winning on a B PPV, when it's inevitable he's going to be in the Mania main event, I'm 99% certain of it, therefore it's ridiculous.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: based on EC have you changed your mind on the WWE Network*



BlackaryDaggery said:


> You aren't getting it based on Bryan not winning on a B PPV, when it's inevitable he's going to be in the Mania main event, I'm 99% certain of it, therefore it's ridiculous.


No its based on how Bryan has been booked since beating Cena for the title.

If things change with that, then maybe I will get it. But its not just his booking. Its forcing Batista down our throat, still jobbing out shadow, and Ziggler as well, not to mention putting the titles on guys like the NAO.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: based on EC have you changed your mind on the WWE Network*

nope. I wasn't going to order the network and I'm still not.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

I was on the fence but after yet another unbearably predictable finish, Im OUT. Fuck WWE. Im not giving this company another dime. Fuck them and their network, and thier "wrestlemania". This shit has been building for about 10 years now. Fuck 'em... 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tha Rassler (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: based on EC have you changed your mind on the WWE Network*


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: based on EC have you changed your mind on the WWE Network*

what a bunch of babies the wwe network is 10 bucks a fucking month and you get unlimited access to pro wrestling content from attitude era to ppvs to monday night wars to hall of fame to original content shows and legend roundtables exclusive interviews,NXT,etc.

STFU already just cause bryan didn't win the wwe title on a throw away ppv


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: based on EC have you changed your mind on the WWE Network*

i have the internet. i'll stick with using that when i want to see a match. 

i wont be giving a dime to wwe until batista is no longer in the company.


----------



## Super Luigi World (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: based on EC have you changed your mind on the WWE Network*

I was never going to get it, because unlike anyone who's actually paying for that load of shit, I read the fine print.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: based on EC have you changed your mind on the WWE Network*

I don't know. I will wait to order till after class in the morning, hopefully letting the anger fade a little. but I am about done with this company.. the only reason I still want the network is the legacy programming.. fuck Wrestlemania and fuck their current shit.. but having every PPF in history and eventtually every Raw and Nitro and such is still tempting.


----------



## celticjobber (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: based on EC have you changed your mind on the WWE Network*



tailhook said:


> One thing I'd find interesting is how soon tonights PPV will show up on the Network. I certainly wasn't going to buy it, knowing I'd get it as part of the sub . I would be highly surprised if the buy rate wasn't the lowest of the year.. particularly given that Dish and Comcast backed out.


EC is supposedly on a month-delay before going on the network.


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: based on EC have you changed your mind on the WWE Network*



tor187 said:


> They're not going with Batista vs Orton at WM 30. There's just no way. The crowd would hijack that match worse than they have any other match in the past. It would be a complete disaster.


I think with Orton/Batista, they purposely want to outdo Lesnar/Goldberg...


----------



## Fandanceboy (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: based on EC have you changed your mind on the WWE Network*

Poll's lacking the option "I wasn't going to, but I'm getting it now"
Whatever your personal feelings on the matter, when you make a poll it needs to offer every option


----------



## Djbousquet (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: based on EC have you changed your mind on the WWE Network*

SHUT UP AND GIVE THEM YOUR 9.99 A MONTH ALREADY!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: based on EC have you changed your mind on the WWE Network*



Fandanceboy said:


> Poll's lacking the option "I wasn't going to, but I'm getting it now"
> Whatever your personal feelings on the matter, when you make a poll it needs to offer every option


Yeah I should have also added a wait and see option as well.
But with your suggestion those people would just put it in the I am going to get it option.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: based on EC have you changed your mind on the WWE Network*

i'm still getting it. Access to every ppv ever, plus future ones if I chose to watch. And I'm sure I'll find some entertainment through their new content that gets uploaded periodically. I mean, it's basically the netflix of wrestling we're getting...the EC ppv would never even come close to swaying me from getting the network, even if EC turned out to be three hours of Batista doing Vickie Guerrero in a bathtub. I was always going to get it b/c the value is simply just too good.


----------



## scorejockey (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: based on EC have you changed your mind on the WWE Network*

I always have thought the people who stream these things for free are the scummiest of the scum. If you don't want to pay, then don't watch it. What if your precious Bryan becomes champ and more people stream then pay for the network? They put a champ there for money, they don't care about your hurt ass. Working in the online industry, I find people who stream for free lower then bedbugs. Scums of the earth.


----------



## Rboogy (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: based on EC have you changed your mind on the WWE Network*

half these phonies are lying and will get the network.. seriously I would pay 10 bucks a month for the PPV's. I can see them free but the quality is such shit online.. I need my 1080 p damnit. No more football sundays so gotta look forward to WWE sundays more often.. I only used to stream the major PPVS online and not even worry about the little ones here and there.


----------



## HBK65 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: based on EC have you changed your mind on the WWE Network*



tor187 said:


> They're not going with Batista vs Orton at WM 30. There's just no way. The crowd would hijack that match worse than they have any other match in the past. It would be a complete disaster.


Yes they are, and if a couple handfuls of people want to piss away 75$ just to boo the main event they're welcome to do it. WWE gets the money and they get ejected, that's a win/win situation for Titan sports any way you look at it.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: based on EC have you changed your mind on the WWE Network*



celticjobber said:


> EC is supposedly on a month-delay before going on the network.


Eh.. like it really matters.. but thanks for the info.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: based on EC have you changed your mind on the WWE Network*

I was going to buy the Network regardless, so.


----------



## wwesuperstar (Feb 25, 2005)

The WWE Network App doesn't seem to be available for Xbox 360 right now...it's just the regular WWE app and for some reason it's not letting me log in.


----------



## Upgrayedd (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: based on EC have you changed your mind on the WWE Network*

I'm signing up for the one week free trial. If I like it I'll keep it, if not I'll cancel.


----------



## MyBloodyValentine (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: based on EC have you changed your mind on the WWE Network*



Upgrayedd said:


> I'm signing up for the one week free trial. If I like it I'll keep it, if not I'll cancel.


/thread


----------



## STAPintoanElboDrop (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: based on EC have you changed your mind on the WWE Network*

The results of this poll are serving to prove my theory. Thank you.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

wwesuperstar said:


> The WWE Network App doesn't seem to be available for Xbox 360 right now...it's just the regular WWE app and for some reason it's not letting me log in.


That sucks. I was planning on using it the most on my Xbox, too. :sad:


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

Not sure if this has been asked, the front page FAQ thing was very vague but will RAW air Live on WWE network? 

Can I Watch RAW directly through the network or do I have to still have the channel on my TV to watch that?


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

Raw will be on the USA network still.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

WWE.COM is down, there is no way there servers will be able to handle the demand.


----------



## FenceMan (Feb 6, 2014)

TakeMyGun said:


> WWE.COM is down, there is no way there servers will be able to handle the demand.


Was about to post this.

I watched EC via WWE.com PPV and the streaming quality was HORRIBLE and now WWE.com is down. This is not going to look good for a company whose chosen WMXXX main event superstar just got booed out of the building.

We will be lucky to even sign up, let alone use the damn thing today.

And before anyone gives me the "they hired the MLB people and it works great" tell me does MLB ever have a million people watching a game at the same time?


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

TakeMyGun said:


> WWE.COM is down, there is no way there servers will be able to handle the demand.


Figure they're doing some work for the launch. In fact the rest of the site works fine. 

http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwe-network-to-launch-feb-24-26174061


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

cmiller4642 said:


> Figure they're doing some work for the launch. In fact the rest of the site works fine.
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwe-network-to-launch-feb-24-26174061


oh wow, did not notice that, thanks for posting.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Less than 2 hours until epic Great Khali matches


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

They keep saying you can watch every PPV or whatever starting with WrestleMania 30... does that mean we can't watch every WrestleMania until after WM 30?

That probably sounds stupid but the way they deliver it in these commercials etc sound off.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

I wonder if any documentaries will launch today. I'm not counting on it and just expecting the past pay per views but I'm wondering if any more content will be on there. Maybe in March they'll add some more stuff


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


> They keep saying you can watch every PPV or whatever starting with WrestleMania 30... does that mean we can't watch every WrestleMania until after WM 30?
> 
> That probably sounds stupid but the way they deliver it in these commercials etc sound off.


Every _live_ PPV starting with WM 30. They've already listed the the 400 or so past PPV's that would be available on demand at launch.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Not long left now!


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

:mark::mark: man I'm gonna tired when I go into work but can't wait


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

YouThinkUKnowMe said:


> Every _live_ PPV starting with WM 30. They've already listed the the 400 or so past PPV's that would be available on demand at launch.


Oh, okay. Makes sense.

Can't fucking wait for the Network. :mark: The first match I'm thinking of watching is Kurt Angle vs. Shawn Michaels from WM 21. I used to have that PPV on DVD but I lost it. I'm very glad that they enhance the quality of their content before the HD era, even if some of the old days are in HQ like 2005/2006 etc.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

An hour until Network time. :mark: I don't even know what to watch first.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

- The WWE Network launches at 9am EST this morning, in just over an hour. WWE noted during Elimination Chamber commentary that there will also be 50 documentaries available for viewing when the Network launches.
Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe..._Jericho_s_Next_Book.html#dGjXKuBjwr7W8eRC.99


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> - The WWE Network launches at 9am EST this morning, in just over an hour. WWE noted during Elimination Chamber commentary that there will also be 50 documentaries available for viewing when the Network launches.
> Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe..._Jericho_s_Next_Book.html#dGjXKuBjwr7W8eRC.99


Holy fuck I'm so lucky that I'm on shift work and I have a week off of work. I'm never leaving the house again lol


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

So I have the network on the PS3, from a UK account, so what the hell do I have to do next? Sign up on WWE.COM with a US address or a UK address or change the IP or what? I'm a complete computer retard so excuse my stupidity here. If anybody could help it would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

cmiller4642 said:


> Holy fuck I'm so lucky that I'm on shift work and I have a week off of work. I'm never leaving the house again lol


Nice, plus with the free trial we get the NXT PPV too!


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm confused as to how to make this happen. I assumed it would just be going on Xbox, finding it, and signing up but there are no signs of it anywhere!


----------



## mindsmack51883 (Feb 14, 2014)

H.I.M. said:


> An hour until Network time. :mark: I don't even know what to watch first.


With the shift I'm on, I haven't had any sleep. So I mostly just want to check out the live stream, make sure everything works alright, and turn it off a few minutes later.

When I say "A few minutes", that may or may not mean "nine hours".


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Wait a minute.. the features don't mention anything about live RAW. Anyone know if it's part of WWE Network?
Would kinda suck if a free TV show isn't included. I mean, the only reason I'd get the WWE Network is so that I don't have to watch shitty streams..


----------



## mindsmack51883 (Feb 14, 2014)

No live Raw.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

Anyone from uk? How are you going to access this?


----------



## wwesuperstar (Feb 25, 2005)

For Xbox 360 users WWE Network app is now available, but it isn't letting me sign in to my account...keeps saying account unrecognized and I am most def putting the right one in. And yes I am Xbox Gold Member...is anyone else having the same problem?


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

DCR said:


> I'm confused as to how to make this happen. I assumed it would just be going on Xbox, finding it, and signing up but there are no signs of it anywhere!


You have to download the app into the XBOX...which apparently requires a gold subscription:



> In order to experience WWE Network on the Xbox 360, you must have an Xbox 360 with an Xbox Live Gold subscription, and be a WWE Network subscriber.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

NETWORK IS LIVE! HOLY SHIT!!!! It's awesome!


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

wwesuperstar said:


> For Xbox 360 users WWE Network app is now available, but it isn't letting me sign in to my account...keeps saying account unrecognized and I am most def putting the right one in. And yes I am Xbox Gold Member...is anyone else having the same problem?


It won't take until 9 AM.


----------



## FenceMan (Feb 6, 2014)

Its live now, watching as we speak.


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

Network is live for me too, thank you WWE.

Feel bad for my boss, nothing productive will happen today.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

People on Reddit from the UK saying it just works.

I'm going to try with a VPN now.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

Numberwang said:


> People on Reddit from the UK saying it just works.
> 
> I'm going to try with a VPN now.


How???? Normally?


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*WWE Network is officially live*

Watching on PS3 right now. And yes it's awesome


----------



## FenceMan (Feb 6, 2014)

Looks like they have Raw and Smackdown replays 2012-2013 complete.

Also have some old school MSG shows, three ECW shows from 93-94 and one WCCW show.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm glad y'all enjoying it. God it sucks being in the UK.

I just want it to be a huge success, the amount of negativity I'm seeing on it regarding the social media is so frustrating. I'd like to think a load of whiny marks aren't going to dent it's success.


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: WWE Network is officially live*

Good for you, enjoy it. And yes, there is an official WWE Network Thread.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

cmiller4642 said:


> NETWORK IS LIVE! HOLY SHIT!!!! It's awesome!


I stand corrected...about to sign the fuck up!!!!


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Watching Wrestlemania X-7 right now. Regal vs Jericho. Warning at the beginning and promos are uncensored. And JR just said "WWF"


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Eh, I wanna try the free week trial first (college student budget, LOL) do I have to manually cancel it or they'll charge me after the week or...?


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

So can we use our account on multiple platforms, ie.. Xbox and my computer depending where I am at in my house?


----------



## EntertheSandman (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: WWE Network is officially live*

Yep, I'm watching on my laptop at work


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

This is awesome, once I saw the classic PPV list I threw my debit card at them right away. :lmao










The monthly PPV is technically worth it, but the fact that we get NXT & Superstars is awesome especially with NXT being a damn good show in it's own right.


----------



## JDawg™ (Jun 9, 2009)

Any difference in the regular package and the gift package?


----------



## EntertheSandman (Jun 8, 2006)

Schmoove said:


> Network is live for me too, thank you WWE.
> 
> Feel bad for my boss, nothing productive will happen today.


This...watching ECW Barley Legal right now


----------



## Sugnid (Feb 11, 2010)

Numberwang said:


> People on Reddit from the UK saying it just works.
> 
> I'm going to try with a VPN now.


Do you have a link?


----------



## Barry Static (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: WWE Network is officially live*

I'm watching it on my iPad while I'm meant to be commentating on a match


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Yeah i'm in

Just put your address but select a US state. Paypal. Done.

Watching HIAC 13 now.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

Numberwang said:


> Yeah i'm in
> 
> Just put your address but select a US state. Paypal. Done.
> 
> Watching HIAC 13 now.


Ok thanks, so sign up as country US , what about zip code? How did you get it?


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

So here's what I see from the list:

All of the Pay Per Views are there from WWE, ECW, and WCW 

Raw Replays has 1993, 1998, 2012, 2013, and 2014 (selected episodes)

Smackdown Replays has 1999, 2012, 2013, and 2014 (selected episodes)

Main Event Replays has the last 3 episodes 

NXT Replays has the last 4 episodes

Superstars Replays has the last 2 episodes

Wrestlemania Rewind has one episode up 

Beyond the Ring has the Michaels/Hart Rivalry DVD 

Countdown has The Coolest Catphrases

ECW Hardcore TV has selected episodes from 1993 and 1994

World Class Championship Wrestling has 1 episode 

Legends of Wrestling has 3 episodes 

And there is an old school WWE section with selected house shows from 1975, 1977, 1981, 1984, and 1991.


----------



## batberg (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network is officially live*

Fuck. I tried buying it in hope it wouldn't require a US address, but it did.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network is officially live*

I'm in Australia and just found a way to get it, looks heaps good.


----------



## IHateKofiKingston (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network is officially live*



batberg said:


> Fuck. I tried buying it in hope it wouldn't require a US address, but it did.


You can use my address.


----------



## Sugnid (Feb 11, 2010)

Numberwang said:


> Yeah i'm in
> 
> Just put your address but select a US state. Paypal. Done.
> 
> Watching HIAC 13 now.


You put your actual UK address in?

What VPN/DNS are you using?


----------



## batberg (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network is officially live*



Cobalt said:


> I'm in Australia and just found a way to get it, looks heaps good.


 how?


----------



## batberg (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network is officially live*



IHateKofiKingston said:


> You can use my address.


my card would be linked to my Australian address, wouldn't it?


----------



## RealManRegal (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm from the UK and just signed up fine.

Used a fake US address when signing up, then paid by Paypal (entered my real address in billing info then just chose a random state - didn't make any difference)

Not using a VPN either or any DNS changes - seriously hope they don't put regional restriction on there later!!


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network is officially live*

I thought it went live after Raw finished airing?


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network is officially live*

Enjoy! Really do hope it's a huge success.


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

my way is back on mania 17 which is pretty stunning so is rollin

looks like its orgiinal music too which is awesome


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

So with a fake adress I can sign up from Romania (Eastern Europe) too?


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

No censored fingers, language, blood, etc... on St. Valentine's Day Massacre intro. Going to watch a hardcore match to see if they edited anything.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Sugnid said:


> You put your actual UK address in?
> 
> What VPN/DNS are you using?


Yeah your street, city, postcode etc. But just select Alabama like i did in the state section.

I have Hola running just in case but many people haven't needed a VPN.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

RealManRegal said:


> I'm from the UK and just signed up fine.
> 
> Used a fake US address when signing up, then paid by Paypal (entered my real address in billing info then just chose a random state - didn't make any difference)
> 
> Not using a VPN either or any DNS changes - seriously hope they don't put regional restriction on there later!!


If you put a US address then how they can they restrict you from watching. To them you are US


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: WWE Network is officially live*

How are you all watching stuff? I didn't think you could sign up for it until 9am EST


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network is officially live*



Priceless Blaze said:


> How are you all watching stuff? I didn't think you could sign up for it until 9am EST


I signed up 30 mins ago have been watching Wrestlemania I


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

I'm on, all signed up. created a US address by signing up with http://borderlinx.com/ They give you a US address then mail bills to you. Going to try and log in on the ps3 now.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network is officially live*

I wonder what they'll be airing during Raw and Smackdown.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Fast forward seems to get some lag. I'm hoping it's just some first day jitters but I'm getting a lot of freezing from fast forwarding through matches.


----------



## Edge Head 4 Life (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Network is officially live*

I signed up and I'm in there!!! Started watching WrestleMania X-Seven to test a few things!

1. The WWF Logo is definitely unblurred!

2. They're actually playing the Limp Bizkit theme when the show starts up! I would've bet anything that wouldn't have been there! I wonder that's the same for the other PPVs?!

Currently watching from a laptop!


----------



## RealManRegal (Dec 11, 2013)

Looks like they have pretty much every episode of Raw from the last 12-14 months (starting with the Xmas 2012 one), plus 2 eps from 1998 and 5 from 1993.

Smackdown is about the same from end of 2012 to now, plus the first ever ep from 1999


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

the real test will be if taker comes out to american bad ass or not circa 2000


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network is officially live*



Edge Head 4 Life said:


> I signed up and I'm in there!!! Started watching WrestleMania X-Seven to test a few things!
> 
> 1. The WWF Logo is definitely unblurred!
> 
> ...


Try The Sandman's entrance at One Night Stand 2005. On the DVD, his theme is altered.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

I still don't see the ability to sign up on the website


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

they need to add more raws from the attitude era

no one cares about the current stuff except 12 year old girls


----------



## FenceMan (Feb 6, 2014)

Streaming quality seems very questionable at this point? Anyone else seeing this? I watch NXT on Hulu Plus all the time and the quality is WAY better than I am seeing here??


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

apple tv has no wwe app so looks like wwe screwed that up lol


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

mistermatt891 said:


> they need to add more raws from the attitude era
> 
> no one cares about the current stuff except 12 year old girls


The Network might not have everything live yet. Chill bro it'll come in due time.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

It works on the PS3 outside of the UK too! sweet


----------



## lielie (Dec 10, 2009)

you can watch the test bars from the beginning XD

i watched a few mins of the first ECW ppv,the audio seem lower than the dvd version.


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

I didn't see any warning message for Beniot. Just that WM20 was TV for sexual content


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

FenceMan said:


> Streaming quality seems very questionable at this point? Anyone else seeing this? I watch NXT on Hulu Plus all the time and the quality is WAY better than I am seeing here??


its cuz u and a million other assholes are all jamming up the bandwith

itll settle down


btw found my first edit

no american bad ass for the undertaker

boo!!!!!!!!


----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Network is officially live*


----------



## Sugnid (Feb 11, 2010)

So as long as the billing address on Paypal is ok (as in it's my own one here in the UK), then whatever I put into the WWE signup screen doesn't matter??


----------



## Edge Head 4 Life (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Network is officially live*



chargebeam said:


> Try The Sandman's entrance at One Night Stand 2005. On the DVD, his theme is altered.


Just tested it out...his theme is the DVD version.


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Network is officially live*

Kind of weird, trying to sign up in NY with my card or my girlfriends card and it continues to give me an error message.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network is officially live*



Edge Head 4 Life said:


> I signed up and I'm in there!!! Started watching WrestleMania X-Seven to test a few things!
> 
> 1. The WWF Logo is definitely unblurred!
> 
> ...


No online lagging on the laptop right? 

And i'm at work..may order it later.

Question...anyone here getting the ONE WEEK TRIAL...i wonder how it works??


----------



## RealManRegal (Dec 11, 2013)

They're live streaming now: 

9am (EST): Wrestlemania Rewind
10: WWE Countdown
11: In-ring specials (some show highlighting NXT stars)
12: Main Event replay (from 18th Feb)
1: Superstars replay (from 20th Feb)
2: Beyond The Ring (Hart/Michaels rivalry)
4: In-ring specials (NXT again, repeat from earlier?)
5: Wrestlemania 1 (full PPV I think)
7:30: Raw pre-show
8: Beyond The Ring (repeat)
10: Legends of Wrestling (roundtable discussion)
11: Raw Backstage Pass (post-show)
11.30: Wrestlemania Rewind


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

2 ppl can watch at the same time on diff devices on the same account


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network is officially live*



batberg said:


> Fuck. I tried buying it in hope it wouldn't require a US address, but it did.


I can help you out, I'm in the UK and have used a US address, use Borderlynx.com it gives you a US address for billing, then posts it to your actual address, easy.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

I used my visa card which possesses a UK address and it still went through. As an FYI to anyone.

That said, disappointed that the GAB 85-87 aren't on the PPV roll call. '85 and '87 are absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I'll be ording the network later today when I get home from work


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

site won't load now


----------



## JusticeWaffle (Apr 8, 2013)

Signed up from the UK no problem, decided I would come from Vermont because they also have a place called Norwich there, and got a zip code for it.
Everything seems to be going quite slow at the moment, not sure if that's due to high traffic or if it's because I'm not really meant to be here.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network is officially live*



Chan Hung said:


> No online lagging on the laptop right?
> 
> And i'm at work..may order it later.
> 
> Question...anyone here getting the ONE WEEK TRIAL...i wonder how it works??


It works as in you have to sign up today for it, it will end on Monday next week. There is no £60 fee to start, it's 10 dollars a month for 6 months.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

mistermatt891 said:


> 2 ppl can watch at the same time on diff devices on the same account



Had a PS3 and my ipad going. Once the stream got warmed up for the opening broadcast it looked and sounded terrific.

Holy shit this is glorious.


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

Wrestlemania Rewind is on right now and the quality is ON POINT. Looks like the VOD is the only thing with quality issues atm


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network is officially live*



PepsiPlunge07 said:


> It works as in you have to sign up today for it, it will end on Monday next week. There is no £60 fee to start, it's 10 dollars a month for 6 months.


Thank you kind sir. (Y)


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

TheVoiceless said:


> Wrestlemania Rewind is on right now and the quality is ON POINT. Looks like the VOD is the only thing with quality issues atm


That's what I was about to post. Crystal clear HD


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

looks like the whole network has collapsed, can't sign up


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Anybody else having problems trying to sign up using an iPad?


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network is officially live*



Chan Hung said:


> Thank you kind sir. (Y)


I actually paid for it instead of doing the trial and I was charged $9.99 on my debit card.


----------



## Pauldavidson1981 (Jun 26, 2007)

cmiller4642 said:


> That's what I was about to post. Crystal clear HD


Watching from UK - Night of Champions 2010 (picked a random event I missed)......

Brilliant quality (helps I have BT Infinity) - Im off work this week, looks like I know what I'll be doing!

This is awesome!


----------



## RealManRegal (Dec 11, 2013)

Sweet, they've got "My Way" for WM17!


----------



## EntertheSandman (Jun 8, 2006)

As expected some of the themes in ECW are taking out (RVD, Sandman). I was holding out hope! :faint:


----------



## L-U-D (Jun 26, 2007)

All the pages are timing out, was browsing wwe.com/network for a while but it has suddenly become inaccessible.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

sort it out wwe


----------



## geomon (May 13, 2010)

*Re: WWE Network is officially live*

Must be sweet. I haven't been able to sign up. Site keeps crashing.


----------



## Edge Head 4 Life (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Network is officially live*



Chan Hung said:


> No online lagging on the laptop right?
> 
> And i'm at work..may order it later.
> 
> Question...anyone here getting the ONE WEEK TRIAL...i wonder how it works??


Haha no lagging, although I think the site just crashed because I can't view any videos or playlists at the moment.


----------



## Georgiaboy04 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network is officially live*

The website is already down go figure


----------



## markdeez33 (Jan 30, 2012)

The site is crashed  I stayed up all night, in the hopes I would be able to sign up for this at launch, a couple of my friends did too, lol


----------



## batberg (Jan 5, 2013)

Websites back up now. What did you guys do for phone number? (People signing up outside of the US)


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Oh shit censorship

fan had a sign on ECW Hardcore Haven that said

We
Welcome
Franchise

and the WWF was blurred out


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

batberg said:


> Websites back up now. What did you guys do for phone number? (People signing up outside of the US)


I used my mobile. I'm from UK. Went through


----------



## geomon (May 13, 2010)

markdeez33 said:


> The site is crashed  I stayed up all night, in the hopes I would be able to sign up for this at launch, a couple of my friends did too, lol


You and about a million other people had the same idea. Can you imagine what watching Wrestlemania is going to be like with this? They better fix this, real quick.


----------



## Georgiaboy04 (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah I already would have been on but I was typing so fast that I entered the wrong security code FML


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Ya. They are going to have some opening day pains. Hope there wasn't anyone who didn't expect that. It'll smooth out over the course of the day and this week.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I hope the customer service is good....it's all about keeping customers happy..right Vince? :vince


----------



## cpuguy18 (May 13, 2011)

Were's elimination chamber 2014.


----------



## Fizban (Oct 8, 2013)

Started with over the edge 99, starts with "In Memory of Owen"...seems like they cut out the whole thing.It goes from stooge backstage interview to awkward edit of JJ entrance. JR tone shifted...


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

cpuguy18 said:


> Were's elimination chamber 2014.


That won't be put up until the DVD release. The only New PPV they will have is WM.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

wwe network grinds to a halt as expected


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

cpuguy18 said:


> Were's elimination chamber 2014.


It'll get added next month. They still have encore presentations on Pay Per View.


----------



## batberg (Jan 5, 2013)

I sure hope no one lives at 420 Dank Kush Avenue, Melbourne FL


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

Just went and checked it out on my brothers PS3 everything looked good. Streamed Bash at the Beach 96 and it looked great. Quality looked good and it only had minor lag issues because I fast forwarded


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm getting some lag definitely. I tried to watch Hardcore Haven 99 and it shit out. St. Valentine's Day Massacre shit out too. I figure they're getting this booted up right now.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Still can't sign up site keeps crashing


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Mad crashing. Can't get on anything lol. I wonder how long this is going to take to fix :lol.


----------



## geomon (May 13, 2010)

Taroostyles said:


> Still can't sign up site keeps crashing


Me either.


----------



## Darren Marshall (Jun 30, 2013)

Still crashing


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Starbuck said:


> Mad crashing. Can't get on anything lol. I wonder how long this is going to take to fix :lol.


Hopefully it's better than when GTA Online came out!


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

This is bullshit. I have been looking foward to this every since they announced all the details last month. Why did wwe decide to pick the launch day for everyone to sign up for this knowing that there website wouldn't be able to handle all the traffic. They should of at least started the sign up like 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

No app yet up on 360 either


----------



## Fizban (Oct 8, 2013)

Trying to find the harlem heat backstage interview. OH THEY DIDN'T CUT THE N WORD!


----------



## geomon (May 13, 2010)

thegreatone15 said:


> This is bullshit. I have been looking foward to this every since they announced all the details last month. Why did wwe decide to pick the launch day for everyone to sign up for this knowing that there website wouldn't be able to handle all the traffic. They should of at least started the sign up like 2 weeks ago.


That just means there'd be traffic issues 2 weeks ago instead of today and you'd still be pissed.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

It was always going to crash at first, just be patient..


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

what's the link to login to wwe network? I signed up and paid


----------



## Georgiaboy04 (Jun 28, 2011)

Watching Wrestlemania Rewind now but unable to watch any PPV


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

thegreatone15 said:


> This is bullshit. I have been looking foward to this every since they announced all the details last month. Why did wwe decide to pick the launch day for everyone to sign up for this knowing that there website wouldn't be able to handle all the traffic. They should of at least started the sign up like 2 weeks ago.


holy crap. grow up. haha

when the last ios update came up it took 12 hrs for everyone to download it because everyone was trying to get it at the same time. the network just came out today. you got the entire day to sign up for it. your entire life to enjoy it. good lord

its not rocket science to know the sign up site would be bogged down at launch


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Roku stream is running flawlessly, amazing quality on my 39", for both live stream and catalog.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> Hopefully it's better than when GTA Online came out!


Initially I worried because I thought I didn't do it correctly for a UK sign up. Then it went all crashy. I managed to watch the Vince introduction video so I know it's working but nothing will load now. It's just going to take a while for the servers to handle the demand.


----------



## Sugnid (Feb 11, 2010)

What does everyones paypal account say in terms of the $9.99 to MLB - mine says pending?


----------



## sXeMope (Jul 23, 2012)

So is it confirmed can sign up from any country and just use a fake US address? That won't cause any awkward problems later will it?


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 7, 2008)

Anyone else having problems signing on to the network via wwe.com I can use the app fine but I want to login from my browser. There's no definite link to access the network from the damn site.... quite frankly, the site is a clusterfuck!


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

LightyKD said:


> Anyone else having problems signing on to the network via wwe.com I can use the app fine but I want to login from my browser. There's no definite link to access the network from the damn site.... quite frankly, the site is a clusterfuck!


yea i cant sign up for it on the website


----------



## budtoka420 (Feb 13, 2012)

Wcw ppvs crash on ps4 and you have to exit the app now it says error too many usage attempts sign in restriction and nothing works i was on phone with support they hung up on me lol I can only watch it on the wwe website


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Sugnid said:


> What does everyones paypal account say in terms of the $9.99 to MLB - mine says pending?


You won't be charged if you take the Free week trial. Money will leave on Monday at the end of the trial


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Signed up about an hour ago, no problems there. It's been touch and go watching events but teething problems were inevitable. I'm liking the look of how everything is put together and it can only get better from here.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

I signed up and money taken. Where the hell do I access the network on the website?


----------



## geomon (May 13, 2010)

LightyKD said:


> Anyone else having problems signing on to the network via wwe.com I can use the app fine but I want to login from my browser. There's no definite link to access the network from the damn site.... quite frankly, the site is a clusterfuck!


The site is almost completely crashed out. The homepage is about the only damn thing working. I can't even log in.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

Signed up. Not going to bother trying to watch anything till later


----------



## RealManRegal (Dec 11, 2013)

Starbuck said:


> Initially I worried because I thought I didn't do it correctly for a UK sign up. Then it went all crashy. I managed to watch the Vince introduction video so I know it's working but nothing will load now. It's just going to take a while for the servers to handle the demand.


Yeah when I started seeing the 'content not available' I just assumed they'd put up region controls or something so it's good to know it's just struggling with launch traffic.

Just waiting for someone to post a confirmed way of getting the network app on Xbox and my day is made


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Bodog said:


> yea i cant sign up for it on the website




http://www.wwe.com/wwenetwork


----------



## JerichoWannabe (Feb 10, 2012)

Is there a way to sign-up for UK users yet?


----------



## RealManRegal (Dec 11, 2013)

Also interesting to note that the most recent Raw replay is January 20th, so it looks like maybe eps of Raw will be subject to the same 30 days that PPV replays are.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

JerichoWannabe said:


> Is there a way to sign-up for UK users yet?


Yes do you have a PS3 or are you using a laptop?


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

And this is why companies need to allow people to use their services instead of placing a release date on it. It happens with everything. GTA, Call of Duty, Battlefield, Netflix (streaming service) and now the WWE Network. They'll just never learn.


----------



## Georgiaboy04 (Jun 28, 2011)

budtoka420 said:


> Wcw ppvs crash on ps4 and you have to exit the app now it says error too many usage attempts sign in restriction and nothing works i was on phone with support they hung up on me lol I can only watch it on the wwe website


I'm on the PS4 also trying to watch WCW PPV also and keep getting error messages also SMDH


----------



## JerichoWannabe (Feb 10, 2012)

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> Yes do you have a PS3 or are you using a laptop?


Laptop.


----------



## プロレス (Feb 20, 2014)

Well I assume they are getting a lot of traffic because I cannot even get the wwenetwork page open. I'll wait till later I guess


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Got it on my PS3 too now :mark:

This is fucking awesome.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> http://www.wwe.com/wwenetwork


ok click the buy it now and a second window comes up that take for ever to load and just crashes

im just gona wait until this afternoon


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Numberwang said:


> Got it on my PS3 too now :mark:
> 
> This is fucking awesome.


It's great, to laggy for me now even with my internet speeds. I'll be on later, can't wait for Legends House


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Yeah the screen where ou put in all your info won't even load now


----------



## Georgiaboy04 (Jun 28, 2011)

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> It's great, to laggy for me now even with my internet speeds. I'll be on later, can't wait for Legends House


Well you have to wait until April 10th for Legends House


----------



## eflat2130 (Nov 29, 2011)

*Yeah, this isn't gonna work*

I have really fast internet, 15 minutes of sweet HD old school WCW, then buffering like crazy, every 10 seconds. Just for reference, Netflix NEVER, EVER, buffers using my internet. It is the fastest Comcast offers, which is the best we have in our area in metro Atlanta.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Oh My God. I was in, accidentally logged out and have somehow already forgotten my password. Now I can't get back in because the screen won't load to send me a new one. 

:lmao

Fucking idiot. I'll just wait to later on I guess because nobody is getting on during all this overload.


----------



## Sugnid (Feb 11, 2010)

The Network is geo-blocked on my Nexus 5.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Is the Roku app complete garbage for anyone else?


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> Oh My God. I was in, accidentally logged out and have somehow already forgotten my password. Now I can't get back in because the screen won't load to send me a new one.
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Fucking idiot. I'll just wait to later on I guess because nobody is getting on during all this overload.


Hehe, tough luck mate. At least you have acces to it


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Yeah, this isn't gonna work*


----------



## L-U-D (Jun 26, 2007)

Sugnid said:


> The Network is geo-blocked on my Nexus 5.


elaborate?


----------



## geomon (May 13, 2010)

Now this site's crashing. WTF?


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

Bodog said:


> holy crap. grow up. haha
> 
> when the last ios update came up it took 12 hrs for everyone to download it because everyone was trying to get it at the same time. the network just came out today. you got the entire day to sign up for it. your entire life to enjoy it. good lord
> 
> its not rocket science to know the sign up site would be bogged down at launch


Ok was that comment really necessary? Obviously I know the reason why it's not letting some people sign up, but the thing is WWE should have known that this problem was gonna happen when they decided to wait until the launch day for people to sign up. It would of been a lot smart if they would of decided to have the sign up start at least 2 weeks ago and this problem could have been avoided.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

The fast forward feature is much better on the actual website because you can skip to matches.


----------



## Darren Marshall (Jun 30, 2013)

The live doesn't work on PS3 but i can watch other events, now i'm watching Bash at the beach 96


----------



## JerichoWannabe (Feb 10, 2012)

So can I sign-up in the UK using a laptop?


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

It's a good point, they could've had sign ups alteast 2 weeks before launch day


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm so glad I checked the sight 10 minutes before the launch. My sign up was flawless lol Sorry to you guys having the problems


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

what's the link to access the network, the place where I login????


Do I need to install anything?


----------



## eflat2130 (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: Yeah, this isn't gonna work*

Just imagine trying to stream Wrestlemania if it is buffering like this now.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Signed up and watching content on my iPhone and Roku at the moment. Trying to get Xbox up and running.

Side note -- they do not have warnings in front of shows featuring Benoit. They just don't mention him in the description of the show, but he is there.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Looks like the streams are becoming much better. Watching Survivor Series 1990 and no lag even after fast forwarding.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Yeah, this isn't gonna work*

*sigh*. This is what the launch was always going to be like. No matter what preparations they made. Launches are almost always like this. Relax just a little. It'll get fixed.


----------



## coffeeman (Mar 29, 2007)

Is anyone else having trouble logging into ps4? When I go to type in my username / password nothing gets typed in and I exit from the keyboard.

Got it working on my ps3, maybe I have to update the ps4 or something...Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Srdjan99 said:


> Hehe, tough luck mate. At least you have acces to it


I'm fairly confident since I was able to view the Vince video in its entirety that everything is running smoothly. I just need to sign on to confirm and that isn't happening for another few hours from the looks of it unfortunately.


----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: Yeah, this isn't gonna work*

What did you expect, it launched today lol.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

JerichoWannabe said:


> So can I sign-up in the UK using a laptop?


Yes


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Yeah, this isn't gonna work*

I'm getting an almost perfect stream quality of Survivor Series 1990 BTW right now.


----------



## JerichoWannabe (Feb 10, 2012)

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> Yes


Do I have to do anything special? VPN or any of that business. Or will Hola Unblocker work?


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> Yes do you have a PS3 or are you using a laptop?


Laptop for me too. Would like to know how, thanks!


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

ONe thing that can be a plus about the system crashing and the site being overloaded is that it's a good sign that so many people are trying to sign up.


----------



## Fizban (Oct 8, 2013)

First two things i looked for was owen and booker t's n word, first was cut but second wasn't


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

How can i get this in the uk please laptop and ps3.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

JerichoWannabe said:


> Do I have to do anything special? VPN or any of that business. Or will Hola Unblocker work?


Nope go on to the site, create an account, they will ask for a US address, use a fake one or sign up here at Borderlynx.com (A site which gives you a US postal address for free) complete sign up, I used my PayPal which is UK and it went through, others have used UK Debit cards with no hassle.


----------



## RealManRegal (Dec 11, 2013)

superfudge said:


> Laptop for me too. Would like to know how, thanks!


Fake US address (google for a site) + Paypal

That's it, no VPN or fake DNS stuff


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

it's soooooo slow


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

Glad I signed up before 9, it sounds insane right now.

Feed is still running smoothly.


----------



## JerichoWannabe (Feb 10, 2012)

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> Nope go on to the site, create an account, they will ask for a US address, use a fake one or sign up here at Borderlynx.com (A site which gives you a US postal address for free) complete sign up, I used my PayPal which is UK and it went through, others have used UK Debit cards with no hassle.


And it just works? No geo-blocking on the actual content? That's quality if so!


----------



## TvirusWrestling (Apr 13, 2013)

Can't even create a damn account on the network...its slow and telling me page can't be found


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

Everything has been working fine for me.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

JerichoWannabe said:


> And it just works? No geo-blocking on the actual content? That's quality if so!


Yes sir.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

I have a feeling that in 7 days after the trials are over the content will be beefed up substantially.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Dat bamwsv2


----------



## RealManRegal (Dec 11, 2013)

Holy fuck - anyone tried using the search facility??

Search for a wrestler and it'll return individual matches and moments etc, and clicking on them will jump you to that point in the show

Really clever use of this feature although just out of curiosity I searched for Chris Benoit and got no results


----------



## eflat2130 (Nov 29, 2011)

I think it is just overloaded with traffic that's causing my problems trying to watch right now.


----------



## wwesuperstar (Feb 25, 2005)

geomon said:


> You and about a million other people had the same idea. Can you imagine what watching Wrestlemania is going to be like with this? They better fix this, real quick.


This


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

when i click on a video it takes me back to the main screen????? is this happening for anyone else

how the hell do you watch something


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

RealManRegal said:


> Holy fuck - anyone tried using the search facility??
> 
> Search for a wrestler and it'll return individual matches and moments etc, and clicking on them will jump you to that point in the show
> 
> Really clever use of this feature although just out of curiosity I searched for Chris Benoit and got no results


I searched for him too, aha. 

Krispenwah


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm having second thoughts about signing up because I have a fuck ton of assignments to do before I actually fly out to Mania itself and yeah, this sure as hell isn't going to help lol. I need to develop some serious will power or I'll flunk everything.....if it ever gets up and running :lol.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Works on my iPhone in the UK.


----------



## EzekelRAGE (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm guessing since this is trial week, they left a lot of content off (or for the official launch tonight)? Because a lot of Raw episodes are missing.


----------



## EntertheSandman (Jun 8, 2006)

I've been watching ECW: Barely Legal with no problems on my laptop at work.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

It's working, just navigating around

trying to get a wcw ppv to actually play is hard work right now


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

wwesuperstar said:


> This


They'll fix it. This is a fairly typical launch. Shit, I remember when Netflix launched. Took forever to watch any of the 40 or so things they had on the service. And it didn't have anywhere near the sort of hype as this.

It's launch pains. No reason to panic. If it's completely broken a week from now, then we can worry. I really doubt it'll be like that though. At least we know that the demand here is indeed very high.


----------



## EntertheSandman (Jun 8, 2006)

Wrestlers profanity being bleeped out which I figured would be too....WEAK!!! That's one thing I enjoyed about ECW haha!


----------



## RealManRegal (Dec 11, 2013)

EzekelRAGE said:


> I'm guessing since this is trial week, they left a lot of content off (or for the official launch tonight)? Because a lot of Raw episodes are missing.


There's not going to be a library of every Raw episode


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> They'll fix it. This is a fairly typical launch. Shit, I remember when Netflix launched. Took forever to watch any of the 40 or so things they had on the service. And it didn't have anywhere near the sort of hype as this.
> 
> It's launch pains. No reason to panic. If it's completely broken a week from now, then we can worry. I really doubt it'll be like that though. At least we know that the demand here is indeed very high.


That's the big positive out of all of this. And yeah...that's why you launch this stuff 5-6 weeks out before Wrestlemania. Work every kink out possible by the time the show starts.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

the sign up page on the website is overloaded. i still cant get through to to payment screen 

hopefully it clears up before the pregame/postgame show

i guess its a good sign that ppl want the network


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

So far the only device I'm having an issue with is the computer. PS3 works great, iphone and ipad both work fantastic. Figure they'll work out the kinks with the computer throughout the day.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Got through to the billing info page, but the continue button isn't showing up :lol

Man, this network is gonna be money flowing out of Vince's rectum, especially when it hits Canada and Europe.


----------



## beasly213 (Mar 16, 2013)

It's working fine on my iphone via the WWE app. On my laptop seems to be having issues getting to the site, although I was able to earlier. Man I should have taken the day off work today. So much stuff to watch!:cool2


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

YouThinkUKnowMe said:


> So far the only device I'm having an issue with is the computer. PS3 works great, iphone and ipad both work fantastic. Figure they'll work out the kinks with the computer throughout the day.


whats the iphone app ?


----------



## Slagwag (Feb 24, 2014)

Took a little time to get through all the screens but billing is setup and I am in.

Awesome. Nice to see all the old PPVs available. Though I am confused why they have a schedule with shows on it. Why have a schedule for things when they are available on demand?


----------



## EntertheSandman (Jun 8, 2006)

Folks got it working on PS4 yet?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Vince right now = :vince$


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

The Roku app is unusable, the website is slow as dick, the live feed is the only thing that's working. However the quality is amazing.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

Slagwag said:


> Took a little time to get through all the screens but billing is setup and I am in.
> 
> Awesome. Nice to see all the old PPVs available. Though I am confused why they have a schedule with shows on it. Why have a schedule for things when they are available on demand?



Gotta fill some of that time until more original programming becomes available.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Slagwag said:


> Took a little time to get through all the screens but billing is setup and I am in.
> 
> Awesome. Nice to see all the old PPVs available. Though I am confused why they have a schedule with shows on it. Why have a schedule for things when they are available on demand?


Gives it the feel of a TV channel.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Bodog said:


> whats the iphone app ?


The WWE App, Do you need Cole to come and help you download it? :selfie


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Got the trial. Really blurry and pausey and I've got a great connection. Maybe its because I'm on a tablet.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

PGSucks said:


> Vince right now = :vince$


they gota retain the free trial ppl but for $10 a month and every ppv good lord thats a no brainer


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Getting better every second. Just fast forwarded and no lag at all.


----------



## EzekelRAGE (Feb 24, 2014)

RealManRegal said:


> There's not going to be a library of every Raw episode


That sucks. Planned on watching Attitude Era. So the Raw episodes on now are the only ones that will be available?


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Simple stupid question that I should probably already know but...will we be able to watch RAW live on the network? I guess not, right?


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

They have some old cards from the 70's



> MSG 6/27/77
> Old School WWE card from MSG features Superstar Billy Graham defending the WWWF Championship against Bruno Sammartino and more.
> TV-PG






> MSG 10/22/84
> Old School WWE card from MSG features Hulk Hogan defending the WWE Title against Big John Studd. Greg Valentine vs. Tito Santana and more.
> TV-PG



To name a couple...

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

superfudge said:


> Simple stupid question that I should probably already know but...will we be able to watch RAW live on the network? I guess not, right?


Nope, not yet they may decide to in the future. You will get Pre and Post shows though (Y)


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

:vince$:vince$:vince$:vince$


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Goddamn billing page. ~___~


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm waiting for more shit to be uploaded because Cole said on commentary last night at EC that the Network would launch with over 50 documentaries


----------



## Bubba-3D (Jul 12, 2013)

is Elimination Chamber on there?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Brye said:


> Goddamn billing page. ~___~


Got stuck on that on my laptop, but I got it to work on my phone...and now it's stuck after I tap continue :vince7


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Live stream on the Roku is doing pretty well, looks great. But the "Shows" section is pretty much unusable. Trying to select anything goes nowhere. Sometimes the main page freezes, sometimes exiting the entire app somehow loads the Years page, and now when the menu FINALLY loads, playing WM17 gives me "Unexpected error -1: connectiontimeout". Meanwhile the website loads everything butter smooth, INCLUDING the older content.

They better iron these kinks out soon, especially with the Roku app.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

nvm :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

RealManRegal said:


> There's not going to be a library of every Raw episode


How come?


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Oh shit THOSE HEAD SHOTS! Gotta love uncensored WWF Attitude hardcore title matches


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm going to try again later. Right now, the billing page won't load for me.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> Nope, not yet they may decide to in the future. You will get Pre and Post shows though (Y)


The full show will be up on the Network afterwards though like an on-demand feature?


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Davy Jones said:


> I'm going to try again later. Right now, the billing page won't load for me.


Same, back to bed lol


----------



## Slagwag (Feb 24, 2014)

Slow as expected on the Roku app. I am able to do the live stream just fine. I then went to shows and it seems to hang on 'Retrieving...'

If you wait awhile it loads so it seems to be hanging retrieving the data from each year just for the thumbnail pic and description. I am only assuming that their servers are being hammered now and they are not counting on this volume of users in the future.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Got through to the billing page and entered all my info :vince5


.....except the states won't show up :lmao :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

PGSucks said:


> Got stuck on that on my laptop, but I got it to work on my phone...and now it's stuck after I tap continue :vince7


Trying it on my phone as we speak. (Y)


----------



## undisputed420champ (Jan 12, 2014)

SaviorBeeRad™ said:


> Same, back to bed lol


Not me man, I will not quit until they take my money.

DAMNIT VINCE! TAKE MY DAMN MONEY! :vince$


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

superfudge said:


> The full show will be up on the Network afterwards though like an on-demand feature?


No I don't think so. Due to contracts with TV companies. They may do in the future.


----------



## EntertheSandman (Jun 8, 2006)

Uh oh...PPV I was watching just started buffering then crashed. Now trying to search randoms stuff. I figured this would happen, it will all work itself out.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> No I don't think so. Due to contracts with TV companies. They may do in the future.


That's a shame. I don't have Sky Sports but at least I get their PPVs.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

At least they have 41 days to get their shit together


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Is it working for Xbox?

Just curious, as they said that it'll be available on consoles and stuff.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Is it working for Xbox?
> 
> Just curious, as they said that it'll be available on consoles and stuff.


We need an Xbox rep for this thread, my bro has one, so when he gets in I will have a go on his and see if I can do a guide for Xbox users outside of the US


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> No I don't think so. Due to contracts with TV companies. They may do in the future.


It's such crap because they said it would be originally.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

did anyone outside of US get email confirmation or not?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Is the billing page getting jumped for anyone else? I clicked on the Free Trial link but it went straight to the Confirmation page and skipped the billing, and I can't go back to the billing page.


----------



## EntertheSandman (Jun 8, 2006)

Yea, it's officially struggling now.


----------



## New Jersey Iced J (Jul 19, 2011)

Not sure if this has been addressed, but is the network good to go on Xbox One? If anyone could help with set up that would be great. Thanks


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Just saw Beth Phoenix commenting on Countdown.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

I just want to watch it already damnit!


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Xbox One doesn't get the network until the summer


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

And to think that the entire West Cost is probably still asleep...


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

i'd also like to know how you acess via xbox 360


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

I woke up half to sign up and half because I have an early morning class in a bit


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Can't use the app to watch the network because I can't sign up on the comp


----------



## wwesuperstar (Feb 25, 2005)

Eulonzo said:


> Is it working for Xbox?
> 
> Just curious, as they said that it'll be available on consoles and stuff.


I have the app for Xbox and it's not even letting me sign in...keeps saying my username or password is invalid which is complete garbage. I have a gold membership and all, it will let me sign in on the actual website but for some reason not the Xbox.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Entered my billing info and then the fucking continue button disappeared. WWE.com = :troll


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

wwesuperstar said:


> I have the app for Xbox and it's not even letting me sign in...keeps saying my username or password is invalid which is complete garbage. I have a gold membership and all, it will let me sign in on the actual website but for some reason not the Xbox.


Wow.. interesting.

Guess I'll have to use my computer until I hear otherwise, 'cause I'd like to use it on my Xbox.


PGSucks said:


> Xbox One doesn't get the network until the summer


But I don't have Xbox One. :side: I have the version before that one.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

PGSucks said:


> I woke up half to sign up and half because I have an early morning class in a bit


I skipped my morning class to 'celebrate' the occasion. However the continue button also disappeared for me. :lmao


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Watching Royal Rumble 2000. Taz vs Angle looks very sped up


----------



## sabrefan1979 (Jan 27, 2014)

Anyone know when this will be available in Canada? Apparently only USA as of now pretty freaking lame WWE.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> We need an Xbox rep for this thread, my bro has one, so when he gets in I will have a go on his and see if I can do a guide for Xbox users outside of the US


Thanks!


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

sabrefan1979 said:


> Anyone know when this will be available in Canada? Apparently only USA as of now pretty freaking lame WWE.


There are ways to get in it other Countries as well. If you want help doing so send a PM or read through the thread buddy.


----------



## sabrefan1979 (Jan 27, 2014)

By the time this get to Canada I will probably have to pay double what the USA is paying now.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

I GOT IN 

WOOOOOOOOOOOO. Ask any girl in Las Vegas or Reno, and they'll tell you I'm persistent, damn it! :vince5


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

anyone else video skipping like 10 seconds ahead every few seconds. I'm watching wcw greed but it's basically skipping forward by itself???


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

PGSucks said:


> I GOT IN
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOOO. Ask any girl in Las Vegas or Reno, and they'll tell you I'm persistent, damn it! :vince5


ANY TRICK OR TIPS?


----------



## RMSTGO (Dec 13, 2013)

I'd check for anyone with an Xbox 360 outside of The States, but I can't get past the billing page to sign up, and I don't have XBox Live Gold anyway, so oh well.

I've been reading about WM X-Seven having My Way from Limp Bizkit on the Network, was it ever altered before? Curious as to why a lot of people pointed that out specifically


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Still cant get signed up


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

WrestleZone tried searching for "Chris Benoit" in the Network's search bar and it said "no results". His matches are still there but you cannot search his name. Just so you know.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> WrestleZone tried searching for "Chris Benoit" in the Network's search bar and it said "no results". His matches are still there but you cannot search his name. Just so you know.


Who? :vince


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Brye said:


> ANY TRICK OR TIPS?


I honestly just refreshed the billing page like 4 times until I got everything to show up. I didn't think I actually got it to work at first, but I kept reloading the actual WWE network page :lol


----------



## HorsemenTerritory (May 26, 2005)

Signed up for the one-week trial and was able to get registered, but every video I try, it says "Media Error: Video not available."


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Put in my credit card info and now what?


----------



## GNR2013 (Feb 24, 2014)

Any luck for people outside of the US for the PS3?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

What an epic shitstorm.. 

WWE Typically = WE'RE THE LARGEST, MOST SUCCESSFUL, MOST VIEWERS, MOST MOST MOST MOST MOST 24/7 BILLIONS OF VIEWERS AND [email protected]#[email protected]#$ WORLD [email protected]#@ @#@#[email protected]#[email protected]#

WWE Network Launch = We didn't know this many people would want to use it. 

What idiots


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

how do you get wwe network on xbox 360 from uk?


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Looks to me like the PS3 is a bit laggy still but it's running flawless on wwe.com 

watching Royal Rumble 2000 right now Hardyz vs Dudleys table match. Chair shots are completely intact and it feels like it did seeing it live when I was 14.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Really blurry and pauses all the time, except for the live streaming content. Nothing like when I use Netflix on the same device and internet connection so its not a problem on my part. Won't be buying if it stays like this.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Pretty sure I signed up but the next page didn't load lol


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

chargebeam said:


> WrestleZone tried searching for "Chris Benoit" in the Network's search bar and it said "no results". His matches are still there but you cannot search his name. Just so you know.


Interesting, not too shocking though.

If anyone watches any Benoit related stuff, what does the disclaimer look like? :lol


----------



## dartlan (Jun 30, 2008)

Watching a little bit of WCCW right now. The old Sportatorium crowds were rowdy!


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

Therapy said:


> What an epic shitstorm..
> 
> WWE Typically = WE'RE THE LARGEST, MOST SUCCESSFUL, MOST VIEWERS, MOST MOST MOST MOST MOST 24/7 BILLIONS OF VIEWERS AND [email protected]#[email protected]#$ WORLD [email protected]#@ @#@#[email protected]#[email protected]#
> 
> ...



And there are folks from other countries who are signing up when it wasn't supposed to be made available to them. Granted, fault WWE for not implementing a workaround but I'm also guessing that the numbers they expected at 9 AM didn't take into account outside-the-US subscribers.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

HorsemenTerritory said:


> Signed up for the one-week trial and was able to get registered, but every video I try, it says "Media Error: Video not available."


It's the demand. I was the same, kept trying to get Mania 29 to work just to see and it wouldn't. I clicked on the Vince welcome video which was only 2 minutes long and it worked just fine. Then the whole thing crashed on me and I logged out.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

So for the people who have gotten through, what does the old cateloug of shows look like? All the old PPVs are up there correct, up until what, Elimination Chamber? And how are individual episodes of RAW/Smackdown/WCW/ECW/etc looking, are they up and if so how many?


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 7, 2008)

Has anyone tried the network on any Android devices with HDMI out? I'm trying to get the damn thing to work on my OUYA but the WWE app gives me a video error and the website keeps giving me the white page with the letters


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Got it.kada


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

Just signed up with no problem. Currently watching SummerSlam 97.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Finally letting me sign up.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Considering all the comments on it supposedly crashing and giving errors etc, I'm starting to get worried.

I'd rather not mark out over finding an old match/show and have it fuck up as soon as I try to play it. :side:


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

Got this right before Over the Edge 99


capture software


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

GNR2013 said:


> Any luck for people outside of the US for the PS3?


1st page will help you


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

anyone got it working on xbox 360 in uk?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> "The following program is presented in its original form. It may contain some content that does not reflect WWE's corporate views and may not be suitable for viewers. WWE characters are fictitious and do not reflect the personal lives of the actors portraying them. Viewer discretion is advised."
> 
> "You can block access to this program and others like it using the Parental Control feature in your WWE Network account settings."


for Chris Benoit


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Interesting, not too shocking though.
> 
> If anyone watches any Benoit related stuff, what does the disclaimer look like? :lol


While WWE's footage featuring the late Chris Benoit is featured in its original form on the WWE Network, an advisory is shown prior to some content showcasing the late wrestler, as well as non-PG content.

It reads, "The following program is presented in its original form. It may contain some content that does not reflect WWE's corporate views and may not be suitable for viewers. WWE characters are fictitious and do not reflect the personal lives of the actors portraying them. Viewer discretion is advised."

"You can block access to this program and others like it using the Parental Control feature in your WWE Network account settings."

According to some users, an advisory warning was not issued prior to WrestleMania 20 and the 2004 Backlash, which featured Benoit in main event title matches. Furthermore, the Backlash poster shown on the menu screen features an image of Cactus Jack and Randy Orton fighting rather than the original Benoit-themed artwork.

The WWE Network offers a search function that allows users to instantly find shows featuring content with a specific talent, however, a search for Benoit shows no results.
Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe/WWE_Network_News_-_Ad.html#ebPpVleAj4A44cTW.99


----------



## jayrwi23 (Aug 22, 2013)

its not working. it wont let me sign up


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

budtoka420 said:


> Wcw ppvs crash on ps4 and you have to exit the app now it says error too many usage attempts sign in restriction and nothing works i was on phone with support they hung up on me lol I can only watch it on the wwe website


They hung up on you? ?? Lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

budtoka420 said:


> Wcw ppvs crash on ps4 and you have to exit the app now it says error too many usage attempts sign in restriction and nothing works i was on phone with support they hung up on me lol I can only watch it on the wwe website


support got no time for you, they trying to sign up to wwe network


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> So for the people who have gotten through, what does the old cateloug of shows look like? All the old PPVs are up there correct, up until what, Elimination Chamber? And how are individual episodes of RAW/Smackdown/WCW/ECW/etc looking, are they up and if so how many?



Last PPV available is TLC, last Raw and Smackdowns I see available are from December of 2012, but I can't view them, four episodes of ECW Hardcore TV, last three episodes of NXT, nothing but PPVs from WCW.

It won't let me view a lot of the older stuff.


----------



## HorsemenTerritory (May 26, 2005)

Lol, they have a "Please be patient, we're experiencing high volume of demand" message as soon as you pull up the website.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

im about to give up


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

I am guessing they will be adding content? only 4 ecw hardcore tv's?


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Up to Mae Young's "puppies" lol let's see if this is censored


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

So where do you actually go to watch shit? I signed up but if i go to wwenetwork.com its just saying purchase the network?


----------



## EntertheSandman (Jun 8, 2006)

I can watch the "Live" shows but now the on demand stuff is taking FOREVER to buffer... was working fine earlier :$


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Chill out people. Network will be running much better in the upcoming days. This was expected.

Remember there are also people living overseas that are trying to get in. (Like me right now)


----------



## Basel (Apr 2, 2007)

I signed up before 6 a.m. (Pacific) with zero trouble. This is pretty damn cool.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

lol, along with Benoit, CM Punk can't be searched


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> Chill out people. Network will be running much better in the upcoming days. This was expected.
> 
> Remember there are also people living overseas that are trying to get in. (Like me right now)


Exactly, finally someone with common sense


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

chargebeam said:


> Chill out people. Network will be running much better in the upcoming days. This was expected.
> 
> Remember there are also people living overseas that are trying to get in. (Like me right now)



Well stahp so us Americans can enjoy this wonderful service.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

So I just got an email from wwe, it took my registration earlier but no access to the network still. Not sure what that means.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Mae Young's saggy puppies were censored


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

cmiller4642 said:


> Mae Young's saggy puppies were censored


I guess WWE isn't getting my 60$


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*WWE EXPERIENCING HIGH DEMAND*


Please be patient if you’re ordering WWE Network as we’re experiencing extremely high demand. Your order will be processed as soon as possible.



Now shaddup :trips​


----------



## EntertheSandman (Jun 8, 2006)

ok, looks like I'm back in business withe Barely Legal...Franchise vs. Pitbull #2...LOL this "riot" squad hahaaha!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Benoit stuff is rather intriguing. Still surprised WWE decided to include footage of his matches on the network. Rather surprising, but props to them.


----------



## Sugnid (Feb 11, 2010)

Can anyone from the UK who has the PS3 app confirm that they can view the live content? On my Nexus 5 it says its blocked.

Thanks.


----------



## EzekelRAGE (Feb 24, 2014)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> So for the people who have gotten through, what does the old cateloug of shows look like? All the old PPVs are up there correct, up until what, Elimination Chamber? *And how are individual episodes of RAW/Smackdown/WCW/ECW/etc looking, are they up and if so how many?*


Lackluster would be the best word to describe it I think. They only have raw for around 4-5 years. 14/13/12/98/93. All of 12/13 episodes seem to be there. 98 only has 2 episodes, Tyson and Zamboni ones. 93 only has 7. Looks like the episodes of smackdown have all of 14/13/12. Only older year listed is for 99 and that's the first smackdown episode. I really don't care for the ppvs. I wanted to watch the old raw/wcw episodes. If the offering for them will be this limited or sectioned off, I probably won't bother with subscribing.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Davy Jones said:


> I guess WWE isn't getting my 60$


Demanding my money back now. I wanted to see Mae Young's tits in their full glory


----------



## Basel (Apr 2, 2007)

Any word on if this is on Apple TV yet?


----------



## budtoka420 (Feb 13, 2012)

Are wcw ppvs working for anyone else on ps4 it keeps crashing the app for me every time i try to access it I get an error message wwe support doesnt know what the problem is I waited 26 minutes for them to say we are experiencing high traffic lol high traffic doesnt crash and give an error message and they work fine on the website for me


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

Still no Apple TV app. Anyone seen it on their's yet?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

It's normal that it'll be having problems on the first day...i say give it a few days to get rid of the slowness lol


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

Basel said:


> Any word on if this is on Apple TV yet?


 Nope. I saw an article saying it would show up today but nothing thus far.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Sugnid said:


> Can anyone from the UK who has the PS3 app confirm that they can view the live content? On my Nexus 5 it says its blocked.
> 
> Thanks.


Works for me, although the live stuff was laggy and cuts out.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

i still cant sign up for it, website crashes

gota wait until later but i want it now haha


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> It's normal that it'll be having problems on the first day...i say give it a few days to get rid of the slowness lol


 Mania will tell the story. The potential for disaster is huge.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Only thing not working for me is not letting me sign in from my X-Box 360.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bookockey said:


> Mania will tell the story. The potential for disaster is huge.


yeah if there's problems with the "live feed for Mania" ..they will have "backlash!!" lol


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Chan Hung said:


> yeah if there's problems with the "live feed for Mania" ..they will have "backlash!!" lol


And then wwe will have their "judgement day"

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

Apple TV users, people online are saying the *manual*l update is now available. I am not at home at the moment so can not confirm.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Cactus Jack's music intact on Royal Rumble 2000


----------



## adamsemo75 (Feb 24, 2014)

good thing I get off work at 3:30 a.m. Ill just sign up then I cannot wait I get to have wrestling 24/7 now woohoo.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Lol I just feel like I'm missing something.. where do you actually watch on a laptop!?


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Ungratefulness said:


> lol, along with Benoit, CM Punk can't be searched


Yes you can, i just did.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

good thing I signed up before launch (although right now the best is live feed and the shows already aired today). The old stuff feed have a little few problems but sure will be fixed throughout once the overexposure slows down


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

probably has been asked before but I want to make sure:

Im staying in Europe at the moment but my fiancée is in the US. Can she get the network and just give me the information and I can access the network using her account although I am in Europe?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I'm signed on and everything but I can't get anything to play.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

I ask again, details on getting this working on 360 outside us?


----------



## adamsemo75 (Feb 24, 2014)

TaylorFitz said:


> I'm signed on and everything but I can't get anything to play.


I'm sure the first couple days there are going to be problems like anything web based that comes out.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

Cant wait for raw tonight where Cole brags about how backed up the wwe network was because all the WWE Universe wanted their content :cole3


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow finally got on and I get called into work


----------



## Josh Parry (Mar 20, 2011)

Still stuck waiting for the payment processing to go through... Going on 45 mins it's taken to get signed up and ready to go! Oh well; it was to be expected!


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Found this guide for UK people

http://vizualdze.wordpress.com/2014/02/24/wwe-network-in-the-uk/


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

OML said:


> Cant wait for raw tonight where Cole brags about how backed up the wwe network was because all the WWE Universe wanted their content :cole3


That'll be Jerry Lawler 'The WWE Universe crashed out the Network, wow' then smiles at the shockingly surprise of how popular this has been lol


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

OML said:


> Cant wait for raw tonight where Cole brags about how backed up the wwe network was because all the WWE Universe wanted their content :cole3


 Or how crappy their web service is.


----------



## coffeeman (Mar 29, 2007)

Just throwing this out there for ps4 users having trouble (like me). To sign in instead of hitting button X like everything else you must hit O. Took me awhile to figure that out. Also I have ps3 and ps4 and the ps4 version currently has no search function and I cannot access WCW ppvs. Hope that helps anyone with a ps4 who is frustrated.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Media Error: Video not available


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

adamsemo75 said:


> I'm sure the first couple days there are going to be problems like anything web based that comes out.


 Yeah, I'm going to just wait until very early tomorrow morning to try signing up. WWE.com is all but dead and the programs seem to be frustrating a lot of users right now too. Maybe that is why the first week is free, LOL. Because it won't work right for at least that long.


----------



## EntertheSandman (Jun 8, 2006)

coffeeman said:


> Just throwing this out there for ps4 users having trouble (like me). To sign in instead of hitting button X like everything else you must hit O. Took me awhile to figure that out. Also I have ps3 and ps4 and the ps4 version currently has no search function and I cannot access WCW ppvs. Hope that helps anyone with a ps4 who is frustrated.


Thanks! I have both too but only downloaded the app on PS4, I'll download the app on my ps3 tonight. Hopefully the PS4 gets worked out though.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

xD7oom said:


> Media Error: Video not available


Same for most, to much traffic, although some PPVs will play (Y)


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

So WM17 is working perfectly. WCW PPVs aren't really working for me at all. Are the WCW ppvs being streamed to death?


----------



## HorsemenTerritory (May 26, 2005)

Good Lord, this scares me to death when it comes to Wrestlemania, I was going to use it to watch the show on my fiancé's laptop instead of us having to go out......... I can already see a horrible "sorry we're experiencing technical difficulties" disclaimer


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

I may be the only one but I am having zero problems as of yet.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

anyone know where the live stream option is on the network site? Where for example would I watch wrestlemania?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

HorsemenTerritory said:


> Good Lord, this scares me to death when it comes to Wrestlemania, I was going to use it to watch the show on my fiancé's laptop instead of us having to go out......... I can already see a horrible "sorry we're experiencing technical difficulties" disclaimer


You won't have any problems. A lot of the videos are already starting to stream better. It's what launches are always like. Everyone tries to sign in at the exact same time and it bogs down the servers. Clogs them up if you will. This won't be a problem for very long.


----------



## geomon (May 13, 2010)

HorsemenTerritory said:


> Good Lord, this scares me to death when it comes to Wrestlemania, I was going to use it to watch the show on my fiancé's laptop instead of us having to go out......... I can already see a horrible "sorry we're experiencing technical difficulties" disclaimer


That is 100% guaranteed to happen.


----------



## coffeeman (Mar 29, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> So WM17 is working perfectly. WCW PPVs aren't really working for me at all. Are the WCW ppvs being streamed to death?


The wcw ppvs are lagging really bad it seems. Sometimes with things like these if you pause for 5 minutes then hit play it'll play more smooth. Who knows though. I'm actually impressed so far with it being the first day of the network. Most products like this / video games don't even work the first day.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

the sign up link now redirects to a channel line up page for me....looks to me like theyre limiting sign ups for now


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

So what's it like? I can't get mine to go threw but someone give the rest of us a review of so far

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

For those who have it...Is it just PPVs and stuff available or are things like past RAW/SD episodes available?

And are the past moments really uncensored/uncut, or did they still censor some moments?


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

96powerstroker said:


> So what's it like? I can't get mine to go threw but someone give the rest of us a review of so far
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It's great, clean design, easy interface, Seems some people can use the "search" feature and others can't. On my PS3 I can't see the Raw replays but on my Laptop and iPhone I can.

The content is vast and easy to find what you want. It does not show you what you have watched though which is a shame nor does it show the PPVs in a chronological format as in WM 21 Then Backlash 2005 etc 

The servers are struggling but that will be fixed and the picture quality is perfect.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I locked the door to my office and shut all of the blinds. Self employment has its advantages...although the WCW ppvs are lagging to the point it's useless to try right now.


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

*WWE Network Subforum? Also, international signups?*

Sorry for making a new thread but:

- Any thoughts on making a new subforum for the Network? where people can discuss signup issues, content, etc. Seems a bit overkill to have every single question/issue/discussion summed up in 1 same thread.

Also - I was wondering, has anyone had any luck signing up from Canada? I know it was only supposed to be available in the US at launch, but i've also heard ppl say how they can do the US Netflix in Canada, and they expeted the WWE Network might allow the same.

Any tips?

thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

96powerstroker said:


> So what's it like? I can't get mine to go threw but someone give the rest of us a review of so far
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


WWE PPVs are working perfectly for me. The live programming is working perfectly for pretty much anyone. Can't get WCW PPVs to play right though. It starts ok and then lags or doesn't play at all. Probably everyone logging on at the same time having the same idea of watching ECW and WCW ppvs. It'll get straightened out. It's just launching pains. Even Netflix had similar problems at first.


----------



## RealManRegal (Dec 11, 2013)

dxbender said:


> For those who have it...Is it just PPVs and stuff available or are things like past RAW/SD episodes available?
> 
> And are the past moments really uncensored/uncut, or did they still censor some moments?


There's around 12-14 months worth of Raw and Smackdowns eps going back tom around 30 days ago to Xmas 2012. Aside from that there's 2 eps of Raw from 1998 and 5 from 1993 (I think); plus the first episode of Smackdown from 1999.

There's still some censoring - so language like shit, fuck etc is censored, Mae Youngs tits from Rumble 2000 etc all censored. Benoit is in there but he's not in the posters/graphics used in the show listings and you can't run a search on him specifically (same goes for CM Punk apparently).


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> WWE PPVs are working perfectly for me. The live programming is working perfectly for pretty much anyone. Can't get WCW PPVs to play right though. It starts ok and then lags or doesn't play at all. Probably everyone logging on at the same time having the same idea of watching ECW and WCW ppvs. It'll get straightened out. It's just launching pains. Even Netflix had similar problems at first.


What live programming? Where do you access this????

People keep saying live programming but I can't find it


----------



## RealManRegal (Dec 11, 2013)

Actually just tested and you can search for CM Punk - wasn't working earlier but may have just been the site crapping out


----------



## coffeeman (Mar 29, 2007)

dxbender said:


> For those who have it...Is it just PPVs and stuff available or are things like past RAW/SD episodes available?
> 
> And are the past moments really uncensored/uncut, or did they still censor some moments?


From what I've been reading cuss words were censored. Maybe I'll watch the WrestleMania match of the divas in thongs and get back to you...
They have all ppvs as advertised, for old raws they currently have 2 episodes from 1998, couple more for 1992, by the looks of it they will be adding more. They have replays of the recent raws and smackdowns. The vault sections has ecw harcore tv, world class championship wrestling, and wwe old school. WWE old school has matches from Madison square garden from 1975 and +. If you were ever a fan of WCW it's basically the best thing in the world since you get every wcw ppv. That's what I'm most pumped for. Hopefully they will get nitros / raws from 97 / 98 soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I locked the door to my office and shut all of the blinds. Self employment has its advantages...although the WCW ppvs are laggign to the point it's useless to try right now.


Ya. Mania 17 is working great. I think everyone just had the same idea of watching some WCW PPVs at the same time.


----------



## BJ_Isotope (Apr 11, 2013)

anyone watching on 360? I'm getting a "USER or PASSWORD unrecognized" message when I try to log in


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

RealManRegal said:


> There's around 12-14 months worth of Raw and Smackdowns eps going back tom around 30 days ago to Xmas 2012. Aside from that there's 2 eps of Raw from 1998 and 5 from 1993 (I think); plus the first episode of Smackdown from 1999.


Really? I'm re-thinking this now. I get that they want have all the episodes of Raw and SD but I was expecting much much more than that.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I've got nothing. Like I can't watch anything live or or demand.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

I've given them my credit card twice and i still don't have any access


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

WWE Countdown's a fun show.

Most of the interviews with superstars and legends are recorded from 2011 for when they originally meant the network to be released in 2012.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

SaviorBeeRad™ said:


> I've given them my credit card twice and i still don't have any access



They said to not do that or you could be billed twice.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

OMG at Cactus Jack vs Triple H Royal Rumble 2000. Best WWE championship match ever.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

superfudge said:


> Really? I'm re-thinking this now. I get that they want have all the episodes of Raw and SD but I was expecting much much more than that.


You were expecting more than that? 2-3 hour episodes every week going back a lonnnnng time. How far were you expecting them to go back? I'm just amazed that they have all of the PPVs on here. I didn't really expect them to follow through with that promise. I get wanting to watch all of the great RAW moments. Not downing you for that. But that is an unbelievable amount of content to ask for. Maybe in the future as they expand their profit margins we will get all of that stuff. They aren't going to commit to that much of their library before it even turns a profit. They are going to want some support for what's on their before they do even more. 

Know what I mean?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Is it just me or is no videos showing up? I can browse everything but videos don't show up. Will it take a certain amount of time or what?

Here's what it looks like for me:



Spoiler: pic


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

WWE has updated their WWE Network FAQ and note that new RAW and SmackDown episodes will be available on demand 30 days after they air on USA Network and SyFy. They wrote:

"Current episodes of RAW and SmackDown will be available on-demand 30 days after their original air date on USA and Syfy."

The FAQ also now notes that a live daily studio show will launch this summer.

Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...dio_Show_Coming_Soon.html#DCMtqmCgDvA4CF2J.99


----------



## ShaunRicker (Aug 14, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> Is it just me or is no videos showing up? I can browse everything but videos don't show up. Will it take a certain amount of time or what?
> 
> Here's what it looks like for me:
> 
> ...


same for me too.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

YouThinkUKnowMe said:


> They said to not do that or you could be billed twice.


Then where the fuck do I go? http://network.wwe.com/get-the-app/? It says free trial is confirmed with a button that says start watching and it redirects me there with a button that says purchase network


----------



## eriknesss (Jan 29, 2014)

BJ_Isotope said:


> anyone watching on 360? I'm getting a "USER or PASSWORD unrecognized" message when I try to log in


Me too. I'm hoping it's just an error that is being fixed.

The only thing currently working for me is my Android phone. Videos play pretty well.

On my computer, the only thing that plays is the five second rating before each video, then it freezes.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

HorsemenTerritory said:


> Good Lord, this scares me to death when it comes to Wrestlemania, I was going to use it to watch the show on my fiancé's laptop instead of us having to go out......... I can already see a horrible "sorry we're experiencing technical difficulties" disclaimer


Hopefully they will know how many subscribers they will have to deliver to and be prepared, but this is uncharted territory. Surely they know the disaster that could happen, but I'm wondering what will happen still.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

Choke2Death said:


> Is it just me or is no videos showing up? I can browse everything but videos don't show up. Will it take a certain amount of time or what?
> 
> Here's what it looks like for me:
> 
> ...


click on a video, it will take you to that screen. Wait a minute or two, a video will load up

it's taking longer at the minute due to demand and it's quite new


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

SaviorBeeRad™ said:


> Then where the fuck do I go? http://network.wwe.com/get-the-app/? It says free trial is confirmed with a button that says start watching and it redirects me there with a button that says purchase network


go to sign up page then click on already subscribed and login


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

eriknesss said:


> Me too. I'm hoping it's just an error that is being fixed.
> 
> The only thing currently working for me is my Android phone. Videos play pretty well.
> 
> On my computer, the only thing that plays is the five second rating before each video, then it freezes.


I'm getting the same thing on the iphone, Xbox360, and PS4.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> WWE has updated their WWE Network FAQ and note that new RAW and SmackDown episodes will be available on demand 30 days after they air on USA Network and SyFy. They wrote:
> 
> "Current episodes of RAW and SmackDown will be available on-demand 30 days after their original air date on USA and Syfy."
> 
> ...


That sounds stupid. Though I guess as long as they're on hulu plus, they won't let people watch episodes the day after.


Another question for people regarding censors....Is any music censored or anything? Cause I remember people always talk about how on the PPV DVDs, they edit out a superstars music(Hogans at Wrestlemania 18(or 19)? I believe was edited out on a dvd).

And is ECW ONS uncensored(such as fan chants towards Cena)


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

BarneyArmy said:


> Found this guide for UK people
> 
> http://vizualdze.wordpress.com/2014/02/24/wwe-network-in-the-uk/


Did somebody tried this method already?


----------



## Fizban (Oct 8, 2013)

Beniot trending worldwide on twitter..


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

OMG at Cactus Jack vs Triple H Royal Rumble 2000. Best WWE championship match ever.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Ledg said:


> Did somebody tried this method already?


It will work, it's the same method I have told people to follow.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> WWE has updated their WWE Network FAQ and note that new RAW and SmackDown episodes will be available on demand 30 days after they air on USA Network and SyFy. They wrote:
> 
> "Current episodes of RAW and SmackDown will be available on-demand 30 days after their original air date on USA and Syfy."
> 
> ...


30 days?? I'm sure on the launch show they said straight after they'd been aired they'd go onto the network.

Pretty bad move if they've changed that, specially for people in other countries with difficult time zones, like in the UK Raw is on at 1am - 4am on a Monday night, PPV's the same on Sunday's, one of the biggest selling points for this I think was the fact people can get up the next day and put Raw on, or come home from work/college etc. and watch Raw or the PPV, which they couldn't watch before hand.

Not complaining like, this network looks awesome and I can;t wait to get it, but I think this is a big big disappointment if they're waiting 30 days to put them on, 30 days down the line people probably won't watch to watch that particular Raw by that point.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

RealManRegal said:


> There's still some censoring - so language like shit, fuck etc is censored, Mae Youngs tits from Rumble 2000 etc all censored. Benoit is in there but he's not in the posters/graphics used in the show listings and you can't run a search on him specifically (same goes for CM Punk apparently).


Seriously? Why would I want to watch episodes that just aired last year lol, I thought they'd have a much bigger selection of older episodes. I know it's just the launch but still.

All the old ppvs are still there at least so that's something. Too bad for me though as I already have a good number of them.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Media Error: Video Not Available


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Benoit vs Angle Mania 17.....So weird seeing Benoit on screen after these years. Also amazing to be reminded how well they worked with one another. Loved Angle's style back then. The freestyle "gimmick" was so cool.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Ledg said:


> Did somebody tried this method already?


you don't even need to go this far, just sign up with an American state. that simple.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

schedule page now LIVE on wwe network


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Now I can get all the way to payment screen but it won't process


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 7, 2008)

Where the hell do I click to simply start watching the network on my desktop. A LOT of confusion would be solved if they simply had a damn "Watch Now" button on the website. I'm logged in and I still cant figure this shit out. The WWE app works fine but the damn site.... It needs a complete remake!


----------



## JerichoWannabe (Feb 10, 2012)

Has anyone else got "Media Error: Video not available"?


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

LightyKD said:


> Where the hell do I click to simply start watching the network on my desktop. A LOT of confusion would be solved if they simply had a damn "Watch Now" button on the website. I'm logged in and I still cant figure this shit out. The WWE app works fine but the damn site.... It needs a complete remake!


http://network.wwe.com/


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Numberwang said:


> you don't even need to go this far, just sign up with an American state. that simple.


Billing address, unless you're using PayPal your details will end up else where. Got to be careful!


----------



## RMis2VULGAR (Nov 18, 2013)

JerichoWannabe said:


> Has anyone else got "Media Error: Video not available"?


yes! (no pun intended) THIS IS BULLSHIT! I CAN'T STREAM SHIT ON THIS!


----------



## JerichoWannabe (Feb 10, 2012)

RMis2VULGAR said:


> yes! (no pun intended) THIS IS BULLSHIT! I CAN' STREAM SHIT


Anyone know why the "Media Error" is happening?


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

what happens when you click on schedule then raw pre-show?

I get vince mcmahon message. Anyone else?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

What an absolute joke. They should have been allowing sign-ups for the past week. But then again they knew this was going to happen and wanted this to happen so they can have cole, lawler, and bradshaw talk about it 1000 times tonight.


----------



## Moustache (Oct 28, 2008)

I was finally able to sign up on the website, but when i try to sign in on the PS3 app, it says mu account isn't recognized. Anyone with similar problems?


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Fans of early 1990s WWE and ECW are in for a treat as early Monday Night Raw and ECW Hardcore TV will be showcased on the WWE Network. The initial episodes of both programs will begin airing on Tuesday.

The complete programming line-up for tomorrow is as follows:

* 12:30 a.m. - WWE Countdown (Coolest Catchphrases)

* 1:30 a.m. - ECW Hardcore TV (10/4/1993)

* 2:06 a.m. - Raw Backstage Pass Replay

* 2:30 a.m. - Wrestlemania Rewind (WrestleMania 1 main event)

* 3:30 a.m. - WWE Countdown (Coolest Catchphrases)

* 4:30 a.m. - NXT In-Ring Specials

* 5:30 a.m. - ECW Hardcore TV (11/1/1993)

* 6:00 a.m. - WCCW (11/1/82)

* 7:00 a.m. - Legends of Wrestling (Renegades)

* 8:30 a.m. - Monday Night Raw (1/11/93)

* 9:30 a.m. - Monday Night Raw (1/18/93)

* 10:30 a.m. - Monday Night Raw (1/25/93)

* 11:30 a.m. - WWE Superstars replay

* 12:30 p.m. - WWE Main Event replay

* 1:30 p.m. - NXT In-ring Specials

* 2:30 p.m. - Legends of Wrestling (Renegades)

* 4:00 p.m. - Legends of Wrestling (Giants)

* 5:00 p.m. - WWE Beyond the Ring (Bret Hart vs. Shawn Michaels)

* 7:00 p.m. - WWE Main Event replay

* 8:00 p.m. - NXT In-ring Specials

* 9:00 p.m. - Wrestlemania Rewind (WrestleMania 1 main event)

* 10:00 p.m. - WWE Countdown (Coolest Catchphrases)

* 11:00 p.m. - NXT In-ring Specials
Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...ECW_Hart_vs_Michaels.html#GstIRIKuGZXzDwFk.99


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> Is it just me or is no videos showing up? I can browse everything but videos don't show up. Will it take a certain amount of time or what?
> 
> Here's what it looks like for me:
> 
> ...


Same


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Okay this is becoming stupid.. I understand that there will be faults due to the numbers with the damn product. Not been able to sign up the entire damn day which is crazy to me they should have at least had that bit down.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I can't get pass the sign in part...everytime I try to sign in it says it can't find the page


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

OMG I just looked at 1995 WWE pay per views. The worst year in the WWE should make for comedy


----------



## RMis2VULGAR (Nov 18, 2013)

JerichoWannabe said:


> Anyone know why the "Media Error" is happening?


no idea, i'm assuming that it's because of all of the people trying to use the network at the same time, maybe they didn't expect as much and it's crashing. idk.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

RMis2VULGAR said:


> no idea, i'm assuming that it's because of all of the people trying to use the network at the same time, maybe they didn't expect as much and it's crashing. idk.



do you get this when clicking on the main page? Or for every video?


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

Well... I guess I'll sign up tomorrow. 

Anyone download the Xbox app?


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

i understand it's gonna have high traffic but come on iv'e been tring to sign up for hours now off and on, i can't get past the sign up page apart from once it took me to the adress page but wouldnt redirect me to paypal.


----------



## JusticeWaffle (Apr 8, 2013)

Has anyone who has encountered it gotten passed the "bamwsv2" page yet?


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm good on the WWE App I just have no idea where to go on my laptop..


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> i understand it's gonna have high traffic but come on iv'e been tring to sign up for hours now off and on, i can't get past the sign up page apart from once it took me to the adress page but wouldnt redirect me to paypal.


It's not just high traffic. It's upward of 1 million people attempting the same server requests at the same time.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> It's not just high traffic. It's upward of 1 million people attempting the same server requests at the same time.


yeah i know that, just saying iv'e been trying for hours so it's kind of frustrating.


----------



## RMis2VULGAR (Nov 18, 2013)

for whatever reason, the network is working perfectly on my phone, but not on my laptop.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

RMis2VULGAR said:


> for whatever reason, the network is working perfectly on my phone, but not on my laptop.


Same


----------



## Finlay12 (Mar 12, 2008)

Has anyone been able to get it to work on 360 keeps saying invalid user and pass when its the same on website.... heard alot of people having same issue


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

JusticeWaffle said:


> Has anyone who has encountered it gotten passed the "bamwsv2" page yet?


I've gotten that off and on for the better part of 3 hours now.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

SaviorBeeRad™ said:


> I'm good on the WWE App I just have no idea where to go on my laptop..


http://network.wwe.com/?utm_campaig...gostub%3A1Already%20Subscribed%20Sign%20in%20


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

Finlay12 said:


> Has anyone been able to get it to work on 360 keeps saying invalid user and pass when its the same on website.... heard alot of people having same issue


I can't get this shit to play on ANY device/console/computer.


----------



## L-U-D (Jun 26, 2007)

I want the network so much more now! Goddammit!


----------



## Finlay12 (Mar 12, 2008)

same wont load any videos on my laptop


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

,


----------



## sabrefan1979 (Jan 27, 2014)

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> There are ways to get in it other Countries as well. If you want help doing so send a PM or read through the thread buddy.


LOL this site isn't letting me send you a PM I don't have 25 posts yet... Send me a PM or what page around is their info on how to get this in Canada 300+ pages is a lot to back read lol.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

This 30 days thing that they've changed now in regards to current Raw and Smackdown's being on the network after they've aired I think could be a big mistake on their part, I know a friend of mine who's looking forward to getting the Network when it's available in the UK wanted it mainly for this, because with Raw and PPV's being on Sunday and Monday nights at 1am - 4am, he can't watch the shows live, he barely has time to watch anything else while catching up on WWE (IE back catalogue stuff as the current product is hard to keep up with as it is), that this was a huge selling point for him, now that they're saying that current Raw and Smackdowns will be on the Network 30 days after it's been aired on TV, people aren't going to wait that long to catch up, so this whole streaming and torrents situation is just going to continue and mean less people will get the network (which to be fair, I can understand that as no one wants to wait 30 days to be able to catch up).

The whole thing about Raw and Smackdown going straight onto the network after they aired it (as they said they would on the launch) was a major selling point (me included although I am looking forward to the back catalogue of footage but not everyone has time to watch all that), this would definitely stop (or at least cut down immensely) all the torrents and downloads too on the content, if they aren't putting them on until 30 days after now, people aren't gonna wait, they'll continue to download and stream on the torrents, for many, it's just about what's going on and happening now, 30 days after Wrestlemania 30 for example, people aren't gonna wait that long, they'll just download it still and I don't blame them really, this is what I mean how I think it's a big mistake if they have changed this now, specially for international customers and people in other time zones that find it pretty much impossible to watch it live.

Of course if they have some sort of catch up show at least (like Afterburn), then it won't be too bad, but if there is nothing in regards to the current product that's 30 days behind, I think it's gonna lose them a lot of custom to be honest as I think this was a big selling point for them, I know people now that will be like 'Ah no then' now as so many people were saying how they'd love to be able to finally watch and catch up on Raw the next day after work, college or whatever.

Now, they've gotta wait 30 days to catch up and are in no better position, pointless for them.


----------



## RMis2VULGAR (Nov 18, 2013)

so superstars is supposedly going to air at 1:00 pm EST in roughly 20 minutes. I'm gonna go ahead and take a wild guess that most of us won't be able to stream it... all of this is really pissing me off, I guess i'll try to get this thing working again in another few hours.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: based on EC have you changed your mind on the WWE Network*



STAPintoanElboDrop said:


> The results of this poll are serving to prove my theory. Thank you.


What theory is that?


----------



## Arm005 (Nov 15, 2013)

This reminds me of a really bad MMORPG launch.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

- The most WWE Network issues we've heard about has to do with the Xbox 360. WWE Network tech support reportedly told some customers they couldn't figure out the login problems and promised to contact fans by phone or e-mail once the problem was fixed.
Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe..._Hypes_Arrival_Titus.html#6yUL7pmLmUUfr1g2.99


----------



## TheChosenOne3 (Nov 22, 2013)

BJ_Isotope said:


> anyone watching on 360? I'm getting a "USER or PASSWORD unrecognized" message when I try to log in


same here. Its happening to everyone


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

Well it seems WWE was really ready for all these traffic. I have been trying to sign up for the free trial for the past 30 minutes with no luck.


----------



## Moustache (Oct 28, 2008)

TheChosenOne3 said:


> same here. Its happening to everyone


Getting the same problem on my PS3.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: based on EC have you changed your mind on the WWE Network*

ambrose gif

never planned on getting it.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Had to try many many times before I could finally sign up. 

Then I had to refresh a few times but eventually got the network page to load. Now I've got last years Royal Rumble on and its playing beautifully. HD, only froze up once for a second or two (I've been watching for a half hour). This is on PC, not phone. 

If anyone watched the Olympics on NBC's website last week, its almost the same exact format. I like it.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: based on EC have you changed your mind on the WWE Network*

You need the "I can't sign up anyway because the webpage is fucked up" option!

And the network is worth a few months just to go through the back log of old programming and PPVs.
Plenty of WMs I never got to see all at my fingertips.


----------



## thebat2 (Mar 6, 2010)

The live streaming seems pretty good at the moment. The on demand stuff needs some work still. It stops a lot so i hope they fix that.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: based on EC have you changed your mind on the WWE Network*

I enjoyed EC so nothing has changed. I'm not so miserable like most Bryan marks here. Just quit watching if it's so fucking bad and let the rest us enjoy the show in peace. You all say the same shit but in the end you give in. "I will quit watching if ______ happens" then it happens and you still hang around, whining like you always do.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

It's finally smoothing out for me. Watched a PPV and a few select matches already and it's working perfectly for me now. There are going to be issues for the next week. It was always going to happen, and it'll get fixed. With that said, I can't believe they didn't work a bit harder on the website itself. That billing site should have either been shut down until they had it ready, or queued or something. It wasn't ready for the amount of people signing up.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Roku VOD suddenly smooth and fast now. Everything seems to work. Takes less than a minute for the quality to rise dramatically on starting a stream. Also, loving the inclusion of Ventura/My Way in WM17.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

OH CRAP :lmao

I logged in :mark:


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

Still trying to log in. Got all my info and it said there was an error..and now the page is frozen again...I was almost there.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I'll have mine before the end of the day. :mark:


----------



## FenceMan (Feb 6, 2014)

Have you guys noticed the search feature?

Search for a name and it will give you a list of matches, click on a match and it takes you to the PPV or show already cue'ed to the match you selected....very cool.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: based on EC have you changed your mind on the WWE Network*

The WWE network would be an amazing bargain even if it was just a vault of old content. The fact that you get PPVs and other original programming as well is incredible.

Last night doesn't change any of that.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

FenceMan said:


> Have you guys noticed the search feature?
> 
> Search for a name and it will give you a list of matches, click on a match and it takes you to the PPV already cue'ed to the match you selected....very cool.


Yep. It's a great service. They have some kinks to work out, but it's a great service with even greater potential.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

dude i still cant sign up b/c the page is crashing


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: based on EC have you changed your mind on the WWE Network*

Nope nothing is going to stop me from getting the wwe network for a great deal in $9.99 a month. Just because some storyline doesn't go my way doesn't mean I will whine and cry about it and boycott the network no no. I'm getting the fuckin network


Besides I thought elimination chamber as a great ppv


----------



## FenceMan (Feb 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yep. It's a great service. They have some kinks to work out, but it's a great service with even greater potential.


I just started watching again, now I can literally see all Shield matches without having to FF through what I dont want to see....brilliant.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> I enjoyed EC so nothing has changed. I'm not so miserable like most Bryan marks here. Just quit watching if it's so fucking bad and let the rest us enjoy the show in peace. You all say the same shit but in the end you give in. "I will quit watching if ______ happens" then it happens and you still hang around, whining like you always do.



How anyone can defend this company if Its actually Batista vs Orton headlining a milestone WM is disgusting. If that's the case I'm most definitely taking a break from the product, but I'll sure be back. Especially since they have big plans for Wyatt and Reigns. I just don't watch the parts I don't like. Take last night for example during the Batista vs Del Rio match. Took a piss and made myself a pizza.

They can't ignore this heat too much longer.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Almost got signed up...got the the paypal page and all and then it took forever to load and then I'm now back to square one


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

same here. still trying to log in..


----------



## alinux (Feb 24, 2014)

WTF ! Iam so lucky ! I was able to signup using VPN from the UK and now I am actually streaming through my apple tv .. I did follow thevpn.guru/watch-wwe-network-outside-usa


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I just read the small print in the confirmation email they sent and for anybody who signed up for the free trial, you must CALL AND CANCEL before 3rd March or you're locked in to the 6 month subscription. I'm going to use this week to first of all see if I can get the damn thing working and to also see if what happens to those outside the US who have paid and whether they get blocked or whatever. I hope that by mid week they have it all sorted out. 

As of now I can't log in because of password issues but now I'm seeing that other people are having the same problem? I thought I had forgotten my password but if others are getting the 'unrecognised email/password' response then maybe it's just a fault due to the high demand or something? I hope so otherwise I'll just cancel and wait it out.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

cookiepuss said:


> Almost got signed up...got the the paypal page and all and then it took forever to load and then I'm now back to square one


Exact same thing happened with me LOL


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Anybody Else still not able to sign up? I've been trying on and off since 9 now with no luck.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Starbuck said:


> *I just read the small print in the confirmation email they sent and for anybody who signed up for the free trial, you must CALL AND CANCEL before 3rd March or you're locked in to the 6 month subscription.* I'm going to use this week to first of all see if I can get the damn thing working and to also see if what happens to those outside the US who have paid and whether they get blocked or whatever. I hope that by mid week they have it all sorted out.
> 
> As of now I can't log in because of password issues but now I'm seeing that other people are having the same problem? I thought I had forgotten my password but if others are getting the 'unrecognised email/password' response then maybe it's just a fault due to the high demand or something? I hope so otherwise I'll just cancel and wait it out.


This Needs to be stickied into the 1st page.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: based on EC have you changed your mind on the WWE Network*

Nah 
I was not going to get it. I did not pay for EC and I won´t pay for any other PPV till something changes. 
I knew Bryan was not going to win and I did not want him to win since his big moment should be at Mania but it seems like they are going with Kane vs Bryan and that was a big letdown


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Now getting a 404 message when clicking buy now


----------



## Josh Parry (Mar 20, 2011)

Now I'm getting a 404 page not found error for the billing info page. I understand first day kinks and everything, but I've been working at this since launch, and I just want to be good to go before Raw tonight!


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Anyone else having problems on the PS3? It works fine on my computer but I'm not able to log on via PS3.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

just finished watching "this is nxt". Interesting for someone who never really watched it before


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Well finally signed up


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: based on EC have you changed your mind on the WWE Network*



Choke2Death said:


> I enjoyed EC so nothing has changed. I'm not so miserable like most Bryan marks here. Just quit watching if it's so fucking bad and let the rest us enjoy the show in peace. You all say the same shit but in the end you give in. "I will quit watching if ______ happens" then it happens and you still hang around, whining like you always do.


:clap :clap :clap spot on my friend


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Holy shit I finally got signed up, watching right now :mark:


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

They're playing Mr Perfect's theme on the help line. :lmao


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah, struggled for ages and finally just zipped through really quickly out of nowhere, odd.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Starbuck said:


> I just read the small print in the confirmation email they sent and for anybody who signed up for the free trial, you must CALL AND CANCEL before 3rd March or you're locked in to the 6 month subscription.


I never gave any billing info, i.e. credit card at anytime for the Free Trial. Granted the Media Player won't work but I never asked to get billed. I just created a WWE.com account through the free trial link.

I'm not saying don't follow your advise, I'm just sharing my experience from this.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Signed up the day the WWE Network was announced. Changed the address etc, and now I'll only need to change the billing info. Will probably do that later because I have other things to do than sit here and push refresh every 5 seconds. :side:

edit: tired for one last time and it worked like nothing ever happened. :hmm:


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Guys just keep refreshing and trying, it will work eventually.

Anyone confirm Apple TV working???


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Has anybody figured out how to get it working in Canada?


----------



## Barry Static (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: based on EC have you changed your mind on the WWE Network*

Based on last night I'm getting it but not just yet, if they add American Dolphin to the main event I'm boycotting it


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Watching This is NXT right now on The Network. Smooth as butter and crystal clear HD :mark:


----------



## HorsemenTerritory (May 26, 2005)

Starbuck said:


> *I just read the small print in the confirmation email they sent and for anybody who signed up for the free trial, you must CALL AND CANCEL before 3rd March or you're locked in to the 6 month subscription. *I'm going to use this week to first of all see if I can get the damn thing working and to also see if what happens to those outside the US who have paid and whether they get blocked or whatever. I hope that by mid week they have it all sorted out.
> 
> As of now I can't log in because of password issues but now I'm seeing that other people are having the same problem? I thought I had forgotten my password but if others are getting the 'unrecognised email/password' response then maybe it's just a fault due to the high demand or something? I hope so otherwise I'll just cancel and wait it out.


How can they lock me in if I haven't given them any of my billing info? I *think* I've signed up for the free trial correctly, and they never asked me for any credit card info. I just haven't been able to watch any ppvs yet, and I'll be damned if I subscribe to this network if they run into this "server issue" crap for every live PPV (namely Wrestlemania).


----------



## dartlan (Jun 30, 2008)

Enjoying Wrestlemania III while at lunch. So far I've had a good experience with WWE Network.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

is anything LIVE at the minute?


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Anyone else getting "Media Error: Video not available" when trying to play any video?? I have only signed up for the free trial and not done the full billing yet. Just have an WWE.com account.


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

WOW. I struggled and struggled and now my card doesnt have sufficient funds...I spent hours trying to get on and now i cant because of my card...Awesome...Just Awesome


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

Finally got it!!


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

This is awesome, just signed up for free trial (via Paypal so will just cancel reoccuring subscription if fancy cancelling) from UK (didnt use a VPN or anything, just had to put a US state when registering) and am now watching ECW Hardcore Heaven 1997 and no streaming issues to note.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

wow this thing is awesome


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Just got through yes!!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: based on EC have you changed your mind on the WWE Network*

If you're willing to do yourself out of ALL the content available on the network because of ONE match on ONE card then :lol. Grow up.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

I purchased it. Still getting "Media Error: Video not available" message.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Wheeey, I wonder if they'll bother to fix this being able to get it even if you're outside the US thing, cause I'm from the UK but this is pretty cool. Just put Wrestlemania X-7 on.


----------



## coffeeman (Mar 29, 2007)

Just some tips for some people. If it's lagging try pausing for 2-3 minutes then resume, I did this and now there is no lag. Also when you load up a video and there is the 4 sec load screen, let it sit there for a minute and then it should play after awhile. At first it seemed like the ps3 was froze. Also for ps4 users there is no search right now and when you log in instead of pressing X to hit in your name and password use O. Took me a half hour to figure that out. Hope everyone get's it working.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

GOT THROUGH!


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

Novak Djokovic said:


> Wheeey, I wonder if they'll bother to fix this being able to get it even if you're outside the US thing, cause I'm from the UK but this is pretty cool. Just put Wrestlemania X-7 on.


Theres zero reason why they should, its working flawlessley, may aswell make more money by realising it in another market seeing as theres no issues.


----------



## NonCentz (Nov 7, 2007)

Will never watch this on my iPad, only will use this for my tv if I can. I have an hdmi cable on my tv so it shouldn't be a problem right? Can I just sign up through my tv or do I need to do it online? After I do it online how will it transfer to the tv? I already have Netflix on my tv and heard it's similar.


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

HorsemenTerritory said:


> How can they lock me in if I haven't given them any of my billing info? I *think* I've signed up for the free trial correctly, and they never asked me for any credit card info. I just haven't been able to watch any ppvs yet, and I'll be damned if I subscribe to this network if they run into this "server issue" crap for every live PPV (namely Wrestlemania).


I am trying to sign up for the free trial and they are asking for my credit card. I cant continue until i enter my credit card info..


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: based on EC have you changed your mind on the WWE Network*

Every PPV for 9.99 including everything WWE,WCW,ECW has ever released. Regardeless of today's average product, that as a wrestling fan is a no brainer for me, cant wait for it to launch in the UK.


----------



## BWRBrett (Feb 11, 2009)

Took 2 hours to get through but I've got it, no confirmation e-mail but it finally just said I was signed up in my profile. Watching WCW New Blood Rising 2000 on my PS3!


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

can anyone from outside us access through xbox 360?


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

I thought the network wasn't available until tonight?


----------



## blink_41sum_182 (Apr 9, 2011)

Can I share my account with my friend if I give him my login info?


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

Well I finally got through. Went through paypal for the free trial. Got into the network. Then I get a notification on my phone from paypal. You have just paid 9.99. So much for that free trial.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

HHHGame78 said:


> I never gave any billing info, i.e. credit card at anytime for the Free Trial. Granted the Media Player won't work but I never asked to get billed. I just created a WWE.com account through the free trial link.
> 
> I'm not saying don't follow your advise, I'm just sharing my experience from this.


Do you have billing info on file (ie from anything you might've ordered at wweshop.com)? If so it probably took your info from there. There's a way to use what's on file as opposed to going through the step by step process.


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> I just read the small print in the confirmation email they sent and for anybody who signed up for the free trial, you must _*CALL AND CANCEL*_ before 3rd March or you're locked in to the 6 month subscription. I'm going to use this week to first of all see if I can get the damn thing working and to also see if what happens to those outside the US who have paid and whether they get blocked or whatever. I hope that by mid week they have it all sorted out.


Not the case, you can cancel before the one week trial is up via your account on the network's website.


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

Looks Like i gotta wait till payday before i sign up for this..DAMN, didnt know my card had no money on it


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

95 King of the Ring streaming now. DA BEST


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

YouThinkUKnowMe said:


> Do you have billing info on file (ie from anything you might've ordered at wweshop.com)? If so it probably took your info from there. There's a way to use what's on file as opposed to going through the step by step process.


No, because it is a FREE trial. I am in the site, all I get is "Media Error: Video not available".


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

Dude, i am signing up for the free trial and you still have to enter your credit card info. Thats why i cant get it to work...


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

got it working, is anybody experiencing poor quality, does it auto adjust to the best quality available, or do you change the setting?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

HHHGame78 said:


> I never gave any billing info, i.e. credit card at anytime for the Free Trial. Granted the Media Player won't work but I never asked to get billed. I just created a WWE.com account through the free trial link.
> 
> I'm not saying don't follow your advise, I'm just sharing my experience from this.


They made me put in billing info for the free trail, PayPal. I still can't get into it though lol. I have no idea what's going on now. 



HorsemenTerritory said:


> How can they lock me in if I haven't given them any of my billing info? I *think* I've signed up for the free trial correctly, and they never asked me for any credit card info. I just haven't been able to watch any ppvs yet, and I'll be damned if I subscribe to this network if they run into this "server issue" crap for every live PPV (namely Wrestlemania).


Oh. Maybe they won't let you watch content without your billing info?



> _*Promotion Details*: One-Week Free Trial
> 
> *Terms of Use*: Your WWE Network subscription is subject to WWE Network Terms of Use, including the following:
> 
> *Free Trials*: Access to WWE Network may be made available to you for free for a limited time (a "Trial Subscription"). All Terms of Use apply to Trial Subscriptions. If you register for a Trial Subscription, you agree to subscribe to WWE Network on a paid basis at the end of your trial, unless you cancel the service before the trial ends. If you do not affirmatively cancel the Service before your Trial Subscription ends, then your credit card, debit card or PayPal account will be processed and your subscription will be converted into a paid subscription, subject to all Terms of Use, including the Automatic Renewal Policy. *IF YOU DO NOT WANT YOUR TRIAL SUBSCRIPTION CONVERTED INTO A PAID SUBSCRIPTION, YOU MUST CANCEL YOUR SERVICE BEFORE THE END OF YOUR TRIAL SUBSCRIPTION ON 03-MAR-14 BY CALLING (866) 308-5684.* _


That's what's in the email they sent me. It worked for like 5 minutes about 4 hours ago and I haven't been able to back on since. 

So yeah, honestly I don't know lol.


----------



## KPnDC (Mar 6, 2007)

It seems as though they've added more bandwidth. I'm on page 120 of this thread but I just signed up, paid and now I'm watching a replay of RAW from last week.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay so i just SUBSCRIBED...for the FREE TRIAL...so if i don't like it..i can cancel in less than a week right? lol


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

HHHGame78 said:


> No, because it is a FREE trial. I am in the site, all I get is "Media Error: Video not available".



Yeah, but you still need a valid credit card to enter with the option to not subscribe before a certain period of time.


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

So the easiest way is to pay through PayPal if you are not from the states but what about if they see the PayPal adress in the card is not US? 

But finally got it! So happy, like a little Cena fan.


----------



## FenceMan (Feb 6, 2014)

Just thinking here....

All literature and advertisements indicate that all PPV's are "included", nothing specifically mentions that they are included streaming live? Get ready to watch WMXXX on Wed because based on this launch all of us are not going to be able to watch live at the same time.

I am willing to bet that NXT crashes the system on Thurs....


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

I was never asked for card info, logged into my WWE.com account and went straight to the network, but nothing plays ("Media error: video not available")


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Old_Skool said:


> Theres zero reason why they should, its working flawlessley, may aswell make more money by realising it in another market seeing as theres no issues.


It's essentially the same as people outside the US configuring Netflix to get the US library isn't it? Have Netflix ever made any attempt at fixing that?


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Novak Djokovic said:


> Wheeey, I wonder if they'll bother to fix this being able to get it even if you're outside the US thing, cause I'm from the UK but this is pretty cool. Just put Wrestlemania X-7 on.


No idea why there would be an issue, it's like Netflix and their country restrictions. They are getting more money and exposure. So it's win win.


----------



## eriknesss (Jan 29, 2014)

Signed up three hours ago. Still can't watch anything on my PC. Still can't sign in at all on my Xbox. And now, mobile streaming is laggy as fuck. It seems like this is getting worse instead of better as the hours progress. Starting to get frustrated.

And to top it off, I was charged the $9.99 already. I probably wouldn't be as upset if I got the free trial week for them to work out all the bugs like everyone else apparently has, but I'm paying for this..


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Got this cooking in my iPad, now how do I get the app for 360? I don't see it on the marketplace


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: based on EC have you changed your mind on the WWE Network*

Didn't change my mind. If anything it convinced me to get it. I really enjoyed last night's event outside of the Divas and Batista match. The PPV price in pure HD instead of grainy internet feeds sells it for me. The past content looking better than a lot of the same stuff on youtube for one price total makes it a no brainer in my mind. Doesn't mean I don't understand other people not buying it. You want to make WWE change, you hurt their wallet. I'm satisfied with the overall WWE Network product so I bought it.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Uh yeah I think I will wait until it's not so crappy for everyone before moving forward, because people have "paid" and still get "Media Error: Video not available".


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Well, I've got it working up here in Canada. I just put in my home billing address in Canada, but put in an American state and zip code lol

It shouldn't cause any issues, should it?


----------



## BWRBrett (Feb 11, 2009)

It's buffering a fuck ton. Trying to watch Jung Dragons vs. 3 Count from WCW on my PS3.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I played it safe...i got the free trial for 9.99....


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

I just noticed that too, I paid 9.99 for the free trial wtf


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

FenceMan said:


> Just thinking here....
> 
> All literature and advertisements indicate that all PPV's are "included", nothing specifically mentions that they are included streaming live? Get ready to watch WMXXX on Wed because based on this launch all of us are not going to be able to watch live at the same time.
> 
> I am willing to bet that NXT crashes the system on Thurs....


Are you serious? Everything they have put out has said that all the PPV's will be streamed, live.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I got on my mom laptop and finally logged into wwe.com and signed up for wwe network


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

The live stream works fine so I assume the ppv streams will work fine so I may get it, but any vid in the video library is blurry and pausey. Unwatchably so.


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

Watching the 'Countdown' episode from earlier in 720p with zero issues, infact im staggered at how nicely its running (especially seeing as I shouldnt even be able to watch it for months yet!).


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: based on EC have you changed your mind on the WWE Network*



birthday_massacre said:


> I dont see how they can change it, unless DB gets a title shot on Raw tomorrow and wins.
> 
> Until things change I am not getting the network.


Bryan defending at Mania is so not the same as Bryan winning it there if you know what I mean. 

Too bad they can't "legally" insert him into the storyline, but indicators were very strong last night that we're finally getting a payoff.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

eriknesss said:


> Signed up three hours ago. Still can't watch anything on my PC.


That's my only issue right now. I can watch smoothly from everywhere else but the computer. I get as far as the TV rating. It never switches to the actual program. 

But it looks fantastic where I CAN access it.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

To those trying to log in and getting this:



> *Authentication Error. Please check email and/or password and try again.*


Are you getting this on all devices or just one? Also, have you been able to log in at all? I don't know if this is a genuine password issue for me or if there are lots of other people just unable to sign in and getting the same message. I requested a lost password change twice, they were finally able to email them to me but none of them are working and I still can't get in. I've tried on my laptop and on my phone, neither works. Earlier today it didn't work on PS3 either.


----------



## BookingBad (Jan 29, 2014)

Can't get pass the Billing Info. This sucks!


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: based on EC have you changed your mind on the WWE Network*

What I would like to know is why in the hell would they have Bryan take the title at the "B" PPV? 

Wrestlemania is right around the corner my friends.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

anyone having problems watching the current schedule show? superstars


----------



## LenMe (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: based on EC have you changed your mind on the WWE Network*

I'm not getting the network just because i'm not in a country where the network is available.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Not letting me log in on 360


----------



## eriknesss (Jan 29, 2014)

Taroostyles said:


> Not letting me log in on 360


I don't think anyone has been able to log in on 360 yet. Username or password error is all I've been getting.


----------



## tripleh1878 (Aug 10, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> To those trying to log in and getting this:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you getting this on all devices or just one? Also, have you been able to log in at all? I don't know if this is a genuine password issue for me or if there are lots of other people just unable to sign in and getting the same message. I requested a lost password change twice, they were finally able to email them to me but none of them are working and I still can't get in. I've tried on my laptop and on my phone, neither works. Earlier today it didn't work on PS3 either.


only get this on ipod


----------



## KPnDC (Mar 6, 2007)

Watching the Superstars replay. This is my first time watching a Diva's match all year.  lol Stream looks great though on my iPhone. Signed up via my iPhone too btw.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Watching Wrestlemania 23 right now.


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Finally got it after multiple tries. 

I did a search for CHRIS BENOIT, and got "No results were found for that term. Please try a new search" 

Found that kind of funny.


----------



## Stan Rizzo (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: based on EC have you changed your mind on the WWE Network*

Not at all. This isn't the first time WWE made a bad decision and it won't be the last. I know exactly what im getting into when I get the network. just cuz my favorite didnt win a match isnt something to be upset about.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Part of me wonders just how well WWE Network is doing right now. Cause I'm sure they had a target subscriber size(enough for them to break even since they're eliminating PPV buys) and made sure the network would be able to hold that many people. So if they have problems due to amount signing up, they probably have so much more signing up!


----------



## eXcecution3r (Apr 1, 2007)

All's I'm getting is "bamwsv2".

Any help?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Taroostyles said:


> Not letting me log in on 360


Same here. It says my password is wrong but the same password is allowing me to access the Network on my computer.


----------



## Josh Parry (Mar 20, 2011)

Experiencing no real problems now that I'm finally subscribed! The picture quality is beautiful! The only issue I've had is very low frame-rate at times, but I assume that'll get smoothed out soon.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: based on EC have you changed your mind on the WWE Network*

It wouldn't of made any sense for Bryan to win the title last night. Bryan will get added to the WM Main Event and hold the title till Summerslam.


----------



## excalibur41389 (Feb 5, 2014)

*First thing you watched on the WWE Network?*

What was it? What was the first thing you watched when you got the WWE Network? Any particular reason why?

For me it was Summer Slam 2002. I honestly don't particularly know why I choose that over No Way Out 2001, which was my favorite PPV ever. At the time I really wanted to watch the Brock Lesnar vs. The Rock match so that is probably why.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

I think they should create a WWE Network subforum btw this topic is a bit too large


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: First thing you watched on the WWE Network?*

1996 Bash at the Beach. Best moment in wrestling history


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: First thing you watched on the WWE Network?*

I watched the programming that was on. I watched the full thing of Countdown of catchphrases, and then I watched This Is NXT.

Good stuff. Hoping they get the Xbox 360 bug figured out before I get home this afternoon.


----------



## jlusk99 (Jan 10, 2014)

FINALLY was able to join.... whew. Only took 5 1/2 hours. Let me say so far in my experience, it takes everything forever to load. Half the time I select a PPV, it tries to load for about 30 seconds and just kicks me back to the prior screen.

Of course I'm at work and using my mobile devices, hopefully when I get home to my 30MBP connection I wont have these issues.

Is there an app on the AppleTV? That would make things soooo convenient.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

simple question, is wwe app available on xbox 360 in uk and if so where can I find it?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm probably going to wait until after raw to sign up

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BookingBad (Jan 29, 2014)

This is what I am getting 

"We're sorry.
There was an error processing your request.
Please try again later.
Our records indicate that you have purchased an equivalent product before."


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Took almost an hour to get it working but it finally started. Watching on my laptop but when I get home, I'll try to get it started on my xbox. We'll see if there are still issues later because I've been hearing about video game console problems so far.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Just saw a small few min of TLC 2013..very good quality!


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

Anyone have significant playback problems on the ps3, im logged in but im getting actually errors or the videos stop playing

its not my connection


----------



## L-E-S-S-T-H-A-N (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: based on EC have you changed your mind on the WWE Network*

This is where Vince has won the fucking jackpot. Because no matter how bad this product gets, and I fucking hate the WWE right now, we (or I) will almost definatly be getting the Network- why? Because of the previous content. I love nothing more than watching old PPV's from the 90's and Raws. That being said, they are available on YouTube and shit and torrents, so whether I stick with the network will be whether the quality of the Network videos are good or not. I don't like the grainy ass Raws from the 90's on YouTube.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

I can't even put a letter into my network account on my PS4. Is anyone else having the same trouble?


----------



## wwf20112 (Sep 26, 2004)

I only wish this was around when I was young. I need more time in a day now. I am impressed


----------



## coffeeman (Mar 29, 2007)

The Cynical Miracle said:


> I can't even put a letter into my network account on my PS4. Is anyone else having the same trouble?


I was stuck on this for 30 minutes! Instead of hitting X to type in your name and password use O button.

There is also no search on ps4 version.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

I got through it and the live shows work fine but all of the PPVs are just giving me a plain black screen after the rating warning.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Alim said:


> I'm probably going to wait until after raw to sign up
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That's probably gonna be busiest time of the day for signups. Especially if they confirm on TV infront of the 4M+ fans that the network is stable again and people can sign up.


----------



## BookingBad (Jan 29, 2014)

Got it working on my phone!


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

dxbender said:


> That's probably gonna be busiest time of the day for signups. Especially if they confirm on TV infront of the 4M+ fans that the network is stable again and people can sign up.


True but I want to make sure its ok for people not in the US to purchase through paypal as long as you use an american address

I live in canada

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BookingBad (Jan 29, 2014)

So guys, when do we cancel before we get charged?


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: based on EC have you changed your mind on the WWE Network*



Melrose92 said:


> Every PPV for 9.99 including everything WWE,WCW,ECW has ever released. Regardeless of today's average product, that as a wrestling fan is a no brainer for me, cant wait for it to launch in the UK.


Dude, im in UK and have been watching it for past hour or so (you just need to put a random US State when signing up), works great aswell.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

when are they going to put up the TNA section?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

i ordered thru paypal...for those saying they didn't pay but got a free trial..it's gotta be b.s. lol...you have to enter a payment method


----------



## FenceMan (Feb 6, 2014)

It appears they have shut down all but the live stream, probably to save bandwidth.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Wish they had some older raws or nitros

ALL DEM PPVS!!

No issues here


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

on my computer it keeps saying "Media Error: Video not available" for every video i try to play


----------



## KPnDC (Mar 6, 2007)

They a segment called "Best of the Worst" right now it's talking about the ShockMaster's debut. Also, another segment called "Outside the Ring", it's showing John Cena's apperances on ESPN programming.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> i ordered thru paypal...for those saying they didn't pay but got a free trial..it's gotta be b.s. lol...you have to enter a payment method


That doesn't mean anything. The total billing comes back as $0.00.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

FenceMan said:


> It appears they have shut down all but the live stream, probably to save bandwidth.


everything works but the live stream for me


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

the OD stuff is the selling point to me right now, but i can totally see myself watching the live channel all the time


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Got the free trial and everything's working good for me, on both my laptop and PS3.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Holy fuck watching 95 King of the Ring is painful. Jesus Christ how did the WWF not go out of business?


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm watching WM21 and Undertaker is about to fight Randy Orton. 

No spoilers please.


----------



## cpuguy18 (May 13, 2011)

They should include a feature where you can watch individual matches from ppvs instead of having to watch to whole ppv to see a specific match.


----------



## Flaircountry77 (Mar 29, 2013)

I had no problems signing up. Very little is loading though.


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

Well i was definitely charged the 9.99 so I guess I aint getting the free trial. Oh well I was gonna keep it anyways. Watching the 1992 Royal Rumble. Was lagging bad but I paused it for a while. Seems to be working a little better at the moment. Probably just jinxed myself.


----------



## FenceMan (Feb 6, 2014)

Who here has bandwidth caps? :cuss::cuss::cuss:


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

cpuguy18 said:


> They should include a feature where you can watch individual matches from ppvs instead of having to watch to whole ppv to see a specific match.


They have it but for some reason it's disabled. I watched an old Survivor Series and there were red and white dots on the timeline. The white dots were the start of the matches and the red dots were the finishes.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

TheGMofGods said:


> That doesn't mean anything. The total billing comes back as $0.00.


Someone allready posted fine print if u don't cancel the free trial by March 3rd then with your payment info it signs u up automatically for the pay subscription


----------



## alinux (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Network/UK.*

Watching in the UK on Apple TV right now, I got registered before most US users, I did follow thevpn.guru/watch-wwe-network-outside-usa


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

Well finally got signed up for the free trial but I can't play anything. Is anyone else getting error messages when trying to stream a video? My gosh this launch has been terrible you think they would of been better prepared.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

So I logged into wwe.com and signed up for wwe network...I'm watching beyond the ring on my phone but I can't log in on my xbox


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Network Subforum? Also, international signups?*

I heard Canada will be getting it later on this year, possibly September/October. We have our own Netflix in Canada but yeah some people do something to their IP address or something to make the US version work. I'd advise just waiting, I have a crap load of dvds to help with the wait lol.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

I bought a Roku 2 specifically for this. It is terrible. Nothing would load. It's working on my computer and on my phone. Roku... "Unavailable"


----------



## Caleb Crotchshot (Apr 21, 2013)

Why on paypay are we being charged $9 for the free trial?


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Tokyo4Life said:


> Someone allready posted fine print if u don't cancel the free trial by March 3rd then with your payment info it signs u up automatically for the pay subscription


Well yea no shit, that's what a free trial is. If you don't like what you're given, then you cancel your subscription, otherwise they sign you up automatically. As of now the billing comes back as 0.00 because you aren't paying anything. That could easily change if you don't cancel, assuming of course you don't want the network.


----------



## cpuguy18 (May 13, 2011)

cmiller4642 said:


> They have it but for some reason it's disabled. I watched an old Survivor Series and there were red and white dots on the timeline. The white dots were the start of the matches and the red dots were the finishes.


It would be great if they had that on the app.


----------



## FenceMan (Feb 6, 2014)

cpuguy18 said:


> They should include a feature where you can watch individual matches from ppvs instead of having to watch to whole ppv to see a specific match.


There is a search feature that does this but it looks like a lot of the network has been shut down right now.


----------



## B4R (Sep 10, 2008)

I was thinking it was my VPN lagging, but it seems they're collapsed 

I managed to view a few clips... and I had horrible quality, worst than an "illegal streaming".

They need to add an "offline" mode, in which you can choose what you want to watch, grab it on your device and being able to watch it while you're without your wifi connection (as Spotify does)


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

Interesting. I got "Media Error: Video not available" when I try to watch the live stream but when click "WATCH FROM THE BEGINNING" there is no problem.  So maybe, no RAW pre-show for me tonight.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

FenceMan said:


> There is a search feature that does this but it looks like a lot of the network has been shut down right now.


You can look up individual matches, but for me it just ends up putting me on the PPV itself that the match happened in, which isn't what I want.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

Ledg said:


> Interesting. I got "Media Error: Video not available" when I try to watch the live stream but when click "WATCH FROM THE BEGINNING" there is no problem.  So maybe, no RAW pre-show for me tonight.


and no wrestlemania


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Apparently you can pay via paypal and enter an american address if you want to watch the network but dont live in the usa

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

ITS WORKING!! 5 hours later lol. Working on laptop and on PS3. Holy fucking shit this is unreal. Yeah, I'm not budging from this chair for the rest of the night now. 

:clap :vince$ :clap


----------



## Sugnid (Feb 11, 2010)

I've got the PS3 app working here in the UK.

Seems to be a bit hit and miss with the shows actually working but teething problems are to be expected initially I think.

The UI is very slick though-I'm very impressed.


----------



## FenceMan (Feb 6, 2014)

TheGMofGods said:


> You can look up individual matches, but for me it just ends up putting me on the PPV itself that the match happened in, which isn't what I want.


Its not working 100%, I couldnt get a lot of things, but got Hogan - Andre WMIII right at start of match. I think its just clogged up right now.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

TheGMofGods said:


> You can look up individual matches, but for me it just ends up putting me on the PPV itself that the match happened in, which isn't what I want.


I replied earlier and said that it appears that is disconnected. I got it on the 1990 Survivor Series on my laptop and on Summerslam 1998 on the PS3. But so far on every other PPV I haven't seen it


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

I went ahead and purchased the Network. It seems like they're having streaming issues but there's nothing happening that you wouldn't expect in the first couple of weeks. I'm gonna mark this down as worthwhile.


----------



## EntertheSandman (Jun 8, 2006)

Damnit! Watching 3 Way Dance in Barely Legal and there is no Enter the Sandman when Sandman comes to the ring. I should of known, but was hopeful. When he comes to the ring and everyone is singing the song and he is drinking beers is just absolutely CLASSIC!


----------



## Moustache (Oct 28, 2008)

Says on my account that I don't have a subscription even though I've signed up. Sigh. 

Can anyone give me a direct link to the signup page cause I can't even find it right now.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

FenceMan said:


> Who here has bandwidth caps? :cuss::cuss::cuss:


 This is the elephant in the room. Comcast just got paid by Netflix for better service, the thing is how do they do that? Somebody was monitoring Netflix usage and allegations are out there that they were throttling Netflix traffic (unconfirmed). This is why I think WWE will end up staying with NBCU (Comcast) for TV rights, but don't think they won't gouge the customer.

Comcast has a "soft cap" (rarely enforced) but technically it is 250 gigs a month included with the cap (max) being 300 on paper. 

Comcast is buying Time Warner so they could take the 2 biggest cable ISP's and put WWE Network in deep trouble. People like to think they have "unlimited" bandwidth. I know they "believe" that and that it will stay that way forever, but true "unlimited" is very rare and it won't last.

How many people are home all day long to stream this thing? How many will leave it on when they go to sleep or stop watching. Do people think somebody is not going to pay for that?


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Subforum? Also, international signups?*

I vote for a subforum


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Just got the 1 week trial, so I am able to watch RAW LIVE in HD there? Or is it just gonna come there after the actual show or what?


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

the picture is so amazingly clear wow!!!!


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Those of you who are getting the media error, you probably haven't subscribed to the network yet. Get the free one week trail and that should solve the problem for you.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

I have a question. I just tried to sign up under my dad's name. It's my account, I put in his CC info, hit submit and it just says on the signup page processing takes 30 seconds or so.. I waited but I got no confirmed email nor did the page change. I don't want to signup again, only to be charged twice lol. Should I just wait?


----------



## PhantomLordBWH (Dec 18, 2012)

Here's my question, and it's a potential dealbreaker for me and I can't find the answer on WWE's FAQ.

How soon will current PPVs be available to watch on the Network? I know Elimination Chamber will be there in 30 days, and current Raw and Smackdown episodes will be there 30 days after airdates. Is this the same for current PPVs?

If so... WWE isn't getting my money. I work every Sunday until 11pm CST (an hour after PPVs end) and I want to watch them that night when I get home. Anyone know if this will be an option? I'm not waiting 30 days to watch something...


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

TheGMofGods said:


> Those of you who are getting the media error, you probably haven't subscribed to the network yet. Get the free one week trail and that should solve the problem for you.


How do you subscribed because I signed up for a WWE.com profile and it took me right to the network home page.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

Lazyking said:


> I have a question. I just tried to sign up under my dad's name. It's my account, I put in his CC info, hit submit and it just says on the signup page processing takes 30 seconds or so.. I waited but I got no confirmed email nor did the page change. I don't want to signup again, only to be charged twice lol. Should I just wait?


 I got a "Welcome to WWE Network" email about 30 minutes after I signed up.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

PhantomLordBWH said:


> Here's my question, and it's a potential dealbreaker for me and I can't find the answer on WWE's FAQ.
> 
> How soon will current PPVs be available to watch on the Network? I know Elimination Chamber will be there in 30 days, and current Raw and Smackdown episodes will be there 30 days after airdates. Is this the same for current PPVs?
> 
> If so... WWE isn't getting my money. I work every Sunday until 11pm CST (an hour after PPVs end) and I want to watch them that night when I get home. Anyone know if this will be an option? I'm not waiting 30 days to watch something...


WM XXX and PPVs after will air live on the Network (then put in the PPV Vault)


----------



## ShadowR (Jun 28, 2011)

Signed up from Romania.
No VPN, only used a fake adress from the US.
I recieved the confirmation mail after 4 hours, and everything works smoothly.
I was watching an old WCW pay-per-view and now I'm checking out the latest Superstars edition.
The quality is great, crystal clear HD (for the Superstars), no lagging and no buffering (only for a few seconds at the begginig.

I can't belive it. I'm all the way from Romania, and everything works just fine.
I won't cancel after the free trial period. lol


----------



## PhantomLordBWH (Dec 18, 2012)

JY57 said:


> WM XXX and PPVs after will air live on the Network (then put in the PPV Vault)


Right, I know that... My issue is I'm not home and able to watch them live. Will they immediately be in the Vault and On Demand, or is it a 30-day wait like Raw and Smackdown?


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

The Hardcore Show said:


> How do you subscribed because I signed up for a WWE.com profile and it took me right to the network home page.


Go to the bottom of the WWE homepage, and look under the WWE network catagory. There should be an option to "buy". Click on that and select which option you want, which are the network or the free one week trial.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Bookockey said:


> I got a "Welcome to WWE Network" email about 30 minutes after I signed up.


Did your signup page not change? I hit submit and nothing happened besides the msg on the side. I left the page so I'm worried it didn't go thru.


----------



## KPnDC (Mar 6, 2007)

PhantomLordBWH said:


> Here's my question, and it's a potential dealbreaker for me and I can't find the answer on WWE's FAQ.
> 
> How soon will current PPVs be available to watch on the Network? I know Elimination Chamber will be there in 30 days, and current Raw and Smackdown episodes will be there 30 days after airdates. Is this the same for current PPVs?
> 
> If so... WWE isn't getting my money. I work every Sunday until 11pm CST (an hour after PPVs end) and I want to watch them that night when I get home. Anyone know if this will be an option? I'm not waiting 30 days to watch something...


Current RAW & SD will appear next day.


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

I found the EC kick-off show from the search bar, but couldn't play it. Don't know when are they gonna upload the PPV, though.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Got it all setup and running. WM 20 doesn't play on the PS3 but it does on the computer. Lots of lag on the PS3, but the computer is fine. Hmm.

Also, why are there are like, 5 blank pages on this thread? Fuck.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

PhantomLordBWH said:


> Right, I know that... My issue is I'm not home and able to watch them live. Will they immediately be in the Vault and On Demand, or is it a 30-day wait like Raw and Smackdown?


You have to wait 30 days.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

PhantomLordBWH said:


> Here's my question, and it's a potential dealbreaker for me and I can't find the answer on WWE's FAQ.
> 
> How soon will current PPVs be available to watch on the Network? I know Elimination Chamber will be there in 30 days, and current Raw and Smackdown episodes will be there 30 days after airdates. Is this the same for current PPVs?
> 
> If so... WWE isn't getting my money. I work every Sunday until 11pm CST (an hour after PPVs end) and I want to watch them that night when I get home. Anyone know if this will be an option? I'm not waiting 30 days to watch something...


 If you mean the future PPV's included with subscription I can't see why they would wait 30 days since it is just archived content that was part of the subscription. I saw streaming shows that had a "start from beginning" option. But you are correct that I have not seen that in print either.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Lazyking said:


> I have a question. I just tried to sign up under my dad's name. It's my account, I put in his CC info, hit submit and it just says on the signup page processing takes 30 seconds or so.. I waited but I got no confirmed email nor did the page change. I don't want to signup again, only to be charged twice lol. Should I just wait?


Happened to me and it went through, go to the network page and try to log on and see if it works


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

only thing i can play so far on the ps3 is mania 29 everything else never starts or i get an error, then i try on my computer and things play but i get freezes very few min and its not my pc or my connection


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

WM 17 is playing in all its glory. The climax of the main event is about to happen. Can't wait to see the crowd reaction after all these years.


----------



## eriknesss (Jan 29, 2014)

WG5516 said:


> Current RAW & SD will appear next day. PPV's will air live and then immediately be put OnDemand.


This is not accurate. Everything I've read says current Raw and Smackdown will appear in 30 days (due to contract with Hulu Plus). I'm assuming PPVs will be the same, since Royal Rumble 2014 isn't even on demand yet.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

NonCentz said:


> Will never watch this on my iPad, only will use this for my tv if I can. I have an hdmi cable on my tv so it shouldn't be a problem right? Can I just sign up through my tv or do I need to do it online? After I do it online how will it transfer to the tv? I already have Netflix on my tv and heard it's similar.


u have to go to wwe.com to sign up. only took me 2 minutes. i'm only gonna be watching on tv as well(through ps3), not the same effect watching it on one of the small tech gadgets. i'm blown away by the amount of content on there. i mean every ppv ever? i can imagine getting this as a 13 year old, i'd never leave the house. shit, i used to rent 1 video from blockbuster every week. in a way that was better though, makes u appreciate it more. anyway, picture quality is good for me, not much loading time either. watched a bit of the hart/hbk behind the ring special, good stuff.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

Lazyking said:


> Did your signup page not change? I hit submit and nothing happened besides the msg on the side. I left the page so I'm worried it didn't go thru.


 It did not change twice. I waited a couple hours, tried again and did get the confirmation page and the email about 30 minutes later. Try signing in with the user ID and if you get in it must have gone through.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Can't log on to wwe network on the xbox...says user or password unrecognized


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

where did u guys find the wwe app in the playstation store for ps3? I cant find it and there are no results when I type it in


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

The picture becomes blurry at certain points and I'm not sure why. Regardless it's really annoying.


----------



## Canadian Destroyer (Apr 14, 2011)

So...is there any way to get the network to somehow work in Canada? Yes I'm aware they announced that it wont be released until late 2014 or early 2015, but theres a way to get american netflix here so I would hope theres a way to get the WWE Network here as well.


----------



## MidnightToker (Apr 14, 2013)

Anyone found any solutions to the Xbox 360 problem? I have Live Gold (can't use Netflix without it, either) and the WWE Network works fine on my iPhone (except my carrier doesn't have much service where I live so the stream isn't great, but I can login just fine). 

It looks like the never even tested it on the 360. After 5 hours this morning I was able to sign up for the Network, and now I can't really watch it properly since it doesn't work on my 360.


----------



## PhantomLordBWH (Dec 18, 2012)

WG5516 said:


> Current RAW & SD will appear next day.


That's simply not true. Straight from the WWE.com FAQ.

"Current episodes of RAW and SmackDown will be available on-demand 30 days after their original air date on USA and Syfy."


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow. I can't believe this still isn't working right.. Worst launch ever..


----------



## FenceMan (Feb 6, 2014)

EntertheSandman said:


> Damnit! Watching 3 Way Dance in Barely Legal and there is no Enter the Sandman when Sandman comes to the ring. I should of known, but was hopeful. When he comes to the ring and everyone is singing the song and he is drinking beers is just absolutely CLASSIC!


Just reminded me I was there  , I am the guy on the right...


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

MidnightToker said:


> Anyone found any solutions to the Xbox 360 problem? I have Live Gold (can't use Netflix without it, either) and the WWE Network works fine on my iPhone (except my carrier doesn't have much service where I live so the stream isn't great, but I can login just fine).
> 
> It looks like the never even tested it on the 360. After 5 hours this morning I was able to sign up for the Network, and now I can't really watch it properly since it doesn't work on my 360.


I can't watch it on my xbox either but I'm watching it on my phone just fine


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Bookockey said:


> It did not change twice. I waited a couple hours, tried again and did get the confirmation page and the email about 30 minutes later. Try signing in with the user ID and if you get in it must have gone through.


It worked! In like a bandit lol. I signed out of my account and signed back in. Yes!


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Therapy said:


> Wow. I can't believe this still isn't working right.. Worst launch ever..


This is overreaction at its finest.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

eriknesss said:


> This is not accurate. Everything I've read says current Raw and Smackdown will appear in 30 days (due to contract with Hulu Plus). I'm assuming PPVs will be the same, since Royal Rumble 2014 isn't even on demand yet.


 RR 2014 may have something to do with DVD release or exclusivity in some contracts. Much like the Hulu deal, plus USA Network probably wants us to watch all those commercials on RAW and watch it on their channel so there will be a buffer time there.

The Network PPV's you've already paid for in your subscription so technically they are programming and you'd just be time shifting when you watched. They should clarify that though, I don't know officially but it just makes sense. If they have my money why do they care if I watch live or whenever?


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I am now waiting to purchase this until several questions become more clear.

1. Raw is not airing live, fine, but I thought it would appear the next day, and now that is in question. 

2. I think the PPVs are viewable live which is good. But some times I'm not there during the live time, and if it is not archived until 30 days later this does not help me.

So, I need more of and understanding on how some of these things work before committing.


----------



## EntertheSandman (Jun 8, 2006)

FenceMan said:


> Just reminded me I was there  , I am the guy on the right...


Haha! That's awesome!!!


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

or maybe not. Says video error. When I go to my account, it says I don't have a subscription. Hmm.


----------



## PhantomLordBWH (Dec 18, 2012)

Oakue said:


> I am now waiting to purchase this until several questions become more clear.
> 
> 1. Raw is not airing live, fine, but I thought it would appear the next day, and now that is in question.
> 
> ...


Straight from WWE.com.

"Current episodes of RAW and SmackDown will be available on-demand 30 days after their original air date on USA and Syfy."


----------



## eriknesss (Jan 29, 2014)

Therapy said:


> Wow. I can't believe this still isn't working right.. Worst launch ever..


You're telling me. Almost five hours after signing up and all I've seen is TV-14, TV-PG and TV-MA roll across my screen about 100 times.

Still no signing in on 360 for ANYBODY.

I'm curious how it's working great for some people and not at all for others...


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

Lazyking said:


> It worked! In like a bandit lol. I signed out of my account and signed back in. Yes!


:yes:yes:yes


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

The first thing I noticed that they're probably going to try to fix is that the video after you try to skip to certain points after a certain number of times will no longer be in HD. I don't understand why that's the case but regardless I think it's one that needs to be fixed.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

PhantomLordBWH said:


> Straight from WWE.com.
> 
> "Current episodes of RAW and SmackDown will be available on-demand 30 days after their original air date on USA and Syfy."


Okay. That's fine. The PPV thing is a bigger deal to me. Sometimes I will not be available during the live airing of the PPV, and it's pointless if I have to wait 30 days to see it. I figured it'd be archived right after it airs.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Watching RAW episode 279 right now. Awesome.


----------



## EntertheSandman (Jun 8, 2006)

HAHAHA! Terry Funk getting his head stuck in the ladder! #HardcoreLegend


----------



## eriknesss (Jan 29, 2014)

Oakue said:


> Okay. That's fine. The PPV thing is a bigger deal to me. Sometimes I will not be available during the live airing of the PPV, and it's pointless if I have to wait 30 days to see it. I figured it'd be archived right after it airs.


Royal Rumble and Elimination Chamber (2014) aren't on demand yet, so I would assume it'll probably be a 30 day wait..


----------



## epbbi (Feb 24, 2014)

OML said:


> the picture is so amazingly clear wow!!!!


Too bad it stutters some like every other Flash video application. It's definitely not as smooth as live cable TV.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Is there any way to try the Network out, outside of the US?


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Is there any way to try the Network out, outside of the US?


Yes many ways, PM me or refer to 1st page


----------



## EntertheSandman (Jun 8, 2006)

PhantomLordBWH said:


> Straight from WWE.com.
> 
> "Current episodes of RAW and SmackDown will be available on-demand 30 days after their original air date on USA and Syfy."


I don't understand that, it will be available on USA and SyFy? What about WWE Network? I want to be able to watch Raw at work days after it airs. Is this not the case?


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

I was finally able to sign up


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

Therapy said:


> Wow. I can't believe this still isn't working right.. Worst launch ever..


 I think everybody knew there would be issues for at least a week judging by the free trial period. This is why they launched well before Mania. I assume they will get it fixed, but they'd better count on 99% of subscribers trying to access Mania live, that will test the system at its max as of that day. If that goes smoothly all should be OK and they can add capacity as the flood of subs slows down to a daily average.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Now that it's confirmed that Raw comes up 30 days later on the network, how can you watch it the next day? I'm going to be missing tonight's show so does anyone know where I could watch it as soon as it's over?


----------



## Jbardo (Aug 29, 2010)

How have people in the uk managed to get this? Please help.


----------



## eriknesss (Jan 29, 2014)

EntertheSandman said:


> I don't understand that, it will be available on USA and SyFy? What about WWE Network? I want to be able to watch Raw at work days after it airs.  Is this not the case?


Not while they're still under contract with Hulu Plus.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

It's running clean as a whistle for me now. So smooth. Anything I click to watch comes up and plays perfectly. This is great. :mark:


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

EntertheSandman said:


> I don't understand that, it will be available on USA and SyFy? What about WWE Network? I want to be able to watch Raw at work days after it airs. Is this not the case?


 USA wants their ads viewed, Universal HD Channel has weekend replays also. Ratings might plunge if everbody knew they could just wait until Tuesday and neither USA nor WWE want that.


----------



## PhantomLordBWH (Dec 18, 2012)

Oakue said:


> Okay. That's fine. The PPV thing is a bigger deal to me. Sometimes I will not be available during the live airing of the PPV, and it's pointless if I have to wait 30 days to see it. I figured it'd be archived right after it airs.


You and I are in the exact same boat. I just found this on the FAQ.

"All programming that premieres on WWE Network, including WWE Pay-Per-View events, immediately becomes available in WWE Network's extensive video-on-demand library."


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

TheGMofGods said:


> The first thing I noticed that they're probably going to try to fix is that the video after you try to skip to certain points after a certain number of times will no longer be in HD. I don't understand why that's the case but regardless I think it's one that needs to be fixed.


Netflix does this. It's not much of a problem as it usually goes back to HD after a few seconds. Probably depends on the strength of your connection.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Still saying media error all the time.  Any tips how to fix it?


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Confusing.

I'm going to have to contact them.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Not sure what to do. If it says I don't have an account, should I try again to sign up? I can access the network page, see what's available but nothing at all plays.


----------



## PhantomLordBWH (Dec 18, 2012)

EntertheSandman said:


> I don't understand that, it will be available on USA and SyFy? What about WWE Network? I want to be able to watch Raw at work days after it airs. Is this not the case?


If you miss it on USA, you have to wait a month to watch it on the Network... Dumb, huh?


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Lazyking said:


> or maybe not. Says video error. When I go to my account, it says I don't have a subscription. Hmm.


I had the same problem. Try logging in and out.


----------



## eriknesss (Jan 29, 2014)

Bookockey said:


> USA wants their ads viewed, Universal HD Channel has weekend replays also. Ratings might plunge if everbody knew they could just wait until Tuesday and neither USA nor WWE want that.


I really think it has more to do with Hulu Plus, since I can watch both shows there the day after they air. After their contract runs out, I'm sure they'll transfer over to the WWE Network.


----------



## eskymi (Feb 24, 2014)

I purposely joined just to post this:

All programming that premieres on WWE Network, including WWE Pay-Per-View events, immediately becomes available in WWE Network’s extensive video-on-demand library.

And wouldn't you know it after all the steps, someone just a few posts before mine gives you the answer. The RAW and SD will not air due to previous contracts. RR and EC aren't airing as they were not a Premiere on the Network. All the PPVs coming will be and will be available almost immediately.


----------



## Jbardo (Aug 29, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> It's running clean as a whistle for me now. So smooth. Anything I click to watch comes up and plays perfectly. This is great. :mark:


I'm from the uk and want it on my PS3, please help!


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

Lazyking said:


> or maybe not. Says video error. When I go to my account, it says I don't have a subscription. Hmm.


 Oh no. I'd wait a bit and make sure there is no "welcome" email, then try again. I did get a confirmation page very quickly the time it worked then the email. I waited about 2 hours before I tried again. I also did the log out and back in thing to see if it was active and it said it was not similar to what you got.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Therapy said:


> Wow. I can't believe this still isn't working right.. Worst launch ever..


I can think of a certain nation's government health care website that begs to differ.


----------



## PhantomLordBWH (Dec 18, 2012)

Oakue said:


> Okay, I don't know now to be honest with you.
> 
> I'm okay with the 30 day Raw wait, but not okay with the 30 day PPV wait. If you're not able to watch the PPV live and have to wait 30 days to see it, then you're essentially paying $9.99 a month for old archived footage. While fantastic at first, might become a waste after a year or so.
> 
> I'm going to have to think this one out now. I was 100% on board purchasing it. Now I'm unsure.


Good news. Check what I sent you a few posts up. 

"All programming that premieres on WWE Network, including WWE Pay-Per-View events, immediately becomes available in WWE Network's extensive video-on-demand library."


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

Anyone else love the easily accessible queries? It's laid out really simple.


----------



## foodzombie (Jul 11, 2013)

Seems to be working alright for me now, (I'm from the UK) just watched around 30mins of summerslam 2006


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

Beginning on my journey of every episode of RAW from the very beginning, literally can't believe how smooth this has been for me (after a little initial trouble signing up it's been absolutely awesome).

Randy Savage :mark:
Rob Bartlet fpalm


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Natecore said:


> I can think of a certain nation's government health care website that begs to differ.


:lol


----------



## epbbi (Feb 24, 2014)

They shouldn't put spoilers in the video progress bar. Some of the PPVs have progress points like this:

Start of A vs. B
A finishes B with move X
Start of C and D vs. E and F
E pins D after finisher Y

If people want a shortcut to the end of the match, it should just say "end of match", not give away the result if someone accidentally puts the mouse over it.


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

Ps3 is laggy as hell. Pretty much unwatchable. I even paused it for like 20 minutes and came back. Was good for a little while then went back to lagging. Tried it on PC and it runs fine. Wondering why its different on ps3.


----------



## eskymi (Feb 24, 2014)

Oakue said:


> Confusing.
> 
> I'm going to have to contact them.



From everything I have been reading starting with WM 30 all PPVS will air live on the Network....you should also be able to use the Start from Beginning button and after it is over, it should be availabe on demand, so you should be able to see it the next day. This is what I understand from the way it is worded.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

eriknesss said:


> I really think it has more to do with Hulu Plus, since I can watch both shows there the day after they air. After their contract runs out, I'm sure they'll transfer over to the WWE Network.


 I agree but I still think USA or whoever is not going to want it on the Network too quickly. They are still paying for live viewing and the ratings it gets. I'd still expect to wait at least couple of days.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

Natecore said:


> I can think of a certain nation's government health care website that begs to differ.


:clap :lmao


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

epbbi said:


> They shouldn't put spoilers in the video progress bar. Some of the PPVs have progress points like this:
> 
> Start of A vs. B
> A finishes B with move X
> ...


I don't see a progress bar. I'm using an internet browser.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Just wondering, is anybody watching this on PS3? I'm guessing all the old footage is square with the black lines down the side, if so, is there a way to stretch the screen to a widescreen view on your TV? (I know with Netflix on the Xbox you could do this, but not on Netflix with the PS3 for some reason).


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Bookockey said:


> Oh no. I'd wait a bit and make sure there is no "welcome" email, then try again. I did get a confirmation page very quickly the time it worked then the email. I waited about 2 hours before I tried again. I also did the log out and back in thing to see if it was active and it said it was not similar to what you got.


Yeah, I think they've accepted it but I've gotten no email and "video is not available" it says I don't have the network but I can't sign up for now no matter what I do lol.


----------



## epbbi (Feb 24, 2014)

Davy Jones said:


> I don't see a progress bar. I'm using an internet browser.


So am I, and there's a progress bar that lets me skip to different points in the video. For some PPVs the progress bar has marks at the start and end of each match.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

epbbi said:


> So am I, and there's a progress bar that lets me skip to different points in the video. For some PPVs the progress bar has marks at the start and end of each match.


Huh, that's strange.


----------



## EntertheSandman (Jun 8, 2006)

PhantomLordBWH said:


> If you miss it on USA, you have to wait a month to watch it on the Network... Dumb, huh?


Yep...pretty much...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

WCW streams still aren't working right yet. Oh well. More wrestlemanias I guess. Lol.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm gonna try it on my ps3, see if that gets it to process.


----------



## epbbi (Feb 24, 2014)

Davy Jones said:


> Huh, that's strange.


Don't you have a bar at the bottom of the screen with play/pause, volume, and full screen buttons? There's a progress bar right in the middle.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:lmao :clap


----------



## flugrugger (Feb 5, 2014)

Now I'm pissed, WWE Network is only available on new Roku's.


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

xD7oom said:


> :lmao :clap


brilliant


----------



## EntertheSandman (Jun 8, 2006)

xD7oom said:


> :lmao :clap


YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS! Haha! I was looking for that earlier but couldn't get Spring Stampede to load!!!


----------



## FenceMan (Feb 6, 2014)

xD7oom said:


> :lmao :clap


Nice, always loved that one. Now how long before they realize and edit it out??


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

some shows take a really long time to load is it like this for everyone?


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

iverson19 said:


> some shows take a really long time to load is it like this for everyone?


longest its taken for me is about 10-15 seconds.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Still saying "Media error: video not available".. 

And I haven't even got any emails.. Damn. :S


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Just signed up to the network from the UK, watching an old Raw is War episode, damn I love this.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

NastyYaffa said:


> Still saying "Media error: video not available"..
> 
> And I haven't even got any emails.. Damn. :S


When did you sign up?


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

epbbi said:


> Don't you have a bar at the bottom of the screen with play/pause, volume, and full screen buttons? There's a progress bar right in the middle.


Yeah, I have that but no markers on it.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Are some themes etc. still dubbed over? For example on WCW PPV's does Goldberg have his shitty WWE theme dubbed in, and does Sting not have his Metallica theme from his later WCW days?


----------



## Sugnid (Feb 11, 2010)

ODRiley said:


> Ps3 is laggy as hell. Pretty much unwatchable. I even paused it for like 20 minutes and came back. Was good for a little while then went back to lagging. Tried it on PC and it runs fine. Wondering why its different on ps3.


Yeah I'm beginning to find that. I don't know whether it's just the PPV's.

I've just trying a Raw now but seems to be totally fine-no buffering whatsoever.


----------



## JusticeWaffle (Apr 8, 2013)

Fianlly got it sort of working, although a bit slow.
Decided to watch ECW Barely Legal, can imagine some kid getting the network doing something similar and taking a loot what ECW was like.. 2 minutes in and theres a "Fuck you Devon" chant.


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

Zigberg said:


> Are some themes etc. still dubbed over? For example on WCW PPV's does Goldberg have his shitty WWE theme dubbed in, and does Sting not have his Metallica theme from his later WCW days?


No idea on those but I remember someone saying that Sandman didnt have "Enter Sandman" so would expect its a similar story with those.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Now none of the raws in the library will load but the live stream still works.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Lazyking said:


> When did you sign up?


About 40-50 mins ago


----------



## Jbardo (Aug 29, 2010)

zonetrooper5 said:


> Just signed up to the network from the UK, watching an old Raw is War episode, damn I love this.


How did you go about doing this?


----------



## EntertheSandman (Jun 8, 2006)

JusticeWaffle said:


> Fianlly got it sort of working, although a bit slow.
> Decided to watch ECW Barely Legal, can imagine some kid getting the network doing something similar and taking a loot what ECW was like.. 2 minutes in and theres a "Fuck you Devon" chant.


Haha! Yep! Crowd isn't bleeped out but all the profanity the wrestlers used is, which is unfortunate.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

NastyYaffa said:


> About 40-50 mins ago


Same time as me and I have the same issue. I found a way to sign up again but I don't want to do that yet.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

is their a contact email for the network? I can't find one.


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Jbardo said:


> How did you go about doing this?


Used a fake US name, address/zip code then paid with paypal. 

http://www.fakenamegenerator.com/gen-male-us-us.php


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

Jbardo said:


> How did you go about doing this?


you sign up as normal, only thing you need to do is put a random US state when you put in your address.

You dont need to do anything like whats mentioned above (or atleast I didn't, used my name, my address (in the UK) and as I said only thing i did different was put a random state within my address and has worked flawlessley for past few hours.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm on PS4 and nearly every ppv i click on wont play, anyone else having this problem?


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

SAMCRO said:


> I'm on PS4 and nearly every ppv i click on wont play, anyone else having this problem?


having problems on ps3 too


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Thank god they put it on AppleTV today, when I get home from class tonight, going to watch RAW that I have to record, then going to watch a ton of stuff on the Network...does anyone know if we can record PPV events on the Network? Or does that even matter? Let's say I have to work during WrestleMania 30, will it be up on the Network like the day after it's over so I can watch it or do I have to find a way to record it?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

I got it working, but I cant watch on PS4 because I live in canada


----------



## gregdpowell (Jan 28, 2013)

I signed up and was able to log-in online; but none of the media was available to stream. 
However, when I try and login on xbox360 it says username/password invalid. I am positive I am using the same info. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Georgiaboy04 (Jun 28, 2011)

Seriously where is The Great American Bash 1991 it's missing and makes me sad


----------



## EntertheSandman (Jun 8, 2006)

Just finished Barely Legal, now watching a Raw episode from 1993. This is great!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

iamloco724 said:


> having problems on ps3 too


And the ones that do play have serious lag. Only thing that plays perfect is what they're streaming live.


----------



## Georgiaboy04 (Jun 28, 2011)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Just wondering, is anybody watching this on PS3? I'm guessing all the old footage is square with the black lines down the side, if so, is there a way to stretch the screen to a widescreen view on your TV? (I know with Netflix on the Xbox you could do this, but not on Netflix with the PS3 for some reason).


I'm watching on PS4 and have the black bars also. And The Great American Bash 1991 is missing dang it so I'm watching Royal Rumble 1991 right now


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm getting "media error: video not available" for everything I try to watch...


----------



## epbbi (Feb 24, 2014)

iverson19 said:


> some shows take a really long time to load is it like this for everyone?


It takes 30 seconds sometimes, and Flash totally hangs the browser while it's loading.


----------



## kyle.thomas.west (Oct 20, 2009)

Lazyking said:


> Yeah, I think they've accepted it but I've gotten no email and "video is not available" it says I don't have the network but I can't sign up for now no matter what I do lol.


This happened to me, as it skipped the billing screen, meaning I was in the network but hadn't technically purchased it to view anything. Click on My Account on top right, then Billing Information on left, then Buy The Network on the left, and you'll be sorted.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

epbbi said:


> It takes 30 seconds sometimes, and Flash totally hangs the browser while it's loading.


What device are u watching it on?


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

SAMCRO said:


> And the ones that do play have serious lag. Only thing that plays perfect is what they're streaming live.


live streams arent consistant i had it going for awhile after issues then i stopped it now cant get it back up i get media error on almost everything or just black screens


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

kyle.thomas.west said:


> This happened to me, as it skipped the billing screen, meaning I was in the network but hadn't technically purchased it to view anything. Click on My Account on top right, then Billing Information on left, then Buy The Network on the left, and you'll be sorted.


That brings me to the billing screen.


----------



## 10mikebibby10 (Jan 15, 2005)

Can't be bothered to look at past posts, but did they really launch with only past Raws and Smackdowns through 2012? Except for like two from 98'? Biggest letdown for me so far.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

kyle.thomas.west said:


> This happened to me, as it skipped the billing screen, meaning I was in the network but hadn't technically purchased it to view anything. Click on My Account on top right, then Billing Information on left, then Buy The Network on the left, and you'll be sorted.


This. I did the same thing and it worked. If you don't want it, make sure you CALL THEM and cancel the FREE TRIAL. Check your E-Mail for the info.


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

EntertheSandman said:


> Haha! Yep! Crowd isn't bleeped out but all the profanity the wrestlers used is, which is unfortunate.


Wasn't the wwe network advertised as uncensored?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Can I enter the network on my PS4?


----------



## kyle.thomas.west (Oct 20, 2009)

Lazyking said:


> That brings me to the billing screen.


Well, yeah...for me, it never asked for my billing information previously, so I just entered it there instead. Have you already entered that? Cos the moment I did was when I got the confirmation email etc


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Can two people watch the network on the same account in the same house?


----------



## flugrugger (Feb 5, 2014)

Doesn't work on my xbox 360, login error. My Roku isn't compatible. I can watch on my Iphone and laptop though.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

kyle.thomas.west said:


> Well, yeah...for me, it never asked for my billing information previously, so I just entered it there instead. Have you already entered that? Cos the moment I did was when I got the confirmation email etc


I entered the billing info before, hit submit but nothing happened. no confirm.. or anything. I just don't want to put it in again and get charged twice.


----------



## Sugnid (Feb 11, 2010)

I think the UK has been geo-blocked now.

Can't get any shows to work on my ipad or my Nexus 5 which were working a little while ago.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

I have no idea how to get this to work on my ps3. Can someone help?


----------



## Jbardo (Aug 29, 2010)

Old_Skool said:


> you sign up as normal, only thing you need to do is put a random US state when you put in your address.
> 
> You dont need to do anything like whats mentioned above (or atleast I didn't, used my name, my address (in the UK) and as I said only thing i did different was put a random state within my address and has worked flawlessley for past few hours.


Thanks a lot, how consists asking for payment details though? Thought it was free weeks trial.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Every time I try signing in on ps4, I click a letter, but then the keyboard box just disappears. Anyone else suffering from this?


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

Just watched WWE countdown. Really fun stuff. Don't know if the ranking is legit - from one side it's strange to see The Rock and Austin's catchphrases outside the top 3 but on other when you think of Bryan's popularity now it looks ok that 'Yes' is number 2. And if it was scripted, I would doubt the WWE is gonna put his catchphrase at second place. We basically get that series in YouTube with WWE Countdown but with no commentary from the wrestlers, so I'll be definitely watching it in the future.

Does somebody else have mine problem too? I get an error when I try to watch the live stream. I can only watch the show in the schedule from the beginning. I'm curious if there's gonna be any problem with the RAW pre-show, though.


----------



## 10mikebibby10 (Jan 15, 2005)

CYC, Click it with circle instead of the x. Weird right?


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

nothing working now

Media Error: Video not available 

anyone else getting this?


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Lazyking said:


> I entered the billing info before, hit submit but nothing happened. no confirm.. or anything. I just don't want to put it in again and get charged twice.


It wouldnt let me put my billing info in twice. It gave me a message saying I already paid. But I cant get it to work. They took my money though. :vince$


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> It wouldnt let me put my billing info in twice. It gave me a message saying I already paid. But I cant get it to work. They took my money though. :vince$


Did you get an email?


----------



## Georgiaboy04 (Jun 28, 2011)

Well dang everything was smooth for half of the first match on Rumble 91 and then freezing galore


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

"The current policy is to only allow one Network stream per login. If you logout of the device you are viewing on, you can then stream on a different device."


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

iamloco724 said:


> "The current policy is to only allow one Network stream per login. If you logout of the device you are viewing on, you can then stream on a different device."


Bullshit.


----------



## RMis2VULGAR (Nov 18, 2013)

so i've been watching the network on my ps4 for about 3 hours now. its ok, the search and menu system could be a lot better... but i have a much bigger problem with the network. there are no HEAT, VELOCITY, TUESDAY NIGHT TITANS, SPOTLIGHT, PRIME TIME, LIVEWIRE... wtf?? there are so many great matches on those shows that need to be seen. anyone know if they plan on uploading any of that content? or is it going to remain just ppvs, and raw & smackdown?


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

^I don't see a problem with that? Why would you watch it on different devices at the same time? They did it so people can't pay for it and share it with others.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

iamloco724 said:


> "The current policy is to only allow one Network stream per login. If you logout of the device you are viewing on, you can then stream on a different device."


Earlier I was watching from my iPod and Computer at the same time, so I'm sure that's false.


----------



## Sugnid (Feb 11, 2010)

From the UK here.

It seems like that when I go into my WWE.com account, the details I had entered when initially subscribing to the network have gone and it's now saying that I have to subscribe again. Paypal still has a pending amount of $9.99....


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Lazyking said:


> Did you get an email?


yep


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

Media Error: Video not available 

Suck it wwe


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

dxbender said:


> ^I don't see a problem with that? Why would you watch it on different devices at the same time? They did it so people can't pay for it and share it with others.


well households have many fans in it not everyone watches things together netflix you can use several devices


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Earlier I had just signed up and got in but was called into work. I freakin forgot I have an Iphone so Im on break watching Hardcore Heaven 2000:clap:clap:clap


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

it's working great on my laptop, but i can't log in on my xbox360.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

Priceless Blaze said:


> Earlier I was watching from my iPod and Computer at the same time, so I'm sure that's false.


not false its on there site right now, it might work but it could lead to issues where it wont work


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

dxbender said:


> ^I don't see a problem with that? Why would you watch it on different devices at the same time? They did it so people can't pay for it and share it with others.


My brother and I are big WWE fans and we'd like to be able to watch it at the same time. I don't see why they can't allow two logins and bind the account with an IP address or something. Not to mention Netflix lets you have two logins at once.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

scrilla said:


> it's working great on my laptop, but i can't log in on my xbox360.


Yeah same with me

I can log in smoothly on my Microsoft Surface but I can't even log in on my PS4


----------



## Jaydash (Apr 9, 2013)

How do I stop getting the error message? I haven't been able to watch a thing yet.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> yep


I didnt get an email..maybe it really didnt work.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

iamloco724 said:


> not false its on there site right now, it might work but it could lead to issues where it wont work


Well damn that sucks a little haha. Maybe they will change that cause I know my dad probably gonna use it also.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Anyone needing help downloading the Network onto their PS3 or subscribing to it, hit me up with a PM and I will help you. I may take a while to reply due to others asking.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

*Post everything on the WWE network so far?*

Please post everything that is on the network so far, I would appreciate it so much guys.


----------



## cpuguy18 (May 13, 2011)

I wonder will watching wrestlemaina live be a laggy mess.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> Anyone needing help downloading the Network onto their PS3 or subscribing to it, hit me up with a PM and I will help you. I may take a while to reply due to others asking.


Why not ask here so others can troubleshoot using the discussion?


----------



## MANTI TEO (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Post everything on the WWE network so far?*

it sucks.. the content is limited.

No Biographies... 3 legends round tables... No impressed on Day1


----------



## HBK65 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Post everything on the WWE network so far?*



PunklovesAJ123 said:


> Please post everything that is on the network so far, I would appreciate it so much guys.


Wrestling footage
Wrestlers
Divas

I Think I covered it.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

"Media Error: Video not available"

Anyone else getting that for every video?


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

WrestlinFan said:


> Why not ask here so others can troubleshoot using the discussion?


To many posts, it gets shuffled. Already tried that earlier, and new comers did not read the thread etc. Getting it on the PS3 is on the 1st page etc.

I'm just going to reply to PMs with a copy and pasted text I made.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

wonder if they will announce the issues on raw tonight


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

#Mark said:


> "Media Error: Video not available"
> 
> Anyone else getting that for every video?


Yes, can't watch anything on the PS3 now nor my laptop.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

#Mark said:


> "Media Error: Video not available"
> 
> Anyone else getting that for every video?


yep me too. Was working fine a few hours ago

Looks like a server issue perhaps


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Plot twist: The WWE "Network" is foreshadowing CM Punk's return, as in WWE is "working" the "internet" with all these rumors of his departure.


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

EDIT:



#Mark said:


> "Media Error: Video not available"
> 
> Anyone else getting that for every video?


Yeah, me too.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

#Mark said:


> "Media Error: Video not available"
> 
> Anyone else getting that for every video?


Pretty much everyone.. This shit is a disaster.. How could WWE not see this type of traffic coming? I'm amazed how under prepared they were.. They "tout" how many millions of people download a app but seem completely shocked millions of people want to use a free week of their new network. 

I bet Vince is breathing fire at this point


----------



## theyocarea (Jun 12, 2009)

I've used it on my laptop no problem but can't log in through the Xbox 360 yet. I'm going to assume this will be fixed by wrestlemania, but it should all work right now.


----------



## dswbeef (Dec 2, 2011)

Werll I hope they give everyone another trial if this persists more then a couple days. Loving media errors!


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

I think it's just a case of ironing out a few things and people should probably be patient with it, give it a day or so and it should be ok, they probably won't but if it continues where hardly anything will play for anyone or the live stream doesn't work, then they should give an extra week to allow people to see what they think to it, otherwise many may cancel from this experience.

I don't think you should blame WWE for this though, it's expected with such a new thing, so just give it time, it'll all work out in the end once they've got it sorted


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Do have we to pay before we watch any videos?
Or at least put in our billing information?


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

To those getting media errors, if you go to your account page, does it also say you don't have a network sub? I'm trying to troubleshoot.


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

I am watching some ECW and some language is being censored


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

Can anyone login in the WWE App? 

The only thing I'm disappointed with is the fact that you don't have access to ppv.wwe.com anymore. Being in Portugal, I have no way of watching WrestleMania (except piracy streaming). Also, I have no access to my WWE Account anymore...


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

i have zero streaming issues so far on my laptop. everything looks p. damn great quality to me.


----------



## hhhfan474 (Nov 7, 2006)

Lazyking said:


> To those getting media errors, if you go to your account page, does it also say you don't have a network sub? I'm trying to troubleshoot.


No mine still says I have a subscription

Managed to watch "This is NXT" but now I get the media error


----------



## Extreamest (Mar 4, 2009)

I love it how they say 9.99 a month 6 month commitment which means you have to pay 60.00 up front to sign up. So stupid.


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

Im pretty sure im not the only one who is getting the media error message and unable to load videos on free trial. so i have to pay to watch the videos i guess cause everyone is trying it out first.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

hhhfan474 said:


> No mine still says I have a subscription
> 
> Managed to watch "This is NXT" but now I get the media error


hmm.. this tells me I'll have to give my billing info again. I have no email and my account says I don't have a sub. I did try it thru free trial but that shouldn't cause an issue.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Extreamest said:


> I love it how they say 9.99 a month 6 month commitment which means you have to pay 60.00 up front to sign up. So stupid.


Who the hell told you that? :lol I could've sworn you have no choice but to pay $10 for 6 full months before you can cancel


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Christians#1PeeP said:


> Im pretty sure im not the only one who is getting the media error message and unable to load videos on free trial. so i have to pay to watch the videos i guess cause everyone is trying it out first.


Expect allot more like this for the entire week or longer, always happens with a launch of a big product that uses servers. Anyone outside America managed to make the WWE Network work via a proxy or changing DNS?


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

Extreamest said:


> I love it how they say 9.99 a month 6 month commitment which means you have to pay 60.00 up front to sign up. So stupid.


You don't pay $60 up front


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

RMis2VULGAR said:


> so i've been watching the network on my ps4 for about 3 hours now. its ok, the search and menu system could be a lot better... but i have a much bigger problem with the network. there are no HEAT, VELOCITY, TUESDAY NIGHT TITANS, SPOTLIGHT, PRIME TIME, LIVEWIRE... wtf?? there are so many great matches on those shows that need to be seen. anyone know if they plan on uploading any of that content? or is it going to remain just ppvs, and raw & smackdown?


I'm sure they'll add more content like those as time goes on. Just give it time.


----------



## RealManRegal (Dec 11, 2013)

Extreamest said:


> I love it how they say 9.99 a month 6 month commitment which means you have to pay 60.00 up front to sign up. So stupid.


No, you don't.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Post everything on the WWE network so far?*

When you think they will add more content? Every day? Weekly?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Can someone send me the page for the billing information on WWE.Com?

I can't even find it


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

Quick question, and someone has probably asked this before but, Can you stream to Multiple computers/devices at once?


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Question about WWE network, how can I watch it on TV*

I don't want to watch it on my COMP. I only want to watch it on TV. It's kind of retarded mcmahon couldn't get it on a channel. TV is not dying that is just an excuse people say because mcmahon couldn't get this shit on a TV network.

eitherway I do want this network cause I want to watch the old ECW WWF and WCW shows.


Anyway how the heck can I go about watching it on a TV. 

I have a PS3. I read if you have a PS3 you can do it. But how do I do it. I just don't understand. I really ain't good with this kind of stuff I'm old fashioned. If anyone can help me please let me know.

If not then I'll have to jsut get it on my comp then which I rather not do and want to be sitting in my living room watching the shit instead.


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

CYC said:


> Can someone send me the page for the billing information on WWE.Com?
> 
> I can't even find it


You are currently within your 7-day Free Trial of WWE Network.

Your 7-day Free Trial ends on Monday, March 03, 2014, and your paid subscription will begin on Monday, March 03, 2014. The credit/debit card or PayPal account you have on file will be charged $9.99 plus applicable taxes on this date.


----------



## HorsemenTerritory (May 26, 2005)

Finally got mine working! First order of business: checking out WCW, circa 1992. GOD, I miss this style of wrestling!!


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Question about WWE network, how can I watch it on TV*

DOWNLOAD THE APP :selfie

(No seriously. Download the WWE app on PS3).


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Extreamest said:


> I love it how they say 9.99 a month 6 month commitment which means you have to pay 60.00 up front to sign up. So stupid.


That's not even true pmsl. It's $10 every month for the first 6 months, so that you don't just get Mania cheaply and piss off again.


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: Question about WWE network, how can I watch it on TV*

1.) buy HDMI cable
2.) buy wireless keyboard with wireless mouse
3.) hook up your laptop to your tv using your hdmi cable
4.) sit back on your couch, and control your laptop with your wireless keyboard and mouse!

easier to do it this way than to connect through the PS3.


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Question about WWE network, how can I watch it on TV*

ya but how do I go about doing it on a PS3. I barely even used my PS3 I bought it and literally played one game on it and never touched it again, it is in my closet for years. How do I go about going on WWE.com on a PS3. I jsut don't understand.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

iverson19 said:


> You are currently within your 7-day Free Trial of WWE Network.
> 
> Your 7-day Free Trial ends on Monday, March 03, 2014, and your paid subscription will begin on Monday, March 03, 2014. The credit/debit card or PayPal account you have on file will be charged $9.99 plus applicable taxes on this date.


I found the billing page like an hour ago but I don't remember how :lol


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

Anyone managed to get the Network working on PS3?


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

First issue I've had, just trying to watch the 'This is NXT' on the schedule and keep getting the "Media Erro: Video not avaiable", ah well back to '93 Raws.

EDIT - seem to be getting that error message on everything now


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Although the Network isn't available in Europe yet, I would like to know, are there already people who use the Network on their PS3? It's said that you have to DL the App for the PS3 in the PS Store, however I can't seem to find that there. Anyone else did?


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

Boots To Chests said:


> Anyone managed to get the Network working on PS3?


I had a little trouble earlier but it's working now


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

It's already launched and still don't get it with the 6 month commitment. So finally - the WWE is gonna charge you every month 10 dollars or at the beginning of the subscription you pay 60 and that's it?


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah (Jan 27, 2014)

Anyone that already brought the network, can you tell me if EC is on there? I want to watch it but don't want to download the whole show. I can't find any links on this site that don't require downloading the PPV.


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

iverson19 said:


> I had a little trouble earlier but it's working now


I keep getting the message that the video isn't working an try bac later. How would you fix it?


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

I was able to watch the NXT shows on my ps3. The pay per views either don't work or lag to the point of insanity. So I hooked my laptop to my tv and I'm watching Rumble 92 on there now. PC seems to work good. Hopefully the issues with other systems get worked on. Would much rather watch via my ps3 than hooking up my laptop. 

Oh god, Repo Man....how did I forget about Repo Man.


----------



## RealManRegal (Dec 11, 2013)

GiveMeAHellYeah said:


> Anyone that already brought the network, can you tell me if EC is on there? I want to watch it but don't want to download the whole show. I can't find any links on this site that don't require downloading the PPV.


No, all PPV's have a 30 day wait before they're put on the Network, so EC won't be there til end of March


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

Ledg said:


> It's already launched and still don't get it with the 6 month commitment. So finally - the WWE is gonna charge you every month 10 dollars or at the beginning of the subscription you pay 60 and that's it?


It'll be a contract as in you pay $10 each month for 6 months, however if you cancel it before the 6 months is up you'll have to pay the remainder (i.e if you paid $10 for the first month and cancelled you'd still have the $50 to pay), however I'm very unsure wether WWE would put that into this type of thing.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Works on my laptop. Not on my ps3 lol. Froze my ps3 actually.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

*Re: Question about WWE network, how can I watch it on TV*



cokecan567 said:


> ya but how do I go about doing it on a PS3. I barely even used my PS3 I bought it and literally played one game on it and never touched it again, it is in my closet for years. How do I go about going on WWE.com on a PS3. I jsut don't understand.


1ST Page of the thread explains how to get the app. Once you have done that I will assist you with subscribing to the Network if you like


----------



## プロレス (Feb 20, 2014)

Is anyone having trouble logging on on xbox? It keeps telling my username or password is unrecognized when I know they are both correct


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

please wwe network work  I so bored without it


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

For anyone outside of the US who wants to sign up for the WWE Network search for a website called Borderlinx which will give you a US postal address which you can use to sign up. 

Unsure if the videos will stream yet though as I just keep getting the media error


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Can anyone from outside the US (preferably the UK) confirm/deny whether they've got this working just on a computer without any of that PS3 wizardy? And if so, how? I don't have a PS3 or XBONE, all I have is this potato. I'm a bit uneasy about using fake addresses and all that stuff.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Green Light said:


> Can anyone from outside the US (preferably the UK) confirm/deny whether they've got this working just on a computer without any of that PS3 wizardy? I don't have a PS3 or XBONE, all I have is this potato. I'm a bit uneasy about using fake addresses and all that stuff.


I've got it signed up for the free trial but I'm just getting that media error that alot of people seem to be getting


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

El Capitano said:


> For anyone outside of the US who wants to sign up for the WWE Network search for a website called Borderlinx which will give you a US postal address which you can use to sign up.
> 
> Unsure if the videos will stream yet though as I just keep getting the media error


They do stream, or they did earlier, to much traffic now.



Green Light said:


> Can anyone from outside the US (preferably the UK) confirm/deny whether they've got this working just on a computer without any of that PS3 wizardy? And if so, how? I don't have a PS3 or XBONE, all I have is this potato. I'm a bit uneasy about using fake addresses and all that stuff.


It will work as well


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

Green Light said:


> Can anyone from outside the US (preferably the UK) confirm/deny whether they've got this working just on a computer without any of that PS3 wizardy? I don't have a PS3 or XBONE, all I have is this potato. I'm a bit uneasy about using fake addresses and all that stuff.


I am using a desktop PC, had no VPN/DNS stuff, all I did was sign up as usual, enter own name, own address (only thing I had to do was put a state down) and its worked fine for past few hours (althought cant seem to get anything to play at the minute, which is probably down to servers).


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm in! Finally!


----------



## hhhfan474 (Nov 7, 2006)

Green Light said:


> Can anyone from outside the US (preferably the UK) confirm/deny whether they've got this working just on a computer without any of that PS3 wizardy? And if so, how? I don't have a PS3 or XBONE, all I have is this potato. I'm a bit uneasy about using fake addresses and all that stuff.


Yes I'm from the UK and have it on my laptop. You don't need a fake address, you an put in your UK one, just choose a random US state and then pay with Paypal


----------



## foodzombie (Jul 11, 2013)

seems its now been geoblocked for us non-US users, keep getting the media error on my normal IP but its working when connected to a US vpn


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

Why is ECW being Censored if they advertised the network begin uncensored?


----------



## RealManRegal (Dec 11, 2013)

Green Light said:


> Can anyone from outside the US (preferably the UK) confirm/deny whether they've got this working just on a computer without any of that PS3 wizardy? And if so, how? I don't have a PS3 or XBONE, all I have is this potato. I'm a bit uneasy about using fake addresses and all that stuff.


Unfortunately you're going to have to use a fake US address if you want to sign up, just the way it is. And that's going to be the case whether you watch on laptop, PS3 or whatever - the initial account creation is limited to the US. I don't know if they do any verification though, so it might just be a case of picking a random state.

Once you're in there, you can pay by Paypal even if it's a UK paypal account.

I did it this morning and had no problems at all - apart from the ones everyone else is experiencing with videos not working etc


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

foodzombie said:


> seems its now been geoblocked for us non-US users, keep getting the media error on my normal IP but its working when connected to a US vpn


I think this error is impacting in US too (if i'm not mistaken). Might just be having issues with certain connections, basically server issues?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Question about WWE network, how can I watch it on TV*



cokecan567 said:


> I don't want to watch it on my COMP. I only want to watch it on TV. It's kind of retarded mcmahon couldn't get it on a channel. TV is not dying that is just an excuse people say because mcmahon couldn't get this shit on a TV network.
> 
> eitherway I do want this network cause I want to watch the old ECW WWF and WCW shows.
> 
> ...


I am the same in regards to not wanting to watch things on a PC, TV all the way for me, however doing this through the PS3 is fine, just the way netflix is, it makes no difference for me personally, it's exactly the same, in fact I like it much better.

About TV dying, well to a degree it actually is, TV channels anyway, everything is becoming as an 'On Demand' thing now and for me personally, I think it's great, it makes no sense for Vince to be paying TV companies to air his work any more, who also are watering down and limiting the product too, due to their demands (it's not all WWE's doing).

This kind of viewing is the future, and to be honest it's much better because it's affordable for everyone and the people providing the service don't need to charge as much either due to less bills to pay themselves, they're cutting out the middle men now, which makes a lot of sense I think (people making money off of their product pretty much).

And then just think about the PPV's also, this is just my personal opinion of course


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Green Light said:


> Can anyone from outside the US (preferably the UK) confirm/deny whether they've got this working just on a computer without any of that PS3 wizardy? And if so, how? I don't have a PS3 or XBONE, all I have is this potato. I'm a bit uneasy about using fake addresses and all that stuff.


I just signed up in the UK and it works fine, using Pay Pal.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Ok thanks guys (Y)


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Old_Skool said:


> I am using a desktop PC, had no VPN/DNS stuff, all I did was sign up as usual, enter own name, own address (only thing I had to do was put a state down) and its worked fine for past few hours (althought cant seem to get anything to play at the minute, which is probably down to servers).


Exactly this, you won't need a VPN/DNS change to sign up or view content. You will need a US address though, if you're going to pay by PayPal then use any address as they will use the billing address associated with the PayPal account. If you pay by card, you need to use a site such as Borderlinx.com (It's free) which will give you a US address keeping your details safe.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

RealManRegal said:


> No, all PPV's have a 30 day wait before they're put on the Network, so EC won't be there til end of March


wait so all ppv's and raw smackdown are gonna be shown a month behind unless you watch them live ? looks like it's poinless me getting it then, i was only doing it so i could cancel my sky but i'm not gonna be able to stay up till 4am every week with work etc. i thought you could get them on demand the next day.


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

Still can't get anything to play, looks like they may have geo-locked it


----------



## RealManRegal (Dec 11, 2013)

foodzombie said:


> seems its now been geoblocked for us non-US users, keep getting the media error on my normal IP but its working when connected to a US vpn


Can anyone confirm this? I'm getting the media error but assuming it's just the same as everyone else has been getting


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Edit - Accidental double post (sorry)


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

*The Network is Censored*

Didn't they advertise being uncensored? I am watching ECW's Heatwave 1998 and they bleeped out Shane Douglas a few times.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

Old_Skool said:


> Still can't get anything to play, looks like they may have geo-locked it


If you have a look on the wwe universe facebook page you will find the majority of users (mostly from US) are encountering the same issue


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Old_Skool said:


> Still can't get anything to play, looks like they may have geo-locked it


I think it's like this for everyone at the moment, even US people, or most anyway.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Old_Skool said:


> Still can't get anything to play, looks like they may have geo-locked it


I'm using a American DNS on my PS3 and still can't view anything nor on my laptop etc. Can't be Geolocked.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: The Network is Censored*

Well, they can't uncensor it if the original footage they have is censored.


----------



## Adnon Atlis (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: The Network is Censored*

It's for the kids.... Kids ruin wrestling


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

Thats good news then, servers must be taking another battering.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

im an american and ive been having problems all day on my ps3 and other devices


----------



## プロレス (Feb 20, 2014)

iverson19 said:


> Why is ECW being Censored if they advertised the network begin uncensored?


Wow really? I knew this was too good to be true


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Old_Skool said:


> Thats good news then, servers must be taking another battering.


I can see them releasing it to Worldwide after WM Or the Raw after at this rate, There is so much attention on it now that it would be a silly business move not to lock in as many customers as possible at the start.


----------



## RealManRegal (Dec 11, 2013)

May be total coincidence but I just checked out the site for the VPN that I use and it had an update about the WWE Network saying it looks like they've started Geoblocking. I switched to their IPs and it started working straight away


----------



## PhantomLordBWH (Dec 18, 2012)

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> wait so all ppv's and raw smackdown are gonna be shown a month behind unless you watch them live ? looks like it's poinless me getting it then, i was only doing it so i could cancel my sky but i'm not gonna be able to stay up till 4am every week with work etc. i thought you could get them on demand the next day.


The person who told you that is partially wrong. I thought it was the case too.

Straight from the WWE.com FAQ, Raw and Smackdown will have a 30-day delay while PPV's will IMMEDIATELY go into the On-Demand vault.


----------



## budtoka420 (Feb 13, 2012)

only thing that really works on the ps4 is the live stream all the on demand stuff lags like crazy but works ok on pc im in the us btw


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Seems to be working now. Its slooooooooooooow as fuck but I assume that is due to traffic. I assume that will improve. Just noticed they have Over the Edge 1999. Ummmmm edited I assume.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Currently watching No Mercy 2005 w/ Benoit on the card. There was no warning/dialogue before the show and no commentary or parts of the match are edited.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

RealManRegal said:


> May be total coincidence but I just checked out the site for the VPN that I use and it had an update about the WWE Network saying it looks like they've started Geoblocking. I switched to their IPs and it started working straight away


Too many rumours flying about. It's not working for the majority of users. I take that as it is having issues. I am going to wait and see


----------



## dswbeef (Dec 2, 2011)

Now when I login I just get a page that says 2.24.14 lol


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

プロレス;30570233 said:


> Wow really? I knew this was too good to be true


On Heatwave 98 the bleeped out Shane Douglas they bleeped out Shane Douglas a few times


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I tried on my laptop, phone and PS3. It's not working at all on my laptop, everything's working on my phone and for my PS3 only the live stuff is working. When I go to the on-demand videos it'll show the viewer discretion preview but then the actual show doesn't appear.


----------



## hhhfan474 (Nov 7, 2006)

Old_Skool said:


> Still can't get anything to play, looks like they may have geo-locked it


It's works using a US VPN, just download Hola unblocker (it's free) and does the job 

It's the only way mine's working now


----------



## プロレス (Feb 20, 2014)

CruzControl said:


> Currently watching No Mercy 2005 w/ Benoit on the card. There was no warning/dialogue before the show and no commentary or parts of the match are edited.


Yeah that's really stupid. I'm disappointed and definitely wont be renewing my subscription. Not that it matters. Vince already raked in a ton of money by lying to his fans


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

PhantomLordBWH said:


> The person who told you that is wrong. I thought it was the case too.
> 
> Straight from the WWE.com FAQ, Raw and Smackdown will have a 30-day delay while PPV's will IMMEDIATELY go into the On-Demand vault.


oh ok thanks, still bit of a problem for raw and smackdown looks like i'll have to keep sky although at least the ppv's will cost me less.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> Seems to be working now. Its slooooooooooooow as fuck but I assume that is due to traffic. I assume that will improve. Just noticed they have Over the Edge 1999. Ummmmm edited I assume.


All content will be unedited. That means that the Over the Edge 1999 PPV is unedited.

I am still having a big issue with the HD part of this. While the picture is very clear at first, after you try to skip to a certain part of the show after a number of times, the video is no longer HD. They need to fix this. The video buffering for the most part is terrible so far. But I assume they will.


----------



## PhantomLordBWH (Dec 18, 2012)

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> oh ok thanks, still bit of a problem for raw and smackdown looks like i'll have to keep sky although at least the ppv's will cost me less.


Yeah... there went my idea of canceling cable. :$


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

hhhfan474 said:


> It's works using a US VPN, just download Hola unblocker (it's free) and does the job
> 
> It's the only way mine's working now


Just did this and works fine now, seems they may be geo-blocking


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

iamloco724 said:


> *im an american* and ive been having problems all day on my ps3 and other devices


We The People!


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Is anyone else having problems with the sound? The video is showing, but there is no sound.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Yup need to use a vpn to watch but that aint a problem really


----------



## dswbeef (Dec 2, 2011)

Anyone else enjoying the Media Error? Really good ppv!


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

how do you get a vpn guys? Is it simply changing the dns settings as per unblock us instructions?


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

This "Media Error: Video not available" is pissing me off.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

there was a weird edit on Cesaro's name on THIS IS NXT. i get that they changed his name, but editing it into the announcing for a show that occurred like 3 months ago despite the fact that Renee calls him Antonio BEFORE and AFTER the match seems really neurotic.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Question, for those who bought the NETWORK...what does the little "10" thing by the volume do? What's it for? I'm having an airheaded moment lol


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

scrilla said:


> there was a weird edit on Cesaro's name on THIS IS NXT. i get that they changed his name, but editing it into the announcing for a show that occurred like 3 months ago despite the fact that Renee calls him Antonio BEFORE and AFTER the match seems really neurotic.


 Well they probably didn't edit it for the purpose of cutting out "Antonio" then? If "Antonio" is left in two other times.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Novak Djokovic said:


> Well they probably didn't edit it for the purpose of cutting out "Antonio" then? If "Antonio" is left in two other times.


then why edit it out in the first place?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> oh ok thanks, still bit of a problem for raw and smackdown looks like i'll have to keep sky although at least the ppv's will cost me less.


I think this is going to create a dent in the amount of international potential subscribers because this was a huge selling point for them, due to the time zones.

One of the main problems about WWE in the UK is the fact that WWE is on at 1 am - 4 am on Sunday's (PPV) and Monday's (Raw), which the majority of people can't watch, not only that, Sky is ridiculously expensive for what it is and many people either can't afford Sky (specially with the sports package) or simply won't pay for it cause they don't think it's worth it, that's why Sky has now become less frequent in people's homes now due to other options out there.

The fact that Raw and the PPV's (which I believe the PPV's still are going on soon as they've aired) were to go onto the network soon as they'd been on TV is a huge selling point for anyone in a different time zone to the US, a lot of people will be getting the network to be able to finally keep up with the product who are effected by this, no one will want to wait 30 days to see an episode of Raw that's 30 days old, they just won't.

This will also mean that chances are people will still stream these things and torrent the footage too, which I would have thought would have cut down a lot due to this network, but not if this is the case.

A lot of people don't have much time to catch up on back catalogue stuff either, let alone the current product so it's really going to make a huge difference to potential subscribers from people in other time zones, I think it's a pretty bad move on their behalf (even if this is not something they can help right now).

That said, they did say on the launch (and I believe in the FAQ's too) that the episodes of Raw and Smackdown would go straight onto the network soon as they'd been aired on TV, until today when it changed to it's now 30 days after.

I'm pretty sure people will find other ways to keep up with the product than waiting 30 days and subscribing to a network, as that's how most people are really and I can understand to be honest.

From what I hear though, this is a Hulu thing (US), so maybe it'll be different in other country's though I'm not so sure.

I guess we'll just have to see what happens.


----------



## Georgiaboy04 (Jun 28, 2011)

Only thing working for me is the live shows. I guess I'll watch old PPV's another day


----------



## RealManRegal (Dec 11, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Question, for those who bought the NETWORK...what does the little "10" thing by the volume do? What's it for? I'm having an airheaded moment lol


Jumps the video back 10 seconds


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

EDIT: Thank you! ^

Also..if we miss Raw or say a PPV, will the replay show immediately after on the NETWORK?


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

Getting "Media Error: Video not available" Errors...damn :\


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> I think this is going to create a dent in the amount of international potential subscribers because this was a huge selling point for them, due to the time zones.
> 
> One of the main problems about WWE in the UK is the fact that WWE is on at 1 am - 4 am on Sunday's (PPV) and Monday's (Raw), which the majority of people can't watch, not only that, Sky is ridiculously expensive for what it is and many people either can't afford Sky (specially with the sports package) or simply won't pay for it cause they don't think it's worth it, that's why Sky has now become less frequent in people's homes now due to other options out there.
> 
> ...



yeah that's what i thought too, i'm sure i did read that they were going to air them straight after. maybe they will for international buyers but then why wouldn't they for us viewers as well, not looking good. bit disappointing tbh.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

scrilla said:


> then why edit it out in the first place?


 I dunno, I guess they had another reason for editing something there. But I can't imagine it was to remove "Antonio" because it would be odd for them to do it that once rather than over them all.


----------



## criipsii (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm from Australia and just tested it using Unlocator(Smart DNS) and the live stream works fine, the on demand stuff took quite a few refreshes but it does work


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

Dont know if this has been addressed. I apologize if it has. Can Canadians work around and get access to the network on launch WITHOUT a PS3? I have an xbox and a computer (obviously!). I would like to know. THanks!


----------



## epbbi (Feb 24, 2014)

PhantomLordBWH said:


> Straight from the WWE.com FAQ, Raw and Smackdown will have a 30-day delay while PPV's will IMMEDIATELY go into the On-Demand vault.


Then why aren't the last two PPVs available yet?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

SixthDestiny said:


> Getting "Media Error: Video not available" Errors...damn :\


I think everyone is by the sounds of things, people in the US and those who have been able to access it outside of the US are all getting the same issues.

It's early days on it, so I think people will just have to see how it goes.


----------



## RealManRegal (Dec 11, 2013)

Going back and looking at the FAQ that was sent out at the beginning of Jan (c/p'ed here, on WrestlingInc) there's 2 things to note:

1) The only confirmed that encores of Raw/Smackdown would be on the Network, they didn't give a timescale
2) They said that content which premieres on the Network (i.e. the original content) will be available on demand straight away

I'm guessing this is where confusion over the availability of Raw/Smackdown replays comes from unless there was a different FAQ sent out


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

dswbeef said:


> Anyone else enjoying the Media Error? Really good ppv!


It was until I fixed it.

It appears that what is going on is that you have wwe.com and the wwe network. For anyone new to the site, you have to first sign up for WWE.COM, this is *NOT* signing up for the network. After you signup, on the main screen, there is a banner going across the screen near the top advertising the trial, and a smaller box to the upper right of it that takes you directly to the network. What you want to do is click the banner, not the box and select one-week free trial. That should take you to billing. You put in your stuff, link via paypal/CC, and THEN the videos should work for you. Cancel by like March 3rd if you don't want to continue.

But if you haven't linked a payment plan, you'll get the media error.

BTW, anybody know how to show the videos on the computer in full screen?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> I think this is going to create a dent in the amount of international potential subscribers because this was a huge selling point for them, due to the time zones.
> 
> One of the main problems about WWE in the UK is the fact that WWE is on at 1 am - 4 am on Sunday's (PPV) and Monday's (Raw), which the majority of people can't watch, not only that, Sky is ridiculously expensive for what it is and many people either can't afford Sky (specially with the sports package) or simply won't pay for it cause they don't think it's worth it, that's why Sky has now become less frequent in people's homes now due to other options out there.
> 
> ...


If they make Raw/SD available the next day then it will impact their ratings. Low ratings means no massive TV deals with USA or whoever else is in the bidding war. They aren't going to risk that for network subscriptions when the big incentive with the network is PPV and the wealth of content, not Raw/SD replays.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

I do think that PPV's need to be put on the Network after 30 days, I mean it makes sense given that these were products that we had to pay for not too long ago, and it's only fair, but I don't like the idea of Raw and Smackdown not being put on the Network until 30 days later just like the PPV's. That part just doesn't make much sense to me.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> yeah that's what i thought too, i'm sure i did read that they were going to air them straight after. maybe they will for international buyers but then why wouldn't they for us viewers as well, not looking good. bit disappointing tbh.


I agree with you, I think it would be unfair on the US audience to do it this way but I have no idea, I just read somewhere it was something due to Hulu (which is a US only thing as far as I know), so we may not have the same issue's here.

I am pretty sure they did 100% say on the FAQ's that Raw and Smackdown would go straight onto the network after it's been aired on TV, only today they have changed this now.


----------



## criipsii (Jun 27, 2011)

Revann said:


> Dont know if this has been addressed. I apologize if it has. Can Canadians work around and get access to the network on launch WITHOUT a PS3? I have an xbox and a computer (obviously!). I would like to know. THanks!


Try this
https://unlocator.com/setup/


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> I think everyone is by the sounds of things, people in the US and those who have been able to access it outside of the US are all getting the same issues.
> 
> It's early days on it, so I think people will just have to see how it goes.


It's not issues that people are getting, it's a simple case of people not understanding the rules. You can't just get an account and go straight to the homepage. You have to SUBSCRIBE TO THE NETWORK. Otherwise you will continue to get the media error.



Novak Djokovic said:


> This "Media Error: Video not available" is pissing me off.


Again, you have to subscribe first. This isn't that hard to figure out.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

TheGMofGods said:


> It's not issues that people are getting, it's a simple case of people not understanding the rules. You can't just get an account and go straight to the homepage. You have to SUBSCRIBE TO THE NETWORK. Otherwise you will continue to get the media error.


that's not the problem, i've subscribed. Nothing works


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

I seem to have issues streaming from my computer and PS3 I can stream from my phone without a problem but being up since 9:30 hasn't helped the matter as i went through piles of media errors and others things before getting through at a few minutes after 1'o clock eastern time.


----------



## FenceMan (Feb 6, 2014)

Anyone able to stream anything besides the live stream on roku?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

TheGMofGods said:


> It's not issues that people are getting, it's a simple case of people not understanding the rules. You can't just get an account and go straight to the homepage. You have to SUBSCRIBE TO THE NETWORK. Otherwise you will continue to get the media error.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you have to subscribe first. This isn't that hard to figure out.


I'm subscribed and I'm still getting the media errors on my laptop so :draper2


----------



## dswbeef (Dec 2, 2011)

TheGMofGods said:


> It's not issues that people are getting, it's a simple case of people not understanding the rules. You can't just get an account and go straight to the homepage. You have to SUBSCRIBE TO THE NETWORK. Otherwise you will continue to get the media error.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you have to subscribe first. This isn't that hard to figure out.


No I hit one week free trial, everything went through and it still happens.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

TheGMofGods said:


> It's not issues that people are getting, it's a simple case of people not understanding the rules. You can't just get an account and go straight to the homepage. You have to SUBSCRIBE TO THE NETWORK. Otherwise you will continue to get the media error.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you have to subscribe first. This isn't that hard to figure out.


People who HAVE subscribed are getting this, I know it's not just a case of getting an account on wwe.com and going to the homepage, people who have SUBSCRIBED (IE done the paypal or credit card thing, got an account that says has the free trial in their billing information are getting these errors.

You know, people who have it confirmed in their account with the date of having to cancel, had the 'Welcome To The WWE Network' email after are getting this.

So not really sure why you're saying this to me, because I already know that and it's happening to people who HAVE subscribed and not just made an account.


----------



## epbbi (Feb 24, 2014)

TheGMofGods said:


> I do think that PPV's need to be put on the Network after 30 days, I mean it makes sense given that these were products that we had to pay for not too long ago, and it's only fair, ...


If "it's only fair" to wait 30 days then they shouldn't be available live either. It wouldn't make sense that someone could watch a PPV live but if they're late by an hour then they have to wait another month.

I abstained from WWE and all wrestling forums, sites, and news for a month just so I could watch the Royal Rumble "live" but it's not there yet. And I just saw a Royal Rumble match spoiler by mistake.


----------



## PhantomLordBWH (Dec 18, 2012)

epbbi said:


> Then why aren't the last two PPVs available yet?


Because the network hadn't started when they aired. No idea when the Rumble will be up, but they said 30 days for The Chamber.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Notorious said:


> I'm subscribed and I'm still getting the media errors on my laptop so :draper2





dswbeef said:


> No I hit one week free trial, everything went through and it still happens.


Exactly, as I explained to him above, just a case of people talking to others as if they are thick or something, when the truth is, people have accounts and are experiencing these issues.

This is happening to people who have accounts and HAVE subscribed here, as you can see from reading through the thread


----------



## DizzyBala (Feb 24, 2014)

I had to install a VPN to get it working on my iPhone. It doesn't work on Google or Firefox for me yet and i'm subscribed.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

TheGMofGods said:


> Again, you have to subscribe first. This isn't that hard to figure out.


 That would be the subscription I made about 4 hours ago then?


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Love the "Media error: Video not available" feature :mark


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Exactly, as I explained to him above, just a case of people talking to others as if they are thick or something, when the truth is, people have accounts and are experiencing these issues.
> 
> This is happening to people who have accounts and HAVE subscribed here, as you can see from reading through the thread


Do you understand how video streaming works? If you're getting a media error then odds are there is something you're supposed to do that you haven't done yet. Errors can happen but on a program like this, it isn't something that should be lasting very long. I would know, I'm going to college for this kind of thing (literally, my major is digital media and film). Check back and make sure you've done EVERYTHING. If not, then it's a computer issue. Have you tried watching on the network through other ways?


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

dswbeef said:


> Anyone else enjoying the Media Error? Really good ppv!


:lmao Iv'e been getting it too lol. Should be fixed soon xD.


----------



## FLGoose (Jan 6, 2014)

Anybody know if I can watch the Elimination Chamber from last night on the WWE network? I got the video working with chrome just fine btw.


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

criipsii said:


> Try this
> https://unlocator.com/setup/


What did you put for the address and how did you pay? Are you using the browser? or xbox?


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

dswbeef said:


> No I hit one week free trial, everything went through and it still happens.


I will repeat. There are two buttons on the main page. One is correct, one is wrong. You want the advertising BANNER that has 9.99/month written out, click on that. Do Not click on the little box that says WW Network, with One-Week Free Trial in yellow below it.

The BANNER takes you to a second screen where you select the trial and that then takes you to billing.

The WW Network button takes you directly to the WWE Network, and if you haven't linked a Credit Card or paid through PayPal(which I can guarantee you haven't), you'll get the media error.

Basically.. you've signed up for wwe.com, you simply haven't 'paid'(by linking payment option) for the network yet. As you haven't 'paid', you don't have access to the videos.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

TheGMofGods said:


> Do you understand how video streaming works? If you're getting a media error then odds are there is something you're supposed to do that you haven't done yet. Errors can happen but on a program like this, it isn't something that should be lasting very long. I would know, I'm going to college for this kind of thing (literally, my major is digital media and film). Check back and make sure you've done EVERYTHING. If not, then it's a computer issue. Have you tried watching on the network through other ways?


I've also tried it on my phone and PS3. Everything works perfectly on my phone and for my PS3 the live feed works but not the on-demand videos. On my laptop nothing works.


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

Are u allowed more than 2 accounts, if so can somebody who has it pm me


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

tailhook said:


> I will repeat. There are two buttons on the main page. One is correct, one is wrong. You want the advertising BANNER that has 9.99/month written out, click on that. Do Not click on the little box that says WW Network, with One-Week Free Trial in yellow below it.
> 
> The BANNER takes you to a second screen where you select the trial and that then takes you to billing.
> 
> ...


Well, I hit the yellow banner, signed up, linked to Paypal, and then I was able to watch Wrestlemania on there, and then that finished and now suddenly I, like lots of others are getting the media error on things.

So clearly this is not a case of US doing the wrong thing so much as it is a problem with the site, presumably due to the traffic or something.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

TheGMofGods said:


> Do you understand how video streaming works? If you're getting a media error then odds are there is something you're supposed to do that you haven't done yet. Errors can happen but on a program like this, it isn't something that should be lasting very long. I would know, I'm going to college for this kind of thing (literally, my major is digital media and film). Check back and make sure you've done EVERYTHING. If not, then it's a computer issue. Have you tried watching on the network through other ways?


Dude, stop talking to people as though they are thick, people have been subscribing to the network and it's been fine and working for them, it's all of a sudden started these errors.

It's only been happening in the last couple of hours or something, people who *HAVE* subscribed, who *HAVE* got a subscription, who *HAVE* an account on wwe.com where it says under network BILLING that they are currently on their free weeks trial and have an active account and who *HAVE* paid through Paypal, or a credit card.

It's been working for people, it's now stopped, these people have accounts already, it's happening on various devices for people, not just computers (PS3's, Xbox's) etc.. I think it's just a case of ironing things out for them.

Honestly, I mean this nicely, I really do and I know sometimes people don't realise but people here are already saying that they have a fully active set up account with these things happening, it's been working for some of these people already because their account is active and live (a WWE Network account, not just a wwe.com account).


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

So I assume I shouldn't sign up with that free trial just yet?

Otherwise it'd be a waste of a day

I'm cheap

:draper2

EDIT:

*I WON'T GET BILLED IMMEDIATELY WILL I?*

:austin3


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

This media error message is pissing me off


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Novak Djokovic said:


> Well, I hit the yellow banner, signed up, linked to Paypal, and then I was able to watch Wrestlemania on there, and then that finished and now suddenly I, like lots of others are getting the media error on things.
> 
> So clearly this is not a case of US doing the wrong thing so much as it is a problem with the site, presumably due to the traffic or something.


Exactly, I know sometimes people don't realise things when signing up, but also people here are clearly saying they have an account set up, not sure why they're not understanding this part of it.


----------



## Smackup (Feb 24, 2014)

Revann said:


> What did you put for the address and how did you pay? Are you using the browser? or xbox?


You can use any credit card. Simply use a US zip code and California as state. Then get a fake US phone number from to finish registration. 

Once you have done so sign up for Unlocator and follow the setup guide for your device. It's super simple and works on all the devices supported by WWE Network :lmao


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

Just bought the network... Everything seems to work for me right. Just hope I can watch raw tonight on the network due to me being at work....


----------



## Caleb Crotchshot (Apr 21, 2013)

Hoping for a: Media Error: Video not available sign on RAW tonight :lol


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

You have to sign up for the WWE Network to get the trial. It's bugged where if you click "trial" it will take you directly to network.WWE.com and won't load anything.

Sadly you can't cancel before the trial ends. You gotta commit.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

i have been getting this error on my ps3 basically all day and several other issues on various devices


----------



## RealManRegal (Dec 11, 2013)

animus said:


> Just bought the network... Everything seems to work for me right. Just hope I can watch raw tonight on the network due to me being at work....


Live eps of Raw are *not* being shown on the Network


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

TheGMofGods said:


> Do you understand how video streaming works? If you're getting a media error then odds are there is something you're supposed to do that you haven't done yet. Errors can happen but on a program like this, it isn't something that should be lasting very long. I would know, I'm going to college for this kind of thing (literally, my major is digital media and film). Check back and make sure you've done EVERYTHING. If not, then it's a computer issue. Have you tried watching on the network through other ways?


Its both a user and GUI issue. People are confusing signing up for WWE.com for subscribing to the network, and the network itself isn't exactly intuitive.

Lets put it this way.. if you haven't been prompted or put in either a CC # or linked a Paypal account, you won't be watching jack and shit and getting 'media error'.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

iamloco724 said:


> i have been getting this error on my ps3 basically all day and several other issues on various devices


Me 2 with my PS3


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Finally got this thing to work. Watching wrestle mania rewind right now. This is fucking awesome. They showed some clips leading up to the main event at Mania 1 I've never seen before. This is fucking awesome! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

iamloco724 said:


> i have been getting this error on my ps3 basically all day and several other issues on various devices


Yep, you have a fully set up account but are experiencing this, see if it irons out 

GM Gods (I think that was the user name), this is what people mean


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

RealManRegal said:


> Live eps of Raw are *not* being shown on the Network


Thanks. I'll have to stay off this site and twitter tonight. Don't want to spoil HH's return.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

tailhook said:


> Its both a user and GUI issue. People are confusing signing up for WWE.com for subscribing to the network, and the network itself isn't exactly intuitive.
> 
> Lets put it this way.. if you haven't been prompted or put in either a CC # or linked a Paypal account, you won't be watching jack and shit and getting 'media error'.


That's right  But this is happening to people who HAVE linked a Paypal account or added a CC number also, which is what people are trying to say here.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

sesshomaru said:


> You have to sign up for the WWE Network to get the trial. It's bugged where if you click "trial" it will take you directly to network.WWE.com and won't load anything.
> 
> Sadly you can't cancel before the trial ends. You gotta commit.


Of course you can cancel, don't be silly. You have to commit payment information, but are not charged until your 10-days is up. You can cancel at any time before those 10-days are up.

As an example, I have until March 3rd to cancel without being charged.


----------



## RealManRegal (Dec 11, 2013)

sesshomaru said:


> You have to sign up for the WWE Network to get the trial. It's bugged where if you click "trial" it will take you directly to network.WWE.com and won't load anything.
> 
> *Sadly you can't cancel before the trial ends. You gotta commit.*


You can cancel before the end of the trial:

"Your 7-day Free Trial ends on Monday, March 03, 2014, and your paid subscription will begin on Monday, March 03, 2014. The credit/debit card or PayPal account you have on file will be charged $9.99 plus applicable taxes on this date.

If you do not wish to be charged, you must cancel your account before Monday, March 03, 2014. For additional information, click here or contact customer service at 866-308-5684."

(From the billing info section of 'My Account')


----------



## budtoka420 (Feb 13, 2012)

Here's a list of the WWE, WCW & ECW PPV's not currently available on the WWE Network, courtesy of Leon Peters:

WWE

- No Holds Barred: The Match/The Movie (1989)
- Insurrextion (2000)
- Royal Rumble (2011)
- Royal Rumble (2014)

WCW

- The Great American Bash (1991)
- Japan Supershow (1991)
- Japan Supershow (1992)
- Japan Supershow (1993)
- When World's Collide (1994)
- Collision In Korea (1995)
- Millennium Final (2000) *German-only PPV

ECW

- Massacre On 34th Street

thought we got every ppv?


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

iamloco724 said:


> i have been getting this error on my ps3 basically all day and several other issues on various devices


Same. On my tablet. Whenever I try to watch a video in the library. It was working earlier but not anymore. But earlier those videos were really blurry and pausing a lot, maybe they're fixing it. The live stream works perfect though.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> That's right  But this is happening to people who HAVE linked a Paypal account or added a CC number also, which is what people are trying to say here.


and TheGMofGods i know what im doing as well i have done everything that i should plus my connection is way better than the average as well 150/65 no issues with my internet is there is clearly some problems here and for some reason its hitting people differently


----------



## It'sTrue It'sTrue! (Feb 9, 2014)

is it me, or is there a lack of content? i could've sworn that documentaries would be included, but there are none to be found. the original programming is pretty awesome though, especially wrestlemania rewind.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

When push comes to shove, they've launched the network, they're experience a lot of problems right now and they'll no doubt iron them out, we should just be patient with it really 

I doubt they'll acknowledge the issues on Raw though, they'll probably just bang on about how amazing it is ha  

Which it is, but just needs to be ironed out that's all I think


----------



## epbbi (Feb 24, 2014)

budtoka420 said:


> Here's a list of the WWE, WCW & ECW PPV's not currently available on the WWE Network, courtesy of Leon Peters:
> 
> WWE
> 
> ...


And yesterday's Elimination Chamber, of course.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

Ungratefulness said:


> Same. On my tablet. Whenever I try to watch a video in the library. It was working earlier but not anymore. But earlier those videos were really blurry and pausing a lot, maybe they're fixing it. The live stream works perfect though.


for me live stream isnt working either i had it working at once point good but now its just a crapshoot with everything


----------



## criipsii (Jun 27, 2011)

Revann said:


> What did you put for the address and how did you pay? Are you using the browser? or xbox?



Using firefox on PC

I just created an account with WWE using fake US details http://www.fakenamegenerator.com/

Paid using my normal Paypal account 

Joined https://unlocator.com and changed my DNS settings according to their guide

The videos wouldn't work at first but I ran CCleaner https://www.piriform.com/ccleaner/download and it worked fine after that.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

iamloco724 said:


> and TheGMofGods i know what im doing as well i have done everything that i should plus my connection is way better than the average as well 150/65 no issues with my internet is there is clearly some problems here and for some reason its hitting people differently


Yeah  I think some people are experiencing them, and some not so much, down to luck really I guess 

It'll all work out anyway


----------



## RealManRegal (Dec 11, 2013)

It'sTrue It'sTrue! said:


> is it me, or is there a lack of content? i could've sworn that documentaries would be included, but there are none to be found. the original programming is pretty awesome though, especially wrestlemania rewind.


I thought, from the clips in the promos they ran, that they'd have all the stuff they have on Netflix like the documentaries, WWE Studios movies etc. Maybe there's a rights issue that means they have to wait til a Netflix deal expires or something; or maybe they're just holding a load of content back so they have more to add later.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

I immediately went to see The Kat's boobs. I saw blur. Very angry.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

I cannot even get onto the WWE Network website.. I get a loop that brings me back to the fucking main page after it only gives me the option to get the app.


----------



## Georgiaboy04 (Jun 28, 2011)

budtoka420 said:


> Here's a list of the WWE, WCW & ECW PPV's not currently available on the WWE Network, courtesy of Leon Peters:
> 
> WCW
> 
> ...


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

Im currently in Europe. Used the adress of my fiancée who is in the US and my PayPal information and I think it worked... I can scroll through the network but get the often talked about media error for every video I tried so far.

Using my laptop at the moment maybe will try on a gaming device later if it is still not working.


----------



## geomon (May 13, 2010)

Finally got signed up through the mobile site. However, I signed up for the free trial and I still got charged the $9.99.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

geomon said:


> Finally got signed up through the mobile site. However, I signed up for the free trial and I still got charged the $9.99.


You shouldn't get charged till the trial is over


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Mikecala98 said:


> I immediately went to see The Kat's boobs. I saw blur. Very angry.


:lol

Give this man a refund.


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey guys can someone please confirm this for me.

Can we watch the network on any computer we want if we have a WWE account?????????????

Say if our one computer breaks and we have another comp. Could we watch it on that one as well say if we have a WWE network account thing or whatever. I haven't got it yet but am curious to see if this is how it's going to work.

Please let me know.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

i decided to call there support, what a joke they are i was just curious what they were going to say
lol just told me that due to the hig volume they are having issues and kept saying in an hour or 2 it should work lol


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

cokecan567 said:


> Hey guys can someone please confirm this for me.
> 
> Can we watch the network on any computer we want if we have a WWE account?????????????
> 
> ...


let me know please


----------



## Wrestling is Life (Sep 24, 2004)

I just signed up and tried to watch WCW Starrcade 1997 but it would not work.

Now trying to watch the episode of Countdown and got closer to watching it, but still no luck.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

cokecan567 said:


> let me know please


Spamming isnt going to get your question answered but Yes would can use the WWE Account on any COMPUTER


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

I'd love to see the day one number of subscribers for this.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I think they caught me...

The same account (it's US account) I used this morning to access the app on my ps4 has suddenly locked the PS4 app


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey guys can someone please confirm this for me.

Can we watch the network on any computer we want if we have a WWE account?????????????

Say if our one computer breaks and we have another comp. Could we watch it on that one as well say if we have a WWE network account thing or whatever. I haven't got it yet but am curious to see if this is how it's going to work.

Please let me knoww.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

RealManRegal said:


> You can cancel before the end of the trial:
> 
> "Your 7-day Free Trial ends on Monday, March 03, 2014, and your paid subscription will begin on Monday, March 03, 2014. The credit/debit card or PayPal account you have on file will be charged $9.99 plus applicable taxes on this date.
> 
> ...


OO then I'll check out the trial then


----------



## BookingBad (Jan 29, 2014)

I don't understand, on my computer it keeps telling me to purchase the WWE network, but on my phone it works perfectly. 

Anyone has similar problems?


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

cokecan567 said:


> Hey guys can someone please confirm this for me.
> 
> Can we watch the network on any computer we want if we have a WWE account?????????????
> 
> ...


YES YES YES stop spamming the same fucking question over and over again.


----------



## RealManRegal (Dec 11, 2013)

Proc said:


> Im currently in Europe. Used the adress of my fiancée who is in the US and my PayPal information and I think it worked... I can scroll through the network but get the often talked about media error for every video I tried so far.
> 
> Using my laptop at the moment maybe will try on a gaming device later if it is still not working.


They appear to have geo-locked everything so you'll need a VPN or something - there's a number of them mentioned through the last dozen or so pages


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> Spamming isnt going to get your question answered but Yes would can use the WWE Account on any COMPUTER


Well only reason I repeated myself is because I figure'd no one would see me post since there are many users posting at once lol.

Anyways since you answered my question, I thank you for the answer.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

How is it working on laptop?


----------



## Smitty (Aug 29, 2013)

So if I signed up for WWE.com and clicked the free trial button w/o any billing info is that just the servers or did I do something wrong?


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Osize10 said:


> How is it working on laptop?


Dont ask me?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

iamloco724 said:


> i decided to call there support, what a joke they are i was just curious what they were going to say
> lol just told me that due to the hig volume they are having issues and kept saying in an hour or 2 it should work lol


Thanks for sharing this


----------



## Extreamest (Mar 4, 2009)

So I have an account with wwe.com. I Also have a paid 6 months subscription. I watch from my ps3. When I go to click on invasion, It doesn't load. Are too many people trying to watch the Network?? Or does the Network just suck????


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Help :jose​


----------



## Extreamest (Mar 4, 2009)

Works damn fine on my labtop!!!!


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

CYC said:


> Help :jose​


I think this is what TheGMOfGods meant, when people have an account but haven't done the free trial thing (people are getting issues who have actually signed up after this).

Try this link here and see if it asks for your billing info (You won't get charged if you cancel within the first week) : https://secure.net.wwe.com/enterwor...ent=/wwenetwork:mediabox:1OneWeek Free Trial 

Try that then try log in on PS3  (Hope this helps)


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Looks like a few pay per views are missing on the WWE side 

No Holds Barred which took place on December 12, 1989
UK Rampage which took place in 1989, 1991, 1992, and 1993 (UK exclusive)
Xperience which took place on August 24, 1996 (Canadian exclusive) 
Mayhem in Manchester which took place on April 4, 1998 (UK exclusive)
Global Warning which took place on August 10, 2002 (Australia exclusive)

not that the cards are very interesting


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Ok.. so currently we have two WWE Network issues.

Media Error: The first is people that get media error when they attempt to access a video by computer. These are people who have only signed up for wwe.com, but didn't link payment details. You can fix this by clicking the advertising banner on the main page. Its the one that explicitly states $9.99 a month

PS3: The video streaming for the app is pretty much DOA. I did hook mine up to my already setup sub, and confirm that when it does play, it buffers a lot.. and sometimes it doesn't even load at all. I have no such issues streaming via the computer.

Annoyances: 

1) Jump buttons(so you can go to a specific match) often don't appear on the computer streaming.

2) How do you go full screen with the computer streaming?


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

How are people even getting to the WWE Network on their browser?... It always says get this app and then loops back to the WWE basic website.


----------



## It'sTrue It'sTrue! (Feb 9, 2014)

RealManRegal said:


> I thought, from the clips in the promos they ran, that they'd have all the stuff they have on Netflix like the documentaries, WWE Studios movies etc. Maybe there's a rights issue that means they have to wait til a Netflix deal expires or something; or maybe they're just holding a load of content back so they have more to add later.


damn, that blows. i was looking forward to watching lesnar's "here comes the pain" documentary. oh well, guess i'll have to wait it out. i am looking forward to the raw pre/post shows though.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

cmiller4642 said:


> Looks like a few pay per views are missing on the WWE side
> 
> No Holds Barred which took place on December 12, 1989
> UK Rampage which took place in 1989, 1991, 1992, and 1993 (UK exclusive)
> ...


Yeah , was the UK Rampage seen as a PPV though, or was it just a release of an event from the tour? There was the Battle Royal At The Albert Hall also if that was classed as a PPV too?

I'm guessing these things may be added over time anyway


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

tailhook said:


> Media Error: The first is people that get media error when they attempt to access a video by computer. These are people who have only signed up for wwe.com, but didn't link payment details. You can fix this by clicking the advertising banner on the main page. Its the one that explicitly states $9.99 a month


 For fuck's sake. NO IT ISN'T.

How many have to say that they have done ALL of that and still have the media error issue?


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Its lame that every ppv isnt on the network at launch


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

I will say if you get the livestream working you're currently watching WrestleMania 1 pretty cool watching an event I've never watched.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

God damn that Rebellion 99 crowd in the UK BTW. You can tell the UK doesn't get very many big live shows because they're so on fire.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

im just going to say that if some people that are getting errors are not in the US well your not supposed to have it working so thats that lol im in the US and my shit is still flaky


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lazyking said:


> Its lame that every ppv isnt on the network at launch


 What ones aren't?


Also, thoroughly enjoying this so far. Got it on my browser and iPhone. Xbox 360 still ain't working but I'm sure they'll fix it.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Novak Djokovic said:


> For fuck's sake. NO IT ISN'T.
> 
> How many have to say that they have done ALL of that and still have the media error issue?


Because there are two separate errors. The first is the 'media error' issue, the second is in getting videos to run via PS3.. that is not the original 'media error' issue. You seem to be confusing the two.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Novak Djokovic said:


> For fuck's sake. NO IT ISN'T.
> 
> How many have to say that they have done ALL of that and still have the media error issue?


That's right!! For those who haven't done the Paypal/Credit Card thing what he's saying can't even log in, they get this :










People who HAVE accounts and can now log in (because they have an active account) have done all that are getting the error, so it's nothing to do with what he's saying.

Besides, someone just mentioned above they just called the WWE Network and they told them they're having these issue's and to just hold out for a couple of hours, so there is the answer there.

You're exactly right anyway


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

does the network have every episode of raw ever? or just ppvs?


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Lazyking said:


> Its lame that every ppv isnt on the network at launch


Every one you would want to watch is on there. The few that are missing are foreign exclusive cards that were kind of "warm ups" for the US pay per views.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

I just give up with this.. So fucking pissed off about this damn Network.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> I will say if you get the livestream working you're currently watching WrestleMania 1 pretty cool watching an event I've never watched.


Per the PS3, the livestream seems to be working well. The on-demand stuff is extremely spotty/not working.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

unDASHING said:


> does the network have every episode of raw ever? or just ppvs?


no they have a small amount on there they have the 1st year (1993) and the last three years (2011,2012,2013) as well as two episode in 1998 and The announcement of Vince taking control of WCW.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

so is everyone still getting the media error?


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Okay, I made a WWE account, I entered my credit info and got WWE network. I installed the app on my PS4, now it won't even let me type in my email? What the hell?


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm just gonna wait til after RAW.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

tailhook said:


> Per the PS3, the livestream seems to be working well. The on-demand stuff is extremely spotty/not working.


I agree with the on-demand stuff being spotty I had Wrestlemania 1 working early but it duded out on me.


----------



## budtoka420 (Feb 13, 2012)

cmiller4642 said:


> Every one you would want to watch is on there. The few that are missing are foreign exclusive cards that were kind of "warm ups" for the US pay per views.


royal rumble 2011 and massacre on 34th street are not on there


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

RealManRegal said:


> You can cancel before the end of the trial:
> 
> "Your 7-day Free Trial ends on Monday, March 03, 2014, and your paid subscription will begin on Monday, March 03, 2014. The credit/debit card or PayPal account you have on file will be charged $9.99 plus applicable taxes on this date.
> 
> ...


:mark:

Good because i'm struggling until payday on friday.


----------



## xhbkx (Jun 28, 2008)

Did anyone in Canada find a work around to get it to work here?


----------



## DannyMack (Dec 18, 2012)

RealManRegal said:


> They appear to have geo-locked everything so you'll need a VPN or something - there's a number of them mentioned through the last dozen or so pages


Is it possible to get a VPN on the PS3? I have one on my laptop, which is working fine but the PS3 definitely isn't working


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

"An error occurred" on everything except an old World Class episode so far.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So i ordered the "FREE TRIAL" ..payed via PAYPAL....so far im able to view content...

I guess the NETWORK doesn't immediately show Raw or PPV replays? :argh:


----------



## Foxy182 (Aug 30, 2006)

Massacre on 34th Street is on there, watching it right now it does not have it's own page but if you click for all the ECW ppv it is on there


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

budtoka420 said:


> royal rumble 2011 and massacre on 34th street are not on there


week trial bros. I'm sure after next week the content gets a massive update for the paying people


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

The live stuff seems to work quite well but the on-demand you just have to keep trying. It works after a while


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

tailhook said:


> Because there are two separate errors. The first is the 'media error' issue, the second is in getting videos to run via PS3.. that is not the original 'media error' issue. You seem to be confusing the two.


No I'm not? Haven't attempted to use a PS3 for it. But I know that I signed up for it on my computer, I know that for the payment option I linked it to Paypal, I know that it worked for me earlier, and I know that it isn't working for me now.

All on my computer.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I seem to be having an issue with the LIVE stuff, the channel comes on, but then it will like freeze for a while, and then start working again...

Is that just due to so many people watching at once?


----------



## cmcabana (Jul 16, 2013)

I can get the live stream to work just fine on my PS3 just having a hard time getting the on demand to work. I am honestly not even mad about it. I was expecting problems like this during the first week especially on the first day. Now if we have these same problems a week from now then I will be mad. But I am pretty confident they will get all of the bugs worked out in the next couple of days.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Has anyone gotten the WWE network successfully on their PS4? 'Cause I can't even type my own email to login, it just backs me out.


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

Bookockey said:


> "An error occurred" on everything except an old World Class episode so far.


Happened to me a couple times, I just kept trying and eventually got through.


----------



## budtoka420 (Feb 13, 2012)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> Has anyone gotten the WWE network successfully on their PS4? 'Cause I can't even type my own email to login, it just backs me out.


you have to use circle to confirm instead of x


----------



## DannyMack (Dec 18, 2012)

It's now telling me *ERROR Sign-on restriction: Too many usage attempts*. What the hell does that mean?


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

It took me a little over an hour to sign up. Tried watching it on my Roku and I keep getting error messages after playing for a couple minutes. It works fine on my pc. I watched Countdown and WCW World War 3 1998.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> Has anyone gotten the WWE network successfully on their PS4? 'Cause I can't even type my own email to login, it just backs me out.





budtoka420 said:


> you have to use circle to confirm instead of x


Yup, I almost rage quit until I was told about that :lol


----------



## budtoka420 (Feb 13, 2012)

DannyMack said:


> It's now telling me *ERROR Sign-on restriction: Too many usage attempts*. What the hell does that mean?


did that to me on my ps4 earlier today finally fixed it self after a while


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

cmcabana said:


> I can get the live stream to work just fine on my PS3 just having a hard time getting the on demand to work. I am honestly not even mad about it. I was expecting problems like this during the first week especially on the first day. Now if we have these same problems a week from now then I will be mad. But I am pretty confident they will get all of the bugs worked out in the next couple of days.


Agreed, and in particular, they're going to need to be absolutely perfect when they go balls deep when WrestleMania 30 goes live.

BTW, lol @ Cyndi Lauper coming in at WM1 on the LS.


----------



## DannyMack (Dec 18, 2012)

budtoka420 said:


> did that to me on my ps4 earlier today finally fixed it self after a while


Ok. Phew. Hopefully I don't have to wait too long. I don't want to miss the RAW Pre-show.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

I see that media error message one more time I might flip out


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

budtoka420 said:


> you have to use circle to confirm instead of x


OMG thank you! Who the hell makes it circle to confirm?? You would automatically assume circle would be to back out lol.


----------



## addzssdd (Feb 24, 2014)

Has anyone got it to work on a PS3 yet in UK?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Looks good on my laptop

So..can we see this on our cell phones? lol..

Can we see this on more than one device at the same time at out house?

Also...i wonder if the WWE realizes there will be people giving out their passcodes to friends? lol


----------



## DannyMack (Dec 18, 2012)

addzssdd said:


> Has anyone got it to work on a PS3 yet in UK?


It worked for a few hours but has stopped working in the last hour. None of the videos will load.


----------



## FlyingElbow (Nov 24, 2011)

Streaming it via the Roku 3 has been a disaster so far. Not all the content is even listed as available yet. For example, when you go to WCW PPVs, and the year 2000, none are listed yet. For 1999, only 2 are up. Other years seem to have most (if not all) of the content listed. The real problem is that none of it, even the stuff listed, can be played! Keep getting this message:


> Unexpected error
> An error has occurred loading this show. Please wait a few minutes and try again. (-1: connectiontimeout)


The good news is that the "live" channel still works, so I should be good for the RAW pre- & post-game shows tonights. The live channel "play from the beginning" option even works, so that's good.

Accessing via my laptop works fine. All the content that's supposed to be there is there, and it plays just fine, so the problem seems specific to the Roku 3.

I can get the RAW pre/post shows, so I'm good for tonight. Hopefully they'll work out the kinks soon so I can watch some of the old PPVs though. They look like crap on my laptop, so I want to stream via the Roku 3.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

working great for me!!!!!


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

DannyMack said:


> It worked for a few hours but has stopped working in the last hour. None of the videos will load.


It's not just a UK thing, someone here called up and they're having issues for everyone, seems like it's down to luck but they said to wait it out a couple of hours (which may mean a little longer)


----------



## HeelJothy (Jan 29, 2014)

*WWE Network overdose*

I've watched sooo much wrestling today. I CAN'T STOP! I need to go hydrate at some point.
Currently watching World War 3 1997


----------



## budtoka420 (Feb 13, 2012)

FlyingElbow said:


> Streaming it via the Roku 3 has been a disaster so far. Not all the content is even listed as available yet. For example, when you go to WCW PPVs, and the year 2000, none are listed yet. For 1999, only 2 are up. Other years seem to have most (if not all) of the content listed. The real problem is that none of it, even the stuff listed, can be played! Keep getting this message:
> 
> 
> The good news is that the "live" channel still works, so I should be good for the RAW pre- & post-game shows tonights. The live channel "play from the beginning" option even works, so that's good.
> ...


it worked good this morning on my ps4 but then the on demand stuff started lagging and not loading then even the live stream started messing up so I just use my pc which it works perfect on since I have it hooked up via hdmi to a 60 inch hdtv


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

come on wwe pull your finger out!!!! I hope the videos don't load live on raw when jerry lawler is showing everyone how wwe network works


----------



## cpuguy18 (May 13, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network overdose*

Wade Barrett was right about the wwe network. I can't stop watching


----------



## DannyMack (Dec 18, 2012)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> It's not just a UK thing, someone here called up and they're having issues for everyone, seems like it's down to luck but they said to wait it out a couple of hours (which may mean a little longer)


Ok then. Thanks for passing that info on.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

DannyMack said:


> Ok then. Thanks for passing that info on.


You're welcome, hopefully it'll sort itself out anyway


----------



## Messiah (Nov 25, 2004)

Anyone else having similar issues? On my iOS device and WWE Website on Windows PC, I can get the live channel (showing WM1 now), but no OnDemand PPVs or content (shows the tv rating video clip then goes back to home). Android I can log in but get no live channel or OnDemand. Xbox 360 tells me my log in information is wrong and can't sign in (even though it logs me in on iOS,Windows, and Android). Where is Michael Cole when you need him?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Still having no video and just a black screen on my galaxy tab 3 for the On Demand content.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Yeah on demand stuff not playing on my iPad or my phone.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Am i the only one that cannot get to the WWE Network on my browser?... I can only get to http://network.wwe.com/get-the-app/ which takes me back to the main website.. No idea if i am a dunce or what but it is infuriating .


----------



## jlusk99 (Jan 10, 2014)

Hardly none of the old PPVs work.

When I go to WWF Old School, there is only 1 freaking match there. Gee I hope they add more later. Not too many people are going to pay if nothing works during the week trial


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Where is Monday Nitro guys?


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

Messiah said:


> Anyone else having similar issues? On my iOS device and WWE Website on Windows PC, I can get the live channel (showing WM1 now), but no OnDemand PPVs or content (shows the tv rating video clip then goes back to home). Android I can log in but get no live channel or OnDemand. Xbox 360 tells me my log in information is wrong and can't sign in (even though it logs me in on iOS,Windows, and Android). Where is Michael Cole when you need him?


I've had no problem getting the actual scheduled streaming network on my iPhone, laptop, and PS3. One out of every 6 PPV events ever loads for me though. It's a crapshoot. Sometimes it takes 30 seconds to load, sometimes over a minute, and sometimes just kicks me back to the homepage.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

Panzer said:


> Where is Monday Nitro guys?


Not there


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

Has anyone a workaround to get it working on PS3 outside USA? I'm currently watching on Firefox using Hola but I'd rather get it working on PS3.

I saw that they edited out Sid breaking his leg from WCW Sin 2001. Not a bad thing.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

The censorship of language on ECW pay per views sucks.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Im from the UK is there a way I can get linked to the Raw preshow o0n the network since I can't buy it over here


----------



## budtoka420 (Feb 13, 2012)

cmiller4642 said:


> The censorship of language on ECW pay per views sucks.


I agree 100% now we can't hear RVD say he's the whole f***ing show


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

DannyMack said:


> It worked for a few hours but has stopped working in the last hour. None of the videos will load.


To start with WWE didn't have a geoblock on the content meaning anyone anywhere in the world could access it. Now it is just US only. I'm using a VPN and am on it fine, but when I try and sign up i've ticked the paypal option(and it says it will redirect you to their site) but nothing has happened for ages and it doesn't even say loading like it has when it's taken an age to load previous pages. 

Anyone had a similar issue with the paypal link? Would just use a card but it won't match my billing address as i've had to use a fake billing one to sign up.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Everything but xbox working, ps3 and computer is good.


----------



## TabascoMan77 (Feb 24, 2014)

California here. Registered at 10 AM PST. Still cannot access anything on the site. Phone streams if I'm lucky and I managed to finally stream RAW after about ten tries. Every browser used returns a Media Error. Not able to stream anything on my laptop or desktop. No live programming works. Site is a giant dud for me.

I'll wait like everyone else but with all the hype, I cannot believe they weren't ready for, at the very least, the live programming like RAW pre-show which I'm gonna miss at this point because the site just plain doesn't work for me.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

cmiller4642 said:


> The censorship of language on ECW pay per views sucks.


Are they really censoring stuff? That's bullshit. They have parental controls, if people want shit censored they should be given the choice.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

I guess people outside the US will just have to see how it goes over the next few days or so, as far as I can see people in US are having the same issue's in regards to video's streaming, as well as those outside US, be it on various devices such as PC, PS3, Xbox etc. 

So I'm not overly sure this geoblock is the case (maybe it is), however with people in the US also having this (and someone in the US called them about it, which the network staff confirmed these issues and to wait them out), I think it's best to just wait and see rather than assuming a geoblock has been added or whatever.

As far as I can see, and am aware people all over are having the problems, some seem to fine, others not so much, be it in the US or those who are able to access it from outside the US, so we'll just have to see really.

WWE need to work on getting it launched internationally, soon as they've been able to do this then it'll all be fine really, the sooner the better, it all boils down to the fact that everyone wants to subscribe and purchase the network I guess.

I'd just let it pan out really to be honest, before we assume anything


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

WM 1 is playing now. They should get Jessie Ventura for commentary for 30. Can't get Monsoon obviously, but having "the body" back would be cool.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Damn, played around with it for a little while this morning and just got back from classes and I see that it's still having issues. Kinda thought they would have ironed out the kinks a little by now.


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

Armageddon 99 censored


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I just signed up for the Network but I am getting an error on my Xbox360 saying "user or password unrecognized"

Who else got that and what do I do?


----------



## Da MastaMind (Jan 4, 2014)

Thinking about signing up now but why the hell are they censoring stuff by default when there are parental controls. Makes no sense


----------



## Caleb Crotchshot (Apr 21, 2013)

Looks like the Geoblocking from non US IP's has started then. I'm in using Hola in the UK though it slows it down terrobly. probably not worth it. Will cancel and wait a year hehe


----------



## BookingBad (Jan 29, 2014)

Is anyone watching on their browser? It keeps telling me to purchase the WWE Network app! I already did and can watch on my phone.


----------



## budtoka420 (Feb 13, 2012)

BookingBad said:


> Is anyone watching on their browser? It keeps telling me to purchase the WWE Network app! I already did and can watch on my phone.


iam its not doing that to me weird


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

I am having the problem that I am unable to login on my 360. I called Support and the bitch just said "try again in an hour." I asked if there was a possibility of getting a credit on my account, and she said

"It works on your other devices though? Why would we give you a credit?"




GIRL BYE


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

For the people having problems on their XBOX 360 I think I know what you can do.


----------



## Da MastaMind (Jan 4, 2014)

This question has probably been asked and answered already, but Are all Raws, Smackdowns, Nitros, etc available on the network? Or just the old PPV's? Thanks in advance


----------



## Messiah (Nov 25, 2004)

ToddTheBod said:


> I just signed up for the Network but I am getting an error on my Xbox360 saying "user or password unrecognized"
> 
> Who else got that and what do I do?


No fix for it yet. Also don't bother contacting support they are nothing but canned chat with no real help or info. "This link should provide you with the information needed (insert link)."


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

Staying in Europe at the moment, used a legit US and PayPal adress. I got the confirmation mail and everyhing. Did everything as described in the unlocator link posed earlier in this thread

I had no problems signing in whatsoever. For quite some time now I can scroll through the network look at everything and stuff, but can't get a single video to play. Neither the live stream.

Always get the same thing: 

Media Error: Video not available 


Guess this is a common thing as of yet?


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

what's on live at the moment? goldust stuff, is it from his documentary?


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Media Error: Video not available 

all i'm getting on every video.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

The NXT Arrival promo reminds me a lot of 2002-2003 Smackdown commercials.


----------



## sjdigitall (Aug 13, 2012)

Sorry if this has been asked before but can someone who is outside the US and have used a geo-unblock service and got the wwe network running and have access to the site please let me know of a step by step procedure on how to do it. Like what to do with the address column and the paypal/credit card etc.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

I am going to get sick of Josh Matthews very quickly.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Flair on the pre-show. :mark:

Whoa, didn't know they filmed Superstars before Raw.


----------



## TabascoMan77 (Feb 24, 2014)

Picture looks awesome on the iPhone. This is badass stuff. I'm just a bit perturbed I can't put this on my HDTV at home because it won't stream to my PC.


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

OMG! Hogan is the third man!!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I can't access any part of the Network on my Mac or XBox. No livestream either.

Thanks for the tip though.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

are you guys going to trust the network for mania? the odds of having problems is going to be pretty high imo


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

CM Dell said:


> Media Error: Video not available
> 
> all i'm getting on every video.


Here as well.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

PowerandGlory said:


> are you guys going to trust the network for mania? the odds of having problems is going to be pretty high imo


They'll have the kinks worked out by then


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Media Error for me too.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm on my PS4, it loads the viewer discretion ad, but then it gives me an error. Anyone getting this?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

So is Superstars only for the pre show now?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Gotta love that we're(those of us that aren't getting the errors) are getting pieces of the dark matches on this pre show. Pretty awesome IMO.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I don't get it... they're spoiling their taping for Superstars...


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

PowerandGlory said:


> are you guys going to trust the network for mania? the odds of having problems is going to be pretty high imo


Thats why they're releasing it a good 6 weeks prior to Mania, most if not all the issues will be sorted by then (heck I think most will be sorted by this time next week).

The main issue I can see is the sheer amount of bandwith that its going to take to run this type of operation, I mean its buffering like a mo-fo at the moment for me (not all that big of an issue at the moment, what with teething problems etc.) but I think the demand has exceeded their expectations.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> I don't get it... they're spoiling their taping for Superstars...


oh that's what it is? I thought it was the pre televised dark matches. Thanks for informing.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I have the stream running fantastically right now up in Canada, watching the pre-show. Fantastic quality!


----------



## FenceMan (Feb 6, 2014)

Clearly they have the live stream figured out, appears they do not have the bandwidth to run the live stream and the library at once.

Must be more popular than anticipated...


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

PowerandGlory said:


> are you guys going to trust the network for mania? the odds of having problems is going to be pretty high imo


they have plenty of time to fix this before mania. otherwise they will be losing a lot of business. They can't afford that.


----------



## epbbi (Feb 24, 2014)

I have the same problem that someone else talked about earlier. If I watch in a browser and use the progress bar to seek a few times, the video gets stuck in low quality.


----------



## mike10dude (Oct 29, 2009)

so is it only not working for people outside of the United states who made accounts


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

PowerandGlory said:


> are you guys going to trust the network for mania? the odds of having problems is going to be pretty high imo


I'm fairly confident they'll have all the bugs and kinked worked out by then. Today is the first day after all, and being an early adopter with any kind of technology there will be some kinks. Not to mention the reason they launched the network 6 weeks before Mania is so they _can_ getting everything ironed out.


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

the Live stuff is working flawlessly for me on PS3. None of the pay per views work. Earlier I was getting them on but horrible lag. Now not at all. Oh well, the Live is working at least. Hope the rest gets ironed out. Watching the live pre show now.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

Old_Skool said:


> Thats why they're releasing it a good 6 weeks prior to Mania, most if not all the issues will be sorted by then (heck I think most will be sorted by this time next week).


=
the thing is that the amount of people on the network at the time of mania will be insane compared to what they will be getting up until mania.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Watching the pre-show via the LS on the PS3 atm and the picture is pretty stellar and pulling HD most of the time(it'll downgrade/upgrade automatically). Every once in a long while you'll get a twitch where it'll replay the last like 3 seconds or so. I assume that's hitting a buffer wall, and a fairly acceptable way of dealing with it.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

The Live Stream was running a little rough for me prior to the beginning of the pre-show, but now they've got it running perfectly. The quality is amazing, and it is perfectly smooth. And I'm watching it up in Canada using Hola on Chrome to change the IP.


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

Just finished watching Bash At The Beach 1996. I'm no longer having issues on the PS3, at least for now. I'm watching Raw Pre-Show.


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> The Live Stream was running a little rough for me prior to the beginning of the pre-show, but now they've got it running perfectly. The quality is amazing, and it is perfectly smooth. And I'm watching it up in Canada using Hola on Chrome to change the IP.


Thats exactly what I'm using (in the UK) and mst admit that its pretty rough, buffering pretty badly (although as I say expected teething problems so not all that bothered).


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

It's weird that WWE is breaking the fourth wall a little bit, live displaying their Superstars taping in the background. I wonder if they will continue to do this.

It's kinda cool, almost feels like you're there in a way when like they're talking and you just see somebodies entrance happening in the far background.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Old_Skool said:


> Thats exactly what I'm using (in the UK) and mst admit that its pretty rough, buffering pretty badly (although as I say expected teething problems so not all that bothered).


That's strange, been running perfectly for me.


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> It's weird that WWE is breaking the fourth wall a little bit, live displaying their Superstars taping in the background. I wonder if they will continue to do this.
> 
> It's kinda cool, almost feels like you're there in a way when like they're talking and you just see somebodies entrance happening in the far background.


can see them actually constructing a studio or all this panel stuff taking place backstage/sky box eventually.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Do you have to enter credit card info for the trial to work or what? I've been trying for hours all day and the videos never show up. Nothing that I try from what's on the schedule to any random PPV or original programming.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

The Live stuff is working flawlessly for me on PS3 and ps4 also, it's the archived content thats "Derpy". lol


----------



## Queendom9617 (Feb 8, 2014)

Just bought. Nothing will work. 

Like, it's taking forever to buffer the pre-show.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Queendom9617 said:


> Just bought. Nothing will work.
> 
> Like, it's taking forever to buffer the pre-show.


Whats your speed? i think everyone should post their speeds. Im running the preshow flawlessly Hd on a 1.5 mps download connection and a 500kbps upload. On clearwire internet, lol!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I love how it feels like an actual TV network, not just them playing random crap back to back.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

JBL's entrance in the background. :mark:


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

I don't think anyone answered me so I will ask again, Can you stream to Multiple computers/devices at once?


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

SixthDestiny said:


> I don't think anyone answered me so I will ask again, Can you stream to Multiple computers/devices at once?


Just try it yourself then.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> Just try it yourself then.


I don't have it just yet, which is why I was asking, if anyone has tried it?


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

Sorry if it's been asked already, but is that one week free trial on wwe.com only available this week? i.e Can I start my one week trail a few days before WM30 so I can stream it during my free trial?


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

Anyone else not able to run any videos. I click some of the stuff it says media error: video not available? I can't get any what the fuck is this???????????????? Anyone else having these issues.

Btw I made an account with my email but it didn't ask for any credit card info or anyhting. So I'm guessing this is jsut the free trial still right?

Please let me know guys if you have this same issue. Or are is anyone here able to watch anything. If so let me know and I'll click it any see if it works. Thanks


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

imthemountie said:


> Sorry if it's been asked already, but is that one week free trial on wwe.com only available this week? i.e Can I start my one week trail a few days before WM30 so I can stream it during my free trial?


Lol no.


----------



## TabascoMan77 (Feb 24, 2014)

California, US here. T3 network at work. 1.5 MBPS at home. Live network works beautifully on iPhone. Nothing on either Mac or PC side at home. 

All desktop testing gets Media Errors. I haven't successfully streamed anything across work or home. iPhone great.


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

cokecan567 said:


> Anyone else not able to run any videos. I click some of the stuff it says media error: video not available? I can't get any what the fuck is this???????????????? Anyone else having these issues.
> 
> Btw I made an account with my email but it didn't ask for any credit card info or anyhting. So I'm guessing this is jsut the free trial still right?
> 
> Please let me know guys if you have this same issue. Or are is anyone here able to watch anything. If so let me know and I'll click it any see if it works. Thanks


'''''''''''
The data you requested is unavailable at this time. Please try again later.

is another thing that comes up ^

please hlep


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

PS3.. On-Demand stuff seems spotty.. but if it loads, its set. A lot of stuff simply doesn't. LiveStream... spotty to get it loaded, but if it gets loaded its golden.

The hard part seems to be that initial connection.

Computer... everything loads fine.. but no idea how to put it fullscreen.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Sucks to not have the Network available where I live. Tood the autograph guy and Beardo, should have their own show on the network "Catching the autograph" xD


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

SixthDestiny said:


> I don't think anyone answered me so I will ask again, Can you stream to Multiple computers/devices at once?


Yep I tried it


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

TabascoMan77 said:


> California, US here. T3 network at work. 1.5 MBPS at home. Live network works beautifully on iPhone. Nothing on either Mac or PC side at home.
> 
> All desktop testing gets Media Errors. I haven't successfully streamed anything across work or home. iPhone great.



Same here. I can't even get a media error on my PC. I get the spinning wheel on the linear network but no live content. If I'm lucky I get the TV rating for the archival stuff but never any further. 

PS3 was fantastic for the pre show. iPhone and iPad both work great. 

It's all growing pains. The quality is outstanding on the other devices, especially for something like this in its infancy.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

Ratman said:


> Yep I tried it


Nice, Thanks for the info!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I was getting lag in my office earlier from my laptop. Some wouldn't load at all. I tried PS3 when I got home, and nothing. Laptop at home with HDMI cord connected to TV has been flawless...I'm pleased.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

Is Muhammad Hassan on the network at all?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> Is Muhammad Hassan on the network at all?












Think that about answers your question.

And why would he not be there anyways?


----------



## Digital J (Jan 28, 2008)

Isnt this just wwe 24 7


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

Is that the only thing he is in? Any old Raws that he is in up yet?


----------



## Digital J (Jan 28, 2008)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> Is Muhammad Hassan on the network at all?


A better question is chris benoit


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> Is that the only thing he is in? Any old Raws that he is in up yet?


No old Raw is available atm. No reason he would be excluded, though.



Digital J said:


> A better question is chris benoit


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

Anybody else getting media error- Video not available?


----------



## blink_41sum_182 (Apr 9, 2011)

Will the Roku LT work for the network?


----------



## Aaron510 (Jun 10, 2008)

I just got it working.. watching wrestlemania 17..

It is actually missing most of the monday night raws that I am looking for..I thought all the raws and smackdown will be availble..


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

Guys is anyone else having issues. I get the PG rating or Tv-14 5 second clip whenever I click something and then it won't connect on the computer I am on atm. It just gives me the spinning wheel thing and then goes black and won't play...... It worked on my other computer. But this one it's not working on? Why is this?????? It let me play wrestlemania 29 on my other computer. But on my main computuer it's not working? Why is this?????????? I want to play it on this comp. Someone please help let me know what's the deal??

Is anyone having this issue as well? please let me know.


----------



## Neil_totally (Jul 31, 2011)

anyone having issues with Chrome/Windows 8?

I keep trying to watch via desktop, and all I'm getting is a blank page, but the URL is network.wwe.com/get-the-app

EDIT: must be a Chrome problem, I'm in, *shudder* Internet Explorer and it's working fine


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Neil_totally said:


> anyone having issues with Chrome/Windows 8?
> 
> I keep trying to watch via desktop, and all I'm getting is a blank page, but the URL is network.wwe.com/get-the-app
> 
> EDIT: must be a Chrome problem, I'm in, *shudder* Internet Explorer and it's working fine


i just tried IE no luck here


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Anyone experiencing serious lag time when you try and fast forward something? Like a ppv if you wanna watch a match in the middle of the card and you get there it then lags and wont even start? Hopefully first run issues. 

Picture is great though. Wish they had more old raws and smackdowns. I won't complain much though. This is a fucking bargain. I'd pay double.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Jammy said:


> Anybody else getting media error- Video not available?


Me

enaldo


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

Finally got it to stream on the PC. Had to switch from Chrome to Mozilla to do so.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Somebody explain this to me. If you go to SD replays, you see 2013, 2012, 2011 and 1999. There is one episode from 1999. HOWEVER, if you search Bradshaw like JBL did, you see a bunch of Bradshaw matches, and they are listed as "Smackdown Replays" and you can actually watch that entire episode of Smackdown.

So is it perhaps they just haven't updated the entire library to reflect those yet?


----------



## TvirusWrestling (Apr 13, 2013)

can some one send me a pm on an update for the 360,. I know a lot are having the same problem...it doesn't recognize my password etc but works everywhere else...

anyway to fix this?


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

It's confirmed geo-locked by the way. I tried to access WM17 on my iPad and it prompted a message that read "Media unavailable in you're region".


----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm looking for a PPV from 02-07 to watch. Any suggestions? (not SummerSlam '02, already watched it)


----------



## RATED R RULES (May 27, 2007)

I have a thing for No Mercy 2002


----------



## StyxFan1970 (Dec 13, 2013)

I've read alot of people have media error. I have a Roku and after I select a PPV it shows the rating then tries to load event. After several seconds, says that the connection has timed out. Please try back in a few minutes. This has been going on for hours. Is the error I'm getting equivalent to what everyone else is getting just different terminology because it is a roku?


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Somebody explain this to me. If you go to SD replays, you see 2013, 2012, 2011 and 1999. There is one episode from 1999. HOWEVER, if you search Bradshaw like JBL did, you see a bunch of Bradshaw matches, and they are listed as "Smackdown Replays" and you can actually watch that entire episode of Smackdown.
> 
> So is it perhaps they just haven't updated the entire library to reflect those yet?


Cuz JBL doesn't want you watching his stuff but himself.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

StyxFan1970 said:


> I've read alot of people have media error. I have a Roku and after I select a PPV it shows the rating then tries to load event. After several seconds, says that the connection has timed out. Please try back in a few minutes. This has been going on for hours. Is the error I'm getting equivalent to what everyone else is getting just different terminology because it is a roku?


It worked fine for me earlier in the day, but now I get the media error on every video I click on. in the UK.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

I can't even signup:mcgee1


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This shit is awful.. I was tempted to pay for it but at this point due to their dumb shit fuck ups rolling this monstrosity out.. NOPE. How the fuck can one company fuck up a rollout as bad as this? Besides even getting anything to actually play.. 95% of the content they claim is there actually isn't..


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Davy Jones said:


> It's confirmed geo-locked by the way. I tried to access WM17 on my iPad and it prompted a message that read "Media unavailable in you're region".


The thing is about this though is that people are having these problems in the US also, not only that does a geolock work with a Xbox/PS3 that has US DNS settings and a US account? (in other words that Xbox/PS3 is recognised as being in the US), because people here have been saying they've been getting the same things on Xbox's and PS3's.

It's all confusing really.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

So far so good on the live stream, but the archive stuff appears completely fucked. Are they putting all the resources into the live stream at peak times? Before Raw all I could get to play was one old World Class show, now even it won't play.


----------



## mike10dude (Oct 29, 2009)

I thought that Hogan was supposed to be on backstage pass


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

mike10dude said:


> I thought that Hogan was supposed to be on backstage pass


He was pretaped interview with Renee Young


----------



## sillymunkee (Dec 28, 2006)

Barely Legal 1997 baby!!!!! in Ontario, Canada


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

They are sure changing my mind by not allowing any vid to play and even to take my money.


----------



## Queendom9617 (Feb 8, 2014)

I've had it since eight o' clock and is still won't load anything for me.

I get the 5 second rating video, and then nothing. Idk, if it's my internet (which works fine on anything else) but it's really annoying tbh.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Will Raw never be streamed on WWE Network?


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

So has anyone else had their free trial go through as a full account and been charged the full $9.99? I've already contacted WWE and requested they refund me and cancel my trial (I have no means of doing it through my account) Waiting on a reply.

Anyone care to enlighten me?


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

They apparently do not want my money. Been trying all day to access the Network and pay for my subscription, but to no avail.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

Queendom9617 said:


> I've had it since eight o' clock and is still won't load anything for me.
> 
> I get the 5 second rating video, and then nothing. Idk, if it's my internet (which works fine on anything else) but it's really annoying tbh.


 Can you get the live stream? I only got one archive show to play, but the after show and pre-show worked pretty well everything considered.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

mike10dude said:


> I thought that Hogan was supposed to be on backstage pass


 Hogan got out while he still looked like he was the top dog, he wasn't hanging around knowing Taker was going to close the show.


----------



## Queendom9617 (Feb 8, 2014)

Bookockey said:


> Can you get the live stream? I only got one archive show to play, but the after show and pre-show worked pretty well everything considered.


Nope. I tried to watch the Pre-Show and backstage pass. Neither would load. 

It's frustrating and I'm thinking of getting a refund.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

people who were on the fence about getting this have to be out on it


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

The stream seems to be working on my phone haven't checked anywhere else.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

How the hell do you get the Network on your Xbox? I went to apps and I can't find it.

Unless you have to get it via the WWE App, which I have.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

Why do I need a credit card for my free trial?


----------



## dudenamedric (Dec 23, 2013)

I did the free trial, still got charged $9.99. I don't really care tho. So far the live stuff works great for me but all the archived stuff is very hit or miss. I got Summerslam 01 to load and play but it keeps crapping out every few minutes and then timing out completely. Just kinks on the first day. If it's still going on a week from now, I might be rethinking things but for now it's not a big deal. All launches have bugs at first.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

DragonSleeper said:


> Why do I need a credit card for my free trial?


Because that is how free trials work check Netflix, Gamefly or any service they do the same.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

PS3 streaming finally seems to be somewhat stable for now it still stutters a bit sometimes which it shouldnt on demand wont work on any device of mine


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

dudenamedric said:


> I did the free trial, still got charged $9.99. I don't really care tho. So far the live stuff works great for me but all the archived stuff is very hit or miss. I got Summerslam 01 to load and play but it keeps crapping out every few minutes and then timing out completely. Just kinks on the first day. If it's still going on a week from now, I might be rethinking things but for now it's not a big deal. All launches have bugs at first.


I agree with you if it doesnt bother me to have first day bugs but if say bugs on the first week or month i might change my mind.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> Because that is how free trials work check Netflix, Gamefly or any service they do the same.


Ok so I put my debit card in. It doesn't have anything on it really and yet still doesn't work. It is valid however. So if you re not taking my money now WWE why do I need money on it?


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Streaming on the PS4, far better than it was earlier. Quality seems very good and not having many lag issues.


----------



## coldarmy20 (May 21, 2006)

Loaded Bash at the Beach 98 and it stuttered through the whole opening but eventually it stopped and now im stuck watching this because im afraid to try and switch. PS3 btw.


----------



## wwesuperstar (Feb 25, 2005)

My goodness I am still not getting anything on my laptop or Xbox...this is really frustrating


----------



## coldarmy20 (May 21, 2006)

Note: Opening match is Saturn vs Raven and Raven has his WWE theme.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

This was pretty predictable. I would have been surprised if there weren't any problems during launch.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

Really would be nice to get an official word on these problems, the only comments made today were about sign ups really. we are all trial and soon paid users a little consideration goes a long way


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Pretty annoyed.

I got the WWE App on my Xbox 360, I put in my email/password and all I keep getting is "User or Password unrecognized" yet I am 100% sure that I typed in the email address and the password correctly considering I re-typed it in 5 FREAKING TIMES and I still got that message.

This is frustrating.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

People saying about asking for refunds, you haven't even been charged, nothing goes through does it until after the first week, which you have the chance to cancel before without any charges (IE free week trial).

I'm pretty sure that although you may have signed up and agreed the first month charge on your paypal/card etc. you're not actually charged until after the free week is done, it will just show this as you put in your details of the price of the first month, right?

Check your bank statements and see if any money has actually come out? I'm pretty sure no one has been charged right now.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

Media Error: Video not available.

Thats the only thing I've seen all day in the network.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Pretty annoyed.
> 
> I got the WWE App on my Xbox 360, I put in my email/password and all I keep getting is "User or Password unrecognized" yet I am 100% sure that I typed in the email address and the password correctly considering I re-typed it in 5 FREAKING TIMES and I still got that message.
> 
> This is frustrating.


It sounds like you've made a wwe.com account but not a WWE Network account, did you submit a Paypal or Credit Card info with your sign up? (If not you've only half signed up and this is why).

The unrecognised thing is what happens if you haven't done that, if you have and you're still getting it then something is wrong there.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

I'm having huge freezing issues on ppvs. It'll play for 2 minutes, then freeze for 5. And to an above poster, 9.99 has been taken out of my bank account.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

Eulonzo said:


> Pretty annoyed.
> 
> I got the WWE App on my Xbox 360, I put in my email/password and all I keep getting is "User or Password unrecognized" yet I am 100% sure that I typed in the email address and the password correctly considering I re-typed it in 5 FREAKING TIMES and I still got that message.
> 
> This is frustrating.


im pretty sure this is a known issue they are working on right now and have maybe even pulled the app




Arrogantly Grateful said:


> People saying about asking for refunds, you haven't even been charged, nothing goes through does it until after the first week, which you have the chance to cancel before without any charges (IE free week trial).
> 
> I'm pretty sure that although you may have signed up and agreed the first month charge on your paypal/card etc. you're not actually charged until after the free week is done, it will just show this as you put in your details of the price of the first month, right?
> 
> Check your bank statements and see if any money has actually come out? I'm pretty sure no one has been charged right now.



there were 2 options when i signed up trial and purchase i was getting frustrated and just wanted to get through so i kept trying both and i ended up with purchase im not sure if that is stil la trial even though it should be, im not ready to cancel just yet i just wish they would atleast acknowledge all of these problems all people dont feel crazy and tell us any bit of info about what they are doing to fix it and how long it might take


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

Ending my night after a whole day of messing around with this (and watching Raw). On Ps3 its the same for me. All the live stuff works perfectly. The NXT shows worked. The shows in the vault work. However the pay per views and Raw/Smackdown shows still dont work. 

On my laptop everything works how it should. Hoping when I get home from work tomorrow that everything will be all fixed on the ps3 side.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

Obese Turtle said:


> I'm having huge freezing issues on ppvs. It'll play for 2 minutes, then freeze for 5. And to an above poster, 9.99 has been taken out of my bank account.


we are all having issues like this for me i havnt even been able to start on demand stuff on my ps3 for most of the day


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Obese Turtle said:


> I'm having huge freezing issues on ppvs. It'll play for 2 minutes, then freeze for 5. And to an above poster, 9.99 has been taken out of my bank account.


Right well I've just looked it up and I'm not sure they should have done that, have a look in WWE.Com, at your billing information under WWE Network and see what it says then paste it here (don't paste any private info of course).


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

so where is the raw replay on the network?


----------



## talltampa79 (Jan 19, 2010)

I signed up for an account this morning. I watched one ppv flawlessly. 12 hours later and I can't even login. Wwe Network doesn't recognize my email or password. I keep getting an Authentication Error. I've tried calling Wwe Network 5 times. Each time they ask what device I'm using & what internet browser I'm using. Then they ask for my email address and then my name. After 10 minutes of giving them my personal information they then offer absolutely zero help with the problem. The representative then apologizes and transfers me to Tech Support. That's when I get disconnected. I've spent the past hour and a half trying to get some help. Wwe network is awful. My only option now is to cancel my credit card. This is a sh!tty way to spend a Monday night. F#ck you WWE Network. F#ck U!


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

mistermatt891 said:


> so where is the raw replay on the network?


Tonights RAW wont be on WWE Network for 30 days i believe.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

i'm disappointed that the Raw replay isn't immediately on afterwards...kinda like how cable companies immediately would replay a ppv..i think this is a big negative..was hoping to see Raw replay


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> i'm disappointed that the Raw replay isn't immediately on afterwards...kinda like how cable companies immediately would replay a ppv..i think this is a big negative..was hoping to see Raw replay


Yeah it is, I think this was one of the major selling points of the network for people to be able to go onto the network and watch the recent Raw replays straight away, specially those in difficult time zones.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Still can't get it on my xbox but getting it fine on my phone


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

El_Absoluto said:


> Media Error: Video not available.
> 
> Thats the only thing I've seen all day in the network.


Same, the live stuff works great tho.


----------



## fairplayer (Dec 20, 2008)

My understanding is what I could watch the Rumble 2014 and Elimination Chamber 2014 right away, and thus have been avoiding spoilers for a month (since I was moving and had little time to watch). But apparently I'm not the only one not getting these on the on-demand library. Anyone actually get to watch these on-demand yet? Pretty disappointing... Hope it gets fixed soon.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

fairplayer said:


> My understanding is what I could watch the Rumble 2014 and Elimination Chamber 2014 right away, and thus have been avoiding spoilers for a month (since I was moving and had little time to watch). But apparently I'm not the only one not getting these on the on-demand library. Anyone actually get to watch these on-demand yet? Pretty disappointing... Hope it gets fixed soon.


chamber was never promised but rumble should have been there, chamber wont be on there for 30 days


----------



## fairplayer (Dec 20, 2008)

iamloco724 said:


> chamber was never promised but rumble should have been there, chamber wont be on there for 30 days


Where did you get this from? I thought WWE said Raw/Smackdown would be delayed 30 days, but all pay-per-views would be up there right away. .................. quoted WWE as saying "All programming that premieres on WWE Network, including WWE Pay-Per-View events, immediately becomes available in WWE Network’s extensive video-on-demand library."


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

fairplayer said:


> Where did you get this from? I thought WWE said Raw/Smackdown would be delayed 30 days, but all pay-per-views would be up there right away. .................. quoted WWE as saying "All programming that premieres on WWE Network, including WWE Pay-Per-View events, immediately becomes available in WWE Network’s extensive video-on-demand library."


its just for chamber because it wasnt a network ppv


----------



## fairplayer (Dec 20, 2008)

iamloco724 said:


> its just for chamber because it wasnt a network ppv


Is there a source of this?


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

El_Absoluto said:


> Media Error: Video not available.
> 
> Thats the only thing I've seen all day in the network.


this..i've lost all hope


----------



## Messiah (Nov 25, 2004)

This censored ECW language is f****** p****** me the f*** off. Oh well, I guess I should just be happy they can say and show WWF now. All that hype about uncut and uncensored though ...


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I've finally got a page where they now want payment information.. Thing is.. It's over 24hrs later of titty sprinkle dumbfuckery and I don't trust their ass to give them payment information.. I want to be assured I can actually cancel in a week.. After this amateur bullshit launch I'm not giving them a damn thing.. 

Seriously.. Anyone white knighting this launch is delusional. This is worse than healthcare.gov


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

If it was worse than the healthcare.gov I wouldn't be watching the Network right now. 

I don't know if you play video games or do a lot of other things that involve an internet connection but this stuff happens all the time. When GTA V came out their servers were overloaded at first. Try to play an online game on Christmas Day. I don't think anyone should be surprised by this at all.

Also I don't see why the servers being overloaded would make you not trust their ability to keep your payment information safe. 

It also hasn't been online for 24 hours.

And you're saying that you aren't going to order the Network because at launch it didn't work correctly. 

Also if you aren't willing to give them payment information why are even trying to sign up for the Network's free trial? Like what's the point in that?



fairplayer said:


> Is there a source of this?


Not to be rude but it's kind of common sense that they wouldn't put up LAST NIGHT's PPV that ended at 11PM online for free at 9AM the next morning.

I had some problems earlier but everything is OK right now. My stream isn't the best but I'm also in my room and I live in a pretty large house so the internet isn't always the greatest anyway. When I was downstairs right by the router everything was working fine.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

fairplayer said:


> Is there a source of this?


there was an official source that commented on it i dont know off the top of my head


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

give it a week, they will have all this shit fixed.


----------



## Messiah (Nov 25, 2004)

Therapy said:


> I've finally got a page where they now want payment information.. Thing is.. It's over 24hrs later of titty sprinkle dumbfuckery and I don't trust their ass to give them payment information.. I want to be assured I can actually cancel in a week.. After this amateur bullshit launch I'm not giving them a damn thing..
> 
> Seriously.. Anyone white knighting this launch is delusional. This is worse than healthcare.gov


So if the United States government, Microsoft, Sony, Apple etc can't pull off successful day one launches, you expect the WWE to? Not taking up for them, just seems kind of weird to expect it to be perfect right off the bat. I saw this coming a mile away.


----------



## KeYiNdAbOx (Jun 27, 2007)

I had some trouble in the morning, but once the afternoon came, I subscribed fine.

Anyway, does anyone else have trouble finding certain RAWs and SMACKDOWNs through a majority of the years? When I click the toggle menu for years, it skips like 10 years.


----------



## RMis2VULGAR (Nov 18, 2013)

they need to add some kind of watch list or queue that lets you add whatever you want to keep everything more organized...

just watched IYH canadian stampede 1997. amazing 10 man tag match, must watch.


----------



## プロレス (Feb 20, 2014)

Messiah said:


> This censored ECW language is f****** p****** me the f*** off. Oh well, I guess I should just be happy they can say and show WWF now. All that hype about uncut and uncensored though ...


Are you sure you don't have parental settings on or something? I heard other people complaining about the same thing but I've been watching brutal ECW ppvs all day with no censorship. I just watched Spike Dudley get slammed through a flaming table


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> It sounds like you've made a wwe.com account but not a WWE Network account, did you submit a Paypal or Credit Card info with your sign up? (If not you've only half signed up and this is why).
> 
> The unrecognised thing is what happens if you haven't done that, if you have and you're still getting it then something is wrong there.


I submitted my Credit Card info with my sign up. D:

Hopefully they fix it soon. I'm content with just using my computer until the but I'd like to watch it on my TV/Xbox as well.


----------



## プロレス (Feb 20, 2014)

Eulonzo said:


> I submitted my Credit Card info with my sign up. D:
> 
> Hopefully they fix it soon. I'm content with just using my computer until the but I'd like to watch it on my TV/Xbox as well.


Wait you can't sign in on xbox either? At least it's not just me...


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

プロレス;30630825 said:


> Wait you can't sign in on xbox either? At least it's not just me...


Nope.

I mean I'm not upset about it, at least I can still watch it on my computer (which I use the most anyway), but I'd like to watch all the old stuff from my TV.


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

Working beautiful for me on lab top, hooked it up to the tv. Watching Halloween havoc, forgot how awesome eddy/Rey was.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

Are we allowed to share accounts with eachother?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

So they apparently blocked all canadian and uk IP's from buying their thing

why :westbrook3


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm pissed I got charged $9.99 for signing up when I tried for the free trial and that didn't work. It should have always been an option with a free trial no matter how you signed up. I can pay for it and will gladly do so if the lagging on live shit gets fixed. If it lags on Wrestlemania like it did Backstage pass tonight, I will not be renewing.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

obby said:


> So they apparently blocked all canadian and uk IP's from buying their thing
> 
> why :westbrook3




Cause you're not allowed to get the network? Vpn's are work arounds. WWE is protecting their broadcasting partners.


----------



## geomon (May 13, 2010)

Lazyking said:


> I'm pissed I got charged $9.99 for signing up when I tried for the free trial and that didn't work. It should have always been an option with a free trial no matter how you signed up. I can pay for it and will gladly do so if the lagging on live shit gets fixed. If it lags on Wrestlemania like it did Backstage pass tonight, I will not be renewing.


My account actually has me listed as a free trial but they still charged my card.


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

any canadians get this, just curious


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

geomon said:


> My account actually has me listed as a free trial but they still charged my card.


Ridiculous. Things like Netflix have one payment option with a free trial and those work fine. Things like this turn people off.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm watching WrestleMania 22 and it keeps freezing. fpalm


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

imo people will get sick of it and not renew
which is why they made you sign up for 6 months instead of 1, they knew lots would jump off ship after wrestlemania

its not 10 bucks, more like 80 including taxes

the product today is crap, most ppvs suck, only worth it for older stuff but most will get sick of it once they have it a while


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

I was also charged for said "free" trial. I just canceled the membership (so I dont get billed on March 3rd) I checked my bank account and the charge went away. Not sure if its because I canceled or they were just checking the funds idk. It still doesn't work on my ps3 either. I've had to watch on my laptop via hdmi to my tv.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


> I'm watching WrestleMania 22 and it keeps freezing. fpalm


Try pausing for a few minutes.. I did that watching Punk/Cena Mitb 2011 and saw the whole match no buffering.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Lazyking said:


> Try pausing for a few minutes.. I did that watching Punk/Cena Mitb 2011 and saw the whole match no buffering.


Thanks for the advice!

I'll probably do that, as I'm on my Xbox playing a game anyway.


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

Second they of the network - it's geo-blocked officially. Can't watch anything with my UK IP but with VPN everything is fine.

I recommend Hola Unblocker because it's free and it's a plugin for Chrome. Not gonna take any space. And have a cool option to remember the server you use for every site you unblock.

I don't know if I am gonna subscribe yet. So many people will rip the Network stuff and put on torrent sites. They can even stream live from the Network stream in case you want watch HOF and WM. The Vault is not worthy to me because I watched all the PPVs from 1998-2013 and most of 1997. I don't want remind me unless there are the RAW/SD episodes. Not interested in pre-1997 era, WCW, ECW PPVs. At some point if they upload most of the episodes of RAW and Smackdown then I'll think about it 'cause you hardly find the episodes these days and if you find them - there is no seed.

"The Original" shows - Countdown, WM Rewind etc. looks interesting but no point to subscribe only for them. 

Like I said, for me the streams are the only thing worth it right now, so I can live without the network until they put something new in the library.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Money well spent.


----------



## NESQU1K (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm extremely disappointed that there is only 1 RAW episode from the Attitude Era. What was the point of hyping it up?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I believe they will be adding more in addition to Nitro which I'm particularly excited about.


----------



## criipsii (Jun 27, 2011)

They just changed something in the last hour and I cant access the network now using Smart DNS but VPN still works

EDIT:Smart DNS working again


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

They need to get this sorted out by Mania or people will really get pissed off. Its working fine for me. Essentially Im paying 60 bucks for every PPV from WM through Summerslam and original programming. Any of the old stuff I either have or could get through D/L,torrents or Youtube. Its still a discount and worth a try for me.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Lazyking said:


> Try pausing for a few minutes.. I did that watching Punk/Cena Mitb 2011 and saw the whole match no buffering.


It worked pretty well, but it still buffered once.

Then again, nothing like this can ever be 100% perfect, hell nothing is perfect, so it's fine I guess.


----------



## Gandolph The Great (Aug 28, 2013)

Guys im getting bad buffering, is my internet fast enough? 14800kbps which means i download at about 1.8-1.9 mbps, is this quick enough - I managed to stream the pre and post shows with little buffering but now i cant watch anything in the library without buffering every 20 seconds


----------



## wwesuperstar (Feb 25, 2005)

El_Absoluto said:


> Media Error: Video not available.
> 
> Thats the only thing I've seen all day in the network.


Exactly I am beyond frustrated


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

Yesterday all day long had Media Error: Video not available

Now there is no error message anymore and when I click on a video it is like a black screen opens up where the video should be but there is nothing. Just plain black background 

That's new to me


----------



## Miguel De Juan (Feb 25, 2011)

Proc said:


> Yesterday all day long had Media Error: Video not available
> 
> Now there is no error message anymore and when I click on a video it is like a black screen opens up where the video should be but there is nothing. Just plain black background
> 
> That's new to me


I had the same problem with Google Chrome. I switched to Safari and it worked fine.

I am watching WCW Battle Bowl 1993 right now. I assume it has more to do with the browser.


----------



## Dirtnose (Aug 15, 2006)

I have a question.

I'm in the UK, but people seem to be able to get this here anyway by just entering there country as US even with a UK address.

I want a trial, but I cannot afford the 9.99 a month right now, Does anyone know if it's possible to cancel the trial before my week is over to stop being charged? If anyone has used a Netflix free month, I mean like that, where it's easy to cancel online and not be charged when your trial period is over.

Thanks.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

The first match I watched on The Network (without any buffers) was Edge, Mick Foley, and Lita vs. Tommy Dreamer, Terry Funk, and Beulah McGilliCutty from ECW One Night Stand 2006.

I didn't/couldn't buy the PPV back then but eventually I got it on DVD and it's one of those matches where I pretty much know almost every part and spot of the match. Then again, I probably know a majority of the parts/spots of matches from that year, but still, really good match. Poor Funk though, good lord. I was a kid when I first saw that and I felt so bad for 'em. The fact that he came back out later, though. :lol


----------



## N2mjusschillin (Mar 10, 2013)

currently watching beach blast 92'!


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

It takes so long to load bit once it gets going it works fine. My main problem is how unorganized it is. They need to have full card listing for the ppvs and the ability to go to a specific match.


----------



## N2mjusschillin (Mar 10, 2013)

not going to lie this shit is AMAZING a bit laggy at first but seems fine now


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

ffs, everyone expect/ed the Network to run smoothly on the first day/week? Then i'm afraid i've got some bad news.


----------



## Gandolph The Great (Aug 28, 2013)

Anyone else in Australia facing buffering issues and terrible picture quality? it was fine earlier cos i was streaming pre and post shows in crystal clear HD now its just gone to poop.  Hopefully it's cos everyone is on it or something and it doesn't stay like this....


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

fairplayer said:


> Where did you get this from? I thought WWE said Raw/Smackdown would be delayed 30 days, but all pay-per-views would be up there right away. .................. quoted WWE as saying "All programming that premieres on WWE Network, including WWE Pay-Per-View events, immediately becomes available in WWE Network’s extensive video-on-demand library."


you thought wwe were going to offer EC 2014 for free at 8am monday morning after charging $50 for it sunday night..are you serious. it was announced that ec wouldn't be on the network for 30 days http://www.wrestleview.com/wwe-news/46920-reminder-for-elimination-chamber-replay-on-the-wwe-network


----------



## batberg (Jan 5, 2013)

is anyone else getting "Media Error: Video Not Available"? I've tried using chrome, safari and firefox and no luck.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

batberg said:


> is anyone else getting "Media Error: Video Not Available"? I've tried using chrome, safari and firefox and no luck.


I got it once.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

validreasoning said:


> you thought wwe were going to offer EC 2014 for free at 8am monday morning after charging $50 for it sunday night..are you serious. it was announced that ec wouldn't be on the network for 30 days http://www.wrestleview.com/wwe-news/46920-reminder-for-elimination-chamber-replay-on-the-wwe-network


Right. Because it happened before the WWE Network came online. The rest of the PPV's this year will stream Live as they happen. They will not be delayed a month. Now, its possible they won't show up in the On Demand section for a month, but *they will* get streamed Live, and probably a couple encores.


----------



## batberg (Jan 5, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> I got it once.


Did you do anything to get around it?


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

Has anyone outside the USA got it working on a PS3? I can browse the videos through the menu and when I select a video I get the warning and TV age limit but then it dies. I have a DNS setting for accessing US Netflix.


----------



## criipsii (Jun 27, 2011)

Forever Unchained said:


> Has anyone outside the USA got it working on a PS3? I can browse the videos through the menu and when I select a video I get the warning and TV age limit but then it dies. I have a DNS setting for accessing US Netflix.


It could be a problem with your DNS provider, lots of them have been having problems like the one I have been using https://twitter.com/Unlocator. Haven't tested it in the last hour
Unblock-us worked


----------



## batberg (Jan 5, 2013)

Incase others encounter the same problem as I did, clear cookies and cache. Still takes forever to load a video, they need to fix that shit pronto.


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

criipsii said:


> It could be a problem with your DNS provider, lots of them have been having problems like the one I have been using https://twitter.com/Unlocator. Haven't tested it in the last hour
> Unblock-us worked


Did you find a DNS setting that let you access the app on PS3?


----------



## criipsii (Jun 27, 2011)

Forever Unchained said:


> Did you find a DNS setting that let you access the app on PS3?


No it was on my pc but I was using Unlocator but it stopped working and tried unblock-us and it worked but its not running well


----------



## epbbi (Feb 24, 2014)

tailhook said:


> They will not be delayed a month. Now, its possible they won't show up in the On Demand section for a month, but *they will* get streamed Live, and probably a couple encores.


That wouldn't make any sense. Why would they let me stream an event live but then take it away for a month if I miss it by an hour?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

It's been about 16 hours since I got the Network and I've still got the "Media Error: Video not available" Error on my Mac Laptop and my XBox360 still not letting me sign in, saying I have an incorrect username or password.

Anyone still having either problem?


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

So I am guessing still no luck on the xbox? I haven't checked since last nite.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

ToddTheBod said:


> It's been about 16 hours since I got the Network and I've still got the "Media Error: Video not available" Error on my Mac Laptop and my XBox360 still not letting me sign in, saying I have an incorrect username or password.
> 
> Anyone still having either problem?


Xbox I think yea, all my other devices I never got the media error so unsure.


----------



## batberg (Jan 5, 2013)

ToddTheBod said:


> It's been about 16 hours since I got the Network and I've still got the "Media Error: Video not available" Error on my Mac Laptop and my XBox360 still not letting me sign in, saying I have an incorrect username or password.
> 
> Anyone still having either problem?


I said it before, I had the same problem on my mac. Just delete cookies/cache and it'll work fine.


----------



## Bambaloo (Oct 14, 2013)

Ledg said:


> Second they of the network - it's geo-blocked officially. Can't watch anything with my UK IP but with VPN everything is fine.
> 
> I recommend Hola Unblocker because it's free and it's a plugin for Chrome. Not gonna take any space. And have a cool option to remember the server you use for every site you unblock.
> 
> ...


Mate you are a bloody legend, you are doing the work of Gods.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

Wagg said:


> ffs, everyone expect/ed the Network to run smoothly on the first day/week? Then i'm afraid i've got some bad news.


 This is one reason the first week is free. I suspect they may be over-estimating their ability to fix it that quickly depending on how many sign up once everyone is able to.

The whole next month is going to be spent trying to prepare the system for Mania. That is the big test and one they don't want to fail. 

These early glitches are going to last at least a week, nobody has ever tried anything like this before on a large scale. Netflix had hiccups at first and they were not trying to stream a live channel and a library.

Right now the library is not accessible to me, just the live channel.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Lost it on the PS3 

PC's running, very laggy though. But it's the second day, i don't expect things to be smooth sailing for a few weeks yet.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

Non-US friends, read the comments at the bottom of this article. I hope it might help some of you. http://www.digitalspy.com/tv/s216/wwe/news/a553434/wwe-network-launches-patience-urged-in-face-of-extremely-high-demand.html


----------



## RealManRegal (Dec 11, 2013)

Highlight for me so far has been seeing a "Real Man's Man" promo run during the 'zamboni' episode of Raw

:regal


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Gandolph The Great said:


> Anyone else in Australia facing buffering issues and terrible picture quality? it was fine earlier cos i was streaming pre and post shows in crystal clear HD now its just gone to poop.  Hopefully it's cos everyone is on it or something and it doesn't stay like this....


For what it's worth when you made this post it was 6:22 AM on the east coast of the US and 3:22 on the west coast. If that's not the time with the least amount of traffic I don't know what is.


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

ppvs are unwatchable


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

Bookockey said:


> Non-US friends, read the comments at the bottom of this article. I hope it might help some of you. http://www.digitalspy.com/tv/s216/wwe/news/a553434/wwe-network-launches-patience-urged-in-face-of-extremely-high-demand.html


 Nope, nothing there of interest other than apparently it works outside US without VPN if you bought it from itunes (where you paid for the full 6months)


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm a little confused. I can't watch Raw from last night on the network?


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

There is some improvement with the on demand issues a lot of them start or eventually start but still freezing like crazy so some progress 

My main device is ps3


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

Anyone got a fix for Media Error: Video not available?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

The only time I got that error message was when I tried to watch a video without entering payment information.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

Only untrue part about this is that streaming live has been perfect hasn't been at all it just works better for the most part

PWInsider.com is reporting that WWE Network issues are still continuing as of this morning. The on-demand content seems to be having issues loading the video box. The live stream has been playing since the launch and have not faced any issue at all.

As for the on-demand content, there are major loading issues, to the point that some content is not even playing at all.

I can also confirm myself that the Playstation 4 Login box has been an issue when trying to log onto the network. WWE is still continue to work on the overload of users that signed up.

MLBAM, who has worked directly with WWE during the launch of WWE Network, told Deadspin that they have not seen anything like this, such high demand of one specific Network, in their 14 years of doing e-commerce.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

i have ps3 and apple tv

ps3 is the best


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

So bad the video of the old shows is not stretched. These black lines from the two sides are so annoying. Hope they'll fix it in the future.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

^ It's because they didn't go HD until 2008, so all the videos from before that year appear that way. They could stretch it out into wide-screen format but the video will appear a bit wider and I guess they didn't want to do that.



iamloco724 said:


> The on-demand content seems to be having issues loading the video box.


That's the exact problem I'm facing right now. Yesterday the video box didn't show up in any way. Now it's there but the video itself doesn't load and instead it's just a huge area of black with nothing on it.

Hope it's fixed before Monday because it'll be like the trial was all for nothing.


----------



## DannyMack (Dec 18, 2012)

Has anyone figured out how to get it working on the PS3 in the UK yet? It's working on my laptop but that's it.


----------



## kyle.thomas.west (Oct 20, 2009)

The app for it seems to have vanished off my Apple TV...


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

Gave it a shot before work this morning. The only thing it still doesn't work for me is the Chrome browser. Switched over to Firefox, did a little browser maintenance(cache cleaning, etc.)...perfect. It works great on my PS3, iphone, and ipad. It looks like it takes a few extra seconds to go from the TV rating to the actual on demand content, but once it's there it's great. It worked flawless through the Raw pre and post shows last night. I didn't have many of the issues that a lot had; a few glitches but nothing terrible. I expect it to only get better.

The only thing I can fault WWE or MLBAM on is not having better guards in place to keep overseas folks from signing up. There was a reason why it was initially supposed to be just for those of us in the states for this first year. Instead of having fans from just one country sign up at 9, they had fans from MANY countries signing up at the same time. That wasn't supposed to happen. So it's no surprise when the issues they faced became as problematic as they did. Not saying it would've been a perfect launch, but I imagine it would've gone a hell of a lot more smoothly if just US residents signed up.

That being said, if I lived outside of the states I would've been trying to sign up too. I certainly don't blame anyone for giving it a whirl. Under the circumstances I also wouldn't be complaining about a shitty launch, either.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Everything was working perfectly for me yesterday; phone, PS3, laptop. I try today and not one of them is working this time lol. Media Error coming up for all of them.



> *MLBAM, who has worked directly with WWE during the launch of WWE Network, told Deadspin that they have not seen anything like this, such high demand of one specific Network, in their 14 years of doing e-commerce.*


^^^^^ Is obviously the culprit. They can't cope with the demand but holy fuck. Haven't seen demand like this in 14 years? That's absolutely crazy. 

:vince$


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

Ledg said:


> So bad the video of the old shows is not stretched. These black lines from the two sides are so annoying. Hope they'll fix it in the future.


that's how it is as the issue is more with how the stuff was filmed/captured at the time. To get the best quality it has to be smaller with 2 black borders.

If you watch wwe vintage you will find the majority of the stuff has borders too



YouThinkUKnowMe said:


> Gave it a shot before work this morning. The only thing it still doesn't work for me is the Chrome browser. Switched over to Firefox, did a little browser maintenance(cache cleaning, etc.)...perfect. It works great on my PS3, iphone, and ipad. It looks like it takes a few extra seconds to go from the TV rating to the actual on demand content, but once it's there it's great. It worked flawless through the Raw pre and post shows last night. I didn't have many of the issues that a lot had; a few glitches but nothing terrible. I expect it to only get better.
> 
> The only thing I can fault WWE or MLBAM on is not having better guards in place to keep overseas folks from signing up. There was a reason why it was initially supposed to be just for those of us in the states for this first year. Instead of having fans from just one country sign up at 9, they had fans from MANY countries signing up at the same time. That wasn't supposed to happen. So it's no surprise when the issues they faced became as problematic as they did. Not saying it would've been a perfect launch, but I imagine it would've gone a hell of a lot more smoothly if just US residents signed up.
> 
> That being said, if I lived outside of the states I would've been trying to sign up too. I certainly don't blame anyone for giving it a whirl. Under the circumstances I also wouldn't be complaining about a shitty launch, either.


A company size of wwe should be able to roll out to the whole world


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> ^^^^^ Is obviously the culprit. They can't cope with the demand but holy fuck. Haven't seen demand like this in 14 years? That's absolutely crazy.
> 
> :vince$


So much for "The network is gonna flop because Bryan wasn't booked to win the Rumble". :lol


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

So yeah, pissed off Brit here.Signed up for a free week trial to see if I could use any geoblock workarounds. They proceed in charging me $9.99 and locking me in for 6 months. I've sent two emails already because of the charge and their committing me. On top of that, I can't get anything working because of location issues. Only using android and smart TV browsers here. No laptop currently.

What to do? I've already cancelled my paypal recurring charge with them.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Any news on if the 360 version works yet? Works great on my laptop/iPhone but last night 360 still wasn't working.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

kyle.thomas.west said:


> The app for it seems to have vanished off my Apple TV...


WWE and Apple are cracking down on international subscribers and removing the app from international units.

So I just watched WrestleMania X-Seven and all the previously edited out music (Taker's Rollin theme, My Way for the Rock/Austin package) is all totally intact. This is freaking awesome, and makes me glad I sold a few of my rare DVDs for big bucks a ways back.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

Flyboy78 said:


> So yeah, pissed off Brit here.Signed up for a free week trial to see if I could use any geoblock workarounds. They proceed in charging me $9.99 and locking me in for 6 months. I've sent two emails already because of the charge and their committing me. On top of that, I can't get anything working because of location issues. Only using android and smart TV browsers here. No laptop currently.
> 
> What to do? I've already cancelled my paypal recurring charge with them.


In all honesty, if you paid for the full service whilst wwe stated it wasn't available in your country then you have no cause for complain. As batista says, deal with it

I also paid for the full service however I knew the risks of it not working


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

On ps3 does anyone know how to execute a search i am able to type stuff in but not sure how to get the search going?


----------



## geomon (May 13, 2010)

Woke up to two things this morning.

1. The $9.99 charge on my free trial account went away without me having to do anything so that was really cool.
2. Everything on the program schedule works fine for me. Nothing else does though. The PS3 just sits there trying to load and the mobile app will load and then gives me an error. I know this will get fixed eventually but come on, even late last night (4AM EST) I still couldn't watch any classic PPV's.


----------



## epbbi (Feb 24, 2014)

Ledg said:


> So bad the video of the old shows is not stretched. These black lines from the two sides are so annoying. Hope they'll fix it in the future.


Seriously? Stretching is much worse. I don't understand why so many people want a distorted, weird-looking picture just so some of their screen isn't "wasted". It's not like you're getting a higher resolution or seeing more. You're only taking whatever is already there and making it look stupid.


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

Can someone tell me how to cancel the free trial? There is absolutely nothing in my profile or account settings :argh:


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Flyboy78 said:


> So yeah, pissed off Brit here.Signed up for a free week trial to see if I could use any geoblock workarounds. They proceed in charging me $9.99 and locking me in for 6 months. I've sent two emails already because of the charge and their committing me. On top of that, I can't get anything working because of location issues. Only using android and smart TV browsers here. No laptop currently.
> 
> What to do? I've already cancelled my paypal recurring charge with them.


I don't see how you can be so mad, it's not even meant to be over here until later this year so it was always a risk to subscribe. They have done nothing wrong and have every right to lock you down to the agreed deal.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

Flyboy78 said:


> Can someone tell me how to cancel the free trial? There is absolutely nothing in my profile or account settings :argh:


You have to call them.


> To cancel your subscription, call (866) 308-5684


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

Numberwang said:


> I don't see how you can be so mad, it's not even meant to be over here until later this year so it was always a risk to subscribe. They have done nothing wrong and have every right to lock you down to the agreed deal.


I signed up for the free trial. Nothing agreed about that.


----------



## eskymi (Feb 24, 2014)

Flyboy78 said:


> I signed up for the free trial. Nothing agreed about that.



How can you sign up for the free trial? I thought it was for US only right now?


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

Flyboy78 said:


> I signed up for the free trial. Nothing agreed about that.


They also state that depending on your bank a one dollar or 9.99 authorization hold would be in place, but it would be credited back to you. They do this to confirm your billing info. You have to call them up to cancel.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Flyboy78 said:


> I signed up for the free trial. Nothing agreed about that.


Yes, and the free trial ends after one week and they charge the price. It's not up to them to cancel your deal. 

You can phone them to cancel but it's going to be odd when they get a call from a UK number :lmao

Signing up was always a risk.


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

The best guess out there is that they got about 250k subs yesterday. I doubt enough of them came from outside the US to cause significant problems.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

Forever Unchained said:


> The best guess out there is that they got about 250k subs yesterday. I doubt enough of them came from outside the US to cause significant problems.


or course it didn't. Most people from outside US thought they would be unable to sign up anyhow

I reckon the number of subscribers was much more than 250k


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

Forever Unchained said:


> The best guess out there is that they got about 250k subs yesterday. I doubt enough of them came from outside the US to cause significant problems.


If you have servers and hardware in place for one country's worth of subscribers and wind up getting several, it'll put enough stress to cause major issues.

Like I said, not that it would've been a perfect launch had it just been those of us in the states signing up, but I'd bet that they would've been easier to alleviate.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

Lol there customer support is really a joke i called yesterday and today a chat and they really have no clue what to tell people its the same generic responses


----------



## WSM111 (Mar 18, 2013)

Forever Unchained said:


> The best guess out there is that they got about 250k subs yesterday. I doubt enough of them came from outside the US to cause significant problems.


Just curious, where did you hear this number from?


----------



## Tasha and Kamali (Feb 4, 2013)

Seems like the Roku app is better than the PS3 app. The PPV's are in chronological order and everything is only a few clicks away. I hate the design of the PS3 UI. 

That said, I'm getting media errors for each device so I'm not able to enjoy them as of yet.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

Tasha and Kamali said:


> Seems like the Roku app is better than the PS3 app. The PPV's are in chronological order and everything is only a few clicks away. I hate the design of the PS3 UI.
> 
> That said, I'm getting media errors for each device so I'm not able to enjoy them as of yet.


yeah what i dont like about the ps3 app so far is i cant use alot of ps3 media remote features like netflix does

and on my phone and other devices if i go into wwe ppvs i can just by year right away and get the full year of ppvs on ps3 i can only do that by ppv type


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm still surprised with these issues still going after I've read they invested nearly 14 millions into this network. OK where did this money were invested? The already had the video library since.. many years ago. Aren't they supposed to put this money on the technical side of the network? I know this is a hard work and not every launch of these kind of platforms is successful but this is too much. They were reports the network was ready since 2011-12. At least they should've been prepared better.


----------



## Casemeister (Nov 27, 2013)

Numberwang said:


> You can phone them to cancel but it's going to be odd when they get a call from a UK number :lmao


He could just say he's over in the UK on business, or that he was staying with friends in the US, or that he had to head back to the UK for a family emergency, etc...

I don't think they're really gonna mind.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

Casemeister said:


> He could just say he's over in the UK on business, or that he was staying with friends in the US, or that he had to head back to the UK for a family emergency, etc...
> 
> I don't think they're really gonna mind.


Maybe not the UK phone number but the UK billing info...


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

PS3 OnDemand is still hit or miss but I'm cooling watching the livestream I'm still not bothered by the bugs.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Casemeister said:


> He could just say he's over in the UK on business, or that he was staying with friends in the US, or that he had to head back to the UK for a family emergency, etc...
> 
> I don't think they're really gonna mind.


I'm pretty sure it can be cancelled online when you log in to WWE.com and click your name at the top when logged in then go to Billing Information, there should be a link in there to cancel it so no need to call.

As long as you do this before your first week trial is up then it's not a problem, imagine them having to take people's calls all over that want to cancel, this would just take up their phone times and make waiting times even longer for customers calling.

And they can't/won't bill you either because it should also say there that if you cancel before a certain date you won't be charged, if it has reflected on your balance already, it may just be so that the funds are there but not actually deducted from your account yet, meaning it'll go back in in other words instead of coming out after the trial date is over.

Don't worry about cancelling your account for those who have signed up, it's not a problem, despite what people may be saying here.


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> I'm pretty sure it can be cancelled online when you log in to WWE.com and click your name at the top when logged in then go to Billing Information, there should be a link in there to cancel it so no need to call.
> 
> As long as you do this before your first week trial is up then it's not a problem, imagine them having to take people's calls all over that want to cancel, this would just take up their phone times and make waiting times even longer for customers calling.
> 
> ...


Nah theres nothing there unfortunately. Just your details if you want to edit them. I must admit its gonna be a bit embarrassing calling as a Brit. Just hope it doesnt take too long/cost too much.


----------



## chromal (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm just honestly surprised they couldn't even get the trial part of it right. I don't really like that I was charged $9.99 for a 6 month subscription before the trial period is up. I know plenty of people that have said oh it's just pending it won't actually charge and this and that, which is bogus. I go look at my subscription page and it says the next time it will charge is 03/24/14. I am locked into a 6 month subscription that I never asked for, for a service that is absolutely horrible. If it was advertised as a $9.99/month plan that only has access to each PPV, then I would be pleased... but here I am trying to watch PPV's/past Raw's at work, and getting nothing but crickets chirping. 

If they would have said we would be the beta testers, I probably would have waited a while to get it. Instead of being charged for crap.


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

WSM111 said:


> Just curious, where did you hear this number from?


Brian Alvarez's radio show yesterday. It's on the figure4online site for free. The method was hardly scientific, it was based on looking at customer IDs. As a guess though it sounds about right especially considering what MLB said.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Flyboy78 said:


> Nah theres nothing there unfortunately. Just your details if you want to edit them. I must admit its gonna be a bit embarrassing calling as a Brit. Just hope it doesnt take too long/cost too much.


I see, well one things for sure they need to get the network out here in the UK then fast, I'm seeing this all over the internet about UK fans signing up for the network everywhere which just proves how much people in the UK want it, the sooner they get it launched here the better, you probably should mention this to them when you call about it, I'm sure WWE don't mind that so many UK people are just keen on wanting the network as that is all this is.

Not just the UK but internationally really, once they've got it sorted out and released, then all this will be fine, other fans won't feel left out and WWE will also be bringing in their custom, that's pretty much it really and they need to make this a priority.


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

Flyboy78 said:


> Nah theres nothing there unfortunately. Just your details if you want to edit them. I must admit its gonna be a bit embarrassing calling as a Brit. Just hope it doesnt take too long/cost too much.


So you don't have any of this in your account section?


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm in the UK and have the WWE Network, but I'm just going to RINSE it to fuck for a week and cancel it on Sunday night.

I've watched loads of PPVs and live stream content. With very few issues. My ipad air has 2x wifi and is stupidly fast. 

One thing that makes no sense to me AT ALL is that they showed the RAW pre-show and then the RAW backstage pass but DID NOT shot RAW live on the Network. WHERE IS THE LOGIC HERE?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

If you want to cancel, there's no need to call. Go to 'My Account', then 'billing information' and you'll come to this:



Spoiler















"If you do not want to be charged, you must CANCEL" < click that. It will take you to this:



Spoiler















EDIT: Ledg ninja'd me.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Klee said:


> I'm in the UK and have the WWE Network, but I'm just going to RINSE it to fuck for a week and cancel it on Sunday night.
> 
> I've watched loads of PPVs and live stream content. With very few issues. My ipad air has 2x wifi and is stupidly fast.
> 
> One thing that makes no sense to me AT ALL is that they showed the RAW pre-show and then the RAW backstage pass but DID NOT shot RAW live on the Network. WHERE IS THE LOGIC HERE?


Because RAW is shot live state side on USA Network and they are not going to risk their partnership with NBC.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Brye said:


> Any news on if the 360 version works yet? Works great on my laptop/iPhone but last night 360 still wasn't working.


Don't think so I couldn't yet on 360, everything else yes I can get on.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

Klee said:


> I'm in the UK and have the WWE Network, but I'm just going to RINSE it to fuck for a week and cancel it on Sunday night.
> 
> I've watched loads of PPVs and live stream content. With very few issues. My ipad air has 2x wifi and is stupidly fast.
> 
> One thing that makes no sense to me AT ALL is that they showed the RAW pre-show and then the RAW backstage pass but DID NOT shot RAW live on the Network. WHERE IS THE LOGIC HERE?


yeah, they should carry raw and smackdown LIVE however they have an agreement with the tv stations. They can't therefore show those live shows on wwe network.

It would make sense eventually for everything to be online.


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

The logic is this - there is no RAW and SD on the Network (live)because the shows have contracts with the TV. And they earn money from TV rights. Superstars and NXT are on the Network because they are not aired in the USA. I don't know why they were replays of Main Event, though. Probably because the ratings are not so high and they don't mind.

I didn't know how do you expect here in the UK (I'm here too btw) that RAW and SD will air live on the Network. A week before the launch, maybe two WWE announced a new five-year deal with Sky to broadcast WWE shows.


----------



## L-U-D (Jun 26, 2007)

I was just going to post the "how to cancel" info that has been posted above. It's easy, don't worry peeps!

My Account
Billing info
----The word 'Cancel' is a link
Cancel account.


----------



## RealManRegal (Dec 11, 2013)

Anyone else in the UK using Unblock-us suddenly started having problems? I'm getting the media error on anything I try to view now, not sure if WWE have managed to shut them out or if it's just a problem at my end


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah nothing's working for me at the moment either, was working pretty well 4/5 hours ago though. Not getting the media error though, the loading circle just keeps spinning. That happened last night too, probably still just the amount of traffic.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

also i have a roku as well as my ps3 and on demand not working on that either stream seems to start quick on that and works good, ps3 still flaky on the stream

another thing i noticed the roku is 2.0 audio where the ps3 is only 1.1 audio


----------



## geomon (May 13, 2010)

iamloco724 said:


> also i have a roku as well as my ps3 and on demand not working on that either stream seems to start quick on that and works good, ps3 still flaky on the stream
> 
> another thing i noticed the roku is 2.0 audio where the ps3 is only 1.1 audio


Really? My receiver shows 5.1.


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

The network via Firefox w/ hola is working fine for me. I don't know if it's just my laptop but I get a black bar at the bottom of the screen in full screen mode.


----------



## bloejan (May 23, 2012)

will94 said:


> WWE and Apple are cracking down on international subscribers and removing the app from international units.


But why on earth were they offering the WWE Network internationally through Apple TV and iTunes to begin with?
I don't use any VPN or DNS workarounds on my ATV here in Sweden.
Yesterday, the WWE Network app appeared when I started my Apple TV, and I bought a 6-month subscription through my Swedish iTunes account.
I watched one ppv, and then the app was gone. :clap

Apparently, the same thing has happened to people in (at least) Australia, Chile, Canada, France, Norway and the UK.
Again, no VPN workarounds or US billing addresses involved here. Just your regular iTunes purchases.

I realize now that we were probably never meant to get the WWE Network outside the US, so why the hell were they offering it through our Apple TVs? fpalm


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

bloejan said:


> But why on earth were they offering the WWE Network internationally through Apple TV and iTunes to begin with?
> I don't use any VPN or DNS workarounds on my ATV here in Sweden.
> Yesterday, the WWE Network app appeared when I started my Apple TV, and I bought a 6-month subscription through my Swedish iTunes account.
> I watched one ppv, and then the app was gone. :clap
> ...


Its a launch day mistake.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Ledg said:


> So you don't have any of this in your account section?





AlienBountyHunter said:


> If you want to cancel, there's no need to call. Go to 'My Account', then 'billing information' and you'll come to this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought so, unless some people have had this different after signing up after certain times maybe, I dunno but I'm sure that online you can all do this, as I mentioned before, imagine the phone queues they would have otherwise, people in the US will be cancelling like mad at the moment due to all the problems they've had on launch, as they'll probably want to sign back up when the network has smoothed out and is working properly (which it will be soon I'm sure).



L-U-D said:


> I was just going to post the "how to cancel" info that has been posted above. It's easy, don't worry peeps!
> 
> My Account
> Billing info
> ...


Hopefully they can all do this ok then 



RealManRegal said:


> Anyone else in the UK using Unblock-us suddenly started having problems? I'm getting the media error on anything I try to view now, not sure if WWE have managed to shut them out or if it's just a problem at my end


I'd wait until it's launched in the UK properly to be honest, it seems too much hassle all this and I think that it's just going to cause continuous problems for people throughout otherwise, the point is WWE really need to make it a priority to get it released in the UK to be fair, they're going to know the demand of people in the UK now from this so the sooner they do the better.

Someone needs to get an online petition sorted and mention about the whole 30 days thing too that Raw and Smackdown all of a sudden have before appearing on the network, cause for those in different time zones this was a huge selling point for them.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

geomon said:


> Really? My receiver shows 5.1.


hmm for ps3?

weird my netflix audio is fine so i know its not the ps3 but yeah it shows 1.1 for ps3 2.0 for roku


----------



## epbbi (Feb 24, 2014)

Forever Unchained said:


> The network via Firefox w/ hola is working fine for me. I don't know if it's just my laptop but I get a black bar at the bottom of the screen in full screen mode.


You should get horizontal black bars when watching 16:9 content on a 16:10 screen.


----------



## epbbi (Feb 24, 2014)

Klee said:


> One thing that makes no sense to me AT ALL is that they showed the RAW pre-show and then the RAW backstage pass but DID NOT shot RAW live on the Network. WHERE IS THE LOGIC HERE?


WWE Network isn't meant to be a replacement for cable TV. The pre-show the backstage thing are on WWE Network because they're not on TV. RAW is on TV and doesn't need to be online. Makes sense to me.


----------



## Shady_Jake (Feb 28, 2010)

I've already signed up for the Network & paid but cannot log on the XBox 360 Network app. Can someone help me out?


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Shady_Jake said:


> I've already signed up for the Network & paid but cannot log on the XBox 360 Network app. Can someone help me out?


Nope xbox isn't working hasn't been since it started.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

epbbi said:


> WWE Network isn't meant to be a replacement for cable TV. The pre-show the backstage thing are on WWE Network because they're not on TV. RAW is on TV and doesn't need to be online. Makes sense to me.



Exactly. There are advertisers and shows both leading into and coming out of Raw that rely on the Raw audience being on the USA Network, not on a separate online service.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi guys just signed up in the UK and I am still getting the media error: video not available message, any tips on how to get me started?


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

The only problems I've had is with my PS3, which is that it just takes a minute or less for whichever OnDemand video I'm watching to load. Other than that it's been sooth sailing for me. 

I just started IYH: Buried Alive. Opening match is Hunter Hearst Helmsley vs. Stone Cold. Austin cuts a promo that is just absolutely fantastic before he heads to the ring. It's funny these two had a match at this event as they were both heels at the time.

Edit: I really wish they had a recently watched page that way if you stopped a video somewhere in the middle of it, you could resume where you left off AND on another device if you need to, like with Netflix.


----------



## It'sTrue It'sTrue! (Feb 9, 2014)

i'm still dumbfounded by the lack of content. yeah, having nearly all of the older PPV's is awesome, but apart from that, the network is light on content (not counting the original programming). WWE said the network would include their entire home video library, so i assumed documentaries would've been included.


----------



## Mick_Vick (Jun 28, 2011)

Has anyone in UK or Ireland got the WWE app on xbox360? network is working fine for me in ireland on my laptop, Xbox would be very handy but.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

epbbi said:


> Seriously? Stretching is much worse. I don't understand why so many people want a distorted, weird-looking picture just so some of their screen isn't "wasted". It's not like you're getting a higher resolution or seeing more. You're only taking whatever is already there and making it look stupid.


It's not actually that bad and doesn't distort at all for me personally, I do this with the DVD's when watching them and it looks so much better, it would be great if the network allows the option for this to happen because it does bug a lot of people seeing the lines at the side.

I suppose it is all down to preference really, but me personally I also really do prefer this and would like the option by the time it launches in the UK


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

It'sTrue It'sTrue! said:


> i'm still dumbfounded by the lack of content. yeah, having nearly all of the older PPV's is awesome, but apart from that, the network is light on content (not counting the original programming). WWE said the network would include their entire home video library, so i assumed documentaries would've been included.


I'm guessing they're going to add more content, I'm sure I saw on one of the adverts that were showcasing the navigation of the network things like the Mr Perfect DVD there etc. so I would just give it time, they have said they are going to be constantly expanding it so I'm guessing with the launch they only put so much on for obvious reasons.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

It'sTrue It'sTrue! said:


> i'm still dumbfounded by the lack of content. yeah, having nearly all of the older PPV's is awesome, but apart from that, the network is light on content (not counting the original programming). WWE said the network would include their entire home video library, so i assumed documentaries would've been included.


They never said the entire home video library would be on there. What's on there right now is basically what they said would be there at launch. However, more content is supposed to be added on a regular basis.


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

Has anyone been able to access the Network in the US on the PS3 at all? I always get a cannot play video error message. I'm wondering if it has to do with the fact im in Canada or if its just an issue everywhere. I have a US PSN account and US DNS settings, has anyone got it to work on the PS3 outside of the US? If so, how?


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I still can't sign in on my xbox


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

New World Order. said:


> Has anyone been able to access the Network in the US on the PS3 at all? I always get a cannot play video error message. I'm wondering if it has to do with the fact im in Canada or if its just an issue everywhere. I have a US PSN account and US DNS settings, has anyone got it to work on the PS3 outside of the US? If so, how?


In the US and haven't really had any problems with my PS3



jacobdaniel said:


> The only problems I've had is with my PS3, which is that it just takes a minute or less for whichever OnDemand video I'm watching to load. Other than that it's been sooth sailing for me.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

Im in the US and have had tons of problems with the ps3, stream is finally working for the most part but i still occasionally get the error before hand and very minor lag at times

on demand basically doesnt work at all for me


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

Ledg said:


> So you don't have any of this in your account section?


Nope. And now that really winds me up. Straight up I went through the trial form.


----------



## chromal (Feb 25, 2014)

Flyboy78 said:


> Nope. And now that really winds me up. Straight up I went through the trial form.


Mine actually said trial at one point, but it now shows I was fully charged yesterday and I have a $9.99 debit on my account. I was ok with putting up with this through the trial period, but I am not going to have a week of paid content that cant even be accessed, it's ridiculous. 

If I can even get some time I'll be calling to find out about a refund, but who knows how long that'll even take.


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

The Network is also working perfectly on my laptop using Hola in Canada. I just would really like the PS3 to work.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Shady_Jake said:


> I've already signed up for the Network & paid but cannot log on the XBox 360 Network app. Can someone help me out?


Yeah, they supposedly came out yesterday and said it would be 24hrs until you'd be able to get in..sucks

Doesnt suck as bad as it does for xbox one gamers. app isnt even available for that console

Buffering sucks..After the trial, I might just wait a few months to subscribe until I hear better reviews


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Got the Stream and Wrestlemania 20 to work at the same time with the stream on my phone and WM 20 on my PS3.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

chromal said:


> Mine actually said trial at one point, but it now shows I was fully charged yesterday and I have a $9.99 debit on my account. I was ok with putting up with this through the trial period, but I am not going to have a week of paid content that cant even be accessed, it's ridiculous.
> 
> If I can even get some time I'll be calling to find out about a refund, but who knows how long that'll even take.


They've already said that depending on the bank your account will be charged anywhere from a dollar to 9.99 as an authorization hold. It's a way to verify the billing. That charge SHOULD fall off on its own during the trial period.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Can only watch the live channel on my PS3 and computer.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Yeah nothing's working for me at the moment either, was working pretty well 4/5 hours ago though. Not getting the media error though, the loading circle just keeps spinning. That happened last night too, probably still just the amount of traffic.


Having an issue similar to this. It will say video error or something for a second, then go to the screen and just have the loading circle spin endlessly.


----------



## chromal (Feb 25, 2014)

YouThinkUKnowMe said:


> They've already said that depending on the bank your account will be charged anywhere from a dollar to 9.99 as an authorization hold. It's a way to verify the billing. That charge SHOULD fall off on its own during the trial period.


If it still said I was on a trial period under my account settings, I would totally be ok with this. Being as that it went from saying I'm on a trial period to full subscription, I'm not very satisfied tbh. I'm gonna call still to make sure, but I don't want to assume it's going to fall off.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

An hour since signing up and i still haven't seen a single video, its gonna turn into a 6 day trail at this rate


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

chromal said:


> If it still said I was on a trial period under my account settings, I would totally be ok with this. Being as that it went from saying I'm on a trial period to full subscription, I'm not very satisfied tbh. I'm gonna call still to make sure, but I don't want to assume it's going to fall off.


Glad it definitely seems I'm not the only one. I've not an issue with it not working, that was to be expected cos of the regional locking. But the fact the 'out' I thought I had has just gone...yeah I want it terminated.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Still trying to watch Spring Stampede 1998. Haven't managed to get it started yet. Too bad, because the WWE PPVs work fine. This was my favorite WCW event ever personally.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

looks like they are finally cracking down on vpn users too


----------



## RealManRegal (Dec 11, 2013)

Flyboy78 said:


> Glad it definitely seems I'm not the only one. I've not an issue with it not working, that was to be expected cos of the regional locking. But the fact the 'out' I thought I had has just gone...yeah I want it terminated.


Presumably you signed up using Paypal, in which case if you cancel the payment authority they simply won't be able to take the money from you. From there, there's nothing else they can really do as they can't exactly send debt collectors to the fake US address you used when creating your account


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

so many problems with the site


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

RealManRegal said:


> Presumably you signed up using Paypal, in which case if you cancel the payment authority they simply won't be able to take the money from you. From there, there's nothing else they can really do as they can't exactly send debt collectors to the fake US address you used when creating your account


Already done that. Just looking over my shoulder now


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

RealManRegal said:


> Presumably you signed up using Paypal, in which case if you cancel the payment authority they simply won't be able to take the money from you. From there, there's nothing else they can really do as they can't exactly send debt collectors to the fake US address you used when creating your account


or they could send them to the billing address from the uk in paypal


----------



## JerichoWannabe (Feb 10, 2012)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Having an issue similar to this. It will say video error or something for a second, then go to the screen and just have the loading circle spin endlessly.


Exact same problem. The live stream is working fine. But when I try loading any of the other videos it just sticks on the loading circle. It was working fine yesterday.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Does anyone know how many subscribers WWE received on yesterdays launch?

I guess it's very vital for them to fix this to keep those subscribers, also I wonder how many casual fans were going to sign up for it, but never did because of the problems people were having to sign up in the first place?


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Does anyone know how many subscribers WWE received on yesterdays launch?
> 
> I guess it's very vital for them to fix this to keep those subscribers, also I wonder how many casual fans were going to sign up for it, but never did because of the problems people were having to sign up in the first place?


They said 2million at one point yesterday afternoon.

Hows the Network now? i've been at uni all day? I can only get the live stream to work on my laptop


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

right now, nothing is working on the site for me. Everything suddently stopped working


----------



## RMis2VULGAR (Nov 18, 2013)

so the network was working for me fine pretty much all day yesterday, but today i can't watch a thing! i keep on getting *MEDIA ERROR: Video Not Available*

anyone else having this problem? i tried to sign out and back in again, but i still get the same message.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

RMis2VULGAR said:


> so the network was working for me fine pretty much all day yesterday, but today i can't watch a thing! i keep on getting *MEDIA ERROR: Video Not Available*
> 
> anyone else having this problem? i tried to sign out and back in again, but i still get the same message.


Yeah i signed up about almost 2 hours ago now and i haven't watched a single video, I am in the UK


----------



## chromal (Feb 25, 2014)

Yeah it's terrible. You can't even call them. The number disconnects you after around 3 minutes. I called several times while on lunch here at worked and watched the call timer each time.

I've sent an email and am waiting for the live chat option to try and get this resolved. I don't mind waiting the trial period out, but signing up for a trial period and being switched to full subscription with a $9.99 charge for this is completely bogus. 

I can't believe the mess they are in right now, completely unorganized and no end in sight.


----------



## EntertheSandman (Jun 8, 2006)

RMis2VULGAR said:


> so the network was working for me fine pretty much all day yesterday, but today i can't watch a thing! i keep on getting *MEDIA ERROR: Video Not Available*
> 
> anyone else having this problem? i tried to sign out and back in again, but i still get the same message.


They just tweeted they are working on the issues, that it only effected 20% (including me :sad. They hope to have it resolved by 6pm.


----------



## DannyMack (Dec 18, 2012)

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> They said 2million at one point yesterday afternoon.
> 
> Hows the Network now? i've been at uni all day? I can only get the live stream to work on my laptop


I can't get anything at the moment. It had been working on my laptop all day, but now it just keeps saying MEDIA ERROR.


----------



## JerichoWannabe (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm getting the Media Error as well now. Also in the UK. I was using Hola Unblocker yesterday and it was working fine.


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

So I am not the only then. I thought at first it was because of the DNS/VPN and unblocking programs but probably that's not the case. And the problem is from them.


----------



## chromal (Feb 25, 2014)

EntertheSandman said:


> They just tweeted they are working on the issues, that it only effected 20% (including me :sad. They hope to have it resolved by 6pm.


I highly doubt that's the correct number. I think 20% of people might have it running fine. It is absolutely terrible.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

wwe network facebook page just updated

We are currently experiencing technical issues with WWE Network’s video-on-demand library affecting 20% of viewers. Working with MLBAM, we expect to have this issue fully resolved by 6 p.m. tonight.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

From WWE about twenty minutes ago:





> We are currently experiencing technical issues with WWE Network’s video-on-demand library affecting 20% of viewers. Working with MLBAM, we expect to have this issue fully resolved by 6 p.m. tonight.


----------



## RMis2VULGAR (Nov 18, 2013)

EntertheSandman said:


> They just tweeted they are working on the issues, that it only effected 20% (including me :sad. They hope to have it resolved by 6pm.





chromal said:


> I highly doubt that's the correct number. I think 20% of people might have it running fine. It is absolutely terrible.



so i just called WWE Network Support (1-866-308-5684) and they said that 20% of users are experiencing technical difficulties and that they are working to resolve the situation as fast as possible. they said it's not my internet or anything else i can change, its completely on their end. i asked how long it would take to fix and she said about 30 minutes to an hour... so we'll see what happens


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Yea Xbox is not working at all that's gott to be about 30-40 percent of the problems.


----------



## RMis2VULGAR (Nov 18, 2013)

ps3 and ps4 aren't working for me either.


----------



## RMis2VULGAR (Nov 18, 2013)

ok, so about 10 seconds after i put up my last post the network started working! it works on my laptop, ps3, ps4, and phone. so i guess the lady on the phone was right when she said it would be resolved in 30 mins to and hour.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Still no joy on my side, really upset yes i no the UK isn't meant to have it yet but to not be able to watch any shows for 2 hours is ridiculous


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

I posted a little earlier that I wasn't having any problems except for videos taking a minute to load. I guess I spoke to soon. I can get stuff to play, but once it starts playing, it buffers quite a bit. Both on my laptop and PS3


----------



## eskymi (Feb 24, 2014)

I have the videos start within 20-30 seconds, but they play for maybe 1 minute and then that's it.


----------



## chromal (Feb 25, 2014)

I just did the live chat with them to see about fixing my trial/subscription issue. They came back and said that I was in fact signed up for the 6 month subscription and that they could not do anything about putting me back on a trial or anything else and that all they could do was cancel my subscription for me. 

Wow.. I literally only signed up for the trial, and unless I wait 7 days and hope they still refund it then, I have no way of actually getting the full 7 day trial. I had a 24 hour trial until the system charged me. For service that won't even work. Nice!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So they kept saying all the stuff on the network was gonna be unedited? Well they bleep out every swear word, and they blur out any nudity (Like The Kat from Armageddon) which i was sorely disappointing by  but at least you can still see her nipples and everything through her underwear since shes all wet 

Its not a huge deal but they shouldn't have said it would be unedited if certain things are edited in it.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> So they kept saying all the stuff on the network was gonna be unedited? Well they bleep out every swear word, and they blur out any nudity (Like The Kat from Armageddon) which i was sorely disappointing by  but at least you can still see her nipples and everything through her underwear since shes all wet
> 
> Its not a huge deal but they shouldn't have said it would be unedited if certain things are edited in it.


no offence, but you don't get the wwe network to see tits and hear swear words. There is no excitement in seeing that, if you want to see that sort of stuff it's all available free on porn stream sites


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

chromal said:


> I highly doubt that's the correct number. I think 20% of people might have it running fine. It is absolutely terrible.


 You got that right. I have checked several sites and the on-demand is down for almost everyone. Has been for me since I signed on except for one show.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Still nothing, can't get it work under a Different DNS/VPN on my laptop as well as my PS3. It worked yesterday on my iPhone 5s in the UK now it won't. 

Waiting in line with the live chat. Glad I am still in the free trial if they Geoblock it.


----------



## Joker King (Feb 21, 2014)

> - We haven't heard where the WWE Network customer service center is based out of but one fan wrote in and said that one of the Network representatives told them on the phone that it has been chaos at the center since Monday morning.


http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...service-rep-told-one-fan/#zAw8xfe88yZJbQIy.99


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

On demand works great on my phone, my wife said flawless on the PS3 (with WM 3). Nothing through Firefox...and it worked this morning.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

Just went on the wwe network face book page

alot of whining and crying. lol @ these morons. They just wanted to get the free trial for a week, watch everything and then never pay for it. WWE caught you out, I'm actually glad there are issues. Love to see the freeloaders crying


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

chromal said:


> I just did the live chat with them to see about fixing my trial/subscription issue. They came back and said that I was in fact signed up for the 6 month subscription and that they could not do anything about putting me back on a trial or anything else and that all they could do was cancel my subscription for me.
> 
> Wow..* I literally only signed up for the trial*, and unless I wait 7 days and hope they still refund it then, I have no way of actually getting the full 7 day trial. I had a 24 hour trial until the system charged me. For service that won't even work. Nice!


I find it hard to feel sympathy for someone that thought they were going to get something for free and then didn't.


----------



## ab51194 (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm not sure if it's been asked before but do they post the Raw Backstage Pass as a replay too or just live? I work mondays and usually watch raw at 10pm on dvr so i'd like to be able to see it on a delay


----------



## chromal (Feb 25, 2014)

TaylorFitz said:


> I find it hard to feel sympathy for someone that thought they were going to get something for free and then didn't.


You misunderstood that, I meant I signed up for the trial... I didn't hit the buy now button. 

Why would I be stupid enough to buy something that's brand new... that's asking for trouble.


----------



## Joker King (Feb 21, 2014)

ab51194 said:


> I'm not sure if it's been asked before but do they post the Raw Backstage Pass as a replay too or just live? I work mondays and usually watch raw at 10pm on dvr so i'd like to be able to see it on a delay


Live Only.


----------



## chromal (Feb 25, 2014)

TaylorFitz said:


> I find it hard to feel sympathy for someone that thought they were going to get something for free and then didn't.


Not only that, but what in the hell do you think a trial period is? A free period.


----------



## epbbi (Feb 24, 2014)

Does anyone know for sure that Royal Rumble 2014 will be available tonight? Today makes exactly 30 days.


----------



## ab51194 (Jul 2, 2013)

Joker King said:


> Live Only.


ugh that's dumb


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

The live channel works great for me but on demand lways freezes up.. you have to pause a show to get it to work and even that doesnt work sometimes.

One caveat about the live channel is backstage pass had issues. I hope wrestlemania works good cause of its laggy, its no better than a pirate stream


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

Backstage pass (that Raw post show) gets repeated at least twice this week, once tomorrow morning and then again very early the following morning (all US EST time on my end). I'm not sure how many more times after that. I know it gets repeated on the live network, don't know if they'll put it on demand.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

ab51194 said:


> ugh that's dumb


Check the schedule. Backstage pass was replayed at 2am on the live channel.

The actual show sucked tho


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

So what's the deal with this false trial? I'm planning on signing up this Friday after getting paid and I'm not really against $60 over 6 months, but from what I can tell they'll still charge you for a 6 month subscription even if you sign up for the trial?


----------



## budtoka420 (Feb 13, 2012)

it wont load any on demand ppvs for me its in a constant buffer im in the us


----------



## Shady_Jake (Feb 28, 2010)

This is really pissing me off. I signed up & everything yesterday and I STILL can't get on with my Xbox 360. Does anyone know if they're going to fix it today? Glad you guys are enjoying it.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

How do u view the ppvs in year order bc for me they show up alphabetically


----------



## gladdyontherise (Jan 12, 2010)

It's terrible right now for me. Laptop and PS4 I can do anything without a program freezing quickly.


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm still suprised that NXT Arrival at the trial week but with all those problems maybe nobody would have a chance to watch it. 

Hope they put in on demand straight away not after 30 days. Or at least somebody of the minority who don't have problems will rip it.


----------



## El Dylan (Jun 28, 2011)

chromal said:


> I just did the live chat with them to see about fixing my trial/subscription issue. They came back and said that I was in fact signed up for the 6 month subscription and that they could not do anything about putting me back on a trial or anything else and that all they could do was cancel my subscription for me.
> 
> Wow.. I literally only signed up for the trial, and unless I wait 7 days and hope they still refund it then, I have no way of actually getting the full 7 day trial. I had a 24 hour trial until the system charged me. For service that won't even work. Nice!


I think there is a way to cancel your subscription when you go on "your account" then "billing information".

You have until march 3rd (the end of the 7 days trial) to do it.

That's what I did and it worked.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

:gun:


Shady_Jake said:


> This is really pissing me off. I signed up & everything yesterday and I STILL can't get on with my Xbox 360. Does anyone know if they're going to fix it today? Glad you guys are enjoying it.


Not as yet they said yesterday within 24 hrs should b fixed but it might take a bit longer I m sure, this is a learning process for them.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Just some of my chat with the Network advisor. TLDR; Will work outside of US with a US IP and 6PM is not a set time for a fix will be 24-48 hours.


ake Griffin: I can't access it on my laptop either 
Jake Griffin: No matter what device I use 
Ma. Renalyn Canete: What was the exact error you encountered? 
Jake Griffin: Video playback does not work at all with On Demand content or the live stream. I am in the US and have tried multiple times since launch. 
Ma. Renalyn Canete: Our Technical Team is already working on it trying to resolve the problem. And it should be working within 24-48 hrs 
Jake Griffin: Twitter says by 6PM? 
Ma. Renalyn Canete: We don't have the specific time frame for it to be resolved. But Technical team is doing their best to resolve this 
Jake Griffin: Ok, I travel a lot for business will the higher demand of the Network cause it to be released elsewhere sooner? Would be handy when on the road 
Ma. Renalyn Canete: As long as you will be in the US,then that would still work. 
Jake Griffin: No I will be out of the country at times, Would it work if I used a VPN/DNS? 
Ma. Renalyn Canete: As long as you're using a US IP Address.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Yesterday I can get on WWE network fine on my Ps4. Now todsy the APP is locked. My DNS codes are United States DNS ( I used them for Netflix )

Anyone get this problem too?


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

CYC said:


> Yesterday I can get on WWE network fine on my Ps4. Now todsy the APP is locked. My DNS codes are United States DNS ( I used them for Netflix )
> 
> Anyone get this problem too?


Yep, still no access on either my Mac or PS3 using and not using US DNS's. Probably best to wait it out


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> Yep, still no access on either my Mac or PS3 using and not using US DNS's. Probably best to wait it out


Do you also get a problem when trying to test the internet connection on ps3? It keeps failing at 'PSN Sign-In'


----------



## El Dylan (Jun 28, 2011)

CYC said:


> Yesterday I can get on WWE network fine on my Ps4. Now todsy the APP is locked. My DNS codes are United States DNS ( I used them for Netflix )
> 
> Anyone get this problem too?



On PS3 from France with no US DNS.

Worked yesterday too. Now I can access the app put it's a "fatal error" whenever I try to play something.


----------



## MCote900 (Mar 28, 2004)

works fine on my laptop and on my phone but when I try to log in on my Xbox 360 it keeps saying my e-mail or password is invalid


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

I wonder if the documentaries are going to go up anytime soon. Cole said there would be 50 documentaries at launch


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

my on demand seems to be working consistently now on the ps3 but i cant fast fwd it doesnt resume cant get everything at once lol


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

i spoke too soon its freezing


----------



## chromal (Feb 25, 2014)

iamloco724 said:


> i spoke too soon its freezing


Yeah, you got my hopes up I tried using it and crashed right away lol


----------



## hhhfan474 (Nov 7, 2006)

Does anyone elses videos keep skipping forward like every 10-15 seconds? It's like watching matches in fast forward


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

chromal said:


> Yeah, you got my hopes up I tried using it and crashed right away lol


before i couldnt start anything i started and played atleast 4 in a row and they started quick first 3 only had issues after hitting fast forward wouldnt resume on the 4th one it was freezing and lagging


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Men on a Mission debut music video live right now lmao


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

cmiller4642 said:


> Men on a Mission debut music video live right now lmao


i was lmao at that


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> Just some of my chat with the Network advisor. TLDR; Will work outside of US with a US IP and 6PM is not a set time for a fix will be 24-48 hours.
> 
> 
> ake Griffin: I can't access it on my laptop either
> ...


So I live in Canada, does this mean I won;t be able to access it with a US DNS settings on the PS3? Or do I need a US IP address to get on? Because it works fine with Hola on my laptop.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

I can really hate Paypal sometimes, why does it take over 10/15 fricking days till money has been transferred from your bank account to your paypal account, i had it in negative numbers and have to wait now...:cuss:


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

Are nitros up yet?


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> Are nitros up yet?


no there not adding while there still fixing problems plus there is some ppvs missing that should be there as well


----------



## MrBryan (Nov 4, 2012)

Would be better if it would have old RAW and Smackdowns, not only the old PPVs =


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Ok guys....it appears people do not understand how the internet works. DNS settings can be US-based but as long as your IP ADDRESS is foreign, it doesnt make a fuck all of difference. 

You're going to need to use a VPN or american-based proxy server if you're not in the US.


Also, is anyone else not able to play any of the on-demand content on any of their devices? I can watch the scheduled content, but the moment I try to watch anything from the video library/old episodes, the WWE logo comes up with a buffering circle.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

No old Raws or Smackdowns? :kobe2


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

hhhfan474 said:


> Does anyone elses videos keep skipping forward like every 10-15 seconds? It's like watching matches in fast forward


That happened yesterday to me. Shut down your browser, log back in and try again might fix it


----------



## chromal (Feb 25, 2014)

Ziggler Mark said:


> Ok guys....it appears people do not understand how the internet works. DNS settings can be US-based but as long as your IP ADDRESS is foreign, it doesnt make a fuck all of difference.
> 
> You're going to need to use a VPN or american-based proxy server if you're not in the US.
> 
> ...


Yes just about all of us are having the on demand issue. They're saying only about 20% of their subscriptions are having this problem which I think is a complete BS answer. 

I'm still pissed that my trial was magically changed into a full subscription without me clicking on anything and that they can't convert it into a trial. Surely if it's not fixed by Friday and I want to cancel they should be able to still accommodate me.


----------



## PhantomLordBWH (Dec 18, 2012)

Just signed up, and sorry if this has been asked, but when will Royal Rumble 2014 be up? Anybody know?


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Early 2015 in Finland  Yet again im jealous to US-citicens


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Makaveli said:


> No old Raws or Smackdowns? :kobe2


I heard they have some up from 2012-2013 as well as the first year of Raw..


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

Wheres the rest of the Elimination Chamber payperviews only 2013-2010 didnt he that debut many years before 2010?


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

HeatWave said:


> I heard they have some up from 2012-2013 as well as the first year of Raw..


Every raw for last couple of years. Couple of episodes from 1993. They will add more. 1 every couple of weeks I think through the LIVE service and it will then be added to the on demand.

I was a member of wwe classics on wwe.com, it was the same thing. They had every raw from 93-95 up but an episode would be added every couple of weeks.


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> Wheres the rest of the Elimination Chamber payperviews only 2013-2010 didnt he that debut many years before 2010?


The match itself debuted before that, but it wasn't its own PPV until 2010. It was previously used at Survivor Series 2002 and I believe a few PPV's, too.


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

Just got out of a live chat with my boy Paulo. Subscription cancelled and refund on its way


----------



## PhantomLordBWH (Dec 18, 2012)

Flyboy78 said:


> Just got out of a live chat with my boy Paulo. Subscription cancelled and refund on its way


Why did you cancel already?


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Why give us a free trial if we can't even watch anything :no:


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

I got locked into a 6 month commitment when I only chose a trial. Having trouble with it too cos I'm overseas


----------



## chromal (Feb 25, 2014)

William Murderface said:


> Why give us a free trial if we can't even watch anything :no:


Exactly lol... I can't wait till the on demand works as smooth and nice as the 24/7 live feed. It'll be worth it then.


----------



## PhantomLordBWH (Dec 18, 2012)

Flyboy78 said:


> I got locked into a 6 month commitment when I only chose a trial. Having trouble with it too cos I'm overseas


Oh yeah, that's definitely not cool then. 

I'm not enjoying the fact that I can't watch ANYTHING On Demand. Just freezes and does nothing.


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

Anyone know how long the trial's gonna be up for? Could I just wait until wrestlemania 30 and get it for free?


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Ziggler Mark said:


> Ok guys....it appears people do not understand how the internet works. DNS settings can be US-based but as long as your IP ADDRESS is foreign, it doesnt make a fuck all of difference.
> 
> You're going to need to use a VPN or american-based proxy server if you're not in the US.
> 
> ...


I use hola unblocker addon for Firefox, this way i can also watch stuff on Hulu, also works on the Network.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I just cancelled also, I will wait till it's problem free before I actually subscribe.


----------



## epbbi (Feb 24, 2014)

PhantomLordBWH said:


> Just signed up, and sorry if this has been asked, but when will Royal Rumble 2014 be up? Anybody know?


I'd say nobody here knows for sure but the speculation was 30 days from the live show, which would be tonight.

I have the same question because I abstained from WWE for a month waiting to watch Royal Rumble "live" and then it's not there. I accidentally spoiled the Royal Rumble match winner for myself but I don't know anything else that happened after the 1/24 SmackDown.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

William Murderface said:


> Why give us a free trial if we can't even watch anything :no:


Helps them stress test their equipment so they can prepare for Wrestlemania traffic. They'll throw a couple million more into their equipment using the cash they've gained off people who have already subscribed and using the knowledge they've got from allowing free trials.

At least, I hope .


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Necramonium said:


> I use hola unblocker addon for Firefox, this way i can also watch stuff on Hulu, also works on the Network.


I'm using Hola for Firefox also, it lets me stream Live stuff on the network but all archived content gives me the media errors. Anything to get around this? 

I'm in the UK, looking like I will have to cancel/


----------



## FenceMan (Feb 6, 2014)

*Network Analytics - will they use?*

So they now (or at least will very soon once everything is up and running smooth) have the ability to know exactly which guys, matches, angles, etc. draw the most heat / attention / money, question is will they use it?

They will know exactly who is searched for the most, which matches are watched the most, etc. Basically a staggering amount of hard data will be available, will this cut right through the backstage politics and allow the guys that everyone is interested in to get to the top of the card? Opinions?


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*LAUNCH OF THE WWE NETWORK (funny video)*

Just found this, thought it was worth sharing


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

ab51194 said:


> I'm not sure if it's been asked before but do they post the Raw Backstage Pass as a replay too or just live? I work mondays and usually watch raw at 10pm on dvr so i'd like to be able to see it on a delay


You can find the show. Every show that airs on the network is archived. I found the Backstage Pass by searching the name.


----------



## PhantomLordBWH (Dec 18, 2012)

OK, I hate to say this, and I promise I'm not trying to be a jerk, but it needs to be said.

The WWE Network is not supposed to be available to people outside of the US right now. There are reasons for that. While I think it's crap that only us in America get this great new Network right now, I don't think it's right for people who aren't even supposed to have it to be complaining about it not working right.

Again, it's total BS that this is US-only right now anyway, but all this is doing is eating up more bandwidth and server space, which obviously are both issues already with the slew of errors we are all having. It's just contributing to the overall problems.

Yeah, I think WWE made a mistake by limiting this now, but there's a reason it's rolling out in waves and we are seeing the main reasons now.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

PhantomLordBWH said:


> OK, I hate to say this, and I promise I'm not trying to be a jerk, but it needs to be said.
> 
> The WWE Network is not supposed to be available to people outside of the US right now. There are reasons for that. While I think it's crap that only us in America get this great new Network right now, I don't think it's right for people who aren't even supposed to have it to be complaining about it not working right.
> 
> ...


It's free and people are bitching and moaning. People need to have a serious look at themselves. It's the first couple of freaking days of a new technology implementation. I guess little kids don't understand what happens when new sites like this go live, there are issues. Yes, the US government couldn't even get their site working properly on it's first few days, so give WWE a chance here.

It's an amazing library, we all know what's available, to make this available is unprecedented. I am not from US and I am pissed off it's not available here, I have tried accessing it using different methods, it didn't work and I moaned a little yes but then I realised it is free and it is a test to see how things run once people actually start parting with their money.

Anyhow as stated, you aren't paying for it so chill out. Even if you get 1 or 2 days to test it that's fine, it's the purpose of a free trial so stop the bitching.


----------



## Mikey2Likely (Dec 19, 2013)

Are you going to be able to watch on more than one device at a time during a PPV? 

Say I am at home and want to watch Wrestlemania, Am I able to give my brother my log in and password, so he can watch at his home simultaneously? He suggested we split the cost and both get it?


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

PhantomLordBWH said:


> OK, I hate to say this, and I promise I'm not trying to be a jerk, but it needs to be said.
> 
> The WWE Network is not supposed to be available to people outside of the US right now. There are reasons for that. While I think it's crap that only us in America get this great new Network right now, I don't think it's right for people who aren't even supposed to have it to be complaining about it not working right.
> 
> ...


Dude, if it was a worldwide release, it'll end up like the launch of GTAV Online.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

watched IYH: Canadian Stampede today, the first full PPV I've watched in the WWE Network. For those wondering about censorship, Brian Pillman's ass was completely uncensored. Whether that's a good thing or not, I dunno.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

This may work for some
http://support.unblock-us.com/customer/portal/articles/291530

For PS3


----------



## PhantomLordBWH (Dec 18, 2012)

Dec_619 said:


> Dude, if it was a worldwide release, it'll end up like the launch of GTAV Online.


Agreed - that's why I said several times that there are reasons WWE did it this way. My main point is that the people streaming off the Network that aren't supposed to be are helping make the problems a lot worse...


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

What old payperviews are left to add still?


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Feels to me like this is the trial content. I think they're going to add a lot more after the week trial is over


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

For the past hour there is a improvement for me.

Live stream - need to wait a little bit (15-25 sec) but in the end starts.

On-demand library - I get the error the first time but after a few seconds the player automatically refresh and it starts and runs smoothly.

EDIT: cmiller4642, I agree with you. That's why I'm still curious why they give the NXT: Arrival on the trial week and not wait one more week to do the show.


----------



## jewels14 (Apr 5, 2011)

PhantomLordBWH said:


> OK, I hate to say this, and I promise I'm not trying to be a jerk, but it needs to be said.
> 
> The WWE Network is not supposed to be available to people outside of the US right now. There are reasons for that. While I think it's crap that only us in America get this great new Network right now, I don't think it's right for people who aren't even supposed to have it to be complaining about it not working right.
> 
> ...


Lol i have to agree with this guy, im from England FELLA and ive seen some people on twitter asking H and stephanie why it no longer works after they originally found a way around it (from the UK) 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

Flyboy78 said:


> Just got out of a live chat with my boy Paulo. Subscription cancelled and refund on its way


Live chat? How does one contact the network via live chat to cancel?


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

Forever Unchained said:


> Live chat? How does one contact the network via live chat to cancel?


live chat in the corner

https://secure.net.wwe.com/account/help/contact-us/


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Forever Unchained said:


> Live chat? How does one contact the network via live chat to cancel?


Account info, billing, contact us, live chat.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

PhantomLordBWH said:


> Agreed - that's why I said several times that there are reasons WWE did it this way. My main point is that the people streaming off the Network that aren't supposed to be are helping make the problems a lot worse...


Ahh yep, you confused me a bit!


----------



## epbbi (Feb 24, 2014)

Someone needs to fix this thread and remove the seven invalid page numbers at the end.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

PhantomLordBWH said:


> Agreed - that's why I said several times that there are reasons WWE did it this way. My main point is that the people streaming off the Network that aren't supposed to be are helping make the problems a lot worse...


If you understand anything at all about the internet, No, they're really not. The most common way to get around the restriction is to get a VPN here In the US which then makes it appear as if you're residing in the US. In other words, it makes you look like everyone else from the US. Your signal may be routed halfway around the world to get to the VPN, but its a straight shot between the US VPN and them.

And as such, they're supposed to be able to handle as many connections as possible from within the US(including those from VPN's). If their servers can't handle the load, thats on them... but nothing with people routing their data through a US VPN is either illegal or wrong.

Think of it like setting up a mailing address here in the states that forwards your mail to a foreign address. Companies still have to deliver to you because you have a US mailing address, where it goes after that is your business.

That said.. I certainly agree that its on the user to get that setup right and you shouldn't complain to WWE if your VPN isn't setup properly lol.


----------



## Arm005 (Nov 15, 2013)

*RAW not airing live on WWE Network?*

I found it interesting last night that RAW was not being played live on WWE Network. Instead, as the show went on, they played a documentary on Bret Hart vs Shaun Michaels. Not to mention, they didn't even talk about what was currently playing on the network during RAW.

If I had been away from a television, I really would have wanted RAW playing. But instead I'd still be missing the show. Either that or if someone was using the television to watch something else I could bring up Raw live on my tablet.

It's a small feature, but you would think that if RAW or Smackdown is playing then they would be broadcasting their actual show.

Then again, maybe that just makes too much sense.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: RAW not airing live on WWE Network?*

I think you need to read up on how television contracts work. 

WWE would undermine their own ratings by airing those shows on the network live. Lower ratings mean lower advertising revenue which means lower contracts with the networks, and on and on and on.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Ledg said:


> For the past hour there is a improvement for me.
> 
> Live stream - need to wait a little bit (15-25 sec) but in the end starts.
> 
> ...


Testing pay per view streams and giving out a teaser of what pay per views are like to the fans.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

PhantomLordBWH said:


> OK, I hate to say this, and I promise I'm not trying to be a jerk, but it needs to be said.
> 
> The WWE Network is not supposed to be available to people outside of the US right now. There are reasons for that. While I think it's crap that only us in America get this great new Network right now, I don't think it's right for people who aren't even supposed to have it to be complaining about it not working right.
> 
> ...


I don't think there is anything wrong with what you're saying, I'm in the UK by the way.

However I do think that regardless of people outside the US accessing this, these problems would no doubt be exactly the same, are they adding to it, possibly, but it was pretty obvious that people outside the US, all over the world would want to try get onto this network, they feel completely left out and it is all down to passion for the company and the network too, this is people wanting to pay for the product also and my point in regards to this is not to go against what you're saying or to dispute that (I agree with what you said to be honest), but it's not really an excuse and these fans can't be blamed, WWE (Or MLB or whatever they're called) just simply weren't ready for the huge sign up they got and maybe they should have been (debatable I guess, maybe they didn't genuinely expect the huge amount despite the fact they always bang on about huge numbers on TV), it also shows how much WWE need to make this a priority to get the network released worldwide, sooner rather than later, but yes, they have to sort this out first before they are able to do that also.

It's all down to teething problems really, WWE although may be stressed by this should actually be smiling, because it shows just how passionate their fans are and loyal also to the product, now that people can afford the WWE (thanks to WWE themselves), the majority of them really want to pay for it and give them their money for the product they love (rightly so, anyone disagreeing with it I can't really commend now, specially with what you get, how fair it is and the price that you pay too, it's 100% how it should be!), my point is WWE need to make it a priority to get the servers sorted out for the US audience and get it available worldwide for the rest as soon as they possibly can, not the back end of the year/early next year but now.

Once this is all done and running smoothly, when things are ironed out (which they will be), this is going to be a very happy place indeed and will also stop a lot of the torrents and live streaming issue's also for WWE because really, there won't be any need for it any more and that's a GOOD thing as far as I'm concerned.

We all want a good quality product we can afford to pay for, and that's what WWE have now brought us, they just need to slowly cut out the middle men (The TV companies) even more so now and that's when everyone will be winning (no restrictions will be left and all profits will be WWE's).

So yeah, sort it out Vince, get these servers sorted as soon as you can and then get the network rolled out to international customers, the sooner the better.

Give it 5 years and Vince is going to be an even richer man by a huge leap (and he's earned it too).


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Just realized why this doesn't work on my PS4 fpalm My internet is sorta acting like shit right now

Working perfectly fine on my Microsoft Surface. Currently watching their live feed of Shawn vs Bret :mark:


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

Estimates here of how many subscribers there may be:

http://www.pwmania.com/estimated-cu...twork-brought-in-from-launch-day#.Uw0HluX1u-A


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

CYC said:


> Just realized why this doesn't work on my PS4 fpalm My internet is sorta acting like shit right now
> 
> Working perfectly fine on my Microsoft Surface. Currently watching their live feed of Shawn vs Bret :mark:


its not your internet its the network my internet is better than the average and stable and my on demand now starts but freezes


----------



## Arm005 (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: RAW not airing live on WWE Network?*

What if they just live streamed what was showing on USA, advertisers and all? Then combine the overall viewer rating between USA and viewers watching USA through the WWE Network. Post it as combined cable/digital rating for USA viewership during that time slot.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm trying to watch MITB 2012 and it keeps buffering, even if I have it paused for a couple minutes.

Fucking annoying. fpalm


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

On demand is finally working for me again. Worked perfect last night and down all day till 5 minutes ago, watching more WCW.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

Cryme Tyme said:


> On demand is finally working for me again. Worked perfect last night and down all day till 5 minutes ago, watching more WCW.


mine starts up perfectly today but then buffers and freezes constantly


----------



## PhantomLordBWH (Dec 18, 2012)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> I don't think there is anything wrong with what you're saying, I'm in the UK by the way.
> 
> However I do think that regardless of people outside the US accessing this, these problems would no doubt be exactly the same, are they adding to it, possibly, but it was pretty obvious that people outside the US, all over the world would want to try get onto this network, they feel completely left out and it is all down to passion for the company and the network too, this is people wanting to pay for the product also and my point in regards to this is not to go against what you're saying or to dispute that (I agree with what you said to be honest), but it's not really an excuse and these fans can't be blamed, WWE (Or MLB or whatever they're called) just simply weren't ready for the huge sign up they got and maybe they should have been (debatable I guess, maybe they didn't genuinely expect the huge amount despite the fact they always bang on about huge numbers on TV), it also shows how much WWE need to make this a priority to get the network released worldwide, sooner rather than later, but yes, they have to sort this out first before they are able to do that also.
> 
> ...


I'm glad to see several people agree with me. I kind of figured I'd be torn to shreds for what I said.

No doubt there will be growing pains for a while. This is a huge undertaking. It's only going to get better and better though, and the value is insane.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Working very well on the iPad.


----------



## cmcabana (Jul 16, 2013)

wow I can already tell a huge difference with the network compared to this time yesterday. I am watching on my PS3 and tonight I am not really experiencing any issues. I am having no problems with the live stream and depending on what I pick I have not really had any problems with on demand.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

It appears that the WCW library is working fine, the WWE library is shit and I haven't tried the ECW library yet.

This is on a PS3.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:side: Any help?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

PhantomLordBWH said:


> I'm glad to see several people agree with me. I kind of figured I'd be torn to shreds for what I said.
> 
> No doubt there will be growing pains for a while. This is a huge undertaking. It's only going to get better and better though, and the value is insane.


Absolutely, I understand why you're saying this and how you mean it (not maliciously or selfishly etc), however it can sometimes be perceived that way by people reading on a forum, so I get it in regards to how you thought you'd be ripped to shreds for it, but no, I agree with you and as I said previously, I'm in the UK and want this network bad (as my signature has been for months).

But yeah, they would have no doubt had the exact same problems regardless I think and they probably should have been ready for it, they would have expected fans to do this outside of the US (they know how passionate they are), but I also feel that until it's launched, it's kinda hard for them to control it or find this out, hence why I say about teething problems and how things will iron out anyway.

They really do need to roll it out worldwide though because until they do, this isn't going to stop and I can understand fans wanting to do this who can't get it yet, they're actually paying for it but just want to access it, soon as WWE have been able to roll it out worldwide this will all stop and be better but maybe they need to work a little harder, or as hard as they can to get these server issue's sorted out and then available worldwide (which I'm sure they are working towards and I hope they have it on a high priority).

It'll all be fine in the end, hopefully you guys in the US too will get a little extra leeway in regards to the weekly free trial that you've had as it seems most people haven't really been able to sample the network, an extra 3 - 5 days or something maybe.


----------



## brianh28 (Jun 7, 2006)

On demand still does not work on my roku. Stream works perfectly though. However cant say im satisfied as im paying for the whole experience. Hope they fix it soon. Anyone else using a roku? If so are you having the same problems?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

iamloco724 said:


> its not your internet its the network my internet is better than the average and stable and my on demand now starts but freezes


Nah I'm pretty sure it was my internet. I couldn't even log in onto my PSN, Maybe it was just the PSN but my network was always disconnecting every 5 minutes when I tried on my ps4


Ah well, that's the past!


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

tailhook said:


> If you understand anything at all about the internet, No, they're really not. The most common way to get around the restriction is to get a VPN here In the US which then makes it appear as if you're residing in the US. In other words, it makes you look like everyone else from the US. Your signal may be routed halfway around the world to get to the VPN, but its a straight shot between the US VPN and them.
> 
> And as such, they're supposed to be able to handle as many connections as possible from within the US(including those from VPN's). If their servers can't handle the load, thats on them... but nothing with people routing their data through a US VPN is either illegal or wrong.
> 
> ...



Faulty logic. It's not the VPN, it's the amount of people subscribing. If a bag is designed to hold fifteen pounds worth of groceries and you try stuffing an additional 45, the bag is going to break as it's not designed to hold the additional weight. That's what's happening here, as evidenced by MLBAM's comments:



> MLBAM, who has worked directly with WWE during the launch of WWE Network, told Deadspin that they have not seen anything like this, such high demand of one specific Network, in their 14 years of doing e-commerce.


Lessen the demand to what it should have been, US residents only, and the issues become far easier to fix.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

On demand plays on my iPad but if I try to skip foward the video just stops working and won't load. Anyone else with this problem? Hope they fix it.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

Phillies3:16 said:


> On demand plays on my iPad but if I try to skip foward the video just stops working and won't load. Anyone else with this problem? Hope they fix it.


thats what is happening on my ps3 currently


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Trying to watch SS 2011 and it keeps freezing. What's up with that?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I can watch anything right now. No lag. I'm currently trying out wrestlemania 27

But I most likely jinxed it :HHH2


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

cindel25 said:


> Trying to watch SS 2011 and it keeps freezing. What's up with that?


Ikr?

I can't tell if it's my internet or if it's The Network - I haven't had any issues with YouTube or anything, so it might just be The Network. I hope they fix it because i was really looking forward to watch certain matches and even if I pause it for a little bit and play it, it still buffers and barely plays. Also skimming through the PPV is a bitch because the button is wonky and when you go to the part you want, it doesn't play. Very weird and frustrating.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Yesterday it wouldn't work at all. Barely.

Today, at least we can at least start the video. I consider this progress. By the end of the week it should be closer normal.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I wish they replayed Raw immediately on the NETWORK 

This is my second day on the free trial...so far so good...a few small minor problems with the streams...otherwise..it looks great in HD


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

YouThinkUKnowMe said:


> Faulty logic. It's not the VPN, it's the amount of people subscribing. If a bag is designed to hold fifteen pounds worth of groceries and you try stuffing an additional 45, the bag is going to break as it's not designed to hold the additional weight. That's what's happening here, as evidenced by MLBAM's comments:
> 
> Lessen the demand to what it should have been, US residents only, and the issues become far easier to fix.


The bag was built(or should have been), based on the expected load(i.e. the 60 pound bag). Its 2014, not 2004... people riding in on VPN's are expected.

Companies always lowball bandwidth, as its a great way to generally try to generate some fake PR. Just like Microsoft underbuilding the original Surface Pro's so they could claim they were 'sold out' for the first couple of weeks and generate some headlines. It generates perceived demand. But you're being silly if you try to claim its the fault of these evil foreigners and not the fact they simply lowballed their bandwidth.

A couple days to a week as they even out the resources(and don't think MLBAM doesn't have resources ready to apply for whatever demand that could feasibly be thrown at it.. they stream MLB ffs), and nobody will even remember the initial troubles and nobody will be complaining about evil foreigners riding in off VPN's. After all, stop f'ing around by essentially claiming WWE isn't going to take out-of-market money so long as it comes in through US resources. They'll be more than happy to do so, as they need every sub they can to break even and start pulling profit.


----------



## mindsmack51883 (Feb 14, 2014)

brianh28 said:


> On demand still does not work on my roku. Stream works perfectly though. However cant say im satisfied as im paying for the whole experience. Hope they fix it soon. Anyone else using a roku? If so are you having the same problems?


Roku user. Same problems.


----------



## rohisawesome34 (Dec 19, 2009)

This one week free trial has turned out be a failure my buffering Is still horrible it gets to a certain point in the vods and stops working I'm just about to cancel and wait like a month or so then Sign up when it's working well such bs the wwe network is a FAILURE!!! Won't work on my ps3 and iPad wwe should be ashamed of themselves for it working like this. Ufc fight pass doesn't do this ufc fight pass actually works fantastic and I subscribed within the first 5 days wwe is evil period!


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

How come language is censored when the FAQ on the WWE Network help page says all PPV's are uncensored?


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

besides all the errors and problems i think there is some issues with the ps3 app in general no way to resume, when you go to ppvs you can see all the ppvs for a certain year its all by ppv name where other apps like android you can see all the ppvs from a certain year and on the roku you can resume

all apps should have the same features i know they cant all have the same layout but atleast the same features

and when it comes to fast forwarding if it ever works they should do it like netflix and have screen shots at the bottom so you know what your fast fwding to

and for the ps3 i would like to be able to use certain buttons from my media remote like netflix as well


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

rohisawesome34 said:


> This one week free trial has turned out be a failure my buffering Is still horrible it gets to a certain point in the vods and stops working I'm just about to cancel and wait like a month or so then Sign up when it's working well such bs the wwe network is a FAILURE!!! Won't work on my ps3 and iPad wwe should be ashamed of themselves for it working like this. Ufc fight pass doesn't do this ufc fight pass actually works fantastic and I subscribed within the first 5 days wwe is evil period!


I think you're jumping the gun a but to say the WWE Network is a failure simply because of the first day or so they've had teething problems, if anything the WWE network is a huge success, it's because of this mass demand that it's had the problems that it's had to begin with.

Also, I'm pretty sure WWE is in much higher demand than what UFC is, so I don't think it's fair to compare that, wrestling fans present and past will all be wanting to get onto this network the demographic is huge.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I feel like WWE really doesn't mind if people outside the US are subscribing. I think it's more of a legal concern honestly. Like Sky Sports won't be happy if people in the UK have the Network and get the PPVs for a lot less than it costs over there. But WWE doesn't really mind getting the money directly. 

The only thing that will be disappointing to them is when they launch in another country and there are less new subscribers than they thought.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

tailhook said:


> The bag was built(or should have been), based on the expected load(i.e. the 60 pound bag). Its 2014, not 2004... *people riding in on VPN's are expected*.


But that should not have been.




> WWE Network is scheduled to launch in the United Kingdom, Canada, Australia, New Zealand, Singapore, Hong Kong and the Nordics by the end of 2014/early 2015.



I've said it earlier...if I lived out of the states I might've given a signup a whirl myself. I can't blame anyone for trying. But I'm also wouldn't complain about a "shitty" rollout when it was something I wasn't supposed to have for a little while in the first place.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

I read they need about 500k paid users to break even. I don't see this happening. They will be lucky to keep 300k.

Most people i imagine simply don't want that much wrestling. 3 hours of raw is enough.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

CYC said:


> I can watch anything right now. No lag. I'm currently trying out wrestlemania 27
> 
> 
> 
> But I most likely jinxed it :HHH2



Hey buddy, are you watching on the ps3? Still can't get it to work on anything with numerous DNSs etc. 

If you are what dns settings did you use?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

TaylorFitz said:


> I feel like WWE really doesn't mind if people outside the US are subscribing. I think it's more of a legal concern honestly. Like Sky Sports won't be happy if people in the UK have the Network and get the PPVs for a lot less than it costs over there. But WWE doesn't really mind getting the money directly.
> 
> The only thing that will be disappointing to them is when they launch in another country and there are less new subscribers than they thought.


Correct. The problems with staggering the release are almost all legal, not technical. WWE has contracts with various territories and may not be able to supply the same benefits as they do in the US. WWE can't endorse the use of VPN's, show people how to use them, or provide technical support for those that do. People have to do that on their own.

But they'll certainly take your money if you do go that route.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

TaylorFitz said:


> I feel like WWE really doesn't mind if people outside the US are subscribing. I think it's more of a legal concern honestly. Like Sky Sports won't be happy if people in the UK have the Network and get the PPVs for a lot less than it costs over there. But WWE doesn't really mind getting the money directly.
> 
> The only thing that will be disappointing to them is when they launch in another country and there are less new subscribers than they thought.


Yep, though with the amount of people going to the lengths they have been outside the US to subscribe, it's just showcased their potential audience even more so, I imagine only a small percentage of the international audience (on a whole) have tried this, the rest of that demographic will probably just wait for the network to launch in their area as well as allow it to sort out it's teething problems.

Vince is gonna be wearing gold suits pretty soon.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> Hey buddy, are you watching on the ps3? Still can't get it to work on anything with numerous DNSs etc.
> 
> If you are what dns settings did you use?
> 
> ...


I gave up on watching it on consoles for now :lol I'm watching it on their network.wwe site


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I currently can't get any on Demand videos to load and I haven't been able to get them to load all day and I'm running on my laptop which I thought would be the device with the least amount of problems.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Getting a little frustrated to be honest. Seems like it's working better for others now but I haven't had anything work to this point.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

CYC said:


> I gave up on watching it on consoles for now :lol I'm watching it on their network.wwe site



Fair enough, I got Payback to work which I am dying to see again but I'd rather it was on my tv, I then tried the live stream and another PPV and it just cut out. Can't get anything to work now. If I can't get it working by Sunday I may cancel until there's a sure fix or it rolls out to the UK. I own most DVDs anyway. I'm hoping with all the subscribers from all over the world they may roll it out sooner rather than later, it's a hot product in high demand, sell it quick and get a lock on that 6 months early. Bank the profit and gain interest. That's what I would do if I was in charge.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

YouThinkUKnowMe said:


> But that should not have been.


You're kidding, right? You plan for whats in existence and the expected demand, not some perfect fantasy legalworld where we teach the world to sing in perfect harmony. 

This is the Internet, welcome to the show. 

Coming in via a VPN is perfectly legal, and often you'll even have US users riding in through a VPN. Just because someone comes from there doesn't mean they're a foreigner. A lot of people like to mask their IP as a matter of course for anonymous purposes.



YouThinkUKnowMe said:


> I've said it earlier...if I lived out of the states I might've given a signup a whirl myself. I can't blame anyone for trying. But I'm also wouldn't complain about a "shitty" rollout when it was something I wasn't supposed to have for a little while in the first place.


Do or do not, there is no try. And while I agree that technical support should not be provided to said people, that doesn't excuse WWE's "shitty" rollout(while expected) and the relative spottiness of their service. You either work, or you don't... and its been largely a crapshoot since launch. It is what it is. 'Evil foreigners' had nothing to do with that.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

TaylorFitz said:


> I currently can't get any on Demand videos to load and I haven't been able to get them to load all day and I'm running on my laptop which I thought would be the device with the least amount of problems.


Same here.

it was working fine last night when I watched ECW One Night Stand 2006, but now it's not. The only thing that's working fine is the live stream, which I don't care to watch.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

On-demand hasn't worked for me today, but it was working perfectly for most of yesterday. Ah well. I won't be watching much until this weekend, so I hope everything's fixed by then.


----------



## epbbi (Feb 24, 2014)

tailhook said:


> The bag was built(or should have been), based on the expected load(i.e. the 60 pound bag). Its 2014, not 2004... people riding in on VPN's are expected.


That's ridiculous. I don't have a clever analogy right now, but they shouldn't have to plan for extra capacity to handle people who weasel their way around the rules.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

YouThinkUKnowMe said:


> But that should not have been.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed. It sucks that countries outside the states cant get the network yet but thats the poitnt. Not supposed to have it so those ppl who found a workaround shouldnt feel cheated..

Honestly, i love the network but i regret nsigning up on launch week. Could have waited 3 weeks and i bet you the vod problems will be less.

I expected the live channel to have problems not the vod. Netflix doesnt have these type of problems


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Lazyking said:


> Agreed. It sucks that countries outside the states cant get the network yet but thats the poitnt. Not supposed to have it so those ppl who found a workaround shouldnt feel cheated..
> 
> Honestly, i love the network but i regret nsigning up on launch week. Could have waited 3 weeks and i bet you the vod problems will be less.
> 
> I expected the live channel to have problems not the vod. Netflix doesnt have these type of problems


No reason you can't cancel before the trial runs out March 3rd and then signup the week of WM. Thats probably what I'm planning to do. Not a lot of reason to keep it until the PPV's start, and hopefully they'll have it worked out by then.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

I am confident things will improve as the week goes on. By the weekend most videos should be working no problem


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Have they acknowledged the issues?


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Have they acknowledged the issues?


Yeah a few times through Twitter.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

> WWE Network ‏@WWENetwork 6h
> 
> Working with MLBAM, we expect to have this issue fully resolved by 6 p.m. tonight. (2/2)


When will 6 pm be in normal North America time? In one and a half hour I assume?

Hope it works by then because two days have gone by and nothing has worked for me.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> Yeah a few times through Twitter.


Interesting.

I hope they fix the issues soon, though. :S


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

Choke2Death said:


> When will 6 pm be in normal North America time? In one and a half hour I assume?
> 
> Hope it works by then because two days have gone by and nothing has worked for me.


its already past that in eastern time which is what they usually go by its 747 now


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> When will 6 pm be in normal North America time? In one and a half hour I assume?
> 
> Hope it works by then because two days have gone by and nothing has worked for me.


What issue are they referring to?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

On My Mac : Still getting Media Error Message

On XBox360 : Still getting USER or PASSWORD UNRECOGNIZED MESSAGE

Roughly 30 hours after purchasing.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

Eulonzo said:


> What issue are they referring to?


on demand issues were mentioned


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

Eulonzo said:


> What issue are they referring to?


We are currently experiencing technical issues with WWE Network’s video-on-demand library affecting 20% of viewers. Working with MLBAM, we expect to have this issue fully resolved by 6 p.m. tonight.

They have recognised an issue with the on demand stuff - so old ppv's - anything that's not live. They are working on it


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

tailhook said:


> No reason you can't cancel before the trial runs out March 3rd and then signup the week of WM. Thats probably what I'm planning to do. Not a lot of reason to keep it until the PPV's start, and hopefully they'll have it worked out by then.



I cant lol. The free trial didntvwork for me and i got the buy now..all i want is maina to run smoothly. I can live with vod being shit but not Mania


----------



## rohisawesome34 (Dec 19, 2009)

See if the one month free trial was a month and a half I wouldn't mind the issues at all but since it's over next monday, this is bad they should extend it now make up for it not working for tons of people nope wwe won't do that why because they don't care it's all about the corporate politics and the money!


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Double post


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

rohisawesome34 said:


> See if the one month free trial was a month and a half I wouldn't mind the issues at all but since it's over next monday, this is bad they should extend it now make up for it not working for tons of people nope wwe won't do that why because they don't care it's all about the corporate politics and the money!


If it was a month and a half it would mean you get wrestlemania free. Which of course would never happen.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

iamloco724 said:


> its already past that in eastern time which is what they usually go by its 747 now


Ah, okay. I just did a google search and the time I came across was around 16 an hour ago.



Eulonzo said:


> What issue are they referring to?


No idea. For me, nothing is loading yet. I don't even get the TV rating thing, the video box is just empty black. Which is still progress from yesterday when even that wasn't there and all I got was the description for the event. Maybe tomorrow I'll finally have some luck?


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

On demand works on my Mac, streaming does not.

PS3 loads faster but just get the little circle when I pick something to play which results in freezing.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

stream is buffering for me now too on ps3


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

Choke2Death said:


> Ah, okay. I just did a google search and the time I came across was around 16 an hour ago.
> 
> 
> 
> No idea. For me, nothing is loading yet. I don't even get the TV rating thing, the video box is just empty black. Which is still progress from yesterday when even that wasn't there and all I got was the description for the event. Maybe tomorrow I'll finally have some luck?


As per the update they said they are trying to fix the on demand stuff - which is what you are referring to. Basically they know there is an issue it's just how they fix it and how quickly they can get it done but they are working on it. It's impacting the majority of people.

Hopefully they can sort it reasonably quickly.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Lazyking said:


> I cant lol. The free trial didntvwork for me and i got the buy now..all i want is maina to run smoothly. I can live with vod being shit but not Mania


Everybody gets the $9.99 charge. They also get the free trial. If you cancel before the trial is up, the charge goes away .

Also, I wonder if anyone at WWE has yet realized that the 6-month thing isn't really enforceable if you pull $9.99 at a time every month. It only works if they had you pre-pay for 6 [email protected]$60 at the start. They're going to have all sorts of fun with people scalping ppv's for $10 a pop.

/funny HOLD ON WHILE I HAVE MY BANK ISSUE ME A NEW CARD AND SUSPEND THE OLD ONE. BUHBYETHX! /endfunny


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Still can't access on my 360.


----------



## Heisenberg (Aug 17, 2010)

Hopefully the glitches are cleared by the time its available in Canada. Whenever that may be.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

Hag said:


> Still can't access on my 360.


Statement from Microsoft

"Are you having trouble using your WWE app on your Xbox 360 console? We’ve got you covered, XBox members! Thanks for being patient while we work toward a fix. We’ll provide an update for you as soon as possible.”


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

The network works fine for me when I'm on the computer, obviously there is lag here and there though

For anyone not living in the United States and want to watch it on the computer. It will say media error if you don't have a United States DNS code


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Hag said:


> Still can't access on my 360.


My mother called their help number or whatever it's called and they said that they're working with the game system people and that it's an issue within the game systems, I believe.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Is there anyone else that suddenly can't sign in on PlayStation / Xbox now? I'm suffering from it


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

CYC said:


> Is there anyone else that suddenly can't sign in on PlayStation / Xbox now? I'm suffering from it


You could sign in before? :shocked:


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Are people outside the states going to cancel their membership when the network has a release date in their country


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


> You could sign in before? :shocked:


Well yesterday  Couldn't sign in at all today.

It kept on saying DNS error. So I decided to reset my network connection on it and use my normal settings instead of messing up. Still doesn't work.

Did a quick Google search, no one is really reporting of any psn issues or anything.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Wondering if this is possible:

If I change my DNS settings on my Xbox to trick the console into thinking it's in the USA, will I be able to download the WWE Network on there? 

It works for Netflix as the American Netflix is SO much better than the British one.


----------



## wpress (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm logged in on my PS4 and can't start PPV's but they won't get past the intro vid


----------



## rpaj (Aug 3, 2012)

How can I watch the attitude era? seems like RAW is only available like 93 and 98 a few episodes...


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

rpaj said:


> How can I watch the attitude era? seems like RAW is only available like 93 and 98 a few episodes...


Watch the ppvs? I dontthink they are going to have every Raw


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Poe7 said:


> Wondering if this is possible:
> 
> If I change my DNS settings on my Xbox to trick the console into thinking it's in the USA, will I be able to download the WWE Network on there?
> 
> It works for Netflix as the American Netflix is SO much better than the British one.


Yes you can. I used the dns that I used to get American Netflix to download the WWE network. But you need to have an American account in order to actually see the network app under the Microsoft store


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

Lazyking said:


> Watch the ppvs? I dontthink they are going to have every Raw


at some point they will


----------



## adamsemo75 (Feb 24, 2014)

the error i get when trying to log in on xbox 360 says wrong username or pw but if i log into the network on my computer I get in just fine. USA here


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I think that's the problem everyone is having when trying to use their XBox.


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

Working a lot better for me on ps3 today. Pay per views are actually working. Takes a bit to load but a lot better than yesterday.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I had that problem with my ps4 yesterday. Turns out I had to subscribe(pay) for the network first. Then the app will be able to recognize your account


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

I can get on fine, but the shit keeps pausing.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

CYC said:


> Yes you can. I used the dns that I used to get American Netflix to download the WWE network. But you need to have an American account in order to actually see the network app under the Microsoft store


Yeah I've just tried it and can't seem to download the WWE app.

Ah well, I'll just have to wait for the British launch.

Michael Cole's tutorials on RAW would be so much better if he taught us stuff like this 

TEACH ME MICHAEL


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Poe7 said:


> Yeah I've just tried it and can't seem to download the WWE app.
> 
> Ah well, I'll just have to wait for the British launch.
> 
> ...


Did you make an American account?


----------



## budtoka420 (Feb 13, 2012)

Londrick said:


> I can get on fine, but the shit keeps pausing.


same here on my ps4 wont load on the website for me either


----------



## obeseinator (Jan 15, 2012)

i hope it comes to australia soon, can't wait to see countdown


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

Live stuff works fine for me (Maybe some hiccups every once in awhile but nothing Un-bearable)But I can't get the On demand stuff to work. On my desktop.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

CYC said:


> Did you make an American account?


No I just changed my DNS settings the same way I do when I want to watch American Netflix.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

iamloco724 said:


> at some point they will


No, not at once. I got an answer on this question from their services, since I was wondering about it as well.

They told me they're not putting every Raw and Smackdown or eventually WCW and ECW TV up all at once like the PPVs. It's going to be on a rotational basis each month. What's available now for example will be pulled and replaced with something different in March and it will only be like 4-5 episodes of old material.

I am greatly disappointed in this fact. That was not what I thought when they first announced the network. I figured the entire library would be up on demand, not just the PPVs. Instead other than the PPVs the entire library will be on a limited and rotational basis.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Poe7 said:


> No I just changed my DNS settings the same way I do when I want to watch American Netflix.


That's why.

Netflix is a world-wide program so you don't need to make another account

WWE Network *right now * is only a United states program.

So you're going to have to make another PSN account, but an American one. In order to see the the WWE network app in the store so you can download it


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm not going to scan through 400+ pages worth, but has anyone experienced issues with skipping ahead to a particular point in any on-demand content and it takes absolutely forever?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Oakue said:


> No, not at once. I got an answer on this question from their services, since I was wondering about it as well.
> 
> They told me they're not putting every Raw and Smackdown or eventually WCW and ECW TV up all at once like the PPVs. It's going to be on a rotational basis each month. What's available now for example will be pulled and replaced with something different in March and it will only be like 4-5 episodes of old material.
> 
> I am greatly disappointed in this fact. That was not what I thought when they first announced the network. I figured the entire library would be up on demand, not just the PPVs. Instead other than the PPVs the entire library will be on a limited and rotational basis.


That's shit, it would be so much better if they just left the content on that's there and continued to extend it, it would be nice to be able to reference these things in the WWE network with friends or in general, just being able to search the archives and pull up the footage that you're interested to see for whatever reason.

For example, if you're talking about a referring to a certain moment in WWE history with friends or on this forum for example, you can just say 'Pull up the so and so footage on the network and see', rather than having to search it out and hope it's on youtube (which it's probably not).


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

CYC said:


> That's why.
> 
> Netflix is a world-wide program so you don't need to make another account
> 
> ...


Ah I've got you.

Cheers mate


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> That's shit, it would be so much better if they just left the content on that's there and continued to extend it, it would be nice to be able to reference these things in the WWE network with friends or in general, just being able to search the archives and pull up the footage that you're interested to see for whatever reason.
> 
> For example, if you're talking about a referring to a certain moment in WWE history with friends or on this forum for example, you can just say 'Pull up the so and so footage on the network and see', rather than having to search it out and hope it's on youtube (which it's probably not).


Yes, although they told me that about the old footage, I'm not 100% positive the woman was correct who told me it. I'm still taking a wait and see approach of how exactly the network will work. It's possible she's incorrect about them pulling stuff down each month. I'm not sure even they know how it's going to work because I keep seeing everyone getting different answers depending on who they talk to. So we'll see.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Oakue said:


> Yes, although they told me that about the old footage, I'm not 100% positive the woman was correct who told me it. I'm still taking a wait and see approach of how exactly the network will work. It's possible she's incorrect about them pulling stuff down each month. I'm not sure even they know how it's going to work because I keep seeing everyone getting different answers depending on who they talk to. So we'll see.


Yeah, cause on the launch they said they've got *ex amount of footage* on the network with more content to be added, which to me sounded like they were working on constantly expanding it, which is how it should be and great, they were selling it like being able to access all their archive of footage, which is the impression I got anyway (maybe I read it wrong).

It's the same with the whole being able to watch Raw and Smackdown soon as they'd aired on the TV and now it's not as soon as it's aired on TV, it's 30 days after, which also wasn't the impression I got from it (again, maybe I was wrong with this).

Ah well, I still can't wait for it lol


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Poe7 said:


> No I just changed my DNS settings the same way I do when I want to watch American Netflix.


What do you use to change your DNS settings? (I'm from Newcastle too)


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Half the ppvs are gone.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

CM Dell said:


> What do you use to change your DNS settings? (I'm from Newcastle too)


I go into Network settings then select Manual.

Just search Google for American DNS numbers and you'll find them. 

Whereabouts in Newcastle \o/


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

is Pat Summerall narrating the WrestleMania Rewind show?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm still getting the damn buffer/loading screen whenever I try to watch a PPV. fpalm


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

AngryConsumer said:


> I'm not going to scan through 400+ pages worth, but has anyone experienced issues with skipping ahead to a particular point in any on-demand content and it takes absolutely forever?


I'm having the same issue. Yesterday, it appeared to work fine with some skippage. Today, it freezes up every time I click on a timecode. Kind of frustrating if you only want to watch one match.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Bummed by some of the music edits. Sandman's music is edited..Im checking out WW3 and DDP's music is edited..

Also on the live portion, they re-aired Cesaro/Sami's 2 out of 3 falls match. Sounded like they edited out anytime someone said "Antonio"


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

AngryConsumer said:


> I'm not going to scan through 400+ pages worth, but has anyone experienced issues with skipping ahead to a particular point in any on-demand content and it takes absolutely forever?


Yep. There hasn't been a time where I haven't had an issue with skipping ahead to a particular part.

I was trying to watch MITB 2012 and they have little buttons that shows you each match to skip ahead for, so that's a plus.

If only I could skip ahead to those parts without the fucking buffering and freezing. :side:


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Is this still not working on 360 at all?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Taroostyles said:


> Is this still not working on 360 at all?


Still not working.


----------



## WSM111 (Mar 18, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Yep. There hasn't been a time where I haven't had an issue with skipping ahead to a particular part.
> 
> I was trying to watch MITB 2012 and they have little buttons that shows you each match to skip ahead for, so that's a plus.
> 
> If only I could skip ahead to those parts without the fucking buffering and freezing. :side:


I'm getting the same issues, and this is even when accessing the Network via wwe.com on my laptop. Via Roku, forget about it.

Tonite I'm having some issues. I keep getting "Unexpected Error: An error has occurred loading this show. Please wait a few minutes and try again. (-1: connectiontimeout)."

Not sure if that is on the Roku end, or WWE's end. Very annoying. I've had to start and stop PPVs ~ 10 times, and when I've had success, never gone more than 10 minutes without the stream stopping and getting the above error message.

Not going to sift thru 400 pages, just wondering if anyone is having issues specific to the Roku, and whether Roku 3 is working better than Roku 2?


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> Bummed by some of the music edits. Sandman's music is edited..Im checking out WW3 and DDP's music is edited..
> 
> Also on the live portion, they re-aired Cesaro/Sami's 2 out of 3 falls match. Sounded like they edited out anytime someone said "Antonio"


They edited out the Raw intro music on the old AE Raw I was able to view for the 45 seconds until it failed, and I think edited the crowd noise as well. You can barely hear them, and that's sure as hell not the way I remember the AE. Also, I think they're going to bleep the curses. I haven't gotten that far yet, but they have pixelated the middle finger.

I'm paying money to see an edited broadcast to match their current corporate standards? Really? Not that impressed with that aspect of it, if I'm going to be honest about it.


----------



## rohisawesome34 (Dec 19, 2009)

This network is such garbage one week free trial sure try it out and were gonna go into the 3rd free day tomorrow and it's still having major buffering issues every ppv on vod freezing I even tried watching a live show and it did the same. I'm canceling this as I don't expect it to be fixed for another few months and my gut tells me it's gonna do it for wrestlemania 30 then I'll be really annoyed because then it won't be free. I can download these ppvs and have no lag wwe just failed big time evil ass corporation just raking up the money!


----------



## WSM111 (Mar 18, 2013)

brianh28 said:


> On demand still does not work on my roku. Stream works perfectly though. However cant say im satisfied as im paying for the whole experience. Hope they fix it soon. Anyone else using a roku? If so are you having the same problems?


Yes I'm having the exact same experience as you with Roku. Linear stream channel works fine, PPVs awful. See my post above.


----------



## rohisawesome34 (Dec 19, 2009)

Oakue said:


> They edited out the Raw intro music on the old AE Raw I was able to view for the 45 seconds until it failed, and I think edited the crowd noise as well. You can barely hear them, and that's sure as hell not the way I remember the AE. Also, I think they're going to bleep the curses. I haven't gotten that far yet, but they have pixelated the middle finger.
> 
> I'm paying money to see an edited broadcast to match their current corporate standards? Really? Not that impressed with that aspect of it, if I'm going to be honest about it.


I'm with you dude I was watching some of the ecw and wwf ppvs and it's edited bad Wwes corporate politics I'd be paying 10 bucks for an unedited broadcast not an edited one. Wwe really dropped the ball big time. Wwe shouldn't be editing it out just so they can make their sponsors happy that's bullshit to edit out crowd noises middle fingers cursing etc. I understand editing out a girl flashing her tits but to do what their doing what a joke. I can download everything unedited uncensored I'll give you some links too if you want!


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

Live network channel is only thing that works and they put the same shit on repeat


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Yeah can't watch any ppvs without them constantly freezing, it's pretty annoying. If I can't get get on to the 360 and it's still not running correctly by the end of the week I'll be cancelling. Not gonna invest $60 if I couldn't even use the network for a whole week.


----------



## Ricky Fontaine (Nov 30, 2013)

Hey guys, I have on the week trial so far, and it's okay, would be nice if it would stops freezing every 20 seconds but hopefully they get that fixed soon. With that said, I'm on the fence of keeping it past the trial period. Has there been any updates on AE Raw and Smackdown and Nitro Episodes coming to the Network? That would probably decide if I keep the subscription, honestly.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Poe7 said:


> I go into Network settings then select Manual.
> 
> Just search Google for American DNS numbers and you'll find them.
> 
> Whereabouts in Newcastle \o/


Cheers I will have a look. and can you switch back no problems? 

I live around Gosforth way.


----------



## zimonk (Oct 22, 2013)

You know what, I'm willing to give this more than a few days obviously, but I'm going to say something that many might not agree with but I'll say it anyway...

I don't think I like the network. It is edited as hell. It's actually unreal how edited it is for something that is costing the consumer $10 a month. From the tiny amount of a few PPVs I've seen the crowd noise is edited in every match, and some of the wrestlers theme music and titan tron videos are changed. What is that? $10 a month for edited programming?

I think I'm on a free trial so I'm going to have to decide by the end of the week what to do. But right now, I'm not feeling it, and I suspect many of you when you can finally access more than like 30 seconds of it are going to feel the same way. The editing and chopping of these programs for something that is not free is unbelievable.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

zimonk said:


> I don't think I like the network. It is edited as hell. It's actually unreal how edited it is for something that is costing the consumer $10 a month. From the tiny amount of a few PPVs I've seen the crowd noise is edited in every match, and some of the wrestlers theme music and titan tron videos are changed. What is that? $10 a month for edited programming?


Got any examples of edited crowds?

The music is expected because they don't own the rights to all of them. But how do they change the titantron? Do they actually put a different clip over the tron during entrances or what? Sounds pretty hyperbole.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

Why do they keep telling me every single raw in history is up when it's not ?


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

PowerandGlory said:


> Live network channel is only thing that works and they put the same shit on repeat


Same here. I tried watching a RAW from '98, it worked for about 5 minutes, then froze. Now I can't watch any of the on demand stuff. It just buffers. The live stuff works like a charm, though.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> Why do they keep telling me every single raw in history is up when it's not ?


It's the trial week and the service just launched. I'm 100% sure that the few episodes of Raw up are just a teaser for the free trial week. They're going to start uploading content once the paying customers are watching.


----------



## zimonk (Oct 22, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> Got any examples of edited crowds?
> 
> The music is expected because they don't own the rights to all of them. But how do they change the titantron? Do they actually put a different clip over the tron during entrances or what? Sounds pretty hyperbole.


Yes. One of 1998 AE Raws. The crowd is clearly edited in the very beginning. The video part was in a WCW PPV. I saw nothing. It was like a black screen. It was in a 2000 PPV I think, and it was DDP I'm pretty sure. I will double check the exact one.

But I know for sure it was a 1998 Raw where the crowd edit was just pathetic at the beginning of the show, you couldn't hear them at all, and then Vince comes out and all of a sudden it goes form no noise to loud boos. It's comical actually how bad an edit it was.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

A few points;

1, The Network was always gonna have issues in the early days, people gotta stop acting like little bitches and just deal with it. WWE will get it sorted and all will be good.
2, I don't think WWE is allowed to use certain entrance music, such as sandmans which is why it has been edited. Same with the WWF bullshit.
3, I don't however agree with editing out cursing or middle fingers as there are parental controls on there, meaning that parents can block their kids from viewing that content. Also, I assume(haven't watched any old PPV's yet) that chair shots to the head haven't been edited out. If they are left in(which they obviously should be), which is quite violent for young kids to see anyway, then cursing should be kept in too.
4, People saying that the only thing that works is the live stream and that on demand content isn't working so they'll cancel... ummm hello, if the live stream is working you're getting the PPV for just $10 a month anyway rather than $40 or whatever it is you pay in the US. Pointless cancelling membership if you know the live stream will work(which it did for me fine all of yesterday and today, including the backstage pass and raw pre show).

I managed to sign up without any problems despite being from the UK, using a fake US address and VPN which I was happy about anyway.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

zimonk said:


> You know what, I'm willing to give this more than a few days obviously, but I'm going to say something that many might not agree with but I'll say it anyway...
> 
> I don't think I like the network. It is edited as hell. It's actually unreal how edited it is for something that is costing the consumer $10 a month. From the tiny amount of a few PPVs I've seen the crowd noise is edited in every match, and some of the wrestlers theme music and titan tron videos are changed. What is that? $10 a month for edited programming?
> 
> I think I'm on a free trial so I'm going to have to decide by the end of the week what to do. But right now, I'm not feeling it, and I suspect many of you when you can finally access more than like 30 seconds of it are going to feel the same way. The editing and chopping of these programs for something that is not free is unbelievable.


It is worth keeping the Network even if just for the PPV's, it works out a massive saving even if you only order 3/4 a year. 

The only PPV I have watched was this years Royal Rumble to see if they had edited the crowd noise during the Cena Orton match and they hadn't, it is exactly the same as it aired live. So if they are willing to leave that as it was then I can't imagine all the other PPV's are edited like you suggest they are.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

zimonk said:


> Yes. One of 1998 AE Raws. The crowd is clearly edited in the very beginning. The video part was in a WCW PPV. I saw nothing. It was like a black screen. It was in a 2000 PPV I think, and it was DDP I'm pretty sure. I will double check the exact one.
> 
> But I know for sure it was a 1998 Raw where the crowd edit was just pathetic at the beginning of the show, you couldn't hear them at all, and then Vince comes out and all of a sudden it goes form no noise to loud boos. It's comical actually how bad an edit it was.


Was the 98 Raw as part of the schedule? If that's the case, then I can understand the edits because it seems like their schedule is kept strictly PG. No excuse to edit the On Demand stuff, though.

And on the tron part... I've only seen them do something like that once. They showed Dean Malenko's match from Backlash 2000 and blurred the tron when Benoit was shown on it. Don't remember where it was but I saw a pic of it and could only fpalm.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

zimonk said:


> Yes. One of 1998 AE Raws. The crowd is clearly edited in the very beginning. The video part was in a WCW PPV. I saw nothing. It was like a black screen. It was in a 2000 PPV I think, and it was DDP I'm pretty sure. I will double check the exact one.
> 
> But I know for sure it was a 1998 Raw where the crowd edit was just pathetic at the beginning of the show, you couldn't hear them at all, and then Vince comes out and all of a sudden it goes form no noise to loud boos. It's comical actually how bad an edit it was.


Can't comment about crowd noise but WWE isn't legally allowed to use certain entrance music(Sandman and DDP) so I assume it has something to do with that. They haven't just edited it for a laugh.


----------



## rohisawesome34 (Dec 19, 2009)

zimonk said:


> You know what, I'm willing to give this more than a few days obviously, but I'm going to say something that many might not agree with but I'll say it anyway...
> 
> I don't think I like the network. It is edited as hell. It's actually unreal how edited it is for something that is costing the consumer $10 a month. From the tiny amount of a few PPVs I've seen the crowd noise is edited in every match, and some of the wrestlers theme music and titan tron videos are changed. What is that? $10 a month for edited programming?
> 
> I think I'm on a free trial so I'm going to have to decide by the end of the week what to do. But right now, I'm not feeling it, and I suspect many of you when you can finally access more than like 30 seconds of it are going to feel the same way. The editing and chopping of these programs for something that is not free is unbelievable.


Im with you I understand editing out a girl flashing her tits but to edit crowd noises and middle fingers and curising is just redicilous and to edit out a titantron wow just wow. Bad for business I was watching an ecw ppv and so much shit was edited out. I'm with you I'm gonna end it at the end of the week and cancel this if the editing isn't stopped And the buffering doesn't stop too 10 dollars a month yeah right should be a penny a month to be honest!


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

It's working fine on my PS4, I'm trying to set it up on my brothers xbox, it keeps saying my user info is incorrect when clearly it's not.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> Why do they keep telling me every single raw in history is up when it's not ?


Nobody has ever said that. Not on WWE TV, not on the WWE website. Nowhere has that ever been said. Every WWE PPV is on there, that is what has been marketed.


----------



## rohisawesome34 (Dec 19, 2009)

Boycott this network that'll make wwe unedit everything and stop the buffering issues immediately!


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

I have a feeling they're either uploading content or fixing the servers because I went to sort on all of the pay per views and it has them jumbled up and no video will play


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

CesaroSection said:


> Nobody has ever said that. Not on WWE TV, not on the WWE website. Nowhere has that ever been said. *Every WWE PPV is on there, that is what has been marketed.*


Actually false. A few WWE ppvs are missing like Royal Rumble 2011 lol.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

CesaroSection said:


> A few points;
> 
> 1, The Network was always gonna have issues in the early days, people gotta stop acting like little bitches and just deal with it. WWE will get it sorted and all will be good.
> 2, I don't think WWE is allowed to use certain entrance music, such as sandmans which is why it has been edited. Same with the WWF bullshit.
> ...


Well it's hard to not be frustrated when you really were looking forward to watching stuff on it. I'm not canceling it because I know they'll fix it (getting a little impatient/worried but I know they'll fix it anyway), but I'm just a little annoyed about it as I was excited as hell to use it. Not to mention it's hard not to get annoyed seeing it just load for minutes upon minutes, sometimes more than a few minutes.

I'm just wondering when they'll fix it, as many people are complaining about these issues.


----------



## FlyingElbow (Nov 24, 2011)

WSM111 said:


> I'm getting the same issues, and this is even when accessing the Network via wwe.com on my laptop. Via Roku, forget about it.
> 
> Tonite I'm having some issues. I keep getting "Unexpected Error: An error has occurred loading this show. Please wait a few minutes and try again. (-1: connectiontimeout)."
> 
> ...


Roku 3 here and having the exact same problem. Yesterday the PPVs wouldn't load at all before that error message popped up. Today, the first 30 seconds or so will play before the stream stops and I get the error message (so that's progress I guess).

Another major problem is that a ton of the PPVs are missing from the library, e.g. the entire year 2000 WCW PPVs.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

User info incorrect on Xbox 360? Has anyone else gotten this, is there a way around it? Working fine on my PS4


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

I understood that the network would have some problems when they launched but this is an epic joke.


----------



## rohisawesome34 (Dec 19, 2009)

Screw it I'm canceling it in a little bit or tomorrow I can download all these ppvs unedited uncensored through the multimedia section and the wwf raws and smackdowns too I can care less about the live shit I can stream wrestlemania through a free live stream that'll work better than the wwe networks version. Fuck you wwe you can suck my dick vince is just a douche middle finger!


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

rohisawesome34 said:


> Screw it I'm canceling it in a little bit or tomorrow I can download all these ppvs unedited uncensored through the multimedia section and the wwf raws and smackdowns too I can care less about the live shit I can stream wrestlemania through a free live stream that'll work better than the wwe networks version. Fuck you wwe you can suck my dick vince is just a douche middle finger!


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

rohisawesome34 said:


> Screw it I'm canceling it in a little bit or tomorrow I can download all these ppvs unedited uncensored through the multimedia section and the wwf raws and smackdowns too I can care less about the live shit I can stream wrestlemania through a free live stream that'll work better than the wwe networks version. Fuck you wwe you can suck my dick vince is just a douche middle finger!


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

I believe they'll eventually put all ppvs up (like Royal Rumble 2011 and Great American Bash 91) they just probably wanted to get the WWE Network up and moving.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Watching the live feed now (WWE Countdown) and its freezing a lot. I know its 6 weeks away but I hope they have everything ironed out by WM


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Just wait and see .. it'll get better. 

Said every WWE fan ever.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Royal Rumble 2011 and Great American Bash 1991 are on the network now.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

QUESTION about PPVS...

Once the ppv that is "LIVE" ends..will they air the replay on the Network right away? Anyone know?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh and btw, i want to see all the WCW CLASH of CHAMPIONS on the NETWORK too lol


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

It's just not functional right now so it's hard to gauge really what it's worth, at the moment it's just frustrating.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I haven't gotten to anything with curses yet to hear them censored but I started watching ecw one night stand 2006 and the "fuck you cena" signs were not censored. Also chairs shots to the head aren't edited. (Rumble 99 was the first ppv I checked for this obviously haha)


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

- Chris “Mookie” Harrington, who regularly publishes in-depth WWE statistics, has an interesting look at WWE Network sign-up estimations from launch day at this link.

From 8am until 4pm EST, WWE was including order numbers with their confirmation e-mails. Based on these sequential numbers that were collected from fans on social media, Harrington estimates that between 8am and 4pm EST, there were more than 130,000 sign-ups. Some time just after 4pm, WWE stopped putting the numbers in the e-mails. There’s no way to estimate how evening traffic and RAW boosted sign-ups.

Harrington notes that if we pretend there was no change in order momentum after 4pm EST, the data could suggest that day one of the Network ended with a little over 251,000 sign-ups, plus however many signed up before 8:15am EST. The data could also suggest 439,186 sign-ups but Harrington believes that’s being way too generous.

Harrington’s educated guess was that the Network did between 250,000 and 350,000 sign-ups on day one. As we’ve noted before, WWE revealed that they need 1 million subscribers to break even.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> User info incorrect on Xbox 360? Has anyone else gotten this, is there a way around it? Working fine on my PS4


It doesn't work for the XBox 360 right now. I'm pretty sure everyone is having the same problem.


I'm a little let down that it's not working. I'm not considering cancelling for good or anything. But I am on a trial and if Video on Demand doesn't work by the end of my trial I'm going to cancel it for a month until right before Wrestlemania. Yeah the PPVs alone are a great value. But if there is no PPV for another month I'm not going to spend an extra $10 for Video on Demand that won't play. 

That's really about as far as I'm willing to go though. WWE will lose $10 from me if they don't sort things out. There is no way I won't be signed up for Wrestlemania but I'm more than willing to sit out for 4 weeks to avoid paying $10 for streaming of low level shows.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> - Chris “Mookie” Harrington, who regularly publishes in-depth WWE statistics, has an interesting look at WWE Network sign-up estimations from launch day at this link.
> 
> From 8am until 4pm EST, WWE was including order numbers with their confirmation e-mails. Based on these sequential numbers that were collected from fans on social media, Harrington estimates that between 8am and 4pm EST, there were more than 130,000 sign-ups. Some time just after 4pm, WWE stopped putting the numbers in the e-mails. There’s no way to estimate how evening traffic and RAW boosted sign-ups.
> 
> ...


I didn't get a sequential number with mine 

Order Number: 11189853

no idea? I'm curious what number I was because I signed up at like 8:20am yesterday so I had to be in the first few thousand


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

does it have every raw and smackdown ever? cole on the ppv said "hundreds of hours of raw". that makes me think no, but was wondering if he simply mispoke. 

also, anyone know how soon after a live ppv will it be available on demand on the wwe network?


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Jingoro said:


> does it have every raw and smackdown ever? cole on the ppv said "hundreds of hours of raw". that makes me think no, but was wondering if he simply mispoke.
> 
> also, anyone know how soon after a live ppv will it be available on demand on the wwe network?


2011, 2012 and 2013 Raw and SmackDowns are on there as well some spare episodes in other places and to answer your other question 30 days i believe.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Okay so I went back and watched some of the only raw from 98 they have. Crowd is not edited. Middle fingers not edited (I also saw unedited middle fingers in ppvs). As I said earlier, ecw ons 2006 "fuck you cena" signs are not censored. I don't think they're editing anything unless it is entrance music they legally can't use. The big answer will come whenever I can forward without playback stopping during Armageddon 99 where miss kitty showed her puppies to see if it's edited, much less even there.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Okay so I went back and watched some of the only raw from 98 they have. Crowd is not edited. Middle fingers not edited (I also saw unedited middle fingers in ppvs). As I said earlier, ecw ons 2006 "fuck you cena" signs are not censored. I don't think they're editing anything unless it is entrance music they legally can't use. The big answer will come whenever I can forward without playback stopping during Armageddon 99 where miss kitty showed her puppies to see if it's edited, much less even there.


I think they might be fixing certain problems as Royal Rumble 2011 is now added as well as Great American Bash 1991


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

you really have to wait 30 days for a ppv to be available on demand after it airs? that sux. that was one of the main reasons i was going to get it. i'm never home sunday until after 1 am. fuck that then.

-edit- i just googled it and yes ppv's as well as raw and smackdown fuckin 30 days wait til they are on demand. that's so stupid. why? hulu plus has saturday night live only hours after it airs sometimes. i am definitely not getting it. 

they want 30 days to sit there and edit the crowd and do whatever else bullshit to make their product appear it went the way they wanted it to. they do realize we have hulu plus to compare their wwe network to, right? it's unacceptable and they're not getting my money.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

It's the first week guys.. not only is it real subscribers, but those just using the week free... they are going to have hiccups. Even Rockstar, EA, and the government couldn't get by something liket his without crashing completley or hiccuping at the very least. Patience... crying out loud.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Kabraxal said:


> It's the first week guys.. not only is it real subscribers, but those just using the week free... they are going to have hiccups. Even Rockstar, EA, and the government couldn't get by something liket his without crashing completley or hiccuping at the very least. Patience... crying out loud.


I agree being patience with this as it should get better hopefully with time.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Hahahahha. I'm watching the live thing and Bo Dallas just made my TV gay.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Sidewinder400 said:


> Hahahahha. I'm watching the live thing and Bo Dallas just made my TV gay.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I thought that too, then I saw Tyler Breeze and realized he makes Bo Dallas look more straight than an arrow.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

OK it turns out I as wrong about the Video on Demand not working. Everything appears to be working fine now EXCEPT for the video I was watching. I was just trying Starrcade 83 over and over and it wasn't working. I've just bee clicking on random videos since then and everything appears to be working fine.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Quick ?

If i miss a ppv on the network...will they replay it immediately, right away?!?!


----------



## epbbi (Feb 24, 2014)

Jingoro said:


> -edit- i just googled it and yes ppv's as well as raw and smackdown fuckin 30 days wait til they are on demand. that's so stupid.


Did a WWE source say future PPVs won't be available for 30 days or was it just speculation from random fans? I can understand RAW and SmackDown because they're only on cable TV but delaying PPVs makes no sense if they're available live on the site anyway. How would that even work? Some time Sunday night they suddenly disappear for 30 days? Unlikely.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Quick ?
> 
> If i miss a ppv on the network...will they replay it immediately, right away?!?!


that's the problem. the main thing i wanted it for and the answer is NO. they want you to wait 30 freakin days for any raw, smackdown, and ppv to be on demand after it airs. such bullshit. hulu plus has shows less than a day or even a few hours after it airs on tv.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Chan Hung said:


> QUESTION about PPVS...
> 
> Once the ppv that is "LIVE" ends..will they air the replay on the Network right away? Anyone know?


Doubt it since they have yet to re-air EC...

WWE cant re-air SD and Raw for 30 days due to current deal with NBC by the way


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

epbbi said:


> Did a WWE source say future PPVs won't be available for 30 days or was it just speculation from random fans? I can understand RAW and SmackDown because they're only on cable TV but delaying PPVs makes no sense if they're available live on the site anyway. How would that even work? Some time Sunday night they suddenly disappear for 30 days? Unlikely.


i googled some more and it appears nobody knows for sure. some are reporting that, but could be misreporting. the only certainty is elimination chamber won't be available for 30 days, but we don't know if that will be the case for all ppv's after.

this is the wwe's fault for not providing us pertinent information. how could they not see we'd all want to know this?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

They're showing the Cesaro vs Zayne 2 out of 3 falls match right now on the live stream.


----------



## budtoka420 (Feb 13, 2012)

TaylorFitz said:


> OK it turns out I as wrong about the Video on Demand not working. Everything appears to be working fine now EXCEPT for the video I was watching. I was just trying Starrcade 83 over and over and it wasn't working. I've just bee clicking on random videos since then and everything appears to be working fine.


no video on demand will work for me on my pc just an infinite loading loop


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

This refers to why replays of RAW and SmackDown arent on the network PS: got this from WWE Network's FAQ



> Yes, 2012 and 2013 replays of Raw and SmackDown are available on WWE Network's ever-growing video-on-demand library. Current episodes of RAW and SmackDown will be available on-demand 30 days after their original air date on USA and Syfy.


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

OK, I've had this piece of shit WWE Network for about 5 hours now and have yet to be able to watch anything On Demand in its entirety! I got through the first hour of a RAW from 1998 before it started fucking up and buffering. I tried skipping around to other parts of the show but that just made the shit worse. I decided to watch the live Countdown. That worked. I attempted to go back to On Demand. I said, "fuck it" to the old episode of RAW and decided on a PPV. Literally every PPV I've clicked on was giving me an error message saying the title's not working at this time! Then I finally got one PPV and it started buffering 5 minutes in then just fucking quit out! So, here I am and I've yet to be able to watching ANYTHING On Demand on this fucked up Network! Thank God it's the 7-Day free trial!

This is absolutely unacceptable and completely fucking ridiculous! I have about had it with WWE's bullshit. They can't put on a decent PPV to save their miserable fucking lives, their video game each year is glitch heavy and consistently gets more half-assed, and now their network can't do shit! UGH!

EDIT: I managed to get a couple short PPV matches (albeit with plenty of lag) on demand. I also watched the NXT video on live and I got to see the Cesaro vs. Sami Zayn 2 out of 3 falls match so that has taken care of my wrestling fix. I realize I got a bit overheated in this post which I made last night. It was just so frustrating to have an entire evening with nothing to do and I decide to indulge in WWE Network only for it not to work. I was unfamiliar with how this really works so I didn't know what to expect. I hope this all gets worked out as this network has serious potential. Naturally, with it being WWE I am a bit skeptical.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

WWETopTen said:


> OK, I've had this piece of shit WWE Network for about 5 hours now and have yet to be able to watch anything On Demand in its entirety! I got through the first hour of a RAW from 1998 before it started fucking up and buffering. I tried skipping around to other parts of the show but that just made the shit worse. I decided to watch the live Countdown. That worked. I attempted to go back to On Demand. I said, "fuck it" to the old episode of RAW and decided on a PPV. Literally every PPV I've clicked on was giving me an error message saying the title's not working at this time! Then I finally got one PPV and it started buffering 5 minutes in then just fucking quit out! So, here I am and I've yet to be able to watching ANYTHING On Demand on this fucked up Network! Thank God it's the 7-Day free trial!
> 
> This is absolutely unacceptable completely fucking ridiculous! I have about had it with WWE's bullshit. They can't put on a decent PPV to save their miserable fucking lives, their video game each year is glitch heavy and consistently gets more half-assed, and now their network can't do shit! UGH!


Take a breath.. I'm the first to kick WWE in the balls but this is NORMAL for every major launch dependent on servers and internet. It's happened with every major release lately.. so knock the whining off already. It isn't going to magically build more servers.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

HeatWave said:


> Doubt it since they have yet to re-air EC...
> 
> WWE cant re-air SD and Raw for 30 days due to current deal with NBC by the way


I think Hulu Plus might actually be the problem since they have the next day streaming. Which means this won't end in 6 months when the current deal expires.


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

Kabraxal said:


> Take a breath.. I'm the first to kick WWE in the balls but this is NORMAL for every major launch dependent on servers and internet. It's happened with every major release lately.. so knock the whining off already. It isn't going to magically build more servers.


I've never had anything like this with Netflix...


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

WWETopTen said:


> I've never had anything like this with Netflix...


Did you start your Netflix's subscription on its launch date?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

TaylorFitz said:


> I think Hulu Plus might actually be the problem since they have the next day streaming. Which means this won't end in 6 months when the current deal expires.


I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that the whole Raw 30 day thing was due to Hulu Plus or something (may have been here), as I know this prompted me to wonder if the whole 30 day thing will be the same when the network gets it's UK launch (I'm guessing it will be, even though Hulu Plus doesn't exist over here).

I'm guessing that slowly but surely though, WWE will start to pull themselves away from all these middle men and TV companies etc. it won't be for a long time but I think that's possibly the long term plan (understandable really and makes a lot of sense).


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

WWETopTen said:


> I've never had anything like this with Netflix...


I doubt Netflix had over a million subscribers on their second day of existence.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

this is a piece of garbage, The selling point for me was nearly every ppv available on-demand, and the fucking on demand library isn't working worth a limp dick. I fucking work 9-10 hour days, go to the gym, cook, and working on my masters. I'd like to watch a fucking ppv a paid for for an hour before bed to relax. Instead im fucking around with this buffering bullshit...now the ppvs dont even work anymore when they at least half worked last night. fuck this shit. fuck you vince


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

WWETopTen said:


> I've never had anything like this with Netflix...


Netflix has been operating for YEARS. They built the infrastructure over that time. Look at any new launch and this happens: GTA Online, Diablo 3, Battlefield, CoD, even hardware launches for games. We simply haven't had a large scale streaming service launch recently but it's the same principle. THe amount of people trying to log on at once is too much for servers to handle.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> Did you start your Netflix's subscription on its launch date?


Not only that, the thing about Netflix is it wasn't so in demand on it's launch date either as far as I'm aware, Netflix was a gradually growing thing where as the WWE Network has been a pure boom from the word go.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Cesaro playing troll in that interview. Lmao.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

PGSucks said:


> I doubt Netflix had over a million subscribers on their second day of existence.


True. True. I should've done what I knew was the smart move and wait a few weeks to a month before buying the Network. I just couldn't resist and I don't how long this free 7-day trial offer will last.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

WWETopTen said:


> True. True. I should've done what I knew was the smart move and wait a few weeks to a month before buying the Network. I just couldn't resist and I don't how long this free 7-day trial offer will last.


Yeah, I probably should've waited longer too, especially if I knew that PPVs and RAWs wouldn't upload until 30 days later. But oh well, I'm just gonna try to enjoy what they have right now.


----------



## mindsmack51883 (Feb 14, 2014)

.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Not only that, the thing about Netflix is it wasn't so in demand on it's launch date either as far as I'm aware, Netflix was a gradually growing thing where as the WWE Network has been a pure boom from the word go.


Exactly what I'm saying people are just getting upset because its not working on the 1st after launch day it takes time for things to work this isn't all rainbows and sunshine this stuff is going to work it self out stop whining like two years old and GIVE IT TIME!!!!


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

The library isn't working ok but mix up what u put on the frickin network. Wrestlemania 1 main event story, top 10 catchphrases, and nxt. U have a library of ppv throw 1 of them on for Christ sake


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

Alright. Alright guys. I get it. I was expecting too much from such a big launch. I overreacted a little. No need to get on my ass.

I'm just so frustrated because I literally have not been able to watch anything On Demand. 

Also, you'll have toe excuse me for being a little too cynical. I've just gotten so used to being let down by anything WWE related lately.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

why should I give it time....it's a fucking stream of videos already uploaded...this is 2014.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

PowerandGlory said:


> The library isn't working ok but mix up what u put on the frickin network. Wrestlemania 1 main event story, top 10 catchphrases, and nxt. U have a library of ppv throw 1 of them on for Christ sake


they do Wrestlemania 1 was on last night, Survivor Series 2012 will be on tomorrow and Wrestlemania 25 will be on sunday.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

WWETopTen said:


> I don't how long this free 7-day trial offer will last.


It lasts for seven days fpalm


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> It lasts for seven days fpalm


You know what he meant, he doesn't know how long this 7 day trial will be available as a sign up incentive, in other words is it just available now or will it still be available say 3 months down the line as a new sign up incentive.


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sephiroth said:


> You don't know how long....the 7-day trial offer will last?
> 
> fpalm


Yeah, could I get a 7-day free trial a month from now? Hmm.

I know it's a 7-day trial that's not what I'm asking. I'm asking about the OFFER!

Jesus Christ! NO need to be an asshole!


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Osize10 said:


> why should I give it time....it's a fucking stream of videos already uploaded...this is 2014.


Because this isnt something WWE and MLB have never expierenced before the high demand among other things are pressing them your stuff will work they are talking to Mircosoft and fixing the X-Box issues they're fixing the VOD slowly and surely stuff will get resolved.


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> It lasts for seven days fpalm


I laughed. I hope that guy was trolling.


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> You know what he meant, he doesn't know how long this 7 day trial will be available as a sign up incentive, in other words is it just available now or will it still be available say 3 months down the line as a new sign up incentive.


THANK YOU! Somebody gets it.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

R Truth bringing back the attitude era.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

PowerandGlory said:


> The library isn't working ok but mix up what u put on the frickin network. Wrestlemania 1 main event story, top 10 catchphrases, and nxt. U have a library of ppv throw 1 of them on for Christ sake


I'll go a step farther and say there should be at least five channels. One with ppvs, one with original stuff, weeklies, etc.


----------



## jlusk99 (Jan 10, 2014)

Well finally the PPVs are playing pretty well for me, happy with that. But I am kind of disappointed in the shocking lack of content. I really am not a fan of the current product, I subscribed solely for the old stuff. Having all the PPVs is great, but beyond that, there isn't much there. I see no SNME, no old episodes of WWF programming from the 80s and early 90s. There are only 5 videos in the "Old School" library. Frankly there was more variety on the Classics On Demand. 

Are they planning on adding a lot more old stuff, or is this going to be a lot more limited than I thought? I hope they don't try to string subscribers along by only posting a couple new things a month and then taking down what they have already added.


----------



## TvirusWrestling (Apr 13, 2013)

I paid for xbox gold membership just so I could watch the network on my tv and of course it doesn't work. They better hope this shit is fixed after 1 week free trial or ppl are gonna be getting their money back


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

TvirusWrestling said:


> I paid for xbox gold membership just so I could watch the network on my tv and of course it doesn't work. They better hope this shit is fixed after 1 week free trial or ppl are gonna be getting their money back


That I believe is on Mircosoft and Xbox's end.


----------



## mindsmack51883 (Feb 14, 2014)

WWETopTen said:


> THANK YOU! Somebody gets it.


Yeeeah. I got what you meant after reading a second time, and decided I should edit my sarcasm away. Heh.

It's a good question though. I just hope these problems get sorted before this trial's over. While yesterday was a great day to be a wrestling fan, today's been one of the more annoying ones.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

There should be a separate thread to talk about the programming that's currently airing. Then leave this thread here for complaining.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Lol is anybody getting a problem where the video bar is not showing up at all?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Just bought the Network and nothing plays :sad:


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

i get a problem where my chapter selections on the website sometimes load and sometimes go awol.

Another annoying thing is the inability to pick up a show where you left off. Since their buffering and stream sucks Batista's dildo, it's nearly damn impossible to skip to where you quit watching a show without having to let it play through the entire thing


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

I can't watch TLC 2012


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

user: "oh hey I want to finish watching this ppv. let's skip to the match where I left off."

wwe network: "oh hey, no you can't do that b/c our buffering has less endurance than Batista walking to the ring"


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Lol cuz i was getting a problem where the video plays but no video bar??? xD. Also yea i got that buffering problem too :lmao.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

HeatWave said:


> Doubt it since they have yet to re-air EC...
> 
> WWE cant re-air SD and Raw for 30 days due to current deal with NBC by the way


Raw isn't on NBC it is on the USA network.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

My side of the story with the network is the PPV loads up and plays a little bit and buffers out.

PS: This isn't a problem just something I'd like to point out not angry at all.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

Osize10 said:


> user: "oh hey I want to finish watching this ppv. let's skip to the match where I left off."
> 
> wwe network: "oh hey, no you can't do that b/c our buffering has less endurance than Batista walking to the ring"


Batista doesn't care. He's got divas in the back to buffer him.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> Raw isn't on NBC it is on the USA network.


USA Network is owned by NBC Universial sir.


----------



## arthur214 (Jul 6, 2011)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> Raw isn't on NBC it is on the USA network.


NBC owns USA :genius


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

mindsmack51883 said:


> Yeeeah. I got what you meant after reading a second time, and decided I should edit my sarcasm away. Heh.
> 
> It's a good question though. I just hope these problems get sorted before this trial's over. While yesterday was a great day to be a wrestling fan, today's been one of the more annoying ones.


Yeah, that's my big concern. I hope I get to experience what this network truly has the potential to be rather than what it currently is sometime in the next 7-days before I have to decide whether to commit to 6 months or not.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

So why do they have to wait 30 days and just air Raw on the network a week later?


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> So why do they have to wait 30 days and just air Raw on the network a week later?


Rights from Hulu Plus I believe is the reason.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

arthur214 said:


> NBC owns USA :genius


NOBODY owns the USA.










USA! USA! USA!


----------



## FlyingElbow (Nov 24, 2011)

Osize10 said:


> i get a problem where my chapter selections on the website sometimes load and sometimes go awol.
> 
> Another annoying thing is the inability to pick up a show where you left off. Since their buffering and stream sucks Batista's dildo, it's nearly damn impossible to skip to where you quit watching a show without having to let it play through the entire thing


The Roku version allows you to resume from where you left off... of course nothing plays on the Roku right now, so it's a moot point.


----------



## budtoka420 (Feb 13, 2012)

it finally started working on the pc then it just starts buffering for like 10 minutes then plays for a minute and goes back to buffering good job wwe :clap


----------



## PraetorianGuard (Jun 13, 2005)

Will any of the WCW Japan supershows be added in the future, or any foreign PPV events for that matter?


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

Why have they stopped adding in older shows? they should be uploading stuff every single hour


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> NOBODY owns the USA.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> Why have they stopped adding in older shows? they should be uploading stuff every single hour


because they have to something to upload later and stop being so :angry: and learn to :lol


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

Im not trying to be mean, I wanna watch old raws thats the reason why I want this network.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> Im not trying to be mean, I wanna watch old raws thats the reason why I want this network.


from what i know there uploading old raws on a loop


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

This has been a disaster for me. Nothing but live programs are working. SMH.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Ok, I've just been in the live chat and some of you may find this interesting here :*

If the creator of this thread (or a mod) want to add this conversation as a sticky, feel free, there are some very interesting answers in this, that I think will help people here, it's also very interesting how she's mentioned to me that the *UK are at the top of the list for it's international release*, it will also give you info about the *30 days thing* and the *Hulu Plus* thing as well as *how PPV's will be effected by this* that is mentioned here (Keep this going in the thread if you can because it will just get lost otherwise which is why I mentioned I don't mind if someone wants to add this to the OP here), I hope this helps, *There are some answers you've all been asking about* that I managed to get.

*Here is a copy of the chat I just had with WWE Network :*

Ismael Hadjula : Hi, my name is Ismael Hadjula. How may I help you? 

Me: Hi there, I just wanted to ask you a couple of quick questions really if thats ok?

Ismael Hadjula: yes ill be happy to answer them 

Me: Ok, thank you , first off, I know that the WWE Network is scheduled to be available internationally by the end of 2014/early 2015 but will the UK get it earlier than that, as my impression was they aim to get this out there and COMPLETED in all those countries by that time, so when is the UK expected to get it and how quickly are they planning to get this out?

Ismael Hadjula: Im sorry but we dont have specific dates of release for each country. Updates that we have indicate the target countries and the part of the year only

Me: Ok, that's not that great an answer really, the demand in the UK is massive and people are very upset here that they have to wait so long, it doesn't seem very fair but ok

Me: Second question, a lot of people were under the impression that Raw and Smackdown would go onto the Network straight after they had aired on TV in the On Demand section, now we're being told it's a 30 day wait for Raw and Smackdown to go onto the Network (bit silly really, specially as this benefits people in awkward time zones), I hear this is due to Hulu Plus, which is an American thing, will this also apply to the UK to wait for 30 days and is this because of Hulu Plus they're doing this now?

Ismael Hadjula: i do understand but UK is on the top of the list for international release.

Me: Thats awesome, I really do hope that it's sonner rather than later, so thank you for this 

Ismael Hadjula: ill look at my resources regarding the availability of raw and smackdown on the Video-On-Demand

Me: thank you, I'm also wondering if this 30 day thing applies to PPV's as well?

Ismael Hadjula: Ok i checked our materials and it doesn't indicate anything about Hulu as the reason for the 30 day wait. But Raw, Smackdown, and Mainevent are the only shows that are held in contract with their respective cable channels and that may be the reason why.

Me: Right, so will the 30 day thing not effect PPV's, do PPV's go on the next day after they've aired live on the Network in the On Demand section? 

Ismael Hadjula: It also applies on PPVs but we dont have any reason why. I assume it might be a strategy to not decrease the market value of the PPV episodes.

Ismael Hadjula: But with a regular WWE Network Subscription all 12 PPVs are already included.

Me: I see, that's a bit of a shame to be honest as I think this was a huge selling point, I know many people want to get the network to be able to catch up on things when they can't watch it live, specially in awkward time zones, I don't think people will want to wait 30 days to be able to catch up on things all the time, so I think this was a huge selling point really that I think makes a big difference but ok

Me: Well thanks for your time and help anyway, next time you see Vince, sit down and have a coffee with him and let him know that the UK are crying out for this network so bad and ask him to get on with things if he can, give Vince a big hug too and tell him thank you for bringing the network to us as we appreciate it and also let tell him not to wrestle at home cause all the wrestlers are professionally trained athletes and he might get hurt, that's why I no longer put my brother in a Boston Crab you see cause I once tore his spinal chord doing it which he was a bit upset about

Ismael Hadjula: The benefit of that is a subscriber will be able to have access to 12 PPVs for 9.99 instead of the usual 40

Me: Yeah I understand, thanks for your help anyway  

Ismael Hadjula: 40.00 PPV per airing if their going to get it from their cables

Ismael Hadjula: Ok definitely. is there anything else? 

Me: I know, it's just not good the 30 day thing, no one wants to wait 30 days and be constantly 30 days behind that's all, thanks again anyway and please pass my message on to Vince next time you have a coffee with him, ta! 

Ismael Hadjula: Sure I will!  

Me: See ya! 

Ismael Hadjula: Thank you for contacting WWE Network Support Live Chat. Have a great day.

Me: No problem, and you


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks for the info ^ hope they fast track the UK launch.



TN Punk said:


> This has been a disaster for me. Nothing but live programs are working. SMH.


Same here, live programs work, media errors on all archived footage.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks Arrogantly for posting and a lot of what that person is saying does make sense mind you i do understand your concern for wanting it in the United Kingdom as for Chamber the replay would've aired this past evening (Tuesday) so it will be up to the WWE people when they want to put Royal Rumble 2014 and Elimination Chamber 2014 up.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I'm just going to go ahead and say the person that you spoke to really didn't know what they were talking about.

The end of that chat was borderline incoherent. It's like you were talking to a bot and got it confused.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

CM Dell said:


> Thanks for the info ^ hope they fast track the UK launch.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here, live programs work, media errors on all archived footage.


It seems that they will, I don't know how accurate it is but I saw a post or two here mention Australia are looking to have it around Summerslam (don't know if that info is true, just something I read here) and if the UK are the top priority place (which I thought they would be) then there is hope we may get it earlier, I think the launch and FAQ info is in regards to all those countries being complete and having it by that point, with them slowly launching to each one over time, though we will have to see.

I also hope that Vince is happy that I'm no longer going to get my brother in a Boston Crab when he hears about it :lmao

I hope that chat answers some questions here as I do seem to have confirmation about the 30 days thing with PPV's, Raw and Smackdown and the whole Hulu Plus thing people were talking about.

Again, keep quoting that chat so that other people can see it, otherwise it will get lost and the same questions will continue to be asked over and over when the answers are there now.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

I hope Ismael actually has coffee with Vince one day and Vince has no idea what in the fuck is happening


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> It seems that they will, I don't know how accurate it is but I saw a post or two here mention Australia are looking to have it around Summerslam (don't know if that info is true, just something I read here) and if the UK are the top priority place (which I thought they would be) then there is hope we may get it earlier, I think the launch and FAQ info is in regards to all those countries being complete and having it by that point, with them slowly launching to each one over time, though we will have to see.
> 
> I also hope that Vince is happy that I'm no longer going to get my brother in a Boston Crab when he hears about it :lmao
> 
> I hope that chat answers some questions here as I do seem to have confirmation about the 30 days thing with PPV's, Raw and Smackdown and the whole Hulu Plus thing people were talking about.



Have you tried the network or are you going to wait for the UK launch? I've got live programs working using a US DNS address, but no archived footage works. So I will cancel when the trial ends and just wait for our launch, hopefully it's soon.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> Thanks Arrogantly for posting and a lot of what that person is saying does make sense mind you i do understand your concern for wanting it in the United Kingdom as for Chamber the replay would've aired this past evening (Tuesday) so it will be up to the WWE people when they want to put Royal Rumble 2014 and Elimination Chamber 2014 up.


Yep, but it seems that even PPV's are going to be on this whole 30 day delay thing, even though they actually air live on the network too.



TaylorFitz said:


> I'm just going to go ahead and say the person that you spoke to really didn't know what they were talking about.
> 
> The end of that chat was borderline incoherent. It's like you were talking to a bot and got it confused.


And nah, she was going and checking resources so I know that she was actually making an effort to go find out the information there.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Osize10 said:


> I hope Ismael actually has coffee with Vince one day and Vince has no idea what in the fuck is going on


Haha, yeah me too, hopefully he'll learn too from my experience not to try this at home lol


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

CM Dell said:


> Have you tried the network or are you going to wait for the UK launch? I've got live programs working using a US DNS address, but no archived footage works. So I will cancel when the trial ends and just wait for our launch, hopefully it's soon.


I gave it a quick shot but cancelled it, as much as I really want it (as you can tell), I'd rather wait for the UK launch and when the network is fully working properly, also, the thing about cluttering up the server already, not that I think international customers have really made any difference to this, but I just thought I'd leave it and just wait, barely anything would work and it was just pointless, there is also the fact that once you get stuck in a 6 month contract, what if it stops working completely for international customers after the first week of being locked into that, you're then paying for a network that you can't even access for 6 months.

I've had a look at it, and I like it, it's nice, but needs to work first so I'd rather wait for the launch and let them get it sorted out and ironed out really, then I'll subscribe, it's only fair really I think


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> from what i know there uploading old raws on a loop


What do you mean on a loop?


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> I gave it a quick shot but cancelled it, as much as I really want it (as you can tell), I'd rather wait for the UK launch and when the network is fully working properly, also, the thing about cluttering up the server already, not that I think international customers have really made any difference to this, but I just thought I'd leave it and just wait, barely anything would work and it was just pointless, there is also the fact that once you get stuck in a 6 month contract, what if it stops working completely for international customers after the first week of being locked into that, you're then paying for a network that you can't even access for 6 months.
> 
> I've had a look at it, and I like it, it's nice, but needs to work first so I'd rather wait for the launch and let them get it sorted out and ironed out really, then I'll subscribe, it's only fair really I think


Yeah I agree, I'll be doing the same. Plus, I wouldn't want to rely on the network for WM30. Get the feeling it might crash lol.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

CM Dell said:


> Yeah I agree, I'll be doing the same. Plus, I wouldn't want to rely on the network for WM30. Get the feeling it might crash lol.


Well who knows, they have time to get it stable and sorted by then, plus there won't be the whole overload of people signing up all at once and hitting the network all at once, although of course they will be all watching Wrestlemania but I think by then they'll probably have it more stable, they're going to want it to be.

But at least I've got a few definitive answers there now anyway, as people were asking those questions here and getting various answers all based on speculation really, now they are confirmed.

I'm not sure how people are going to feel about the 30 days thing, but I do hope that some of the UK fans are happy to know about the priority launch, I hope they can get it in all the other countries also fairly quickly for those people, the sooner they do, the better as it will stop all this also and everyone will be happy by that point.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> They're showing the Cesaro vs Zayne 2 out of 3 falls match right now on the live stream.


Gah, I missed it.


----------



## theyocarea (Jun 12, 2009)

I believe the person you talked to is confused about your questions. I'm willing to bet the ppv's will be live, that would make zero sense for the WWE to sell the network like crazy only so people can watch the ppv's a month later. And here's WWE's press release about wrestlemania being shown live

http://corporate.wwe.com/news/2014/2014_02_19.jsp

"WWE’s pop-culture extravaganza, WrestleMania 30, will air live on Sunday, April 6 at 7 pm ET from New Orleans"

edit*****
Heres bleacher report reporting the same thing " All WWE PPV events will be available live as part of the $9.99/month subscription price of the new internet-based WWE Network service, which is available on a number of internet-connected devices. "
http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...-need-to-know-about-the-launch-of-wwe-network

and heres usa today

The boldest move overall, however, is WWE's plan to include monthly pay-per-view events as part of the network subscription price and air them on the live feed, starting with WrestleMania XXX. It's a huge cost savings for fans — Sunday's WWE Elimination Chamber event alone on various cable and online providers ranged from $44.99 to $54.99.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/2014/02/23/wwe-network-launch-vince-mcmahon/5694451/



A lot of the time these customer service reps will be going strictly off whats in their manuals having no real clue how the stuff works.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

So guys what does it mean that there uploading Raw episodes on a loop?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

theyocarea said:


> I believe the person you talked to is confused about your questions. I'm willing to bet the ppv's will be live, that would make zero sense for the WWE to sell the network like crazy only so people can watch the ppv's a month later. And here's WWE's press release about wrestlemania being shown live
> 
> http://corporate.wwe.com/news/2014/2014_02_19.jsp
> 
> ...


Re-Read the conversation, we all know it's live on the network also, everyone knows that, I mentioned about the PPV's being live on the network and then being on the On Demand after 30 days, she confirmed that this applies to PPV's also on the 'On Demand' section, not just Raw, Smackdown and Main Event, read it back again 

I know what you mean though but it was a pretty clear conversation really her confirming that this also applies to PPV's, as I mentioned earlier, I think this is silly when they have this live on the network but she said it's probably to do with a marketing strategy of them not wanting to decrease the PPV value.

-----

Me: Right, so will the 30 day thing not effect PPV's, do PPV's go on the next day after they've aired live on the Network in the On Demand section?

Ismael Hadjula: It also applies on PPVs but we dont have any reason why. I assume it might be a strategy to not decrease the market value of the PPV episodes. 

-----

I think that was pretty straight forward to be honest, no confusion.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

I understand the tv rights so tv can't be on the network right away but PPVS? WWE is already undercutting the PPV providers by charging much less for the product. Unless they legally can't...


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

So is it 60 up front or 10 dollars a month from the start?


----------



## theyocarea (Jun 12, 2009)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Re-Read the conversation, we all know it's live on the network also, everyone knows that, I mentioned about the PPV's being live on the network and then being on the On Demand after 30 days, she confirmed that this applies to PPV's also on the 'On Demand' section, not just Raw, Smackdown and Main Event, read it back again
> 
> I know what you mean though but it was a pretty clear conversation really her confirming that this also applies to PPV's, as I mentioned earlier, I think this is silly when they have this live on the network but she said it's probably to do with a marketing strategy of them not wanting to decrease the PPV value.
> 
> ...


I did mis-read that, my apologies and thanks for the info.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Lazyking said:


> I understand the tv rights so tv can't be on the network right away but PPVS? WWE is already undercutting the PPV providers by charging much less for the product. Unless they legally can't...


I know, they can air it on the network but according to that conversation PPV's also have this 30 day thing applied to them, it's silly, maybe it's something to do with PPV's still being available on these places and showing repeats after, it's strange I know, if that person got it wrong who I was speaking to it was pretty stupid really because when you read exactly what he/she said, they confirmed this applies to PPV's and they don't have a reason why, presuming it's to do with not decreasing the PPV value, the regular shows (Raw, SD and Main Event) are obviously because of the TV company thing.

I guess the only way we'll know for sure, 100% is after Wrestlemania 30, if it goes up on the network the next day (as we all suspect and believe it should), then obviously this person has clearly informed me wrong and they need to re-evaluate or re-educate the people they have working at the network because they are pretty much just making things up themselves then, which would be ridiculous lol

Well, I only tried to get a few definitive answers the best I could anyway, at least I have definitely had it confirmed that it's not down to Hulu Plus being a reason, the whole UK priority thing and the 30 days thing in general, but yeah, it's all a bit confusing really.

Like I say, the best thing will be to see what happens after Wrestlemania 30, if that turns up on the network the next day as we suspect, then we know from this experience that their staff obviously just make things up.

The question was clear, the answer was clear, it's just a case of if the answer was a lie or not really I guess 

He/she did seem clear with the answer, so if it is a case of legally not being able to, you may be right there, but he/she seemed pretty certain there with the reply and the question.

I hope it's helped anyway, as that is what I intended to do here by going into the chat to talk to them.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

theyocarea said:


> I did mis-read that, my apologies and thanks for the info.


No worries, unless they have made that answer up, the conversation was very clear as was the answer they gave, so ya know, I guess the real answer will be the day after Wrestlemania lol 

But yeah, apparently according to this WWE Network staff, the same thing applies to PPV's which is silly in my opinion, bare in mind they air live on there also, but I dunno, WWE logic I guess and they probably have their reasons.


----------



## PhantomLordBWH (Dec 18, 2012)

I know that the person in that chat said the 30 day thing applies to PPVs... but it doesn't. It's right on wwe.com on the Network FAQ. PPVs are immediately available On Demand.


----------



## theyocarea (Jun 12, 2009)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> No worries, unless they have made that answer up, the conversation was very clear as was the answer they gave, so ya know, I guess the real answer will be the day after Wrestlemania lol
> 
> But yeah, apparently according to this WWE Network staff, the same thing applies to PPV's which is silly in my opinion, bare in mind they air live on there also, but I dunno, WWE logic I guess and they probably have their reasons.


Yeah it will just suck like you said for people in weird time zones or just people that are not around during the time it's on live, rather it be work or whatever. Hopefully he is wrong and the day after wrestlemania we can watch it on demand, I sure hope so at least.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

PPV starting with Mania will not wait 30 days it will go right on demand


in FAQ section.. "All programming that premieres on WWE Network, including WWE Pay-Per-View events, immediately becomes available in WWE Network's extensive video-on-demand library."


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

Plus I spoke to chat support earlier who confirmed that as well


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Damnit Ismael you had one job!


----------



## theyocarea (Jun 12, 2009)

PhantomLordBWH said:


> I know that the person in that chat said the 30 day thing applies to PPVs... but it doesn't. It's right on wwe.com on the Network FAQ. PPVs are immediately available On Demand.


Yeah I just found it too, 

If you search in the network faq pay per view 

one of the options is this 

"What happens if I miss a Pay-Per-View event on WWE Network? "

and when you click on it it gives you this 

"All programming that premieres on WWE Network, including WWE Pay-Per-View events, immediately becomes available in WWE Network's extensive video-on-demand library."


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

PhantomLordBWH said:


> I know that the person in that chat said the 30 day thing applies to PPVs... but it doesn't. It's right on wwe.com on the Network FAQ. PPVs are immediately available On Demand.


This is fucked up, because the question on WWE Network FAQ's is :

Q : Is all programming that premieres on WWE Network also available on-demand?

A : Yes, all programming that premieres on WWE Network immediately becomes available in its extensive video-on-demand library.

Yet, they're saying in another section that Raw and Smackdown have this 30 day thing, so not all programming does become available then in the on-demand section does it? I know they don't premier on the network but is this talking about the SHOWS that premier on the network (IE Legends House, Countdown etc..) or does this include PPV's, because PPV's also premier elsewhere too, not just the network.

They need to make things more clear here cause it just seems to be getting worse, no wonder you US people are getting frustrated.


----------



## Shady_Jake (Feb 28, 2010)

God damn... I wish they'd fix the Xbox 360 issues soon!


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> This is fucked up, because the question on WWE Network FAQ's is :
> 
> Q : Is all programming that premieres on WWE Network also available on-demand?
> 
> ...


Raw and SD don't air live on the network that is why


----------



## theyocarea (Jun 12, 2009)

Shady_Jake said:


> God damn... I wish they'd fix the Xbox 360 issues soon!


Hell yeah to that, that is what is already connected to my tv, not my laptop. I'm sure this will be fixed soon, but I sure would like it now, hell I'd like it to work in any fashion, I had it working great the first day on one laptop but now nothing on any laptop.

I'm hoping the next few days all this gets sorted out and I can watch what I'm paying for.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

theyocarea said:


> Yeah it will just suck like you said for people in weird time zones or just people that are not around during the time it's on live, rather it be work or whatever. Hopefully he is wrong and the day after wrestlemania we can watch it on demand, I sure hope so at least.


Yep, WWE need to get their shit together, I mean, anyone who reads that conversation can see exactly how clear the question was and how clear and in detail the answer was I was given by the representative of the network/company there, again, I'm starting to understand why you US people are getting so frustrated with things here, it's not a good look.



Osize10 said:


> Damnit Ismael you had one job!


Yeah, well wait until Vince finds out, I'm gonna give him a call before they have that coffee lol


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

iamloco724 said:


> Raw and SD don't air live on the network that is why


I know, I meant to type that before I submitted it (I edited it before I saw your response), that was my bad.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Look at this part of the conversation :

-----

Me: Right, so will the 30 day thing not effect PPV's, do PPV's go on the next day after they've aired live on the Network in the On Demand section?

Ismael Hadjula: It also applies on PPVs but we dont have any reason why. I assume it might be a strategy to not decrease the market value of the PPV episodes. 

-----

Please tell me if I'm wrong but how clear is that (that's clear enough right??? Or is it me here??), and then how opposing other information is, if Ismael has blatantly said that then Ismael and Vince need to have a chat, and Ismael maybe you will soon be hearing ... 







I guess as I say we'll have to see what happens after Wrestlemania, my guess is actually what I suspected initially as we all did, and Ismael has basically just made that up there, but how bad is that if that is the case?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I just hope they fix these issues soon because it's really annoying.

I go to a show/PPV and it won't play, if it does play then it'll eventually pause/freeze within a minute or few minutes, if it does play and doesn't freeze, as soon as I try skipping ahead to a certain part of the PPV, it never plays ever again, which is probably the most annoying issue as I'm probably not going to watch some of these PPVs in their entirety. Not to mention the Xbox 360 issue.

I can wait until they fix it but my excitement to watch all of these PPVs keeps making me frustrated and impatient, that's all.


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

will they ever be putting EVERY RAW SMACKDOWN NITRO AND ECW Episode on there in the future?????????????????????? can anyone confirm that for me that they will in the future?


btw is anyone else having issues with the videos like some of them won't play it just stays in the wheel and doesn't play for some reason. some play. some don't. It's fucking wack.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

So, How much really is censored? I know the ECW stuff and and Kat showing her tits at Armageddon 1999, but anything else? 
Also I though we were going to have an advisory for Benoit stuff, Didn't see any on WM XX and Royal Rumble 2004 (Atleast Not yet).
Edit: Going through Royal Rumble 2004, it seems they cut stuff from it with Benoit, and the cuts they did make no sense at all...


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i don't have much trouble getting them to start, but ppvs don't work if u wanna fast forward through anything, screen just stays black. i'd say the picture quality is about 80% as good as it would be watching it on cable. what do u guys think? it's good, but a little disappointing.


----------



## tomjh (Jan 19, 2011)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Just wondering, is anybody watching this on PS3? I'm guessing all the old footage is square with the black lines down the side, if so, is there a way to stretch the screen to a widescreen view on your TV? (I know with Netflix on the Xbox you could do this, but not on Netflix with the PS3 for some reason).


For the love of ___why the hell would you want to do that????

:bosh


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

tomjh said:


> For the love of ___why the hell would you want to do that????
> 
> :bosh


Not going to look up the original post. Yes, most TV's have 3 options, Normal(with the black lines left and right), Fill(which will stretch the image to the extents of the screen, but it will distort), and Full(which zooms in and will cut off the top and bottom of the image while not distorting the image. Consult your remote and/or TV manual(google your TV brand/model number).


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> This is fucked up, because the question on WWE Network FAQ's is :
> 
> Q : Is all programming that premieres on WWE Network also available on-demand?
> 
> ...


RAW and Smackdown do not premiere and are not shown on the WWE Network. They premiere and air on the USA Channel and Syfy, respectively. They're referring specifically to WWE Network Shows like Legends House.


----------



## tomjh (Jan 19, 2011)

tailhook said:


> Not going to look up the original post. Yes, most TV's have 3 options, Normal(with the black lines left and right), Fill(which will stretch the image to the extents of the screen, but it will distort), and Full(which zooms in and will cut off the top and bottom of the image while not distorting the image. Consult your remote and/or TV manual(google your TV brand/model number).


I have no idea why you would want to do either of the 2 latter options....


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Look at this part of the conversation :
> 
> -----
> 
> ...


I would imagine it would be so that people can't hold off until near the end of a monthly cycle, sign up, and then grab the two ppv's back to back. They want the WM cycle(where WM is the most recent PPV) to end and say Extreme Rules to start, before making WM available on-demand. I would suggest they make it available for at least the first day of, so that people who missed it can still watch.. then go 30 day embargo.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

tomjh said:


> I have no idea why you would want to do either of the 2 latter options....


On this content? Me either. Some people prefer the Fill for SD content on SD output and can't really tell the difference while not having the annoyance of the black bars.

But if you have basic cable, for a SD output with a 16:9 ratio formatting, they'll black out all 4 edges, and when you use Full it'll give a somewhat proper image at the screen extents. Its godly for that. For those of us that still only have true HD for the broadcast networks.


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

Is anyone else having issues with the on demand streaming on Roku? Two full day's now and still issues with trying to play on demand content my gosh this launch has been a disaster so far.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

AttitudeEraMark4Life said:


> Is anyone else having issues with the on demand streaming on Roku? Two full day's now and still issues with trying to play on demand content my gosh this launch has been a disaster so far.


Many people have been having issues. I assume they're trying to fix it.

Although a part of me doubts it as it's still not working well. Last time I used it was a couple hours ago but still.


----------



## tomjh (Jan 19, 2011)

tailhook said:


> I would imagine it would be so that people can't hold off until near the end of a monthly cycle, sign up, and then grab the two ppv's back to back. They want the WM cycle(where WM is the most recent PPV) to end and say Extreme Rules to start, before making WM available on-demand. I would suggest they make it available for at least the first day of, so that people who missed it can still watch.. then go 30 day embargo.


You have a six month commitment anyway so you have already paid $60.

It's quite clearly stated that the PPVs will be premiered on the network and go into the vault immediately afterwards.

Elimination Chamber is going on 30 days afterwards because it was still a regular PPV on tv (even though several networks dropped it). They had to honour those contracts and not give the same product away for 10 bucks when other networks have it for $60.

RAW and Smackdown are not premiering on the network and appear 30 days afterwards. This is to honour TV deals. They make a fortune out of their TV deals, and this money comes from the ads that go on during the show. If they had this on the network they would lose ratings for the tv shows and ad revenue would significantly decrease. They then might not even get a tv deal renewed.

This network is not really changing TV at all in the short term. Some complete and utter bastard from hell managed to persuade people that you have to PAY for cable tv AND watch advertising. WWE make too much money from TV deals to simply throw them away. Internet advertising does not generate the same as TV ads. A lot of media content companies who have tried internet advertising have had to give up or alienate customers for the lack of advert content and thus constant repetition of the same ads over and over again. This will change in the long term but not any time soon.

The network is simply a vault of old content packaged together with the PPVs. It is not a replacement for TV. Bandwidth capping, throttling, latency issues, blurry unresponsive streams just leave people disappointed. The average internet speed in the USA is LESS THAN 2mbps. This is not good enough for full HD streaming. The ideas are good, and the technology is available but the infrastructure is way way off.


----------



## KidCharlamagne (Apr 18, 2008)

So it's currently taking me 30 minutes to get through the promo for Bryan orton hell in a cell and I'm about to put a bullet through my fucking head.


----------



## KidCharlamagne (Apr 18, 2008)

God, and cena orton tlc is a fucking breeze from a streaming pov. LOL wwe wonder why the fuck that is


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

KidCharlamagne said:


> God, and cena orton tlc is a fucking breeze from a streaming pov. LOL wwe wonder why the fuck that is


Can't have lag while watching the BIGGEST MATCH IN WWE HISTORY :vince


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

Everything seems to be working great now. I successfully watched Starcade '83 without any problems on my PS3 and now I am going to bed.


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

The guy who asked about how long the trial week offer is gonna last. In my opinion it's gonna be just for this week because at the end of the day everybody will try to get free trial on HOF/WM week and WWE will not let anybody get the biggest show of the year for free. The easiest thing is to wait until Monday and to see if the offer still exist.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

I have suggested to the help to upload every Triple H DVD put out, Every Monday Night Raw, Every Smackdown and Nitro episodes, The Edge and Randy Orton DVD as well. What else should I suggest to them that they upload to the network?


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> I have suggested to the help to upload every Triple H DVD put out, Every Monday Night Raw, Every Smackdown and Nitro episodes, The Edge and Randy Orton DVD as well. What else should I suggest to them that they upload to the network?


Most of their DVDs are really good btw. I will be interested in any WCW DVDs because I never watched documentary from them.

I don't know if they have the rights for "Bret Hart: Wrestling with shadows" DVD but the whole documentary was so good. It's a shame that these days you can't find it with a good quality.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

PGSucks said:


> Can't have lag while watching the BIGGEST MATCH IN WWE HISTORY :vince


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I did quote a load of posts but fuck that.

There is a 7 day free trial with the WWe Network. BUT it only runs from Monday to Monday. 

For example, if you sign up today, you will get it for free till Monday and then you will be charged unless you cancel it before then. 

The free trial ends Monday regardless of when you sign up. 

To the people that are saying they aren't on the free trial and have been charged already. What the fudck were you thinking?

---

I use a DNS on my ipad air and haven't had a single problem streaming.


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

I managed to get a couple short PPV matches (albeit with plenty of lag) on demand. I also watched the NXT video on live and I got to see the Cesaro vs. Sami Zayn 2 out of 3 falls match so that has taken care of my wrestling fix. I realize I got a bit overheated in my post last night. It was just so frustrating to have an entire evening with nothing to do and I decide to indulge in WWE Network only for it not to work. I was unfamiliar with how this really works so I didn't know what to expect. I hope this all gets worked out as this network has serious potential. Naturally, with it being WWE I am a bit skeptical. Hopefully this will live up to what it should be...eventually.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Guess what I just watched with ZERO fucking lag and freezing? THAT'S RIGHT, BITCHES. :mark:

I also skipped to the Jericho/Christian match (obviously) and it played as soon as I skipped to it. The first time It's worked perfectly. Gonna test out WM 22.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I now know what other issues people were having.

It's doing a bit better than it was yesterday, but I notice that the video kinda flashes random frames/parts of the matches.. do you guys know what I'm referencing to? Plus it'll skip a few seconds or so of a match. For example I was watching MITB ladder match from WM 22 and I was about to see RVD do the rolling thunder onto Shelton Benjamin who was on the ladder, and as soon as he was about to run into the ropes to go into the Rolling Thunder, it skips to after he already did it. And it's been doing that quite a bit. So those two issues have been consistently happening and I don't really get why. It's fine though, just a little caught off guard and annoyed at it and hopefully they fix it soon.

It actually did that once during the Jericho/Christian match but it only happened once and it didn't happen during any epic moments so I didn't complain. Just ruins the enjoyment a ton.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Ledg said:


> Most of their DVDs are really good btw. I will be interested in any WCW DVDs because I never watched documentary from them.
> 
> I don't know if they have the rights for "Bret Hart: Wrestling with shadows" DVD but the whole documentary was so good. It's a shame that these days you can't find it with a good quality.


They only ever did one documentary on WCW and it was a fucking factual mess. They don't own the rights to Wrestling With Shadows it was done outside of the WWF.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> I have suggested to the help to upload every Triple H DVD put out, Every Monday Night Raw, Every Smackdown and Nitro episodes, The Edge and Randy Orton DVD as well. What else should I suggest to them that they upload to the network?


They were meant to have 50 up on Monday. They only ever did one true HHH documentary and that was Thy Kingdom Come. The rest were really match collections


----------



## jlusk99 (Jan 10, 2014)

So now the PPVs start for me right away, and play flawlessly for the first 20, 30, even 45 minutes to an hour. Then they randomly start freezing for 30 seconds to 3 or 4 minutes at a time and will play for about 10 seconds in an endless loop, which pretty much makes the thing unwatchable and insanely infuriating. I even tried pausing it for about 5 minutes once to let it 'catch up' and it didn't help at all.

Still hope they add A LOT more material because as of now having the PPVs is great but there is hardly anything else on there. 

At least we have had some progress, but I don't understand the lagging on every damn video I play, and I have a very fast connection.


----------



## RealManRegal (Dec 11, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> I now know what other issues people were having.
> 
> It's doing a bit better than it was yesterday, but I notice that the video kinda flashes random frames/parts of the matches.. do you guys know what I'm referencing to? Plus it'll skip a few seconds or so of a match. For example I was watching MITB ladder match from WM 22 and I was about to see RVD do the rolling thunder onto Shelton Benjamin who was on the ladder, and as soon as he was about to run into the ropes to go into the Rolling Thunder, it skips to after he already did it. And it's been doing that quite a bit. So those two issues have been consistently happening and I don't really get why. It's fine though, just a little caught off guard and annoyed at it and hopefully they fix it soon.
> 
> It actually did that once during the Jericho/Christian match but it only happened once and it didn't happen during any epic moments so I didn't complain. Just ruins the enjoyment a ton.


Yeah the skipping thing was happening for me too when I was trying to watch Armageddon 99, seemed to be randomly jumping ahead 20-30 secs so I stopped watching it. Immediately afterwards I watched the new Countdown and This is NXT shows on demand and they were fine, though the stream did start getting a little choppy during the Sami Zayn/Cesaro match.

Live streaming has been pretty much perfect since yesterday - loads up instantly at HD quality with zero lag; I had it running in the background for 3-4 hours while I worked yesterday afternoon and I've been doing the same for the last couple of hours too.

If the demand has really been far higher than they expected they do seem to be sorting things out fairly quickly


----------



## chromal (Feb 25, 2014)

Still terrible for me on my Google nexus, ps3, and android phone using att uverse , 4g signal, and works t3. Day 3 now and no better, come on wwe.


----------



## Wrestling is Life (Sep 24, 2004)

I think part of the issue is the size of the PPVs - I can watch the first hour or so without issue and then inevitably start getting lag. And then if I try to skip ahead it never loads. Perhaps separating PPVs into shorter chapters (2 or 3) would help this issue.


----------



## brianh28 (Jun 7, 2006)

AttitudeEraMark4Life said:


> Is anyone else having issues with the on demand streaming on Roku? Two full day's now and still issues with trying to play on demand content my gosh this launch has been a disaster so far.


Roku 2 user have had the same problem from the start.


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

Still can't get any video to even start playing. The "TV PG" or "TV 14" plays immediately and then nothing. Good thing they have the 7 day free trial and after that it looks I'm done with that thing.


----------



## EntertheSandman (Jun 8, 2006)

Like others I can get through the first 30-45 mins on SOME ppvs others I can't get through first 10 mins without it locking up/buffering and never loading back up. Was hoping they'd have it fixed by now.


----------



## epbbi (Feb 24, 2014)

Still no Royal Rumble 2014. Today is day 31.


----------



## IHateKofiKingston (Dec 17, 2012)

Good lawd I wish I could get through a PPV without it freezing.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

any information on when updates will occur? Obviously I know there are issues at the minute but any info on how often wwe will update the site with new content?

Also anyone notice if you go to the full ppv list, they are now missing loads of wwe ppvs?


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

Looks like they have taken off the troublesome on demand ppv's

Only left on those which they think, they will put on the others when they are fixed then?

Saying that even the ones left there are problems with


----------



## EntertheSandman (Jun 8, 2006)

IHateKofiKingston said:


> Good lawd I wish I could get through a PPV without it freezing.


Me and you both...I'm at work and SUPER fast servers and I've gotten through 20 mins of ECW Guilty as Charged 99 and it started buffering...very frustrating.


----------



## chromal (Feb 25, 2014)

EntertheSandman said:


> Me and you both...I'm at work and SUPER fast servers and I've gotten through 20 mins of ECW Guilty as Charged 99 and it started buffering...very frustrating.


Yeah same, I'm on either a T1/T3 at work and I don't even get that far. It's so crazy how the live feed is absolutely perfect, then the on demand is just the complete opposite. I'm worried they won't be able to find a fix for it. It's still technically worth it to have it just for the PPV's each month, but I want to watch old stuff while at work as well the most.


----------



## gladdyontherise (Jan 12, 2010)

Tried to watch Armageddon 2002, it freezes literally every 15 seconds.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Been able to skip to Hogan/Warrior today with no lag.


----------



## IHateKofiKingston (Dec 17, 2012)

Macho Man: "SOMEBODY GET ME A MIC BEFORE I TIP THE RING OVER"


lmfao


----------



## EntertheSandman (Jun 8, 2006)

chromal said:


> Yeah same, I'm on either a T1/T3 at work and I don't even get that far. It's so crazy how the live feed is absolutely perfect, then the on demand is just the complete opposite. I'm worried they won't be able to find a fix for it. It's still technically worth it to have it just for the PPV's each month, but I want to watch old stuff while at work as well the most.


I'm with ya. I got this mainly for the old stuff, b/c I'm not a HUGE fan of today's wrestling. I'm sure it will be worked out as more and more folks watch the videos, I just hope it happens sooner rather than later.


----------



## coffeeman (Mar 29, 2007)

Yes! Just logged on my ps3 and wcw ppvs ARN'T lagging!!!! I knew it'd just take a couple days to get things squared away. I thought it was interesting that wwe tv never lagged even when you watched future programing (wm 17).


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

I am having skip issues in matches.. at least in that one, commentary would stay, then it would skip ahead like 30 secs. Annoying but minor issue considering you can go back over it and the lag isn't there anymore.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

FINALLY!!!!! Last night it started working slightly better. This morning it's rockin and rollin. Very happy with the product now.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

This network is a continuing work in progress. I didn't flip out cause it's launch week and the 'Live' stream was working great.


----------



## EntertheSandman (Jun 8, 2006)

coffeeman said:


> Yes! Just logged on my ps3 and wcw ppvs ARN'T lagging!!!! I knew it'd just take a couple days to get things squared away. I thought it was interesting that wwe tv never lagged even when you watched future programing (wm 17).


How far are you into the ppv? I've gotten 30-45 mins and then the lag started.


----------



## chromal (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm wondering how it's working for you guys on the PS3.. I was trying it about an hour ago and was watching the last raw in 2013 with CM Punk starting the show and it lagged every 2-3 seconds. Finally after about 10 minutes it just went back to the selection screen. Fast forwarding on Android / Tablet makes it lag bad and not buffer out the low resolution, it just stays on the lowest resolution possible.


----------



## gstyle (Feb 16, 2013)

I was just wondering if anyone knows how many people have bought the WWE Network since the launch date?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

gstyle said:


> I was just wondering if anyone knows how many people have bought the WWE Network since the launch date?


Don't think(I don't know) that they've released that data yet. I imagine the first 6 months will go well for WWE. They'll at least break even. They need to worry about the second 6 months. They've gotta either improve the current product, or improve the programming to keep people around for the second round of subscriptions.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Anybody have an update about the 360? last night I wasn't able to log in.


----------



## Joker King (Feb 21, 2014)

gstyle said:


> I was just wondering if anyone knows how many people have bought the WWE Network since the launch date?


420K subscribers speculated at this point.


----------



## Fizban (Oct 8, 2013)

old school raw from last month is unedited on the Network "Its PG Jake... Its PG"


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

Retro Raw from the beginning, episode no.2 (Mr Perfect, Flair, Savage, Hart :mark, took a while to buffer but seems smooth now.


----------



## epbbi (Feb 24, 2014)

chromal said:


> Yeah same, I'm on either a T1/T3 at work and I don't even get that far.


Do you even know what a T-1 is? It's about 30 times SLOWER than average Comcast home service.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Don't think(I don't know) that they've released that data yet. I imagine the first 6 months will go well for WWE. They'll at least break even. They need to worry about the second 6 months. They've gotta either improve the current product, or improve the programming to keep people around for the second round of subscriptions.


Not necessarily. I mean the current product will have a small infulence but in six months or at least in a year, the Network should roll out officially in other countries that will likely even the stateside loss from sub period to sub period.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

lol @ them airing Survivor Series 2012 live next (and like other time today). They couldn't find anything better to air live than that?


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

JY57 said:


> lol @ them airing Survivor Series 2012 live next (and like other time today). They coulddon't find anything better to air live than that?


I do find it odd that the only PPVs they've aired 'live' are ones from past 12-18 months, surely they could've begun with better PPVs?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Old_Skool said:


> I do find it odd that the only PPVs they've aired 'live' are ones from past 12-18 months, surely they could've begun with better PPVs?


they aired Wrestlemania 1 live on Monday (I watched it on demand yesterday with no problems).


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

Must've missed that, still find it odd with the first couple of RAWs with the 'ring girls' marching around holding up signs for no other reason as far as I can see other than so Vinnie Mac can perve at them.

One thing missing after having a quick look is it'd be nice to show the card for a PPV you're looking at, but am sure that'll come eventually.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

Today's the first day that everything's worked like a champ. Had WCW Bash at the Beach '98 going while working without a hitch. PS3 was fine this morning between the live and on demand. The iphone and ipads have both been awesome. Was able to skip from match to match on the PS3 for a different PPV without a hitch. No lag whatsoever, anywhere. 

Still can't access it on the Chrome broser (even after uninstalling and reinstalling it) but it works perfectly on Firefox...so good enough. Everything comes up fast and buffers into HD quickly. It's worked like a dream today.

I hope I didn't just jinx myself. :$


----------



## foodzombie (Jul 11, 2013)

just managed to watch unforgiven 2001 all the way through with no random pausing and locking up and at good quality, yet last night it kept stopping after around 10 seconds and crashed firefox (Y)


----------



## EntertheSandman (Jun 8, 2006)

YouThinkUKnowMe said:


> Today's the first day that everything's worked like a champ. Had WCW Bash at the Beach '98 going while working without a hitch. PS3 was fine this morning between the live and on demand. The iphone and ipads have both been awesome. Was able to skip from match to match on the PS3 for a different PPV without a hitch. No lag whatsoever, anywhere.
> 
> Still can't access it on the Chrome broser (even after uninstalling and reinstalling it) but it works perfectly on Firefox...so good enough. Everything comes up fast and buffers into HD quickly. It's worked like a dream today.
> 
> I hope I didn't just jinx myself. :$


Seems to be working for some, not all. You are one of the lucky ones.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Still no luck for me on the PS3, Mac works well with OnDemand but does not Stream the live stuff


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Here's something --

Don't know if it's just me, but on my iPhone app, everything from King Of The Ring 1998 until No Mercy 2003 is not there, unless I select the specific year inbetween those on the all PPV's screen.


----------



## adamsemo75 (Feb 24, 2014)

still no love from the network for the xbox 360


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

YouThinkUKnowMe said:


> Still can't access it on the Chrome broser but it works perfectly on Firefox


doing the exact opposite for me.


----------



## brianh28 (Jun 7, 2006)

Vod still not working on my roku 2. :$


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

I hope they correct everything by Wrestlemania, seriously. I might have to end up ordering Wrestlemania on Charter (if they will even carry it) because, I do not want my shit crashing halfway through Bryan/HHH


----------



## brianh28 (Jun 7, 2006)

Hag said:


> I hope they correct everything by Wrestlemania, seriously. I might have to end up ordering Wrestlemania on Charter (if they will even carry it) because, I do not want my shit crashing halfway through Bryan/HHH


I hope so too. Was really looking forward to watching some old ppvs but now im just hoping mania works in April. Also i have to work Thursday so will miss Nxt so i hope that the vod is working by then so i can catch it the next day.


----------



## eskymi (Feb 24, 2014)

Hag said:


> I hope they correct everything by Wrestlemania, seriously. I might have to end up ordering Wrestlemania on Charter (if they will even carry it) because, I do not want my shit crashing halfway through Bryan/HHH


The best part for me is if I start wathcing WM and it crashes, then I'll watch the Simpsons or something and watch WM the next day at work.


----------



## brianh28 (Jun 7, 2006)

eskymi said:


> The best part for me is if I start wathcing WM and it crashes, then I'll watch the Simpsons or something and watch WM the next day at work.


Yeah if vod is working. My only positive is i have experienced no issues with the streaming so i hope on the night of April 6 that still holds true.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Guys...dont think many have answered here about this...but

Once the ppv's finish., will they immediately show a replay incase we miss it?!?!?


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

Just a note about April 6...



> F4Wonline.com reports that people within WWE close to the Network note that if you want to watch WrestleMania XXX, you should sign-up for the Network long before the day of the show because things will be hectic that day.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Chan Hung said:


> Guys...dont think many have answered here about this...but
> 
> Once the ppv's finish., will they immediately show a replay incase we miss it?!?!?


If on the network like Wrestlemania 30 it will be placed on the network immediately if in the case of Royal Rumble 2014 and Elimination Chamber 2014...who knows.


----------



## KPnDC (Mar 6, 2007)

Finally got OnDemand to work. I'm stream WM17. It's the only thing that would work for me. lol


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

Have they said anything about getting signed on to the 360? I continue to get unrecognized user name or password when I'm 100% sure it's right. Any idea when this will be resolved?


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

It's so hit and miss for me, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't I could stream archived footage on day 1 but not anymore, now the live streaming is acting up. 

Just hoping it works on Thursday for the NXT live show. I'll cancel after that and spend the money on a membership on this forum instead.


----------



## epbbi (Feb 24, 2014)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> If on the network like Wrestlemania 30 it will be placed on the network immediately if in the case of Royal Rumble 2014 and Elimination Chamber 2014...who knows.


Some people speculated 30 days. Today is day 31 since Royal Rumble and it's still not there.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

epbbi said:


> Some people speculated 30 days. Today is day 31 since Royal Rumble and it's still not there.


that's why I wrote who knows it's WWE property when they want to release they will.


----------



## ces4r87 (Apr 25, 2006)

is it just me or are a lot of the ppvs gone now


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

ces4r87 said:


> is it just me or are a lot of the ppvs gone now


Not just you, seems like half have dissapeared, especially between 1999-2005


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

ces4r87 said:


> is it just me or are a lot of the ppvs gone now





CM Dell said:


> Not just you, seems like half have dissapeared, especially between 1999-2005


What are you gentleman watching on because on my phone all ppvs appear to be listed.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm seeing the same amount of PPV's as the last two days.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> What are you gentleman watching on because on my phone all ppvs appear to be listed.


Just watching on PC, via firefox browser.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

YouThinkUKnowMe said:


> I'm seeing the same amount of PPV's as the last two days.


Me 2 everything still seems to be there on my end.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Check it out, tons missing around this time.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

CM Dell said:


> Just watching on PC, via firefox browser.


Ok so I checked through Chrome and see that all ppvs from 1999 to 2005 are listed it might be an issue with firefox users.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

CM Dell said:


> Check it out, tons missing around this time.


did you check via the year of the events listed.


----------



## theyocarea (Jun 12, 2009)

Funny thing is there were a hell of a lot more ppv's on day one, but less now, but I'll be patient with that as well. At least I'm once again able to watch the on demand. I've been watching last years mania and have skipped through it with no problems and no freezing yet, I had constant freezing in the early morning. Having my laptop hooked through my tv with hdmi is great but I'm still waiting for the Xbox fix. Oh and mine wouldn't load up on Firefox I've been using internet explorer.


----------



## eskymi (Feb 24, 2014)

I search each year and see all the PPVS...1989-??? there are 4, but in 2004-2005-2006 there are 12-13...someone posted they didn't have several on the site, but I see Insurrexion from the UK and many others that were on the list of those not on the site.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Parental Controls? By default they're on.. but I don't believe they've been working. Maybe they work in some browsers but not others. Using IE11 and also see everything.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

By the way, I know it was never confirmed that every RAW and Smackdown would be on the Network...but really, isn't the point of the Network having the entire archive online? That was the main selling point to me. Watching all the RAW's from the invasion angle in order etc. 

and in the Network launch conference, they definitely said "over 100,000 hours of digitalised content" well where is all that content?


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

All those pay per views there..listed on my iphone and ipad.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

CM Dell said:


> By the way, I know it was never confirmed that every RAW and Smackdown would be on the Network...but really, isn't the point of the Network having the entire archive online? That was the main selling point to me. Watching all the RAW's from the invasion angle in order etc.
> *
> and in the Network launch conference, they definitely said "over 100,000 hours of digitalised content" well where is all that content?*


You can count all the ppv hours as well as RAWS and SmackDowns, the old school stuff, the original content its there if you read for it.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

anyone know where alot of the ppv's have disappeared to?


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

CM Dell said:


> By the way, I know it was never confirmed that every RAW and Smackdown would be on the Network...but really, isn't the point of the Network having the entire archive online? That was the main selling point to me. Watching all the RAW's from the invasion angle in order etc.
> 
> and in the Network launch conference, they definitely said "over 100,000 hours of digitalised content" well where is all that content?


No they never said every Raw and Smackdown would be online. Only PPVS. The point of the network is giving you all the ppvs and the live content with all the ppvs bringing in major profit for the company.

They said that 1500 hours would be online at launch. Not 100, 000.


----------



## eskymi (Feb 24, 2014)

Lazyking said:


> No they never said every Raw and Smackdown would be online. Only PPVS. The point of the network is giving you all the ppvs and the live content with all the ppvs bringing in major profit for the company.
> 
> They said that 1500 hours would be online at launch. Not 100, 000.


You are correct. I guess people don't listen or pay attention.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

One day later and still nothing works. On another note, I noticed their use of Benoit on the PPV covers.

For Royal Rumble 2001, they've replaced his head with Ron Simmons although the rest of the body remains the same. You can even see the contrast in their skin color, lol. Here's the pic in large size: (Benoit is originally behind Kurt Angle and between Bradshaw & Undertaker. Google the original cover to notice the difference.)



Spoiler: RR01















*They've cropped the Survivor Series 2004 artwork in half so that the bottom part which features a caricature version of Benoit is not visible.

*He can be seen on the SummerSlam 2004 cover, however. He's laying on the mat and takes a frog splash from Eddie Guerrero.



Spoiler: SS04


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

So the Network is a scam?


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Lazyking said:


> No they never said every Raw and Smackdown would be online. Only PPVS. The point of the network is giving you all the ppvs and the live content with all the ppvs bringing in major profit for the company.
> 
> They said that 1500 hours would be online at launch. Not 100, 000.


Yeah at launch I know they said 1500 hours, but in the launch conference it came across the screen, 100,000 hours, that is what had my hopes up for every RAW/Smackdown.










this right here ^



eskymi said:


> You are correct. I guess people don't listen or pay attention.


I do pay attention mate, perhaps you don't read. I said I_ know they never said every RAW and Smackdown was online_, but seeing 100,000 hours at the launch conference gave me that impression.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

hardysno1fan said:


> So the Network is a scam?



who told you that? You appear to be the type of fan who just constantly complains. Go away, wwe doesn't want you or your money.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

CM Dell said:


> Yeah at launch I know they said 1500 hours, but in the launch conference it came across the screen, 100,000 hours, that is what had my hopes up for every RAW/Smackdown.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they are going to add alot more. Was 100,000 hours said to be available at launch?


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

The network is not a scam. It has had launch problems. Things that will be fixed. If everyone signed up for the free trial, they can always back out if they want.

A month from now the Network will be rolling and people will love it.

Edit: Cm Dell, that was just a buzz number. Yes they have access to that but I don't see them adding ALL of that to the network. Seriously, that would make anything else they sell obsolete. I'm expecting a rotation of content.

To me, the ppv access sells the network.


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

Sounds like a scam to me. Everyone thought that all past Raws/Smackdowns/ECW's would be on there (eventually) and even Joey Stiles said it. They should have been honest and informed us that it wasn't what we were hoping.

Also I have heard that there are 30 second ads for everything. That is BS.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

gstyle said:


> I was just wondering if anyone knows how many people have bought the WWE Network since the launch date?


0.

You won't have 'bought' the WWE Network until at least March 3rd. Everybody is on the free trial atm.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

hardysno1fan said:


> Sounds like a scam to me. Everyone thought that all past Raws/Smackdowns/ECW's would be on there (eventually) and even Joey Stiles said it. They should have been honest and informed us that it wasn't what we were hoping.
> 
> Also I have heard that there are 30 second ads for everything. That is BS.


Nobody said they would be, you assumed they would. They aren't, if you don't like it then don't pay for it. 

And you assumed wrong on the 30 second ads. Alot of your assumptions seem to be wrong including your assumption the wwe network is a scam.

They will add raw episodes to the network as they go along. The whole archive will never be made available instantly. It's a good business decision to not make everything available at once.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Lazyking said:


> The network is not a scam. It has had launch problems. Things that will be fixed. If everyone signed up for the free trial, they can always back out if they want.
> 
> A month from now the Network will be rolling and people will love it.
> 
> ...


The PPV's do sell the network mate, I am not trying to shit on the network, just saying that 100,000 hours thing really threw me off lol.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

CM Dell said:


> The PPV's do sell the network mate, I am not trying to shit on the network, just saying that 100,000 hours thing really threw me off lol.


BTW has your PPV issue been resolved yet?


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

UPDATE: I finished the episode of RAW I started last night. I was even able to skip to where I left off and continue from there. I had no issues whatsoever. I then decided to watch an Elimination Chamber match from EC 2012. I skipped to the match and made it through the match but then the buffering started. It hasn't been nearly as bad as last night though. Significant progress has been made!


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

WWETopTen said:


> UPDATE: I finished the episode of RAW I started last night. I was even able to skip to where I left off and continue from there. I had no issues whatsoever. I then decided to watch an Elimination Chamber match from EC 2012. I skipped to the match and made it through the match but then the buffering started. It hasn't been nearly as bad as last night though. Significant progress has been made!


See you were all flustered last night and improvements have been made they get this network working slow and steady.


----------



## chromal (Feb 25, 2014)

tailhook said:


> 0.
> 
> You won't have 'bought' the WWE Network until at least March 3rd. Everybody is on the free trial atm.


Incorrect. I'm on full subscription. The system converted me on launch day from trial (It said in my account settings I'd be charged on 03/03/14) to full subscription (It changed to saying I would be billed again on 03/24/14 for $9.99) and now I have a charge of $9.99 on my account. 

Not only that, but you can choose to buy it if you want.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

hardysno1fan said:


> Sounds like a scam to me. Everyone thought that all past Raws/Smackdowns/ECW's would be on there (eventually) and even Joey Stiles said it. They should have been honest and informed us that it wasn't what we were hoping.
> 
> Also I have heard that there are 30 second ads for everything. That is BS.


One, just because everyone expected all the tv on there, doesn't mean it was promised. It wasn't. Joey styles never said that either.

Their are WWE themed ads on the "live stream" channel but NO ads on the ondemand content. Learn your facts.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

they got rid of old school 91 card at msg, what's up with that? was planning on watching that.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

shutupchico said:


> they got rid of old school 91 card at msg, what's up with that? was planning on watching that.


maybe they are fixing issues with it.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> BTW has your PPV issue been resolved yet?


It's hit and miss mate. Sometimes more appear, sometimes less. If I go to individual years, more appear than in the "ALL" list. 

Could be a problem on my end.


----------



## theyocarea (Jun 12, 2009)

It's slowly coming together and its going to be awesome. All the ppv's plus I've been enjoying the old stuff. I watched one that I missed from the past in the WCW where Hogan and savage are a team in this multi-leveled cage, with the floors being a cage, doomsday cage or something. It was definitely weird.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

CM Dell said:


> It's hit and miss mate. Sometimes more appear, sometimes less. If I go to individual years, more appear than in the "ALL" list.
> 
> Could be a problem on my end.


Just stay positive bro it should work itself out.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

hardysno1fan said:


> Sounds like a scam to me. Everyone thought that all past Raws/Smackdowns/ECW's would be on there (eventually) and even Joey Stiles said it. They should have been honest and informed us that it wasn't what we were hoping.
> 
> Also I have heard that there are 30 second ads for everything. That is BS.



The ads are only on the live network and only between programs. Nothing interrupts the actual programming itself.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

hardysno1fan said:


> Sounds like a scam to me. Everyone thought that all past Raws/Smackdowns/ECW's would be on there (eventually) and even Joey Stiles said it. They should have been honest and informed us that it wasn't what we were hoping.
> 
> Also I have heard that there are 30 second ads for everything. That is BS.


Not a scam, but some things have been a little misleading, or maybe many of us (me included) have assumed things also, for example there was the whole Raw and Smackdown going on to the network in the on demand section as soon as it had aired on TV channels, however now we're being told it's 30 days, I read somewhere that certain footage (I think referring to past Raw and Smackdowns) were going on rotation, so rather than them keeping the content there and extending it, they're just changing them round now and again (I don't know how true this is), I've also been mislead very clearly by being told from the WWE Network staff that this 30 day thing also applies to PPV's and was given the reason that it might be a strategy to not decrease the market value of the PPV's (this is exactly what one of the staff said to me), it looks like PPV's do go directly on to the network as they do premier on there also, but I was 100% told that the 30 day thing applies to PPV's as well as Raw, Smackdown and Main Event, which I really don't think it does.

That said, the network is still very good to have, you're not paying much for it but the only problem is, I think this whole 30 day thing in regards to Raw's and Smackdown's being on catch up is going to have many people decide to not bother with the network simply because people liked the idea of the network to be able to catch up when they're not able to watch live (specially in time zones where the shows air at early hours on Sunday and Monday nights), this isn't going to benefit them and no one is going to wait 30 days to watch a Raw that's then 30 days old, they just won't and they'll continue to find other ways to be able to keep up with the product the next day, as they have probably been doing.

The network however, as a wrestling fan is more than worth having but it does look like certain things people are hearing about now is going to seriously put off a lot of their potential customers, who would have no doubt signed up otherwise.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

at around 240P for videos now.

Getting closer and closer to the famed 720p i had a couple of days back.

:lmao at someone calling this a scam. Read the fucking FAQ's, then you'd know.


----------



## gladdyontherise (Jan 12, 2010)

Still having trouble with the PPV's lagging. WCW PPVs aren't as bad as the WWE ones, but still isn't that great.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> Just stay positive bro it should work itself out.


Cheers man (Y)



Numberwang said:


> at around 240P for videos now.
> 
> Getting closer and closer to the famed 720p i had a couple of days back.
> 
> :lmao at someone calling this a scam. Read the fucking FAQ's, then you'd know.


Are you using Unblock-US?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Xbox working for anyone yet?


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Numberwang said:


> at around 240P for videos now.
> 
> Getting closer and closer to the famed 720p i had a couple of days back.
> 
> :lmao at someone calling this a scam. Read the fucking FAQ's, then you'd know.


I also :lmao when someone said it was a scam.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

Was anyone who lives in the UK able to get the Network? Is it possible to get good speed and image quality?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Network has been pretty horrible today. The videos always stop around the 5 min mark, and no matter what I do, they won't continue.


----------



## eskymi (Feb 24, 2014)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Network has been pretty horrible today. The videos always stop around the 5 min mark, and no matter what I do, they won't continue.


Weird how it works cause i have watched Royal Rumble 1989 and it stopped 1 time for about 1 minute then continued.

What I wonder is if it buffers ahead. I know like Netflix it will buffer about 2 or 3 minutes as it plays, but I don't know if WWE ON Demand is just a straight stream or if it buffers so it eliminates slow downs and freezes.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

We should keep pushing them to put up more old raws til they do it.


----------



## chromal (Feb 25, 2014)

I must say it bugs me that there is no counter for how far into a show you are, makes finding a spot that you were at later on a bit tough. Though fast forwarding kinda makes it stuck right now anyways, still would be nice for a counter.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

tailhook said:


> 0.
> 
> You won't have 'bought' the WWE Network until at least March 3rd. Everybody is on the free trial atm.


You're completely incorrect. I've already been billed for my subscription.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

eskymi said:


> Weird how it works cause i have watched Royal Rumble 1989 and it stopped 1 time for about 1 minute then continued.
> 
> What I wonder is if it buffers ahead. I know like Netflix it will buffer about 2 or 3 minutes as it plays, but I don't know if WWE ON Demand is just a straight stream or if it buffers so it eliminates slow downs and freezes.


it seems to buffer to load the window but not the content itself that way.


----------



## epbbi (Feb 24, 2014)

EraOfAwesome said:


> You're completely incorrect. I've already been billed for my subscription.


Your 7-day Free Trial ends on Monday, March 03, 2014, and your paid subscription will begin on Monday, March 03, 2014. The credit/debit card or PayPal account you have on file will be charged $9.99 plus applicable taxes on this date.


----------



## budtoka420 (Feb 13, 2012)

epbbi said:


> Your 7-day Free Trial ends on Monday, March 03, 2014, and your paid subscription will begin on Monday, March 03, 2014. The credit/debit card or PayPal account you have on file will be charged $9.99 plus applicable taxes on this date.


lol i was charged too my bank account shows a $9.99 charge from WWE


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

I still wish they would add nitro episodes to the network


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> I still wish they would add nitro episodes to the network


Who knows that might add them later after they get rid of all of the login troubles on other systems.


----------



## Basel (Apr 2, 2007)

Why does this thread keep saying "Network Error, Please Refresh" on the app?


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: WWE.com: Full list of 400+ PPVs available on Network*



Wrastlemondu said:


> If they got Over The Edge 99, and it's censored/edited the parts of JR speech ect .. then it's safe to say I wouldn't believe anything else WWE puts out when they've marketed it as such.


Welp, that question answered .. Uncensored/Unedited means the opposite on the WWENetwork.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: WWE.com: Full list of 400+ PPVs available on Network*



Wrastlemondu said:


> Welp, that question answered .. Uncensored/Unedited means the opposite on the WWENetwork.


I believe they did they say they would edit that out of that event due to its tragic nature.


----------



## chromal (Feb 25, 2014)

epbbi said:


> Your 7-day Free Trial ends on Monday, March 03, 2014, and your paid subscription will begin on Monday, March 03, 2014. The credit/debit card or PayPal account you have on file will be charged $9.99 plus applicable taxes on this date.


I can't stand when people do this. 

People have been charged and are on full subscription. I've already spoken with WWE and they confirmed that I've been charged and they can't put me back on trial, all they can do is cancel the subscription. 

Btw, the WCW PPV's seem to be working perfectly fine. I'm peeved about Raw/WWE PPV's, I wanted to start from beginning of 2012 and watch every Raw/Smackdown/PPV in order til current. Or at least start on it lol


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

The On Demand stuff is finally working for me. So far, at least. Although, I'm using Firefox now instead of Chrome.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm thoroughly unimpressed so far. I hope they add more stuff as time goes by.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

I see Arrow's Stephen Amell is a fan of the WWE Network on his twitter he posted



> The WWE launching a network and including it on Apple TV will lead to me watching every PPV from the 1980's in my my trailer by mid season 3.


----------



## NitroII (Nov 9, 2007)

I'd like to see all Action Zone Episodes from 1994-1995 on WWE Network.


----------



## EntertheSandman (Jun 8, 2006)

Hopefully I don't jinx myself but I'm an hour in with no issues of ECW: November to Remember 97 (maybe my favorite ECW ppv, RVD vs. Dreamer FTW)


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

looks like they've added those dots in there. you press that dot and it takes you to the start of the match or the end of the match etc


----------



## EntertheSandman (Jun 8, 2006)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> I still wish they would add nitro episodes to the network


THIS!


----------



## epbbi (Feb 24, 2014)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> looks like they've added those dots in there. you press that dot and it takes you to the start of the match or the end of the match etc


I already saw those on Monday. They made a bad decision in making the tag for the end of each match a spoiler. Instead of "A pins B after move X" it should say "end of A vs. B".


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

epbbi said:


> I already saw those on Monday. They made a bad decision in making the tag for the end of each match a spoiler. Instead of "A pins B after move X" it should say "end of A vs. B".


I only noticed those today. :draper2


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

The marker dots arent on all the content though ive seen plenty so far with out it

its working today on ps3 but if i fast forward i do occasionally get a bad streak of buffering and freezing and on my connection i shouldnt have that problem nor do i ever have it on netflix so obviously still things to resolve in that department

anyone with a ps3 know hwo to submit a search i can type it in but cant seem to submit it?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

My heart broke when Hogan came out on Starrcade 97 and Jimi Hendrix wasnt playing...WWE is hurting me with some of these theme songs they couldn't get cleared


----------



## Creative name (Nov 24, 2013)

Sorry if this has been asked but will WCW Nitro and Thunder be available soon?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

iamloco724 said:


> The marker dots isnt on all the content though ive seen plenty so far with out it
> 
> its working today on ps3 but if i fast forward i do occasionally get a bad streak of buffering and freezing and on my connection i shouldnt have that problem nor do i ever have it on netflix so obviously still things to resolve in that department
> 
> anyone with a ps3 know hwo to submit a search i can type it in but cant seem to submit it?


type in a name and names should appear underneath it.


----------



## EntertheSandman (Jun 8, 2006)

HeatWave said:


> My heart broke when Hogan came out on Starrcade 97 and Jimi Hendrix wasnt playing...WWE is hurting me with some of these theme songs they couldn't get cleared


Oh my goodness...like EVERY ECW theme song (Sandman, Bam Bam, RVD )


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Creative name said:


> Sorry if this has been asked but will WCW Nitro and Thunder be available soon?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Not currently but may be added later.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

HeatWave said:


> My heart broke when Hogan came out on Starrcade 97 and Jimi Hendrix wasnt playing...WWE is hurting me with some of these theme songs they couldn't get cleared


That is because of music rights and WWE's not going to buy extra rights all willy nilly when they have there own rights to seen peoples musical rights.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

it is a shame nitro, raw, thunder haven't been added but as I said they maybe added in due course - fornightly for example

However why stop there. what about old wwf superstars, prime time wrestling, wrestling challenge, saturday nights main event, clash of the champions and wwf metal. Also what about the old coliseum video VHS tapes?

I'd prefer these to be added first, much rarer to get hold of.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

EntertheSandman said:


> Oh my goodness...like EVERY ECW theme song (Sandman, Bam Bam, RVD )


ECW guys coming out to Generic Song 4, Generic Song 7, and whatnot :lmao :lmao :lmao

DDP
Hogan
Sandman 

has hurt me the most..Afraid to find out what other music didnt make it


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

Ok guys here are some info on wwe nitro being added

https://secure.net.wwe.com/account/help/help-center/?topic=subscribed/0/a_id/125/

coming soon in 2014

VAULT SECTION
Clash of the Champions
Saturday Morning Slam
Rock n' Wrestling (tentative)
Saturday Night's Main Event
WCW Nitro
Vault Specials 

ORIGINAL PROGRAMMING
Total Divas
Monday Night Wars
WWE Rivalries

IN RING
Tribute to the troops


----------



## Creative name (Nov 24, 2013)

*WCW Nitro Reboot on the WWE network*

http://whatculture.com/wwe/wwe-10-reasons-want-new-wcw-nitro-reboot-wwe-network.php/7

Very interesting reasons why a reboot would work. However, in the grand scheme of things would it be feasible and successful? I know they were thinking of a cruiser weight show although I might prefer a Nitro reboot. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

So is every RAW Is War, Sunday Night Heat and Smackdown from the attitude era on the network or just highlights and some selected shows?


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

KingLobos said:


> So is every RAW Is War, Sunday Night Heat and Smackdown from the attitude era on the network or just highlights and some selected shows?


Some Raw's and SmackDown's are on there but not all of them they could from what i heard will put them on a loop so a month a new list of old RAWs will be available.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

CM Dell said:


> Are you using Unblock-US?


Nope, mediahint seems to work for now at least.


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

Hopefully I don't jinx myself, but made it about 30 minutes into Beach Blast without problem. Playing in great quality and no pausing or buffering. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## epbbi (Feb 24, 2014)

GIVE ME ROYAL RUMBLE 2014 ALREADY so I can watch my four weeks of DVR'd RAW and SmackDown.


----------



## Edge Head 4 Life (Sep 24, 2005)

HeatWave said:


> My heart broke when Hogan came out on Starrcade 97 and Jimi Hendrix wasnt playing...WWE is hurting me with some of these theme songs they couldn't get cleared


Interesting...I just watched Hogan vs McMahon from Mania 19 on the Network, and he came out to Voodoo Child there!


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Creative name said:


> http://whatculture.com/wwe/wwe-10-reasons-want-new-wcw-nitro-reboot-wwe-network.php/7
> 
> Very interesting reasons why a reboot would work. However, in the grand scheme of things would it be feasible and successful? I know they were thinking of a cruiser weight show although I might prefer a Nitro reboot.
> 
> ...


That would be cool, but I can't see them being bothered to take the risk while they're quite comfortable in this current mediocrity.



Numberwang said:


> Nope, mediahint seems to work for now at least.


Dang, I tried that and it doesn't work for me with it. Lucky you.


----------



## gladdyontherise (Jan 12, 2010)

At least for me, seems like the kinks have been fixed. Have a clear feed now. Just finished watching Souled Out 1998.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

im able to watch older raws and PPVs now, but about 20 minutes into anything on-demand on my Roku, and I get -1: generalsocketerror

The first week traffic is really turning this into a less-than-stellar experience. This will all be a non issue in a month's time


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm using unblock-us in Canada and have the Network running in the highest quality with absolutely no lag on my PS3 and laptop. If you're outside the US, i highly recommend this.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

I had the option when I first signed up to either "Buy Now" or "Start My Free Trial" I bought it then because I wanted to be able to watch content on all of my devices this week. 

Now I can't because Xbox sucks ass.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

chromal said:


> I can't stand when people do this.
> 
> People have been charged and are on full subscription. I've already spoken with WWE and they confirmed that I've been charged and they can't put me back on trial, all they can do is cancel the subscription.
> 
> Btw, the WCW PPV's seem to be working perfectly fine. I'm peeved about Raw/WWE PPV's, I wanted to start from beginning of 2012 and watch every Raw/Smackdown/PPV in order til current. Or at least start on it lol



I get the principle of this grievance, but it's a "free" week...were you really planning on canceling after the first week? If not, then who gives a fuck?


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

Christopher Abello : Hi, my name is Christopher Abello. How may I help you? 


Me: When will more content be added to the wwe network? 


Christopher Abello: within 24-48 hours 


Christopher Abello: full launch or access of the WWE network will be on Monday 


Me: Will more old Raws be up? 


Christopher Abello: year 2012 and 2013 Raws episodes will be added 


Me: what about other years as well? 


Christopher Abello: only 2012 and 2013 and few selected classic matches 


Me: why not every single year? 


Christopher Abello: we dont have the idea, as stated on our WWE network coverage its only years 2012 forward 

Me: Will other years from Raw ever be added to the network?

Christopher Abello: No just 2012-2013


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Going back to my downloaded PPV's for now, better quality and no lag.

Mate deleted all his PPV's and sold all his DVD's after the announcement of the network :lol

Christopher Abello destroying the hearts of WWe fans everywhere :banderas


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> Christopher Abello : Hi, my name is Christopher Abello. How may I help you?
> 
> 
> Me: When will more content be added to the wwe network?
> ...


all these guys have different stories, i cant see that being true there is no reason not to add them thats what people really want im sure they will be on there at some point


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Asking the same question over and over probably won't get you very far.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

One of my main reasons on being excited for the Network was the old Raws and Smackdowns since they are impossible to find on the internet, kind of sad that they aren't ever going to be coming.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

Well Stone Cold said every Raw at the press conference it seemed like the way he was talking.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

TakeMyGun said:


> One of my main reasons on being excited for the Network was the old Raws and Smackdowns since they are impossible to find on the internet, kind of sad that they aren't ever going to be coming.



dont take what these support guys say as gospel, last night in the thread it was posted live ppvs wont be on demand after they air yet in the faq questions on the site it specifically says they will

can not see the old raws sds and nitros and thunders not winding up on the network


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

Why would he tell me just 2012 and 2013 when there are a couple from 1998 up right now?


----------



## DannyMack (Dec 18, 2012)

New World Order. said:


> I'm using unblock-us in Canada and have the Network running in the highest quality with absolutely no lag on my PS3 and laptop. If you're outside the US, i highly recommend this.


How did you get it to work on your PS3 outside the US? Did you somehow get unblock-us on PS3?


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

So I used the method described in the first post to get the wwe network on my ps3. I'm in Canada and had to change my DNS settings. Now all that is left is to subscribe on wwe.com. i just want to know if this method actually works? If I sign up using a US address and zip code will I be able to view the same content as someone who lives in the US? And do I have to use a PayPal account for it to work?


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> Why would he tell me just 2012 and 2013 when there are a couple from 1998 up right now?


exactly which means he doesnt know what your talking about at all at Ishmael was trying this guy didnt even try.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Everything's been working great for me today with both the live stream and on demand content. With VOD, everything is loading up just fine and there's been no buffering at all!!! I just started watching IYH: Badd Blood, and I'm really looking forward to the first HIAC.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

you hiding my posts?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

iamloco724 said:


> dont take what these support guys say as gospel, last night in the thread it was posted live ppvs wont be on demand after they air yet in the faq questions on the site it specifically says they will
> 
> can not see the old raws sds and nitros and thunders not winding up on the network


Oh did not know that, gotta keep an eye on this thread more, but there have been so many posts recently lol.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Any update on Xbox


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Concerning this thread, I have my account set to 25 posts per page. The number of pages showing for this thread is 193, however, the current page is actually 189. Is anyone else seeing invalid page numbers? Can a mod or someone fix this so there aren't invalid pages for this thread?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

^^ happens all the time, my man. Doesn't seem to be a way to fix it. There is just a lot of traffic.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

xbox :lel


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

reply if you see this message


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

shutup man


----------



## epbbi (Feb 24, 2014)

TakeMyGun said:


> One of my main reasons on being excited for the Network was the old Raws and Smackdowns since they are impossible to find on the internet...


As they should be.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

SuperBrawl III is still giving me hiccups but it's not as bad as yesterday... I may actually finish it today


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Watching No Way Out 2001. Stopped to buffer a few times but other than that, it's been working very well.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Got Hola unblocker on the laptop and it has started working fine for me again. I'm in 2 minds what to do now. Keep it or wait for the UK release. I'd really like it to work on my TV through PS3 but I can't get it to work there any more.


----------



## DannyMack (Dec 18, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> Got Hola unblocker on the laptop and it has started working fine for me again. I'm in 2 minds what to do now. Keep it or wait for the UK release. I'd really like it to work on my TV through PS3 but I can't get it to work there any more.


You could always get HDMI lead for your laptop to play it on your TV. That's what I'm doing and it works great. It's not working on my PS3 either which is a pain. Oh well, at least it's working on 1 device I suppose.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> I'd really like it to work on my TV through PS3 but I can't get it to work there any more.


On the PS3 I'm getting "fatal error" everytime I try to load anything up, is the same happening for you?

(I'm from the UK and have downloaded the network through the US Playstation store).


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

DannyMack said:


> How did you get it to work on your PS3 outside the US? Did you somehow get unblock-us on PS3?





BrownianMotion said:


> So I used the method described in the first post to get the wwe network on my ps3. I'm in Canada and had to change my DNS settings. Now all that is left is to subscribe on wwe.com. i just want to know if this method actually works? If I sign up using a US address and zip code will I be able to view the same content as someone who lives in the US? And do I have to use a PayPal account for it to work?


Regarding the first post, look up on the site how to get US-unblock on your PS3, its a quick and easy tutorial. Just search unblock-us and look up how to get it on PS3 on the site. I'd give you a link but I need 10 posts. :lol

Brownian, that will not work I have tried to get it with US DNS settings on the PS3 and it wont load a video. Follow what I said above and thats an easy way to get it to work on you're PS3's. Enjoy. (Y)


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

Starbuck said:


> Got Hola unblocker on the laptop and it has started working fine for me again. I'm in 2 minds what to do now. Keep it or wait for the UK release. I'd really like it to work on my TV through PS3 but I can't get it to work there any more.


I have mine working in Canada using unblock-us. Read my other post for info on how to get it to work.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

DannyMack said:


> You could always get HDMI lead for your laptop to play it on your TV. That's what I'm doing and it works great. It's not working on my PS3 either which is a pain. Oh well, at least it's working on 1 device I suppose.


Yeah but the other way is much easier lol. 



Alex said:


> On the PS3 I'm getting "fatal error" everytime I try to load anything up, is the same happening for you?
> 
> (I'm from the UK and have downloaded the network through the US Playstation store).


Yes, that's exactly what is happening. I can log in and scan through the vault etc but when I want to play something, fatal error every time.


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

Jesus, some of you guys can moan. Of course not all the WWE content is on there at the moment, but give them time and I guarantee that within the next couple of months the back catalogue will be a hell of a lot more comprehensive (you honestly can't have been so naive as to think that every single PPV, RAW, Smackdown, Superstars, Nitro, Thunder etc. would all be online at launch? What the hell else would they add over the coming months?) and I understand that there are bugs and people are having difficulty signing up (I still reckon it'll be something to do on your sides setup if you're having trouble getting videos up) but I defy anyone to provide me with a launch of a large scale digital product which didnt have bugs/issues with their launch, by WrestleMania I suspect 99% of bugs will be ironed out.

All in all I am very impressed with the product, have had one or two issues but all it took was restarting my browser/reloading the page and it sorted it and have watched several episodes of retro RAW, several PPV's and am seriously considering staying signed up after the inital trial ends (even if I am watching from a country where it's suppousedly not actually been released in) and I am very much looking forward to how the network evolves with their VOD and orginal programming.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Starbuck said:


> Yes, that's exactly what is happening. I can log in and scan through the vault etc but when I want to play something, fatal error every time.


Same here!


----------



## Randy182 (Jul 9, 2013)

Alex said:


> On the PS3 I'm getting "fatal error" everytime I try to load anything up, is the same happening for you?
> 
> (I'm from the UK and have downloaded the network through the US Playstation store).


I had this. Change your DNS settings to trick the network into thinking you're from the US. I did that and mine is ok


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Randy182 said:


> I had this. Change your DNS settings to trick the network into thinking you're from the US. I did that and mine is ok


I just did using unblock-us and now I'm not getting the fatal error message, instead I'm getting the buffering icon and nothing is loading. This isn't an internet connection issue as I usually have extremely good buffering speeds.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

I dont know how many people have a receiver hooked up to there tv but with ps3 it shows im only getting 1.1 audio on roku when that works i get 2.0 audio

anyone else notice anything with audio like that?


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

At first I was absolutely gutted that the UK wouldn't be getting the WWE Network straight away, but hearing about these issues, I am kind of glad we didn't now.

When it launches in England, we won't have to put up with all these issues and there will be a lot more content available. Even if we have to pay like £20 a month, I'm happy to do that if the issues have been ironed out and there is more stuff available. By the time it launches here, it will be a better service all around.


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

TheeJayBee said:


> At first I was absolutely gutted that the UK wouldn't be getting the WWE Network straight away, but hearing about these issues, I am kind of glad we didn't now.
> 
> When it launches in England, we won't have to put up with all these issues and there will be a lot more content available. Even if we have to pay like £20 a month, I'm happy to do that if the issues have been ironed out and there is more stuff available. By the time it launches here, it will be a better service all around.


To be fair I've been watching almost issue free since day 1 and I'm from UK (downloaded "Hola" through Chrome, to load page up as if I was in the states, incredibly easy).


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

It's been working mostly hassle free for me today. Some stuff stalls to buffer and others crash, better than yesterday and Monday. I'm using the DNS codes that unblock-us has on their website.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

I thought you had to pay for Unblock-US?

I hope i'm wrong.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

Imagine if the first week *wasn't* for *free*?

I bet there would be a thread with some 400+ pages of people complaining.



:ambrose3


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Having no trouble playing on demand video now and no trouble forwarding. Everything is working smoothly. (On an iPad). 

Some notes:

Chairs hits to the head unedited
Language unedited
Middle fingers unedited
Nudity is edited. Miss kitty from Armageddon 99 is blurred


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Numberwang said:


> I thought you had to pay for Unblock-US?
> 
> I hope i'm wrong.


This is what I was worried about. 

It says you get a trial, but I'm looking for a long term solution to my problem that would make purchasing the 6 months of WWE Network worth it. I don't want to commit to buying the network only to realise a month in my trial ends and I need to start paying an added expense on top of what I'm already paying. I think I'll just wait for a UK release and then commit to purchasing. I've watched WWE for 8+ years without a network, I'm sure I can last another x amount of months.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Still don't understand why it doesnt work on Chrome for me lol what browsers are you guys using?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Working flawlessly for me today. So great. Only problem is that it's missing some of the great RAW promo moments. Oh well.


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

SaviorBeeRad™ said:


> Still don't understand why it doesnt work on Chrome for me lol what browsers are you guys using?


Using Chrome (with a program called "Hola" so I can watch it in the UK) and runs fine for me.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Old_Skool said:


> Using Chrome (with a program called "Hola" so I can watch it in the UK) and runs fine for me.


When I go to wwenetwork.com on Chrome it redirects me to wwenetwork.com/get-the-app which is just one button that says purchase the network even though I'm signed in with an account that signed up for the trial. If I do the same thing on Internet Explorer it is fine and I get into the service. Weird, nothing like that has happened to you?


----------



## theyocarea (Jun 12, 2009)

I've had it on most the day now watched WCW, WWE (new and old) and every once in awhile it will freeze for 5-10 seconds than start right up with no problems and I've been skipping through ppv's with no issue. Those little markers for the ppv that help find certain parts are great, hella useful. Now once it works for Xbox I'll be set and I'm surprising myself of how many matches and events I've not only watched but so many I want to see still. I do hope they get all the raws up so I can watch a years at a time. I've enjoyed the old stuff much more than I thought I would plus now I get the ppv's. As long as all the wrinkles get smoothed out, which I believe they will this network will be really cool and well worth the money.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

SaviorBeeRad™ said:


> When I go to wwenetwork.com on Chrome it redirects me to wwenetwork.com/get-the-app which is just one button that says purchase the network even though I'm signed in with an account that signed up for the trial. If I do the same thing on Internet Explorer it is fine and I get into the service. Weird, nothing like that has happened to you?


my friend is having this problem too


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

SaviorBeeRad™ said:


> When I go to wwenetwork.com on Chrome it redirects me to wwenetwork.com/get-the-app which is just one button that says purchase the network even though I'm signed in with an account that signed up for the trial. If I do the same thing on Internet Explorer it is fine and I get into the service. Weird, nothing like that has happened to you?


Nothing like that happened at all, on Monday went onto WWE.com, clicked on the whole Network/Trial thing, registered for WWE.com and then after a couple of page crashes (mainly due to the sheer numbers) got to the subscription thing (where you enter a payment method even for the trial). When I click on that link now it goes directly to the WWE Network page for me.

Try going to http://network.wwe.com/


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

Numberwang said:


> I thought you had to pay for Unblock-US?
> 
> I hope i'm wrong.


There's a dns code on their site under 'ps3 wwe network'. I dunno how long the code will be good for. I googled it and people were using for Netflix back in 2012. I assume if you pay for unblock they guarantee to give you a code that will deffo work. It's working for me at the mo so I'm enjoying what I can out of the free week.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

iamloco724 said:


> my friend is having this problem too


So I am not the only one, thanks.


Old_Skool said:


> Nothing like that happened at all, on Monday went onto WWE.com, clicked on the whole Network/Trial thing, registered for WWE.com and then after a couple of page crashes (mainly due to the sheer numbers) got to the subscription thing (where you enter a payment method even for the trial). When I click on that link now it goes directly to the WWE Network page for me.
> 
> Try going to http://network.wwe.com/


Yeah, that redirects me to the get the app thingy too.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

SaviorBeeRad™ said:


> So I am not the only one, thanks.
> 
> Yeah, that redirects me to the get the app thingy too.


you are the first other person i have seen have the problem


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

Thats very odd then.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

Testing out the live stream some more, first issue was about 20 min went to crap quality and had to readjust now about 40 min to an hour in freezes,skips and lag on and off

on ps3


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

I hooked my semi working PS3 up(wont play disk or anything) and WWE Network working really great on it.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

iamloco724 said:


> you are the first other person i have seen have the problem


2 people out of probably half a million, I feel special :lol


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

and the current live stream of survivor series 2012 went back by like 10 min seemed to happen to everyone on several devices


----------



## Ziggyro (Feb 26, 2014)

iamloco724 said:


> and the current live stream of survivor series 2012 went back by like 10 min seemed to happen to everyone on several devices


Glad to see it wasn't just me.
Was enjoying that PPV


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

SaviorBeeRad™ said:


> Still don't understand why it doesnt work on Chrome for me lol what browsers are you guys using?



I'm in the states and Chrome's the only thing that has consistently _not_ worked for me since launch. I've got the spinning wheel up right now through the browser and it just refuses to play anything. I've disabled pop up blockers (I don't know why...just figured give it a shot) and I've uninstalled and reinstalled it. I've enabled pepperflash within Chrome, disabled it... Zip, zero, nada. 

It works perfectly through Firefox so that's more than good enough for me. It's more a matter of "why in the blue hell won't this play through Chrome" more than anything right now.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

Ziggyro said:


> Glad to see it wasn't just me.
> Was enjoying that PPV


i stopped the stream and went back in and it was on the next match


----------



## Ziggyro (Feb 26, 2014)

iamloco724 said:


> i stopped the stream and went back in and it was on the next match


Tried that on PS4 a few times and it just kept skipping back.
Just put it on King of the Ring 2001, Fuck SS

Speaking of skipping. Any word on where the hell the 2014 PPV are?


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

Ziggyro said:


> Tried that on PS4 a few times and it just kept skipping back.
> Just put it on King of the Ring 2001, Fuck SS
> 
> Speaking of skipping. Any word on where the hell the 2014 PPV are?


rumble should be up soon chamber 30 days after it aired


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

YouThinkUKnowMe said:


> I'm in the states and Chrome's the only thing that has consistently _not_ worked for me since launch. I've got the spinning wheel up right now through the browser and it just refuses to play anything. I've disabled pop up blockers (I don't know why...just figured give it a shot) and I've uninstalled and reinstalled it. I've enabled pepperflash within Chrome, disabled it... Zip, zero, nada.
> 
> It works perfectly through Firefox so that's more than good enough for me. It's more a matter of "why in the blue hell won't this play through Chrome" more than anything right now.


Yeah, can't complain really just weird lol


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

Priceless Blaze said:


> I hooked my semi working PS3 up(wont play disk or anything) and WWE Network working really great on it.


Hahah that's what I'm doing as well, I just play it on my broken ps3.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

The live stream froze up on me so bad i had to shut my ps3 off.. something th atsurvivor series show.

VOD running great


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Having no trouble playing on demand video now and no trouble forwarding. Everything is working smoothly. (On an iPad).
> 
> Some notes:
> 
> Language unedited


Shane Douglas is censored in his heatwave '98 promo


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

iverson19 said:


> Shane Douglas is censored in his heatwave '98 promo


I believe he was refering to the stuff he has seen.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

iverson19 said:


> Shane Douglas is censored in his heatwave '98 promo


Speaking of Douglas, him coming out to some generic song #3 (like someone said) instead of Perfect Strangers is a goddamn travesty. It's not that big of a deal, but it does take away from the atmosphere.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

Why didn't they put new content up today?


----------



## epbbi (Feb 24, 2014)

iamloco724 said:


> rumble should be up soon chamber 30 days after it aired


This is already day 31 since the Royal Rumble.


----------



## epbbi (Feb 24, 2014)

Ziggyro said:


> Glad to see it wasn't just me.
> Was enjoying that PPV


Why are people complaining about the "live" stream when they can watch any part of any PPV on demand? If you were enjoying it then just go watch it directly.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

epbbi said:


> Why are people complaining about the "live" stream when they can watch any part of any PPV on demand?


it wasnt about what i was watching its about the problem, i have the live stream on just testing stuff


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

*WWE Network Must-Sees*

Now that the Network has been launched and the On Demand aspect seems to be more functional, I thought it would be a nice idea for people to post their favorite events that are viewable on the network.

WrestleWar '92 is an awesome show. Freebirds/Taylor-Valentine, Steiners/Fujinami-Iizuka, Pillman/Z-Man & Stings Squadron/Dangerous Alliance


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: WWE Network Must-Sees*

Royal Rumble 2000 is a must see for the ending of the 'Miss Royal Rumble Bikini Contest'.


----------



## Burzo (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Must-Sees*



What? What? What? said:


> Royal Rumble 2000 is a must see for the ending of the 'Miss Royal Rumble Bikini Contest'.


:banderas


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

epbbi said:


> This is already day 31 since the Royal Rumble.


I'm pretty confident when they iron out issues with X-Box 360 and other devices that they will start adding things.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> Why didn't they put new content up today?


cause they're still having issues with X-Box and other devices give it time and they will add new things.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> I'm pretty confident when they iron out issues with X-Box 360 and other devices that they will start adding things.


yeah no point in adding content or another project when there still quite a bit of problems, on ps3 im watching the live stream and still getting freezes after awhile which definitely shouldnt happen


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

iamloco724 said:


> yeah no point in adding content or another project when there still quite a bit of problems, on ps3 im watching the live stream and still getting freezes after awhile which definitely shouldnt happen


The stream works fine on my IPhone 5C.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

- There is talk of releasing the entire collection of older Madison Square Garden live events on the WWE Network over the next several months. Regarding new content being added to the Network, there is a time consuming process involved to get footage ready for viewing.

Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...er_WCW_Star_Retiring.html#pWfezsqMTjb3d53T.99


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> The stream works fine on my IPhone 5C.


everything is different device by device thats the problem right now is there so fragmented with quality control on all these devices and some apps haveing certain features that others dont etc.


----------



## Rigby (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Must-Sees*

ECW's Heatwave '98 is a great show, the best ECW PPV by a mile too.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> - There is talk of releasing the entire collection of older Madison Square Garden live events on the WWE Network over the next several months. Regarding new content being added to the Network, there is a time consuming process involved to get footage ready for viewing.
> 
> Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...er_WCW_Star_Retiring.html#pWfezsqMTjb3d53T.99


What do you mean time consuming process involved? Why with torrents and things they are uploaded in a hour or so and with the network it can't be that way? To me it seems wrong.


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

I'm watching KOTR 98 and it is edited after the Owen Hart match. I've never seen it originally, but you can tell it skips from the match right to Paul Bearer in the ring.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

When I watched Mania 17, the audio cut out right after Taker won his match. Video continued normally. Anyone else have that issue?


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

CM Dell said:


> When I watched Mania 17, the audio cut out right after Taker won his match. Video continued normally. Anyone else have that issue?


did it resume with the rock or something i heard something like that on fb today


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> Christopher Abello : Hi, my name is Christopher Abello. How may I help you?
> 
> 
> Me: When will more content be added to the wwe network?
> ...


These people seem to just say whatever comes to their heads, which to be honest I think something needs to be done about, last night it was clear as hell what my question was and I got a fairly in depth answer saying PPV's were on the 30 days thing too, which baffled me (and others) because PPV's air on the network live, so it didn't make sense, of course these people work for the network so you would think you'd believe what they say to you.

Check this out for a conversation, tell me if this isn't clear in regards to the conversation and the answer (which is clearly just bullshit).

-----

Me: Right, so will the 30 day thing not effect PPV's, do PPV's go on the next day after they've aired live on the Network in the On Demand section?

Ismael Hadjula: It also applies on PPVs but we dont have any reason why. I assume it might be a strategy to not decrease the market value of the PPV episodes. 

-----

Honestly, something needs to be done and spoken out in regards to these things because I'm sure Vince wouldn't be happy about it if he heard his staff were doing this.



iamloco724 said:


> all these guys have different stories, i cant see that being true there is no reason not to add them thats what people really want im sure they will be on there at some point


Yep, we were talking last night about this, we have it confirmed now not to take anything they say seriously.



ThePeoplesBooker said:


> exactly which means he doesnt know what your talking about at all at Ishmael was trying this guy didnt even try.


Ha, yep 



Starbuck said:


> Got Hola unblocker on the laptop and it has started working fine for me again. I'm in 2 minds what to do now. Keep it or wait for the UK release. I'd really like it to work on my TV through PS3 but I can't get it to work there any more.


I'd wait, it'll run smoother (hopefully) once launched in the UK and what if soon as you get locked into the 6 months contract it goes off and you can no longer get back onto it again until it's UK launch or after the 6 months have run out (as long as you didn't keep auto renewal ticked), you're locked in a contract then and paying for something that you can't even use.

As much as I really want this, I think it's just best to wait for the launch and hope that they get it launched sooner rather than later.



TheeJayBee said:


> At first I was absolutely gutted that the UK wouldn't be getting the WWE Network straight away, but hearing about these issues, I am kind of glad we didn't now.
> 
> When it launches in England, we won't have to put up with all these issues and there will be a lot more content available. Even if we have to pay like £20 a month, I'm happy to do that if the issues have been ironed out and there is more stuff available. By the time it launches here, it will be a better service all around.


It's not going to be £20, it'll work out around the same, if there is any difference due to taxes etc it's not going to be much, that said Netflix in the US works out the same price as Netflix in the UK does ($9.99 US, £5.99 UK), WWE are not going to charge 3 times and a bit more to UK customers than they are their US customers, they simply wouldn't be allowed to do this and would lose pretty much the majority of their UK audience out of principle.

It's clear how much I want this network but if they did that even I'd refuse to pay this out of principle, you can't give to one and not the other, it's just simply wrong.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

iamloco724 said:


> did it resume with the rock or something i heard something like that on fb today


Yes mate, audio comes back on during Rock/Austin promo.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

CM Dell said:


> Yes mate, audio comes back on during Rock/Austin promo.


yeah i know 2 other people that had that today


----------



## Creative name (Nov 24, 2013)

All the ECW ppvs specifically Heatwave 98, Anarchy Rulez 99, Living Dangerously 99 and of course Barely Legal. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Creative name (Nov 24, 2013)

For WWE and WCW, I'm more interested in older raws, smackdowns, nitros and thunders. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

*What would you like to see added to the WWE network?*

What would you like to see added to the WWE network? Thoughts


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

SuperBrawl III done, now watching Guilty as Charged 99..hmm Balls Mahoney's music was unchanged..


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: What would you like to see added to the WWE network?*

How about the damn Raw / Smackdown episodes of the past like they said it would have?!
:cuss:


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network Must-Sees*

I think it's amazing that WWE have conned people into paying $10p/m for a service they can have for free by using YouTube.


----------



## Da MastaMind (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: What would you like to see added to the WWE network?*



What? What? What? said:


> How about the damn Raw / Smackdown episodes of the past like they said it would have?!
> :cuss:


yea this


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: WWE Network Must-Sees*



QWERTYOP said:


> I think it's amazing that WWE have conned people into paying $10p/m for a service they can have for free by using YouTube.


If everyone thought like you then the company would go bankrupt and then we'd have nothing on YouTube either...


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: What would you like to see added to the WWE network?*



iamloco724 said:


> yeah i know 2 other people that had that today


Seems like there is something wrong with the footage itself then. Somebody should inform them it's broke during that part.



PunklovesAJ123 said:


> What would you like to see added to the WWE network? Thoughts


Personally I would like to see every RAW and Smackdown from 1998+ lol but that's just me. What I wanted from this network is the ability to re-watch storylines in their entirety, and then watch the PPV's. Not just PPV, PPV, PPV, where storylines have progressed or ended since the last one.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

It would be cool if somewhere on the network they'd have some kind of update notice column or alert to let you know what they took down and what they put up..Went to watch Great American Bash 97 again and noticed they took it down..A heads up would be nice


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: What would you like to see added to the WWE network?*



PunklovesAJ123 said:


> What would you like to see added to the WWE network? Thoughts


I completely understand that its one hell of a task to get every single RAW, Smackdown, Nitro, Thunder, Superstars etc. episode onto the network right now, so the only thing I wish is that they'd have released just 1st year of RAW (just seems a little odd that they'd only have several random episodes on at launch), other than that am happy with whats on already.


----------



## Joker King (Feb 21, 2014)

> - Below is the full schedule for Thursday, day 4 of the WWE Network launch:
> 
> 12am EST - Royal Rumble 2013
> 3am EST - Legends of Wrestling - Renegades
> ...


.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

HeatWave said:


> It would be cool if somewhere on the network they'd have some kind of update notice column or alert to let you know what they took down and what they put up..Went to watch Great American Bash 97 again and noticed they took it down..A heads up would be nice


well thats not a permanent take down obviously, theres still some ppvs missing from every company since launch


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

Jesus, some of you people really need to learn some patience, its been 3 days since it launched, 3 DAYS! In time I'm 100% certain that they'll have their entire back catalogue (including NWA, WCW, WCCW, ECW etc.) at your disposal but its very, very early days yet, just enjoy whats on there right now (it's still more than you had at your disposal prior to it going live).


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

iamloco724 said:


> well thats not a permanent take down obviously, theres still some ppvs missing from every company since launch


Yeah but even when they did the Network presentation in Vegas, it was always said they will occasionally take down some stuff and put some new stuff up. I just hope we get a heads up when they do, instead of just happening randomly and having to find out the hard way


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

HeatWave said:


> Yeah but even when they did the Network presentation in Vegas, it was always said they will occasionally take down some stuff and put some new stuff up. I just hope we get a heads up when they do, instead of just happening randomly and having to find out the hard way


i watched the network announcement twice i never heard anything about taking stuff down i assume they will with certain content but i dont think ppvs will be one of those things


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

iamloco724 said:


> well thats not a permanent take down obviously, theres still some ppvs missing from every company since launch



For the record I'm watching GAB 97 on my iphone right after seeing this post. It's nothing WWE did intentionally but an issue that's cropped up. 

Also I don't remember ever hearing them say they would take stuff down to rotate other videos, either.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

If I find a link on WWE's website I'll show yall where they say it


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

Along with the updates thing which has been already mentioned hopefully down the road they have a setting so you can choose what 'aspect ratio' for your videos (so that you dont have to put up with those black stripes at the side of the video), if they gave me that and the 1st year episodes of RAW I'd be extatic.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

HeatWave said:


> If I find a link on WWE's website I'll show yall where they say it


the announcement is on you there youtube


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

Old_Skool said:


> Along with the updates thing which has been already mentioned hopefully down the road they have a setting so you can choose what 'aspect ratio' for your videos (so that you dont have to put up with those black stripes at the side of the video), if they gave me that and the 1st year episodes of RAW I'd be extatic.


they will never give you that, you can change settings with your tv to have it cover the full screen but it looks better in a 4:3 ratio the older stuff


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

iamloco724 said:


> the announcement is on you there youtube


I'm looking through the FAQs because I assume it would be there as well


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network Must-Sees*



QWERTYOP said:


> I think it's amazing that WWE have conned people into paying $10p/m for a service they can have for free by using YouTube.


Didnt know that PPV's were streaming live on youtube, most stupidest comment i have seen in this thread.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

Does anybody know how much or even if anything from awa,nwa,mid atlantic,wccw and all the other Good stuff is gonna be on there? 1950s nwa with Buddy Rogers I know thats abit of a stretch but imo that shit is worth gold and really hard to come across. I think Most fans unless youve watched wrestling less then 6-7 years you have already seen the majority of the stuff from the wrestlemania era. 

I started watching fulltime in 02 and even though ive seen the majority of the wwf ppvs it would be cool if they had every raw so you could follow step by step some of the rises of the company.


But like I said real oldschool stuff nwa and awa especially would be Gold. The longer back the better. Really a shame that some of the alltime greats like buddy rogers and lou thesz arent recognized by younger fans. Would really be cool if they could bring up nwa all the way from when it started in 1948. Pretty damn epic.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Seeing stuff is being added slowly over time, expect the earliest of stuff to be on there in a few months, if they even will add really early stuff.


----------



## Ziggyro (Feb 26, 2014)

Still waiting on Royal rumble 2014


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

Ya know, they could have at least dubbed in One of a Kind for RVD...


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

Really annoying to get lag and freezes when my connection is beyond good enough to handle there content










i hope they get this stuff right soon i know its early and i know problems happen its just really annoying that i still havnt been able to watch one full thing without that problem


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Ok I'm watching SS 2011 and it's not freezing up. I'm also able to fast forward to the matches I wanted to see.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

Lag city still on everything except the live content


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

Guilty as Charged 99 has only lagged ONCE and I'm halfway thru it.


----------



## Bubba-3D (Jul 12, 2013)

just started my free trial a few hours ago and it's working perfectly so far


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

PowerandGlory said:


> Lag city still on everything except the live content


i was getting lag on live earlier it also depends what people call lag i have an eye for video quality and sound so i notice things that some others dont

all i know is netflix and other streaming services work just fine this right now is just a crapshoot some people are good alot not someone on a ps3 can be perfect while another on ps3 could be having tons of problems


----------



## Gandolph The Great (Aug 28, 2013)

okay so my live stream is playing perfectly fine and in 720P HD, however all VOD content is playing in terrible quality, anybody else facing this issue?


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

I only lag on Wrestlemanias for some reason. Every other PPV is perfectly fine.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

TomahawkJock said:


> I only lag on Wrestlemanias for some reason. Every other PPV is perfectly fine.


i was just watching rumble 92 was small lags the whole time then midway through the rumble match a bunch of freezes this stuff is so random how one thing works for someone and for someone else it doesnt my friends were watching the same time one on the same device as me with no issue


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

I mentioned this in one of my earlier posts, but it would be nice if in an future update they would add a resume function. I'd like to have the ability to stop a show somewhere in the middle, then resume where I left off, even if I switched to another device, a la Netflix.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Lets talk about new original shows. I want a feuds show like Wrestlemania rewind type of show about two guy's feud. 

Other ideas?


----------



## Gandolph The Great (Aug 28, 2013)

jacobdaniel said:


> I mentioned this in one of my earlier posts, but it would be nice if in an future update they would add a resume function. I'd like to have the ability to stop a show somewhere in the middle, then resume where I left off, even if I switched to another device, a la Netflix.


That would be sweet, also wish they would show u in the buffer bar how much has buffered, like youtube....


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

jacobdaniel said:


> I mentioned this in one of my earlier posts, but it would be nice if in an future update they would add a resume function. I'd like to have the ability to stop a show somewhere in the middle, then resume where I left off, even if I switched to another device, a la Netflix.


I have to agree with you here. It isn't that easy to jump to exactly where you were on the show either. That's problem by biggest complaint as far as the layout goes.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

TaylorFitz said:


> I have to agree with you here. It isn't that easy to jump to exactly where you were on the show either. That's problem by biggest complaint as far as the layout goes.


if they dont do a resume then a better fast forwarding option like netflix app on ps3 shows screen thumbnails on the bottom so you can see where your going and want to stop


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

iamloco724 said:


> if they dont do a resume then a better fast forwarding option like netflix app on ps3 shows screen thumbnails on the bottom so you can see where your going and want to stop


There is a seek option on alot of the ppvs that can bring you to the next match.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

I was watching some WWE network on my PS4 earlier, it was laggy at times. Also, is it still not working on Xbox 360?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

iamloco724 said:


> if they dont do a resume then a better fast forwarding option like netflix app on ps3 shows screen thumbnails on the bottom so you can see where your going and want to stop


Exactly. When i fast forward on a ppv i can't see where to stop it at you just have to keep stopping and checking where its at.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

iamloco724 said:


> Really annoying to get lag and freezes when my connection is beyond good enough to handle there content
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate you
I have 10% of that 
AND IT PLAYS LAG FREE IN HD:mark:

Loving the network so far
Countdown show was sick


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Still can't get a thing besides live content to work past like 3-5 minutes. It loads, it plays and cuts off with and "Error" popup screen in the first 3-5 minutes of every show.

I'm a patient man, but if it's still doing that on the last day of the trial...I don't know if I'm going to keep it.


----------



## プロレス (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm pretty disappointed today. I cannot watch anything but the live stream. The videos will start and all but they will always stop after a few minutes. They start back up but they continuously stop. And I even tried letting the video buffer for a few hours and still I was getting these stops every few minutes. I didn't have these problems yesterday ;_;


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

Lazyking said:


> There is a seek option on alot of the ppvs that can bring you to the next match.


i assume you mean the markers, yeah but alot of content doesnt have that and if you arent sure of what match you want to see those arent labeled but atleast if those were on all the content it would make things easier but still should do the thumbnail idea and a proper resume both of which would come in handy


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

kokepepsi said:


> I hate you
> I have 10% of that
> AND IT PLAYS LAG FREE IN HD:mark:
> 
> ...


lol thats exactly my point i should have 0 lag if you are perfectly fine


----------



## プロレス (Feb 20, 2014)

iamloco724 said:


> i assume you mean the markers, yeah but alot of content doesnt have that and if you arent sure of what match you want to see those arent labeled but atleast if those were on all the content it would make things easier but still should do the thumbnail idea and a proper resume both of which would come in handy


They should change those markers. On a lot of matches it will spoil the outcome and even give details on how the match was won. A description of the rules and list of the wrestlers involved is enough


----------



## brianh28 (Jun 7, 2006)

Still no luck with on demand on roku 2.


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

I found a few minor edits:

There's some audio edited out of the intro to WrestleMania 13 from the commentators. I just compared it to he SilverVision tagged classics DVD. I suspect it was to edit out the Playstation advertising as shots of the PS blimp are missing from the Network version of WM13.

Theres a few seconds of Roddy Piper celebrating with his kid after the backlot/in ring brawl at WrestleMania 12. On the original broadcast after Goldust left the ring it cut to Dok Hendrix hocking WWF merch and then back to Piper in the ring. Also, after Shawn Michaels jumps out of the ring after winning the Iron Man match McMahon saying WWF is edited out - the original audio is "The most flamboyant WWF superstar".

I can't understand why entrance music like The Godwins and Headbangers has been edited as surely Jim Johnston wrote these pieces and thus WWE owns the rights?


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Hey guys, what are some good WCW PPV's to watch?


----------



## プロレス (Feb 20, 2014)

The Devil and God said:


> Hey guys, what are some good WCW PPV's to watch?


Starcade 97 maybe? The energy was pretty intense


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

I hope they add more of The Legends of Wrestling to the Network. I'd never seen it before, and that show is AMAZING.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

Revil Fox said:


> I hope they add more of The Legends of Wrestling to the Network. I'd never seen it before, and that show is AMAZING.


yeah i loved that when the on demand cable channel started, im hoping they film new ones for the network


----------



## sillymunkee (Dec 28, 2006)

Im surprised you guys are having problems. I am in Canada and everything works amazing.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

sillymunkee said:


> Im surprised you guys are having problems. I am in Canada and everything works amazing.


whats funny is ive seen alot of this alot of people that shouldnt even have it right now are working better then those that legally should have it lol


----------



## theyocarea (Jun 12, 2009)

The Devil and God said:


> Hey guys, what are some good WCW PPV's to watch?


My personal favorite, Great American Bash 1989


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

It's starting to work better at the week progresses. I've gone through the NXTs, Countdown, and a few WCW PPVs now. I really can't wait for Nitro to be on and some classic AWA/WCCW vault footage. And to those that said more Legends of Wrestling... O HELL YEAH!


----------



## プロレス (Feb 20, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> It's starting to work better at the week progresses. I've gone through the NXTs, Countdown, and a few WCW PPVs now. I really can't wait for Nitro to be on and some classic AWA/WCCW vault footage. And to those that said more Legends of Wrestling... O HELL YEAH!


Haha it's the opposite for me. It was working great the first day (after the massive traffic influx) but now I am getting random freezes on everything but the live stream.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Joined the WWE Network today. Here's what I've noticed so far:



> Jesse Ventura's commentary is intact!
> 
> MICHAEL BUFFER is intact!
> 
> ...



*Restorations*:

JIVE SOUL BRO!!!

Rhodes' "American Dream"

The classic Royal Rumble theme

The Orient Express's theme

Both of Demolition's themes

Boss Man's Hard Times

Flair's "2001" knockoff theme for Wrestlemania 8

Vader's WCW theme

Sting's WCW theme (early 90s one)

Steamboat's WCW themes

Wright's theme

Diesel still chokes Michaels with the belt during their In Your House match!

Both of Guerrero's WCW themes

Mysterio's WCW theme

That One Guy's WCW theme

The Outsiders original theme

GOLDBERG'S THEME!

Hart's WCW theme

Warrior's WCW theme

Marc Mero's Marvelous theme

Boss Man's entrance and he still gets hanged! Austin still chokes Maivia with the chord at Wrestlemania 15.

Undertaker's "Rolling" on every PPV!

"My Way" and "Glass Shatters" at Wrestlemania 17!

The nWo theme

Edge's "Never Gonna Stop Me"

VOODOO CHILD!!! on WWE PPVs

Cena's original theme

Jericho's "King Of My World" on Survivor Series 2002

Van Dam's "One Of A Kind" on some PPVs

Booker's theme on 2003 PPVs

Kiebler's "Legs"

The crowd chants during Goldberg Vs. Lesnar at Wrestlemania 20!

The "Fu** you, Cena!" chants at Wrestlemania 22

That One Guy has been kept intact. No cutaways from close up or positive commentary being muted!

Kid Rock's concert on Wrestlemania 25!



*Music Dubs*:

"Eye Of The Tiger" for Hogan

"Easy Lover" at Wrestlemania I

"Sirius" for Steamboat

They cut Steamboat's entrance from Chi-Town Rumble! (WTF?)

Salt-N-Pepa remains dubbed and cut on Wrestlemania 11 

"A Man Called Sting"

"Simply Ravishing" (WCW)

"Highway To Hell" at SummerSlam 1998 (They used the VHS master version of the PPV, LOL)

Page's WCW theme

Raven's WCW theme

Jericho's Evenflow knockoff theme

Jarrett's "Cowboy" knockoff theme

"Voodoo Child" on WCW PPVs

Goldberg's "Crush 'Em"

Sting's "Seek And Destroy"

"Sweet Home Alabama" at Armageddon (They play a knock off version)

"The Fight Song" at Invasion

"Cocky" at Royal Rumble 2002

"Feel So Numb" at No Way Out 2002

"Build A Bridge" at Survivor Series 2003

Sean O'Haire's theme 

Flair's theme is still dubbed over on Backlash 2004 (WTF?)

The Dudleyz Powerman 5000 song

"Walk Idiot" for Christy Hemme

"All The Things She Said" for Victoria

"Tattoo" for Maven

Sandman's "Enter Sandman"

"Drones" at Royal Rumble 2007

"Powertrip" for No Way Out 2007

"There And Back Again" for Backlash 2007

"Whine Up" for SummerSlam 2007

"Chinese Democracy" for Armageddon 2008

You Gotta Move" for SummerSlam 2009 (Sounds like they replaced it with a different Aerosmith song, but I don't know which one it is.)

"Ain't No Grave" and "For Whom The Bells Toll" at Wrestlemania 27


Feel free to add to the list or if you have any questions. Overall, I say its worth the subscribe, but I'm still going to buy DVD and Blu-Rays though.

- Vic


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

I actually don't expect every Raw, Smackdown and Nitro.. All that is a shitload of content and probably take alot of server space.. Not to mention having to go thru everything so you don't have lawsuits coming your way about music rights and the like..

HOWEVER I think special shows like Crockett cup, Saturday night main event, the clash of champion events are a must for the network library.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

So they add NXT from Episode 209 February but no old school stuff, Why not it seems dumb. They have so much stuff it seems like there not uploading any of it.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> So they add NXT from Episode 209 February but no old school stuff, Why not it seems dumb. They have so much stuff it seems like there not uploading any of it.


Adding content is probably the last thing on there minds right now they are trying to get this thing working smoothly for everyone then more content will follow


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> So they add NXT from Episode 209 February but no old school stuff, Why not it seems dumb. They have so much stuff it seems like there not uploading any of it.


its the third day with all these other problems and two, the network was designed at launch for the PPVS.. that's it. The reason NXT episodes are on there is because they own all the music and its ready in a digital format. Classic stuff is likely not at the moment.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

This is probably the biggest promotion WWE could imagine:


> LeBron James ‏@KingJames
> Wanna thank @StephMcMahon for her help with the gifts I gave my guys today! You're awesome!!* #WWENetwork* #Excitement #StriveForGreatness


Sure, it cost several thousand dollars(giving them free merchandise) but obviously worth it.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

Lazyking said:


> I actually don't expect every Raw, Smackdown and Nitro.. All that is a shitload of content and probably take alot of server space.. Not to mention having to go thru everything so you don't have lawsuits coming your way about music rights and the like..
> 
> HOWEVER I think special shows like Crockett cup, Saturday night main event, the clash of champion events are a must for the network library.


But its WWE content there show, Why have some Raws only from 1998 up and just stop, So what about server space. Netflix adds movies and shows all the time, I never seem to delete them either.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

By the way I got this email tonight

"We are doing maintenance in order to deliver you a better experience when playing video on demand. During this process, you may experience errors when trying to watch video on demand over the next few hours. We expect this to be resolved by tomorrow morning. The live “OnNow” channel will not be effected. We invite you to enjoy watching video on demand on other devices including desktops, laptops, tablets or mobile phones."


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> But its WWE content there show, Why have some Raws only from 1998 up and just stop, So what about server space. Netflix adds movies and shows all the time, I never seem to delete them either.


They might have just had those ready, WWE still has to get them all ready and edit certain things out like music etc. There is a lot that goes into it


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

So does it mean after time they will post every year of Raw being that they posted those other ones from 1998 then?


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> But its WWE content there show, Why have some Raws only from 1998 up and just stop, So what about server space. Netflix adds movies and shows all the time, I never seem to delete them either.


Because you don't roll out everything at once. Say they're going to have EVERYTHING from their extensive library on the network ( I don't think it's likely) As a company, you wouldn't have everything out day one.. even a year from now. You need to keep adding content not just keep recycling shit.

Yes it is their content but when you bring in music acts for themes or whatever you have to pay them. That is expensive as is server space. Do you know how many Subscribers netflix has? 44 Million people worldwide. WWE will never sniff that.

Not to mention, Netflix does delete stuff off their instant service if they don't have the rights for it any longer.

This network is brand new. WWE doesn't handle their own streaming on this. They outsourced to another company. This isn't some easy thing for WWE to undertake. People gotta stop treating it like it is.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

Cole said on Raw or the chamber payperview I dont rememeber but he said 50 documentries will be up is this true? I didnt know they even had that many lol


----------



## Rigby (Nov 22, 2013)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> But its WWE content there show, Why have some Raws only from 1998 up and just stop, So what about server space. Netflix adds movies and shows all the time, I never seem to delete them either.


Because getting the source master tapes, properly converting them to a digital format, formatting them for 720p HD, editing for commercials, theme music, profanity, etc., getting them quality and content reviewed, and making them accessible through the Network takes a lot of time and money. We're talking about thousands upon thousands of hours of content from weekly two or three hour episodes of Raw from the past 20 or so years, not including their other weekly shows and all the other weekly programs and PPVs from other feds that they've acquired the tapes and the rights to over the years.


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

Just bought it since this is payday, and anyone else getting it to work on the X box. it is working on my laptop but i would rather watch it on my xbox but its saying unrecognized password or user...they still havent fixed it from monday??


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

Sigh the F in WWF is STILL censored, despite trhe compromise from the pandas.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

jorgovan21 said:


> Sigh the F in WWF is STILL censored, despite trhe compromise from the pandas.


What shows? 

That is what I wanted unedited most. Music doesn't matter to me, even bleeping out profanity but seeing blurred F will drive me crazy.


----------



## FlyingElbow (Nov 24, 2011)

This might (probably?) have been posted already, but thought it was worth repeating if any Roku users are still having problems.

The Roku VOD library was missing a TON of PPVS, including the entire ECW PPV library. Here's the fix: go to WWE.com, log-in to your account, turn ON parental controls, then immediately turn them back OFF. You should now have the complete PPV libraries listed on the Roku (more or less, I gather a few are still missing, but haven't confirmed).

Of course, none of them will actually PLAY for more than a minute or two before you get that socket error message, but at least everything will be listed.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

Lazyking said:


> What shows?
> 
> That is what I wanted unedited most. Music doesn't matter to me, even bleeping out profanity but seeing blurred F will drive me crazy.


I'm talking about when they SAY WWF. Check Survivor Series 92 for example.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

FlyingElbow said:


> This might (probably?) have been posted already, but thought it was worth repeating if any Roku users are still having problems.
> 
> The Roku VOD library was missing a TON of PPVS, including the entire ECW PPV library. Here's the fix: go to WWE.com, log-in to your account, turn ON parental controls, then immediately turn them back OFF. You should now have the complete PPV libraries listed on the Roku (more or less, I gather a few are still missing, but haven't confirmed).
> 
> Of course, none of them will actually PLAY for more than a minute or two before you get that socket error message, but at least everything will be listed.



I use ps3 one ecw ppv I noticed missing massacre on 34th Street since I was there

Do you see that?


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

jorgovan21 said:


> I'm talking about when they SAY WWF. Check Survivor Series 92 for example.



It's probably because it was taken from a DVD release 

If they already have it digitized there not going to redo it for those reasons


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

What's the point of search if I put in something like Sting and nothing comes up lol


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

iamloco724 said:


> What's the point of search if I put in something like Sting and nothing comes up lol


8 pages comes out for Sting for me.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> 8 pages comes out for Sting for me.



I tried on ps3 and Android both nothing


----------



## Shady_Jake (Feb 28, 2010)

Any updates on issues with Xbox 360? I'm starting to get rather irritated about it. Thanks fellas.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

For that matter Shawn Michaels doesn't come up for me either weird


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

Shady_Jake said:


> Any updates on issues with Xbox 360? I'm starting to get rather irritated about it. Thanks fellas.


Did you call the help number and ask them yet?


----------



## Shady_Jake (Feb 28, 2010)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> Did you call the help number and ask them yet?


Here is what their Twitter tech support account tweeted me earlier today:

"@AskWWENetwork - @saulter00 Hi! We're working aggressively to fix login issues on the Xbox 360 WWE Network App. We will provide an update shortly. ^RGV"


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

The Raw Episode for March 19th 2012 isn't on the network for some reason.
Isn't that the episode that Punk called Jericho Bullshit?
Also they changed the camera angle for WrestleMania 28 when Cm punk says "Tap out you son of a bitch" so no one could hear it.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

I was able to see all the content on the network as a free user but not viewing anything why can't I still do that now?


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> Cole said on Raw or the chamber payperview I dont rememeber but he said 50 documentries will be up is this true? I didnt know they even had that many lol



According to wrestlingdvdnews.com they have at least 60 documentaries they can go with. Not sure if they count those round table Legends programs as docs along with the ones like Edge and Punk and HHH. The only ones on the network now are the Shawn/Bret one that's on demand and the Austin one being shown Saturday night. 

No idea if Cole fucked up by saying that (like saying two Raws ago that the trial week started that next day) and it got past Vince and HHH or it's a screw up on the network's end that they're not there. I know that raised my eyebrows when he said it.

Every aspect of the Network has worked magnificently on every device for me yesterday and this morning. Not a glitch anywhere Still can't play it on Chrome but that's no biggie. I'm loving this more and more.


----------



## epbbi (Feb 24, 2014)

The Android app is garbage. The video is like a slide show much of the time and gets out of sync with the audio. Netflix works great on my phone, so it's not my Internet connection, Wi-Fi, or the phone itself.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So far today its working perfect on PS4, i just watched 2 ppvs without any buffering and i fast forwarded a few times and it still played perfectly.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Is there any reason why the Network works on Firefox but not Chrome, no big deal, just curious?


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

dmccourt95 said:


> Is there any reason why the Network works on Firefox but not Chrome, no big deal, just curious?


Working fine on Chrome for me, haven't tried Firefox.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

This is about the RAW's and Smackdowns that are on the network again from the FAQ's



> Yes, 2012 and 2013 replays of Raw and SmackDown are available on WWE Network's ever-growing video-on-demand library. Current episodes of RAW and SmackDown will be available on-demand 30 days after their original air date on USA and Syfy.


So what I can take from that is the rep was right classic episodes will be put on there just not all of them.


----------



## epbbi (Feb 24, 2014)

dmccourt95 said:


> Is there any reason why the Network works on Firefox but not Chrome, no big deal, just curious?


For me it works much better in Chrome and sometimes has problems in Firefox.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

Mae young at Rumble 2000 is blurred, but I think I can live without seeing Mae Young's tits in 720p


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

SixthDestiny said:


> Mae young at Rumble 2000 is blurred, but I think I can live without seeing Mae Young's tits in 720p


Nudity would appear blurred anyway I remember someone talking about Kat's breasts being blurred.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> Nudity would appear blurred anyway I remember someone talking about Kat's breasts being blurred.


Yeah, that one I am more upset that it is blurred... hehe


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Xbox 360 better be fucking fixed by NXT Arrival tonight.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Hag said:


> Xbox 360 better be fucking fixed by NXT Arrival tonight.


Do you have a mobile phone?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

My god that generic theme they gave DDP... Just watched DDP vs Curt Henning starrcade 97 and i can't believe that awful generic theme they replaced Self High Five with. 

WWE Network Unedited my ass, do they know what unedited means? Cause i don't think they do.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

SAMCRO said:


> My god that generic theme they gave DDP... Just watched DDP vs Curt Henning starrcade 97 and i can't believe that awful generic theme they replaced Self High Five with.
> 
> WWE Network Unedited my ass, do they know what unedited means? Cause i don't think they do.


Half the music used in WCW was a ripoff of popular songs. They had to edit out the music due to royalty fees you have to pay to artists to use their music.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> Half the music used in WCW was a ripoff of popular songs. They had to edit out the music due to royalty fees you have to pay to artists to use their music.


I understand that but they shouldn't have kept saying everything is gonna be unedited when in reality foul language is censored and a ton of theme songs are over dubbed.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

SAMCRO said:


> I understand that but they shouldn't have kept saying everything is gonna be unedited when in reality foul language is censored and a ton of theme songs are over dubbed.


Im not gonna defend them but I think they may of meant visual edits but yeah is pretty shitty they claim unedited and they edit language out. I know the music would be edited going into the launch.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

No they shouldn't have. its a bait and switch but anyone would know that the music wouldn't be intacted so it was a false statement from jump street.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> Im not gonna defend them but I think they may of meant visual edits but yeah is pretty shitty they claim unedited and they edit language out. I know the music would be edited going into the launch.


They have certain songs like Limp Bizkit's My Way on WM 17 and they had Edge's Never Gonna stop theme by Rob Zombie. What did they pay the rights to use certain songs but not others?


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

Sorry guys, late to the party and been mad busy at work so probably missed it, but I take it some cheeky chaps have figured out how to access the Network outside of the States?

Any help for a UK fan?


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> They have certain songs like Limp Bizkit's My Way on WM 17 and they had Edge's Never Gonna stop theme by Rob Zombie. What did they pay the rights to use certain songs but not others?


probably lot less than nirvana

They didn't even use DDP's WWE theme for his WCW entrances?


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

SAMCRO said:


> They have certain songs like Limp Bizkit's My Way on WM 17 and they had Edge's Never Gonna stop theme by Rob Zombie. What did they pay the rights to use certain songs but not others?


They obviously ripped these from DVD's and videos some of the DVD's were edited because of the World Wildlife Fund, The PG Era and musical rights if it makes you feel better during Summerslam 89 they blurred out Of Wrestling out of WWF Superstars of Wrestling.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lazyking said:


> probably lot less than nirvana
> 
> They didn't even use DDP's WWE theme for his WCW entrances?


Nope, they just gave him some generic guitar theme. Come to think of it why the hell didn't they just use his WWE theme? They used Goldberg's WWE theme.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> Half the music used in WCW was a ripoff of popular songs. They had to edit out the music due to royalty fees you have to pay to artists to use their music.


WWE has enough money, they could of done it, I think the reason why they didn't is because it would have been a pain in the ass to do. Even though swapping out the music sounds like it would have been an equal pain in the ass, they just didn't have to pay for it.


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

admiremyclone said:


> Sorry guys, late to the party and been mad busy at work so probably missed it, but I take it some cheeky chaps have figured out how to access the Network outside of the States?
> 
> Any help for a UK fan?


Am from UK, using Chrome (only thing I did was download a program called "Hola" to trick the WWE.com website into thinking im accessing from the states) and just went throught the reistration process (using correct british address, only thing I added was a random state) and has been working pretty well.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

Old_Skool said:


> Am from UK, using Chrome (only thing I did was download a program called "Hola" to trick the WWE.com website into thinking im accessing from the states) and just went throught the reistration process (using correct british address, only thing I added was a random state) and has been working pretty well.


Excellent, thanks! What is Hola and where does one find it?


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

admiremyclone said:


> Excellent, thanks! What is Hola and where does one find it?


https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/hola/ firefox

https://chrome.google.com/webstore/...ternet/gkojfkhlekighikafcpjkiklfbnlmeio?hl=en chrome

That's it.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

CM Dell said:


> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/hola/ firefox
> 
> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/...ternet/gkojfkhlekighikafcpjkiklfbnlmeio?hl=en chrome
> 
> That's it.


Ok I now have the little Hola icon on the top right of my toolbar. So when I'm registering a new account do I select US or UK? It's asking for zip code so do I make one up or put my UK one in? Sorry for so many questions.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

OK so I've managed to successfully register. But none of the videos seem to work. I just get "Media error - Video Not Available"


----------



## epbbi (Feb 24, 2014)

Day 32, still no Royal Rumble 2014. Are they waiting until after the trial week so they don't give it to anyone for free?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Shady_Jake said:


> Here is what their Twitter tech support account tweeted me earlier today:
> 
> "@AskWWENetwork - @saulter00 Hi! We're working aggressively to fix login issues on the Xbox 360 WWE Network App. We will provide an update shortly. ^RGV"


They've tweeted that everyday...


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

admiremyclone said:


> OK so I've managed to successfully register. But none of the videos seem to work. I just get "Media error - Video Not Available"


You need to use a US based VPN. It simply won't play the videos if it thinks you're outside of the US.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

Zigberg said:


> You need to use a US based VPN. It simply won't play the videos if it thinks you're outside of the US.


Right I see. I apologise, I'm crap with stuff like this. How do I get a US based VPN?


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

admiremyclone said:


> Right I see. I apologise, I'm crap with stuff like this. How do I get a US based VPN?


https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

admiremyclone said:


> Ok I now have the little Hola icon on the top right of my toolbar. So when I'm registering a new account do I select US or UK? It's asking for zip code so do I make one up or put my UK one in? Sorry for so many questions.


I signed up with a US address, but I don't think that matters much. 

Did you activate Hola? If it's working, the icon will turn to an american flag when on WWE.com. See the flag in the corner? If yours is still the Hola icon you need to click on it and make sure WWE.com is set to US.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

It worked! Thanks everyone  ^^


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

hitman, nash, and heyman hosting the nxt arrival show together should be interesting to see. i haven't watched nxt since it stopped airing on tv, but that could change now... probably not though.


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm in Canada and using Hola. I am using an American address and zip code. Do I need to use an American phone number as well?


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

BrownianMotion said:


> I'm in Canada and using Hola. I am using an American address and zip code. Do I need to use an American phone number as well?


No, I used a UK mobile number


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Love watching the Old WWE PPVS with no lag its so refreshing.


----------



## KliqRunTheBiz (Jan 15, 2014)

so far my viewing of "Royal Rumble 1990" is working well even with clicking around to different chapters

love how they have little bulletpoint chapter spots you can click to to see a match start or end faster


Brutus "The Barber" Beefcake got a bigger pop than most in WWE currently


----------



## thephen0m (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm thinking about getting Roku 3 as I want a way to access the WWE Network, Netflix and YouTube without having to pay for an Xbox live subscription. I also have a feeling that the Xbox login issue won't be fixed for a long time. A Microsoft rep said it's an issue on both ends, and it could 2 weeks or 2 months before it's fixed, there is no time table.

Can anyone here with a Roku device confirm that this fix works for getting all the content listed?



> I was reading on a Roku forum and there is a fix for the issue of not all of the pay per views showing up in the "shows: section:
> 
> If someone were to log into their wwe network account (wwe.com) and turn the parental controls On, then Off again...the next time they start the network channel on their Roku box, the missing shows will appear at that point. I was having this problem and just tried it and it works. Hopefully this will help out a few other folks having the same issue.
> 
> There is still an issue with the on demand shows getting a "general socket error" every couple of minutes when playing a show...the live stream portion is great (which is weird because I would have thought the opposite). I watched the Raw pre-show and WrestleMania on Monday and no issues whatsoever with the streaming.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

Ok so I've been using the Network for the last hour or so. Had no problems watching anything, and after a very brief moment of buffering when I click on a show it plays perfectly without any pausing/buffering.

It's already amazing, just imagine how amazing it's going to be when they upload even more. I just don't know where to start!

Is Legends House on there yet?


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

I feel for the X-Box users ouch possibly two weeks to 2 months not good for the Network at least you have your forum here to :cussin:


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

admiremyclone said:


> Ok so I've been using the Network for the last hour or so. Had no problems watching anything, and after a very brief moment of buffering when I click on a show it plays perfectly without any pausing/buffering.
> 
> It's already amazing, just imagine how amazing it's going to be when they upload even more. I just don't know where to start!
> 
> Is Legends House on there yet?


Hasn't debuted yet but when it does it will be on there.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

admiremyclone said:


> Ok so I've been using the Network for the last hour or so. Had no problems watching anything, and after a very brief moment of buffering when I click on a show it plays perfectly without any pausing/buffering.
> 
> It's already amazing, just imagine how amazing it's going to be when they upload even more. I just don't know where to start!
> 
> Is Legends House on there yet?



Legends House starts up in April. 

I'm already looking to what this is going to be like come June or July. Once they get over the Wrestlemania 30 hump I'm betting we'll start seeing more and more going up on a regular basis. I'd be surprised if we saw anything significant before then (beyond putting tonight's live NXT on demand and other things of the sort).


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

People with Roku still having problems?

Because I am. And now I'm getting annoyed because I'm starting to read things are beginning to work and run smoothly for everyone else on other platforms. Yet on my Roku it still shuts off after like 2 minutes every video with an error popscreen.


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

For those of you that have been able to access the network is the content really unedited? I heard some ecw shows were edited for language and other dumb shit. If that is true I wont be continuing past my free trial I am not going to stuck in a 6 month contract for edited content.


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

Oakue said:


> People with Roku still having problems?
> 
> Because I am. And now I'm getting annoyed because I'm starting to read things are beginning to work and run smoothly for everyone else on other platforms. Yet on my Roku it still shuts off after like 2 minutes every video with an error popscreen.


Roku HD user here and for the past few days I have not been able to make it past 3 minutes of On Demand content without getting the same error message. The live stream has worked flawlessly since launch surprisingly.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Wrestlemania Rewind is pretty awesome although narrator sounds a lot like Larry King.

- Vic


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

AttitudeEraMark4Life said:


> For those of you that have been able to access the network is the content really unedited? I heard some ecw shows were edited for language and other dumb shit. If that is true I wont be continuing past my free trial I am not going to stuck in a 6 month contract for edited content.


Yes some thing are edited but probably due to being ripped from DVD's or VHS which was censored.

For Example: WWF Superstars of Wrestling is edited as Of Wrestling is blurred on Summerslam 89 but right after that Bobby Heenan and Rick Rude curse in a promo.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Vic Capri said:


> Wrestlemania Rewind is pretty awesome although narrator sounds a lot like Larry King.
> 
> - Vic


Believe it's Pat Summerrall before he passed away this past year.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

I heard some bleeps on Mania 17 but I dunno if that is edited or if it was bleeped on the original broadcast.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

Is chat support not working for anyone else just tried to go in and it wont load?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

I might just have to buy a Roku. What Roku is the best and has been working with the Network?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This thing is working better every day...


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Goldberg has his original WCW theme on most WCW PPV's I've checked so far. :mark:


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Watching an old episode of RAW...Episode 297 to be exact. It played flawlessly without any buffering. Pretty good show btw.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

iamloco724 said:


> Is chat support not working for anyone else just tried to go in and it wont load?


turns out there closed on thursdays for whatever reason


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

Can't get it to work on PS3 in Canada but I got it working using Hola with Firefox. Watching Wrestlemania X8. I was at the SkyDome for that and it has been nice reliving it.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

So on ps3 everything right now at the moment seems to be working great i havnt watched anything for more than a few minutes though and tested fast fwding

but here some other Various issues, when roku works i get 2.0 sound but on my ps3 i get 1.1 sound, the ecw ppv massacre on 34th street shows up on the android app but not on ps3 and Wwes great American bash is under the wcw great American bash and vice versa


----------



## jewels14 (Apr 5, 2011)

When this network comes to the UK im gonna have so many wanks over curvy trish stratus... fuck it im not going to lie. I think i remember a segment with the APA sometime


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

So how is the Network guys. I'll probably pick it up before Mania, seeing issues on PS3 is worrying though. Planned on watching Mania on my TV not on my PC or ipod.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

SoupBro said:


> So how is the Network guys. I'll probably pick it up before Mania, seeing issues on PS3 is worrying though. Planned on watching Mania on my TV not on my PC or ipod.


VOD works well on PS3 Today don't know about Livestream however?


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

PS3 is still giving me "Fatal Error" anyone got past this? I am using a US DNS


----------



## pointoforder (Oct 23, 2012)

How do you people feel about the edits?

Some of the music I can understand due to licensing, but they have edited some of the older PPVs. And I'm at a loss as to why with something with parental controls on it, they are bleeping curse words, or editing out curse words all together? Also pixelating the middle finger. I read somewhere else something about people noticing them cutting like 4 or 5 backstage interviews in an early 90s WWF PPV as well.

For example, Wrestlemania 5 in Piper’s pit during the Brother Love portion of the segment where Roddy Piper backed Brother Love into a corner and pulled his skirt off causing Brother Love to run away is completely gone. Edited right off the event for some reason. Not even cut, just deleted as if it never happened.

I don't like that at all, and that should not be occurring with something that costs a monthly fee. Also it was not sold that way. IT was sold as a totally unedited and on demand network, and neither are true. It's not unedited and it's also not totally on demand either. Just the PPVs.


----------



## geomon (May 13, 2010)

I have the feeling these edits were made for home media, like DVD etc. They just scanned them in and put them on the servers.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

So now today I can't even get on the site as it keeps redirecting me back to http://wwe.com/wwenetwork. Is that because you're not supposed to access anything outside of the US?

Yeah, I think I'll just give up on this and sub when it becomes available over here. Hopefully by then they have added more content like the old Raw and Smackdowns as well as completely fixed all these issues.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

geomon said:


> I have the feeling these edits were made for home media, like DVD etc. They just scanned them in and put them on the servers.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


that seems to be exactly what it is, they didnt want to re digitize all that content so they just took what they had already even if it was edited


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

geomon said:


> I have the feeling these edits were made for home media, like DVD etc. They just scanned them in and put them on the servers.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


This is probably true


----------



## MrBryan (Nov 4, 2012)

I hope they will bring old RAW's and Smackdown's in the future


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> PS3 is still giving me "Fatal Error" anyone got past this? I am using a US DNS


I have the same problem on the Ps3.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

SoupBro said:


> So how is the Network guys. I'll probably pick it up before Mania, seeing issues on PS3 is worrying though. Planned on watching Mania on my TV not on my PC or ipod.


Can't speak for other devices, but I've been mostly watching the Network on my laptop using google chrome. It's been pretty good. The picture quality is amazing. I am surprised this was only 720p because at times, it looked like 1080p. Either way, you could probably buy an hdmi cable and hook it up to your TV from your computer if the PS3 is still having issues.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

geomon said:


> I have the feeling these edits were made for home media, like DVD etc. They just scanned them in and put them on the servers.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Well then I'm going to have to think when my trial ends in a few days. The concept of the network is great...but I kind of agree with the other person. I shouldn't be paying $10 a month for edited material.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

Oakue said:


> Well then I'm going to have to think when my trial ends in a few days. The concept of the network is great...but I kind of agree with the other person. I shouldn't be paying $10 a month for edited material.


what should you be paying? 10 dollars still for all of that and more content to come plus live ppvs is still a hell of a deal


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

iamloco724 said:


> what should you be paying? 10 dollars still for all of that and more content to come plus live ppvs is still a hell of a deal


I think I should be paying for non edited material.

Plus the more content to come thing...is it all going to be up there at your disposal? Or is the added TV shows going to be on a rotational basis. In other words the Raws that are up right now, get taken down and replaced with something new next month?


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

Why cant I see whats on the network now as a free user? but not be able to view anything which im fine with, I just want to see whats added before buying the network. Why cant I do this now?


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

Oakue said:


> I think I should be paying for non edited material.
> 
> Plus the more content to come thing...is it all going to be up there at your disposal? Or is the added TV shows going to be on a rotational basis. In other words the Raws that are up right now, get taken down and replaced with something new next month?


we dont know but im sure some stuff will be there for the long term like all the ppvs

and im hoping when the raws go up they are there also for the long term

originals and some other stuff might go away at times


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I do hope they keep the stuff that is already up when uploading new things. I fear though it will be rotational. I hope not.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

pointoforder said:


> How do you people feel about the edits?
> 
> Some of the music I can understand due to licensing, but they have edited some of the older PPVs. And I'm at a loss as to why with something with parental controls on it, they are bleeping curse words, or editing out curse words all together? Also pixelating the middle finger. I read somewhere else something about people noticing them cutting like 4 or 5 backstage interviews in an early 90s WWF PPV as well.
> 
> ...


In a perfect world I'd love to have everything as they were originally broadcast as I'm one of those guys who prefers things as they were. Don't cut anything and don't overdub anything. Don't change the aspect ratios and don't censor anything.

That being said, for some reason I don't have too much of an issue with any edits or overdubs. Watching the main event of WM 1 on the rewind show and having Real American in place of Eye of the Tiger didn't take anything away from the match itself for me. Yeah, I noticed it. But once the match started it never crossed my mind. Anything with language...I get what they were trying to say. Everything else like the chair shots to the head and the blood have been there as far as I've seen. Not sure about instance of choking being edited. Maybe you guys have noticed.

I could see a time where this thing is refined to the extent that the parental control could bring up a censored version of a PPV and leaving it unblocked brings up an unedited version (seeing that you have to sit through the TV rating before you watch anything, even if a program on the live station has already started, leaves this as a viable option). At the moment it's been a matter of getting it all up and running. We have a ways to go before this realizes its full potential.

Maybe it's just that there's so much to choose from at the start with a ton more coming...I don't know. It's not affecting me one way or another. I didn't buy into the network with one specific aspect in mind. The whole thing appealed to me. I would've paid ten bucks a month just for the live pay per views and shows alone (that price was perfect to keep me from streaming them for free). I might've paid it just for the on demand aspect. I might've even paid it just for the linear network that shows everything else. Having it all in one package for that price makes the edits...I don't want to say "forgivable" but "tolerable".


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

YouThinkUKnowMe said:


> In a perfect world I'd love to have everything as they were originally broadcast as I'm one of those guys who prefers things as they were. Don't cut anything and don't overdub anything. Don't change the aspect ratios and don't censor anything.
> 
> That being said, for some reason I don't have too much of an issue with any edits or overdubs. Watching the main event of WM 1 on the rewind show and having Real American in place of Eye of the Tiger didn't take anything away from the match itself for me. Yeah, I noticed it. But once the match started it never crossed my mind. Anything with language...I get what they were trying to say. Everything else like the chair shots to the head and the blood have been there as far as I've seen. Not sure about instance of choking being edited. Maybe you guys have noticed.
> 
> ...


I agree with this yeah you see edits but it doesn't take you out of the mood at least for me if you let edits get you down than gotta realize the world isn't perfect and everything doesn't go your way.

Also didn't even know about that part of the Brother Love Wrestlemania 5 segment as it didn't seem to bother me as I was more focused on Piper's confrontation with Morton Downey.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

How many Monday Night Raws are up right now?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> Clarification on PPVs on the WWE Network
> 
> Because of various rumors and questions being asked, this is the situation with pay-per-view replays on the network.
> 
> ...


Via F4WOnline


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

How does one find old episodes of RAW? I noticed someone said they were watching a random old episode.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> How many Monday Night Raws are up right now?


About 7 episodes from 1993, Tyson and Austin in 1998 and Austin riding the Zamboni as well as when Vince announced when he purchased WCW.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

admiremyclone said:


> How does one find old episodes of RAW? I noticed someone said they were watching a random old episode.


should be under RAW Replays.

PS: Also just saw Mean Gene Okerlund call The Colossal Connection the Colstomy Connection whoops Gene-O


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

JY57 said:


> Via F4WOnline


That's great to know. I was worried about this because sometimes I can't see the PPV live, so it's good to finally get it answered.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

Oakue said:


> That's great to know. I was worried about this because sometimes I can't see the PPV live, so it's good to finally get it answered.


Its been confirmed through the faq on the site but alot of people have been paranoid lol


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> How many Monday Night Raws are up right now?


Not many unfortunately.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Does anyone else have connection problems ever since downloading the WWE network app? I've been having troubles since Monday


----------



## Lightupbob (Jan 31, 2014)

*On the WWEnetwork I just watched......*

Fully loaded 2000" I forgot that Benoit and rock ever mainevented against each other . They had one hell of a match. 

P.S Benoit is one hell of a stiff worker. I bet rick was sore as he'll after that match


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: On the WWEnetwork I just watched......*

Good for you.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: On the WWEnetwork I just watched......*



Lightupbob said:


> Fully loaded 2000" I forgot that Benoit and rock ever mainevented against each other . They had one hell of a match.
> 
> P.S Benoit is one hell of a stiff worker. I bet rick was sore as he'll after that match


He's so stiff Rick Steiner felt it.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: On the WWEnetwork I just watched......*



Kling Klang said:


> Good for you.


No Good For YOU!!!


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

I was able to get on the network on my laptop and see everything added but not view anything why can't I do this anymore?


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> I was able to get on the network on my laptop and see everything added but not view anything why can't I do this anymore?


Don't you have to be logged in?


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

I tried that and it won't go to the network


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

So I canceled my free trial today. There's a charge on my PayPal account for $9.99. I assume that will be refunded since I canceled before the free trial expires, right? At least that's what it says on the WWE website. However, I still have access to the WWE Network. I guess that lasts until the end of the free trial week which should be Sunday.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

I thought free trial ends Monday


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> I thought free trial ends Monday


Either way, my main concern is that I do not get charged anything because I canceled before it ends, be it Sunday or Monday.

Has anyone canceled yet and had the $9.99 charge on their PayPal refunded?


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

BrownianMotion said:


> So I canceled my free trial today. There's a charge on my PayPal account for $9.99. I assume that will be refunded since I canceled before the free trial expires, right? At least that's what it says on the WWE website. However, I still have access to the WWE Network. I guess that lasts until the end of the free trial week which should be Sunday.


I have read they charge the $9.99 to make sure your Card/PayPal is valid, but they refund it within 10-12 hours, could be up to a day.


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

SixthDestiny said:


> I have read they charge the $9.99 to make sure your Card/PayPal is valid, but they refund it within 10-12 hours, could be up to a day.


Within 10-12 hours of cancelation or within 10-12 hours of when the free trial ends?


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

BrownianMotion said:


> Within 10-12 hours of cancelation or within 10-12 hours of when the free trial ends?


10-12 hours of the charge, from what I read.


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

SixthDestiny said:


> 10-12 hours of the charge, from what I read.


Ok thanks. I actually signed up today to try it out. Watched Wrestlemania X8 and Over the Edge and then canceled immediately afterwards.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

Why can't I get in to the network as a free user and just see what has been added? I was about to do that the other day just fine.


----------



## Lightupbob (Jan 31, 2014)

Anyone else notice these fancy chapters you guys speak of do not exist on iPad app? I want the chapter buttons....would be so nice to be able to skip to which part I want


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Lightupbob said:


> Anyone else notice these fancy chapters you guys speak of do not exist on iPad app? I want the chapter buttons....would be so nice to be able to skip to which part I want


Thats an Apple issue as it is the same thing on my IPhone 5C.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> Why can't I get in to the network as a free user and just see what has been added? I was about to do that the other day just fine.


What kind of errors are you getting? Have you put in any Paypal/Credit card info to be able to start your free trial, or are you just in using a free wwe.com account with no CC/Paypal info put into it?


----------



## cmcabana (Jul 16, 2013)

Wow what a difference 3 days make. I am able to watch on demand with no problems and live stream on my ps3. I haven't messed with my roku to much but I know I was having no problems with the live stream I haven't really messed with the on demand so i don't know to much about that. I can't wait for the NXT event tonight. Should be good. Other than the Raw pre and post show I feel like tonight will be there first true test with how well the network can handle a live event/ppv.


----------



## TheWhole_Damn-Show (Jan 8, 2013)

Okay so I got confirmation that I've purchased WWE Network yet now whenever I go to network.wwe.com all I get is a blank black screen with a red bar telling me to purchase the WWE Network


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

SixthDestiny said:


> What kind of errors are you getting? Have you put in any Paypal/Credit card info to be able to start your free trial, or are you just in using a free wwe.com account with no CC/Paypal info put into it?


Im using a wwe.com account with no CC/Paypal info. I was able to see all the content on the network but not be able to view it which was fine, I just want to be able to see what content they put up like was able to before before I consider buying it


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Just watched Big Show knock Sheamus into tomorrow. Good lord, one of the best damn hoss matches I've ever seen!

- Vic


----------



## Dannylad777 (Nov 24, 2013)

When my week trial is over do I pay $60 or is it just $10 a month?


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Dannylad777 said:


> When my week trial is over do I pay $60 or is it just $10 a month?


If you cancel before the trial ends you pay nothing if you don't then you pay 10 bucks a month.


----------



## Dannylad777 (Nov 24, 2013)

So when my week trial is over do I pay $ 60 or is it just $ 10 monthly


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> Thats an Apple issue as it is the same thing on my IPhone 5C.


its also not on all the content via ps3 only some have the markers


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Dannylad777 said:


> So when my week trial is over do I pay $ 60 or is it just $ 10 monthly


10 A MONTH!!!!


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

iamloco724 said:


> its also not on all the content via ps3 only some have the markers


everything I've seen has markers my deepest apologies.


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

I am watching Judgment day 2001 and I skipped over the first match of Regal vs Rikishi and it automatically skipped the entire 2nd match (Beniot vs Angle) and went to the third match. 

Has anyone else noticed any more Benoit censoring?


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> everything I've seen has markers my deepest apologies.


not on ps3 especially older wcw stuff and other random ppvs


----------



## blink_41sum_182 (Apr 9, 2011)

Can I let my friend use my account or no?


----------



## Dannylad777 (Nov 24, 2013)

*Sorry for this post*

Every time i try to post this on the network page it won't let me.
So his my question

When my wwe network 1 week trial is over do I pay $ 60 or is it just $ 10 monthly 
Really confused


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Sorry for this post*

$10 a month, for 6 months.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

iverson19 said:


> I am watching Judgment day 2001 and I skipped over the first match of Regal vs Rikishi and it automatically skipped the entire 2nd match (Beniot vs Angle) and went to the third match.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed any more Benoit censoring?


that match, and all of benoit's matches are most certainly on there


----------



## Dannylad777 (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Sorry for this post*

So you pay it monthly then.


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: Sorry for this post*



Dannylad777 said:


> So you pay it monthly then.


For 6 months, $10 a month.


----------



## Dannylad777 (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Sorry for this post*

Can you cancell it after a month


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: Sorry for this post*

$10 a month, for 6 months, with a 6 month commitment.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Sorry for this post*

What blows my mind is that they have created this Network for pretty much every device yet it isn't available worldwide from the beginning. 

For example it may not be out in the UK until 2015 and who knows what month it will be in. By then the hype will have died down and all these other countries will be a year behind in terms of the PPV price rate and the live scheduling.

If your going to release a groundbreaking product then at least release it to the world at the same time. It shouldn't matter what country you are from because we all have one thing in common, we are WWE fans.


Maybe it is a marketing plan. For example the PS4 has only just been released in Japan admittedly the gap between the main release and the Japanese release it only a few months as apposed to a whole year.

I read somewhere that some countries wont get it until 2016. WHAT THE FUCK !?!?!?!!


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Sorry for this post*

Why is the 6 month commitment idea so hard to understand?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

doinktheclowns said:


> What blows my mind is that they have created this Network for pretty much every device yet it isn't available worldwide from the beginning.
> 
> For example it may not be out in the UK until 2015 and who knows what month it will be in. By then the hype will have died down and all these other countries will be a year behind in terms of the PPV price rate and the live scheduling.
> 
> ...


Completely agree, I also think they've made the mistake of announcing this whole 30 days thing for the catch up's of Raw and Smackdown, I know people who were wanting to get this network so that they can watch Raw/Smackdown the next day due to the time zone's it's on here in the UK (1am - 4am Raw, 1am - 4am PPV's), most people can't watch it at those times so they were looking forward to getting the network so that they now can, only to be told they'll have to wait and be 30 days behind, no one wants to do this, it makes no sense and they've lost a huge selling point with this I think.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

Osize10 said:


> that match, and all of benoit's matches are most certainly on there


it IS skipped on the timeline though, in other words the MATCH is there, but it's not listed on the timeline.


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

Wouldn't work at all with Chrome but works with Firefox. Has to do with Chrome's pre-installed Flash Player. So for anybody that uses Chrome: Get Firefox, download Adobe Flash Player and it works. Enjoy!


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Sorry for this post*

How are your guys streams holding up for NXT Arrival? 

So far so good here.


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Sorry for this post*



CM Dell said:


> How are your guys streams holding up for NXT Arrival?
> 
> So far so good here.


Live Stream for Arrival is flawless so far. Good sign, although I know its not the numbers WM will do, its a very good sign.


----------



## rpaj (Aug 3, 2012)

My NXT Arrival stream is lagging horribly, haven't been able to watch any live events without it stopping every 30 seconds or so..


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Sorry for this post*



iverson19 said:


> Live Stream for Arrival is flawless so far. Good sign, although I know its not the numbers WM will do, its a very good sign.


True that! Gives me confidence that WM will work.



rpaj said:


> My NXT Arrival stream is lagging horribly, haven't been able to watch any live events without it stopping every 30 seconds or so..


Ah that sucks man, no problems here although it has cut to low quality a few times.


----------



## gaco (May 7, 2011)

Wasn't announced that we could go back to the beginning of the stream if we arrived later? How can I do that?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

I think this is the Cesario vs Zayn network. I swear this is like the 5th time I've seen Cesaro vs Zayn when I've turned on the network


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Just signed up for the Network. Hopefully the PS3 and 360 issues will get resolved soon. Currently watching NXT Arrival in my phone, looks great.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Osize10 said:


> I think this is the Cesario vs Zayn network. I swear this is like the 5th time I've seen Cesaro vs Zayn when I've turned on the network


This match has been awesome though!


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: Sorry for this post*



CM Dell said:


> How are your guys streams holding up for NXT Arrival?
> 
> So far so good here.


I just put it on now. I tried to watch from the beginning but I got an error. Am watching live now and it's fine.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Sorry for this post*



CM Dell said:


> How are your guys streams holding up for NXT Arrival?
> 
> So far so good here.



Perfect here.

Cesaro/Zayn...awesome match.


----------



## TheRockSaysCenaSux (May 23, 2010)

I'm watching through my ps3 and minus the occassional 1-2 second stutter, it's working fine.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

Let's complain more to the support help and tell them to put up more Raws let's push it so they do it.


----------



## rpaj (Aug 3, 2012)

I got it working finally, I guess my Chrome is out dated or something...constantly lags but its fine on my Firefox...


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> Let's complain more to the support help and tell them to put up more Raws let's push it so they do it.


They'll do it in time.

It's week one, they are not going to give away everything.

You're just wasting yours and their time if you moan to the staff who know fuck all except what is written within their script.


----------



## epbbi (Feb 24, 2014)

*Royal Rumble 2014!*

http://network.wwe.com/video/v31392017


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

ps3 stream failed miserably during nxt roku stream is fine but all devices stream behind meaning my friends watching on pxs are ahead of me and people on ps3 are ahead of me on roku and pc is ahead of everyone, makes watching ppvs and chatting at the same time an issue if that doesnt change


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Sorry for this post*



Forever Unchained said:


> I just put it on now. I tried to watch from the beginning but I got an error. Am watching live now and it's fine.


Yeah some people are having problems with watching live content from the beginning. I honestly didn't even know you could do that.



YouThinkUKnowMe said:


> Perfect here.
> 
> Cesaro/Zayn...awesome match.


It was an amazing match! Probably more entertaining than the WM main event is gonna be.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Still only the live stream is working on my Roku. Everything else gets a (-1:SprocketError) popup.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Could someone help me try to figure this out? I signed up for the free trial and got the confirmation on my email saying I was signed up but whenever I click to watch live for anything on the wwe network it just sends me here

http://network.wwe.com/get-the-app/


----------



## Ziggyro (Feb 26, 2014)

Stream crashed on PS4
Won't come back up no matter what I do


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

Stream just crashed and I am using PS 3


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

crashed on ps3 and roku got roku back but in shitty quality ps3 just keeps going back to breeze


----------



## TheJWay (Jul 22, 2013)

Right when Tyler Breeze was coming out and taking a selfie on the ring apron it cut off. Tried a ton of times then randomly saw HBK coming down the aisle. Now when I go out the app and back in it shows what's live for 5 secs then jumps back to Tyler Breeze taking a selfie then plays 5 secs and then crashes. Tried about 20 times. I am on ps3. Was really looking forward to seeing Neville smfh.

Hopefully I can rewatch afterward or something


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Why is WWE sending spoilers to me through the app. Do they not want me to watch NXT later?


----------



## Gandolph The Great (Aug 28, 2013)

TheJWay said:


> Right when Tyler Breeze was coming out and taking a selfie on the ring apron it cut off. Tried a ton of times then randomly saw HBK coming down the aisle. Now when I go out the app and back in it shows what's live for 5 secs then jumps back to Tyler Breeze taking a selfie then plays 5 secs and then crashes. Tried about 20 times. I am on ps3. Was really looking forward to seeing Neville smfh.
> 
> Hopefully I can rewatch afterward or something


mine cut out too  ps3 user, was going awesome for like an hour and a half


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

TheJWay said:


> Right when Tyler Breeze was coming out and taking a selfie on the ring apron it cut off. Tried a ton of times then randomly saw HBK coming down the aisle. Now when I go out the app and back in it shows what's live for 5 secs then jumps back to Tyler Breeze taking a selfie then plays 5 secs and then crashes. Tried about 20 times. I am on ps3. Was really looking forward to seeing Neville smfh.
> 
> Hopefully I can rewatch afterward or something


Cut out for everyone during Breeze doing a selfie, definitely a problem on their end.


----------



## Gandolph The Great (Aug 28, 2013)

Lets just hope its all sweet come Wresltmania!


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

Saturday - Beyond The Ring with Stone Cold.:mark:

And "Superstars" with a new opening song - really bad choice for a wrestling show.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

It stuttered and crashed on the ipad but pulled it together before the ladder match. After that it was perfect. I did notice that it kept repeating at a certain point through Firefox.

Chalk it up to wanting this sort of thing to happen now instead of Wrestlemania. A piece of me expected it to happen given this isn't even a week old.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Why is WWE sending spoilers to me through the app. Do they not want me to watch NXT later?


Because its likely the only way you'll find out who won fpalm.

NXT Arrival on the PS3 died just before the Main Event and never came back. I could get video to come up, just not of what was happening Live, and if it did.. it snapped back to a random part of the show earlier in the night and then died. Safe to say they have some work to do.

Had to watch it over the computer to actually see the final match. This does not bode well for them if they can't get their shit together.


----------



## geomon (May 13, 2010)

Other than the cut out, it was damn good. Quality was better than TV.


----------



## eXcecution3r (Apr 1, 2007)

Alright I have to let this out...

I freaking LOVE the WWE Network! 

Me and my wife are HUGE WWE fans and we were really looking forward to this. So far it hasn't disappointed! Sure there have been some hiccups here and there but it's not a big deal to me or my wife. Overall for us the service has ran rather smooth but I know WWE will fix all of this come Mania time for sure!

Love watching their live programming, even if sometimes it's reruns I still enjoy it for what it is and what it will be. Ten dollars a month is nothing for this great service and you also get Live PPV's!

My ONLY real gripe with the Network is no Live RAW's or "On Demand" RAW's that just aired earlier on in the day. (I don't have cable/satelite so we download RAW and were hoping we could watch RAW through this.)

Maybe one day


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Wrestlemania 25 showing on the NETWORK this weekend.

Not bad :clap


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Video quality has usually been on point but occasionally skips/drops quality. No idea if that's on WWEN's end or Comcast's end.

Also I still can't login through Xbox 360. According to their Twitter feed they have been "aggressively" working on it since Monday. I have little faith that it will be fixed by the end of the free trial period.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

Gandolph The Great said:


> Lets just hope its all sweet come Wresltmania!


If these things are gonna happen, let them happen now with plenty of time to spare.


----------



## geomon (May 13, 2010)

tailhook said:


> Because its likely the only way you'll find out who won fpalm.
> 
> NXT Arrival on the PS3 died just before the Main Event and never came back and was working correctly. Safe to say they have some work to do.
> 
> Had to watch it over the computer to actually see the final match. This does not bode well for them if they can't get their shit together.


It came back for me on the PS3. I have complete faith that the kinks will be worked out before April.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

Telos said:


> Video quality has usually been on point but occasionally skips/drops quality. No idea if that's on WWEN's end or Comcast's end.


I watched some of it through the PS3 and the rest through the ipad. I couldn't tell the difference between a regular broadcast and the network one. I was more impressed with the quality here than I was for the Raw pre and post shows. And I thought those were really good. Not a hitch beyond that crash (by that time I switched to the ipad).


----------



## Gandolph The Great (Aug 28, 2013)

eXcecution3r said:


> Alright I have to let this out...
> 
> I freaking LOVE the WWE Network!
> 
> ...


This, how couldn't any true wrestling fan not like the network, It's a crazy good deal, I am in love


----------



## eXcecution3r (Apr 1, 2007)

One thing I want to know is if Superstars or NXT is "Live". I get that it's on their programming but is it ACTUALLY live? Wish it would just say the "Air Date" with maybe the time as well so I can tell if it's Live or not.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Currently viewing Backlash 2003. Some lag, great quality :clap


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Stupid ass live feed crapped out on me and wouldn't come back before the NXT Arrival main event. What a joke.


----------



## FenceMan (Feb 6, 2014)

My roku stream went out but ipad worked? This isn't good WMXXX gonna be a disaster......


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

NXT Arrival was great besides one bad hiccup it worked marvelously and the card was great now back to me finishing WrestleMania 6.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

H.I.M. said:


> Stupid ass live feed crapped out on me and wouldn't come back before the NXT Arrival main event. What a joke.


I kept refreshing and it came back just before the ladder match. I could get like 5 second spurts during the Rusev squashes.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

FenceMan said:


> My roku stream went out but ipad worked? This isn't good WMXXX gonna be a disaster......


It crashed on my ipad but came back just before the ladder match started. Was perfect till the end. When I saw what was going on here I checked Firefox where it kept starting over from the same previous point. 

I'll say it again...I see it as a good thing. It might have been the amount of people watching or it was just a glitch in their infrastructure unrelated to the amount watching. We don't know what caused it. At least it was something they can identify and fix well before WM. 

Let it happen now, not later.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

MY only real gripe is the lack of pre PPV ECW supercards.... Wrestlepalooza '97 HH 93-96 etc...


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

HHHGame78 said:


> I kept refreshing and it came back just before the ladder match. I could get like 5 second spurts during the Rusev squashes.


I believe that was because the stream ran out on the had to reset it.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah, my Network feed was great. Cesaro/Zayn :mark:


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I was able to watch the rest of the stream on my pc. But when it was working, it looked pretty damn great. They still have time to work out the kinks before Mania so I'm confident that they will work all this out by then.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

Odafin Tutuola said:


> Yeah, my Network feed was great. Cesaro/Zayn :mark:



Those two have a Punk/Cena type chemistry. Put Cesaro/Zayn together and you're almost guaranteed an awesome match.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Cesaro/Zayn stole the show as I expected it to. :mark:

Really hope we see more matches between them on the main roster in the future.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Is there something wrong with Google chrome and the network? I can access it on every other browser but that one.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Is there something wrong with Google chrome and the network? I can access it on every other browser but that one.


I've been having the same issue with Chrome. It has to be an issue between the network and the embedded flash player. 

Am I seeing things or did they add two additional house show broadcasts in the vault section? It looks expanded and I'm seeing two shows from 1994 that I don't remember seeing yesterday.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

YouThinkUKnowMe said:


> I've been having the same issue with Chrome. It has to be an issue between the network and the embedded flash player.
> 
> Am I seeing things or did they add two additional house show broadcasts in the vault section? It looks expanded and I'm seeing two shows from 1994 that I don't remember seeing yesterday.


They also added Royal Rumble 2014 apparently.

Also these Live Events could clearly be ways for them to add more stuff to the library while were watching a live event like NXT Arrival or WM 30.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> They also added Royal Rumble 2014 apparently.



Yep...I see that now.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> Also these Live Events could clearly be ways for them to add more stuff to the library while were watching a live event like NXT Arrival or WM 30.


It makes me wonder if adding the extra content somehow triggered the hiccup.

Regardless...that's promising to see them adding stuff this quickly.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

YouThinkUKnowMe said:


> It makes me wonder if adding the extra content somehow triggered the hiccup.
> 
> Regardless...that's promising to see them adding stuff this quickly.


It might of but still got to watch the full event also had my phone playing NXT Arrival, had their second screen on my tablet and WrestleMania 6 on my PS3 #WWENetwork4Life


----------



## Gandolph The Great (Aug 28, 2013)

Loving the network, only thing i wish we could do was select the Video quality, I can stream live events fine in 720P HD but some of the OnDemand stuff plays in lower quality, anyone else facing this issue?


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

Gandolph The Great said:


> Loving the network, only thing i wish we could do was select the Video quality, I can stream live events fine in 720P HD but some of the OnDemand stuff plays in lower quality, anyone else facing this issue?


The first 5mins of Edge vs Undertaker from One Night Stand 2008 is awful quality, it looks like something from youtube shot on camera phone. It goes blurry and pixelated when Taker enters and gets better after a few minutes. The match before it is fine so it's just this one particular part. Probably something went wrong when digitizing the footage.


----------



## Gandolph The Great (Aug 28, 2013)

Forever Unchained said:


> The first 5mins of Edge vs Undertaker from One Night Stand 2008 is awful quality, it looks like something from youtube shot on camera phone. It goes blurry and pixelated when Taker enters and gets better after a few minutes. The match before it is fine so it's just this one particular part. Probably something went wrong when digitizing the footage.


WOW, That's shocking quality, Yes something went very wrong there by the looks of it lol


----------



## Bambaloo (Oct 14, 2013)

Gandolph The Great said:


> Loving the network, only thing i wish we could do was select the Video quality, I can stream live events fine in 720P HD but some of the OnDemand stuff plays in lower quality, anyone else facing this issue?


Funny i'm the other way around. Live is only 380 and on demand is 720. Ps using "zenmate" to bypass US ip lock.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

test comment.

says im on page 204 of 207 but doesn't go any further


----------



## Gandolph The Great (Aug 28, 2013)

Bambaloo said:


> Funny i'm the other way around. Live is only 380 and on demand is 720. Ps using "zenmate" to bypass US ip lock.


mm interesting, i'd love to be able to watch OnDemand in 720P, im using unblock-us.


----------



## Gandolph The Great (Aug 28, 2013)

pewpewpew said:


> test comment.
> 
> says im on page 204 of 207 but doesn't go any further


I'm on 508 of 517


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn i just got done watching Billy Kidman vs Paul London from No Mercy 2006 and remembered just how good an actor Kidman was during that feud. Its a shame they never really did anything with Kidman after that. I loved that whole storyline where he was afraid to do the shooting star press to anyone for a while because he was afraid of injuring them, but then started using it to hurt people when he turned heel.

That spot at the end was awesome when he did the SSP to London while on the stretcher, and the blood gushing from London's mouth looked brutal. There was just great story telling in that match, Kidman's facial expressions while wrestling with his emotions about doing the SSP was great.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

pewpewpew said:


> test comment.
> 
> says im on page 204 of 207 but doesn't go any further


Yeah that happens for everyone I was told


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Gandolph The Great said:


> I'm on 508 of 517


509 of 518


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

> Roku issued the following notice regarding the WWE Network problems that users have been experiencing:
> 
> "We just pushed an update to fix the issues. If you don't see the update, you can manually push it through by clicking on Settings -> System update -> check now. Thanks again for your patience!"


There you go Roku users


----------



## Gandolph The Great (Aug 28, 2013)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> There you go Roku users


Sweet hope this means an update is coming for the PS3 app.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> They also added Royal Rumble 2014 apparently.
> 
> Also these Live Events could clearly be ways for them to add more stuff to the library while were watching a live event like NXT Arrival or WM 30.


Looks like it will be a 30 day wait for all new PPVs to be added to the OnDemand section. Of course they'll still stream live though... 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

PaulHBK said:


> Looks like it will be a 30 day wait for all new PPVs to be added to the OnDemand section. Of course they'll still stream live though...
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Anything streamed on the network will be put up right after the event meaning WrestleMania 30 and all other PPVS RAW and SmackDown have a thirty day wait period due to rights and Elimination Chamber 2014 also has a wait on it.


----------



## Rugal 3:16 (Dec 6, 2004)

Does the network

1. Show Benoit footage?
2. Show CM Punk footage? (based on their falling out)
3. Dubs some licensed music like say ECW ONS 95 dubbing out enter sandman for his generic wwe music or WM 17 over dubbing Limp Bizkit's my way with Adrenaline Rush
4. Mentions WWF, World Wrestling Federation and allows the WWF classic and scratch logos to be shown?


BTW does assuming one uses a streaming device to connect to a flatscreen does WWE have anti-DVR technology or such that would detect/prevent such (not a techno-savy guy sorry)


----------



## Michael the Narwha (Feb 18, 2013)

I know RAW/Smackdown aren't aired live on it, but how long of a delay until you can watch them with the network? I don't have cable, so being able to watch WWE TV shows is the only remaining thing that would make the network worth it for me.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Rugal 3:16 said:


> Does the network
> 
> 1. Show Benoit footage?
> 2. Show CM Punk footage? (based on their falling out)
> ...


1 Yes
2 Yes
3 Yes and No. I've seen instances of music edits and non-music edits. WMX7 had Limp Bizkit intact however. 
4 Yes

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Rugal 3:16 said:


> Does the network
> 
> 1. Show Benoit footage?
> 2. Show CM Punk footage? (based on their falling out)
> ...


1.Yes
2.Yes.
3.yes they dub over certain songs and replace them with generic themes.
4.Yes the WWF logo is shown.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Rugal 3:16 said:


> Does the network
> 
> 1. Show Benoit footage: Yes it shows his matches and promos
> 2. Show CM Punk footage: Yes he main event Survivor Series 2012 which was on the livestram
> ...


There you go?


----------



## Rugal 3:16 (Dec 6, 2004)

BTW assuming one uses a streaming device to connect to a flatscreen does WWE Network have anti-DVR technology or such that would detect/prevent such from recording the stream?(not a techno-savy guy sorry)


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

Anyone using an Apple TV, hows it working so far im considering getting it as back up device ive never used one i have a roku but i hate the playback interface so much how is apple in comparison?


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> Anything streamed on the network will be put up right after the event meaning WrestleMania 30 and all other PPVS RAW and SmackDown have a thirty day wait period due to rights and Elimination Chamber 2014 also has a wait on it.


WM30 will have a thirty day wait for On Demand.

It will be Streamed Live.

Only WWE Network exclusives(as in, they aren't on PPV or any other distribution channel), will go to On Demand immediately.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

tailhook said:


> WM30 will have a thirty day wait for On Demand.
> 
> It will be Streamed Live.
> 
> Only WWE Network exclusives(as in, they aren't on PPV or any other distribution channel), will go to On Demand immediately.



absolutely wrong, straight from there faq on wwe.com "All programming that premieres on WWE Network, including WWE Pay-Per-View events, immediately becomes available in WWE Network's extensive video-on-demand library."


----------



## theonetheonly (Oct 11, 2008)

Rugal 3:16 said:


> BTW assuming one uses a streaming device to connect to a flatscreen does WWE Network have anti-DVR technology or such that would detect/prevent such from recording the stream?(not a techno-savy guy sorry)


Yes, to prevent this, they implemented a neat little feature that makes every PPV video buffer and freeze like it's being streamed through AOL Dialup on the Real Player from 1995.

They made sure this feature was available on the first day of launch because they knew it would be so popular...


----------



## Gandolph The Great (Aug 28, 2013)

Rugal 3:16 said:


> BTW assuming one uses a streaming device to connect to a flatscreen does WWE Network have anti-DVR technology or such that would detect/prevent such from recording the stream?(not a techno-savy guy sorry)


Im pretty sure there is a way to record them as Network programming has already showed up on torrent sites, just dont know how they did it though


----------



## theonetheonly (Oct 11, 2008)

iamloco724 said:


> absolutely wrong, straight from there faq on wwe.com "All programming that premieres on WWE Network, including WWE Pay-Per-View events, immediately becomes available in WWE Network's extensive video-on-demand library."


If this turns out to be not true, then I would definitely cancel. Being forced to watch WrestleMania live with no DVR capability is a HUGE deal breaker for me.


----------



## epbbi (Feb 24, 2014)

PaulHBK said:


> Looks like it will be a 30 day wait for all new PPVs to be added to the OnDemand section. Of course they'll still stream live though...


That wouldn't make any sense. Why would they let us stream it live and later that night but suddenly take it away for 30 days if we're a little late?


----------



## theonetheonly (Oct 11, 2008)

This whole thing about the network not being able to handle all the traffic is a load of bs. 

During The Elimination Chamber, they gave a live demo of the WWE Network. Jerry Lawler loaded up The Cena/Rock 2 WrestleMania on his Ipad and it loaded just fine because he let it play from the beginning. Then, they cut to JBL on his laptop and he had skipped ahead to one of his matches and it was frozen. The camera stayed there for a few seconds while JBL is sitting there pointing at a frozen image of himself before realizing that the video wasn't playing, then it cut to Michael Cole. Cole says something lame like, "And the best part about all this is you can fast forward or rewind to see whatever part of the show you want." Meanwhile, JBL is grinning at Cole the whole time and then just before they cut back to the ring, JBL nudges Cole in the arm and points at his laptop and laughs.

So, they were having the same issues BEFORE the network launched. BEFORE people were able to sign up. BEFORE there was a large amount of traffic on the server.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

tailhook said:


> WM30 will have a thirty day wait for On Demand.
> 
> It will be Streamed Live.
> 
> Only WWE Network exclusives(as in, they aren't on PPV or any other distribution channel), will go to On Demand immediately.


 It will have to go online immediately because the live stream has a high probability of crashing after the NXT glitch. I'm trying to believe they can fix it but damn the strain on the network will be huge.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

For Roku users getting the "Socketerror" popup:

On my Roku, I went to Settings > Check For Update. It then indeed updated WWE Network. 

Now I've been able to play a VOD event for 10 minutes and I've had no issues anymore. It appears a permanent fix of the VOD issue with Roku has finally come. 

So do the above if you have a Roku and have been having problems.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

I got an E-Mail from WWE saying

*During tonight's live NXT ArRIVAL special, we unfortunately experienced technical difficulties, which are to be expected when launching a new digital network. We will work aggressively to solve these glitches and deliver quality service. The complete event will be available on-demand overnight. *

So I guess that was nice of them? :lol

I wasn't too upset anyways so I'm fine, it would suck if happened during Wrestlemania though. And that's a 4 hour event, but I'll keep my thoughts positive. I've had a decent experience with it so far but then again I haven't looked at much yet so I can't really comment too hard.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

tailhook said:


> WM30 will have a thirty day wait for On Demand.
> 
> It will be Streamed Live.
> 
> Only WWE Network exclusives(as in, they aren't on PPV or any other distribution channel), will go to On Demand immediately.


Nope, it was confirmed today by Metzler that it will automatically be on demand vault. Only Rumble this year, EC this year, RAW, and Smackdown will have that. Every PPV starting WMXXX will air live than automatically be in the vault right after


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I'd imagine when the Hulu contract expires Raw/Smackdown will get added right away to the VOD as well. I think I read somewhere the Hulu contract is the only thing keeping Raw/Smackdown from being added right away and it has nothing to do with the TV deal.


----------



## Gandolph The Great (Aug 28, 2013)

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> I got an E-Mail from WWE saying
> 
> *During tonight's live NXT ArRIVAL special, we unfortunately experienced technical difficulties, which are to be expected when launching a new digital network. We will work aggressively to solve these glitches and deliver quality service. The complete event will be available on-demand overnight. *
> 
> ...


Also recieved this email, was nice of them to address the issue anyway.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Oakue said:


> For Roku users getting the "Socketerror" popup:
> 
> On my Roku, I went to Settings > Check For Update. It then indeed updated WWE Network.
> 
> ...


Thank you! (Y)


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

Oakue said:


> I'd imagine when the Hulu contract expires Raw/Smackdown will get added right away to the VOD as well. I think I read somewhere the Hulu contract is the only thing keeping Raw/Smackdown from being added right away and it has nothing to do with the TV deal.


When is the Hulu contract done?


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

JY57 said:


> Nope, it was confirmed today by Metzler that it will automatically be on demand vault. Only Rumble this year, EC this year, RAW, and Smackdown will have that. Every PPV starting WMXXX will air live than automatically be in the vault right after


I would assume this is true - if not, could always view earlier in the airing schedule and play it from there (as I noted that today they aired September 98 RAW that is not currently available in the vault but is viewable when looking back in the schedule (though I would assume it will be added to the vault within 24 hours of airing - though still technically available for immediate on demand viewing if found via the airing schedule).... Hoping they add all previous RAW and SMACKDOWN's by the end of the year...


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

So whats in there vault right now?


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

PaulHBK said:


> Looks like it will be a 30 day wait for all new PPVs to be added to the OnDemand section. Of course they'll still stream live though...


The 30 day wait for the TV shows is due to network contracts. PPVs are under no such limitations. Wouldn't hold your breath expecting Raw or Smackdown to be immediately available on the WWE Network anytime soon, as doing so would threaten potentially lucrative TV deals and that's not something WWE wants lest they corner themselves into being a purely subscription-only broadcast... and thus, threatened to become irrelevant.

On a side note, I'm having a weird issue. I can get WWE Network working fine on my laptop using Chrome (which I like since I have Chromecast), but on my desktop, the videos won't even load up in Chrome. Everything is up to date, same version of Chrome on both machines and Flash is automatically kept up to date by Chrome as well. It works in Firefox on my desktop which I guess is okay, but in Chrome it doesn't even try to load up the videos. They don't even get to a buffer screen. It will play the introductory video displaying the rating for the content I'm watching (TV PG etc.) but then it just goes black. Really frustrating.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

iamloco724 said:


> absolutely wrong, straight from there faq on wwe.com "All programming that premieres on WWE Network, including WWE Pay-Per-View events, immediately becomes available in WWE Network's extensive video-on-demand library."


Fair enough.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Gonna try to watch Spring Stampede '94

Regal/Pillman
Austin/Muta
Sting/Rude
Flair/Steamboat


----------



## Ricky Fontaine (Nov 30, 2013)

I wish these weren't censored. :\ Fully Loaded 2000 has language censored.


----------



## TheFlyingAsterix (Jul 10, 2012)

Damn


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

TomahawkJock said:


> I only lag on Wrestlemanias for some reason. Every other PPV is perfectly fine.


I always assumed that the WrestleMania PPVs have the most issues because of how long all of them are.


SixthDestiny said:


> The Raw Episode for March 19th 2012 isn't on the network for some reason.
> Isn't that the episode that Punk called Jericho Bullshit?
> Also they changed the camera angle for WrestleMania 28 when Cm punk says "Tap out you son of a bitch" so no one could hear it.


They edited that a long time ago. It's probably from a DVD Release. I have Punk's DVD and it has his match with Jericho from WrestleMania 28 and it censors "Tap out you son of a bitch!" on that, too.


epbbi said:


> *Royal Rumble 2014!*
> 
> http://network.wwe.com/video/v31392017


I know I could always watch the PPV myself to know (but I'm too lazy), but did they edit the crowd reaction, especially the RR match? Considering he'll most likely turn heel from what I've heard, it'd be dopey to edit his reaction.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Had it working on my android for NXT Arrival last night through hola but had to go to bed. Tried again this morning and nothing. I think im just gonna cancel. Its too touch and go to pay for right now with all this VPN stuff etc. Gutted lol.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Are they going to eventually add the libraries of all the other companies they have? I would love to see Championship Wrestling from Florida library added on there. I see they have some of the old Dallas stuff. 

Have the issues on 360 been fixed?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

TomahawkJock said:


> I only lag on Wrestlemanias for some reason. Every other PPV is perfectly fine.


I always assumed that the WrestleMania PPVs have the most issues because of how long all of them are.


SixthDestiny said:


> The Raw Episode for March 19th 2012 isn't on the network for some reason.
> Isn't that the episode that Punk called Jericho Bullshit?
> Also they changed the camera angle for WrestleMania 28 when Cm punk says "Tap out you son of a bitch" so no one could hear it.


They edited that a long time ago. It's probably from a DVD Release. I have Punk's DVD and it has his match with Jericho from WrestleMania 28 and it censors "Tap out you son of a bitch!" on that, too.


epbbi said:


> *Royal Rumble 2014!*
> 
> http://network.wwe.com/video/v31392017


I know I could always watch the PPV myself to know (but I'm too lazy), but did they edit the crowd reaction, especially the RR match? Considering he'll most likely turn heel from what I've heard, it'd be dopey to edit his reaction.

Anyway, I watched WM 21 almost 2 days ago and rarely had any problems. Aside from the glitch where it skips ahead to like 10-20 seconds (hopefully you guys know what I'm talking about). I also watched WM 24 for the MITB match and rarely had any issues aside from the skipping glitch as well. I also watched MITB 2013 yesterday but unfortunately I fell asleep during the part where Sheamus was dominating (I know, great timing lulz). Again, rarely any issues with it. Much like the other shows I mentioned, it did the skipping glitch but not during any important parts.

So far, I'm loving the Network. Much better than earlier this week. Some issues here and there but not as irritating as earlier this week. I have faith that they'll fix the glitches & bugs before WrestleMania, and even if they don't, I don't think I'll be pissed as the live stream is fantastic. I watched the RAW Pre-show and had absolutely no issues, same for watching RR 2013 on their live stream, rarely much problems aside from some freezings which it froze during non-important problems. But yeah, I hope they fix the issues soon. And I honestly don't care that they don't have every RAW or SmackDown as I'm mostly watching the PPVs from the time I started watching and of course some classics, and pretty much every show I want to watch is already there.

Any update on Xbox, though?


----------



## Jayyylord (Feb 28, 2014)

Why isnt it launched worldwide? Im actually really annoyed that we dont have it. Surely we are an untapped market?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Jayyylord said:


> Why isnt it launched worldwide? Im actually really annoyed that we dont have it. Surely we are an untapped market?


Pretty sure they didn't want to release it worldwide because of the issues and stuff. They probably wanted to fix the issues & glitches/bugs before releasing it everywhere.

Either way it sucks, and I know, "but it was gonna happen regardless", but this is just me speculating.

Also, I had pretty much no issues watching NXT Arrival, although I remember it skipping a bit but it was starting to freeze anyway so I'm sure it did that because it was freezing and going out of sync, that might be one of the reasons why it skips, it's due to a potential lag, idk.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Joel Anthony said:


> Are they going to eventually add the libraries of all the other companies they have? I would love to see Championship Wrestling from Florida library added on there. I see they have some of the old Dallas stuff.
> 
> Have the issues on 360 been fixed?


No the period they will focus on is 1995-2001 mainly for WWF,WCW and ECW because its what the majority of fans would likely pay to watch. People just assume they will add all 100,000 hours which is not going to happen. Plus a lot of the old tape libraries weren't saved so they don't have complete collections of Championship Wrestling From Florida or those promotions because they all used to tape over the tapes


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Oakue said:


> For Roku users getting the "Socketerror" popup:
> 
> On my Roku, I went to Settings > Check For Update. It then indeed updated WWE Network.
> 
> ...


Works perfectly now, thanks!


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Jayyylord said:


> Why isnt it launched worldwide? Im actually really annoyed that we dont have it. Surely we are an untapped market?


I think it was due to the current TV deals and that the Network will be included into the negotiations of new deals this year which is why launch has been delayed for the major markets until later in the year. Plus its better they hold off the global launch so they can fix issues with the streaming.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

If they keep showing live NXT shows the subscription'll pay for itself. Last night was a tremendous throwback to an actual "wrestling" show. Get rid of Cole/Lawler/JBL and bring the guys from NXT up. Ditch the convoluted Authority storyline and bring it back to something simpler like what NXT is doing. Almost every match felt like something special. The diva match was fantastic. Hell, the entire show was much better than any post Summer Slam pay per view. No promos that overstayed their welcome and that crowd was totally invested in every match. I'm really excited over the prospects of seeing live NXT.

With the exception of one glitch it was flawless last night. Tremendous show. Definitely will be watching that one on the on demand portion.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> I got an E-Mail from WWE saying
> 
> *During tonight's live NXT ArRIVAL special, we unfortunately experienced technical difficulties, which are to be expected when launching a new digital network. We will work aggressively to solve these glitches and deliver quality service. The complete event will be available on-demand overnight. *
> 
> ...


 Good of them to let people know that it wasn't just their stream and that they are aware and working on it. I got home late and started from the beginning and the stream died during Xavier Wooods entrance, I went to the live stream which was also down. The live stream came backjust in time for the finish of the ladder match.

If the stream dies it looks to me that on Apple TV at least it may not automatically come back if you wait. Have to give it a try and see.

At least they know in advance that before Mania what kind of issues may happpen with a heavily watched live show, so hopefully they can fix it in time. 

They should assume that every subscriber will stream Mania live and prepare as though they are. They know a lot is riding on Mania being delivered as glitch free as possible, but I do expect some may happen since it will be the biggest test of the Network by far.


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

Still loving this, wasnt able to stay up and watch NXT (me being in UK and all), just back from work and being able to watch it now on demand is awesome.

Funny thing though, was having a little trouble getting it playing (using Chrome with "Hola"), however once I disabled "Hola" it ran absolutley flawlessly (but obviously need "Hola" to actually load the videos in first place), pretty strange.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Got awful quality when playing videos, no where near 720p. 

Had to download NXT Arrival.


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

Numberwang said:


> Got awful quality when playing videos, no where near 720p.
> 
> Had to download NXT Arrival.


Must be something wrong with your set up as I'm running it in near perfect 720p


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

Old_Skool said:


> Must be something wrong with your set up as I'm running it in near perfect 720p


Same here. Looks fantastic on mine.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Getting perfect HD with Netflix, so i've no clue what i can do to improve this, if anything.


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

Like someone has already said in here, it'd be useful for people to post what their internet speeds are if there are issues, I'm getting 17 mb/s (unlimited bandwith) FYI.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Watching Summerslam 2002. Definitely worth the watch for the great double main event (Brock vs Rock and Triple H vs HBK)


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Has anyone got it working on their PS3/4 without Unblock US? I'm after a working pair of US DNS codes, I have tried many but still not been able to get playback.

All I get is "Fatal Error". However Live runs perfectly on my Mac, amazing HD.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Old_Skool said:


> Like someone has already said in here, it'd be useful for people to post what their internet speeds are if there are issues, I'm getting 17 mb/s (unlimited bandwith) FYI.












This is why i'm confused.


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

Thats very odd then, and nothing else running using bandwith?


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Nope nothing, luckily it seems to be HD for now, so fingers crossed i guess.

Really hope this issue sorts itself out before Mania.


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

Numberwang said:


> Nope nothing, luckily it seems to be HD for now, so fingers crossed i guess.
> 
> Really hope this issue sorts itself out before Mania.


Yeah, am sure they will be, although I'm just happy to be able to watch it (seeing as we're not suppoused to be able to watch it in first place).


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Thank GOD they didn't edit the crowd reactions from RR 2014. I was almost certain that they would.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Seems like the Network is working a lot better today. Streaming Summerslam 02 and fast forwarding with no stutter or anything


----------



## KPnDC (Mar 6, 2007)

Just found this article explaining the WWE network a little better

Source:http://features.blogs.fortune.cnn.com/2014/02/28/wwe-online-network/?source=yahoo_quote




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KPnDC (Mar 6, 2007)

This is the photo I attempted to share...




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Just watched Cesaro vs. Bryan from that Gauntlet match from RAW 7/21/13 on the Network with absolutely no problems.

THOSE SERIES OF UPPERCUTS ARE STILL AMAZING. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

So monthly updates adding content, sounds about what I'd expect.


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah (Jan 27, 2014)

The search option fucking sucks. I'm trying to watch wrestlemania 19 so I enter "Wrestlemania 19". It doesn't come up. HHH VS Booker T, doesn't come up. McMahon vs Hogan, didn't come up. It wasn't until I searched Lesnar vs Angle it came up. With the title Wrestlemania 19 smh. They definitely need to fix this asap, especially when my search couldn't be any more accurate.


----------



## wwesuperstar (Feb 25, 2005)

Do you have to pay 60 dollars up front, or do they let you pay 10 dollars to start out?


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

read the fucking faq's


----------



## KPnDC (Mar 6, 2007)

wwesuperstar said:


> Do you have to pay 60 dollars up front, or do they let you pay 10 dollars to start out?


It's $10, but you're locked into a 6 month contract. I wish they would have worded it differently because I was assuming to pay $60 upfront as well. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

"WWE plans to put up every clash of champions and Saturday night main event"

YES!


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

Lazyking said:


> "WWE plans to put up every clash of champions and Saturday night main event"
> 
> YES!


:yes:yes:yes


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Lazyking said:


> "WWE plans to put up every clash of champions and Saturday night main event"
> 
> YES!


That's awesome news! Man I hope they have it released in the UK soon!


----------



## HollywoodHoganNWO (Aug 19, 2013)

*WWE Monday Night Wars*

Did I by chance miss the airing of the Monday Night Wars program they were teasing for weeks? I can't seem to find it on the WWE network.


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Wars*

I don't think so, they are missing a lot of the old Raw / Smackdown episodes from years past.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

GiveMeAHellYeah said:


> The search option fucking sucks. I'm trying to watch wrestlemania 19 so I enter "Wrestlemania 19". It doesn't come up.


Yeah it's like everything but Wrestlemania 19 comes up lol, even Wrestlemania 29 comes up wtf. They need to make the searching more accurate.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

CM Dell said:


> Yeah it's like everything but Wrestlemania 19 comes up lol, even Wrestlemania 29 comes up wtf. They need to make the searching more accurate.


They will. They're nowhere near hitting their potential with this network. I'm pretty impressed that through the chaos of this launch that they still managed to get Royal Rumble and a couple of extra shows into the vault. I can't wait to see what this looks like six months-a year from now.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Wars*



HollywoodHoganNWO said:


> Did I by chance miss the airing of the Monday Night Wars program they were teasing for weeks? I can't seem to find it on the WWE network.


Monday night wars doesn't come out til the summer.

The free trial is only a tease of what's to come.


----------



## KliqRunTheBiz (Jan 15, 2014)

unpopular opinion but some of these ppvs are boring without atleast the go away Raw or Nitro show before the ppv


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Now that it actually works on my platform for more than 2 minutes, I am enjoying it quite a bit. Plus the now confirmed news about the PPVs being available right after they air, and Clash of the Champions and Saturday Night Main Event is enough for me to keep this.

It's going to be an insanely good channel a year from now for example.


----------



## HollywoodHoganNWO (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Wars*



Lazyking said:


> Monday night wars doesn't come out til the summer.
> 
> The free trial is only a tease of what's to come.


Ugh those bastards. Haha Thank You


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

WWE app not working for xbox until after the trial is over <<<<<<


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

From an email I just got:




> Thank you for signing up for WWE Network. We are working aggressively to address the login issue for Xbox users and expect to have it resolved by this Monday, March 3, if not sooner. You will be notified via email as soon as this issue is fixed. We apologize for this inconvenience and thank you for your patience.
> 
> In the meantime, please enjoy watching WWE Network on WWE.com, tablets, mobile phones or other connected devices


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

YouThinkUKnowMe said:


> They will. They're nowhere near hitting their potential with this network. I'm pretty impressed that through the chaos of this launch that they still managed to get Royal Rumble and a couple of extra shows into the vault. I can't wait to see what this looks like six months-a year from now.


Yeah man I am confident they will improve it a lot, it's awesome considering how new it is, there isn't a much wrong with it. 

and I can't complain anyway as I'm not supposed to have it here. :rock


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm actually contemplating sitting and watching Wrestlemania 30 live on the Network rather than ordering on Sky Box Office and watching on the big TV screen downstairs.

Do we think there'll be streaming problems on the night due to busy server?


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

admiremyclone said:


> I'm actually contemplating sitting and watching Wrestlemania 30 live on the Network rather than ordering on Sky Box Office and watching on the big TV screen downstairs.
> 
> Do we think there'll be streaming problems on the night due to busy server?


Problems for NXT last night. I would hope they have the issues fixed by then but who knows..


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

admiremyclone said:


> I'm actually contemplating sitting and watching Wrestlemania 30 live on the Network rather than ordering on Sky Box Office and watching on the big TV screen downstairs.
> 
> Do we think there'll be streaming problems on the night due to busy server?


NXT was a nice test but you really cant compare how many watched the NXT event compared to how many will be watching WM30 on the network so it's still gonna be a shaky experience probably...


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

admiremyclone said:


> I'm actually contemplating sitting and watching Wrestlemania 30 live on the Network rather than ordering on Sky Box Office and watching on the big TV screen downstairs.
> 
> Do we think there'll be streaming problems on the night due to busy server?



I honestly believe WM will go smoothly as there's still over a month for WWE and MLBAM to hammer out any issues in advance. Plus it's not like MLBAM is a stranger to providing live content online, either. They gave themselves a lot of time to take care of glitches like the one last night. 

I think the Hall of Fame ceremony broadcast will be a good gauge. It won't hit WM style numbers but I imagine the amount of folks watching will be much higher than usual. When all is said and done we _might_ see a glitch or a hiccup, but for the most part I think it's going to be pretty smooth.


----------



## Lightupbob (Jan 31, 2014)

At WM20 doesn't Benoit wife and son come in the ring after he wins? Because on the network it shows Eddie come in.....but not Benoit family


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

Oh I totally forgot the Hall Of Fame is being broadcast live. I'm so watching!


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Q: Can I purchase the WWE Network using just my PayPal balance without having to add a credit card or having a verified account?


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Can anybody get this on 360 yet?


----------



## flugrugger (Feb 5, 2014)

Taroostyles said:


> Can anybody get this on 360 yet?


I saw one guy on Youtube who could, I can't.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

PalladiumL said:


> Q: Can I purchase the WWE Network using just my PayPal balance without having to add a credit card or having a verified account?


I think your Paypal may need to be verified as it sets up as a direct debit kinda of thing (IE you get billed monthly on it once you're in contract), but you won't need to add any credit card details if you get the Paypal set up


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Taroostyles said:


> Can anybody get this on 360 yet?


Monday..

Xbox One users I heard will be getting it this summer by the way


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

I'm gutted the network isn't launched in the UK in time for us to watch the Hall Of Fame live, I hope that there will be a way for me to watch it at some point as I'm looking forward to seeing the full show this year (not just highlights on certain inductee's as they often do).


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

^ Yeah, that's why I was happy about the Network - streaming HOF live. Will be ripped straight away, no need to wait a couple of months for the WM DVD to come out.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Ledg said:


> ^ Yeah, that's why I was happy about the Network - streaming HOF live. Will be ripped straight away, no need to wait a couple of months for the WM DVD to come out.


Yeah, can people rip from the network? I have no idea in regards to that stuff really as I just presumed it was people using TV boxes that record things or something then uploading them?


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Yeah, can people rip from the network? I have no idea in regards to that stuff really as I just presumed it was people using TV boxes that record things or something then uploading them?



Yes you can rip from the network if you know what you are doing, stuff is on torrent sites already plus i just tested this my self


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

They just played an awesome Goldust mini documentary. That was fucking awesome.


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Yeah, can people rip from the network? I have no idea in regards to that stuff really as I just presumed it was people using TV boxes that record things or something then uploading them?


Yes, they can. Many things from the Network are on torrent sites already. 

The time has not come yet when people couldn't rip from streaming platforms. Maybe in the future.

Many years ago WWE tried to block every PPV stream on the internet but there was no success. But anyway, they have a massive USA/casual fan base, so there is no worry for them about the money they gain.


----------



## RealManRegal (Dec 11, 2013)

TakeMyGun said:


> They just played an awesome Goldust mini documentary. That was fucking awesome.


Yeah I'm really hoping they do more of those as the Goldust one is top notch. They've supposedly spent the last 2 years recording shit for the Network so I think once it gets rolling it's just going to get better and better


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Anyone else having trouble getting past the warning? The little music plays then I get "fatal error: something has gone very wrong. Please restart the application." It won't even load videos on my laptop, but I at least got this far on my PS4.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I caved and signed up for the Network. Watching Mania VIII now. Never noticed the sign in the first row that says: "Welcome to the Flair Dome"

Monsoon / Heenan commentary is amazing.


----------



## thephen0m (Feb 27, 2014)

RyanPelley said:


> I caved and signed up for the Network. Watching Mania VIII now. Never noticed the sign in the first row that says: "Welcome to the Flair Dome"
> 
> Monsoon / Heenan commentary is amazing.



I love Mania VIII! The commentary is one of the best things about it.

Heenan: "You know how Paul Bearer got the urn?"
Monsoon: "I'm afraid to ask."
Heenan: "The old fashioned way, he urned it!"

I bought a Roku 2 today and got the Network on there. It's been working beautifully all day. It even has a resume feature!


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

I just ordered a Thunderbolt to HDMI cable to link up to my TV. Hopefully they fix the console issues as they have said more content is coming on Monday/after the trial


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Wild Card! said:


> Anyone else having trouble getting past the warning? The little music plays then I get "fatal error: something has gone very wrong. Please restart the application." It won't even load videos on my laptop, but I at least got this far on my PS4.


No issues on my laptop anymore but I have the same issue with "Fatal Error" on my PS3. Nobody on their "live chat" can help me with it. They told me to ring but I'm UK, can't call US numbers.


----------



## theyocarea (Jun 12, 2009)

thephen0m said:


> I love Mania VIII! The commentary is one of the best things about it.
> 
> Heenan: "You know how Paul Bearer got the urn?"
> Monsoon: "I'm afraid to ask."
> ...


haha, Heenan, that guy was great, one of the best heel commentators ever IMO. And his management character was great as well.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

The fuck are they replaying Backstage pass for? ARGH...


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

Is everything with Roku fine now?


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

How can you find out when content is added?


----------



## TheWhole_Damn-Show (Jan 8, 2013)

I seem to have very few PPVs from 97-2008ish am I the only one, or is this a general thing happening?


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

Just a heads up, I just posted a thread about wrestlers naming their own favorite matches of theirs. Figured it might be helpful for those who would like to go back and few some of these matches via the network:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...sonal-favorite-match-theirs.html#post30808498


I included some excerpts from some of the wrestlers on some of their thoughts/memories/significance of the matches, and will probably add some more excerpts later.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

TheWhole_Damn-Show said:


> I seem to have very few PPVs from 97-2008ish am I the only one, or is this a general thing happening?


I still see all of them there.


----------



## crazybeats (Oct 3, 2011)

I have great picture quality when watching the streaming or HD videos but is anyone else disapointed with older footage? I know it wasn't filmed in HD but I know here in the UK standard definition is aroun 576 lines, not too far below 720. Obviously WWE isn't streaming 1080i but I really thought WWE's master tapes would have been used. I really think for most of it, it looks like straight from VHS tape.


----------



## TheWhole_Damn-Show (Jan 8, 2013)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> I still see all of them there.


Just realised I had parental control so I basically had the PG stuff (not that there's anything wrong with it I'm not fussed by age rating) but I now have the full content available right now, loving it!


----------



## Gandolph The Great (Aug 28, 2013)

LilOlMe said:


> Just a heads up, I just posted a thread about wrestlers naming their own favorite matches of theirs. Figured it might be helpful for those who would like to go back and few some of these matches via the network:
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...sonal-favorite-match-theirs.html#post30808498
> 
> ...


Thanks man!


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

crazybeats said:


> I have great picture quality when watching the streaming or HD videos but is anyone else disapointed with older footage? I know it wasn't filmed in HD but I know here in the UK standard definition is aroun 576 lines, not too far below 720. Obviously WWE isn't streaming 1080i but I really thought WWE's master tapes would have been used. I really think for most of it, it looks like straight from VHS tape.


Thought most of older stuff was essentially in "DVD" quality (am watching ECW Barely Legal from 97 right now and quality is deffinitely "DVD" quality).


----------



## flugrugger (Feb 5, 2014)

Got an Email for WWE, Xbox will be working by March 3rd. And they will Email users when it starts working.


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

Signed up for the free trial yesterday, and nothing will play (including the live stream). I just get the rotating circle for everything. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## crazybeats (Oct 3, 2011)

Maybe it's just me. The close ups are ok but when watching stuff from the hard camera the crowd look very blurry. Even the Legends of Wrestling show on just now, all the old clips they are watching look amazing, that WCW stuff looked amazing even though it isn't HD.


Also look at No Way Out 2008. Look how great that looks, look at the way the crowd is lit and the ring is lit and compare it to today's shows in HD. It's like night and day. Why don't they make their current shows look that good?


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

What new content was added today?


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

crazybeats said:


> Also look at No Way Out 2008. Look how great that looks, look at the way the crowd is lit and the ring is lit and compare it to today's shows in HD. It's like night and day. Why don't they make their current shows look that good?


Watching it now to see what you mean. 

I think it's because they've added the mood lighting these days? Like it's red at RAW and blue at smackdown, it keeps the top half of the arena's black and the front quite dark.


----------



## Gandolph The Great (Aug 28, 2013)

mmmm i wish there was a way to force the on demand stuff to play at a higher bitrate, i dont get it i can stream live content in 720P HD but wen i go to play On Demand stuff it looks terrible, beats me


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

crazybeats said:


> Maybe it's just me. The close ups are ok but when watching stuff from the hard camera the crowd look very blurry. Even the Legends of Wrestling show on just now, all the old clips they are watching look amazing, that WCW stuff looked amazing even though it isn't HD.
> 
> 
> Also look at No Way Out 2008. Look how great that looks, look at the way the crowd is lit and the ring is lit and compare it to today's shows in HD. It's like night and day. Why don't they make their current shows look that good?


The Ledgens Roundtable is in standard definition and I don't believe was ever mastered for DVD. The Legends shows were either stramed on 24/7 on WWE.com or some 'on demand' service. The shows were also lit pretty dark.


----------



## 189558 (Aug 18, 2009)

Been having major buffering issues today on my PS3. Tried to watch Over The Edge 1999, 1st episode of SmackDown and NXT Arrival. All three wasn't able to get further than five minutes of buffering every thirty seconds. Anybody having this issue?


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

For the most part everything is still starting up good on the ps3 but still lag and freeze issues especially on fast forwarding


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Fid said:


> Been having major buffering issues today on my PS3. Tried to watch Over The Edge 1999, 1st episode of SmackDown and NXT Arrival. All three wasn't able to get further than five minutes of buffering every thirty seconds. Anybody having this issue?





iamloco724 said:


> For the most part everything is still starting up good on the ps3 but still lag and freeze issues especially on fast forwarding


Don't worry fellas you are not the only ones as i similarly am having issues.

PS: Was weird yesterday it was working fine on my PS3 also having playback issues.


----------



## 189558 (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm hopeful for some sort of update to the application. As long as it runs smoothly during WrestleMania. It'll be worth it.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

The only thing I notice now is on the PS3...some weird glitch where every once in a while it'll go back a couple of seconds and then continue. The best way I can describe it is if there's a pin fall it would go "one...two" /cut back/ "one...two" and then continue. I don't think I've seen that on the ipad or computer, so I'm guessing it's something with the PS3 app.


----------



## theyocarea (Jun 12, 2009)

I only had problems the morning of the launch and the next day after, otherwise I've watched it a ton and had very little issues. My sons PS3 on the other hand was freezing every few minutes but it hasn't been checked in a day or two so not sure of its current status and of course I'm still waiting on the Xbox 360 fix to come. That Legends show where they all sit around and talk is pretty cool though.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

YouThinkUKnowMe said:


> The only thing I notice now is on the PS3...some weird glitch where every once in a while it'll go back a couple of seconds and then continue. The best way I can describe it is if there's a pin fall it would go "one...two" /cut back/ "one...two" and then continue. I don't think I've seen that on the ipad or computer, so I'm guessing it's something with the PS3 app.


Thats one of my issues it's like it reverbs or playsback it's just weird.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Lazyking said:


> "WWE plans to put up every clash of champions and Saturday night main event"
> 
> YES!


----------



## Gandolph The Great (Aug 28, 2013)

YouThinkUKnowMe said:


> The only thing I notice now is on the PS3...some weird glitch where every once in a while it'll go back a couple of seconds and then continue. The best way I can describe it is if there's a pin fall it would go "one...two" /cut back/ "one...two" and then continue. I don't think I've seen that on the ipad or computer, so I'm guessing it's something with the PS3 app.


lol I have the same problem, PS3 too.


----------



## Aaron510 (Jun 10, 2008)

Am i the only one having this issue?

when playing it in ps3... It stops and buffers for a long time.. then 5 sec is played then stops and buffers like for ever..

I am a man of petience.. i am still watching this and trying to see how long it is going to fuckkk with me... I am going to give this another try.. if not i am going to unsubscribed.. 
not worth it if it is going to be this slow and can't even watch shittt


----------



## Aaron510 (Jun 10, 2008)

Fid said:


> Been having major buffering issues today on my PS3. Tried to watch Over The Edge 1999, 1st episode of SmackDown and NXT Arrival. All three wasn't able to get further than five minutes of buffering every thirty seconds. Anybody having this issue?


I am having same issuee.. I just sent an email to report it


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Aaron510 said:


> I am having same issuee.. I just sent an email to report it


Don't worry your not alone I'm having similar issues.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I haven't thought about it yet but will DVDs be put on the network? (Like punks DVD, various other documentaries). What made me think of this was seeing they are releasing a sounds of the wwe DVD about its music I hope they add them to the network


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Phillies3:16 said:


> I haven't thought about it yet but will DVDs be put on the network? (Like punks DVD, various other documentaries). What made me think of this was seeing they are releasing a sounds of the wwe DVD about its music I hope they add them to the network


Beyond the Ring appears to be where they are showing the documentaries.


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

The Network has worked great for me. I had some trouble with old PPVs the first few days on my iPhone, but it works perfect now.

I hooked my laptop to my TV and it looks amazing, no lag.


----------



## eriknesss (Jan 29, 2014)

My rundown:

• PC Google Chrome (my usual browser) hasn't really worked at all since launch. Can access the menus, can choose certain videos, but nothing plays past the TV rating. And live doesn't work at all.
• Had to install PC Firefox which has been working okay since the night of the launch. Live has been flawless. And normally, I could play on-demand content consistently, UNTIL I decided to skip around; Then, it would play well for about ten minutes, freeze and skip to the beginning in the progress bar, but be permanently frozen until I refreshed. But tonight, it doesn't work past the TV-rating tonight for some reason. :/
• Xbox 360 app hasn't worked since launch. Still not working, but received an email today saying they'd have it fixed by Monday (if not earlier). We'll see.
• Summerslam 2008 started playing on Firefox just as I was about to click "Post Quick Replay".


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

the F in WWF is NOT censored on King of the Ring '93...hmmm


----------



## Ricky Fontaine (Nov 30, 2013)

jorgovan21 said:


> the F in WWF is NOT censored on King of the Ring '93...hmmm


The F isn't censored in anything.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

Wrong...check Survivor Series '92...there may be a few more.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

This Smackdown! backstage pass is kind of entertaining. Booker is just being a lunatic and him and A-Ry are just trying to crack each other up.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> This Smackdown! backstage pass is kind of entertaining. Booker is just being a lunatic and him and A-Ry are just trying to crack each other up.


I really enjoyed Big Show on Smackdown backstage pass. He genuinely looked like he was having a good time and he also had good chemistry with Booker T. I expected it to be meh, but it was pretty good to be honest.

Apart from the rough-ish launch, the Network is looking to be very promising. If you're a wrestling fan, and in the US, I have no idea why you wouldn't sign up for this thing.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

Did they add anymore old raws or old school stuff yet?


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Live stream works perfect but however the on demand is still so iffy for me.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Phillies3:16 said:


> I haven't thought about it yet but will DVDs be put on the network? (Like punks DVD, various other documentaries). What made me think of this was seeing they are releasing a sounds of the wwe DVD about its music I hope they add them to the network


I'm pretty sure I saw 'The Life & Times Of Mr Perfect' in the navigation on one of the promo's so I'm guessing they will be, it would be nice to see them add some of the WWE movies also I think 

Get it released in the UK already!!!!!! lol


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Phillies3:16 said:


> I haven't thought about it yet but will DVDs be put on the network? (Like punks DVD, various other documentaries). What made me think of this was seeing they are releasing a sounds of the wwe DVD about its music I hope they add them to the network


They do plan to add the Documentaries as part of the Beyond The Ring program. The 2011 Austin Documentary is up after airing on Friday along with The Bret/Shawn rivalry DVD.


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

eriknesss said:


> My rundown:
> 
> • PC Google Chrome (my usual browser) hasn't really worked at all since launch. Can access the menus, can choose certain videos, but nothing plays past the TV rating. And live doesn't work at all.
> • Had to install PC Firefox which has been working okay since the night of the launch. Live has been flawless. And normally, I could play on-demand content consistently, UNTIL I decided to skip around; Then, it would play well for about ten minutes, freeze and skip to the beginning in the progress bar, but be permanently frozen until I refreshed. But tonight, it doesn't work past the TV-rating tonight for some reason. :/


Chrome has been working perfectly for the past 50 hours or so. I can't get firefox to work past like 4-5 minutes of on demand vids.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Ive heard a lot of people have not had issues with Firefox and Chrome seems to be full of issues.


----------



## BeatsbyBryan (Jan 27, 2014)

*How are you getting on with WWE Network in UK?*

Just wanted to drop in and see how easily people are using the Network in the UK via browser extensions, etc.

I'm streaming older PPVs absolutely fine (before full HD came in, I guess) but when it comes to watching recent stuff, I'm really struggling. And the live stream won't work for me at all.

I've got fibre optic so I shouldn't be having this amount of trouble - despite a broswer extension meaning your connection has to re-route or something - so I just wanted to know if anyone else was experiencing similar things or am I in a minority?


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

wwe will be adding content once the free trial is over


----------



## Randy182 (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: How are you getting on with WWE Network in UK?*

Terribly, it isnt working at all now on PS4 or PS3.

The videos just dont load anymore. Im just wondering if wwe have realised im from the uk and blocked me from loading any videos


----------



## BeatsbyBryan (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: How are you getting on with WWE Network in UK?*

Yeah it's deteriorated for me since sign-up. I'm trying to watch NXT ArRival but can't get past the first segment every time...I'm assuming it's possible to cancel subscription before the end of the one week trial.


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

So we can't automatically skip ahead to a Benoit match. I don't mind it but how does that make y'all feel?


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

My iphone app just got an update, I imagine iPad too. Looks like they're finally identifying bugs in these apps. Progress! Now fix the PS3 app issue.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: How are you getting on with WWE Network in UK?*

live and ondemand stuff working perfectly for me. pm if you want to know the browser i am using (don't want wwe to know )


----------



## foodzombie (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: How are you getting on with WWE Network in UK?*

Live stream works perfectly for me, on demand was real hit and miss but the last few days it's been a lot smoother


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: How are you getting on with WWE Network in UK?*

On a Mac, first few days my live stream worked fine but on demand videos played for a few minutes before constantly freezing. Working fine now, though.


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: How are you getting on with WWE Network in UK?*

All works perfectecly fine on mine (using Chrome with "Hola"), especially considering we shouldn't even be able to get it yet.


----------



## BeatsbyBryan (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: How are you getting on with WWE Network in UK?*

Cheers, guys.

I'm using Chrome with a Hola extension too...maybe it'll just be a case of being patient with it!


----------



## adamsemo75 (Feb 24, 2014)

hmmm wonder if any of the Networks problems are from all the people from the UK that are not supposed to get it finding a way around to end up getting it lol JK guys gotta say the best $10.00 a month I have ever spent. Gonna be saving alot on PPV's.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

Weird how certain aspects work perfectly for some but those same aspects are giving others issues. I still can't get to see shit on Chrome yet Firefox has been great.

I sent an email this morning about the weird PS3 glitch. I know the guys on the Busted Open radio show had the same exact glitch during the NXT show on Thursday night. I imagine WWE and MLBAM are aware of all of them, but I'm sure it's helpful to our cause to get enough of us emailing them these issues as well.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

I can't say enough good things about this Gold Dust Documentary, I hope they make a lot more documentary's like this. One on Christian would be FANTASTIC.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

TakeMyGun said:


> I can't say enough good things about this Gold Dust Documentary, I hope they make a lot more documentary's like this. One on Christian would be FANTASTIC.


Is that the filler piece that they've played in between programming? That was really good.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

YouThinkUKnowMe said:


> Is that the filler piece that they've played in between programming? That was really good.


Yeah, It's the filler. It was great. Short 10-15 Minute Documentary. Too bad they don't add those to the on demand library.


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

TakeMyGun said:


> I can't say enough good things about this Gold Dust Documentary, I hope they make a lot more documentary's like this. One on Christian would be FANTASTIC.


How do I access it or when is it showing next?


----------



## scarylibrary23 (Mar 1, 2014)

I have been able to access the wwe network on my android phone galaxy s2 but cant on my ps3,ipad or the pc. Keep getting fatal error on ps3,content unavailable in your area on my ipad, and get media error on the pc. Just want it to work especially since i already paid.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

On-Demand stuff (or at least the PPV's) seem to work nicely for me, but the live stuff doesn't work at all.


----------



## thephen0m (Feb 27, 2014)

I got the Roku 2 yesterday and played everything just fine for most of the day. Right now, the live stream plays perfectly with great video quality. However, the VOD constantly stops to buffer (for about 1 minute) every two minutes. Is anyone else having this issue?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Forever Unchained said:


> How do I access it or when is it showing next?


It's basically the Network's version of commercials..They play in the meantime before the next show comes on..


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Since WWE fixed the Roku issue it's been smooth sailing. Barrett was right though, there is so much fucking content on here that it's absolutely overwhelming. :lmao


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Forever Unchained said:


> How do I access it or when is it showing next?


It's one of the things they show between shows to make up airtime (like when they have a pay per view scheduled for a three hour airing (and that PPV was only 2 hours and 45 minutes --- they air this kind of thing until the next show so that they can stick to set airing schedule))....


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

What has WWE put on the new today?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

The network is finally working on my ps4 :mark:
Currently watching backlash 2003

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> What has WWE put on the new today?


Best of SD show showing an old 2000 episode I think..and they have a "This week in WWE" show coming on in about 20 minutes


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Omg it hasn't even lagged yet on PS4 :wall

What have you guys watched so far on the network?

Right now I plan on watching a couple PPV's then look at some more modern ppv's like HOC 2008


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

They need to add more years of Monday Night Raw, Thats the only way I will even get the network if they have every year on it.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> They need to add more years of Monday Night Raw, Thats the only way I will even get the network if they have every year on it.


Yeah I was looking forward to watching raw from the AE


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

No longer lagging for me. Was able to watching New Blood Rising and Living Dangerously '99 problem free. Now my only complaint is I can't decide what to watch.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Is there heavy editing and censoring on the shows?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

So far I'm just watching the network schedule since there is too much stuff to pick from that I'd never decide what to watch lol.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

When are new PPVs getting added to the vault? There's nothing from 2014...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

TakeMyGun said:


> So far I'm just watching the network schedule since there is too much stuff to pick from that I'd never decide what to watch lol.


That was my problem at first :lol

Then I decided to search up Goldberg and remembered his match from backlash 2003


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Love that this doesn't lag anymore and it works but man they need to implement a feature like Netflix to where you can continue from where you left off. I guess it really doesn't matter because you can move from match to match but it'd be a nice little feature.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

BlueRover said:


> When are new PPVs getting added to the vault? There's nothing from 2014...



Royal Rumble 2014 is up. EC goes up on the 24th.

Regarding new stuff going up...



> In other updates regarding the WWE Network, PWInsider.com states that the 2014 Elimination Chamber pay-per-view event will be made available to view on-demand on March 24th "due to a contractual obligation with pay-per-view replays," while going forward, all other pay-per-view events will be available for viewing on-demand the day after they originally air. The website also states that the 2014 Royal Rumble event is now available for viewing on-demand on the network.
> 
> Further reports from PWInsider.com are also that the reason for some limited content being available currently on the WWE Network is because of the free one-week trial period, as WWE wants to give people enough of a sample to convince them to purchase a subscription without giving them everything at once.
> 
> In regards to adding new content, the website also reports there are plans to add every episode of WWE Saturday Night's Main Event and WCW Clash of the Champions in the future. As previously reported, there is also talk of adding WWE's entire collection of old-school Madison Square Garden events.


I imagine next week or the week after we'll start seeing other parts of the on demand portion being filled in....the older Raws, some more documentaries, etc..


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

YouThinkUKnowMe said:


> Royal Rumble 2014 is up. EC goes up on the 24th.
> 
> Regarding new stuff going up...
> 
> ...


I always said that. It's a teaser. The PPVs were a huge part of the teaser just so they can show you what they mean by a ton of content.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Anyone watching the Austin Documentary? Gonna check that out tonight since I never have seen it.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

When do you guys think they will add more older Raws?


----------



## breadfan (Apr 7, 2008)

I just signed up for the week-long free trial. All I get is a "Media Error: Video not available" message, great.

When I was registering, I chose USA as a country, CT as a state, provided a CT zip code and some CT phone number I found. The reason for that is that I'm not from USA, I'm in EU. Could that be a reason?


----------



## Smitty (Aug 29, 2013)

If you live outside the US you simply cannot choose the USA and a US state/city, you have to set up a VPN(I think)

I say that because everyone who doesn't set up a VPN seems to be having issues


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

yeah first day it worked, but now they've geo blocked it all.

my ps3 doesn't work anymore with it.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> When do you guys think they will add more older Raws?


After the trial ends they're supposedly gonna add a lot more shows.


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

So has WWE addressed the claim of 'unedited and uncensored' footage they promised and didn't deliver? ECW matches apparently have the swearing bleeped and WWE has kept with the edited Trish/Mickie match from Mania. Couldn't they get sued over this?


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

I called WWE Support and asked them when they will add old WWF Raws from 2000 they said they didnt know yet. But they will forward my question to the WWE to get more information on it.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

breadfan said:


> I just signed up for the week-long free trial. All I get is a "Media Error: Video not available" message, great.
> 
> When I was registering, I chose USA as a country, CT as a state, provided a CT zip code and some CT phone number I found. The reason for that is that I'm not from USA, I'm in EU. Could that be a reason?





SMITTY said:


> If you live outside the US you simply cannot choose the USA and a US state/city, you have to set up a VPN(I think)
> 
> I say that because everyone who doesn't set up a VPN seems to be having issues





Numberwang said:


> yeah first day it worked, but now they've geo blocked it all.
> 
> my ps3 doesn't work anymore with it.


If you guys are still experiencing problems. You need a united states dns code. You can apply for a Netflix one, that way you can get American Netflix, and WWE network. Its an extra $5 a month though.

I'm using my Netflix dns, still works


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

of course support don't know. they have a script to follow.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

For anyone still wondering;

Applying for us account = access to network app
Applying for us dns code = access to actual content


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

TakeMyGun said:


> Anyone watching the Austin Documentary? Gonna check that out tonight since I never have seen it.



One of the finest wrestler bios WWE ever put out. Along with the CM Punk doc, the Austin one set the standard. That's one of my favorite WWE blu rays.

As far as new content, I imagine we'll see a lot more in a couple of weeks. Since the time frame to sign up for the week trial ends this coming Monday, anyone who signs up on the last day should still get one week free. Right now WWE wants to give folks who signed up for the trial a taste and not the whole meal. We may have to wait for this entire promotion to wind down to the last free day (not the last day of free trial signups). That would be a week from this coming Monday. We'll find out soon enough.

I bought in outright. Give those of us who did that everything, dammit! lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can 2 people use the network at the same time on 2 different devices on the same account without any negatives?


----------



## coldarmy20 (May 21, 2006)

Still cant log into the xbox and its almost a week? lol


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

coldarmy20 said:


> Still cant log into the xbox and its almost a week? lol


They sent out an email regarding that check that first.


----------



## coldarmy20 (May 21, 2006)

ah i dont think i ever got one


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

coldarmy20 said:


> ah i dont think i ever got one


Well here it is



> "Thank you for signing up for WWE Network. We are working aggressively to address the login issue for Xbox users and expect to have it resolved by this Monday, March 3, if not sooner. You will be notified via email as soon as this issue is fixed. We apologize for this inconvenience and thank you for your patience.
> 
> In the meantime, please enjoy watching WWE Network on WWE.com, tablets, mobile phones or other connected devices."


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

YouThinkUKnowMe said:


> The only thing I notice now is on the PS3...some weird glitch where every once in a while it'll go back a couple of seconds and then continue. The best way I can describe it is if there's a pin fall it would go "one...two" /cut back/ "one...two" and then continue. I don't think I've seen that on the ipad or computer, so I'm guessing it's something with the PS3 app.



I'm probably going to jinx myself but I may have found a fix for this.

Unplug the PS3 from the wall, unplug the router and the modem all for a few minutes. Fire up the PS3 first. Then fire up the modem, then the router in that order. I had three of these reverse skips within seconds of getting into the live network. About an hour in and I haven't seen that issue since. It had already happened several times within that frame of time last night. So far, so good.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

That happens to me^ on the ps4

It will suddenly rewind back 5 seconds. I've made the assumption that it's the video buffering or somethingb


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Anyone know yet if you can watch the network on 2 different devices at the same time with the same account?


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

Did they fix the Roku device yet? Need to know before I buy one.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

it will be interesting to see how much cancel or take a break after the first six months (which includes WM XXX and SummerSlam, also Extreme Rules & MITB PPVS that originally do well) sure the next 6 will have Royal Rumble, but not much else outside of that. Its nice though that one can wait for a bit and have the 6 months have both Rumble & Mania or Mania & SSlam, probably what a lot of peeps will do.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> Did they fix the Roku device yet? Need to know before I buy one.


They issued an update for the Roku.


----------



## monkey48 (Mar 1, 2014)

I really hope they put the 2004 smackdowns I want to see Eddie Guerrero's best year.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

What Roku will have the network plus a place to plug in a external hard drive?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Just noticed they had every single wrestlemania :mark:


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Swear this Dutch part wasnt in the original DVD.


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> Swear this Dutch part wasnt in the original DVD.


What Dutch?


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

What Roku will have the network plus a place to plug in a external hard drive?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Watching Souled Out 1998 and they edited Jericho's WWE theme into his entrance :ti


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Londrick said:


> Watching Souled Out 1998 and they edited Jericho's WWE theme into his entrance :ti


Its better then some caw theme cause they cant use his WCW theme


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Forever Unchained said:


> What Dutch?


Dutch Mantel part on SCSA DVD.


----------



## GOAT FACE KILLA (Feb 28, 2014)

So is this unedited then??

They promised it would be but apparently all swearing, blood, hardcore, nudity stuff is edited out. I heard Benoit camera angles is also edited. WTF is this.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

benoit camera angles? may be true. but throughout the time I've watched today I've seen his face many times.

and I noticed that they changed Wrestemania 21's theme and a couple others. I guess they couldn't get it licensed or whatever you call it.

Netflix has problems with the same thing.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Anyones live feed just give out on them?


----------



## theyocarea (Jun 12, 2009)

I watched the elimination chamber from revolution that was in Puerto Rico and Benoit was in the match and about 3-4 people bled so both those things are there for sure, not positive about language yet


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Anyone know yet if you can watch the network on 2 different devices at the same time with the same account?


I think you can only use 1 device at a time.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

What Roku will have the network plus a place to plug in a external hard drive?


----------



## MizisWWE (Dec 1, 2010)

CM Dell said:


> I think you can only use 1 device at a time.


3 long as the ISP is the same in my experience. Ran it on the roku, ps3, and Apple TV on 3 TVs with different feeds in the house and it worked all day so far.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

iverson19 said:


> So has WWE addressed the claim of 'unedited and uncensored' footage they promised and didn't deliver? ECW matches apparently have the swearing bleeped and WWE has kept with the edited Trish/Mickie match from Mania. Couldn't they get sued over this?


They could get sued, but who honestly would ever sue WWE, nobody will which is why they'll get away with obvious false advertising.


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

They added the December 91 MSG show (Flair-Hogan) to the VOD list.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

well they cant really get sued for false advertisement if they still technically do have such things in, right?


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

GOAT FACE KILLA said:


> So is this unedited then??
> 
> They promised it would be but apparently all swearing, blood, hardcore, nudity stuff is edited out. I heard Benoit camera angles is also edited. WTF is this.


I haven't watched a ton of the Attidude era ppvs but nudity is edited. Swearing and blood I don't think they are.

Just went to Judgement day 2004. Eddie/JBL, Eddie is a bloody mess. No edit.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Have you guys seen the Joey adverts on the WWE Network?


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm guessing the WWF scratch logo is blurred out on all the AE stuff, right? How about censoring "WWF" during promos/commentary? If I got the network it would be to watch AE programming so if that's the case I'll just stick to torrents that have events exactly like how they originally aired. Those censored versions are awful, especially the big obnoxious blurs on the ring apron.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Scratch logo is not blurred out.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

lol @ this.












pryme tyme said:


> I'm guessing the WWF scratch logo is blurred out on all the AE stuff, right? How about censoring "WWF" during promos/commentary? If I got the network it would be to watch AE programming so if that's the case I'll just stick to torrents that have events exactly like how they originally aired. Those censored versions are awful, especially the big obnoxious blurs on the ring apron.


They have no longer blurred the WWF logo since mid 2012. No reason it'd be any different here.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Choke2Death said:


> lol @ this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the reason that pic was edited is because they dont want to promote a murderer.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah I'm watching the first smackdown ever and they've said WWF like five times already and no blurring out the logo.

If my reason to get this was only for Attitude era, I wouldn't get it right now. All the PPVS but they don't have many older Raws or Smackdowns.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> I think the reason that pic was edited is because they dont want to promote a murderer.


I already know why they edited that, I just find it funny they chose Farooq. You can see how mismatched the skin color of the body and the head are.

Benoit does appear on the SummerSlam 2004 poster, though.


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

Will RAW and Smackdown episodes eventually be on demand? I dont mean current eps, I mean from 1993-2012


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

MizisWWE said:


> 3 long as the ISP is the same in my experience. Ran it on the roku, ps3, and Apple TV on 3 TVs with different feeds in the house and it worked all day so far.


That's awesome then, my bad.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

CYC said:


> well they cant really get sued for false advertisement if they still technically do have such things in, right?


But they said everything would be uncut,uncensored and stuff didn't they?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Stupid damn thing starts lagging like 10 minutes in. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> Have you guys seen the Joey adverts on the WWE Network?


The Joey commercial is finally something WWE has which is probably relateable to a number of their fans. Showing a WWE fan growing up with WWE through the different generations/eras and stuff and how many older fans of WWE today were probably fans during the Hogan/Austin days and have kids today that watch WWE as well.

Too bad their program content itself can't relate to the older audience. It doesn't have to be attitude era edgy, but at least it should be like the tv shows we have today where it can be enjoyed by older and younger fans for various reasons(and you can do/say certain things that younger fans might not understand,but older fans will find funny).


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

dxbender said:


> But they said everything would be uncut,uncensored and stuff didn't they?


Blood isn't censored, the WWF logos aren't censored, Jesse Ventura's commentary is in tact, Chris Benoit's matches are in tact, Owen Hart's matches in tact. stuff that wouldnt be on the network if it was censored.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

When I think about it, I think what they meant by uncut and uncensored is airing old footage the same way it was aired. I can see how those words kinda threw people off. I remember alot of times seeing Stone Cold's middle finger being blurred out on TV when they were advertising their attitude era stuff, and on the network, when I was watching the SCSA documentary, the middle fingers were unblurred. So some stuff I guess they do uncensor, but other things I think they just air them as they were originally broadcasted.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Doddsy_V1 said:


> Will RAW and Smackdown episodes eventually be on demand? I dont mean current eps, I mean from 1993-2012


Best of RAW on Thursdays and Best of Smackdowns on Saturdays. They also have few 1993 RAW stuff and 1997 RAW stuff already. First episode of Smackdown and 8/25/1999 SD episode that came out today.


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

Have they fixed the Xbox 360 issues yet? My laptop is crapping out but I want to be sure before I spend the money on Xbox live.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Choke2Death said:


> They have no longer blurred the WWF logo since mid 2012. No reason it'd be any different here.


Sweet! I must have been on a wrestling hiatus when that happened because I didn't know they could show the WWF scratch logo again. That definitely tempts me to get the network, I was mostly worried about them censoring and editing the hell out of the AE programming.


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

Watching Backlash 2000 and you can hear Bubba Ray call Trish a bitch.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

I don't see new content?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Whats some of the best ECW ppvs to watch?


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

SAMCRO said:


> Whats some of the best ECW ppvs to watch?


You can't go wrong with anything 1995 to Summer 1997. However I think their best ever was Heatwave 98


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

You think we will get more full years of Raw and Smackdown any time soon?


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Doddsy_V1 said:


> Will RAW and Smackdown episodes eventually be on demand? I dont mean current eps, I mean from 1993-2012


YES


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> YES


And why do you think that?


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> And why do you think that?


Because they will. People just assume everything was gonna be up when it launched. The Best Of RAW and Smackdown is basically just re-airings of Smackdown and RAW so thats when they air the old episodes. Why wouldn't they put them up its their own show and the two main shows WWE has ever done. I don't think you can just run this network on having PPV shows going back to 1983. Say you offer the entire Raw and Smackdown library its gonna get a shit load more subs than just saying you can watch WCW PPV shows which have been badly edited for Turner Home Video


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

Thank you for sending your email, as we appreciate the time that you have taken to contact us.



At this moment we are hoping to have WCW nitro available before 2015 but we can promise you its coming soon 

Thats the email I just got from WWE. Im bummed I wish they would come sooner than that, But it doesn't seem the case now.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> lol @ this.


----------



## プロレス (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm getting pretty mad. I can watch on my phone fine but when I try to watch on my desktop I get constant freezes. I'm using the same connection on my phone so I know it's not my internet connection. And the xbox problem STILL isn't fixed.

Anyone else having the same problem streaming on your laptop/desktop


----------



## プロレス (Feb 20, 2014)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> Because they will. People just assume everything was gonna be up when it launched. The Best Of RAW and Smackdown is basically just re-airings of Smackdown and RAW so thats when they air the old episodes. Why wouldn't they put them up its their own show and the two main shows WWE has ever done. I don't think you can just run this network on having PPV shows going back to 1983. Say you offer the entire Raw and Smackdown library its gonna get a shit load more subs than just saying you can watch WCW PPV shows which have been badly edited for Turner Home Video


Last night they played the Stone Cold documentary and didn't add it to the content so how are you so sure they are going to add everything they stream?


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

プロレス;30871010 said:


> Last night they played the Stone Cold documentary and didn't add it to the content so how are you so sure they are going to add everything they stream?


The Stone Cold doc has been up for the past 24 hours. It just hasn't been properly filled under the 'Beyond the Ring' section yet. Go to Shows > Originals > All. It's there.


----------



## プロレス (Feb 20, 2014)

Duke Silver said:


> The Stone Cold doc has been up for the past 24 hours. It just hasn't been properly filled under the 'Beyond the Ring' section yet. Go to Shows > Originals > All. It's there.


I see. Well for the first time since Monday I've made it through 30 minutes of Starccade 97 on my desktop without a single freeze. Hopefully it stays like this


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

プロレス;30871010 said:


> Last night they played the Stone Cold documentary and didn't add it to the content so how are you so sure they are going to add everything they stream?


It says on their FAQ everything on the stream will be added to the VOD section


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

プロレス;30870954 said:


> I'm getting pretty mad. I can watch on my phone fine but when I try to watch on my desktop I get constant freezes. I'm using the same connection on my phone so I know it's not my internet connection. And the xbox problem STILL isn't fixed.
> 
> Anyone else having the same problem streaming on your laptop/desktop


Which browser are you using. People have had issues with Google Chrome


----------



## プロレス (Feb 20, 2014)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> Which browser are you using. People have had issues with Google Chrome


I use firefox


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

プロレス;30873042 said:


> I use firefox


first time Ive read someone have issues with Firefox


----------



## eskymi (Feb 24, 2014)

I have used FireFox and Google and have watched Royal Rumble 1988, 1989, 1990, 1991...A couple episdoes of Legends of Wrestling and a few other shows and other than last Monday and Tuesday, it's been fine. I think it froze 1 time for about 30 seconds during RR 1989 but it's been great. I have my laptop hooked up to my TV so I start it and watch it on the big screen.


The one feature I would like to see added is the way Netflix is setup. You start a PPV and watch 1/2 of it, then when you go back to it it would be nice if it picked up right where you left off, rather than at the beginning again.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

I had issues with the live stream freezing using Firefox last night. Cleared the browser cache out using the ccleaner program and was issue free the rest of the evening. You guys might want to give that a try.


----------



## Pampero Firpo (Mar 5, 2013)

*Create an Event on WWE Network!*

Do you think the WWE Network will let you create your own event by choosing 7 matches from all time and have them play one after another?
If they did what would your 7 matches be? No restrictions. WWE WWF WCW ECW


----------



## Marrow (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: Create an Event on WWE Network!*



Pampero Firpo said:


> Do you think the WWE Network will let you create your own event by choosing 7 matches from all time and have them play one after another?


:ambrose2



> If they did what would your 7 matches be?


Depends on restrictions, but for the sake of argument if I wasn't allowed to use anyone more than once:

Mankind vs Shawn Michaels - Mind Games 96
Bret Hart vs Steve Austin - WM 13
Chris Jericho vs Triple H - Fully Loaded 2000
Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler - Bragging Rights 2010
CM Punk vs John Cena - MITB 2011
Brock Lesnar vs Undertaker - NM 2002
Kurt Angle & [REDACTED] vs Edge & Rey Mysterio - NM 2002


----------



## flugrugger (Feb 5, 2014)

WWE is gonna lose a lot of potential suscribers during the free trial for a few reasons: The Xbox 360 didn't work at all during the trial, only the newer Roku Boxes can run the network, and it isn't available on any Bluray players that I know of except for the Samsung maybe? They should've tried to get the network on everything that the MLB network is on.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

flugrugger said:


> WWE is gonna lose a lot of potential suscribers during the free trial for a few reasons: The Xbox 360 didn't work at all during the trial, only the newer Roku Boxes can run the network, and it isn't available on any Bluray players that I know of except for the Samsung maybe? They should've tried to get the network on everything that the MLB network is on.


I have a Sony Blu-Ray player that has MLB.TV so I hope they add Blu-Ray support


----------



## Brocky1 (Mar 1, 2014)

Anyone know of any legal ramifications of signing up and watching the network for non US viewers?

Im super tempted to sign up but a little off put by the above also VPNs and DNS stuff as i would prefer to watch through PS3.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Brocky1 said:


> Anyone know of any legal ramifications of signing up and watching the network for non US viewers?
> 
> Im super tempted to sign up but a little off put by the above also VPNs and DNS stuff as i would prefer to watch through PS3.


I don't think there is any.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

Pretty wild watching the episode of Raw on here where Lawler had his heart attack. What a bizarre evening that was.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Brocky1 said:


> Anyone know of any legal ramifications of signing up and watching the network for non US viewers?
> 
> Im super tempted to sign up but a little off put by the above also VPNs and DNS stuff as i would prefer to watch through PS3.


There is no legal issues. People who don't have access to Netflix use VPN stuff to get Netflix. Though Apple is cracking down on international users joining the network


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Brocky1 said:


> Anyone know of any legal ramifications of signing up and watching the network for non US viewers?
> 
> Im super tempted to sign up but a little off put by the above also VPNs and DNS stuff as i would prefer to watch through PS3.


worst thing that could happen is they delete your account and refund you.


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

So I emailed customer service and asked why everything wasn't truly uncensored even though the Network was advertised as "uncut, unedited, and uncensored." This is the reply I got.



> Good evening,
> 
> Since we are still on our 1st week of service, we are still updating our library, I will pass your feedback about this issue, so our developing department uploads the uncensored shows that are missing on our programming.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brocky1 (Mar 1, 2014)

Cheers guys.

I may sign up and see how it goes,feels like i am missing out waiting for it to roll out here in the UK.

Im skeptical about a few things regarding the UK launch regarding Sky TV that i will write about later on,hopefully some UK based fans will have some thoughts and opinions on it.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Watching Wrestlemania Rewind is so good. The superstars have a lot of insight and it's cool to hear them and Vince talk about this. Looking forward to seeing the next episodes.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

is there a way we can save our shows to watch later?

It gets kind of annoying having an error half way through an event, and you have to start all over.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Just spotted a bit of censoring towards the end of Mickie James vs Trish Stratus at the end of WrestleMania 22, cut to the crowd when this happened: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_IzdLwowyko&t=609

EDIT - The botch that followed was also cut out.


----------



## eskymi (Feb 24, 2014)

CYC said:


> is there a way we can save our shows to watch later?
> 
> It gets kind of annoying having an error half way through an event, and you have to start all over.


I don't believe so, but that is one feature I wish they would add. Netflix does it, you watch 1/2 a movie and can stop and pick up right where you left off. Would be wonderful if this site did it.


----------



## StylinProfilin (Nov 5, 2006)

Is that botch more Trish's fault?


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

D.M.N. said:


> Just spotted a bit of censoring towards the end of Mickie James vs Trish Stratus at the end of WrestleMania 22, cut to the crowd when this happened: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_IzdLwowyko&t=609
> 
> EDIT - The botch that followed was also cut out.


Why would they edit that shit? It's hardly offensive.


----------



## StylinProfilin (Nov 5, 2006)

I've had The network running on both my desktop, iPad and iPhone at the same time lol. I tried it with nxtArrival. I had no problems. Only during the Rusev run in.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

I really wonder how the stream will be during Wrestlemania, i got the feeling it will be lagging allot, not working at all or working for 98%. I hope my paypal account works properly next week so i can get the Network, already got the Hola plugin ready and waiting.


----------



## Linton73 (Aug 24, 2013)

Brocky1 said:


> Cheers guys.
> 
> I may sign up and see how it goes,feels like i am missing out waiting for it to roll out here in the UK.
> 
> Im skeptical about a few things regarding the UK launch regarding Sky TV that i will write about later on,hopefully some UK based fans will have some thoughts and opinions on it.



I've signed up and i'm in the uk currently using a beta version of a new VPN i have it working on the ipad and so far it works well. I'm waiting for the xbox problems to be resolved i'd much prefer to be watching on a TV than my ipad. 

Afew days after the launch i did a survey about the WWE network it looks like when they do launch they might offer discounts if you buy a streaming device the Roku was mentioned and it will be 5.99 for six months. They did mention other offers but that was the most interesting. 

Were some way off a UK launch but if they are already asking people to do surveys about the WWE network perhaps its closer than we think.


----------



## Caleb Crotchshot (Apr 21, 2013)

Has anyone else lost the pop up where you can pause/skip the stream? My stream loads but the popup has gone..


----------



## eskymi (Feb 24, 2014)

Caleb Crotchshot said:


> Has anyone else lost the pop up where you can pause/skip the stream? My stream loads but the popup has gone..


Everythign is there for me.....Are you talking about PPVs and such where the pause button is and they have the little dots representing the matches and such?


----------



## Caleb Crotchshot (Apr 21, 2013)

Yup


----------



## eskymi (Feb 24, 2014)

Caleb Crotchshot said:


> Yup



I have been watching the last few days and it's always been there. Haven't tried the last couple hours however. Watching Philadelphia vs Washington hockey on NBC.


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

CM Dell said:


> Why would they edit that shit? It's hardly offensive.



Vince hated it & yelled at Mickie.

James' character had developed crazed lust-like feelings for her opponent, touched Stratus' crotch and made a provocative gesture towards the camera insinuating a romantic relationship.

McMahon was furious with James and ordered the gesture be edited out of future video releases.

Speaking to Wrestlecast, James recalls: "The only people that remember that are the people watching or who were there live and in person. It didn't make the DVD.

"I came back through the curtain and Vince was really mad. In the moment it had seemed amazing to me. I thought 'Vince will love this'.

"'Crass' was the word I got. He didn't like it at all. He told me 'We're going to have to go back and edit that out. Do you know how much time (this will take)?'

"This was my first Wrestlemania, my mom was in the audience, I'm freaking out already. I'm back through the curtain and I'm already in tears and an emotional mess. And I got yelled at."
http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2011/1010/545526/mickie-james/#tVyRQssxWdzf227d.99


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

iverson19 said:


> Vince hated it & yelled at Mickie.
> 
> James' character had developed crazed lust-like feelings for her opponent, touched Stratus' crotch and made a provocative gesture towards the camera insinuating a romantic relationship.
> 
> ...


So that is the reason for that censorship.


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network/UK.*



Alex said:


> From what I've heard about it so far they'll be distributing the WWE Network as an internet service initially, so if that's the case, I'm assuming it'll be available for anyone with an internet connection and a bank account.


haha your a bright one aren't you Alex!! :lol:lol Just giving ya crap!!!


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

CYC said:


> is there a way we can save our shows to watch later?
> 
> It gets kind of annoying having an error half way through an event, and you have to start all over.


Ya that's my one real nitpick about it. Wish they would have implemented that. Although I've seen that Roku if it errors or you exit the program you were watching you can resume at the point it stopped.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

JC00 said:


> Ya that's my one real nitpick about it. Which they would have implemented that. Although I've seen that Roku if it errors or you exit the program you were watching you can resume at the point it stopped.


Thats something they could possibly add to the PS3 app and to the X-Box app when it begins to work


----------



## PhantomLordBWH (Dec 18, 2012)

The one thing driving me nuts about the Network...

On my Galaxy Note 2, if I stop watching the video for any reason (to read/answer a text, email, a phone call, whatever), I go all the way back to the main WWE app menu and have to find my show all over again and start over.

That's DUMB. There's no excuse for that. My friend goes right back to where he was on his iPhone, so I know it's possible, but that's something WWE should be programming in to work for every device I would think.

Overall I love the Network, though. Just the handful of things I've watched so far have made it worth the money.


----------



## wfte (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm watching on the network site via my pc. When I try to go full screen it's far from it. There's black strips down each side and one along the bottom, maybe a third of the screen.

Is this standard or do I maybe need to change monitor settings? All other videos and other sites show full screen ok with current settings.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

wfte said:


> I'm watching on the network site via my pc. When I try to go full screen it's far from it. There's black strips down each side and one along the bottom, maybe a third of the screen.
> 
> Is this standard or do I maybe need to change monitor settings? All other videos and other sites show full screen ok with current settings.


thats standard due to not everything being shot in HD.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

just watched the invasion

why Austin! why!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

wfte said:


> I'm watching on the network site via my pc. When I try to go full screen it's far from it. There's black strips down each side and one along the bottom, maybe a third of the screen.
> 
> Is this standard or do I maybe need to change monitor settings? All other videos and other sites show full screen ok with current settings.


Everything pre-2008 was shot like the image on the left so you'd get those bars of empty space on a widescreen. Post-2008 on the right.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm just glad the content lack (outside of PPVs) is only due to the free trial and that we should be getting more stuff after tomorrow.


----------



## wfte (Nov 28, 2013)

Thx guys. I thought the recorded format may be responsible and watching something post 2008 has shown that. However, I'm still losing a third of the screen at the bottom, even with HD recorded stuff. Basically the videos showing in top 2 thirds of screen, then a big black gap with the progress bar, play buttons at the bottom of the screen.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

they are airing Main Event Live next Tuesday before Smackdown Tapings

Sounds like another test run live.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

things i have issue with or would like to see change with the app especially ps3, some small things some bigger things

On Demand is working much better now but there is still occasional buffering/freeze issues especially after fast forwarding

only some of the content has the match markers it sucks to want to see certain matches but not know where they start or finish it would be better if there was thumbnails as you forward like netflix has

there is no way to resume a video this must change thats a huge problem especially for the files that have no markers 

also would be nice if there was some sort of queue list

on the phone app for example you can organize it to see all the ppvs that happened in that year for the company you chose, on the ps3 this isnt possible you cant view a whole years ppv for wwe or any other company only by name

would like to see ps3 media remote usage added meaning being able to use traditional fast fwd and skip buttons on my media remote liek i can on netflix also for us tech savy people if we hit display or a certain buttton would be nice if there was some sort of bitrate indicator so we know how well our connection is streaming the content

another minor thing is i would love to see match listings on the ppvs jnot just a paragraph with one or 2 two matches but the full card listed it would make things easier to look for

there is ppvs missing on some platforms like ps3 i cant view ecw massacre on 34th street


when roku works i get 2.0 sound but on my ps3 i get 1.1 sound

Wwes great American bash is under the wcw great American bash and vice versa


----------



## ka4life1 (Mar 2, 2014)

When we get the Network in the UK the first match I am going to watch is The electric chair match from Halloween Havoc 1991.

Remember buying it on VHS for 50p/Cent at a boot fair/Flea Market when I was 6 or 7 years old and thought it was the greatest thing I had ever seen, 

Then I lent it to a friend whose Parents took it from him and said I was a bad influence on their son.

Great Memories...

To me that is why the WWE Network is special because its going to relive such a big part of mine and others childhoods.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Disappointing that Halloween Havoc '90, King of the Ring 1993-1997, SummerSlam 1995-1997, a bunch of In Your Houses, and One Night Only are the home video edits and not the full PPVs.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

New live network programming for week two (just new stuff, not anything that's been previously aired..sorry if this has already been posted):

WWE Network Day 8 - Monday, March 3, 2014
Raw Flashback #10 - Monday Night Raw 3/21/93
Raw Pre-Show #2 (LIVE - 3/2/14)
Raw Backstage Pass #2 (LIVE - 3/2/14)
ECW Hardcore TV #47 - 3/7/94

WWE Network Day 9 - Tuesday, March 4, 2014
ECW Hardcore TV #60 - 6/6/94
Raw Flashback #11 - Monday Night Raw 4/4/93
*WWE Main Event LIVE (live at 7pm from Smack Down taping)*
WrestleMania Rewind #2 - Hogan vs Andre (Mania III)
WWE Countdown #2 - Best Superstar Entrances

WWE Network Day 10 - Wednesday, March 5, 2014
WCCW #43 - 10/14/82
WCCW #48 - 11/10/82
Raw Flashback #12 - Monday Night Raw 4/11/93
Old School - WWE Maple Leaf Gardens 10/20/84
Best of Raw - Raw is War 3/25/01

WWE Network Day 11 - Thursday, March 6, 2014
Raw Flashback #13 - Monday Night Raw 4/18/93
*WWE NXT 3/6/14*
WWE Superstars 3/6/14 

WWE Network Day 12 - Friday, March 7, 2014
ECW Hardcore TV #41 - 1/24/94
Raw Flashback #14 - Monday Night Raw 4/25/93
SmackDown Pre-Show #2 - 3/7/14
Legends of Wrestling - Factions
Old School - Maple Leaf Gardens 4/20/85
SmackDown Backstage Pass #2 - 3/7/14

WWE Network Day 13 - Saturday, March 8, 2014
ECW Hardcore TV #45 - 2/21/94
Best of SmackDown - SmackDown 11/10/99
This Week in WWE 
Beyond the Ring #3 - The Rock (Story of Dwayne the Rock)

WWE Network Day 14, Sunday, March 9, 2014
WrestleMania 26


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Watching Wrestlemania 25 right now on the schedule, always thought the show was a bit underrated.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

So I'm on the brink of ordering this thing. A few question I would appreciate some answers on:

-Are the PPVs aired live? Because I've heard something to the effect of having to wait 30 days from the air date. Does that mean WM30 won't be live?
-The free trial is running until when? Tomorrow night correct? So if theoretically I signed up tonight, decided I didn't like it, and wanted to cancel in, say, a few hours or tomorrow morning. Can I do that without being locked in? Or am I getting charged?

That's pretty much all I have atm.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Wrestlemania 25 :mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Makaveli said:


> So I'm on the brink of ordering this thing. A few question I would appreciate some answers on:
> 
> -Are the PPVs aired live? Because I've heard something to the effect of having to wait 30 days from the air date. Does that mean WM30 won't be live?
> -The free trial is running until when? Tomorrow night correct? So if theoretically I signed up tonight, decided I didn't like it, and wanted to cancel in, say, a few hours or tomorrow morning. Can I do that without being locked in? Or am I getting charged?
> ...


Wrestlemania 30 will be live. That's like their "thank you" for signing up, But the word is that every PPV and RAW/SD will be put up 30 days after its original airing

Free trial ends tomorrow, if you sign up now. I don't think you'd be able to. because they may actually cancel it right at midnight tonight. I wouldn't risk it. In order for you to sign up, they will charge you first hand and then email you saying thank you for blah blah blah


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

CYC said:


> Wrestlemania 30 will be live. That's like their "thank you" for signing up, But the word is that every PPV and RAW/SD will be put up 30 days after its original airing


The PPV's will all air live and then be put up on demand right away. The Raws and SD's will be put up 30 days after they air.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

YouThinkUKnowMe said:


> The PPV's will all air live and then be put up on demand right away. The Raws and SD's will be put up 30 days after they air.


That's pretty cool. I guess that will cause them to lose money, but hopefully the money they make with the network will compensate for it

now I don't have to worry about finding a stream -__- stupid microsoft surface only has internet explorer


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

CYC said:


> Wrestlemania 30 will be live. That's like their "thank you" for signing up, But the word is that every PPV and RAW/SD will be put up 30 days after its original airing
> 
> Free trial ends tomorrow, if you sign up now. I don't think you'd be able to. because they may actually cancel it right at midnight tonight. I wouldn't risk it. In order for you to sign up, they will charge you first hand and then email you saying thank you for blah blah blah


I mean it's not that much of a risk for me. $60 for a 6 month subscription with all the content they're supposedly providing isn't a bad deal. The fact I would be getting WM30 is worth the cost of admission alone since I'm considering getting it anyway.

I haven't really watched since Raw 1000, but I've been getting into it a little now since getting hooked on a particular wrestling podcast. At this point it's just a matter of Netlifx or WWE Network. :hmm:


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Finally five days into my free trial I've finally got the network working on my ps3 in the UK.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Oh yeah, does it work on mac?


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

CYC said:


> Wrestlemania 30 will be live. That's like their "thank you" for signing up, But the word is that every PPV and RAW/SD will be put up 30 days after its original airing
> 
> Free trial ends tomorrow, if you sign up now. I don't think you'd be able to. because they may actually cancel it right at midnight tonight. I wouldn't risk it. In order for you to sign up, they will charge you first hand and then email you saying thank you for blah blah blah


The ability to sign up for the free trial may end tomorrow but you're singing up for a one week free trial no matter if you signed today or last Monday. I signed up yesterday and my free trial ends on March 9.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Some great bumps in this mitb match at WM 25


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Fuck this divas battle royal


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

TakeMyGun said:


> Fuck this divas battle royal


It's on kid rock for me unfortunately


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Phillies3:16 said:


> It's on kid rock for me unfortunately


It's a Kid Rock Concert and a Divas Battle Royal, it's in one segment If I remember correctly.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

yup. he sings them out.

didn't know his performance was this long :cena6


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

Holy shit watching the first episode of smackdown on the network and is actually working without buffering and error messages. Still debating whether I am going to continue past the trial. I am curious are any of you planning on committing to the 6 month contract after the free trial ends?


----------



## wwesuperstar (Feb 25, 2005)

I still am not able to log into The Network on Xbox...I assume everyone else who has a 360 is still that problem as well?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

AttitudeEraMark4Life said:


> Holy shit watching the first episode of smackdown on the network and is actually working without buffering and error messages. Still debating whether I am going to continue past the trial. I am curious are any of you planning on committing to the 6 month contract after the free trial ends?


Yep. Getting all the ppvs makes it more than worth it. Plus the library of ppvs, raws, smackdowns, etc is icing on the cake. Especially since they'll be adding more content.


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Yep. Getting all the ppvs makes it more than worth it. Plus the library of ppvs, raws, smackdowns, etc is icing on the cake. Especially since they'll be adding more content.


I think this network is gonna ruin my wwe dvd collecting lol oh well it is a lot easier to have the full wwe ppv library on demand I just hope the content is truly unedited as they say.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

still cant believe matt won this match.


----------



## crazybeats (Oct 3, 2011)

The trial does not end tomorrow. It depends when you signed up. My trial for instance does not end until Friday.


Also I must have forgot about it but I couldn't believe at the end of the Raw episode with Austin/Tyson Mike calling him a ****** several times and even an F bomb. Also Russos Bash At The Beach speech is completely uncensored aswell. I'm glad to see they really uncut apart from some theme changes.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

the last chance to sign up for a free trial ends tomorrow.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

AttitudeEraMark4Life said:


> Holy shit watching the first episode of smackdown on the network and is actually working without buffering and error messages. Still debating whether I am going to continue past the trial. I am curious are any of you planning on committing to the 6 month contract after the free trial ends?


I never even went the free trial route. I signed up for the whole shebang with automatic renewals after six months. There was no doubt in my mind the first few days were going to be problematic and that they would eventually smooth out. They're offering way too much at too good of a price for me to not keep it.


----------



## coldarmy20 (May 21, 2006)

wwesuperstar said:


> I still am not able to log into The Network on Xbox...I assume everyone else who has a 360 is still that problem as well?


Supposedly will be fixed by tomorrow.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Is it working great now?

I tried using it yesterday but it kept buffering and freezing every time so I quit for a day.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

HBK/Taker up next :wall


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Watching Taker/HBK from WM25 on the Network. Perfect timing. :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Boots To Chests said:


> So we can't automatically skip ahead to a Benoit match. I don't mind it but how does that make y'all feel?


I skipped to Benoit/HHH/HBK from WM 20 just fine.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

It's starting to lag for taker/shawn

I guess everyone jumped onto the network when they heard that the greatest match in wrestlemania history was about to be shown on the network :draper2

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Has anyone here tried to stream their PC/tablet on their TV so they can watch it the Network on their TV? I know its possible with streamign devices, including the dongle called Chromecast and other devices like these mentioned here: http://www.digitaltrends.com/home-theater/how-to-mirror-smartphone-tv/


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Did anyone just see the "UP NEXT" graphic at the lower right of the screen and see Daniel Bryan going YES and the graphic hit him and he kicked it out of the way? :lmao

Hilarious.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

CYC said:


> It's starting to lag for taker/shawn
> 
> I guess everyone jumped onto the network when they heard that the greatest match in wrestlemania history was about to be shown on the network :draper2
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


No lag for me.

But yeah, is anyone shocked that there's lag for the GOAT match?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I forgot how shitty Shawn's crossface was in this match.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

DAT moonsault counter from Taker, just swatting him. :mark:


----------



## coldarmy20 (May 21, 2006)

That Deadman Dive is still one of the nastiest landings ive seen.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i just watched smackdown backstage pass, LOL. those dudes were clowning, spending half the time trying to make each other laugh. the network is working great for me, but the raw/smackdown pre/post shows aren't available on ps3 which is weird.


----------



## MizisWWE (Dec 1, 2010)

Makaveli said:


> I mean it's not that much of a risk for me. $60 for a 6 month subscription with all the content they're supposedly providing isn't a bad deal. The fact I would be getting WM30 is worth the cost of admission alone since I'm considering getting it anyway.
> 
> I haven't really watched since Raw 1000, but I've been getting into it a little now since getting hooked on a particular wrestling podcast. At this point it's just a matter of Netlifx or WWE Network. :hmm:


Go on ebay and buy a giftcard for Netflix. It comes out much cheaper to do that for Netflix and Hulu and lock it in for 6-12 months at almost half the cost. 

Then get the network and pay the 10 bunks every month. If you have iTunes, you didn't even have to do all that, you can just sign up and pay the 60 in a lump sum without putting in the time to do any form filling out. 

As for your other questions. The ppvs will be live and added instant except the chamber which was the last ppv they were obligated to with in demand and satellite. Its on a 30 day delay, the others won't be. Raw and SD are on 30 day delays which has something to do with both USA and Hulu as Hulu has the rights to air sd and the 90min version of raw next day. Main Event is aired the next day on the network and in a 3hour block with NXT and Superstars every Thursday as well


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

So when the trial ends tomorrow, can I still go on it as long as I eventually pay $10?

'Cause it would suck if I could no longer access it because of the free trial being over and have to start over or something.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Can 2 people use the network at the same time on 2 different devices on the same account without any negatives?


Yep. My mother uses the Network on her computer while I'm on it and we have no issues.

She gets lag but I think she'd get that whether I was on it at the same time as her or not.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


> So when the trial ends tomorrow, can I still go on it as long as I eventually pay $10?
> 
> 'Cause it would suck if I could no longer access it because of the free trial being over and have to start over or something.


They'll take $10 from your CC on file. it should say when on the billing info, probably tomorrow.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

When are they adding more content?


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> When are they adding more content?


probably after the free trial.. It's been said they held back some stuff from the free trial. Just a guess, but I would say monthly we'd have new content rolling in not weekly.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

Why monthly that seems lame, what if people get tired of the stuff on there lol


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> Why monthly that seems lame, what if people get tired of the stuff on there lol


There is over 1500 hours on there right now. Can you really get tired of that in a month? lol.


You'd have to watch 24 hours a day for a few months.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Trying to cancel my trial before midnight and the billing page wont load up..Vince just Montreal'd me


----------



## NitroII (Nov 9, 2007)

I'd like to see all episodes of Action Zone, Challenge, WCW Pro, WCW Prime and WCW SN on the Network.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

HeatWave said:


> Trying to cancel my trial before midnight and the billing page wont load up..Vince just Montreal'd me


call the number


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Lazyking said:


> call the number


Not getting through...Read that one guy was hung up on twice by them


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

HeatWave said:


> Trying to cancel my trial before midnight and the billing page wont load up..Vince just Montreal'd me


Exactly why I didn't even attempt to get that trial.. I knew there was going to be WWE tom fuckery trying to cancel it


----------



## Rockcop2 (Jan 29, 2014)

I cancelled before midnight and received confirmation but I can still access the content and it's now Monday. Does the trial last til the end of Monday or have I been scammed?


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

Watching SuperBrawl II.. Finished it... NO LAG AT ALL!! yayyyyy


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Rockcop2 said:


> I cancelled before midnight and received confirmation but I can still access the content and it's now Monday. Does the trial last til the end of Monday or have I been scammed?


probably until Monday 9am.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

NitroII said:


> I'd like to see all episodes of Action Zone, Challenge, WCW Pro, WCW Prime and WCW SN on the Network.


Doubtful they add those shows I doubt there is much interest in WCW Pro or Action Zone. Odds are you will see old episodes of Challenge,Superstars,Prime-Time and sone form of WCW Saturday Night


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Eulonzo said:


> So when the trial ends tomorrow, can I still go on it as long as I eventually pay $10?
> 
> 'Cause it would suck if I could no longer access it because of the free trial being over and have to start over or something.


They deduct $10 a month for 6 months. If you have auto-renewel enabled they will automatically lock you in for another 6 months


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> They deduct $10 a month for 6 months. If you have auto-renewel enabled they will automatically lock you in for another 6 months


Okay, thanks!

They censored the part in Mickie James vs. Trish Stratus from WM 22 where Mickie grabs Trish's vagina and licks her hand. :lmao They used a shot of the crowd to hide it. The crowd popped for it, though. :lol

And I think they even edited out the Mickie Stratusfaction botch, too.


----------



## crazybeats (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm sure that match was edited on DVD too. A lot of people seem to think when it comes to PPVs that they are just dvd rips and nothing has been changed or remastered.

Like I said earlier, I signed up Friday and my trial doesn't end till this Friday so I don't think everyones free trial ends today unless you signed up last Monday. They even give me this Friday's date, it's very specific so I don't think it is wrong.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

crazybeats said:


> I'm sure that match was edited on DVD too. A lot of people seem to think when it comes to PPVs that they are just dvd rips and nothing has been changed or remastered.
> 
> Like I said earlier, I signed up Friday and my trial doesn't end till this Friday so I don't think everyones free trial ends today unless you signed up last Monday. They even give me this Friday's date, it's very specific so I don't think it is wrong.


No your trial ends Monday. The Trial is from Feb 24th to March 3rd for everyone. Your trial ends on Monday like everyone elses will


----------



## Linton73 (Aug 24, 2013)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> No your trial ends Monday. The Trial is from Feb 24th to March 3rd for everyone. Your trial ends on Monday like everyone elses will


are you sure about this as my billing information is different i could understand if the WWE wanted to make everyone start paying on a certain date so its logical but if my billing information is wrong i assume i'm not the only one.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Linton73 said:


> are you sure about this as my billing information is different i could understand if the WWE wanted to make everyone start paying on a certain date so its logical but if my billing information is wrong i assume i'm not the only one.


the idea was for the trial to be the first week of the network only not the first week of anyones given subscription.


----------



## crazybeats (Oct 3, 2011)

You are currently within your 7-day Free Trial of WWE Network.

Your 7-day Free Trial ends on Friday, March 07, 2014, and your paid subscription will begin on Friday, March 07, 2014. The credit/debit card or PayPal account you have on file will be charged $9.99 plus applicable taxes on this date.

If you do not wish to be charged, you must cancel your account before Friday, March 07, 2014. For additional information, click here or contact customer service at 866-308-5684.




But since 9am EST is only 2 hours away I guess I'll find out then whether my trial ends or not.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

crazybeats said:


> You are currently within your 7-day Free Trial of WWE Network.
> 
> Your 7-day Free Trial ends on Friday, March 07, 2014, and your paid subscription will begin on Friday, March 07, 2014. The credit/debit card or PayPal account you have on file will be charged $9.99 plus applicable taxes on this date.
> 
> ...


I'd imagine your trial goes till the 7th. It's a one week trial. Not a six day trial or a two day trial depending on when you signed up. They advertised a free week.

I can't wait for these free trial weeks to be done so they can open the flood gates on back content.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

crazybeats said:


> You are currently within your 7-day Free Trial of WWE Network.
> 
> Your 7-day Free Trial ends on Friday, March 07, 2014, and your paid subscription will begin on Friday, March 07, 2014. The credit/debit card or PayPal account you have on file will be charged $9.99 plus applicable taxes on this date.
> 
> ...


The way they announced the trail was the free week would be from Monday to Monday and if you signed up on say Wednesday you would get Wednesday to Monday not a full 7 day week from when you signed up.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

for anyone who is on limited internet per month. Be aware of how much content you watch.

Damn network helped contribute a combined usage of 12.5 gigs on Saturday :banderas


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> The way they announced the trail was the free week would be from Monday to Monday and if you signed up on say Wednesday you would get Wednesday to Monday not a full 7 day week from when you signed up.



They announced a free week, not a "you have one week to test it out for free", and that you had from Monday to Monday to sign up. 

That's the way I always saw it. I could be wrong, though. Wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## Linton73 (Aug 24, 2013)

YouThinkUKnowMe said:


> They announced a free week, not a "you have one week to test it out for free", and that you had from Monday to Monday to sign up.
> 
> That's the way I always saw it. I could be wrong, though. Wouldn't be the first time.


Thats how i thought it was too 

mine doesn't end until tuesday according to my billing information.

still no word about the xbox glitch has it been fixed ? I posted on a different forum i thought this was a holding statement by the WWE as many people signed up on monday the trial ends today.
A rather cynical way to think a business would treat its customers but i wouldn't put it past them to announce it take the money today then issue an update later today extending the fix date closer to WM. or is that too cynical LOL


----------



## crazybeats (Oct 3, 2011)

We'll be watching backstage pass for free lol.


----------



## eskymi (Feb 24, 2014)

As far as the trial, you got 1 week free. If you signed up Monday and it didn't work very well Monday, Tuesday or Wedenesday, you still had 4 days to try it. If you can't decide in a few hours whether or not you want it, then that's on you. 

I mean, I tried it and after 1 show I said, "I am keeping it." I can't imagine people actually not sure if they will keep it and actually needing a freaking week to decide.

You won't see the shows changing that much, they'll add stuff occasionally, although I hope it's more than 1 show a month like they added for March. The format will change over time, but not right away. So you either want it or not.


----------



## Linton73 (Aug 24, 2013)

eskymi said:


> As far as the trial, you got 1 week free. If you signed up Monday and it didn't work very well Monday, Tuesday or Wedenesday, you still had 4 days to try it. If you can't decide in a few hours whether or not you want it, then that's on you.
> 
> I mean, I tried it and after 1 show I said, "I am keeping it." I can't imagine people actually not sure if they will keep it and actually needing a freaking week to decide.
> 
> You won't see the shows changing that much, they'll add stuff occasionally, although I hope it's more than 1 show a month like they added for March. The format will change over time, but not right away. So you either want it or not.


unless you use an xbox that still isn't working ! 

i agree a week is enough to find out if your going to keep it or not i have an ipad so i can watch it on that but i'd prefer to watch it on the tv.


----------



## eskymi (Feb 24, 2014)

Linton73 said:


> unless you use an xbox that still isn't working !
> 
> i agree a week is enough to find out if your going to keep it or not i have an ipad so i can watch it on that but i'd prefer to watch it on the tv.


i understand that about the Xbox...and if a person only has the option then yes, a week is not enough. And WWE admits there is a problem, so those people should have a couple day extension. But for the majority, we already know if we wanna keep it. Hell, I knew I would keep it when they announced two months ago.


----------



## Linton73 (Aug 24, 2013)

eskymi said:


> i understand that about the Xbox...and if a person only has the option then yes, a week is not enough. And WWE admits there is a problem, so those people should have a couple day extension. But for the majority, we already know if we wanna keep it. Hell, I knew I would keep it when they announced two months ago.


True !! 

i'm in the uk so were not even supposed to have it yet but a workaround with a VPN and paypal and i have it. 6 pounds which is around 9.99 dollars is a no brainer ! I'd have it even if i could only watch it on the ipad but i wouldn't use it as much. 

I want to be able to access it on the 50 inch tv now that would be good lol


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

does anybody know if they going to make it where you can get it on the xbox one?


----------



## Linton73 (Aug 24, 2013)

Romangirl252 said:


> does anybody know if they going to make it where you can get it on the xbox one?


this summer according to the website that will be cool with voice controls similar to netflix and amazon.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Linton73 said:


> this summer according to the website that will be cool with voice controls similar to netflix and amazon.


I hope so cause I just bought the xbox one but right now I've been watching it on my phone or my new computer I just bought


----------



## eskymi (Feb 24, 2014)

Linton73 said:


> True !!
> 
> i'm in the uk so were not even supposed to have it yet but a workaround with a VPN and paypal and i have it. 6 pounds which is around 9.99 dollars is a no brainer ! I'd have it even if i could only watch it on the ipad but i wouldn't use it as much.
> 
> *I want to be able to access it on the 50 inch tv now that would be good lol*


That time will come soon and it's worth it. I have my laptop hooked to my TV via HDMI and it is very nice. ON the SD stuff picture is ok, no worse than 24/7 on Demand. But looks pretty nice on the HD stuff.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Okay, thanks!
> 
> They censored the part in Mickie James vs. Trish Stratus from WM 22 where Mickie grabs Trish's vagina and licks her hand. :lmao They used a shot of the crowd to hide it. The crowd popped for it, though. :lol
> 
> And I think they even edited out the Mickie Stratusfaction botch, too.


That was edited out on the dvd when it came out years ago. 100% fact.

Anything that you see on the WWE Network , for example: Past PPV's has been altered back then when they released the PPV's on DVD /Blu-Ray. 

Nothing you see "censored" on the WWE Network is "censored" specifically for the WWE Network. All those "incidences/bits" were never making it to DVD/Blu-Ray in the first place.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

CYC said:


> for anyone who is on limited internet per month. Be aware of how much content you watch.
> 
> Damn network helped contribute a combined usage of 12.5 gigs on Saturday :banderas


 For anyone not on limited, get ready to be on it. The ISP's are not going to subsidize this. They already shook down Netflix. I used 10 gigs just over the weekend and I wasn't home all that much.


----------



## eskymi (Feb 24, 2014)

We are lucky as we get 250 gigs a month. But we use around 130-150 so even if I watch a lot of WWE Network, we will be good.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

Google fiber's supposedly coming to my area next year. Not at all worried about data limits with them.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

* Sorry if this has been asked before, but if I cancel my wwe network subscription during this 6 month period, do I still have to pay the 60 dollars?*


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

What time does the trial end?


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

Deadman's Hand said:


> * Sorry if this has been asked before, but if I cancel my wwe network subscription during this 6 month period, do I still have to pay the 60 dollars?*


 If Mania has a crash I'm wondering if there will be a "make good" credit or an offer to allow you to cancel. I'm betting not unless it is an extre "free" week at the end of your sub.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Zappers said:


> That was edited out on the dvd when it came out years ago. 100% fact.
> 
> Anything that you see on the WWE Network , for example: Past PPV's has been altered back then when they released the PPV's on DVD /Blu-Ray.
> 
> Nothing you see "censored" on the WWE Network is "censored" specifically for the WWE Network. All those "incidences/bits" were never making it to DVD/Blu-Ray in the first place.


Oh okay. Thanks for telling me that, 'cause I thought they actually censored it.

I knew they didn't purposely censor Benoit related stuff from Vengeance 2007 ('cause you know in the original, commentary mentioned him and said he no-showed due to his family "being sick") and if you watch it back on the Network they cut everything out except for the "We Want Benoit" chant (which is pretty eerie that they chanted that not knowing what he did the weekend of that PPV :lol). But on the DVD, they edited every mention of him out, so I knew they didn't purposely do that.

I just wasn't aware that they re-released WM 22. There were just a few edits there that caught me off guard, I thought the player was fucking up on me again. :lol

Speaking of which, anyone else hate the skipping issue? Where it'll skip ahead to like 10-20 seconds? I haven't heard many comments on that in this thread.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Deadman's Hand said:


> * Sorry if this has been asked before, but if I cancel my wwe network subscription during this 6 month period, do I still have to pay the 60 dollars?*


yes


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

Bookockey said:


> For anyone not on limited, get ready to be on it. The ISP's are not going to subsidize this. They already shook down Netflix. I used 10 gigs just over the weekend and I wasn't home all that much.


Yep. Those people who just leave it running as "background noise" better be careful. I hope that when the ISP's start raising prices, they do it targeted the most to the people who use it the most (like doing price tiers or something), rather than just making us all pay a lot more. Sucks if we have to pay for people who just leave it streaming 24/7 annoyingly.


TWO QUESTIONS:

1) I saw that Seth Rollins said this in an interview:


> With all the old NXT shows there will be plenty of my matches I can go back and watch as well, to relive those “rookie” days. I think in the near future you could see a section of just Seth Rollins.


Are there a bunch of old FCW/NXT matches there? I'm talking, like, 2011? If not, do you think they'll eventually add those?


2)For anyone who has either Roku 1 or Roku 3....how is the WWE network streaming on those devices for you? Does it seem to be working smoothly now?


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

Might have been asked before, but what does the term "plus taxes where applicable" mean?


----------



## backtothedisaster (Aug 16, 2008)

Not sure if it's been mentioned at all but I did notice that they thankfully didn't edit out Vince saying the n-word at Survivor Series 2005, that's such a great moment.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

murder said:


> Might have been asked before, but what does the term "plus taxes where applicable" mean?


Just a way of saying 9.99 "plus tax".


----------



## adamsemo75 (Feb 24, 2014)

Linton73 said:


> unless you use an xbox that still isn't working !
> 
> i agree a week is enough to find out if your going to keep it or not i have an ipad so i can watch it on that but i'd prefer to watch it on the tv.


yeah they said by monday if not before they would have the xbox issue fixed well here it is monday and no word from them. oh well I am so used to being screwed over by big companies and no I am not on the free trial I paid for mine already and still cant watch on the xbox.


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

YouThinkUKnowMe said:


> Just a way of saying 9.99 "plus tax".


Makes me wonder what the final price including taxes will be.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

murder said:


> Makes me wonder what the final price including taxes will be.


$10.66

The WWE network sent out a tweet that if you sign up now, you get a week free. So the free trial is continuing.


----------



## eskymi (Feb 24, 2014)

Unless tax is applicable in your area, then you won't have to worry about it. My charge is 9.99 as I don't have to pay tax on the service. Same with netflix, Rhapsody and all the other sites I do, or used to, belong to.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

eskymi said:


> Unless tax is applicable in your area, then you won't have to worry about it. My charge is 9.99 as I don't have to pay tax on the service. Same with netflix, Rhapsody and all the other sites I do, or used to, belong to.


This is true.. I do have sales tax and it's six percent. Not a big deal to me.


----------



## eskymi (Feb 24, 2014)

Lazyking said:


> This is true.. I do have sales tax and it's six percent. Not a big deal to me.


Funny thing is 60 cents or so is still a great deal for all the entertainment we get. If I had to pay the tax, like you, I still wouldn't care.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

eskymi said:


> Funny thing is 60 cents or so is still a great deal for all the entertainment we get. If I had to pay the tax, like you, I still wouldn't care.





Lazyking said:


> This is true.. I do have sales tax and it's six percent. Not a big deal to me.


Not a big deal for me either. I'd pay more per month for this.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Not sure if this has been posted yet, but as some of you know there will a Best of Raw on Thursdays, with this Thursday's episode being the Raw simulcast when Vince bought WCW. In case you didn't know, even though it's slated to air on Thursday, you can actually watch it now. And holy shit!!! Chris Benoit cutting a promo! And speaking of this episode, they didn't show the advisory before it.


----------



## GrapplingAddict (Dec 12, 2011)

For those who started the trial on day one, what time does it end?


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

just tried live stream for the first time in a few days on ps3 within the 2 minutes lag and small freezes, no reason for this


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

Did they add any new content today yet?


----------



## Georgiaboy04 (Jun 28, 2011)

Does anybody know where a list of edited content is available?

The ones I know about in Royal Rumble 92 when they say WWF the F is muted
FreeBirds and Demolition come out to random music
Tripe H music is dubbed over at WrestleMania XXVII 


Feel free to add anymore that you know of


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

GrapplingAddict said:


> For those who started the trial on day one, what time does it end?


Good question...


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

YouThinkUKnowMe said:


> From an email I just got:


It's still not working for my XBox, nor is it working for my Macbook.


----------



## coldarmy20 (May 21, 2006)

Didnt they say the xbox problem would be fixed by today, _IF NOT SOONER_?


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

coldarmy20 said:


> Didnt they say the xbox problem would be fixed by today, _IF NOT SOONER_?


They say alot of things


----------



## coldarmy20 (May 21, 2006)

I read on their Facebook page that someone there spoke on the phone to CS and they said the xbox app update "didnt work" and that they are "working on a new app" WTF


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

coldarmy20 said:


> I read on their Facebook page that someone there spoke on the phone to CS and they said the xbox app update "didnt work" and that they are "working on a new app" WTF


the support is a joke too, i contacted chat support today and they wont even answer things anymore basically just tell you to call the number


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

My free trial is still going. I signed up for it last Thursday and canceled it a couple of hours later. They said I would have access to it until March 6. So I guess the free trial is not only for the first week following launch - it's based on when you sign up for it. If I had known, I would have signed up during Wrestlemania week.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

BrownianMotion said:


> My free trial is still going. I signed up for it last Thursday and canceled it a couple of hours later. They said I would have access to it until March 6. So I guess the free trial is not only for the first week following launch - it's based on when you sign up for it. *If I had known, I would have signed up during Wrestlemania week.*



That wouldn't have worked as today is the final day to sign up for a free week.


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

YouThinkUKnowMe said:


> That wouldn't have worked as today is the final day to sign up for a free week.


Ok that makes sense now. So the first week after launch was the only time you could _start_ your free trial. Some were speculating that the free trial would only last for the first week, regardless of when you signup for it.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

BrownianMotion said:


> Ok that makes sense now. So the first week after launch was the only time you could _start_ your free trial. Some were speculating that the free trial would only last for the first week, regardless of when you signup for it.


That's the type of things WWE should be clarifying on TV, instead of telling people stupid things anyone over the age of 5 obviously knows(like how to connect a game console to a tv)


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

I can't get any videos to work any more, even when using a proper US VPN connection instead of Hola.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Tell a lie, working fine now!

Has anyone managed to get the app on a UK Xbox 360 or PS4?


----------



## captaincharisma24 (May 3, 2008)

So is it likely that a load of content will be added once all the free trials have ended? (A week from now)

Just watching Summerslam 2001. really dig this event, love Austin/Angle.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

BrownianMotion said:


> Ok that makes sense now. So the first week after launch was the only time you could _start_ your free trial. Some were speculating that the free trial would only last for the first week, regardless of when you signup for it.


Yeah, today was the last day you could get a free week. If you signed up today your free week ends next Monday. It was always an offer for a free week, just within a certain span of time. 

Supposedly once this trial period ends we'll be getting a lot more back content. Bring it on!


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Watched Backlash 2000

Austin's direct chairshots to the heads of Brisco, Shane, and HHH weren't edited like the WWE edited them in this clip


----------



## flugrugger (Feb 5, 2014)

Someone else stated here last week that the WWE Network didn't work on Xbox 360 because they decided to save money and update the PPV app from Xbox instead of creating a new one. I guess they spent the last week creating a new app?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

JC00 said:


> Watched Backlash 2000
> 
> Austin's direct chairshots to the heads of Brisco, Shane, and HHH weren't edited like the WWE edited them in this clip


They always edit things on youtube because they go by the "PG" rule which means any blood shown is in black-and-white and chair shots to the head censored as well as any profanity.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/457...ign=wwe-main-event-to-air-live-on-the-network




> Main Event to Air Live on the WWE Network
> WWE has reached out to ProWrestling.net, and informed them that WWE Main Event will be airing live every Tuesday night at 7pm EST on the WWE Network from now until WrestleMania 30.
> 
> Because WWE Smackdown will be taped in either the Eastern or Central time zones from now until 'Mania, WWE will follow the usual taping schedule of Main Event prior to Smackdown, with Main Event airing live on the Network, and then Smackdown will be taped immediately after.


No doubt these are tests to make sure it's smooth sailing for WM 30 or else they'd keep airing them live after.


----------



## flugrugger (Feb 5, 2014)

Xbox 360 APP just updated!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

JC00 said:


> Watched Backlash 2000
> 
> Austin's direct chairshots to the heads of Brisco, Shane, and HHH weren't edited like the WWE edited them in this clip


Yeah, I'm glad they didn't edit out any violence/blood. Only edits I've seen are Owen's announcement at Over The Edge '99, any loud and clear "fuck", a few blunt "son of a bitch" utterances, some commentary edits on "WWF", but some are left in so they probably just got lazy.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

how do you get to wcw and ECW?


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

When getting the free trial, they immediately bring it to Paypal and i have to pay for it, so much for a FREE trial... fpalm


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

X-Box 360 is working now once you download an update


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Lol @ the morons all over my twitter and other social networking sites crying about the Punk no show and tweeting about they just cancelled the network. Do those morons not realise they're locked in for 6 months? WWE got them by the balls again.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

JY57 said:


> X-Box 360 is working now once you download an update


Not quite..Can't watch wcw ecw ppvs on Xbox and only some years ppvs are available


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

But it is nice watching ECW Hardcore TV on my big screen...


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Managed to get the Network working on my PC with the Hola Unblocker plugin, i'm amazed at the quality it has, i also managed to make the Network work on my tablet wit the Hola Unblocker plugin for Android tablets! but the quality is allot less, and its not my internet connection, could probably be because of the plugin. I also tried watching live when Raw Backstage Pass was live and worked like a charm, no stutters or buffering issues. I do have seen some of the issues on the Network as most people have, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesnt work, refreshing the page works most of the time. But the Wrestlemania PPV's seem to be plagued the most with issues where it just stops working, probably when it is buffering, but WM is the most popular PPV's and i shouldent be surprised they barely work right now.

I was curious how they handle the Benoit matches, so i started Judgment Day 2007, his last PPV, the match is there. But in the videoplayer where they show the timeline where matches start, the match is not shown, really strange to do this because we know the match is in the PPV.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

Where are you guys getting the info on the free trial OFFER ending this past Monday night? Are you guys just making an assumption?

I cannot find an answer to when they're gonna stop offering the free trial. I know that it will obviously not be during the WM week (I'm surprised that people keep asking this, like it'd even be a possibility)....but is it possible that they'll continue offering this until next weekend?

The reason I'm asking is because Night of Champions is on Sept 21nd. If I wait to start the free trial until March 15, the paid period will cover seven PPVs, from Wrestlemania until NOC. 

I mean, I could just start the free trial now, cancel on the 6th day, and then just order the paid subscription on March 23, and still get those seven PPVs.

So it's no worries, but I would like to know whether I should immediately order this free trial right now or not. Is there any evidence that Monday night was the last day they were offering it? It's still available as of right now.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

JY57 said:


> X-Box 360 is working now once you download an update


:mark: :mark: :mark: Awesome! Very happy about that.

Just too bad I'm gonna have to try it out tomorrow as I've been up for over 25 hours due to staying up for RAW and I'm currently in bed and I'm way too tired to get up and turn on my Xbox and try it. I'm definitely gonna try it tomorrow and share my thoughts in this thread, though. Would also like to read some Xbox users reviews on it.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

Got my first Benoit warning on The Great American Bash 96.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

jorgovan21 said:


> Got my first Benoit warning on The Great American Bash 96.


Strangely, no warning on ECW ONS or WCW Great American Bash 96.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

I wish they sent you email when they added content to the network. I never would have known about the Factions episode of legends of wrestling if I hadn't looked at the vault page.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

jorgovan21 said:


> Strangely, no warning on ECW ONS or WCW Great American Bash 96.


Didn't see one on RR 01. dat ladder match.....

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## flugrugger (Feb 5, 2014)

jorgovan21 said:


> Not quite..Can't watch wcw ecw ppvs on Xbox and only some years ppvs are available


I noticed that too, but at the very least there is the live feed.


----------



## GaryGee6 (Jun 4, 2012)

Anyone give me a message on how i could get it from the UK thanks im advance.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

jorgovan21 said:


> Strangely, no warning on ECW ONS or WCW Great American Bash 96.




I saw Benoit on Fall Brawl 97. No warning. Just nWo destroying the horsemen....


----------



## GrapplingAddict (Dec 12, 2011)

I've been charged even though I cancelled long before the end of the free trial


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

They added several Raws from 1993 and a second Smackdown from 1999. I don't remember seeing the April 20, '85 house show there yesterday, nor the Feb 21, 1994 one (there may have been another one added but I'm not sure). I thought the first ever Raw was up there yesterday. Unless my eyes were deceiving me the whole time.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

WWE Network Schedule - March 4

2:06 a.m. EST: Raw Backstage Pass replay.

2:30 a.m. EST: Legends of Wrestling - Renegades.

4:00 a.m. EST: ECW Hardcore TV - June 1994.

5:00 a.m. EST: "Old School" MSG card - April 1981.

6:00 a.m. EST: ECW Hardcore TV - April 1994.

7:00 a.m. EST: "Old School" MSG card - April 1981.

8:00 a.m. EST: WWE Superstars replay.

9:00 a.m. EST: WWE Raw Flashback - March 1993.

10:00 a.m. EST: WWE Raw Flashback - April 1993.

11:00 a.m. EST: Legends of Wrestling - worst characters.

12:00 p.m. EST: NXT Arrival replay.

2:00 p.m. EST: WWE Main Event replay.

3:00 p.m. EST: WrestleMania 1.

5:30 p.m. EST: Best of Smackdown.

7:00 p.m. EST: WWE Main Event (live airing from the Smackdown TV taping).

8:00 p.m. EST: NXT Arrival replay.

9:00 p.m. EST: WrestleMania Rewind - WM3.

10:00 p.m. EST: WWE Countdown.

11:00 p.m. EST: WWE Superstars replay.

12:00 a.m. EST: WrestleMania Rewind - WM3.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Ok. Since we mostly have PPV events on here, where am I gonna find the best promos? I love the great matches as much as anyone. I wanna see some great talking. Most PPVs limit the promos as they've already done the buildup at that point.

Any suggestions?


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

YouThinkUKnowMe said:


> They added several Raws from 1993 and a second Smackdown from 1999. I don't remember seeing the April 20, '85 house show there yesterday, nor the Feb 21, 1994 one (there may have been another one added but I'm not sure). I thought the first ever Raw was up there yesterday. Unless my eyes were deceiving me the whole time.


I think they all were up before.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> I think they all were up before.


They been added in the past 48 hours.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

This Hola Unblocker is the f'n WOAT. Anyone else having problems with it?


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Did they take the first ever Raw off?

Also, why is it every PPV seemingly has the wrong date? Wrestlemania 1 and all the ones I've looked at are listed a day before the actual show.

Odd.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

Lazyking said:


> Did they take the first ever Raw off?
> 
> Also, why is it every PPV seemingly has the wrong date? Wrestlemania 1 and all the ones I've looked at are listed a day before the actual show.
> 
> Odd.



It looks like they did take the first Raw off. Maybe it was an accident, because it's weird to take something down so soon. Maybe they're rotating them. Again, weird since there wasn't much from the earlier years to rotate around. 

I've noticed the dates thing when I went looking for the Raw where Jerry Lawler had the heart attack. Being off a day isn't a big deal, but it's another little oddity.


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

OK a few problems with the 360 version. One it doesn't have any of the ECW and WCW PPVs on there and two it also isn't playing the WWE PPVS on the on demand. Is anyone else with a 360 having this problem?


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Lazyking said:


> I wish they sent you email when they added content to the network. I never would have known about the Factions episode of legends of wrestling if I hadn't looked at the vault page.


Well, send that request to their support, if they dont know we want it, they can't add it!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

What are some things to look at for some great promos on the network?


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> What are some things to look at for some great promos on the network?


Older shows mostly.. look in the vault. The network doesn't have every show up so promos aren't exactly at the forefront. Watch the first smackdown, King of the ring 96 for Austin's famous promo.

It's not like they have a show dedicated to promos.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Watching Wrestlemania's is a absolute pain in the ass, other PPV's work, but WM keeps stopping after a few seconds and than continues...


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I read they're adding SNME and Clash of the Champions when the trial is over? Any idea when, because the trial is now over.

And I don't mean that to sound impatient, like I'm demanding it now, I'm just wondering if they've made any announcements about when it's going to be added?


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Oakue said:


> I read they're adding SNME and Clash of the Champions when the trial is over? Any idea when, because the trial is now over.
> 
> And I don't mean that to sound impatient, like I'm demanding it now, I'm just wondering if they've made any announcements about when it's going to be added?


That was just speculation. It wasn't like confirmed by the WWE. If its true and it is coming, I'd expect it a week or so before Mania.

They've added a little bit of content each day, I doubt they roll out something like that all at once.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh I see. I thought that was confirmed by them.


----------



## RealManRegal (Dec 11, 2013)

Not sure if this has already been posted, but if any Xbox 360 owners in the UK are signed up and using Unblock-Us I can confirm it's working on 360.

You'll need a US Xbox Live account to download the app itself; however fortunately it doesn't have to be Gold, so you can just open a free Live account, download the profile onto your 360, grab the app then switch over to your Gold profile.

Steps I took where:

1) Go to http://www.xbox.com/en-US/live/join/free and sign up for a new free Live account
2) When signing up, be sure to select your country as United States
3) Once your account is set up, turn on your Xbox and sign out of your Live account
4) Go to console settings and under 'Locale' change to 'United States'
5) Make sure your DNS is set up as per the instructions on Unblock-us: http://support.unblock-us.com/custo...-how-to-setup-your-xbox-360-to-use-unblock-us
6) Go to sign in and select create new profile (or 'download account/profile') and sign in to your newly created US live account
7) Once signed in, go to the TV/Movies section, scroll to the bit with video apps, click on 'View all' and navigate to the WWE Network app (it was buried on the 4th or 5th page for me for some reason) - download that badboy
8) Once the app is downloaded, sign out of your free US account and sign into your normal account
9) Open up the app and sign in to your WWE Network account - if you've done everything correctly it should all work fine.
10) Kick back and enjoy some fucking wrasslin

Note that this only works if you're using Unblock-us (it might work with other DNS/VPN providers but I've not tried). Unblock-us isn't free but it is definitely worth a few quid a month.

Downloading US apps onto a UK xbox is a TOS violation blah blah so even though it's unlikely any shits will be given, if Microsoft bitchslap you, don't blame me.

Everything I've tried so far has streamed without interruption at really good quality so far.

Enjoy!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

What are some things to look at for some great promos on the network?


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> This Hola Unblocker is the f'n WOAT. Anyone else having problems with it?


Hola makes live streaming work for me, but I still got media errors for all archived footage. It was very hit and miss..not as good as a real VPN like Unblock-US.


----------



## TheJWay (Jul 22, 2013)

Unless I am totally confused or missing it...Monday Night Wars, a WWE original show I thought was suppose to premiere with the network launch however I've seen nothing nor have I heard about it at all since the initial CES show.

I checked all over the internet to find info, even a start date, time anything and got nothing...anyone got any info??

Pls let me know, looking forward to this show, thanks in advance.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

Oakue said:


> Oh I see. I thought that was confirmed by them.



This was where I saw that report:



> In other updates regarding the WWE Network, PWInsider.com states that the 2014 Elimination Chamber pay-per-view event will be made available to view on-demand on March 24th "due to a contractual obligation with pay-per-view replays," while going forward, all other pay-per-view events will be available for viewing on-demand the day after they originally air. The website also states that the 2014 Royal Rumble event is now available for viewing on-demand on the network.
> 
> Further reports from PWInsider.com are also that the reason for some limited content being available currently on the WWE Network is because of the free one-week trial period, as WWE wants to give people enough of a sample to convince them to purchase a subscription without giving them everything at once.
> 
> In regards to adding new content, the website also reports *there are plans to add every episode of WWE Saturday Night's Main Event and WCW Clash of the Champions in the future*. As previously reported, *there is also talk of adding WWE's entire collection of old-school Madison Square Garden events*.


cagesideseats had this today:



> Those of you with the WWE Network will be happy to hear that WWE is said to be still working towards getting every old Raw and Nitro available on the Network. As of right now, it doesn't seem likely to happen before WrestleMania XXX but it does appear to be on its way.


Again all rumors but I've seen everything bandied about in other sources leading up to the launch, so I imagine there's some truth to all of this.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

TheJWay said:


> Unless I am totally confused or missing it...Monday Night Wars, a WWE original show I thought was suppose to premiere with the network launch however I've seen nothing nor have I heard about it at all since the initial CES show.
> 
> I checked all over the internet to find info, even a start date, time anything and got nothing...anyone got any info??
> 
> Pls let me know, looking forward to this show, thanks in advance.



I believe they had said MNW would launch around the summer.


----------



## RealManRegal (Dec 11, 2013)

Just went to watch WM17 on the Xbox 360 however they only seem to have WM29 on there. Noticed quite a few other years missing from various PPV's too. They show a count of how many shows are in there and it's only showing 48, so loads of content missing. Didn't see any WCW/ECW ppv's either.

Really wanted to rewatch Wrestlemania 17 tonight, but making to with MITB 2011 instead


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

How do I still have WWE Network? Got email saying I cancelled on Sunday and will go in effect on Monday March 3rd, but yet today, I still have the Network :side:


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

TomahawkJock said:


> How do I still have WWE Network? Got email saying I cancelled on Sunday and will go in effect on Monday March 3rd, but yet today, I still have the Network :side:


When did you sign up? If you signed up last Wednesday you'd still have another day to go. If you signed up last Friday, you'd still have this Friday to go.

Of course if you signed up last Monday, I got nothin'.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Yeah. I signed up last Monday :side:


----------



## プロレス (Feb 20, 2014)

Xbox problem is "fixed" but there is a ton of stuff missing. For example there are no WCW or ECW ppvs. I haven't checked the in ring stuff but if that much is missing from PPVs then I assume there is more missing


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

TomahawkJock said:


> How do I still have WWE Network? Got email saying I cancelled on Sunday and will go in effect on Monday March 3rd, but yet today, I still have the Network :side:


Same here. I cancelled on Sunday and got notified that I will no longer have it on Monday but I still do. Checked on twitter and quite a few people have been billed despite canceling it.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Don't know if it's already been mentioned by RR 2014 is now up.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Zigberg said:


> Don't know if it's already been mentioned by RR 2014 is now up.


I think it's been mentioned but thanks for the reminder. I might watch it later tonight after Main Event for good laughs.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

YouThinkUKnowMe said:


> This was where I saw that report:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got an email from WWE and they said Nitro won't be up til 2015 sometime


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Finally using it on my Xbox. Pretty good! The only bug I've gotten so far is that the player/screen stretches a little bit, which is annoying. Doesn't ruin anything, just would rather not want to see the wrestler look kinda've bloated.. :side: Hopefully they fix that It started happening 10-12 minutes after I started watching MITB 2013. I'm watching Capital Punishment 2011, hopefully it doesn't happen on this one too. Even if I rewind or fast forward to the part before it happened, it's still stretched. Anyone else countered this problem?

I even got it on my computer but only once or twice, which isn't as bad as Xbox as you can just refresh and try again, which you can't do that fast on a console.


GrapplingAddict said:


> I've been charged even though I cancelled long before the end of the free trial


They're still gonna charge you regardless, apparently.


thegreatone15 said:


> OK a few problems with the 360 version. One it doesn't have any of the ECW and WCW PPVs on there and two it also isn't playing the WWE PPVS on the on demand. Is anyone else with a 360 having this problem?


I'm also having that problem, but it's fine with me, as I only care for the WWE stuff.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

#Mark said:


> Same here. I cancelled on Sunday and got notified that I will no longer have it on Monday but I still do. Checked on twitter and quite a few people have been billed despite canceling it.


Surely, they will fix that, because my debit card doesn't have the money to suffice for that at the moment :side: If I get overdrafted, I'm going to be pissed.


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

The user interface for the Xbox is terrible. I expect more from such a tech forward company from WWE. The PPVs from ECW & WCW are missing. Any non-HD PPV is a little square box. Not happy with it at all. I'll stick to the laptop version.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

After several days of working beautifully, I can't watch anything without constant starting and stopping today. Irritating, but it's still early.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

Gotta say it's been flawless during this live Main Event so far. Really happy with the way it's been performing on the PS3.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> I got an email from WWE and they said Nitro won't be up til 2015 sometime



Who knows. I've seen reps on the network facebook page giving out false information on more than one occasion. In some instances the left hand doesn't know what the right hand's doing. I don't know the kind of priority they have in getting Nitros up but I imagine they'd want to get a lot up to coincide with the Monday Night War thing they'll have this summer.


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

Watching Taboo Tuesday 2004 on the network this ppv is a lot better than I thought many ppl were bashing this ppv back in 04. I actually miss the brand split and when Raw and Smackdown would have their own ppv's.

EDIT: For all the Roku users the VOD is finally working beautifully but it still some problems with lagging and skipping ahead at certain pars. Also it seems the older ppv's are not full screen or wide screen just a square box.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

trying to watch Main Event now, the website is really really slow, and the feed wont start. if it wont even work for their lowest rated show called Main Event, Wrestlemania is gonna be a disaster.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

The main event stream works good for me on Ps3. I had issues with NXt arrival but not tonight


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Did a quick test of my 360 since it was working. Looks like the basic stuff up from a week ago may be cause they got a late start on this console. The menu does look plain compared to the set up on PS3 . Ther is a ff function bit not a skip function like the PS3. Video quality seemed a bit low also. Again I am a summing because they got a late start on this it might b behind for a bit to catch up with the rest.


----------



## captaincharisma24 (May 3, 2008)

No problems at all with Main Event on PS3. I never bother even using my PC, it's painfully slow.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Main Event worked out great. 

Off topic but I hope that in the future some of the international organizations "rent" out the Network for some of their shows. Maybe get a couple NJPW and AAA events even if they don't stay on the library for more than the showing on the live channel.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

Watched Hardcore Heaven '97, no skips, no lag.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> I got an email from WWE and they said Nitro won't be up til 2015 sometime


in there faq it says coming soon in 2014


----------



## Gandolph The Great (Aug 28, 2013)

Can someone check on Wrestlemania 24 at the 2:23:15 mark and let me know if there video has glitches for like a while minute? Thanks!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I think that the Network requires a really good internet connection for the VOD stuff. I have a hard streaming in my room but it works fine downstairs in the same room as my router. 

But the thing is that I don't have issues streaming from other websites in my room. Netflix usually works fine and I rarely have issues with youtube or any other sites I stream videos from. 

Which is why I think that you just need to have a really good internet connection for the Network to function properly.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

TaylorFitz said:


> I think that the Network requires a really good internet connection for the VOD stuff. I have a hard streaming in my room but it works fine downstairs in the same room as my router.
> 
> But the thing is that I don't have issues streaming from other websites in my room. Netflix usually works fine and I rarely have issues with youtube or any other sites I stream videos from.
> 
> Which is why I think that you just need to have a really good internet connection for the Network to function properly.


maybe so but problems still persist even with good connections this is my connection i should never have lag or freeze but i do


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

captaincharisma24 said:


> No problems at all with Main Event on PS3. I never bother even using my PC, it's painfully slow.



Main Event was flawless on the PS3 from start to finish. Network still plays and looks great on firefox, my ipad, and iphone. Not a single complaint this evening.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

I tested on demand on ps3 everything seems fine for a few min then i test by fast forwarding resume quickly and within a minute its starts lagging and freezing


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Is anyone having problems with on demand videos not playing the video, only the audio on a mobile device?


----------



## KPnDC (Mar 6, 2007)

WrestleMania III looks absolutely fantastic in this WrestleMania Rewind Ep. I wonder why they haven't enhanced the other older shows to this quality?

The wrestlers truly look larger than life against the dimly lit crowd. Also the depth filed on hard camera is fantastic. I wish the WWE would revisit this type of look for WMXXX.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Does anyone know if they announced the next WM rewind? Tonight they aired Hogan-Andre.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

TaylorFitz said:


> I think that the Network requires a really good internet connection for the VOD stuff. I have a hard streaming in my room but it works fine downstairs in the same room as my router.
> 
> But the thing is that I don't have issues streaming from other websites in my room. Netflix usually works fine and I rarely have issues with youtube or any other sites I stream videos from.
> 
> Which is why I think that you just need to have a really good internet connection for the Network to function properly.


For now yes, but i hope they will fix this in the near future, i dont have streaming issues on my tablet, but the quality is lower than on the pc.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

25 minutes of a lot of new stuff I didn't know before like WWE planting the seeds 3 years prior to the match happening. Hogan gives insight along with Hart surprisingly giving positive comments about him. They showed a lot of vintage footage building up the main event.

Background on Andre was gone over. He also didn't even want to work the match, but McMahon talked him into it.

I was 5 years old at the time and the moment I saw Hogan performing the amazing physical feat of bodyslamming The original Giant, I became a wrestling fan for life.

- Vic


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

iamloco724 said:


>


:bryan2

my speed is only like 25-30 mbps


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

I'll just be happy when I can see ECW and WCW on my Xbox.


----------



## DrEndlessDennis (Feb 16, 2010)

I read on the comment section of a dirt sheet that it's possible to watch on a computer with Windows XP on it by using Firefox but it didn't work for me. Upgraded my flash and got everything current - anyone else get it working on XP?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

I wish they'd hurry up and release it in the UK already, takes the piss we've gotta wait so long, I just wanna watch some wrestling like now lol

All these programmes etc. also, I wanna sit and watch, sort it out man!!!!!! lol


----------



## DrEndlessDennis (Feb 16, 2010)

Read that someone got it working on windows XP using Firefox, but it won't work for me on Firefox. Anyone know how to get it working on XP?


----------



## Jesse Matthews (Jul 23, 2009)

So can you only watch WWE PPVs on the Xbox?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Whats the best WCW ppvs to watch? I already watched Starrcade 97.


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

SAMCRO said:


> Whats the best WCW ppvs to watch? I already watched Starrcade 97.


Halloween Havoc 97, and 98. Spring Stampede 97, and for some reason i loved Greed from 2001.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Thuganomics said:


> :bryan2
> 
> my speed is only like 25-30 mbps


3 mbps here in Australia


----------



## Gandolph The Great (Aug 28, 2013)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> I wish they'd hurry up and release it in the UK already, takes the piss we've gotta wait so long, I just wanna watch some wrestling like now lol
> 
> All these programmes etc. also, I wanna sit and watch, sort it out man!!!!!! lol


Dude, Unblock-us.com, I can watch the network on any device, free week trial then after that its only 4.99


----------



## RealManRegal (Dec 11, 2013)

Jesse Matthews said:


> So can you only watch WWE PPVs on the Xbox?


Right now yeah it looks that way - I think they had the same issue when they first rolled out onto other consoles and sorted it; and they've said on the twitter account that they're working to get the On Demand stuff up to date.

When I checked last night they only had 40-50 actual PPV's on there - loads missing, but hopefully it's just temporary


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

RPC said:


> The user interface for the Xbox is terrible. I expect more from such a tech forward company from WWE. The PPVs from ECW & WCW are missing. Any non-HD PPV is a little square box. Not happy with it at all. I'll stick to the laptop version.


That's how it looks on everything, though.

Anyone else having a little issue when it comes to watching on Xbox? Eventually the player stretches a little bit. It's distracting.


----------



## flugrugger (Feb 5, 2014)

Eulonzo said:


> That's how it looks on everything, though.
> 
> Anyone else having a little issue when it comes to watching on Xbox? Eventually the player stretches a little bit. It's distracting.


That is some weird stuff, I was watching Legends of Wrestling and the screen got stretched to the right. I rewound and it went back to normal.


----------



## Gandolph The Great (Aug 28, 2013)

Cant access the network at all, PC or PS3, anyone else having problems?

*Http/1.1 Service Unavailable* ?


----------



## FenceMan (Feb 6, 2014)

Gandolph The Great said:


> Cant access the network at all, PC or PS3, anyone else having problems?
> 
> *Http/1.1 Service Unavailable* ?


Yes it appears to be down.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

Gandolph The Great said:


> Cant access the network at all, PC or PS3, anyone else having problems?
> 
> *Http/1.1 Service Unavailable* ?



Looks like it's down everywhere.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Gandolph The Great said:


> Cant access the network at all, PC or PS3, anyone else having problems?
> 
> *Http/1.1 Service Unavailable* ?


I'm getting the same.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah, it's down completely for everyone.


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

"Http/1.1 Service Unavailable"

Second day after the free trial. How convenient


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

murder said:


> "Http/1.1 Service Unavailable"
> 
> Second day after the free trial. How convenient


Wait until Wrestlemania, LOL.


----------



## eskymi (Feb 24, 2014)

Could be an error, or it could be just maintenance on their end. Hard to say.


----------



## Dfvm000 (Jan 19, 2012)

I was thinking I was the only one and that my proxy didn't work anymore. D:

Let's hope they add some new content.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Ehh fuck this, Hola's being a piece of shit lately. I'm going to sign up for Unblock-Us i think, it's like £2.50/month and you get access on all devices. That's pretty damn good.

When the Network hits the UK, it'll be a tenner a month anyway, easy.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

To be fair, it appears that MLB at Bat is down, too, and they're the same guys that put the wwe network infrastructure together. Not sure why one would have anything to do with the other but it seems more than just a coincidence.


----------



## Dfvm000 (Jan 19, 2012)

Sir Digby Chicken Caesar said:


> Ehh fuck this, Hola's being a piece of shit lately. I'm going to sign up for Unblock-Us i think, it's like £2.50/month and you get access on all devices. That's pretty damn good.
> 
> When the Network hits the UK, it'll be a tenner a month anyway, easy.


It's working perfectly for me. (Hola, I mean)


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Dfvm000 said:


> It's working perfectly for me.


It's more the "all devices" that swings it.


----------



## Dfvm000 (Jan 19, 2012)

Sir Digby Chicken Caesar said:


> It's more the "all devices" that swings it.


I know what you mean. It's a cool deal nonetheless! 

Also, Network is up again. Doesn't seem to be any new content.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

It's back up.


----------



## RealManRegal (Dec 11, 2013)

Sir Digby Chicken Caesar said:


> Ehh fuck this, Hola's being a piece of shit lately. I'm going to sign up for Unblock-Us i think, it's like £2.50/month and you get access on all devices. That's pretty damn good.
> 
> When the Network hits the UK, it'll be a tenner a month anyway, easy.


Yeah unblock-us is awesome, well worth the money. Really good support, and if there's any issues they work their asses off to get them sorted quick.

I was already using them to get US Netflix on my Xbox so stoked they support the network too


----------



## mrmichaeldluke (Mar 5, 2014)

For anyone thinking of using an alternitive service to Hola or similar there is currently a FREE option available from Unlocator. It is in beta at the minute so is free right now and anyone can sign up. I've been using it fine for a few days with no problems. Similar set up help to unblock us and something I'll consider keeping when they start to charge $4.95 a month.


----------



## mrmichaeldluke (Mar 5, 2014)

For anyone thinking of using an alternitive service to Hola or similar there is currently a FREE option available from Unlocator. It is in beta at the minute so is free right now and anyone can sign up. I've been using it fine for a few days with no problems. Similar set up help to unblock us and something I'll consider keeping when they start to charge $4.95 a month.


----------



## Linton73 (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm using unlocator too can't fault it at the moment its still in beta but so far on all my devices it works 

the only problem if i use the ipad on a different ip address it asks me to add that ip address i didn't know at first i thought wwe had figured out i was in the uk.

My only other problem is that i'm paying via paypal and wwe network has charged me twice on tues 4th one at 833am another at 834am i contacted paypal and they say its a wwe network problem ive tried to contact billing which i did. They told me they would issue me a refund no sign of that yet and i've since found out my my wwe network sub is being cancelled on the 11th march. I contacted wwe via skype and the service is very poor no offence if anyone works for them on here but everyone i spoke to didn't know what was going on lol. If i can't get wwe to understand the problem i'll just have to continue paying double subs for the wwe 1998 is around 12 pounds and worth it but a pain since i should get it for 999 like you guys.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Dont know why people are paying for a service we can get for free cause the Hola Unblocker plugin works perfectly on my side...


----------



## Linton73 (Aug 24, 2013)

unlocator is free for the time being ! 

i think hola is only for computers i do have hola for my android though and works well i use unlocator on the xbox 360 ipad and iphone.


----------



## mrmichaeldluke (Mar 5, 2014)

hola works for me for everythign BUT WWE netowrk for some reason

Also unlocator allows me to use on different devices such as ipad and apple TV etc.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Necramonium said:


> Dont know why people are paying for a service we can get for free cause the Hola Unblocker plugin works perfectly on my side...


Because Hola doesn't work on my 360, PS3, iPhone etc.

Well worth £2.50/month to be able to do so.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

New Material added
The Recent episodes of WrestleMania Rewind and WWE Countdown
The New Episode of Beyond the Ring
This Week in WWE
WCCW Episode 53


----------



## Dfvm000 (Jan 19, 2012)

I hope they add something everyday.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

Why haven't they added more Raws?


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> Why haven't they added more Raws?


they have 1993 episodes


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> Why haven't they added more Raws?


It does take time to look over all of them and get them ready.

You have to be more patient. They never said every Raw was going to be on the network but if it happens, I highly doubt it will be in the first few months of the network.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Also it's weird that some PPVS look marvelously cut while others have sloppy cuts.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Lazyking said:


> It does take time to look over all of them and get them ready.
> 
> You have to be more patient. They never said every Raw was going to be on the network but if it happens, I highly doubt it will be in the first few months of the network.


Also this ^ not all the RAWS are going to be within the first month.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

> Whats the best WCW ppvs to watch?


Starrcade 1995

- Vic


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Gotta say 1994 in WWE was the year of Owen Hart.
Royal Rumble 1994-He turns on his brother
WrestleMania 10-Steals the show with his brother
King of The Ring-Becomes King of the Ring
Summerslam 1994-Has an epic WWE Championship Match with his brother inside the steel cage
Survivor Series 1994-Screws his Brother out of the WWE Championship


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

360 version still doesn't have wcw and ecw ppvs. Anybody know when this will be fixed?


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

thegreatone15 said:


> 360 version still doesn't have wcw and ecw ppvs. Anybody know when this will be fixed?


No official word but hey are behind the 8 ball and prob take a few weeks to catch up with everyone else.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

thegreatone15 said:


> 360 version still doesn't have wcw and ecw ppvs. Anybody know when this will be fixed?


Why dont you visit @AskWWENetwork on twitter and tell them about it.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

For some reason i can't get on the network, also WWE.com itself is down, maintenance?


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Works fine for me.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Lazyking said:


> Works fine for me.


Me 2


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Working again, hope these weird quarks that show up are fixed when WM comes around.


----------



## KPnDC (Mar 6, 2007)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Does anyone know if they announced the next WM rewind? Tonight they aired Hogan-Andre.



The next is WM14 HBK-Austin


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

Apparently you can still sign up for a free trial week?


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

BrownianMotion said:


> Apparently you can still sign up for a free trial week?


I noticed they are still advertising a free trial as well, either they r gonna do this for a few weeks to try get more people creating an account idk.


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

Does somebody know the name of the WWE Countdown theme song? It's really catchy.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> Gotta say 1994 in WWE was the year of Owen Hart.
> Royal Rumble 1994-He turns on his brother
> WrestleMania 10-Steals the show with his brother
> King of The Ring-Becomes King of the Ring
> ...


I kicked your LEG


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> Gotta say 1994 in WWE was the year of Owen Hart.
> Royal Rumble 1994-He turns on his brother
> WrestleMania 10-Steals the show with his brother
> King of The Ring-Becomes King of the Ring
> ...


Since the network began I'm working my way through WWF/E from the very first RAW in '93 and am looking forward to getting to relive the Owen/Bret rivalry (and subsequent rise of Owen Hart).


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Yea watching old school live, and whoever the announcer was said there was a lot of orientals in the crowd tonite, I laughed U won't hear stuff like that these days .


----------



## Rockcop2 (Jan 29, 2014)

Contemplating cutting cable and just using Netflix n WWE network. I know they don't post raw until 30 days after air date but has there been talk of changing this? Not even live stream but next day replay maybe? I'm trying to figure out how to watch raw without cable on my big screen.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

lol sd kicked out at 2 and a half.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

shutupchico said:


> lol sd kicked out at 2 and a half.


Missed it wife was talking I was wondering what happend


----------



## Vampyx (Mar 6, 2014)

Anyone else know of the 360 app still not working ? There are no archived wcw or Ecw ppvs. Also the big 4 wwe ppvs only show the most recent ones in the archive and nothing from the past . Hopefully they are aware of this issue


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Vampyx said:


> Anyone else know of the 360 app still not working ? There are no archived wcw or Ecw ppvs. Also the big 4 wwe ppvs only show the most recent ones in the archive and nothing from the past . Hopefully they are aware of this issue


Earlier it was workin, the library is behind everything else right now because of the original issues. I assume might take a few weeks to get it caught up.


----------



## Vampyx (Mar 6, 2014)

Tokyo4Life said:


> Earlier it was workin, the library is behind everything else right now because of the original issues. I assume might take a few weeks to get it caught up.


Thanks. Just was wondering because the ps3 one and the mobile device apps I have work 100%. I was wondering for a friend who's only way of watching this is on the 360. Hope they fix this .


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

They're airing the Raw where Vince/Shane bought WCW right now. They kept the XFL commercials in lol.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Starting to run like shit again


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

According to ewrestlingnews.com, they're already considering raising the price to $11.99. I have a feeling we will see the price increase a handful of times. I'll cancel if it happens most likely.


----------



## Gandolph The Great (Aug 28, 2013)

According to a recent survey that has been sent out to fans, WWE is already contemplating raising the price of their Network to $11.99 per month. Among a number of different topics addressed in the survey, it was asked if fans would still subscribe to the WWE Network at $11.99 per month.

Woops didn't see above post, my bad.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

The truth about the WWE Network in one video






:lmao :lmao


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Man I don't know why I can't watch anything on my PS3 and I can't watch any WWE/F ppvs on my PC. It's frustrating me a lot.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

Raising the price after one week seems very dumb.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Phillies3:16 said:


> According to ewrestlingnews.com, they're already considering raising the price to $11.99. I have a feeling we will see the price increase a handful of times. I'll cancel if it happens most likely.


Well also according to a survey they looking at making a Tuesday night wrestling show in other words survey are just that surveys to see if there is an interest in something.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

cmiller4642 said:


> I kicked your LEG


Yes not even the best Wrestlers are without botches.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

The raw where Vince bought WCW, why is his end segment with Shane cut from the show on the network?

Edit

I would pay $15 for the network but it would have to have pretty much everything in the library and run perfectly. I think all these online streaming services will get greedy esp. if Cable totally falls apart.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Lazyking said:


> The raw where Vince bought WCW, why is his end segment with Shane cut from the show on the network?
> 
> Edit
> 
> I would pay $15 for the network but it would have to have pretty much everything in the library and run perfectly. I think all these online streaming services will get greedy esp. if Cable totally falls apart.


That segment never happened at the end of Raw. It happened in the middle of Raw which was at the end of Nitro.

Nitro was back to 2 hours, running from 8-10, while Raw was 9-11

BTW I'm watching right now, it's not cut, go to 30:30.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

JC00 said:


> That segment never happened at the end of Raw. It happened in the middle of Raw which was at the end of Nitro.
> 
> Nitro was back to 2 hours, running from 8-10, while Raw was 9-11
> 
> BTW I'm watching right now, it's not cut, go to 30:30.


oh okay.. I forgot and everytime I see it, the copyright comes up lol.


----------



## coldarmy20 (May 21, 2006)

Phillies3:16 said:


> According to ewrestlingnews.com, they're already considering raising the price to $11.99. I have a feeling we will see the price increase a handful of times. I'll cancel if it happens most likely.



Well that wouldnt be for some time. The 9.99/m was a six month commitment so they couldnt raise the price until after that yeah? $11.99 wouldnt be bad either though, only 2 more bucks a month.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

coldarmy20 said:


> Well that wouldnt be for some time. The 9.99/m was a six month commitment so they couldnt raise the price until after that yeah? $11.99 wouldnt be bad either though, only 2 more bucks a month.


Yes, they probably could get sued for changing the terms before a commitment was up.

I don't see a price hike for at least 2 years.


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

I guess the network is incompatible with Chrome; I went back to firefox and it's working there but on Chrome it's ye olde "Media error". 

By the way their online chat help room is useless. They asked for my chrome and flash player versions to check updates and then went "call the phone number, we can't help you" etc. But that's probably the first time I've ever tried one of those things so I'd imagine most are like that.


----------



## RealManRegal (Dec 11, 2013)

dougnums said:


> I guess the network is incompatible with Chrome; I went back to firefox and it's working there but on Chrome it's ye olde "Media error".
> 
> By the way their online chat help room is useless. They asked for my chrome and flash player versions to check updates and then went "call the phone number, we can't help you" etc. But that's probably the first time I've ever tried one of those things so I'd imagine most are like that.


Works fine in Chrome for me and has since day one. 'Media error' is often if you're trying to watch from outside of the US (without a DNS/VPN service) or don't have an active paid subscription. Does it work in other browsers?


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

RealManRegal said:


> Works fine in Chrome for me and has since day one. 'Media error' is often if you're trying to watch from outside of the US (without a DNS/VPN service) or don't have an active paid subscription. Does it work in other browsers?


It sure does. I'm watching royal rumble 2002 right now using firefox. If I try to use Chrome it just errors. Weirdest thing ever


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

How's everyone doing when it comes to using it on Xbox?

I'm playing a game right now, so I can't go on it at the moment.


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

dougnums said:


> I guess the network is incompatible with Chrome; I went back to firefox and it's working there but on Chrome it's ye olde "Media error".


The problem with Chrome is with Chrome's pre-installed Adobe Flash Player. You have to download the Flash Player separately and deactivate the one from Chrome and it'll work. 

Still, works a lot better with Firefox.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

dougnums said:


> It sure does. I'm watching royal rumble 2002 right now using firefox. If I try to use Chrome it just errors. Weirdest thing ever



I've gotten the spinning wheel every day on Chrome since day one. I've disabled my popup blockers (don't know why, just a "what the hell" kind of thing), I've disabled pepperflash, enabled it, cleared the cache out, basically anything I could think of and it just will not run. Even today. Nothing. Not that I care that I have to use firefox, it's just weird to me how it's only Chrome with the issue.

As far as that price hike goes, there's absolutely no doubt one is coming but it won't be anytime soon. Certainly not until well after the rollout in other countries. And if it brings even more content or a way to stream Raws and Smackdowns on it live? Maybe a live house show on a Saturday every now and then? Two bucks? I'm in!


----------



## RealManRegal (Dec 11, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> How's everyone doing when it comes to using it on Xbox?
> 
> I'm playing a game right now, so I can't go on it at the moment.


Fine for me - live streaming was fine for the majority of time, few patches of buffering and one brief spell of skipping 10 seconds ahead after minute or so.

VOD was flawless, though they have a lot of content missing (no ECW/WCW PPV's, lots of WWE ones missing)

They've acknowledged it and are working on it apparently


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

RealManRegal said:


> Fine for me - live streaming was fine for the majority of time, few patches of buffering and one brief spell of skipping 10 seconds ahead after minute or so.
> 
> VOD was flawless, though they have a lot of content missing (no ECW/WCW PPV's, lots of WWE ones missing)
> 
> They've acknowledged it and are working on it apparently


Have you had a video stretch glitch like I have?

I'll watch something and eventually the video will stretch a little bit and everything, including the wrestlers will look kinda've bloated. If I encounter it again I'll post a picture of what I mean.

Not the worst issue ever, but it just ruins the mood, ala when it skips 10 seconds ahead.


----------



## eskymi (Feb 24, 2014)

Lucky for me I have had no glitches the last several days. First two or three weren't so good, but growing pains are expected. Lately I have watched using Firefox, Chrome no problem. Used an app on an android tablet, no problems. Watching RR 1994 right now and it's running fine.


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

Eulonzo said:


> Have you had a video stretch glitch like I have?
> 
> I'll watch something and eventually the video will stretch a little bit and everything, including the wrestlers will look kinda've bloated. If I encounter it again I'll post a picture of what I mean.
> 
> Not the worst issue ever, but it just ruins the mood, ala when it skips 10 seconds ahead.


Yes, it does this for me at times when I try and fast forward a video. The screen will just go to the right side and it doesn't show it fully. It has stops while im watching something here and there, it doesn't do it much and it doesn't stay froze so hopefully it gets better over time. I'm also missing wcw and ecws ppvs as well as a few wwe ppvs.


----------



## theyocarea (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm still giving it time but I'm not happy with my Xbox streams. I get the stretching thing sometimes, sometimes the right part of the video is distorted and I have to stop the video and start it again, thus having to fast forward 2 plus hours. It's glitchy at times, and it froze up completely once and I had to turn off the Xbox. Using my PC with HDMI is not my prefered preference but at this moment it's a lot better than Xbox, at least for me it is.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Anyone from Canada got to get the Network working with an US adress?


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

They seem aware of the rest of the issues. Someone brought up to them the framerate issue on the PS3 where at times it looks film-like instead of live (like it's running at about 25-28 fps instead of 30). They seemed to be aware of that as well. 

It's getting a lot better. Definitely leaps and bounds above last week.


----------



## TheFan06 (Oct 16, 2013)

anyone experiencing some lag on the xbox 360 live stream?


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

TheFan06 said:


> anyone experiencing some lag on the xbox 360 live stream?


Yea xbox is having first week issues, it will be a few weeks behind everything else, prob for a few weeks.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Does anyone know when The Monday Night War will be premiering?


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Makaveli said:


> Does anyone know when The Monday Night War will be premiering?


Summer.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

In the "Coming Soon" portion for 2014 on the network website:

WWE Tribute to the Troops 2014
The Monday Night War
WWE Total Divas
WWE Rivalries
Clash of the Champions
Saturday Morning Slam
Rock 'N' Wresting
Saturday Night's Main Event (at least that's what it appears to be, part of it cuts off)
WCW Nitro
Vault Specials


----------



## eskymi (Feb 24, 2014)

YouThinkUKnowMe said:


> In the "Coming Soon" portion for 2014 on the network website:
> 
> WWE Tribute to the Troops 2014
> The Monday Night War
> ...


What is the link or where do you see this? I can't find it.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

anyone seen the Justin Gabriel beyond the ring where him and a load of other wrestlers go to shark diving in south africa? I only saw a clip, anyone know when it fully airs?


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> Anyone from Canada got to get the Network working with an US adress?


Yeah, I signed up for the free trial using Hola add-in for Firefox and a US address and it worked for me.


----------



## RealManRegal (Dec 11, 2013)

A week and a half on I'm a bit surprised by how little extra content has been added since launch, and they already seem to be falling behind - i.e. Raw episodes are meant to be added 30 days after airing yet we've not had any added since the Jan 20th one; content shown on the network is supposed to be available on demand yet the Raw from July 2001 where Vince bought WCW still isn't available despite being shown numerous times on the live stream.

I get that they've had technical issues but you would expect them to have made more progress than they have, and if they were intentionally holding content back you'd think they'd add some of that ahead of schedule to keep people sweet.

Of course I've not watched all of the PPV's (planning to hit them hard once they get the VOD library updated on Xbox) but the Network was supposed to be so much more than just a PPV archive and so far it's just been thoroughly underwhelming.

Really hoping it improves, quick.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

RealManRegal said:


> A week and a half on I'm a bit surprised by how little extra content has been added since launch, and they already seem to be falling behind - i.e. Raw episodes are meant to be added 30 days after airing yet we've not had any added since the Jan 20th one; content shown on the network is supposed to be available on demand yet the Raw from July 2001 where Vince bought WCW still isn't available despite being shown numerous times on the live stream.
> 
> I get that they've had technical issues but you would expect them to have made more progress than they have, and if they were intentionally holding content back you'd think they'd add some of that ahead of schedule to keep people sweet.
> 
> ...


They're probably just going to phase stuff in as time goes on. Maybe on a weekly basis. I already have seen added content and I've only be subscribed since Sunday.


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

Any other PS3 users having buffering issues today? I haven't had any issues since the 2nd day of release but for some reason the buffering today is almost as bad as the first couple of days.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

RealManRegal said:


> A week and a half on I'm a bit surprised by how little extra content has been added since launch, and they already seem to be falling behind - i.e. Raw episodes are meant to be added 30 days after airing yet we've not had any added since the Jan 20th one; content shown on the network is supposed to be available on demand yet the Raw from July 2001 where Vince bought WCW still isn't available despite being shown numerous times on the live stream.
> 
> I get that they've had technical issues but you would expect them to have made more progress than they have, and if they were intentionally holding content back you'd think they'd add some of that ahead of schedule to keep people sweet.
> 
> ...




The idea was to not put everything up on demand at launch because of the free week. They wanted to give everyone a sample and not the whole thing at once. Everything would start going up in earnest after the freebie was over. Technically, that would make it this coming Monday since last Monday was supposed to be the last day you could sign up for the free week.

It looks like a tease. A smattering of older Raws, just those two Smackdowns, a few of those Legends shows. No Nitro. And you know it's all going up at some point.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

WWETopTen said:


> Any other PS3 users having buffering issues today? I haven't had any issues since the 2nd day of release but for some reason the buffering today is almost as bad as the first couple of days.


It's not only you it seems to be hitting me as well as stuff plays and peters out.


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> It's not only you it seems to be hitting me as well as stuff plays and peters out.


Gotcha. Yeah, that's exactly what it's doing.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

WWETopTen said:


> Gotcha. Yeah, that's exactly what it's doing.


where it lags 10 to 15 seconds in plays for a lil bit and then dies out.


----------



## eskymi (Feb 24, 2014)

It would be interesting to know the specifics when someone complains.

I live in US, use a PC and use Chrome and Firefox and have had no problems since day 3...last Wednesday. 

I wonder when someone has problem, where are they? If in US ok, if not maybe that is your issue. What are you using to watch, maybe that is the problem.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Can anyone fill me in on the Best of Raw that aired today? It's the one before Wrestlemania 17 and after looking through twitter, it seems like they did include Benoit in it - which I wouldn't have expected.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

eskymi said:


> It would be interesting to know the specifics when someone complains.
> 
> I live in US, use a PC and use Chrome and Firefox and have had no problems since day 3...last Wednesday.
> 
> I wonder when someone has problem, where are they? If in US ok, if not maybe that is your issue. What are you using to watch, maybe that is the problem.


I live in the US, I'm using my Iphone and PS3 but the PS3 verison seems to lag and freeze a-lot as well as certain seemingly get taken down from the network for no reason.


----------



## eskymi (Feb 24, 2014)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> I live in the US, I'm using my Iphone and PS3 but the PS3 verison seems to lag and freeze a-lot as well as certain seemingly get taken down from the network for no reason.


Seems like PS3 and Xbox versions are having troubles. Best luck I had was PC, but second was my android tablet. Have not tried anything else, so lucky in that it's been working so well.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

eskymi said:


> It would be interesting to know the specifics when someone complains.
> 
> I live in US, use a PC and use Chrome and Firefox and have had no problems since day 3...last Wednesday.
> 
> I wonder when someone has problem, where are they? If in US ok, if not maybe that is your issue. What are you using to watch, maybe that is the problem.



I'm in the US and my only remaining issue is just playing it on Chrome. Works wonderfully in Firefox but it just pisses on Chrome. 

There's the little framerate thing on the PS3 where it looks like it's running at about 25-28 fps instead of 30. It renders the image a little more film-like instead of live. That's not at all a dealbreaker but from what I understand they're aware of it.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

RealManRegal said:


> A week and a half on I'm a bit surprised by how little extra content has been added since launch, and they already seem to be falling behind - i.e. Raw episodes are meant to be added 30 days after airing yet we've not had any added since the Jan 20th one; content shown on the network is supposed to be available on demand yet the Raw from July 2001 where Vince bought WCW still isn't available despite being shown numerous times on the live stream.
> 
> I get that they've had technical issues but you would expect them to have made more progress than they have, and if they were intentionally holding content back you'd think they'd add some of that ahead of schedule to keep people sweet.
> 
> ...


I can deal with them slowly adding stuff, but not if like during a PPV it stops working, whats more important now, performance or what they have to offer?


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Choke2Death said:


> Can anyone fill me in on the Best of Raw that aired today? It's the one before Wrestlemania 17 and after looking through twitter, it seems like they did include Benoit in it - which I wouldn't have expected.


Coolest thing about it was they included all the TV spots telling you to order Wrestlemania 17 on PPV. Benoit was fully included in the show.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

I saw this on someone's blog:



> *When the WWE started promoting the Network, it was advertised that people with Samsung Smart TV’s would be able to stream directly to the TV. Now, the WWE app has completely vanished from my TV! What happened? Did an issue develop between WWE and Samsung?*
> 
> According to WWE, select Smart TVs will begin carrying the WWE Network this summer. I wasn’t aware the App was ever available on Smart TVs, however, that’s been the plan since the initial announcement. You can easily hook-up WWE Network to your television from a desktop, laptop or iPad by using an adapter and HDMI cable. I work from an iMac Pro and I bought an adapter and HDMI cable and plugin to the television in my office for live shows. It works great and is very simple. The only issue I have is I got paranoid about not having a long enough HDMI cable so I bought a 20′ one and it’s entirely too long.


Question - What type of adapter do you need to connect the HDMI cable to a HDTV? I thought all you needed was the cable. 

Please someone answer.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

The Hardcore Show said:


> Coolest thing about it was they included all the TV spots telling you to order Wrestlemania 17 on PPV. Benoit was fully included in the show.


Great to hear, specially since the Benoit/Angle segment was edited out of the Raw 20th Anniversary DVD. I expected them to just ignore the periods when he was on Raw or SD for the "Best of" show but it seems to not be the case.

There has been near nonexistent criticism in regards to his inclusion so I can see them cutting even more loose as time goes on.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can someone give me the list of ppvs in order past king of the ring 2002 that has Lesnar on them? I'm wanting to watch each ppv Lesnar was in past KOTR 2002 in order.


----------



## HollywoodHoganNWO (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm really hoping they put on every WCW Nitro / RAW from 1997 to 2000. I'd love to watch those classic episodes again


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Can someone give me the list of ppvs in order past king of the ring 2002 that has Lesnar on them? I'm wanting to watch each ppv Lesnar was in past KOTR 2002 in order.


Vengeance (2002)
SummerSlam (2002)
Unforgiven (2002)
No Mercy (2002)
Rebellion (2002)
Survivor Series (2002)
Royal Rumble (2003)
No Way Out (2003)
WrestleMania XIX
Backlash (2003)
Judgment Day (2003)
Vengeance (2003)
SummerSlam (2003)
No Mercy (2003)
Survivor Series (2003)
Royal Rumble (2004)
No Way Out (2004)
WrestleMania XX
Extreme Rules (2012)
SummerSlam (2012)
WrestleMania 29
Extreme Rules (2013)
SummerSlam (2013)
Royal Rumble (2014)


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: Sorry for this post*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> $10 a month, for 6 months.


You can't beat that price. What thats a couple cups of Coffee. Not bad.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

You know something that I wish would make a full time comeback is the King of the Ring Tournament it would be another way to build new stars besides using the Royal Rumble and Money in the Bank.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

Trying to watch Wrestlemania 20, but this just happens:








Happens with some Wrestlemania's, but not all. Anyone else having this problem?
EDIT: Opening a new window seemed to fix it.


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

SixthDestiny said:


> Trying to watch Wrestlemania 20, but this just happens:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same thing happened to me when I tried to watch the 1992 Royal Rumble


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

WWE Network Iphone app seems to work haven't check PS3 verison yet.


----------



## Dfvm000 (Jan 19, 2012)

Is the Network slow as hell for anyone else?

Also, I'm getting the same error as you guys (choosing on Demand and going to the live stream.) :/


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Sports_Entertained said:


> Vengeance (2002)
> SummerSlam (2002)
> Unforgiven (2002)
> No Mercy (2002)
> ...


Thanks so much man! Really appreciate it.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Thanks so much man! Really appreciate it.


Sure, no problem. ositivity


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Dfvm000 said:


> Is the Network slow as hell for anyone else?
> 
> Also, I'm getting the same error as you guys (choosing on Demand and going to the live stream.) :/


Been extremely slow today and/or unreachable, only just now i could get it playing...


----------



## RealManRegal (Dec 11, 2013)

Watching the WCW purchase episode of Raw on the live stream, and god damn I'd forgotten just how dog-shit terrible "X-Factor" were!


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Rofl, watching Tensai as Albert accompanying X-Pac to the ring....


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Im kind of glad that the WWE Network is not available in the UK yet since I know for a fact I will be on it all day everyday. Normal outside life will become non existence lol


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

Cant even watch a regular episode of nxt without issues lag freezes rewinds quality diminishing


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Lol, just saw a Outside The Ring segment of Brodus Clay recording a commercial for Brawling Buddies, where he had to break through a wall, the first take he fell and pulled a Shockmaster.... :lmao

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UslVVpeNoOI:D:


----------



## Gandolph The Great (Aug 28, 2013)

iamloco724 said:


> Cant even watch a regular episode of nxt without issues lag freezes rewinds quality diminishing


Same thing happened to me today, Normally plays fine, maybe somethings up with there server today, other people have said its slow today also


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Anyone know if I can share it with another person like Netflix? Or will it fuck everything up if I sign in from a different IP.

And where are all the old Raw and Smackdown episodes? Why are there only PPV's and recent shows?


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

My free week was suppose to expire on March 6 but I still have access to the network.


----------



## theyocarea (Jun 12, 2009)

Jmacz said:


> Anyone know if I can share it with another person like Netflix? Or will it fuck everything up if I sign in from a different IP.
> 
> And where are all the old Raw and Smackdown episodes? Why are there only PPV's and recent shows?


nah, you should be all good, I've had it on two laptops at once and also on a laptop and ps3 all at the same time with no issues


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

So I got curious and decided to test the censorship a bit. They leave in Booker's we comin for you and Vince's keep it up, but they cut out Mickie's finger lick and botched finish from WM22.

Also noticed they censor any wwf utterances via commentary on certain ppvs. Royal Rumble and Survivor Series 98 being examples.

Kinda disappointed since everythings supposed to be "uncensored" and "unedited"


----------



## BallsBalogna (Dec 16, 2013)

BrownianMotion said:


> My free week was suppose to expire on March 6 but I still have access to the network.


Check your card or your paypal, they've most likely charged you.

I set up a paypal account for this. I put in $10. They took $9.99 out, then the following week, tonight at midnight, they attempted to take out another $9.99 without putting the the last $9.99 back and cut off my service. I've tried calling but obviously they don't answer after a certain time. That's pretty shady if you ask me. Granted it's only $9.99 but to me that gives the indication that they are trying to sneak out extra money. I have nothing pending that they have tried to shoot back the initial "test" $9.99 for the free week.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

thegreatone15 said:


> Yes, it does this for me at times when I try and fast forward a video. The screen will just go to the right side and it doesn't show it fully. It has stops while im watching something here and there, it doesn't do it much and it doesn't stay froze so hopefully it gets better over time. I'm also missing wcw and ecws ppvs as well as a few wwe ppvs.





theyocarea said:


> I'm still giving it time but I'm not happy with my Xbox streams. I get the stretching thing sometimes, sometimes the right part of the video is distorted and I have to stop the video and start it again, thus having to fast forward 2 plus hours. It's glitchy at times, and it froze up completely once and I had to turn off the Xbox. Using my PC with HDMI is not my prefered preference but at this moment it's a lot better than Xbox, at least for me it is.


Same here.

I still think it's good, but the stretching glitch is a huge turn off. But I know they'll fix it. Plus I used it on my computer and had absolutely no issues, no freezing, no skipping glitches, etc, so I think I can wait.


----------



## L-E-S-S-T-H-A-N (Feb 3, 2014)

So how do you get this on your TV without having an X Box or Playstation?


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

L-E-S-S-T-H-A-N said:


> So how do you get this on your TV without having an X Box or Playstation?


Use Apple TV or a Roku Device or wait until the App is released for Samsung Smart TVs in the Summer.


----------



## flugrugger (Feb 5, 2014)

Did anyone else watch NXT on the network Stream and get random parts of matches missing? It happened early in the show and then twice during the Sami Zayn Match. It really takes you out of the match, it seemed almost like an editing issue and not the stream.


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

L-E-S-S-T-H-A-N said:


> So how do you get this on your TV without having an X Box or Playstation?


You could use a laptop/PC to conenct to your tv via HDMI or VGA if compatible?


I hook the laptop up to my TV via HDMI and it works a treat. It basically just turns your TV into a monitor


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

BrownianMotion said:


> My free week was suppose to expire on March 6 but I still have access to the network.


Did you cancel it on your own? Because that free week was to turn into a subscription unless you canceled it on your end first.


----------



## Linton73 (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm behind you guys this is my first real day of the wwe network i've watched bits but not a huge amount.
The Beyond the matt with michaels and hart was really good i hope they do more ! 
catching up with main event then onto nxt.

I can see the wwe network being my channel of choice over the next few weeks then i'll dip in and out like i do with amazon and netflix. really enjoying it so far.


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

YouThinkUKnowMe said:


> Did you cancel it on your own? Because that free week was to turn into a subscription unless you canceled it on your end first.


I canceled it a few hours after I signed up for the free week. It even says so on the billing information section. They said I would still get full access for the full week after I canceled but I am surprised I still have access after the week ended. On my PayPal it still says that $9.99 is pending. So they haven't claimed their payment nor have I been charged for a paid subscription.


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

BallsBalogna said:


> Check your card or your paypal, they've most likely charged you.
> 
> I set up a paypal account for this. I put in $10. They took $9.99 out, then the following week, tonight at midnight, they attempted to take out another $9.99 without putting the the last $9.99 back and cut off my service. I've tried calling but obviously they don't answer after a certain time. That's pretty shady if you ask me. Granted it's only $9.99 but to me that gives the indication that they are trying to sneak out extra money. I have nothing pending that they have tried to shoot back the initial "test" $9.99 for the free week.


The $9.99 is still pending. I just checked my paypay and there are no other charges. Weird.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

BrownianMotion said:


> My free week was suppose to expire on March 6 but I still have access to the network.


Did you cancel it on your own? Because that free week was to turn into a subscription unless you canceled it on your end first.


----------



## 189558 (Aug 18, 2009)

WWETopTen said:


> Any other PS3 users having buffering issues today? I haven't had any issues since the 2nd day of release but for some reason the buffering today is almost as bad as the first couple of days.


The Live Stream seems to be working alright for me. Watched the Best of Raw and NXT last night with very little problems. However, On Demand still wants to play for about 15 seconds, then pause for x amount of time and play for another 15 seconds.


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

YouThinkUKnowMe said:


> Did you cancel it on your own? Because that free week was to turn into a subscription unless you canceled it on your end first.


Yes I canceled on my own on the WWE Network site.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Well finally got it here in the UK, easier than I thought it'd be, I'm not a wiz at unblocking stuff but I just used a random address and downloaded a VPN and BAM! I finally get to watch some good ol WCW. It can be a bit laggy and the quality slips but the content is insanely awesome.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Are the wcw and ecw ppvs not available on the 360 yet? Cause i cant find them


----------



## RealManRegal (Dec 11, 2013)

Taroostyles said:


> Are the wcw and ecw ppvs not available on the 360 yet? Cause i cant find them


WCW/ECW and quite a lot of WWE PPV's are missing on 360. They've acknowledged it and said they're sorting it


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Ichabod Crane said:


> Well finally got it here in the UK, easier than I thought it'd be, I'm not a wiz at unblocking stuff but I just used a random address and downloaded a VPN and BAM! I finally get to watch some good ol WCW. It can be a bit laggy and the quality slips but the content is insanely awesome.


Same here, watched Spring Stampede 1999 yesterday, a very good PPV in a terrible WCW year...


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

According to AskWWE the shows disappearing is a technical issue and not intentional. Some shows can be accessed if you know the link. For example Hardcore TV #27 is not showing up for me on the interface, however I can access it here network.wwe.com/video/v31298119. Same with #37 network.wwe.com/video/v31291081.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

What happens if the network craps out during WM and nobody gets to watch? will they offer refunds?

Also I was wondering what other cable networks will carry WM because comcast and dish dropped WWE right?
If the network pulls like 500k people does that mean WM will fail hard?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> What happens if the network craps out during WM and nobody gets to watch? will they offer refunds?
> 
> Also I was wondering what other cable networks will carry WM because comcast and dish dropped WWE right?
> If the network pulls like 500k people does that mean WM will fail hard?


every main PPV provider except Dish Network (for now) is airing WM XXX


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Interesting logo modification. Usually it's just the WW logo when showing the old school logo,but on WWEs website,they've changed it: (if you don't believe me,you can view the link this pic came from)


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

JY57 said:


> every main PPV provider except Dish Network (for now) is airing WM XXX


Good to know thanks. I think i will just order the ppv from comcast. I don't have faith the network will stay up.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Playing right now on The WWE Network!

- Vic


----------



## Matthew Incredible (Mar 3, 2014)

The WWE Network on the PS3 seems to stop and start alot when playing video content, especially when you skip ahead to a match. It seems that it will start playing for 5-10 seconds and then stop for 5-10 seconds. NXT played great for me last week (for the most part), but started and stopped a lot this time. I wondered if it might be my internet connection, but the Network runs great on my Kindle Fire HD and on my computer. Hopefully, they have these things fixed by Wrestlemania. 

That being said, has anybody else noticed the same thing on PS3?


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Asked before I'll ask again because it's bothering me?

Where are all the old Raw's and Smackdowns? I wanted to start watching from the start of the AE, and the whole CM Punk and Jeff Hardy feud but those episodes don't seem to exist on the network


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

Jmacz said:


> Asked before I'll ask again because it's bothering me?
> 
> Where are all the old Raw's and Smackdowns? I wanted to start watching from the start of the AE, and the whole CM Punk and Jeff Hardy feud but those episodes don't seem to exist on the network


They are wisely not putting that up all at once. They need something to keep viewers who have a short attention span, and bounce away after the shiny new object wears off.

Theoretically, the promise of monthly PPVs for a cheap price should be enough, but some people don't care about that.


Now could someone please answer this question?


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Its slow as ass again today and barely working.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

LilOlMe said:


> They are wisely not putting that up all at once. They need something to keep viewers who have a short attention span, and bounce away after the shiny new object wears off.
> 
> Theoretically, the promise of monthly PPVs for a cheap price should be enough, but some people don't care about that.
> 
> ...



That is so stupid, I may need to cancel this before my week trial ends, that was the only real reason I bought it.

Looks like ill be starting where I left off on WW.com then, I'll just have to hope they put the 09-10 Smackdowns up soon, wishful thinking though.

That and the fact that the edited down NXT Arrival Replay so much it's been a bad first day for being a Network owner.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm in the UK and been using the Network since last week. First few days was fine, but since then videos will barely load or play. Driving me insane. Is it their issue or maybe the VPN I'm using?


----------



## thephen0m (Feb 27, 2014)

It's been working great on my brand new beautiful Roku 2 for the past couple of days. I'm in the U.S. (Chicagoland) though.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

admiremyclone said:


> I'm in the UK and been using the Network since last week. First few days was fine, but since then videos will barely load or play. Driving me insane. Is it their issue or maybe the VPN I'm using?


Its really the Network, at one moment it will work perfectly, than it will not work at all.


----------



## epbbi (Feb 24, 2014)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> What happens if the network craps out during WM and nobody gets to watch? will they offer refunds?


Why would they when you could just watch the archived show a few hours later? What kind of refund would you expect anyway? If you prorate it based on how much other content is available, not being able to watch WrestleMania live might be worth 50 cents.


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

Jmacz said:


> Asked before I'll ask again because it's bothering me?
> 
> Where are all the old Raw's and Smackdowns? I wanted to start watching from the start of the AE, and the whole CM Punk and Jeff Hardy feud but those episodes don't seem to exist on the network



According to AskWWE the shows disappearing is a technical issue and not intentional. Some shows can be accessed if you know the link. For example Hardcore TV #27 is not showing up for me on the interface, however I can access it here network.wwe.com/video/v31298119. Same with #37 network.wwe.com/video/v31291081. 



I used this archive to find those links. www.reddit.com/r/wwenetwork/wiki/wwe_network_shows, however some of the links don't work.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

I think people here know Unblock-us.com? There is a free service out there as well, well free, it's still in beta right now but free! All you gotta do is change your DNS settings and done! No extra software to install and such: https://unlocator.com

I will be using this until it goes out of beta and i have to pay for it. Than i will switch back to the Hola plugin again.


----------



## Mick_Vick (Jun 28, 2011)

Could anyone Please Help with the xbox 360 app.I have the network working fine on laptop, I can stream american Netflix with my DNS settings On the xbox No problem,but when it comes to the wwe app i cannot get anything to work apart from what is "On Now" nothing else gives me the option to play from beginning. anyone else have this problem/Solution?


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

I wonder how long before Comcrap starts to fuck with the connectivity until they somehow make a deal with WWE.


----------



## TNPunk (Jun 8, 2013)

Been watching the ECW hardcore TV, man I wish there was a show like that today.


----------



## Sathman (Mar 8, 2014)

I am wondering (this has may have already been answered) if the WWE Network will every put WCW Nitro on the network?

Also, how often will they update the content?


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Jmacz said:


> Asked before I'll ask again because it's bothering me?
> 
> Where are all the old Raw's and Smackdowns? I wanted to start watching from the start of the AE, and the whole CM Punk and Jeff Hardy feud but those episodes don't seem to exist on the network


Why do people keep asking this? It was never, EVER said that ALL past episodes of Raw and Smackdown would be on the network at launch. Everything they said would be on demand at launch is there, which are the WWE/WCW/ECW PPV's.
With that, they did say that more content will be added on a regular basis, so give it time.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Mick_Vick said:


> Could anyone Please Help with the xbox 360 app.I have the network working fine on laptop, I can stream american Netflix with my DNS settings On the xbox No problem,but when it comes to the wwe app i cannot get anything to work apart from what is "On Now" nothing else gives me the option to play from beginning. anyone else have this problem/Solution?


Try and use what i did here: 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/31141186-post5751.html


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

I hope they put up some 95-96 ECW soon.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

Well people love old Raws and wanna see them instead of the 2012-2014 episodes. I wanna see the Austin Era on Raw again.


----------



## KPnDC (Mar 6, 2007)

Just noticed these in app purchase options. I'm guessing maybe they're here for people that don't subscribe to the Network but can still purchase the ppv. 




Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Wow, I am watching the episode of RAW where Vince announced he owns WCW and Benoit is actually on this episode. That's not the weird part though. The weird part is that he cut a promo on Kurt Angle challenging him to a match at Wrestlemania. I don't ever remember Benoit talking that much back in the day (back when he was on smackdown), so when I heard his voice I was just kinda like...wow.


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

Jim Ross, Bobby Heenan and Randy Savage talking about Hogan's eye injury at WrestleMania IX is hilarious.

Jim Ross: someone really did a number on him

Heenan: Someone could of dropped a blade on his face, shower door could of wacked him in the chops

Savage: Those are things that didn't happen


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

I imagine this has already been asked, but I just checked my online banking and WWE has charged me twice for the Network. Bastards, lol. If I shoot them an email can I trust them to sort it?


----------



## KPnDC (Mar 6, 2007)

admiremyclone said:


> I imagine this has already been asked, but I just checked my online banking and WWE has charged me twice for the Network. Bastards, lol. If I shoot them an email can I trust them to sort it?



Lol they are getting carried away now. Wow. Is one a pre authorized charged? I'd call my bank first to see if they could clear one up. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

The 360 app really needs some work, it sucks if you wanna watch a certain match and have to fast forward to get to it. Also the quality is lacking compared to when I watch it on my iPad.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

Sathman said:


> I am wondering (this has may have already been answered) if the WWE Network will every put WCW Nitro on the network?
> 
> Also, how often will they update the content?


Can't say for sure about EVERY Nitro but they're going to start putting them up sometime this year according to their own site.


----------



## WrestlemaniaSilver (Feb 17, 2014)

See Wrestlemania llive!!! Not on the network!

Once in a life time opportunity....!!

Silver travel package cheaper than face value.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301117126894?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## KPnDC (Mar 6, 2007)

What's everyone's favorite show or feature of The WWE Network (TEN as my friends and I call it). Mine is legends of wrestling. Once the WWE realizes that shows like this and a true behind the scenes show similar to what Oprah aired on her network  will fill out a lot of time slots and will be cheaper to produce and more entertaining than anything they can "script", the network will take off.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Are they going to put up any new material soon?


----------



## Dfvm000 (Jan 19, 2012)

Jesus, I can't even get into the network now. It was working fine early in the morning... Now it just seems that everyone and their moms are watching something :/


----------



## KPnDC (Mar 6, 2007)

Honest to GOD, I haven't had any real issues beside the first day when I signed up. I've used it on my jailbroken iPhone 5 (Tmo - I've driven around town while watching it flawlessly), 3rd Gen Apple TV and currently on my 2009 MBP. IDK maybe clean out the cache's on your iPhone if it's jailbroken and definitely on your browser.


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

WG5516 said:


> What's everyone's favorite show or feature of The WWE Network


Wrestlemania Rewind is my favourite, even though I've already seen some of the stuff on the Wrestlemania DVD, it's still a lot of original material. Can't wait til they get to Mania 17 and let Austin and Rock speak about their feud and match. 

Legends of Wrestling is something I've already seen years ago. Hope they'll add some new Roundtables soon because the show is great depending on the topic. 

I've also watched MSG Classics from the early 90's, some cool stuff. Hope to see more of it. I'm also enjoying the Pre and Post shows of Raw and SD, even though it's almost completely scripted.


----------



## Strongwoods (Mar 8, 2014)

Yeah I was wonderin and this is big on my decision on getting the network will inappropriate content be shown like 4 example Divas private areas be shown


----------



## Smitty (Aug 29, 2013)

^^^so you want porn on the WWE network? :lmao 

Thats not going to happen fpalm


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Strongwoods said:


> Yeah I was wonderin and this is big on my decision on getting the network will inappropriate content be shown like 4 example Divas private areas be shown


They edited mickie's match with Trish at Mania, the crotch grab and blurred out the I believe one time tits were revealed.

It's not like they had divas nude lol. all the blood is still in.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

This is something they didnt edit:

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1ddtz6_botchamania-road-tests-wwe-network_sport


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Ok so i got it yesterday and loving it. So much stuff to be seen. I have ONE major problem, IDK what the specific name for it is, but when you pause a video and the little menu shows up yea, its so difficult rewinding/ fast-forwarding and once you live the video it doesnt save the progress


----------



## Strongwoods (Mar 8, 2014)

SMITTY said:


> ^^^so you want porn on the WWE network? :lmao
> 
> Thats not going to happen fpalm


NO im not lookin 2 see that on it! and I get that theres blood got no problems with that I just don't want 2 see inappropriate crap on a product that I believe is suppose 2 be sold 2 all ages! And also btw we got enough of that porn crap floatin round the internet where anybody who can bring up Youtube 4 free


----------



## KPnDC (Mar 6, 2007)

murder said:


> Wrestlemania Rewind is my favourite, even though I've already seen some of the stuff on the Wrestlemania DVD, it's still a lot of original material. Can't wait til they get to Mania 17 and let Austin and Rock speak about their feud and match.
> 
> Legends of Wrestling is something I've already seen years ago. Hope they'll add some new Roundtables soon because the show is great depending on the topic.
> 
> I've also watched MSG Classics from the early 90's, some cool stuff. Hope to see more of it. I'm also enjoying the Pre and Post shows of Raw and SD, even though it's almost completely scripted.


WM Rewind is fantastic. I'm just loving all of these old PPVs. I was watching stuff from 96 & 97 but I really want to watch the RAWs along side them. So I've gone back to 91. I'm watching Tuesday in Texas right now and the interviews between Jake the Snake and Randy Savage are some of the best promo work I've ever seen. I know there was a guy in this thread asking about promos & for those of you that can get the network to work, please watch Tuesday in Texas from 1991. You'll be highly entertained by the interview work. And when they step into the ring, it's storytelling at it's finest.


----------



## RealManRegal (Dec 11, 2013)

Strongwoods said:


> NO im not lookin 2 see that on it! and I get that theres blood got no problems with that I just don't want 2 see inappropriate crap on a product that I believe is suppose 2 be sold 2 all ages! And also btw we got enough of that porn crap floatin round the internet where anybody who can bring up Youtube 4 free


There are parental controls so you can block out all of those gratuitous pussy shots that wrestling is renowned for


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

I have noticed that pausing something (on the PC/laptop), it stops completely after a few minutes, happened to me twice, i went out to walk my dogs, think about 15 minutes, and came back, and the screen is still at where i paused it, but cant continue and the timer is set to 0:00.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Was watching Vengeance (2002) i believe and during the Triple H making his decision about what show to go to segment, HBK came out and said "I was gonna bring my buddy home to the NWO but theres a problem with that, Big Kev is hurt and Vince has basically decided that the NWO no longer exists" Because prior to that ppv the NWO was HBK, Nash, Big Show and X Pac. I don't really remember but did Vince really just erase them without any explanation other than HBK saying they don't exist anymore according to Vince?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Discovered that a few old Smackdown episodes have been posted from the Ruthless Aggression era. Does anyone have the exact amount of episodes from Raw and SD that has been posted? (2000-2005 specifically)


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> Discovered that a few old Smackdown episodes have been posted from the Ruthless Aggression era. Does anyone have the exact amount of episodes from Raw and SD that has been posted? (2000-2005 specifically)


All I see are Smackdown episodes from 1999, and then 2012-2014.

Smackdown 1999 only has 2 episodes up.
Smackdown 2012 & 2013 has every episode, I think.
Smackdown 2014 has two episodes up (January 2 & 23).


RAW 1993 has episodes 2-4; 7-10; 12-13; & 15. Kind of weird how they're missing some of those in the middle. I assume they will be put up, and maybe it's just a glitch.

RAW 1998 has two episodes. One from January and one from September.

RAW 2012-2013 has every episode, I think.

RAW 2014 has 3 episodes up [(Jan 5 - Jan 19).

That's it.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Anyone else not go all the way full screen when they click the full screen button, and just get a bar across the bottom of the screen like this;








Anyone have this and know a fix?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

LilOlMe said:


> All I see are Smackdown episodes from 1999, and then 2012-2014.


Well, here's the link to one Smackdown from 2003 I think: http://network.wwe.com/video/v31370751


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

I don't know if anybody else noticed but for those who wanted to watch the Rumble, it's finally on the network. But it's not on the in-demand libary's home page. At "Year" tab you need to choose 2014 and then you'll finally be able to see the Royal Rumble PPV in your library.

Enjoy.


----------



## RealManRegal (Dec 11, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> Well, here's the link to one Smackdown from 2003 I think: http://network.wwe.com/video/v31370751


Seems like there's a few episodes of Raw and Smackdown that are tucked away on the network but aren't in the actual 'In Ring' library

Full list here: http://www.reddit.com/r/wwenetwork/wiki/wwe_network_shows - the ones with "Search only" in the left-hand column are ones that aren't in the library, including:

Raw: First episode - http://network.wwe.com/video/v31360101
Raw: Undertaker attempts to marry Stephanie - http://network.wwe.com/video/v31370791
Raw: McMahon buys WCW - http://network.wwe.com/video/v31370773
Smackdown: Cena/Batista debut, Cena v Angle - http://network.wwe.com/video/v31378321


----------



## プロレス (Feb 20, 2014)

I wanna watch a WWE PPV from the attitude era. Any suggestions?


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> Well, here's the link to one Smackdown from 2003 I think: http://network.wwe.com/video/v31370751


I guess the person above just explained it. Nothing besides what I listed is listed under the Smackdown section.




プロレス;31193186 said:


> I wanna watch a WWE PPV from the attitude era. Any suggestions?


In Your House: Canadian Stampede 1997. Beginnings of the Attitude Era.


Here's a Grantland article about two sports reporters who have been using the network:
http://grantland.com/features/welcome-to-the-wwe-network/


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Is it me or does the live feed show Wrestlemania 25 a lot?


----------



## mrmichaeldluke (Mar 5, 2014)

Jmacz said:


> Anyone else not go all the way full screen when they click the full screen button, and just get a bar across the bottom of the screen like this;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this is due to aspect ratio. Are you using your laptop?

When I used mine I changed resolution so my laptop looked "big" on the tv rather than all icons being small. This lead to me having the same problem as you

What you need to do is leave aspect ratio at the recommended ammount and then go on display settings and choose to change the size of icons and texts

Mine is set to 150% and everything is huge on the tv. I need to zoom Firefox but chrome auto resizes to this spec.

The video plays in the normal resolution so don't worry about it looking zoomed or distorted as it looks great

Hopes this help and hope I explains it ok :/


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

mrmichaeldluke said:


> I think this is due to aspect ratio. Are you using your laptop?
> 
> When I used mine I changed resolution so my laptop looked "big" on the tv rather than all icons being small. This lead to me having the same problem as you
> 
> ...


No I'm using my PC connected to my old gaming monitor. It's technically a TV but it has a VGA hookup, I'll play around with it and see if I can fix it, thanks for the help.

Edit: Fixed it thanks a lot.


----------



## Diavolo (Dec 22, 2013)

*2 questions on the WWE network week free trial*

On wwe.com you can use for a week free trial the wwe network so my questions are

1.Can you watch the network on the internet?
2.If you can watch it on the internet only the americans can you use the week free trial?


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

*Re: 2 questions on the WWE network week free trial*



Diavolo said:


> On wwe.com you can use for a week free trial the wwe network so my questions are
> 
> 1.Can you watch the network on the internet?
> 2.If you can watch it on the internet only the americans can you use the week free trial?


Yes. 
Yes.


----------



## Dfvm000 (Jan 19, 2012)

It seems there's some de-listed links on the network. It's mostly Raw/Smackdown from the early 2000s


----------



## krillep (Sep 5, 2011)

So I did cancel this shit.

It seems that I have to pay for 6 months.

Is that correct? Even if I have cancelled it.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

krillep said:


> So I did cancel this shit.
> 
> It seems that I have to pay for 6 months.
> 
> Is that correct? Even if I have cancelled it.


Once you sign up and the week trial is over I would assume you are locked into the 6 month commitment. So yes you have to pay six months regardless. I would think you could still use it for the remainder of the time however.


----------



## andromeda_1979 (Sep 13, 2007)

*Why I think the wwe network is a waste of $*

In this day and age you can pull up any match, ppv ect in the history of wrestling on YouTube. Most people who watch ppvs online can stream it for free or go to the bars and watch it on the big screen with fellow wrestling fans. I'm not saying the network is bad.....just a waste of money. Anyone else agree....or even disagree....thoughts and comments please.


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Why I think the wwe network is a waste of $*

Yes and no imo. yes we can find stuff but I feel WWE is gonna keep getting shit taken down as time goes on. And streams suck I sometimes stream the PPV's if I decide to watch them cause I wasn't gonna give WWE my money any more after the ending to mania 29.

But the thing is I bought the network thinking we'd get all the old school shit and yeah some stuff is on there that I can't find anymore but my gripe with the network is there is not enough content on it atm. I hope they add more shit to it from the past. It's kind of dumb that not EVERY single RAW and SMACKDOWN NITRO ECW episode and PPV are still not on there. For something so big and hiped I don't see why they didn't add all of it....


----------



## vfcorrea (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Why I think the wwe network is a waste of $*

Not really a waste of money in my opinion, because for 10 dollars a month you have access to the entire ppv library they have, including WCW and ECW man. The old stuff can be very difficult to find.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Why I think the wwe network is a waste of $*

shhh op, don't be saying that stuff too loud! don't want WWE to go all Prince and take all the WWE material down on YouTube!

:trips :vince4


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Why I think the wwe network is a waste of $*

I live in Sweden and ive never payed for wrestling yet ive arguably watched more wrestling then anyone on the planet. All the old stuff from every company wether it be american promotions,indycircuit,japanese,mexican,brittish,puerto rican or australian ive pretty much seen it all. 

But ill get the network anyways you know why? Because its 9,99 per month. Thats the same price as a goddamn pizza. If your so cheap you wont even pay for that imo your a bum no offence to anybody. Plus theres alot of ups in it. Now I can watch old wrestling in hd on my tv which I couldnt do before. Plus the one thing I havent watches that much since its hard to come across is 1950s nwa and 1960s awa. If its true thats going to be on there that will be gold since the only thing from that period thats online is nothing but bits of it. Watching the entire career of greats like Buddy Rogers would be really cool.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Why I think the wwe network is a waste of $*

If you want to see the PPV's, after they clean up all the buffering issues and all the other things that have gone wrong with the Network, it's gonna be a great deal because it's a high quality stream, as opposed to low quality which you usually get stuck with pirating, you get to replay them any time you want, so if you want to watch Undertaker's match with Brock 17 times in a row after it airs, you have the option for a low price per month, and as an added bonus, you get access to a giant library of content, which isn't bad at all because the PPV's are worth it alone.

If you don't care about the PPV's, then you're just paying $10 a month for old wrestling and it's a complete waste of time and money.

When it becomes available in Canada, I'll probably get the Network because of the PPV's but we'll see. Maybe by then the PPV's aren't even worth it.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Why I think the wwe network is a waste of $*



andromeda_1979 said:


> In this day and age you can pull up any match, ppv ect in the history of wrestling on YouTube. Most people who watch ppvs online can stream it for free or go to the bars and watch it on the big screen with fellow wrestling fans. I'm not saying the network is bad.....just a waste of money. Anyone else agree....or even disagree....thoughts and comments please.


k don't buy it then


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

*Re: Why I think the wwe network is a waste of $*

Quailty is much better on the Network than any of the stuff on youtube, plus it's always there. Unlike the stuff on Youtube and such that gets pulled down after a short while.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Why I think the wwe network is a waste of $*

_Nevermind that.
_

As for your question of the worth of it there is one thing that has been glanced over so far, and that is visual and sound quality and for the things I have went through has been great, especially compared to youtube and your run of the mill pirate site. The quality of the pre/post shows and NXT arrival (barring the bit that tag team match skipped out) was crystal clear. Now granted I have a pretty beefy ISP connection, but still it should be nice for a lot of connections.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Anyone else seeing like 6 or 7 pages ahead of this one when there isn't any comments past this page? Whats up with that?


----------



## eskymi (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Why I think the wwe network is a waste of $*

Easier to search for stuff on WWE Network. I can type click Royal RUmble and there they all are. I get the whole show and don't have to click on youtube to find a link to another site that may or may not contain malware or viruses.....I don't feel to confident about any sites like that as they are a gateway to trouble. I don't have to worry about that on the NEtwork.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Why I think the wwe network is a waste of $*



andromeda_1979 said:


> In this day and age you can pull up any match, ppv ect in the history of wrestling on YouTube. Most people who watch ppvs online can stream it for free or go to the bars and watch it on the big screen with fellow wrestling fans. I'm not saying the network is bad.....just a waste of money. Anyone else agree....or even disagree....thoughts and comments please.


*So what you're saying is "why pay for it, when I can steal it?" I understand where you're coming from. In modern day it feels as though illegal downloading and streaming is acceptable but if you have the money to pay for the stuff you enjoy, then you should indeed pay.

I like chocolate, I could probably get away with stealing it from my local shop but it doesn't mean I do. I pay for it like everyone else.*


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Why I think the wwe network is a waste of $*



andromeda_1979 said:


> In this day and age you can pull up any match, ppv ect in the history of wrestling on YouTube. Most people who watch ppvs online can stream it for free or go to the bars and watch it on the big screen with fellow wrestling fans. I'm not saying the network is bad.....just a waste of money. Anyone else agree....or even disagree....thoughts and comments please.


In glorious 240p? I tried that with parts of RAW 1000 and it was horrid. Then I simply pulled it up in HD off the Network.

The WWE Network actually feels like you're watching the match like the day it was aired(whether that be the latest from the WWE or Starrcade '83), not like you're watching an archived, compressed, and butchered-up version of the same thing.

Either way, its basically like paying for 2 PPV's a year(and getting all of them). So I'm cool with that. I'll probably be cancelling Netflix as I've pretty much exhausted the content from there that I want to watch.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

One thing i don't like about Network is that it seems there are just going add one classic episode of RAW & Smackdown per week. It's going to take forever before all the episodes are on there.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Did someone really make a thread and claim that having access to every PPV ever made and every future PPV from WWE was a waste of money for $10 a month? :lolfpalm 

This isn't even mentioning the archive of TV shows etc they can upload over time. All in perfect quality. How the fuck can it be a waste of money if you are a wrestling fan?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Why I think the wwe network is a waste of $*



tailhook said:


> The WWE Network actually feels like you're watching the match like the day it was aired(whether that be the latest from the WWE or Starrcade '83), not like you're watching an archived, compressed, and butchered-up version of the same thing.


Exactly. I was watching Raw is War and almost forgot I watching it on the network.


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

Is anyone having issues with the PS3 live stream? The quality has been really bad with a lot of skips and I have pretty good internet speeds on Comcast


----------



## Debisib (Aug 17, 2009)

*WWE Network on XBOX*

Ok, so I think we've been pretty patient, but if anyone else is like me and only uses the XBOX for the Network, then you know Royal Rumbles, Survivor Series, Wrestlemania and Summerslam are still not available pre-2013. Should we start some kind of petition or something? I was locked into a 6 month contract just like everyone else, but I don't have the ability to watch the things they promised I could. All of the other PPVs are there aside from the big 4.
What should be done?
Any ideas?


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network on XBOX*

A petition? Enough with the petitions.


I'm sure they're doing everything they can to try and fix it... I've heard it's been having issues. I don't use the Network on XBox or any device, so i don't know what the issues are. A petition won't help though, i'm sure they're doing everything they can. I'm sure it's a bitch for them the Network isn't working properly on XBox.


----------



## Debisib (Aug 17, 2009)

Listen, it's fine if they're having issues. But they have said nothing about this in the last week. They claimed to have fixed the issues, but they did not. So as far as I'm concerned, they are doing nothing to remedy the situation. Nobody should have to pay for something for half a year that isn't what they were told they'd be paying for.
I've sent them multiple emails regarding it, just saying all I want is an update or some information.

They gave me nothing. No response. No return email. I disagree that we should just be waiting around. I asked for my money back and my contract terminated... NOTHING. That... is not ok.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: WWE Network on XBOX*



Debisib said:


> Should we start some kind of petition or something?


#hijacknetwork

:ti


----------



## KPnDC (Mar 6, 2007)

Because the WWE Network makes it easier to find something and watch it w/o all the hassles. The same goes for iTunes and music/video. Of course we can all go on google and search the name of a song followed by .mp3 and the song comes up. But who has the time to do that for EVERYTHING? Or if you're anal like me, you want your music, video, tv shows, etc to have album art and be top quality. At $10, hell at $20 a month the WWE Network is worth it.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Can someone please tell me why on the wwe network, they cut certain skits/promo or rearranged matches in a different order? 

I'm watching RAW UK last year and they removed the shield 'copter entrance and team hell no backstage skit/attack. 

The Dolp/AJ/Vickie backstage segment & The Shield promo is shown later and not earlier as it was aired. 

The first match shown is Rtruth/Ceaso.

If you have HULU+, everything is left in and the first match is Ziggler/Jericho.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

Waste of money? I'll have a hard time finding a better way to spend ten dollars per month on something that isn't a necessity. 

I cannot wait to see what this looks six months from now.


----------



## BelfastBrawlerRGW (Mar 10, 2014)

I have been trying to find a link to the new "WWE Network Now, Then, Forever" commercial. It shows a young fan growing up through the era's, concluding with his family and son "Joey Jr" becoming a fan. I think it is a great commercial.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

Why in the world are they showing Wrestlemanias 25-29 in a livestream when they are already in the PPV archives?? They should fill the time with other matches.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Should I try the one-week free trial or am I just a cheap motherfucker?


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Getting really sick of all these skips in the the on demand footage, cant watch a single ppv.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

H.I.M. said:


> Is it me or does the live feed show Wrestlemania 25 a lot?


I've noticed this too. I swear, at least 4 or 5 days in the last week have been WM25. Today, though was WM26. I figured there'd either be a linear showing or at least a bit of variety.


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

So my free week trial is over and I am impressed with the quality of the video - both live and on demand. I will likely buy a 6month subscription prior to Wrestlemania but will wait until after the 21st of March to do so. That way my 6 months will end after September 21st, which is the date of Night of Champions. Hence I will be getting 6 PPVs as part of my subscription. 

Don't plan on renewing until next year's Wrestlemania.


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

Very impressed with the network thus far. UK based so I use 'unblock us' which works a treat.

For £6 and a few pence every month the network is great value


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Just looked at the schedule and the next Wrestlemania Rewind is about HBK vs Stone Cold at WM14. I'm surprised they're not going in order.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

I have a question.

What is the point of daily streaming content, like PPV's? I keep hearing people say, so & so is currently streaming today. I just don't get that at all. Isn't this thing supposed to work like On Demand. You just search the content and play what you want, when you want it. (yes I know you can fully do that with the network) But why is WWE wasting the time to stream a line up on their home page, like TV? Maybe that has added to their problem of skipping and stuttering issues for some people. Why have something always playing to the site? Can't they just have a list of videos to watch as suggestion instead?


Currently I don't have the WWE Network yet, because I'm waiting for them to FULLY fix the Xbox app. I still hear the content on there is not the same as on PC, etc as of yet. I'm not paying for the service until most kinks are worked out.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

Zappers said:


> I have a question.
> 
> What is the point of daily streaming content, like PPV's? I keep hearing people say, so & so is currently streaming today. I just don't get that at all. Isn't this thing supposed to work like On Demand. You just search the content and play what you want, when you want it. (yes I know you can fully do that with the network) But why is WWE wasting the time to stream a line up on their home page, like TV? Maybe that has added to their problem of skipping and stuttering issues for some people. Why have something always playing to the site? Can't they just have a list of videos to watch as suggestion instead?
> 
> ...


You have a linear network that acts like its own television station, just without commercials. A lot of it you can access via the on demand portion (like when they show WM 25, yet you can still access it on demand OR at the beginning through the linear network...if that makes sense).

A program like Wrestlemania Rewind or that countdown show will premiere a new episode on the linear _before_ being put on demand. Same goes for these Legends of Wrestling programs, the live Raw and Smackdown pre and post shows, etc.. Saturday they premiered that Rock documentary which wasn't put on demand until after it aired.

I think the issue right now is that there's so little by way of original content made specifically for the network. We have a lot of repeats and stuff being taken from the on demand portion just to fill out a 24 hour day. It looks like they want to fill that out over time with more original stuff like the Legends House, the live studio show, and programs like that. It's a new service. It needs time to develop into its own.

Keep in mind the main focus of this for a lot of us is the live pay per view aspect. If you bought Wrestlemania and one or two other pay per views, you've already started saving money. AND you have access to everything else.


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

Necramonium said:


> Getting really sick of all these skips in the the on demand footage, cant watch a single ppv.


May be your internet, I haven't had a single skip since the first day.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

unblock us is awesome, can't get the video working on my browser (chrome or firefox) but on the PS3 it's glorious.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

Schmoove said:


> May be your internet, I haven't had a single skip since the first day.



With the exception of still not being able to play it on Chrome I haven't had any real issues since the NXT glitch. PS3, Firefox, iphone, ipad...all flawless. Network's like a godsend.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Sir Digby Chicken Caesar said:


> unblock us is awesome, can't get the video working on my browser (chrome or firefox) but on the PS3 it's glorious.


Try using hola unblocker with the browsers.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

cookiepuss said:


> Try using hola unblocker with the browsers.


i was using that before, but i think it's the video player that's the problem.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Sir Digby Chicken Caesar said:


> i was using that before, but i think it's the video player that's the problem.


Didnt work for me with Unblock Us as well, than i tried unlocator.com! You can sign up for free for the beta right now, i can now watch on the PC, PS3 and Iphone, only not on my Android tablet because it uses GPS and still no solid way around it has been found, even mock GPS locations did not work for me.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

The Rock documentary was awesome I love WWE documentaries. Well worth the price to see these


----------



## GOAT FACE KILLA (Feb 28, 2014)

When is this coming to UK?

Will it be £9.99 or less because of currency?

Are they seriously only adding 1 episode of old raw/sd per WEEK? This will take decades to fill up.


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah (Jan 27, 2014)

They need to get hall of fame speeches on WWE network.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

GiveMeAHellYeah said:


> They need to get hall of fame speeches on WWE network.


No. You WANT them to. Big difference. Be grateful we HAVE a network to watch.


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

Main Event live tomorrow with TWO title matches. It's easy to tell they're booking Main Event so well as a way to convince people to sign up to the WWE Network.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

cmiller4642 said:


> Just looked at the schedule and the next Wrestlemania Rewind is about HBK vs Stone Cold at WM14. I'm surprised they're not going in order.


I don't think they'll cover every wrestlemania, just ones that have a unique story.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Anyone experience glitches still on Xbox lately?

Haven't been on it since last week.


----------



## jlusk99 (Jan 10, 2014)

So now that the trial period is over, are they gonna start adding more stuff? They have had the same 8 or so videos in the "Old School" vault the entire time now. Why the 4 WCCW videos in random order? The same 4 videos in Legends of Wrestling. I don't know that I would have subscribed if they are going to take so long to add new stuff. I hope they don't string people along by only adding a few things here and there. But unfortunately that is the impression I'm starting to get.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

YouThinkUKnowMe said:


> You have a linear network that acts like its own television station, just without commercials. A lot of it you can access via the on demand portion (like when they show WM 25, yet you can still access it on demand OR at the beginning through the linear network...if that makes sense).
> 
> A program like Wrestlemania Rewind or that countdown show will premiere a new episode on the linear _before_ being put on demand. Same goes for these Legends of Wrestling programs, the live Raw and Smackdown pre and post shows, etc.. Saturday they premiered that Rock documentary which wasn't put on demand until after it aired.
> 
> ...


Makes a little more sense now. Plus, I forgot about about the pre & post shows.

Thank you for the detailed response YouThinkUKnowMe


----------



## 189558 (Aug 18, 2009)

The On Demand feature ran well on my PS3 last night. Ended up watching NXT Arrival and last week's episode back to back with no issues. We'll see how well it acts tonight. Ended up selling off my entire PPV DVD collection, as long as the On Demand stream continues to work fine, I won't regret it.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Going to have the whole 6 months to make my mind up obviously. Right now though as of this moment, I wouldn't keep the network if my 6 months were up tomorrow. 

I do not like the formula they have for the on demand process. It is now obvious it will be a rotating thing, and I thought each week new things would be added. This does not appear to be the case. That is disappointing. We'll see though, it's still early. That's why I say I have a long 6 months to see how it goes and make my mind up. As of this moment...I find the network kind of meh to be honest.

Great for the old PPVs. But after that? Meh.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

I haven't seen them really rotate anything out. The same shows that are up are still there.. except for like the first Raw.

I think it may be like that, I was never expecting all of Raw and Smackdown anyway.. If the live stream for ppvs works great, I'll keep subbing. pirate streams are mostly garbage.

Plus, I think with the network, business is changing and PPVs won't matter as much as they did before.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Oakue said:


> Going to have the whole 6 months to make my mind up obviously. Right now though as of this moment, I wouldn't keep the network if my 6 months were up tomorrow.
> 
> I do not like the formula they have for the on demand process. It is now obvious it will be a rotating thing, and I thought each week new things would be added. This does not appear to be the case. That is disappointing. We'll see though, it's still early. That's why I say I have a long 6 months to see how it goes and make my mind up. As of this moment...I find the network kind of meh to be honest.
> 
> Great for the old PPVs. But after that? Meh.


My thoughts as well. There is a lot of WWE programming they haven't even tried to add yet. Netflix has a better selection of out of the ring documentaries to watch than the WWE's own network does.

Though to be frank, being able to watch any WWE, WCW and ECW PPV whenever the fuck I want is pretty solid and worth the investment.. but I just wish it was more than that, since that's what they made it out to be.


----------



## RedGator21 (Feb 10, 2014)

Hey did the sound for the end of triple h vs undertaker wrestlemania 17 cut off for you guys too?


----------



## Strongwoods (Mar 8, 2014)

Hey There I got another question bout this Network isn't easier just 2 go on Youtube and look up the videos and watch them 4 free? Or is WWE planning on shuttin down all Youtube videos


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

Strongwoods said:


> Hey There I got another question bout this Network isn't easier just 2 go on Youtube and look up the videos and watch them 4 free? Or is WWE planning on shuttin down all Youtube videos


It looks like they already have. I can't find any WWE shows on Youtube anymore. I figured they didn't have the rights to shut them down or that the Youtubers would simply upload them again, but I guess I was wrong.

And I wouldn't mind them doing so, if they kept their word and put the shows on their freaking network. We're two weeks in and we have 2 Attitude Era Raw shows. Ridiculous!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

jlusk99 said:


> So now that the trial period is over, are they gonna start adding more stuff? They have had the same 8 or so videos in the "Old School" vault the entire time now. Why the 4 WCCW videos in random order? The same 4 videos in Legends of Wrestling. I don't know that I would have subscribed if they are going to take so long to add new stuff. I hope they don't string people along by only adding a few things here and there. But unfortunately that is the impression I'm starting to get.


Unfortunately, the free trials are still going on.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

People really shouldn't expect anything big to be added until the free trial stuff is over, and after that, the next big period when lots of videos will be added is probably gonna be September-October when the subscriptions start to expire and they need more reason to get new subscribers.

Though with 1000+ episodes of Raw,they should release like 2-3 new episodes per day.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

cmiller4642 said:


> Just looked at the schedule and the next Wrestlemania Rewind is about HBK vs Stone Cold at WM14. I'm surprised they're not going in order.


Well in terms of importance of WWE history, Stone Cold being given the ball as the guy at WM14 is up there. IMO the order is on the nose so far. I'm more intrigued as to what the next one will be. Thinking Hogan/Warrior or HBK/Hart


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

> Hey did the sound for the end of triple h vs undertaker wrestlemania 17 cut off for you guys too?


Yeah, its an audio glitch.

- Vic


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

edit wrong thread.


----------



## 189558 (Aug 18, 2009)

Pretty sure my PS3 tried to tell me something while watching the Network. Was watching Road Wild 1999 and about half way through the show I started falling asleep and my PS3 froze.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

Sports_Entertained said:


> Unfortunately, the free trials are still going on.



Figure the trial has to end in time where nobody gets Wrestlemania for free. As soon as the last free week ends, we should be seeing a lot more stuff going up...supposedly. It's been trickling in but they have a shit ton more they'll be adding. 

I can see why they don't want to add all those docs to the on demand portion all at once, since they're using them for the Saturday evening program. Having netflix makes it a little easier since they have a good selection for streaming. 

Watching Main Event live has been pretty sweet. AND I finally figured out the Chrome issue. Runs perfectly everywhere for me now.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

andromeda_1979 said:


> In this day and age you can pull up any match, ppv ect in the history of wrestling on YouTube. Most people who watch ppvs online can stream it for free or go to the bars and watch it on the big screen with fellow wrestling fans. I'm not saying the network is bad.....just a waste of money. Anyone else agree....or even disagree....thoughts and comments please.


Well first off, don't expect those ppvs to be on YouTube too much longer. Second, what ppvs that will be left after the great purge are usually blurry messes. Third, what if I want to watch a PPV with friends from the comfort of my own home? As far as streaming goes, it's illegal and the quality sucks. There are shit tons of reasons the network is a good deal for me personally. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Matt Reptar (Jun 13, 2006)

Does anyone else have problems finding PPVs on the Xbox 360 app? I can only get the most recent for Summerslam and Wrestlemania. When I click Select Year, nothing happens.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

WrestlinFan said:


> Well first off, don't expect those ppvs to be on YouTube too much longer. Second, what ppvs that will be left after the great purge are usually blurry messes. Third, what if I want to watch a PPV with friends from the comfort of my own home? As far as streaming goes, it's illegal and the quality sucks. There are shit tons of reasons the network is a good deal for me personally.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App




There are some still up but I noticed a _lot_ of the ones I saved on my youtube account went away over the last week or so. They'll all become more scarce over time. 

Even as it is now the network suits my purposes. To not have to watch a crappy stream alone (along with the mobility) is worth the ten dollars. Everything else is gravy for me. 

It's new. It'll be a lot better even six months from now.


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

> So now that the trial period is over, are they gonna start adding more stuff? They have had the same 8 or so videos in the "Old School" vault the entire time now. Why the 4 WCCW videos in random order? The same 4 videos in Legends of Wrestling. I don't know that I would have subscribed if they are going to take so long to add new stuff. I hope they don't string people along by only adding a few things here and there. But unfortunately that is the impression I'm starting to get.


In the schedule there's a new old school tomorrow morning (10/31/86 headlined by Steamboat vs Savage). Can't wait. Also when the network launched there were only 4-6 old school videos. More were added the Sunday after the launch. At the same time 2-3 WCCW shows were added and 5 ECW videos have been added.


----------



## KPnDC (Mar 6, 2007)

Now I know why I never watched WM14's main event that much. It's extremely difficult watching Shawn Michaels move around like he's 50, he can barely move. And when he does have to bend over, he does it in away that his back doesn't bend at all.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

I wish the trial would end

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

I don't know why they skipped matches on WM Rewind. I would figure it would be in chronological order. Whatever.










Recap of the feud with white hot Austin coming back from his injury and Michaels being difficult to work with due to his back injury and not wanting to lose his spot. He even threatened to not work the match.

Insight given by Punk, Sheamus, Heyman, McMahon, Slaughter, James, Foley, Miz, Hayes, Cole, Lawler, Michaels (although in some interviews, he's clean shaven and in others, he has a beard LOL), and Tyson!

Looking back on it. Mike Tyson doesn't get enough credit. His involvement saved the WWF by turning the tide in the Monday Night Wars with all the media coverage he got. The middle finger usage is not censored.

The match itself was good for what it was with HBK playing the chickensh** heel routine, but with his back on the rocks, it limited him from utilizing his flashy repertoire. About halfway through the match, you can see the pain taking its toll on Michaels. Stone Cold defeated The Heartbreak Kid and The Austin Era Began. :clap

- Vic


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

They have to tweak the search function. I think it's bugged. I don't think it's giving every result possible when you search for something. For example I searched for TLC match and only 1 came up. But then I searched again the next day and 7 came up. SO I don't think the search function is working 100% yet.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

IMO, the Raw & Smackdown Pre-Shows/Post-Shows, Main Event being Live, NXT, Superstars & the monthly PPV is well worth 9.99 a month.

The fact that they have all the other original programming plus all the old stuff is just a bonus. 10 bucks isn't shit & I'm a huge wrestling fan so I love it personally.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Why I think the wwe network is a waste of $*



jlusk99 said:


> So now that the trial period is over, are they gonna start adding more stuff? They have had the same 8 or so videos in the "Old School" vault the entire time now. Why the 4 WCCW videos in random order? The same 4 videos in Legends of Wrestling. I don't know that I would have subscribed if they are going to take so long to add new stuff. I hope they don't string people along by only adding a few things here and there. But unfortunately that is the impression I'm starting to get.


If you periodically check the schedule you'll see some content that they don't yet have on demand. I watched the Raw from 2001 where Vince announced the purchase of WCW. It's great because even if you miss it when it airs on the network you have the option of watching from the beginning anytime. You can even go back and check the schedule from earlier in the day and watch whatever aired, immediately. I just checked the schedule and there's a Raw from '99 airing later tomorrow. Again, I'll be able to essentially watch it whenever.

Maybe the idea is to phase in new content periodically and keep some stop exclusive to the schedule so they keep you somewhat glued to what's airing when. More stuff is definitely coming though.



andromeda_1979 said:


> In this day and age you can pull up any match, ppv ect in the history of wrestling on YouTube. Most people who watch ppvs online can stream it for free or go to the bars and watch it on the big screen with fellow wrestling fans. I'm not saying the network is bad.....just a waste of money. Anyone else agree....or even disagree....thoughts and comments please.


Yeah but stuff is getting taken down all the time. Favorite a video one day and it gets taken down the next and RARELY do you find quality half as decent as it is on the network. There are other means and sites to get this stuff from and you my even get similar quality, but it'll take up time and hard drive space. On top of that, the network is extremely convenient from the standpoint of being able to take this giant library of content with you on your phone, laptop, Xbox, or basically any device anytime and any place.

Like has been said before, it's worth for the PPVs alone. Even with a 6 month commitment, if you were ONLY getting this for the PPVs you'd be getting 6 PPVs for the price of one. You can't beat that, you just can't. It's not like you're gonna buy every PPV full price so you're seeing shows that you wouldn't be watching otherwise and even if you streamed the quality would be so poor you wouldn't wanna watch anyway.

I don't know how you wouldn't be able to see the value in the network. I just started watching again month ago after 2 years away from the product and I had no issue with deciding on whether or not to get the network.


----------



## KPnDC (Mar 6, 2007)

Vic Capri said:


> I don't know why they skipped matches on WM Rewind. I would figure it would be in chronological order. Whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His back when out when he took that Flair turnbuckle back bump. Every time I see him do that move, I say to myself, Shawn you don't have to do that.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Question for Xbox users: Do you notice sometimes that the screen zooms in and zooms out by itself? Is there any way you can select the screen ratio while on the network?


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

dxbender said:


> People really shouldn't expect anything big to be added until the free trial stuff is over, and after that, the next big period when lots of videos will be added is probably gonna be September-October when the subscriptions start to expire and they need more reason to get new subscribers.
> 
> Though with 1000+ episodes of Raw,they should release like 2-3 new episodes per day.


I doubt we will get every single Raw ever.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Need more Legends of Wrestling. I want all the episodes now lol. Hope they start putting them up soon, along with old Smackdowns


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> Question for Xbox users: Do you notice sometimes that the screen zooms in and zooms out by itself? Is there any way you can select the screen ratio while on the network?


I notice it, but I'm not sure how to stop it.

I haven't used it in over a week due to that problem, plus I'm lazy, so I'm just gonna wait until they fix it.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

You know what's funny? Whenever I watch a PPV or a show that I don't care much for, and only watching it to see if any glitches happen, NO FUCKING GLITCHES HAPPEN. :lmao I jinx it all the time.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Fucking CM Punk. :ti


----------



## mohit9206 (Nov 17, 2013)

Will wwe network air full episodes from ruthless agression era ? I want to watch those episodes.


----------



## thephen0m (Feb 27, 2014)

"SHAWN IS GAY! SHAWN IS GAY! SHAWN IS GAY!"

"You hear them? Shawn is GREAT!"

"SHAWN IS GAY! SHAWN IS GAY! SHAWN IS GAY!"

Great episode of RAW, though. The infamous Kid/Razor match, Marty vs Shawn with Marty winning the IC title and an interesting match between to behemoths in Kamala and Yokozuna.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

mohit9206 said:


> Will wwe network air full episodes from ruthless agression era ? I want to watch those episodes.


A Smackdown from 2003 is scheduled to air sometime this week.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Was anyone just watching the live feed? They were airing EC 2012 and the Cena/Kane ambulance match was on. Kane was putting Cena in the ambulance, the feed flatlined, then 5 minutes later came back up showing a WWE Superstars commercial then went straight to WM Rewind :lmao :lmao


----------



## KPnDC (Mar 6, 2007)

Eulonzo said:


> Fucking CM Punk. :ti


LOL What in the world are Piper and Snuka wearing?:lmao


----------



## Zombies (Nov 29, 2009)

Does anyone know who narrated WrestleMania rewind (Shawn Michaels vs Stone Cold) last night? My friend insists it is Mean Gene, but I think it sounds like a prominent football announcer whose name escapes me. Any help?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Zombies said:


> Does anyone know who narrated WrestleMania rewind (Shawn Michaels vs Stone Cold) last night? My friend insists it is Mean Gene, but I think it sounds like a prominent football announcer whose name escapes me. Any help?


It was definitely not Mean Gene.


----------



## Zombies (Nov 29, 2009)

Hag said:


> It was definitely not Mean Gene.


That's what I kept saying...The name of the football announcer was on the tip of my tongue but I can't remember his damn name...


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

Zombies said:


> That's what I kept saying...The name of the football announcer was on the tip of my tongue but I can't remember his damn name...


It's Pat Summerall


----------



## Zombies (Nov 29, 2009)

iverson19 said:


> It's Pat Summerall



No, it wasn't Summerall...I would of instantly recognized and identified his voice...


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

As for the people complaining about not seeing all of the PPV's on Xbox.. There is a trick to it. I was pissed too, but I played with it for a minute and figured it out.

I'll check it out tonight and post back. They are there. Just sort of tricky.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Zombies said:


> No, it wasn't Summerall...I would of instantly recognized and identified his voice...


https://twitter.com/search?q=Pat Summerall&src=tyah

It's Pat Summerall.


----------



## Zombies (Nov 29, 2009)

Hag said:


> https://twitter.com/search?q=Pat Summerall&src=tyah
> 
> It's Pat Summerall.


Summerall did the one on WrestleMania I...It was someone else for the Austin-Michaels rewind...


----------



## LJ1 (Mar 6, 2014)

Is the Network down for anyone else?


----------



## 10mikebibby10 (Jan 15, 2005)

LJ1 said:


> Is the Network down for anyone else?


I'm having the same problem, on all days. Hadn't had any issues with it until the last ten minutes.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

On Firefox...working fine for me.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

Looking at the network FB page...was down for a lot of other folks. 

My suggestion for WM day...log in early. I'm talking when everyone's eating breakfast. Stay logged in up to the post show. I doubt anything will happen but it couldn't hurt.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

Still don't have the network yet (still waiting for them to add the full content to the xbox app, like ECW PPV)

But is it true that for *ECW* matches/PPV's they removed all of *New Jack* except for some run ins that he did?

Because if that's the case, that REALLY SUCKS!!! I'm in no rush to get this service now.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

The service has been solid on my PS3 today.


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

After two weeks of no weekly shows being added, which pisses me off by the way because it's not what they claimed the network to be, I wanted to watch a Raw episode from 2012. And even though they claimed (once again) that all 2012 episodes are on, this one for no apparent reason is not.

Another issue I have is with the best show on there: Wrestlemania Rewind. I thought this would be about every Wrestlemania (silly me) but now they simply skipped Wrestlemania 4-13, that's 10(!) shows. Unless they jump back and forth, what a dumb move that would be, this is insulting.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

What Shield matches on the network would you guys recommend?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Makaveli said:


> What Shield matches on the network would you guys recommend?


Tlc 2012 was a pretty sweet match


----------



## thephen0m (Feb 27, 2014)

WG5516 said:


> His back when out when he took that Flair turnbuckle back bump. Every time I see him do that move, I say to myself, Shawn you don't have to do that.


If you're talking about the initial injury, that occurred during Rumble 98 casket match. He was backdropped out of the ring, that's where the lower edge of his back smashed against the very edge of the casket.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Zombies said:


> Does anyone know who narrated WrestleMania rewind (Shawn Michaels vs Stone Cold) last night? My friend insists it is Mean Gene, but I think it sounds like a prominent football announcer whose name escapes me. Any help?


Read on another forum it was Gary Thorne.


----------



## KPnDC (Mar 6, 2007)

thephen0m said:


> If you're talking about the initial injury, that occurred during Rumble 98 casket match. He was backdropped out of the ring, that's where the lower edge of his back smashed against the very edge of the casket.



Yes, I know about the initial injury, I'm talking about the back bump on the turnbuckle he took at Mania 14. He also took a back body drop from inside to outside the ring during this match that was totally unnecessary. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## RealManRegal (Dec 11, 2013)

WG5516 said:


> Yes, I know about the initial injury, I'm talking about the back bump on the turnbuckle he took at Mania 14. He also took a back body drop from inside to outside the ring during this match that was totally unnecessary.


Yeah the sound too when he hits the turnbuckle on that bump, fuck man


----------



## RealManRegal (Dec 11, 2013)

murder said:


> After two weeks of no weekly shows being added, which pisses me off by the way because it's not what they claimed the network to be, I wanted to watch a Raw episode from 2012. And even though they claimed (once again) that all 2012 episodes are on, this one for no apparent reason is not.
> 
> Another issue I have is with the best show on there: Wrestlemania Rewind. I thought this would be about every Wrestlemania (silly me) but now they simply skipped Wrestlemania 4-13, that's 10(!) shows. Unless they jump back and forth, what a dumb move that would be, this is insulting.


The show is about selected matches, not the events as a whole (though given that the one about WM1 does talk more generally about the show I get why people are confused). They're not done in chronological order and according to the schedule the next one (showing March 18th) will cover both John Cena v Big Show (WM20) & John Cena v JBL (WM21)


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Live stream just went black screen on wrestlemania 26 (using Apple TV)


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Not working on my PS3. I can log on just fine but when try to click on the recommended videos it says... "Fatal Error", blah blah blah.

Also it's not letting me search PPV's.


----------



## GaryGee6 (Jun 4, 2012)

Anyone in the UK use unblock us and having problems? Hasnt worked all day for me. Been working all week before now and netflix still going to the american version.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KPnDC (Mar 6, 2007)

The Confidential Classic on RVD's tight design was just fantastic. It's the little things like that, that makes this network worth it.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

They're playing raw from April 25 1999. Night after backlash. Such a good raw. I love seeing things and remembering them from when I was a kid


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Guys, i was thinking this the other day..it may be common sense or been even mentioned...but it's a little FYI..for those who may not known...

When PPVs are "LIVE"...i'm thinking what i'll try is opening two browsers on my PC. I'll open the ppv on one browser and press "PAUSE"....

On my other browser i'll watch it "live"...

When the PPV ends...i'll get to watch the whole replay on the other browser right, by repressing pause? 

I think this will work....Anyone know?!? LOL


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

> Does anyone know who narrated WrestleMania rewind (Shawn Michaels vs Stone Cold) last night? My friend insists it is Mean Gene, but I think it sounds like a prominent football announcer whose name escapes me. Any help?


At first I thought it was Larry King as it sounds a lot like him, but yeah its Gary Thorne.

- Vic


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

> What Shield matches on the network would you guys recommend?


Vs. Team Cena - Elimination Chamber 2013

Vs. Bryan & Kane - Extreme Rules 2013

Vs. PTP - NOC 2013

Vs. The Brotherhood - Battleground

Vs. Punk - TLC 2013


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Am I wrong or was my time not triple h's theme in 1999? Watching raw April 25th 99 on the network and he came out to some generic bs. I'm guessing it's edited but I didn't think wwe would have problems with the rights to my time


----------



## thephen0m (Feb 27, 2014)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Am I wrong or was my time not triple h's theme in 1999? Watching raw April 25th 99 on the network and he came out to some generic bs. I'm guessing it's edited but I didn't think wwe would have problems with the rights to my time


He was in between themes and was using a generic rock track at that time.


----------



## geomon (May 13, 2010)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Am I wrong or was my time not triple h's theme in 1999? Watching raw April 25th 99 on the network and he came out to some generic bs. I'm guessing it's edited but I didn't think wwe would have problems with the rights to my time


He didn't use My Time until June '99.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

thephen0m said:


> He was in between themes and was using a generic rock track at that time.


It's god awful


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Watching *Wrestlemania IX*. Good card going in, bad show due to poor booking and time constraints. I was 10 years old and in attendance at the time so I'm biased towards this show, but










Granted there were a little too many restholds, but I enjoyed this match. Too bad the ending was a cop out. Either Tatanka should've won the Intercontinental Championship or Shawn Michaels should've ended his streak.










This was the best match on the card. Great win for The Steiner Bros.










I hated the finish with the two Doinks ganging up on Crush, but my dad (not a wrestling fan) was laughing his ass off!










It was a huge win for Razor to beat former WWF Champion Bob Backlund in less than 4 minutes, but this should've been 10 minutes longer so they could put on a memorable match.










Hogan's return match after a year and the match ends in a disqualification win for Money Inc.? What a buzzkill. Him and Beefcake should've won the tag team titles.










Good match with The Narcissist pulling off the upset win, but they should've had 5 more minutes. Loved Luger's entrance with a group of hot women holding up the mirrors for him to pose in front of.










Here I was thinking to myself back then "OMG! Look at the size of that guy! How on Earth is Undertaker going to beat him?" Now, this is arguably Undertaker's worst match at the event and there was no way he could lift Gonzales, but doing another DQ instead of Undertaker getting a pinfall win somehow was a bad call and is the only tarnish on The Streak. The only plus side: Undertaker's chariot entrance with the vulture was SICK!










The ultimate middle finger. Instead of The Hitman getting his time to shine by retaining, Yokozuna wins the belt only for Hogan to come out and steal it from him 2 minutes later. Shame for the awful finish because Hart Vs. Yokozuna was actually a good main event and Bret getting the win by having Yokozuna submit to The Sharpshooter would've been amazing!

- Vic


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Must have been great being there, but that was one bad WM with just a dull card. And Bret Hart really got mistreated, as you said yourself, the ultimate middle finger, first lost to a sumo wrestler who barely had any wrestling skills. And than Hogan comes out around and takes the belt... You know, i got the feeling they hired the same creative team again seeing how its going in WWE right now since Summerslam. fpalm


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

Vic Capri said:


> Watching *Wrestlemania IX*. Good card going in, bad show due to poor booking and time constraints. I was 10 years old and in attendance at the time so I'm biased towards this show, but
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Steiners vs The headshrinkers was a classic match


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

I would love to try WWE Network since it looks awesome. I lost my debit card and won't receive my new card for a couple of days. Does anyone know a way I can still try it or willing to let me borrow there login info for a couple of days till I get my card I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

> - WWE’s George Barrios noted at the 26th annual ROTH Conference in Dana Point, CA on Monday that the 1,500 hours of library footage that the WWE Network launched with is just 1.5% of WWE’s 100,000 hours of library footage.


:faint:

- Vic


----------



## gstyle (Feb 16, 2013)

So far I am very pleased with the WWE Network. The only thing that bothers me is that with all the old PPVs why do they continuously show the same few PPVs on the live stream. I think they showed Royal Rumble 2012 for 4 straight days.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

gstyle said:


> So far I am very pleased with the WWE Network. The only thing that bothers me is that with all the old PPVs why do they continuously show the same few PPVs on the live stream. I think they showed Royal Rumble 2012 for 4 straight days.



For me that was kind of expected. They're relying on a lot of other stuff to fill out that time until newer programming gets added. But it's weird...you'd think they would show something like Wrestlemania 2 or Bash at the Beach. Just some random PPV. Not sure why it's the same few WM's and same RR. 

I'd love to see something where you could sign up for a monthly programming guide. Not that it's a big pain in the ass scrolling around to see what's on next week, it would just be pretty cool to have it all laid out for you in an email. Maybe eventually. They have enough issues left to work out before WM 30. 

In spite of the once in a while glitches that are bound to be resolved soon, I couldn't be happier with this. Got a big kick sitting back last night watching Beefcake/Valentine vs. Davey Boy and Pedro Morales.


----------



## gstyle (Feb 16, 2013)

Exactly!! I want to see a PPV (on live stream I know I could search and watch) that I don't remember. Something from the 90s for example. I totally agree with your points.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Only been on WWE network once in the past little while. Did any add any RAW's from the attitude era yet? 

And as a general question, what raw from AE should I start with if I want to capture the full experience from that era?


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Vic Capri said:


> :faint:
> 
> - Vic


Exactly Vic :faint:


----------



## Zombies (Nov 29, 2009)

JC00 said:


> Read on another forum it was Gary Thorne.



Outstanding...That makes perfect sense...I remember him from the national hockey broadcasts...I'm glad that is finally solved...It was driving me crazy...Ha ha...


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

> Only been on WWE network once in the past little while. Did any add any RAW's from the attitude era yet?


The episodes where Vince has bought WCW and the night after Backlash 1999.

- Vic


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Does the ppvs have Like the background Leading up to the matches & stuff so the watcher is knows what lead to this

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## It'sTrue It'sTrue! (Feb 9, 2014)

Thuganomics said:


> Only been on WWE network once in the past little while. Did any add any RAW's from the attitude era yet?
> 
> And as a general question, what raw from AE should I start with if I want to capture the full experience from that era?


last time i checked they only had two. one episode was with the austin/zamboni segment, and the other i believe was when vinny bought WCW.


----------



## It'sTrue It'sTrue! (Feb 9, 2014)

96powerstroker said:


> Does the ppvs have Like the background Leading up to the matches & stuff so the watcher is knows what lead to this
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


yeah, almost every PPV has that as a standard.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Nobody really answered this question but i'll try once more lol..

Does anyone think if during a ppv you put on 2 browsers on WWE NETWORK at the same time, with one browser on PAUSE while the other you're watching live..you can go when the PPV is over and unPAUSE the other one to see the PPV again?


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Nobody really answered this question but i'll try once more lol..
> 
> Does anyone think if during a ppv you put on 2 browsers on WWE NETWORK at the same time, with one browser on PAUSE while the other you're watching live..you can go when the PPV is over and unPAUSE the other one to see the PPV again?



Why would you want to do that? They're all going on demand right after they air.

Theoretically your idea should work and can probably try it with the live stream. It just sounds like a waste of time.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

YouThinkUKnowMe said:


> Why would you want to do that? They're all going on demand right after they air.
> 
> Theoretically your idea should work and can probably try it with the live stream. It just sounds like a waste of time.


Okay i'm a newbie at the On Demand thing...can you briefly explain what you meant by it going on Demand right after? lol


----------



## thephen0m (Feb 27, 2014)

I noticed that some of the old school shows still aren't on the VOD on Roku after they've already aired.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Okay i'm a newbie at the On Demand thing...can you briefly explain what you meant by it going on Demand right after? lol



They'll be available to watch whenever you want right after it ends through your subscription. Where you see all of the past PPV's is where the new ones will show up.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Okay i'm a newbie at the On Demand thing...can you briefly explain what you meant by it going on Demand right after? lol


He means that anything that is aired on the network that wasn't previously there before, will be accessible to you time you want. You can do this by probably searching the name of the program you're wanting to find.


----------



## thephen0m (Feb 27, 2014)

I noticed that some of the show videos are bad encodes. I'm watching One Night Stand 2008, and on both my computer and Roku, the picture quality goes blurry and pixelated at the exact same spots.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Got this through e-mail today:

*Sony Playstation 3 users may be experiencing an issue with the schedule on WWE Network. Following the daylight savings time change on Sunday, March 9, the WWE Network schedule on PS3 is listing shows one hour behind the actual air time. Although the schedule is one hour off, all live programming is airing at the correct times. You will see this issue resolved within the next few days. Thank you for your patience. 
*


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://pwinsider.com/article/84247/wwe-network-update-for-xbox-360-users.html?p=1



> *WWE NETWORK UPDATE FOR XBOX 360 USERS*
> 
> By Mike Johnson on 2014-03-13 18:26:51
> 
> ...


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Live things are pretty much solid now, and what i noticed between on demand and live is that live the quality stays a constant 720, while in demand sometimes switches to lower quality. I think they have to air a Smackdown or Raw live on the Network to be sure things are working solid for Wrestlemania 30.


----------



## cazwell (Feb 19, 2014)

Take it there was still no bypass for UK users other than reg with US details? or is that even stopped as well with card payments linking to address or what not?


----------



## Chris32482 (Mar 4, 2010)

For some reason WrestleMania 19 and No Way Out (both 2003) have been removed from WWE Network. I know WM19 was there just a few days ago because I was watching it. I went to finish watching and it was gone. I have emailed support to see wtf is going on. Anybody else noticed PPVs that are missing?


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

cazwell said:


> Take it there was still no bypass for UK users other than reg with US details? or is that even stopped as well with card payments linking to address or what not?


There was and still is a bypass, im from the Netherlands, registered with a US based zipcode, my first Paypal (no creditcard) payment got transferred this week and no problems at all.

And to watch the network i use unlocator.com, a free alternate of unblock-us.com, works perfect! Hola Unblocker plugin for firefox had allot of issues. with unlocator i now can watch it almost perfectly on PC, Iphone and PS3!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

YouThinkUKnowMe said:


> They'll be available to watch whenever you want right after it ends through your subscription. Where you see all of the past PPV's is where the new ones will show up.


Thank you..i get it now! (Y) (Y)


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

JY57 said:


> http://pwinsider.com/article/84247/wwe-network-update-for-xbox-360-users.html?p=1



Tried it, no luck. Did it work for anybody?


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

Chris32482 said:


> For some reason WrestleMania 19 and No Way Out (both 2003) have been removed from WWE Network. I know WM19 was there just a few days ago because I was watching it. I went to finish watching and it was gone. I have emailed support to see wtf is going on. Anybody else noticed PPVs that are missing?




It's a glitch that needs to be worked out. 

WM 19: http://network.wwe.com/video/v31362293

No Way Out gives me a media error, it might work for you: http://network.wwe.com/video/v31372981


A list of all WWE shows on demand with the links just in case any mysteriously vanish from the option screen:


http://www.reddit.com/r/wwenetwork/wiki/wwe_network_shows


----------



## The Matt Reptar (Jun 13, 2006)

JY57 said:


> http://pwinsider.com/article/84247/wwe-network-update-for-xbox-360-users.html?p=1


So does that work even if you had the Content Controls off before?


----------



## Chris32482 (Mar 4, 2010)

YouThinkUKnowMe said:


> It's a glitch that needs to be worked out.
> 
> WM 19: http://network.wwe.com/video/v31362293
> 
> ...


Cool, thanks.


----------



## Edge Head 4 Life (Sep 24, 2005)

Chris32482 said:


> For some reason WrestleMania 19 and No Way Out (both 2003) have been removed from WWE Network. I know WM19 was there just a few days ago because I was watching it. I went to finish watching and it was gone. I have emailed support to see wtf is going on. Anybody else noticed PPVs that are missing?


For me, every 2002 PPV except WrestleMania 18 is missing. This is on the PS3 and my computer as well. I also don't see Mania 19 or No Way Out 2003. 

Hopefully when they return, nothing's changed from those shows.


----------



## mrfaafs (Jan 13, 2013)

Is anyone having issues with the network on PC? I'm only getting the TV rating bug, then nothing.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Backlash 2002 is missing as well


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wtf what happened to No Way Out 2003? I saw it on there the other day now its gone.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

SAMCRO said:


> Wtf what happened to No Way Out 2003? I saw it on there the other day now its gone.


They know about the issue hopefully it will be fixed shortly.


----------



## GentleJamie (Mar 14, 2014)

*Curious Censoring: WWE Network*

I recently watched the ECW PPV Heatwave from 2000 on the WWE Network, to validate my friends claim that he was in the front row for RVD's "1st" (rumored first, not sure if it was, another argument for another day) Van Terminator. Well, the opening segment featured a promo work-argument between Joel Gertner and Cyrus, where, among the curse words, was the word "******." It was censored out.

Okay, fast forward back in time to the 1990 Great American Bash...

I'm watching the network again, the tag team match between The Fabulous Freebirds and The Steiners. At one point, the crowd is giving the Freebirds heat, so the camera focuses on the front row, where a gaggle of 80s douchey dudes are there chanting. What are they chanting? "******! ******! ******!" over and over, wagging their fingers, chanting. WWE chose NOT to censor this.

I found that to be completely strange.

If there were archived footage on a PPV where the crowd is yelling (brace yourselves) The N Word at a black wrestler, I'm sure the WWE would have placed that generic, echo-infused digital crowd chant thing over it, because that type of heat is just not worth it.

Kind of confused about why they'd censor certain aspects of The F Word, and leave it be in other places that are FAR more disturbing than two guys working in the ring (Heatwave promo).

(This doesn't begin to focus on the obvious: why Chris Benoit is now featured on Network and WWE Product again after they said he would not be. But whatever.)

PS - my friend was there in the front row for the first Van Terminator.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Curious Censoring: WWE Network*

Different people behind the censoring controls that day?


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: Curious Censoring: WWE Network*

They don't usually censor the crowd.


----------



## Night_Vercetti (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Curious Censoring: WWE Network*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Different people behind the censoring controls that day?


Probably this.Thousands of matches and shows probably edited by few different people.


----------



## lifebane (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Curious Censoring: WWE Network*



Camoron said:


> They don't usually censor the crowd.


This is correct, hence the gold dust scene in AE.


----------



## geomon (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Curious Censoring: WWE Network*

Some shows are edited, some aren't. Some are just uploads of the home video versions which were edited way before WWE got their hands on them (see WCW).


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Curious Censoring: WWE Network*

They've given New Jack the Benoit treatment and cut out any matches with him from ECW PPVs and even his run-ins where he cleans house. I could understand them not wanting to be associated with someone like him but they've used footage of him and matches with him before for ECW DVDs. It does seem kind of random.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: Curious Censoring: WWE Network*

That's kind of odd. New Jack is a piece of shit to be sure, but AFAIK he never murdered his wife and son, yet Benoit matches can still be found.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Curious Censoring: WWE Network*

Some of them were edited for DVD release before the Network and they just used the DVD release versions, which is why some things are edited/cut out.

Someone in the WWE Network Discussion said that's why Mickie James's bulldog botch was cut out of the Trish/Mickie match, plus the part where Mickie licks her hand after grabbing Trish in the crotch. And one part of Angle/Rey/Orton was cut out, too. I don't know why, as I don't remember any botches in that part. I even fast forward just in case it was the player glitching again but it wasn't, it was the actual video.


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Curious Censoring: WWE Network*



Camoron said:


> That's kind of odd. New Jack is a piece of shit to be sure, but AFAIK he never murdered his wife and son, yet Benoit matches can still be found.


Exactly.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Curious Censoring: WWE Network*



Camoron said:


> That's kind of odd. New Jack is a piece of shit to be sure, but AFAIK he never murdered his wife and son, yet Benoit matches can still be found.


To be fair, they didn't censor Benoit (at least entirely) because he was a big part of the 2000s, especially in 2004 when he faced Orton for the world title and won the world title at WM 20, so they had no choice, otherwise they would be censoring a lot of PPVs, shows, matches, etc. He's censored on PPV posters, though, for some reason. I remember seeing a Rumble poster and they replaced his face with Ron Simmons aka Farooq yet they didn't change the skin tone.


----------



## papercuts_hurt (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: Curious Censoring: WWE Network*

This was kinda random too - I watched a Chris Jericho WCW match from 1996, but they edited out his old entrance theme and replaced it with the WWE Jericho theme...I wonder why?? I figured it probably couldn't be a rights thing because surely WCW had the theme playing on their video release version or whatever, right?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Curious Censoring: WWE Network*



papercuts_hurt said:


> This was kinda random too - I watched a Chris Jericho WCW match from 1996, but they edited out his old entrance theme and replaced it with the WWE Jericho theme...I wonder why?? I figured it probably couldn't be a rights thing because surely WCW had the theme playing on their video release version or whatever, right?


His entrances in WCW don't match up to his break the walls down schtick, FUCK THIS COMPANY :hunter


----------



## celticjobber (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: Curious Censoring: WWE Network*



papercuts_hurt said:


> This was kinda random too - I watched a Chris Jericho WCW match from 1996, but they edited out his old entrance theme and replaced it with the WWE Jericho theme...I wonder why?? I figured it probably couldn't be a rights thing because surely WCW had the theme playing on their video release version or whatever, right?


They replaced most of the "Jimmy Hart version" entrance themes on WCW ppvs. Maybe they're afraid of being sued because Jericho's song was so close to "Evenflow" by Pearl Jam?

Raven also comes out to his WWE theme instead of the "Come As You Are" rip-off he used in WCW. 

Jeff Jarrett has random music dubbed over his Kid Rock "Cowboy" rip-off WCW theme.

DDP's "Teen Spirit" theme is changed too.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Curious Censoring: WWE Network*

I'm pretty sure it boils down to different people doing the edits at different times.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Curious Censoring: WWE Network*

English viewer so don't have Network, are Chyna, Double J and Mustafa on there?


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Curious Censoring: WWE Network*

Didn't they say it was all "unedited and uncensored" when this whole thing was announced?


----------



## celticjobber (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: Curious Censoring: WWE Network*



RugbyRat said:


> English viewer so don't have Network, are Chyna, Double J and Mustafa on there?


Yes, everyone except New Jack is on there.


----------



## breadfan (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Curious Censoring: WWE Network*

Wasn't there one special RAW a long time ago (maybe the first old-school RAW) where Ziggler did a promo on Pat Patterson (I think) and the crowd was chanting quite loudly and unanimously "Shut the fuck up" at Ziggler?

Is that censored?


----------



## GentleJamie (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: Curious Censoring: WWE Network*



nucklehead88 said:


> Didn't they say it was all "unedited and uncensored" when this whole thing was announced?


This was my whole point.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Curious Censoring: WWE Network*

It seems a bit strange that they've only censored New Jack, surely this would only draw more attention towards him.


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

I couldn't find Badd blood 1997 as it wasn't listed however when I went to PPV > WWE > then change the year to 1997 it was there. Maybe try this method to see if it works?


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

JohnB said:


> I couldn't find Badd blood 1997 as it wasn't listed however when I went to PPV > WWE > then change the year to 1997 it was there. Maybe try this method to see if it works?


Check via my phone and my PS3 and they are still missing.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Backlash 2002, No Way Out 2003, and Mania XIX are all missing on Roku.

I do remember when I first viewed XIX on the Roku, the intro was modified to remove "Trailblazing" and used newer VA work because of that. However, Mania 18 still had the "Trailblazing" intro, so it didn't seem to be a continuing issue of royalties/etc. Perhaps they pulled those shows because they were putting back in the original/un-edited versions? After all, not only was the intro changed, but Limp Bizkit was still censored during their performances.


----------



## Puntoue (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: Curious Censoring: WWE Network*

Is there any particular reason that New Jack is censored?

Like was it a specific thing he did, or was it just a build up of events?


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Curious Censoring: WWE Network*

*I have a question. What about ECW ONS in 06. Did Cena match with RVD got censored?*


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Curious Censoring: WWE Network*



ice_edge said:


> *I have a question. What about ECW ONS in 06. Did Cena match with RVD got censored?*


No. It would be ridiculous to see 75% of that show censored.


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

Necramonium said:


> There was and still is a bypass, im from the Netherlands, registered with a US based zipcode, my first Paypal (no creditcard) payment got transferred this week and no problems at all.
> 
> And to watch the network i use unlocator.com, a free alternate of unblock-us.com, works perfect! Hola Unblocker plugin for firefox had allot of issues. with unlocator i now can watch it almost perfectly on PC, Iphone and PS3!


Really? Hola for Firefox worked perfectly for me during my free trial.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

> Is there any particular reason that New Jack is censored?


Music rights issue. Easier to cut him out than dub over the entire match.

- Vic


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Curious Censoring: WWE Network*



Puntoue said:


> Is there any particular reason that New Jack is censored?
> 
> Like was it a specific thing he did, or was it just a build up of events?


Besides the fact that his ring entrance music (which plays through his entire matches) is loaded with curses and racial slurs. He, lets just say, tried to purposely hurt various other wrestlers during matches throughout his career at ECW and other organizations.

Specifically one match where he stabbed another wrestler fourteen times just because the other guy worked a little stiff with him.


----------



## RealManRegal (Dec 11, 2013)

Wouldn't surprise me if the New Jack thing is anticipatory - covering their arse for the day he eventually just goes fucking ape-shit and slaughters an entire shopping mall full of people


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

- Vic


----------



## thephen0m (Feb 27, 2014)

Dylanlip said:


> Backlash 2002, No Way Out 2003, and Mania XIX are all missing on Roku.
> 
> I do remember when I first viewed XIX on the Roku, the intro was modified to remove "Trailblazing" and used newer VA work because of that. However, Mania 18 still had the "Trailblazing" intro, so it didn't seem to be a continuing issue of royalties/etc. Perhaps they pulled those shows because they were putting back in the original/un-edited versions? After all, not only was the intro changed, but Limp Bizkit was still censored during their performances.


I haven't checked Backlash 2002, but No Way Out 2003 and Mania 19 are back up. However, I noticed that Mania and No Way Out have an action shot for it's cover art.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Right now they are showing "legends of wrestling" roundtable...Taz is part of the group...anyone know what year this was?


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

2008


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Just watched the main event of ECW's One Night Stand 2005, man what a match, blood and beer everywhere in the end, especially seeing Stone Cold appeared in the end...


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

So I have had this network for a week now and nothing loads. I have a pretty damn good internet and you tube, netflix and everything else works with no problems, but I cant even watch an 18 second Sheamus/Bryan match. I have literally left it for over an hour to load and nothing happens. Does anyone know how to fix this. 

I have emailed the WWE support but I have not gotten any response from them.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Vic Capri said:


> - Vic


Ten years ago on this day... :sad:

Watched the entire event in memory.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

I was watching Halloween Havoc 2000 Jarrett vs Sting (just to see how bad it was) and the video was jumping around. Not that it matters because good god did the WCW suck back then.


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

I am currently watching The Ironman match between Shawn & Bret at WrestleMania 12


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

iverson19 said:


> I am currently watching The Ironman match between Shawn & Bret at WrestleMania 12


What did you think of it?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Did they edit the Mickie James vs Trish Stratus match from WM or is it the unedited version with Mickie doing the V lick with her fingers? I remember that they edited that match on the dvd when it came out.


----------



## cpuguy18 (May 13, 2011)

*Re: Curious Censoring: WWE Network*



Puntoue said:


> Is there any particular reason that New Jack is censored?
> 
> Like was it a specific thing he did, or was it just a build up of events?


His entrance music Natural Born Killaz by Ice cube and Dr dre plays throughout his matches wwe probably figured it was too much of a hassle to dub over his music


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

I can watch all the old content on the network such as the old PPVs, but none of the new stuff ever loads for me. I want to watch the pre and post-show stuff or the new original shows like Wrestlemania Rewind. But all it does it look like its loading but never plays


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

admiremyclone said:


> I can watch all the old content on the network such as the old PPVs, but none of the new stuff ever loads for me. I want to watch the pre and post-show stuff or the new original shows like Wrestlemania Rewind. But all it does it look like its loading but never plays


For me it's the complete opposite. New content and live shows work great and old stuff, such as PPV's, give me headaches.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

iverson19 said:


> I am currently watching The Ironman match between Shawn & Bret at WrestleMania 12


Is it still massively overrated


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

admiremyclone said:


> I can watch all the old content on the network such as the old PPVs, but none of the new stuff ever loads for me. I want to watch the pre and post-show stuff or the new original shows like Wrestlemania Rewind. But all it does it look like its loading but never plays


Do you happen to use the Hola Unblocker plugin? I also was using that plugin and after half a week it was not working for 70% i joined up for the free beta over at unlocator.com, i no longer have issues at all and can watch it on PC, PS3 and Iphone, only on Android based phones/tablets its not working yet because the app uses the GPS of the device, also a mock location doesnt work.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

> Did they edit the Mickie James vs Trish Stratus match from WM or is it the unedited version with Mickie doing the V lick with her fingers? I remember that they edited that match on the dvd when it came out.


They uploaded the DVD version.

- Vic


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Anyone here excited to see "Legends House" lol 
It airs in April.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Rewatched it on The WWE Network (#ShamelessPlug). My God, what a match. Had the tag team titles been on the line, it would've been perfect.

- Vic


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Anyone here excited to see "Legends House" lol
> It airs in April.


Actually yes. How long is it on for? Couple of months?


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

I could OD on those Legends of Wrestling shows. The Raw episode tonight was great.


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

I've seen a few reports online that WWE just purchased WWC's video library which makes a lot of sense with the unexpected Colon induction.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

iverson19 said:


> I've seen a few reports online that WWE just purchased WWC's video library which makes a lot of sense with the unexpected Colon induction.


Actually Colon was on the Hall Of Fame list going back to January


----------



## RealManRegal (Dec 11, 2013)

YouThinkUKnowMe said:


> I could OD on those Legends of Wrestling shows. The Raw episode tonight was great.


Tell me about it, best thing on the Network at the minute - I think they did 30+ episodes on the old Classics service so really hoping they add these fairly regularly.

Only one I've not watched yet is the Texas one they just added.

Got to say as much as I loved Flair in the ring he's an absolute prick on these panels - sounds like he's completely hammered, clearly cannot stand being sat with Foley, and tries to turn every discussion into one about him, his divorces and how much ass he got with the Horsemen. I've lost count how many times I've heard that damn 'Space Mountain' story, it's sad just how big a mark for himself he is.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm loving the documentaries (the NWO one last night was fantastic) WWE always does a stellar job at them and they're being released in the correct order it seems like.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Ah, the roundtable episodes, good stuff and yes Ric Flair is a massive dick in those as usual. 

I can't be arsed to go through all the pages so I'll just ask here; what's the general consensus, are you guys happy with the network?


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Personally i love the Network. 

I can't understand the feeling that people have about the anger of all the Raw episodes not being on there. Of course they're not, they are not going to give away everything they have at the beginning or else what would draw people in the future.

The quality of all that is uploaded is top notch too. Time will tell whether they can handle the live PPV of Wrestlemania, that's a world of difference compared to NXT Arrival.


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

Yeah I'm happy with it, it's not perfect but I'll be even happier when I start getting the [new] ppvs.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

So they got rid of most of the streaming problems at the start?


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

I still can't play anything on my PC which sucks but i think it's the video or a cookie issue from what i've read online.

But on my PS3, everything works perfectly.


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

So far I am enjoying the Network it's nice to have access to all their PPV's just a click away. I just wish they had all the Raw's uploaded to go along with it. As far as the live stream go I enjoy it but I wish they would stop showing the same shit over and over again. 

I just hope they add more stuff soon. I understand they properly wanna use it as leverage to keep subscribers past the 6 month period but cmon I am sure if they add all the Raw's now ppl will stay subscribed even after 6 months to enjoy all the Raw's, Smackdown's, PPV's in good quality.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Sir Digby Chicken Caesar said:


> I still can't play anything on my PC which sucks but i think it's the video or a cookie issue from what i've read online.
> 
> But on my PS3, everything works perfectly.


same here (just a PS4). 


I really like that many of the PPVs have little measurements along the way so I can


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

OK, so I'm using Hola and I can watch all the old stuff but none of the current new stuff. Someone suggested using Unlocator.com but it won't let me sign up for some reason.

Is there anything else I could try? I'm using a VPN so that I can mask my ip address.


----------



## geomon (May 13, 2010)

I am completely in love with it now, I can't imagine how obsessed I'm going to be later on as the service gets bigger and better.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

BOOM! Unlocator.com is much better than using Hola and the VPN I set up. Everything plays now!


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

http://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/20jv79/wwe_network_weekly_updates_20140310_20140316/

The Hulk Hogan entrance music (Voodoo Child) circa 2002/2003 has been replaced with a remixed, in house version of Voodoo Child.


----------



## プロレス (Feb 20, 2014)

D.M.N. said:


> http://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/20jv79/wwe_network_weekly_updates_20140310_20140316/
> 
> The Hulk Hogan entrance music (Voodoo Child) circa 2002/2003 has been replaced with a remixed, in house version of Voodoo Child.


Not surprising. Expect more stuff like this


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

Is there any news on when all the old Raw and Smackdown episodes are going to be on the network? I really want to watch some of the 1998-2008 episodes.


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

Why is everyone having problems with Hola? I used Hola with Firefox and everything worked perfectly.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

BrownianMotion said:


> Why is everyone having problems with Hola? I used Hola with Firefox and everything worked perfectly.


Not sure. I was able play the old PPVs but none of the new content which was frustrating. With unlocator.com everything works perfectly.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Does anyone know the "step by step" way or instructions on how to access the "On Demand" section for ppvs?


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

geomon said:


> I am completely in love with it now, I can't imagine how obsessed I'm going to be later on as the service gets bigger and better.


This a thousand times over. The skipping on the PS3 has been settling down greatly to a near flawless presentation. It's pretty much flawless on my idevices and on the computer. I can't wait to see what this all looks like six months or so from now. It's ten dollars per month very well spent. Absolutely love it.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

My computer just got all fucked up and I had to refresh it, now I can't get to the network because it keeps prompting me to buy it. Anyone else get this problem and know a fix?


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

I take you all know the little dots you get on like the PPV's showing where matches end and start? Sometimes they do not appear, a refresh of the page most of the time seems to help, only thing i have notice as of late being buggy, i really hope they got everything working 100% for wrestlemania. Thats gonna be my first PPV i can watch in HD 720. 

And if they are really smart, they will add small snippets of videos like great moments in WWE history, like returns, heel and face turns, stuff that people will look up on youtube to see, most of that stuff is in poor low quality, like looking up Undertaker's debut as the American badass, Jericho coming to WWE, CM Punk's 2011 shoot, etc...


----------



## CNB (Oct 8, 2006)

Hopefully after WrestleMania they can upload all Raws, Smackdowns and Nitros ever. That would give the network incredible depth. It would also help me access some of the best moments ever that weren't on PPV such as Goldberg pinning Hogan on Nitro for the titles, Jeff Hardy/Undertaker ladder match on Raw, Jericho's debut, The Rock's return, Eddie Guerrero tribute show and so on.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

haven't been on this in weeks... has there been any new raw's added from Attitude Era?


----------



## RealManRegal (Dec 11, 2013)

Thuganomics said:


> haven't been on this in weeks... has there been any new raw's added from Attitude Era?


In addition to the two that show under '1998' (The 'zamboni' ep and the Tyson ep) the following are on the network but only available through either searching or hitting the direct link:

409 - Vince buys WCW: http://network.wwe.com/video/v31370773
340 - Steph/Test wedding: http://network.wwe.com/video/v31377941
309 - Undertaker/Steph black wedding: http://network.wwe.com/video/v31370791


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

Can anybody confirm (for Xbox 360 users) that all the SAME content that is available on PC's is now available on the the Xbox app?

Or is the Xbox still not updated and various stuff not there or not working?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

admiremyclone said:


> Not sure. I was able play the old PPVs but none of the new content which was frustrating. With unlocator.com everything works perfectly.


Any idea if this works in Canada?


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Just saw the WM rewind for this week. 


> Rewind and relive TWO John Cena classics against The Big Show from WrestleMania XX AND versus JBL from WrestleMania 21!


I'll pass.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Still waiting on them to put up COTC and SNME.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

according to wwe.com the one free week trial will end on Saturday.

Not sure if its last day to sign for one week free or it will end entirely on Saturday.


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> Any idea if this works in Canada?


Not sure about unlocator.com but Hola for Firefox works for me in Canada.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

JY57 said:


> according to wwe.com the one free week trial will end on Saturday.
> 
> Not sure if its last day to sign for one week free or it will end entirely on Saturday.


makes sense, already seen a few people think they could get the free trial and be able to watch wrestlemania for free :lmao


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Watched SummerSlam 1999. Stone Cold Vs. Triple H Vs. Mankind was a really good triple threat match. I also forgot how badass Hunter Hearst Helmsley looked with his chain mail vest:










- Vic


----------



## RealManRegal (Dec 11, 2013)

Zappers said:


> Can anybody confirm (for Xbox 360 users) that all the SAME content that is available on PC's is now available on the the Xbox app?
> 
> Or is the Xbox still not updated and various stuff not there or not working?


As of last night the Xbox 360 app was still fucked - missing PPV's (the "big 4" only have the current one) and no search facility.

I think the content is actually there - for example I wanted to watch the latest Legends of Wrestling additions but they didn't have the 'Texas' one in the on demand listings; so I went through the schedule, found when it was being aired on the live stream and played it from there

Really hoping they sort out the app ASAP as I'm holding off on watching PPV's in order


----------



## Zombies (Nov 29, 2009)

JC00 said:


> Still waiting on them to put up COTC and SNME.


That would be outstanding!!!


----------



## RealManRegal (Dec 11, 2013)

They've just added a handful of claymation shorts called 'Slam City', not seen those before


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Next Tuesday (Wednesday for myself) there'll be a new Main Event, Wrestlemania Rewind and Countdown :mark:


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

When do we think they'll add more recent RAWs? I thought I'd read that they had to wait 30 days or something before they could stream RAW due to deals with USA Network. Currently, the January 20th episode is the most recent. Surely we should have a couple more by now.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Jmacz said:


> My computer just got all fucked up and I had to refresh it, now I can't get to the network because it keeps prompting me to buy it. Anyone else get this problem and know a fix?


Anyone?


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

JY57 said:


> according to wwe.com the one free week trial will end on Saturday.
> 
> Not sure if its last day to sign for one week free or it will end entirely on Saturday.


It's probably the last day to sign up for a free week. Thank god that promotion's finally coming to an end. Looking forward to seeing how the floodgates start opening once that freebie's done.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

okay I don't know how the fuck im doing this but the wwe network works on my computer without the use of a united states dns code. and im in Canada :cornette


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

Jmacz said:


> Anyone?


That shouldn't have anything to do with not being able to view the network. Are you not able to sign in with your username and password on the WWE site?


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

RealManRegal said:


> In addition to the two that show under '1998' (The 'zamboni' ep and the Tyson ep) the following are on the network but only available through either searching or hitting the direct link:
> 
> 409 - Vince buys WCW: http://network.wwe.com/video/v31370773
> 340 - Steph/Test wedding: http://network.wwe.com/video/v31377941
> 309 - Undertaker/Steph black wedding: http://network.wwe.com/video/v31370791


That's sad that's it.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> That's sad that's it.


More will be added in due time.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

They need to start adding more material at a quicker pace than this after the trial ends. I'm chalking it up to there still being a trial. Hopefully, I am correct in that assumption.


----------



## thephen0m (Feb 27, 2014)

Also, the Network has only been out a MONTH. You don't honestly expect everything to be up within that month, do you?


----------



## thephen0m (Feb 27, 2014)

The WWE Network has reminded me of why the Steiner Brothers were, and still are, one of my favorite tag teams of all time.


----------



## Caleb Crotchshot (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm in the UK Using Hola on firefox.

Anyone have any answers as to why the video is now not displaying properly for me. Basically the image seems to have shifted sidewards to the right, and the pop up where you control volume/full screen etc will not come up anymore.

Confused!!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

I see the 1993 Raws are uploaded frequently, I guess that's good.


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Free Trials end Saturday at midnight.


----------



## magnumj (Mar 17, 2014)

Once they start getting the back catalogue of shows up there I may consider it...I like to watch things in sequence...the PPV's are to spread out for me. You miss so much in a month.


----------



## NESQU1K (Jan 24, 2014)

Have they added any more of the Attitude Era yet? Or is still the 2 episodes from 1998? Do they plan on uploading the entirety of it? Will they be adding the Ruthless Aggression Era as well?

Thanks.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I definitely can't wait for a huge backlog of raws and nitros to go back through as well as more AWA and WCCW event, but damn, I love them uploading the legends of wrestling fairly quickly and more behind the rings and countdowns. I really hope they do more and more new Legends of Wrestling now that they have the Network to air them to a larger audience.

As much as I'm iffy on giving WWE my money at the moment... I am not regretting the Network at all. This has been well worth the 10 dollars a month just for the PPVs alone... but add in everything else we already have and damn. This almost makes up for the past few years of shittiness alone!


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

They should upload things every day but they don't.


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

are you allowed 2 users at the same time? is so can someone pm me


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> They should upload things every day but they don't.


Some people think that there will be an influx of stuff when the one week free trial ends next week


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

Watching a Raw flashback from 1993 on the live stream right now and man was Macho Man amazing on commentary. And :lol at the King's Court segment with Yokozuna wow Jerry Lawler was awesome back in the day.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

Sports_Entertained said:


> I see the 1993 Raws are uploaded frequently, I guess that's good.


And those old house show broadcast seem to be going up every now and then.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't know if people have answered any of the following, I haven't been in this thread in a little while and no I will no check the last 100 pages or so just to see if two little questions were answered because I'm lazy unk2:


*1. Have any of you come across the Benoit Advisory thing yet?*
Just curious. I remember a lot of people discussing it pre-launch and I haven't seen it. I watched WrestleMania 20 with him in it, Royal Rumble 2004 & 2007, One Night Stand 2005, and probably some others and I didn't see it. Maybe it shows at the beginning ('cause most of the PPVs I've watched I just skim through for a certain match)? I don't know, just wondering lol 'cause many sites made a big deal out of it.

*2. Have they improved the video player (i.e. the freezing, and the video constantly skipping into 10-20 seconds)?*
I haven't been using the Network a lot over the past 2 weeks as I've been a little busy, so I wouldn't know but I watched the RAW pre-show last night and it was doing ehh, it worked pretty good in the beginning but then it just started freezing a lot and I just gave up watching it. Which sucks, because I know nothing huge goes down on the post-shows or pre-shows but they do show the aftermath and off-air stuff and exclusive interviews and I enjoy seeing those so having it freeze just ruins it for me. As for the On-Demand material, it's working fine. It skipped a few times but only when I expected it.

I assume it skips or does some glitch sometimes if the video is out of sync or the video freezes yet the audio is still going, so I assume it just does that automatically if something went wrong. Because I was watching AJ Lee vs. Kaitlyn from Payback 2013 and the video froze a little bit yet the audio was still working and I was like "What the fuck?" and then the video skipped to where it froze, so.. And when the video quality goes to shit, it'll skip for some reason.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

"The following program is presented in its original form. It may contain some content that does not reflect WWE's corporate views and may not be suitable for viewers. WWE characters are fictitious and do not reflect the personal lives of the actors portraying them. Viewer discretion is advised.

You can block access to this program and others like it using the Parental Control feature in your WWE Network account settings."​
That's the advisery thing. Covers all basis.

Video issues; no idea for pc, still not working for me. PS3 is working like a dream tho.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

Zappers said:


> Can anybody confirm (for Xbox 360 users) that all the SAME content that is available on PC's is now available on the the Xbox app?
> 
> Or is the Xbox still not updated and various stuff not there or not working?





RealManRegal said:


> As of last night the Xbox 360 app was still fucked - missing PPV's (the "big 4" only have the current one) and no search facility.
> 
> I think the content is actually there - for example I wanted to watch the latest Legends of Wrestling additions but they didn't have the 'Texas' one in the on demand listings; so I went through the schedule, found when it was being aired on the live stream and played it from there
> 
> Really hoping they sort out the app ASAP as I'm holding off on watching PPV's in order


This really is frustrating at this point. I can understand the "not signing in" problem. But the fact that the XBOX app is still the only "device" that doesn't have the full features and content as all the other apps/devices/PC is completely unacceptable. Crashes & freezes are understandable with streaming, I get it, but the not having the content to watch is just plain stupid. How the hell can a tablet have more than the Xbox? Xbox has no problem with other companies like Netflix and various services like Hulu with full features and content as a PC.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

Zappers said:


> This really is frustrating at this point. I can understand the "not signing in" problem. But the fact that the XBOX app is still the only "device" that doesn't have the full features and content as all the other apps/devices/PC is completely unacceptable. Crashes & freezes are understandable with streaming, I get it, but the not having the content to watch is just plain stupid. How the hell can a tablet have more than the Xbox? Xbox has no problem with other companies like Netflix and various services like Hulu with full features and content as a PC.



Came across this on the network facebook page as a response to someone asking about xbox issues:



> WWE Network Thanks for checking in, Jacob. The Xbox application is still experiencing errors. We do not have a time frame at the moment, but we hope to have it resolved soon. You have been very patient with us, and we want to make it right. Thank you for your continued patience with us. ^RG


Weird that the biggest issues are relegated to the xbox app. I use the PS3 and never see those issues.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

YouThinkUKnowMe said:


> Came across this on the network facebook page as a response to someone asking about xbox issues:
> 
> 
> 
> Weird that the biggest issues are relegated to the xbox app. I use the PS3 and never see those issues.


Thanks for the info. You're right it is weird. It's the only app with the problem at this point. It's not like Xbox is some little unknown device. I'm sure a large percentage of WWE Network users wanting to watch their stuff on the TV/big screen are using an Xbox or a PS3 as their device of choice.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

So apparently more ppvs have dissappeared WCW 1990 has some missing and No Way Out 2003 is also missing.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

It seems that unlocator.com has caught wind of people using their beta service since the Network launched and they went live today, still got a free trial for a week i think, but than have to pay for it.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

yeah saw that and decided to just go with Unblock Us.


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

For those who can't get the network to work with Hola I have a question. Were you EVER able to get it to work? I am wondering if this is just a recent thing.

I am asking because when I signed up for the free trial (Feb 27th to March 6th) it worked perfectly. Now I want to purchase a paid subscription closer to Wrestlemania. So I am curious if Hola for Firefox has stopped working with the Network, or if the issues are isolated to just a few users.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

BrownianMotion said:


> For those who can't get the network to work with Hola I have a question. Were you EVER able to get it to work? I am wondering if this is just a recent thing.
> 
> I am asking because when I signed up for the free trial (Feb 27th to March 6th) it worked perfectly. Now I want to purchase a paid subscription closer to Wrestlemania. So I am curious if Hola for Firefox has stopped working with the Network, or if the issues are isolated to just a few users.


Hola doesnt work for most of the time on my side, after the trial was over, i got allot of issues with the Network, bad connection, barely working PPV's, allot of freezing as well. Since i now went to Unlocator.com, i got no issues anymore, except for the standard bugs that everybody has. And now i can use the Network on my PC, iPhone and PS3!


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

Necramonium said:


> Hola doesnt work for most of the time on my side, after the trial was over, i got allot of issues with the Network, bad connection, barely working PPV's, allot of freezing as well. Since i now went to Unlocator.com, i got no issues anymore, except for the standard bugs that everybody has. And now i can use the Network on my PC, iPhone and PS3!


You started noticing the issues only after the trial had ended? Did it work well _during_ the free trial?


----------



## RMis2VULGAR (Nov 18, 2013)

so when are we going to see full years of raw and smackdown and velocity and saturday night main event and livewire and sunday night heat and primetime????? how long are we going to have to wait for WWE to give us access to their "FULL" library like they said we would have before the network was even out.


----------



## geomon (May 13, 2010)

Wait right here, let me go ask Vince.


----------



## thephen0m (Feb 27, 2014)

RMis2VULGAR said:


> so when are we going to see full years of raw and smackdown and velocity and saturday night main event and livewire and sunday night heat and primetime????? how long are we going to have to wait for WWE to give us access to their "FULL" library like they said we would have before the network was even out.


They never said we'd have access to the "FULL" library. That amount of footage on a streaming site is damn impossible, all at one time.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Reliving all those great Taz matches. Awesome awesome. ECW really was a different world.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> So apparently more ppvs have dissappeared WCW 1990 has some missing and No Way Out 2003 is also missing.


Of all the ppvs that have been taken down (not just these ones) have any of the been put back up? 

My only thought on why Capital Combat and Halloween Havoc got taken down is they are putting the full length version up instead of the home video versions they had up or that they had to dub over some unlicensed music.


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

RMis2VULGAR said:


> so when are we going to see full years of raw and smackdown and velocity and saturday night main event and livewire and sunday night heat and primetime????? how long are we going to have to wait for WWE to give us access to their "FULL" library like they said we would have before the network was even out.


WWE never once advertised anything about having their entire full library available once the network launched. I don't see why so many of you are claiming this and automatically assumed that they would have all this content available from day one. You don't see Netflix having every single movie that has every come out on their service do you? I understand why everyone wants to have access to every single RAW, SD, NITRO and Thunder that has ever been aired, but that just isn't realistic at all. WWE is a business and they have to treat their product like an actual business, so obviously they're not gonna put all their content on the network from the get go. I mean my god it hasn't even been launched for a full month yet. At least wait until the 6 months is up and see how much content they have added by then. I want all of this content on the network as much as the next person but I also realize why WWE hasn't added most of it yet. You gotta give people a reason to wanna subscribe to the network for another 6 months and so on otherwise we would have nothing to look forward in the future. Regardless of how you look at it even without all the RAW and SDs on there the $9.99 a month is still worth it to me simply because you get all the ppvs plus the new ppvs live as they are aired. In due time they will add more and more RAW and SDs on the network.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

Great news!! the WCW and ECW PPVs can now be accessed on Xbox 360 by going to Vault!! Just thought I'd let everyone know!!


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

i heard you can 2 users can use at the same time using the same account, if true and if someone out there doesnt need an extra user, pm me


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

does anyone know how many subs they have, i heard 250-300k in the first week, but they need 1 million to break even dont they? any updates on this


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

jorgovan21 said:


> Great news!! the WCW and ECW PPVs can now be accessed on Xbox 360 by going to Vault!! Just thought I'd let everyone know!!


Saw that thought my Iphone was glicthing out.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

What would you guys rate The Kurt Angle vs Brock Lesnar match from WM 19 out of 5? I've never sat down and watched it before, i plan on checking it out later tonight though. Just wanted to see what you guys think of the match, if its good or bad.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

SAMCRO said:


> What would you guys rate The Kurt Angle vs Brock Lesnar match from WM 19 out of 5? I've never sat down and watched it before, i plan on checking it out later tonight though. Just wanted to see what you guys think of the match, if its good or bad.


4 or 3.5 out of 5 good solid match


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

WCW and ECW PPVs are gone again...weird


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Omg did they add a resume feature on the network? Cause i just clicked on Halloween Havoc 97 to finish watching it and when it came on it picked up right where i left off in the middle of the show. Thats been one of my biggest complaints with the network is no resume feature, but it looks like they may have finally added it. 

Has anyone noticed this?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

When are the archive episodes of Monday Night Nitro, RAW and the other wrestling TV shows coming to the Network?


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

When Santa Claus is revealed as real...now STOP ASKING!!


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

Interesting. Has anyone heard of this "second look" offer? I just received an email saying that they know I tried the WWE Network and that they want to invite me back for ANOTHER free week trial. The offer ends on Saturday. I was aware that the free week trial ends on Saturday, but was not aware that I can sign up for a second free week trial.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Network live feed down?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Holy buffering during main event. It's awful.


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

Anyone else experiencing serious buffering issues during Main Event right now?

It's stuff like this that has me worried about Wrestlemania on the Network.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

WWETopTen said:


> Anyone else experiencing serious buffering issues during Main Event right now?
> 
> It's stuff like this that has me worried about Wrestlemania on the Network.


Yep. Stopped and buffered at least 10 times in the past 15 minutes now. And it's crappy quality. Started in Hd and with every buffer has gotten worse. 

Just did it again. If it's like this during MAIN EVENT of all shows, wrestlemania will be a complete failure on the network. I really hope they have a plan b.... And plan c, d, e, f....


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Yep. Stopped and buffered at least 10 times in the past 15 minutes now. And it's crappy quality. Started in Hd and with every buffer has gotten worse.
> 
> Just did it again. If it's like this during MAIN EVENT of all shows, wrestlemania will be a complete failure on the network. I really hope they have a plan b.... And plan c, d, e, f....


Exactly.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

What are ECW's most violent matches on the network? I'm wanting to watch something fucking brutal and depraved.


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

Main Event keeps stopping for me too. Not a good sign. It was fine for me the last time I watched it live.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

No problem this week with any buffering. Unlike last week wich was buffering hell.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Looks like some of the WCW pay per views aren't loading. I was going to watch Fall Brawl for Wargames and a lot of them are down.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

Are UWF or NWA shows on the network?


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

cmiller4642 said:


> What are ECW's most violent matches on the network? I'm wanting to watch something fucking brutal and depraved.



One i recently watched was ECW One Night Stand 2005 where in the last match, a tag team match pretty much every thing comes out, trash cans, tables, and the cheese graters! And the best of it all, Stone Cold arrived at the end and it ended up in a brawl between ECW and WWE wrestlers. (Where JBL punched the Blue Meanie for real when you watch him fight in the brawl and punched out staples on his head from a previous match, in the next Smackdown when Meanie and JBl went toe to toe one of the bWo members smashed JBL on the head with all his power.)


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

Now that unblocker is off Beta what are you non US guys using?

edit: 100 posts


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God i can't stand the shitty generic theme they replaced Self High Five with for DDP. Does anyone else play his real theme on an i pod or in the background when he comes out? thats what i do i can't stand to see him come out with that shit they gave him.


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

lol wrestlemania is going to be an epic fail, with all this buffering for a main event how the hell is it suppose to handle much larger numbers for mania, there is going to be such hate its going to be more entertaining than the show itself


----------



## Tracer Bullet (Jun 28, 2010)

Using this on xbox live fucking sucks. They only have 2013 Rumble and Mania available on there. But it's really good on my iPhone.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

The WCW/ECW PPVs are back up on Xbox!!


----------



## RealManRegal (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm still loving the Network and despite the missing PPV's and lack of search function on Xbox have been impressed with how quickly the buffering and other issues with On Demand and the stream in general have improved. In the first week or so I could barely watch anything without major buffering, or it freezing halfway through and dumping me back out at the main screen - however now it's as smooth as can be.

However - that's just general, everyday use. I have zero faith whatsoever in the Network holding up to the demands of Wrestlemania. It's clear they've used NXT Arrival and Main Event to stress-test but even with the Undertakers appearance on ME none of this will even come close to the amount of concurrent viewers when it comes to Mania.

So I'll be keeping the network, but paying for WM on PPV. I get enough value from the network without the live PPV's and while I'd prefer to not have to pay extra for Mania I'd rather do that than have it crap out on me.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

jorgovan21 said:


> The WCW/ECW PPVs are back up on Xbox!!


Awesome.

Are people able to watch all the WWE PPV's on Xbox? I can't watch a bunch of them, haven't gone through them all, but the ones I've noticed are the Big 4 PPV's. The other stuff doesn't seem to be an issue.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

I had zero problems last night through the PS3 for Main Event. Totally stable, no buffering whatsoever. It's been a while since I've had any real issues at all. I've had hardly any of the issues I've seen other people have (other than the first NXT going down which happened for nearly all of us). Even the skipping's basically stopped. At least on my end I'm confident Wrestlemania's gonna be fine.

One interesting note from the wwenetwork facebook page about stuff being added and remaining there:




> *WWE Network* Network content is expected to remain in the library forever, once it has been added. We do not have information on removing programs at this time. ^RG


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Use the new thread everybody. 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1173474-official-wwe-network-discussion-thread.html


----------

